# [Q] Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## omarfaieq007 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't have such issues with it at all!quite good,only problem is low internal memory..

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

I forgot something to tell u,there is something called Power Saving mode in the options,turn it off!if it's on it will cause a big lag and bad performance to save battery life,check it out..PEACE


----------



## terrizone (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.

By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
I need to install some more apps but don't want the internal memory to getting low while my External SD Card is almost unused.

My Link2SD and App2SD cannot move my apps by unknown reasons (maybe need additional steps and need to know how). Thanks.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 2, 2012)

I just received my S7562 today. And indeed there is a very noticible lag the moment you activate power savings.

I'm also having some problems;

1) the phone is still not showing up in the devices list on Google Play, but I can download apps from the device itself

2) It does not have an option for "National Data Roaming". My SIM with the data connection, is on a provider which is an MVNO with its own network ID. As such the network ID of the SIM and the network ID of the network don't match and the device thinks its in roaming mode and disables data. Obviously I can enable "Data roaming", but that also enables data roaming out of the country which can be very costly!
My wifes Sony Xperia does have this option, as does Cyanogenmod

3) I'm hoping this phone can get rooted. I would love to get rid of the "TouchWiz" rubish and get a clean Android image. If I did not need the dual-sim functionality, I would have gotten something like the Galaxy Nexus instead 

*Edit*
Issue 1 is solved, it just took some time to show up on Google Play.


----------



## MR.FLAW (Oct 2, 2012)

guyz some1 post hw to root this phone re plz


----------



## robert__ (Oct 2, 2012)

I did some more testing, and have some more issues as a result

1) storage. the internal 4GB storage seems to be split into 2. Of which 1.78GB is available as /mnt/sdcard
The actual sdcard instead gets mounted as /mnt/extSdCard and as an effect appears to be unusable for most apps.
If someone knows of a trick to mount the MicroSD card as /mnt/sdcard I would love to hear about it..

2) the real purpose of this phone, dual-SIM. I had understood that while most dual-SIM phones are only dual-standby, this phone is actually a Dual-Active model, such that you can have a call active, and still receive a call on the other SIM. But in my testing, the moment one SIM has an active call going, the second line is dead. This is not what I needed!
When I go into the SIM card manager -> Dual SIM always on and try to enable "Dual SIM always on enab...", it give me a dialog with "Updating Settings" and after a while I get a Failed dialog telling me 
[SIM 1]
Call forwarding: Failed
Call waiting: Enabled

[SIM 2]
Call forwarding: Failed
Call waiting: Enabled


----------



## tristone (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi robert__,

I got the phone at Monday and of course I was most interested in the Dual-Active feature so I made several tests.

As a result I must that it works for me. After enabling "Dual SIM always on enab..." it took some time to activate and it passed finally. So I dial one of my SIMs, receive call and keep it connected. Then I call from another phone to the second SIM, phone starts ringing and I was able to put previous call on hold and pick up this one. So the result was both calls to my two SIMs were connected - one of them active, one of them on hold. And I was able to switch between them.

I expect that the phone somehow cheats with the Call forwarding feature of the network and maybe that's why you did not succeed.
But I was so far not able to find out the mechanism cause in my call lists at both operators there are no forwarded calls recorded and also no fees for the forwarding were counted yet (and they should be according to pricelists if call is really forwarded to another operator).


----------



## robert__ (Oct 3, 2012)

tristone said:


> Hi robert__,
> 
> I got the phone at Monday and of course I was most interested in the Dual-Active feature so I made several tests.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi tristone,

I think I don't fully understand how the "Dual SIM always on enabled" is meant to work. I figured it would work truely almost as if they are separate phones. Not that it tries to forward calls from one network to another, which I don't want to have happen anyway as the two SIMs are from providers in different countries and could cause high fees.

My understanding was that forwarding calls to the other SIM is a practise used by dual-SIM phones that only support dual-standby.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 3, 2012)

I did some tests.

I booted the device with volume up, home and power key pressed. And when it started to vibrate I let go of the power key and I got a screen asking if I wanted to install a custom ROM. I started ODIN3 and it seems to recognize the device, but without a custom ROM I could not do much more.

I also was able to use adb to get a shell prompt, but without root access obviously.

I suspect a rooting similar to CF-Root for the S3 should be possible.


----------



## masi_17g (Oct 3, 2012)

hi r0bert.
i have the same pr0blem with the dual sim function, 0ne 0f my sims (sim1) is a credit one that hasnt any credit in it, an the one (sim2) is m0nthly paid.
when im talking with my sim1 and i call the 0ther sim with an0ther ph0ne it g0es t0 call waiting, BUT, when im talking with my sim2, the 0ther call t0 my sim1 is out of range (becuase it hasnt any credit in it t0 f0rward the call), s0 i think, samsung has cheated here, i buaght this ph0ne ONLY becuase it said dual sim ACTIVE...
i only hope that the JB update will fix it, if its p0ssible... 

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




robert__ said:


> I did some tests.
> 
> I booted the device with volume up, home and power key pressed. And when it started to vibrate I let go of the power key and I got a screen asking if I wanted to install a custom ROM. I started ODIN3 and it seems to recognize the device, but without a custom ROM I could not do much more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi r0bert.
i have the same pr0blem with the dual sim function, 0ne 0f my sims (sim1) is a credit one that hasnt any credit in it, an the one (sim2) is m0nthly paid.
when im talking with my sim1 and i call the 0ther sim with an0ther ph0ne it g0es t0 call waiting, BUT, when im talking with my sim2, the 0ther call t0 my sim1 is out of range (becuase it hasnt any credit in it t0 f0rward the call), s0 i think, samsung has cheated here, i buaght this ph0ne ONLY becuase it said dual sim ACTIVE...
i only hope that the JB update will fix it, if its p0ssible...


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello good evening 

I agree with some statements said above, this mobile phone becomes slow when it happened but rather have the battery saving mode active.

This process reduces the cpu usage of the mobile phone that just makes the mobile phone becomes much slower.
Apart from that I think this mobile phone very good, like everything in life is not perfect but does not disappoint at all levels. 

Would you like to leave a question in this debate, someone of you know how to access the recovery of this mobile phone?

Already the My thanks


----------



## vinkobha (Oct 4, 2012)

*decent performance*

I have been using Galaxy S duos for a few days now and I am happy with the phone! When compared to the existing dual SIM phones in the market, I feel, this is the best! I have used to HTC desire V too. It has a decent screen, hardware could have been better! The current market price for this mobile is around 16K and at that price point it is a good buy!

I have installed apps, configured atleast 8 email id's, angry birds, temple run, etc & I have not faced freezing or process hanging as of now! The main concern however is that of using the external memory! This phone does not have a real primary external storage. We can not move apps to a SD card!

Main camera is decent for ocasional photograaphy and can take good pictures in good lighting conditions. The LED flash is powerful enough however the processing capabilities of the sensor under flash is not that great!


----------



## robert__ (Oct 4, 2012)

vinkobha said:


> I have been using Galaxy S duos for a few days now and I am happy with the phone! When compared to the existing dual SIM phones in the market, I feel, this is the best! I have used to HTC desire V too. It has a decent screen, hardware could have been better! The current market price for this mobile is around 16K and at that price point it is a good buy!
> 
> I have installed apps, configured atleast 8 email id's, angry birds, temple run, etc & I have not faced freezing or process hanging as of now! The main concern however is that of using the external memory! This phone does not have a real primary external storage. We can not move apps to a SD card!
> 
> Main camera is decent for ocasional photograaphy and can take good pictures in good lighting conditions. The LED flash is powerful enough however the processing capabilities of the sensor under flash is not that great!

Click to collapse



I found there are ways to fix the extSdCard issue
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888986

However, that first requires that the device is rooted.


----------



## Tutmos (Oct 4, 2012)

*battery saving mode*

Yes the battery saving mode make phone lagging. That mode reduce CPU power and brightness, search for setting, it is possible to disable making CPU slower.


----------



## vinkobha (Oct 4, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I found there are ways to fix the extSdCard issue
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888986
> 
> However, that first requires that the device is rooted.

Click to collapse




Yes ! Thats correct and I am waiting to root it! I Moreover this mobile is schduled for a official Jelly Bean  update soon!


----------



## robert__ (Oct 4, 2012)

vinkobha said:


> Yes ! Thats correct and I am waiting to root it! I Moreover this mobile is schduled for a official Jelly Bean  update soon!

Click to collapse



Right, but 'soon' for Samsung could be a year based on experience with my Galaxy Tab 10.1 for the upgrade to ICS.


----------



## xpacguy (Oct 4, 2012)

omarfaieq007 said:


> I don't have such issues with it at all!quite good,only problem is low internal memory..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> I forgot something to tell u,there is something called Power Saving mode in the options,turn it off!if it's on it will cause a big lag and bad performance to save battery life,check it out..PEACE

Click to collapse



The Power Saving mode is set to off. I tried resetting to Factory Setting. still same issue.


----------



## xpacguy (Oct 4, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I did some more testing, and have some more issues as a result
> 
> 1) storage. the internal 4GB storage seems to be split into 2. Of which 1.78GB is available as /mnt/sdcard
> The actual sdcard instead gets mounted as /mnt/extSdCard and as an effect appears to be unusable for most apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



The issue related to Call forwarding might be due to your mobile operator. Ther eare some operator will not allow call to other operator sim.


----------



## xpacguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Can any one help me with the Stock ROM for Samsung Galaxy S Duos (S7562)


----------



## iPankaj (Oct 5, 2012)

Tutmos said:


> Yes the battery saving mode make phone lagging. That mode reduce CPU power and brightness, search for setting, it is possible to disable making CPU slower.

Click to collapse



Hi there, 
I have got my S Duos on 25th of September and after few days I discovered :laugh: the option which let you select power saving mode without slowing down the CPU Performance; i.e, it won't limits the CPU performance. Go to 





> SETTINGS -> Tap On Power Saving -> Untick the "CPU Power Saving" option!

Click to collapse



Thats all! :good:


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## eclipse29 (Oct 5, 2012)

*How to root ?*

I have HTC DESIRE V and GALAXY S DUOS S7562. I see that the Samsung is the best but how to root it ?


----------



## kj4lyphe (Oct 5, 2012)

Well if you in jamaica  and wana trade your duos for a htc g2  link me    ive been trying to get 1

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tutmos (Oct 5, 2012)

*ROOT that baby*

OK, the phone is very good for its price -  dual SIM, big screen, fast CPU, good battery
We are awaiting someone with more experience to show us how to root that baby


----------



## always.arsh (Oct 5, 2012)

*how do you download apps from device? i am unable to download applications. tell me*



robert__ said:


> I just received my S7562 today. And indeed there is a very noticible lag the moment you activate power savings.
> 
> I'm also having some problems;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




"how do you download apps from device? i am unable to download applications. tell me how to get google play application?


----------



## robert__ (Oct 5, 2012)

always.arsh said:


> "how do you download apps from device? i am unable to download applications. tell me how to get google play application?

Click to collapse



Either start the Google Play application on the phone, or visit play.google.com on your PC.
This assumes you have your Google account linked with the phone, which you where asked about when you first switched on the phone.


----------



## pirracas77 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Dialing & DUALSIM*

Hi:

I'm thinking in to buy this phone.

How does the dialing work? 
Does the phone ask about on which SIM you want to perfom the call or you need to set up the current sim in the status bar as other Samsung Duos? 
Both options?


----------



## voom (Oct 6, 2012)

pirracas77 said:


> How does the dialing work?
> Does the phone ask about on which SIM you want to perfom the call or you need to set up the current sim in the status bar as other Samsung Duos?
> Both options?

Click to collapse



It has both options, at least partly: the usual Samsung Duos SIM-settings in the status bar and two buttons for the SIMs in the dialer-interface. Meaning it does not ask and uses the preset SIM when dialing from e.g. a contact, but you can press either button regardless of preset when using the dialer...


----------



## pirracas77 (Oct 6, 2012)

voom said:


> It has both options, at least partly: the usual Samsung Duos SIM-settings in the status bar and two buttons for the SIMs in the dialer-interface. Meaning it does not ask and uses the preset SIM when dialing from e.g. a contact, but you can press either button regardless of preset when using the dialer...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

What happens if you select a contact number from the list? Can you choose the sim? 

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A60 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## voom (Oct 6, 2012)

pirracas77 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What happens if you select a contact number from the list? Can you choose the sim?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Lenovo A60 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you select a contact number found and chosen via the dialer, you can choose directly by pressing either button as seen in the screenshot. 

Whenever there is a call-option that does not involve the dialer, the preset SIM is used. 

Since the notification-bar is available anywhere, opening it to select the desired SIM before actually starting the call is no problem. But that is like the other Android Duos', so you probably know that... 

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




robert__ said:


> I did some tests.
> 
> I booted the device with volume up, home and power key pressed. And when it started to vibrate I let go of the power key and I got a screen asking if I wanted to install a custom ROM. I started ODIN3 and it seems to recognize the device, but without a custom ROM I could not do much more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not succeed to get into recovery with that key-combination. Once I managed to start download-mode but that is supposed to react to Volume-*Down*, Home & Power... However, with adb there was no problem booting into recovery easily so I did not investigate that any further as that is sufficent for me. 

Rooting by invoking an update.zip from recovery (3e) did not work because the signature verification failed. Loading CWM first to toggle sig. check off  - I have not found any solution either to do that. So you are probably right that we need a custom kernel like CF-Root. Who would be capable and willing to look into that? (I did PM chainfire about it but maybe there are other developers who would look into that...)


----------



## robert__ (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Voom,

Yes, your right. I meant to type Down, not Up. When you boot the phone that way you get the following;


```
Warning!!
A custom OS can cause critical problems in phone and installed applications.

If you want to download a custom OS, press the volume up key.
Otherwise, press the volume down key to cancel.

Volume up: Continue
Volume down: Cancel (restart phone)
```

Pressing volume-up gives;


```
[ODIN3]
PRODUCT: GT-S7562
VERSION:
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO
CUSTOM BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STATUS: OFFICIAL
```

I don't think a Cyanogenmod ROM (or any clean AOSP ROM) will help us, as I don't think Cyanogenmod has support for dual-SIM phones, so you loose the functionality for which we bought a dual-sim phone. As such, I think our best hope is a way to root the existing ROM image.


----------



## voom (Oct 6, 2012)

> I don't think a Cyanogenmod ROM (or any clean AOSP ROM) will help us, as I don't think Cyanogenmod has support for dual-SIM phones, so you loose the functionality for which we bought a dual-sim phone. As such, I think our best hope is a way to root the existing ROM image.

Click to collapse



Yes, as for a Custom ROM we would need something specifically made for the device; like there is now a Custom ROM for the Ace Duos. 

What I meant was CWM *RECOVERY* though, to replace 3e as Recovery-Mini-OS, which gives the option to toggle signature verification, having turned that off there may be ways to flash an update.zip in order to root (like with the Ace Duos or Y Duos)...


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi again 

Someone know what combination of keys we have to do for enter in recovery mode?


----------



## voom (Oct 7, 2012)

andre.silva.92 said:


> Someone know what combination of keys we have to do for enter in recovery mode?

Click to collapse



I have tried many many times but never managed to enter recovery mode by means of the devices buttons. With my Ace Duos - no Problem, works every time. With the S Duos: ???

It is supposed to be Volumen-Up - Home - Power - then release at vibration or at first glance of Samsung-Logo...

Connected to the PC with cmd *adb reboot recovery* no problem (needs adb on path, driver installed eg with Kies)


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 7, 2012)

andre.silva.92 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Someone know what combination of keys we have to do for enter in recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Hi,
Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.

Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power On

CWM and Odin is attached. Flash this CWM package using odin (make sure you reboot your phone into download mode for using odin)

I'm NOT responsible for any brick or other mis-happening. I tested it all on my galaxy S duos and it works fine.

Edit : CWM 6 replaced with CWM 5and reuploaded. CWM 5 works much smoother for me.


----------



## voom (Oct 7, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> CWM and Odin is attached. Flash this CWM package using odin (make sure you reboot your phone into download mode for using odin)
> 
> I'm NOT responsible for any brick or other mis-happening. I tested it all on my galaxy S duos and it works fine.

Click to collapse



Flashing CWM does not root the device by itself, or does it? If not, what did you use to root (I suppose by loading an update.zip, that can be loaded by deactivating sig check?)

Maybe you could provide a little step-by-step for rooting and all files necessary? Many of us are eagerly waiting to root the S Duos but you are the first person I have spotted claiming to have succeeded  

Edit: More questions: 
Will this work with non-Indian StockROMs? Is the CWM you posted specific for India?  
Will this trigger the Flashcounter?
Will this inhibit OTA-Update making it necessary to flash future Updates from Samsung manually via Odin?



> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power On

Click to collapse



 How does one press Vol. UP and Vol Down simultaniously? They are constructed either-or, are they not?
:good:This indeed works, I am astonished


----------



## xpacguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Can anyone help with the key combination for taking screenshots..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## voom (Oct 7, 2012)

xpacguy said:


> Can anyone help with the key combination for taking screenshots..

Click to collapse



Home + Power (exactly simultaniously)


----------



## voom (Oct 8, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> CWM and Odin is attached. Flash this CWM package using odin (make sure you reboot your phone into download mode for using odin)

Click to collapse



After hours of trying the first step I still could not solve was to find a bootloader-driver that works under Win7 to connect to the device in bootloader-mode in the first place. Any help?


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 8, 2012)

voom said:


> After hours of trying the first step I still could not solve was to find a bootloader-driver that works under Win7 to connect to the device in bootloader-mode in the first place. Any help?

Click to collapse



Use the Latest Drivers for Samsung Mobiles
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




voom said:


> Flashing CWM does not root the device by itself, or does it? If not, what did you use to root (I suppose by loading an update.zip, that can be loaded by deactivating sig check?)
> 
> Maybe you could provide a little step-by-step for rooting and all files necessary? Many of us are eagerly waiting to root the S Duos but you are the first person I have spotted claiming to have succeeded
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used adb to push su and superuser.apk after booting into recovery. 
But anyways, I will create a full guide for CWM and root.

Will this work with non-Indian StockROMs? Is the CWM you posted specific for India?  
>> It should work because they all have the same hardware.

Will this trigger the Flash Counter?
>> Yes, it will.

Will this inhibit OTA-Update making it necessary to flash future Updates from Samsung manually via Odin?
>> I'm not sure about it but it should work because I connected my phone to KIES (after rooting and CWM) and it was working fine with it.


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button, 

*CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter. 
You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.

Please take a Full NANDROID Backup using CWM once CWM is flashed. This is useful in case you want to return to Samsung Official stock ROM or in case something goes wrong.

You can flash back to stock recovery if you don't need CWM any further OR if you want to remove the yellow triangle.
Samsung stock recovery is attached below with this post.

Requirements :
1. Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 Phone
2. Latest USB Drivers for Samsung Mobiles (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956)
3. Odin Flashing Tool (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32500955&postcount=35)
4. CWM 5 Recovery (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32500955&postcount=35)
5. Superuser or SuperSU ZIP (attached with this post) (any one of them)

Procedure :
1. Install latest USB Drivers for your Samsung Mobile in your PC.
2. Switch off your mobile.
3. Press and Hold "Vol. Down  + Home + Power" buttons until the phone vibrates.
Once phone vibrates, leave all buttons.
4. It will Show you a Warning.
Press Vol. UP button to Continue.
5. Now you will see [Odin3] screen on phone which is Download Mode.
6. Connect your Phone to your PC and wait till it install the drivers.
7. Download and Extract Odin.zip
Open Odin. It will detect your phone on some COM Port.
You will see screen like this :





8. Now click on PDA and select the recovery.tar file.
Now, it will look like this :





9. Now make sure the following :
Auto-Reboot is checked.
F. Reset Time is checked.
All others are unchecked.
Click on start.
Odin will start flashing.
wait for atleast 2-3 minutes.
Odin will automatically reboot your phone and you will see Pass written on Odin.
Keep the phone connected to your PC.

10. Let the phone boot properly and then close the odin.
11. Now, for Rooting, you have two options.
Superuser or SuperSU. Both works good, you can choose any of them.
so, Download CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip OR CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip and copy to your MicroSD card.
If you don't have MicroSD card, you can copy it to phone's internal SD card memory.

12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release.
Use Vol. Up and Down to navigate and to select, use Home button. To go back, press Power button.
IMPORTANT : GO to "Back and Restore" and create a FULL NADROID BACKUP by using "backup" option. It will be very useful in case something goes wrong.

- "install zip from sdcard" 
- choose zip from sdcard (if files are in external microsd)
OR choose zip from internal sdcard (if file are in phone's internal sd card memory)
navigate to CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip OR CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip and select it.

That's it.
Go back using power button to CWM Home screen and reboot the phone.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tristone (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks vikassaini01,
it is working.


----------



## voom (Oct 8, 2012)

tristone said:


> Thanks vikassaini01,
> it is working.

Click to collapse



Thank you! But: I do / did use the latest drivers (exactly those) and the problem persists: When in Download-Mode, two drivers are attempted to be installed (showing MSM7x27 at first), but the installation fails and the device can not be activated, thus I can't connect Odin. I get "Samsung Mobile USB CDC Compatibility Device" in Devicemanager, but no "Android Phone" in Download Mode. It looks as though it gets the wrong driver. I tested this on two PCs, one had no previous installations of any Samsung Drivers. Same thing...

*SOLUTION:* I always rebooted to bootloader by *adb reboot bootloader* - now I managed to start as described with the devices buttons - and now the right driver is installed properly - Odin connects and everything went fine: *GOT ROOT*


----------



## abendroidx (Oct 8, 2012)

guys just a suggestion as this phone is now widely available maybe we can ask for the mods to add a sub category in galaxy s forum for this device so we can start organizing

in case something goes wrong its always good to have a stock rom:

http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/?page=8&view=6815

http://www.hotfile.com/dl/174964833/3022afa/S7562XXALHB_S7562DBTALH3_DBT.zip.html?lang=en

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




vikassaini01 said:


> ANYBODY WHO DOWNLOADED THIS RECOVERY.TAR, PLEASE REDOWNLOAD. THIS VERSION WORKS MUCH SMOOTHER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just curious which version of CWM is attached


----------



## robert__ (Oct 8, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> ....
> 
> Will this work with non-Indian StockROMs? Is the CWM you posted specific for India?
> >> It should work because they all have the same hardware.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure only one hardware version exists...

If you go to http://opensource.samsung.com and search for S7562 you will find 8 sofware images.
It seems they have different images for different regions, such as CHN (China) and TW (Taiwan). In addition to images for MEA, SEA and SWA (no idea what regions those are).

But it also lists a S7562I and a S7562L, which may be different HW versions. The 'I' version is perhaps India?


----------



## tristone (Oct 8, 2012)

European model has Model number GT-S7562, baseband S7562XXLH5 and Build IMM76I.S7562XXALHB.

And the root works.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks vikassaini01

I did the rooting and it worked. FYI my phone was bought in Germany.

I did however have to boot the phone quite a number of times until I finally managed to get into CWM to install SuperSU.

Now I can try to rid the phone of some of the preinstalled junk, and switch the sdcard and ExtSdCard mounts around.


----------



## tristone (Oct 8, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Thanks vikassaini01
> 
> I did the rooting and it worked. FYI my phone was bought in Germany.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let us know if you succees with the SD switch. I am planning to do it also but I am not sure if I will have time soon to play with that.


----------



## voom (Oct 8, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Thanks vikassaini01
> 
> I did the rooting and it worked. FYI my phone was bought in Germany.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine's also german  I downloaded the german Stock FW from sammobile before trying to root, otherwise I would have waited for other people from Europe to successfully root this way first before experimenting with it. 

Getting the bootoptions right with the buttons on the device really is a hassle. That's why I used adb in the first place, but then... (...the drawback I posted above...)

The S Duos has a curios setup with the storage-mounts. I am not quite sure if I understand that right. What are you expecting to achieve with the modifications you mention?


----------



## tristone (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi voom,

It is easy to understand what you get by switching sd cards. You would be able then to install huge  application , for example offline navigation software, which may not fit in those 1.8 GB of internal SD ( /sdcard ). Right now it is known problem for TomTom navigation which requires 3.3 GB on /sdcard and doesn't see that there is plenty of space on /mnt/extSdCard.

OT: I have phone bought in Czech Republic.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 8, 2012)

tristone said:


> Hi voom,
> 
> It is easy to understand what you get by switching sd cards. You would be able then to install huge  application , for example offline navigation software, which may not fit in those 1.8 GB of internal SD ( /sdcard ). Right now it is known problem for TomTom navigation which requires 3.3 GB on /sdcard and doesn't see that there is plenty of space on /mnt/extSdCard.
> 
> OT: I have phone bought in Czech Republic.

Click to collapse



Indeed, that is the idea. After installing some fairly basic stuff, I only had ~1GB left which is insufficient for large apps like offline navigation.
However, you may find that the internal storage is quicker then the actual SD card, so you may want to check that you don't slow down your apps.

I installed busybox, and ran the following;


```
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/sdcard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 9.128 secs (11487467 bytes/sec)
    0m9.18s real     0m0.00s user     0m1.07s system
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/sdcard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 10.297 secs (10183315 bytes/sec)
    0m10.37s real     0m0.00s user     0m0.96s system
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/sdcard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 9.370 secs (11190779 bytes/sec)
    0m9.54s real     0m0.00s user     0m1.00s system
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 17.478 secs (5999404 bytes/sec)
    0m17.83s real     0m0.00s user     0m1.38s system
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 11.267 secs (9306612 bytes/sec)
    0m11.73s real     0m0.01s user     0m1.45s system
# time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile bs=104857600 count=1
1+0 records in
1+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 12.553 secs (8353190 bytes/sec)
    0m12.85s real     0m0.00s user     0m1.54s system
```

This times the creation of a 100MB file, three times in a row. The MicroSD card is a 32GB SanDisk Ultra MicroSDHC UHS-I card, which is rated at up to 30MB/s read speed.
Now clearly I don't get anywhere near that, but writes are always slower. My actual write speed is between 5.72 and 8.87MB/s in the above test, while the performance of the internal flash memory was between 9.71 and 10.95MB/s.

SanDisk has faster memory, the "Extreme Pro", which is rated up to 95MB/s read and 90MB/s write (and only available up to 16GB in capacity). But looking at the performance numbers I suspect that this will not perform better as I think the bottleneck is the phone itself, and that it does not support the faster UHS speed classes and is limited to Class 10.

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

And if anyone was wondering about read speeds of the same 100MB file

*Internal memory*

```
# time dd if=/mnt/sdcard/testfile of=/dev/null              
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 3.278 secs (31988285 bytes/sec)
    0m3.35s real     0m0.20s user     0m1.05s system
# time dd if=/mnt/sdcard/testfile of=/dev/null              
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 2.341 secs (44791798 bytes/sec)
    0m2.45s real     0m0.30s user     0m0.92s system
# time dd if=/mnt/sdcard/testfile of=/dev/null              
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 2.249 secs (46624099 bytes/sec)
    0m2.34s real     0m0.14s user     0m1.04s system
```

So here I'm getting a read speed of between 30.5 and 44.46MB/s

*32GB SanDisk Ultra MicroSDHC UHF-I*

```
# time dd if=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile of=/dev/null     
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 1.005 secs (104335920 bytes/sec)
    0m1.03s real     0m0.15s user     0m0.85s system
# time dd if=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile of=/dev/null           
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 0.996 secs (105278714 bytes/sec)
    0m1.01s real     0m0.18s user     0m0.81s system
# time dd if=/mnt/extSdCard/testfile of=/dev/null           
204800+0 records in
204800+0 records out
104857600 bytes transferred in 1.004 secs (104439840 bytes/sec)
    0m1.01s real     0m0.16s user     0m0.84s system
```

These numbers are incredibly quick, between 99.5 and 100.4MB/s. Which either means that the operation is being cached in memory, or the phone does support UHS-I.


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Oct 8, 2012)

Recovery mode with out CWM 

VOL UP + VOL DOWN + HOME + POWER


----------



## voom (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone using the above root has tried Chainfires triangle-away-app to reset flashcounter I'd be curious to hear if it works. I would suspect trying this is rather risky at the moment?


----------



## robert__ (Oct 8, 2012)

voom said:


> If anyone using the above root has tried Chainfires triangle-away-app to reset flashcounter I'd be curious to hear if it works. I would suspect trying this is rather risky at the moment?

Click to collapse



Well, it specifically says not to try it on Qualcomm devices...


----------



## eclipse29 (Oct 8, 2012)

Rooting is done ! Thank you very very much but what now what is the best call recorder ?


----------



## eclipse29 (Oct 8, 2012)

eclipse29 said:


> Rooting is done ! Thank you very very much but what now what is the best call recorder ?

Click to collapse



CallRecorder (skvalex) is the best one after installing all the needed as alsa and busybox.


----------



## xpacguy (Oct 9, 2012)

voom said:


> If you select a contact number found and chosen via the dialer, you can choose directly by pressing either button as seen in the screenshot.
> 
> Whenever there is a call-option that does not involve the dialer, the preset SIM is used.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




With the combination of Volume-*Down*, Home & Power it did not go to the recovery mode but it started in SAFE MODE...... any Idea


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Already mentioned several times. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32543731&postcount=52

Use "Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power" 4 key combination for booting into recovery mode.


----------



## irshad506 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Warning sign (!)*

Hi dears!
Thanks for guiding!
And finally i root my Mobile easy!

One thing i saw it is that when i reboot my phone when it reach Samsung logo in first so for few second it show *warning sign* then hide so it is happen for all which did root or just for me????(dear vikassaini01 please ans)!

One more question how we can use OTG in this mobile mean Flash memory, mean it is possible if yes please guide us???


----------



## tristone (Oct 9, 2012)

Warning sign is normal reaction of Samsung phones to custom flashing.
There is a procedure how to remove it but only for devices based on Samsung Exinos chipsets. We have Qualcomm chipset based phone so you probably have to tolerate the sign.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 9, 2012)

irshad506 said:


> Hi dears!
> Thanks for guiding!
> And finally i root my Mobile easy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Irshad506,

When you install a custom bootloader (CWM) on a Samsung phone you will get the yellow triangle with the exclamation mark on boot. This is normal. It basically means that you are no longer covered by your Samsung warranty.

As to your second question, I'm afraid I don't quite understand what your asking.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## irshad506 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Added one new question?*



irshad506 said:


> Hi dears!
> Thanks for guiding!
> And finally i root my Mobile easy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And one more question how we can back to original recovery mode???
mean normal recovery of Mobile which had?

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




robert__ said:


> Irshad506,
> 
> When you install a custom bootloader (CWM) on a Samsung phone you will get the yellow triangle with the exclamation mark on boot. This is normal. It basically means that you are no longer covered by your Samsung warranty.
> 
> As to your second question, I'm afraid I don't quite understand what your asking.

Click to collapse



about my second question:

Galaxy s ii and iii support flash memory mean usb?(OTG by Cable)!

so there is any way to use usb (flash memory) in this mobile?

And sorry one another question after flashing Cwm now we can receive update through mobile????
and THanks from your replay!


----------



## robert__ (Oct 9, 2012)

irshad506 said:


> And one more question how we can back to original recovery mode???
> mean normal recovery of Mobile which had?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



A link was posted a few posts back to the original firmware image of the phone. That includes the original recovery firmware that was replaced by CWM. However, I don't think that will help you to get rid of the yellow triangle.

As to if this device supports the MicroUSB Host OTG Cable, I have no idea.


----------



## arnostko (Oct 9, 2012)

*GPS performance*

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of getting this phone too, but no info on the GPS performance anywhere yet. Anybody runnign with the phone by chance? Or any general info on the GPS signal strength?

Any help would be appreciated, thanx.


----------



## dago_vima (Oct 9, 2012)

*Samsung rather than Chinese phone*

I will also buy this phone once is available here in Spain.
I was thinking in a Chinese phone, cheaper and with more and better features (according to catalog) but the possible.warranties issues made my decision towards Samsung galaxy s duos.
Allmost all electronic devices do have some failure. 

Regards


----------



## robert__ (Oct 9, 2012)

dago_vima said:


> I will also buy this phone once is available here in Spain.
> I was thinking in a Chinese phone, cheaper and with more and better features (according to catalog) but the possible.warranties issues made my decision towards Samsung galaxy s duos.
> Allmost all electronic devices do have some failure.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



If you want warranty, then you should not root the phone as that will invalidate the warranty. Or at least until someone finds a way to reset the flash counter, which may not happen.

As to the dual-SIM phones from China, I looked at them and understood their quality from both a hardware and software perspective was rather lacking which is why I got this one. I would have liked something closer to the Galaxy Nexus in specs, and would have paid a premium for it, but unfortunately a Galaxy S1 equivalent was all Samsung had to offer..

What I am more disappointed about is the fact that I cannot have a call going on one SIM, while still being able to receive calls on the other. When you set it up for that, it tries to setup call-forwarding at your providers which does not work for me and would be expensive if it did.


----------



## dago_vima (Oct 9, 2012)

robert__ said:


> If you want warranty, then you should not root the phone as that will invalidate the warranty. Or at least until someone finds a way to reset the flash counter, which may not happen.

Click to collapse



THANKS FOR ADVISING, I didn't know about this flash counter.:good:

In any case I will start messing around once  Iget bored of the phone, and once the phone has being working for some time.

BR.


----------



## folf (Oct 9, 2012)

*ExtSDCard*

Hi guys,
Please, Is there any specific solution, any script as the Galaxy s3 script, to get to install apps in the external SD card?
Thanks

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 9, 2012)

robert__ said:


> A link was posted a few posts back to the original firmware image of the phone. That includes the original recovery firmware that was replaced by CWM. However, I don't think that will help you to get rid of the yellow triangle.
> 
> As to if this device supports the MicroUSB Host OTG Cable, I have no idea.

Click to collapse



I have a OTG cable and I tested with galaxy s duos S7562.
And result is : IT DON'T WORK !
It doesn't power up the USB pen drive which means we need a kernel with OTG support and an OTG cable/Hub with external power supply support.
Its something same like the galaxy s!

May be some developer can hack it too, who knows !!


One more interesting thing.
After rooting, if you flash back to stock recovery, the yellow triangle is gone, 
Binary Status : Samsung Official
System Status : Custom


----------



## omarfaieq007 (Oct 9, 2012)

dear friends I am very thankful for this guide that made me able to root my phone,but I had no advantage to manage my storage to increase or switch my SD cards..I tried Link2SD but I couldn't move any App and always showing me failure "Insufficient storage"message..any idea to fix this low internal memory issue please??thank you so much


----------



## tristone (Oct 9, 2012)

folf said:


> Hi guys,
> Please, Is there any specific solution, any script as the Galaxy s3 script, to get to install apps in the external SD card?
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Well, don't know which script do you mean but there is some playing with vold.fstab file. This method can't be used as is because S7562 uses some obscure combination of vold.fstab and deprecated vold.conf

I tried two times to switch the volumes by modifications of these files and both time I had to spend tens of minutes to make the phone work correctly again


----------



## robert__ (Oct 9, 2012)

omarfaieq007 said:


> dear friends I am very thankful for this guide that made me able to root my phone,but I had no advantage to manage my storage to increase or switch my SD cards..I tried Link2SD but I couldn't move any App and always showing me failure "Insufficient storage"message..any idea to fix this low internal memory issue please??thank you so much

Click to collapse



Link2SD will not work. If you want to try, try this method instead: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888986


----------



## ghar103 (Oct 9, 2012)

I successfully rooted my S7562.  The phone was bought from China.  Can anybody guide me how to install Google play on this phone?


----------



## voom (Oct 9, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> One more interesting thing.
> After rooting, if you flash back to stock recovery, the yellow triangle is gone,
> Binary Status : Samsung Official
> System Status : Custom

Click to collapse



So that means, the triangle ist gone, but the counter is not reset? Since ist still seems to say "System Status : *Custom*"


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 10, 2012)

Im a little disappointed with this device. 

Bought one for my girlfriend, and comparing with my SGS I9000 it is very laggy and smoothness. 

The touch is not good. This should not happen, since the device have more RAM then SGS I9000.

But i think this is caused by Samsung Framework (TW). A custom and clean ROM should make this device fly.

Anyone could tell me if already exist? 

Thank you


----------



## robert__ (Oct 10, 2012)

leonardoafa said:


> Im a little disappointed with this device.
> 
> Bought one for my girlfriend, and comparing with my SGS I9000 it is very laggy and smoothness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no custom ROM at this point. Also I don't think you should expect an AOSP or Cyanogenmod build, since those will not have the customizations for handling the dual-SIM functionality. As such I think the best you can hope for is a cleaned ROM.

As to the performance, I agree that it is somewhat slow and unresponsive at times. Be sure not to enable the power saving option in the settings menu as that will make things much worse.

I also would have preferred something with a faster processor and more memory, but unfortunately this is the best dual-SIM phone that is available from a known vendor at this time. The excuse is always that these dual-SIM phones are meant for the budget-end of the market and therefore high-end specs are not required by the customers. I disagree, as I would have paid a premium for something equivalent to a Galaxy S2 or better with dual-SIM.


----------



## abendroidx (Oct 10, 2012)

dont know if this is true but if it is this might be what we've all waiting for http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/08/samsung-galaxy-note-with-dual-sim-capabilities/

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




leonardoafa said:


> Im a little disappointed with this device.
> 
> Bought one for my girlfriend, and comparing with my SGS I9000 it is very laggy and smoothness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 and if we can overclock the SoC it will be better i got a galaxy player 5.0 and entropy512 kernel boosted it to 1.2Ghz or maybe we can just dream :silly:


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 10, 2012)

hello.

i am attempting the root processe end my counter say "7 times" and  "System Status : Custom" .

when trying to install CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip or CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip give me a error "E:failed to verify wole-file signature" "E:signature verification failed"

Help me please..


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 10, 2012)

nelson23 said:


> hello.
> 
> i am attempting the root processe end my counter say "7 times" and  "System Status : Custom" .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Have you installed CWM ? or using stock recovery ?
To installed these updates, you must install CWM first.

You can toggle signature verification on/off in CWM. (sign. verification is disabled by default).


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 10, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Have you installed CWM ? or using stock recovery ?
> To installed these updates, you must install CWM first.
> 
> You can toggle signature verification on/off in CWM. (sign. verification is disabled by default).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reeply,
I did the complete tutorial.. any advise to my problem

Sorry my English


----------



## sduos123 (Oct 10, 2012)

*error*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i install CWM room by odin it is successfully installed but superuser is not installed it means it is not rooted please can u help me how to root s7562


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 10, 2012)

*How to root galaxy s duos*

just bought galaxy s duos recently..

any smarty out there help me rooting this phone!!!!

help me out

thanks a ton!!


----------



## sduos123 (Oct 10, 2012)

sduos123 said:


> i install CWM room by odin it is successfully installed but superuser is not installed it means it is not rooted please can u help me how to root s7562

Click to collapse



I selected recovery.tar file in odin as a PDA and started it is correct or not means please post the compleate step by step procedure to root GT-S7562 SDUOS PLEASE ..............


----------



## tristone (Oct 10, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> just bought galaxy s duos recently..
> 
> any smarty out there help me rooting this phone!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the thread please.
It is descibed at 5th page.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 10, 2012)

*error*

it shows 
--install /sdcard ...
finding update package...
opening update package ...
verifying update package ...
E: failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.




What do i do about this


----------



## tristone (Oct 10, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> it shows
> --install /sdcard ...
> finding update package...
> opening update package ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if CWM is not set to require signature.

Go into CWM click Install Zip from SDCARD>Toggle Signature Verification. Should see "Signature Check: Disabled"


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 10, 2012)

*error*

u mean CWM=ROM manager i downloaded from playstore?

i m little unaware of CWM

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

hi vikas...
i have to same problem

i downloaded Rom manager from playstore

now how to toggle signature on or oFF??


----------



## tristone (Oct 10, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> u mean CWM=ROM manager i downloaded from playstore?
> 
> i m little unaware of CWM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CWM = ClockWorkMod recovery.

You must flash it with odin and then install the superuser zip in recovery mode. 

See detailed step by step procedure on page 5 of this thread. And do not skip any step.


----------



## folf (Oct 10, 2012)

tristone said:


> Well, don't know which script do you mean but there is some playing with vold.fstab file. This method can't be used as is because S7562 uses some obscure combination of vold.fstab and deprecated vold.conf
> 
> I tried two times to switch the volumes by modifications of these files and both time I had to spend tens of minutes to make the phone work correctly again

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. The method I mean is this . I've tried to run this script in my mobile, but doesn't work fine


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 10, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> u mean CWM=ROM manager i downloaded from playstore?
> 
> i m little unaware of CWM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you finished the odin part from tutorial ?
if yes, then switch off your mobile and reboot into recovery by pressing all these 4 buttons together : Vol UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power. 
Once you see the Samsung logo, release all keys.
Once your phone reboots into recovery, make sure it shows as "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery"
If it shows as Recovery 3e, it means you are using the stock recovery.

Now select the files from here and then install.


----------



## tristone (Oct 10, 2012)

folf said:


> Thanks for the reply. The method I mean is this . I've tried to run in my mobile, but doesn't work fine

Click to collapse



It looks promising but there is a little bit mess in mounting locations in our device. I already replied to that thread with dump of our mount points and ask for help.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 10, 2012)

*error again bro!*

it shows
"An error occured while attempting to run privieged commands!


i dunno wat to do mahn!! 

is there any thing we can do lyk  we can talk on phone or something... m pretty slow typing and its kickin me...


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 10, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Have you finished the odin part from tutorial ?
> if yes, then switch off your mobile and reboot into recovery by pressing all these 4 buttons together : Vol UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power.
> Once you see the Samsung logo, release all keys.
> Once your phone reboots into recovery, make sure it shows as "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,  my phone don't enter "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery" only in stock recovery, any help, please.


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 10, 2012)

nelson23 said:


> Hello,  my phone don't enter "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery" only in stock recovery, any help, please.

Click to collapse



Read the guide here :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41

and follow each step carefully.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 10, 2012)

*i did exaclty same but the problem starts here*

Whatever u said everything is done according to the procedure.

Further there occurs on problem that i don see CWM recovery during starting the phone in recovery mode

Now as other guy called vikaas in the forum told me to install the Rom manager and install CWM and i did.

But i dont know how to install CWM

Now i got the premium version of the ROM manager and i tried installing the CWM recovery but they list all the phones but not samsung galaxy s duos.

How do i deal with this

thank you


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 10, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Read the guide here :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41
> 
> and follow each step carefully.

Click to collapse



follow al steps and give me the same error:

-install /sdcard ...
finding update package...
opening update package ...
verifying update package ...
E: failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

2 days to make the root and i cant do it...

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




hafizdidarali said:


> Whatever u said everything is done according to the procedure.
> 
> Further there occurs on problem that i don see CWM recovery during starting the phone in recovery mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same problem where..


----------



## robert__ (Oct 10, 2012)

nelson23 said:


> Hello,  my phone don't enter "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery" only in stock recovery, any help, please.

Click to collapse



You first need to flash ClockWorkMod (CWM) using ODIN3 as described on page 5 of this thread. Please follow the instructions step-by-step and do not skip any steps. Otherwise find someone local who can assist you.


----------



## subhadeep86 (Oct 10, 2012)

robert__ said:


> You first need to flash ClockWorkMod (CWM) using ODIN3 as described on page 5 of this thread. Please follow the instructions step-by-step and do not skip any steps. Otherwise find someone local who can assist you.

Click to collapse



Ok.......the rooting was successful......Thanks Uploader for such detailed instruction.......

anybody has still figured out how to move the apps to ext micro sd card in GT S7562 ??

Thanx ...


----------



## tristone (Oct 10, 2012)

subhadeep86 said:


> anybody has still figured out how to move the apps to ext micro sd card in GT S7562 ??
> 
> Thanx ...

Click to collapse



Not fully, still waiting for answer if the script mentioned in this thread will work or not.

As quite a good workaround you can use app called DirectoryBind. Only condition is that you are able to fit the application into the internal memory. Then the app can move it.
Works only on rooted phone!


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 10, 2012)

10. Let the phone boot properly and then close the odin

After this step unplug the phone e switch off?

thanks


----------



## folf (Oct 11, 2012)

*DirectoryBind works!*



tristone said:


> Not fully, still waiting for answer if the script mentioned in this thread will work or not.
> 
> As quite a good workaround you can use app called DirectoryBind. Only condition is that you are able to fit the application into the internal memory. Then the app can move it.
> Works only on rooted phone!

Click to collapse



Today I've tried Sygic Navi with Europe maps (4,4 Gb) with DirectoryBind and works perfectly :good:.*tristone* thank you for the sugestion!


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tristone (Oct 11, 2012)

folf said:


> Today I've tried Sygic Navi with Europe maps (4,4 Gb) with DirectoryBind and works perfectly :good:.*tristone* thank you for the sugestion!

Click to collapse



Happy to help you 

Sygic is OK as it doesn't check free space before download. So this method can work.


----------



## kestrel-38 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi I found one post in GSMarena.com, do you think it may work?

    zabuza
    Report
    Rating0

I managed to download app to my SD ..

I will tell i how ..

I have SD card 32 GB and i put it in my galaxy s2 and i download all app i wanted at the SD card then i removed the SD card from galaxy s2 and i put the SD card on galaxy duos S7562
and the app worked fine


----------



## tristone (Oct 11, 2012)

kestrel-38 said:


> Hi I found one post in GSMarena.com, do you think it may work?
> 
> zabuza
> Report
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting point.
I can try to cheat the TomTom navigation in my Xperia mini pro


----------



## folf (Oct 11, 2012)

tristone said:


> Happy to help you
> 
> Sygic is OK as it doesn't check free space before download. So this method can work.

Click to collapse



I didn't need to download the maps because they were in my sdcard since June when I downloaded through another mobile. So the program doesn't need to download anything more now so Sygic didn't check available free space today. Thanks again.


----------



## arnostko (Oct 11, 2012)

folf said:


> I didn't need to download the maps because they were in my sdcard since June when I downloaded through another mobile. So the program doesn't need to download anything more now so Sygic didn't check available free space today. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



How would you rate the GPS performance? Could you please test also without external power supply (I suppose most people use this in the car by default). Thanks.


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 11, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> One more interesting thing.
> After rooting, if you flash back to stock recovery, the yellow triangle is gone,
> Binary Status : Samsung Official
> System Status : Custom

Click to collapse



hi can you provide instructions on how to flash back to stock recovery in order to remove the yellow triangle? it really bugs me  thanks


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 11, 2012)

*big problem*

to do this step: my phone have to be turn off or on? plug to my computer or not?

"12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power"

my phone have to be turn off or on? pulg to my pc or not?

I did all the step's but i cant do the root because i cant enter on  CWM Recovery Mode..


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 11, 2012)

nelson23 said:


> to do this step: my phone have to be turn off or on? plug to my computer or not?
> 
> "12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
> Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power"
> ...

Click to collapse



phone off, unplugged. press all four buttons and them release the power button as soon as the screen lights up. keep the others pressed until cwm boots. should work.


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 11, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> hi can you provide instructions on how to flash back to stock recovery in order to remove the yellow triangle? it really bugs me  thanks

Click to collapse



I have attached the stock recovery on the ROOTING GUIDE post.
Download from there and flash with odin.


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 11, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> phone off, unplugged. press all four buttons and them release the power button as soon as the screen lights up. keep the others pressed until cwm boots. should work.

Click to collapse



dont work, my phone enter in "android sytem recovery <e3>".... 

many thanks for your help but i make everething, step by step and my phone dont enter on "CWM Recovery Mode"..:crying:


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 11, 2012)

*isguarn contests*



nelson23 said:


> dont work, my phone enter in "android sytem recovery <e3>"....
> 
> many thanks for your help but i make everething, step by step and my phone dont enter on "CWM Recovery Mode"..:crying:

Click to collapse



some firmwares overwrites the the cwm recovery on boot that's why you get the 3e, you need to take out the battery as soon as odin reboots (please see 8. on the following post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1775263).

i had to follow this procedure to get mine to boot cwm

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




vikassaini01 said:


> I have attached the stock recovery on the ROOTING GUIDE post.
> Download from there and flash with odin.

Click to collapse



worked great. many thanks...


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone can tell me if there's some difference between S7562 and S7562L? If Yes, what is the difference? If i used this instructions to root, it will work on my S7562L?

Thanks and sorry about my english


Another question pops up.

If i root the phone i will get the Yellow Exclamation on boot, which indicates that the phone was rooted? And regarding a few posts back i cant get rid, since the phone use Qualcom chip!?


----------



## xbox1900 (Oct 12, 2012)

Does a firewall works?


----------



## onin2004 (Oct 12, 2012)

ghar103 said:


> I successfully rooted my S7562.  The phone was bought from China.  Can anybody guide me how to install Google play on this phone?

Click to collapse



yeah i have a same problem with you. I were bought from China and it's no market play. Can anybody help how to install Google Play and multi languagle on this phone?


----------



## Tutmos (Oct 12, 2012)

*CWM mode*

Just some comments for entering CWM RECOVERY mode:
I found that instruction for rooting phone doesn't work under WINDOWS XP.
(I don't know why, may be drivers, or something else).
On step 9 installation failed and the first box in ODIN window become RED.
The phone doesn't reboot. (I have virtual machine with windows XP under VMWare)
Rooting phone under windows 7 - 64bits (my primary OS on the laptop) works PERFECT as in instructions.


----------



## tristone (Oct 12, 2012)

onin2004 said:


> yeah i have a same problem with you. I were bought from China and it's no market play. Can anybody help how to install Google Play and multi languagle on this phone?

Click to collapse



Well, China Samsung Galaxy S Duos can be a lot different phone.
Indian and European version has number S7562, Chine one probably i919.

Can you check in phone settings what is you model number?


----------



## abhayshow (Oct 12, 2012)

*I Like this phone very much..*

I have ordered this phone.. waiting for its delivery.. will update u all  about any issues as soon as i receive this.....


----------



## robert__ (Oct 12, 2012)

xbox1900 said:


> Does a firewall works?

Click to collapse



Yes, just install DroidWall from Google Play after you rooted the phone.

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




onin2004 said:


> yeah i have a same problem with you. I were bought from China and it's no market play. Can anybody help how to install Google Play and multi languagle on this phone?

Click to collapse



Another thing I would be worried about when ordering the Chinese version, is that the radio bands might be different from the European version. That is why I ordered the Germany version, which apart from starting in German and having some German 3rd party apps pre-installed works fine for the rest of Europe at least. Language can be changed (after you run through the initial setup, so it was a good thing that I understand German), and I was able to uninstall the German pre-installed apps.

As to the Chinese version lacking the Google Play store, try to download the APK and install it yourself. Doing a google search finds this for instance;
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/1...llows-for-removal-of-apps-from-all-apps-list/

In addition to that APK, you may also need the MarketUpdater.apk (included in the gapps package). If your phone does not have it, you will need to first root the phone, then mount the /system filesystem RW and copy it into the /system/app directory.

Another option, assuming the hardware really is identical, is that you flash the original European ROM image (see page 5 of the thread) to the phone. But that may be risky, and if it breaks your phone, don't come and complain!


----------



## mick.li (Oct 12, 2012)

When I try to flash SuperSU in CWR Recovery from my internal SD Card it says "E:Can't mount /emmc/".

Any solutions to this?

Thanks
Mick


----------



## robert__ (Oct 12, 2012)

*Accessories*

Guys,

I looked a bit at the new Galaxy S3 Mini, and the physical size is almost identical to the Galaxy S Duos.
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4883&idPhone2=5033

As such, it may be that accessories for the S3 Mini will be (physically) compatible with the S Duos. The only think that I'm slightly worried about is that the corners on the S3 Mini appear to be slightly more rounded.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tristone (Oct 12, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I looked a bit at the new Galaxy S3 Mini, and the physical size is almost identical to the Galaxy S Duos.
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4883&idPhone2=5033
> ...

Click to collapse



I compared the pictures yesterday also.
S3 Mini is slightly more rounded. And has different back - the back cover goes more to the front.


----------



## ghar103 (Oct 12, 2012)

*S7562 bought from China and no market play*

I searched from XDA forum and found a solution.  It works on mine.  Check out the following link.  The credit should go to da_gud_guy.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1909516




onin2004 said:


> yeah i have a same problem with you. I were bought from China and it's no market play. Can anybody help how to install Google Play and multi languagle on this phone?

Click to collapse


----------



## robert__ (Oct 12, 2012)

mick.li said:


> When I try to flash SuperSU in CWR Recovery from my internal SD Card it says "E:Can't mount /emmc/".
> 
> Any solutions to this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange, I also installed the SuperSU package using CWM recovery. But I installed it from the actual SDcard (/mnt/extSdCard).
Is it possible for you to try to install it that way?

I'm assuming your using the SuperSU package that was posted in the instructions in this thread?

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




ghar103 said:


> I searched from XDA forum and found a solution.  It works on mine.  Check out the following link.  The credit should go to da_gud_guy.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1909516

Click to collapse



Ghar103,

Do you now also have a working Google Calendar?
I'm was thinking of installing some of the APKs from the gapps package to replace the Samsung S Planner with Google Calendar, as I don't like S Planner.


----------



## nelson23 (Oct 12, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> some firmwares overwrites the the cwm recovery on boot that's why you get the 3e, you need to take out the battery as soon as odin reboots (please see 8. on the following post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1775263).
> 
> i had to follow this procedure to get mine to boot cwm
> 
> Thanks you so much... finaly it works

Click to collapse


----------



## mick.li (Oct 12, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Strange, I also installed the SuperSU package using CWM recovery. But I installed it from the actual SDcard (/mnt/extSdCard).
> Is it possible for you to try to install it that way?
> 
> I'm assuming your using the SuperSU package that was posted in the instructions in this thread?

Click to collapse




I went home to get the SD card from my old phone and flashed it from there. First I reflashed stock with Odin and started rooting from scratch. Thanks for trying to help :good:.

Mick


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi friends, i have some doubghts.. I have brick my phone i now i need install one stock firmware...

I have downloaded the last firmware in samfirmware, i have to separate the tar. with odinatrix or other program?

And what version of odin i have to use?

Thanks


----------



## robert__ (Oct 12, 2012)

andre.silva.92 said:


> Hi friends, i have some doubghts.. I have brick my phone i now i need install one stock firmware...
> 
> I have downloaded the last firmware in samfirmware, i have to separate the tar. with odinatrix or other program?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I should be the same version as you would have used to flash CWM, which should be ODIN3 v1.85 for which there was a link on Page 5 of this thread where there was also the link to the original firmware.


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Oct 12, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I should be the same version as you would have used to flash CWM, which should be ODIN3 v1.85 for which there was a link on Page 5 of this thread where there was also the link to the original firmware.

Click to collapse



Thanks alot mf 

works fine for me


----------



## xkaranxrajx (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s duos doesnt lag at all. If you change it to power saving mode it reduces clock speed to 245 mhz


----------



## masi_17g (Oct 13, 2012)

*VPN connection*

hey guys
i have a problem with my galaxu s duos.
when i set a VPN connection that work with other android phones, it wouldn't connect & says unsuccessful.
what can i do?


----------



## subhadeep86 (Oct 13, 2012)

*how to move apps to external sd card memory after rooting ???*

Hey Guys..........i am new to android.....i hav a galaxy s duos which i have rooted successfully with the help of this threads.....Thanks to the Uploaders......i will be very happy if some1 can guide me regarding installing apps to external sd card memory after rooting...........please help me gusys ....there's only 352 mb remaining on my internal storage after installing Shadowgun ,Dead Space, and Blood and Glory......please help.....


----------



## ghar103 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ghar103 said:
			
		

> Hi Robert, I use 'Business Calender' and sync with my Google Calender.  The calender looks much better on this phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## voom (Oct 13, 2012)

For all those not successful with rooting because they tried to use the app "ROM Manager" in the process - you got something wrong! *The App ROM-Manager is not only not needed, it doesn't work on this device!* Please start from scratch and *simply do exactly* what is written in the guide on page 5 of this thread!! 

*About Navigation*: there is another free App called *MapFactor Navigator* in the market that can use freee OpenStreetMap cards from all over the world to be stored offline on extSD out of the box by letting you choose where to store when installing. Please note OPS Cards are free but you also have the option to install TomTom Cards with this free App which are not free. 

*About Calendar*: Interesting how taste differs - I am very happy with S-Planner and consider it to be the best calendar I have tried so far. Business Calendar looks promising, though, but is not free. 

About *Triangle Away App*: Chainfire has posted that the next Version v2.05 to be published in a few days will include *support for Qualcomm* Devices (like S Duos S7562) by community efforts. If it will work with this specific device is not sure, but there is hope 

And about *Custom ROMs for Duos-Devices*: They are rare, but they exist - here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922279 for the *Ace* Duos - of course in no way suitable for the S Duos, this is just to point out that it is not completely out of question to get Custom ROMs für Duos-Devices including Dual-SIM functionality...


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi guys...

Anyone could tell me if there some custom ROM for Galaxy S Duos?

I'm not completely happy with the stock one. The battery life isn't good, and the framework is quite laggy. A pure AOSP should fly on this device, since the hardware is a bit better than Galaxy S, which i own and is running JB perfectly.

Thank you


----------



## pdmx (Oct 13, 2012)

Read post above your!


----------



## subhadeep86 (Oct 14, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> I have a OTG cable and I tested with galaxy s duos S7562.
> And result is : IT DON'T WORK !
> It doesn't power up the USB pen drive which means we need a kernel with OTG support and an OTG cable/Hub with external power supply support.
> Its something same like the galaxy s!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Vikas.......can i unroot back to my original factory settings ? how can i do a stock recovery .....??actually i think i have bricked my phone...anyway to restore it ....please help.......desperately waiting for your reply.....Thanks


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 14, 2012)

subhadeep86 said:


> Hello Vikas.......can i unroot back to my original factory settings ? how can i do a stock recovery .....??actually i think i have bricked my phone...anyway to restore it ....please help.......desperately waiting for your reply.....Thanks

Click to collapse



Why do you think you have bricked your phone ?
Aren't you able to boot your phone ?
Or you say this by seeing that yellow triangle ?

You can always reboot to download mode and flash Stock ROM backup with Odin in case phone is soft bricked.


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 14, 2012)

with its performance. No such thing happened to me.of this phone, dual-SIM. I had understood that while most dual-SIM phones are only dual-standby


----------



## subhadeep86 (Oct 14, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Why do you think you have bricked your phone ?
> Aren't you able to boot your phone ?
> Or you say this by seeing that yellow triangle ?
> 
> You can always reboot to download mode and flash Stock ROM backup with Odin in case phone is soft bricked.

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked...........:good:


----------



## megathaum (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the guide on page 5. It worked flawlessly.
After rooting, I put back the stock_recovery.tar using the same method and the triangle is gone too!
Of course in phone status etc it still knows that the phone has been tampered with, but at least I don't have to look at that awful triangle.

By the way, it seems that this phone does not have NFC, so no Android Beam. Is that correct?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 15, 2012)

megathaum said:


> Thanks for the guide on page 5. It worked flawlessly.
> After rooting, I put back the stock_recovery.tar using the same method and the triangle is gone too!
> Of course in phone status etc it still knows that the phone has been tampered with, but at least I don't have to look at that awful triangle.
> 
> By the way, it seems that this phone does not have NFC, so no Android Beam. Is that correct?

Click to collapse



That is correct. The phone does not have NFC.


----------



## raghub (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm facing the low in-call volume with this phone, is anyone else have the same issue?
I can't hear the what other party is saying if its noisy outdoor and voice stutters a lot and not at all  audible. Same issue is with speaker and earphone.
I have used other galaxy phone they are much louder than this.


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 15, 2012)

*3G*

I'm facing some problems with my duo when using 3G connection. that is when I set the 1st SIM card to 3G (or auto) for a while it works then for no reason I'm unable to make any calls from this SIM and also if people try to call me the phone seems off. The signal indicator always shows good signal.

Already tried to exchange SIM cards between slots and nothing...

This means that I can only use both SIM cards in GSM mode which sucks. does this anyone else has this problem? or any hints?

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




raghub said:


> I'm facing the low in-call volume with this phone, is anyone else have the same issue?
> I can't hear the what other party is saying if its noisy outdoor and voice stutters a lot and not at all  audible. Same issue is with speaker and earphone.
> I have used other galaxy phone they are much louder than this.

Click to collapse



yes I also have this problem. not that the volume is low, but the voice sometimes shutters a lot and I can't understand a thing. I'm yet to understand why it happens sometimes and sometimes it doesn't... any hints?


----------



## raghub (Oct 16, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> I'm facing some problems with my duo when using 3G connection. that is when I set the 1st SIM card to 3G (or auto) for a while it works then for no reason I'm unable to make any calls from this SIM and also if people try to call me the phone seems off. The signal indicator always shows good signal.
> 
> Already tried to exchange SIM cards between slots and nothing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same ditto problem with call stuttering along with low volume... did you check with service center?


----------



## laf_c (Oct 16, 2012)

*Call forwarding*

Hi guys,

Do you know how to setup call forwarding on either of the two sims on this model (S7562). I mean I want for each sim if don't answer in 10s, call to be redirected to another colleague of mine, or to my voice mail. 

I need to do the same everytime I travel and I have my device off, all calls I from one SIM to be diverted to a colleague (just another contact).

Many thanks,
laf.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 16, 2012)

*Tip*

Here is a tip.

I need to have a complex password on my phone for business reasons, but that makes it rather inconvenient for quickly calling someone. I now found that I can use the default "ICE - Emergency Contacts" group to bypass the lock screen for dialling a contact.

So what you do is add contacts to the ICE group. Then when at the lock screen, press "Emergency call", which will present you with the Emergency dialler. Now press the Red Plus symbol on the bottom left corner.

When you press this, you will get the list of contacts that you stored in the ICE group.

Negatives I found;
- For a contact with multiple numbers, it does not give you the option to select the number. It just dials the one that is set as default for the contact.
- No way of selecting the SIM to use to make the call. It will use the SIM which is currently set for outbound calls.


----------



## sir.robin (Oct 16, 2012)

ghar103 said:


> I searched from XDA forum and found a solution.  It works on mine.  Check out the following link.  The credit should go to da_gud_guy.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1909516

Click to collapse



I successfully root my device(it's call "Galaxy Trend S7562" instead of "Galaxy S Duos S7562", strange to me), and got Google Play installed by follow the link you provided.

I also try "Triangle Away" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494114 to remove the triangle on boot screen, but there is no luck.

but thanks anyway!


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

*Troubles with USB charging*

It seems that the Samsung Galaxy S duos does not charge with some USB chargers. I have tried several chargers only the one that came with the s7562 and one from an HTC works. Other generic chargers incl a car charger don't work although they work fine with my other devices.
I have checked the output specs on the chargers. There's nothing remarkbly different between those that work and those that don't. All 5V and between 700mA to 1A.
Does anyone else have this problem? Do I need to use specific chargers? If so, advice about types and brand of especially car chargers are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> It seems that the Samsung Galaxy S duos does not charge with some USB chargers. I have tried several chargers only the one that came with the s7562 and one from an HTC works. Other generic chargers incl a car charger don't work although they work fine with my other devices.
> I have checked the output specs on the chargers. There's nothing remarkbly different between those that work and those that don't. All 5V and between 700mA to 1A.
> Does anyone else have this problem? Do I need to use specific chargers? If so, advice about types and brand of especially car chargers are welcome. Thanks.

Click to collapse



First of all, the charger should ideally be at least 0.7A. Second of all, it should support the official USB Charging specification. If that is not the case, it will draw at most 0.5A which is the maximum a regular USB port supports. The problem with only charging at 0.5A is that it takes longer and it may not charge if you use the device at the same time. So for instance if your using navigation, it may still discharge slowly.

You can see which charging method is being used by going to Settings -> About Device -> Status. Here the "Battery status" should show Charging (USB) or Charging (AC). You want it to show AC which means it is charging at full power.

The problem is with the fact that most 3rd party chargers are not compatible with the official USB Charging specification. The easiest way to see that on the box, is if it promises compatibility with Apple devices, then you can be sure it does not support the official USB Charging spec, as the two are mutually incompatible. In this case, your phone will only charge at 0.5A in USB mode.

So what is the incompatibility between the official USB charging spec and the Apple charging method? The official spec is very simple. if the middle 2 USB wires are 'shorted' then the device can use this to detect it is attached to a wall charger and is allowed to charge at full power.
The Apple charging method however uses those same two wires to negotiate charging levels, as such the wires are not 'shorted', and the device thinks it is a regular USB port and only charges at 0.5A max.

You can hack an Apple compatible charger such that it charges non-Apple devices properly, by crossing the middle two wires in some way. This could be by opening the adapter, or splicing a cable. In my case, I got some special adapters which short the middle two wires and allow me to use such a charger, but they are not easy to get.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> It seems that the Samsung Galaxy S duos does not charge with some USB chargers. I have tried several chargers only the one that came with the s7562 and one from an HTC works. Other generic chargers incl a car charger don't work although they work fine with my other devices.
> I have checked the output specs on the chargers. There's nothing remarkbly different between those that work and those that don't. All 5V and between 700mA to 1A.
> Does anyone else have this problem? Do I need to use specific chargers? If so, advice about types and brand of especially car chargers are welcome. Thanks.

Click to collapse



This one definitely works. I charged my girlfriend's S7562 with it, even on the 1.2A port.

Mick


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you robert_, this is some great explanation. With the non working chargers I tested, the "Battery Status" shows "Discharging". So it is not charging at all. 
But now that I know a bit more how it works I will check more carefully when buying a new one.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

Thank you for the suggestion mick.li. Like robert_ mentioned, with the current car charger even when it "works", it doesn't charge when the navigation system is on, so I will definitely check out the one you suggested.


----------



## mideg (Oct 17, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> I'm facing some problems with my duo when using 3G connection. that is when I set the 1st SIM card to 3G (or auto) for a while it works then for no reason I'm unable to make any calls from this SIM and also if people try to call me the phone seems off. The signal indicator always shows good signal.
> 
> Already tried to exchange SIM cards between slots and nothing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mick.li (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> Thank you for the suggestion mick.li. Like robert_ mentioned, with the current car charger even when it "works", it doesn't charge when the navigation system is on, so I will definitely check out the one you suggested.

Click to collapse



I just checked with my Galaxy Nexus real quick. When plugged in the 1.2A port it says "Charging (AC)" and when plugged in the 2.1A port (which is supposed to be for iPads and such) it says "Not Charging" (actually the German equivalent to that ). Probably too much juice on that one.

Mick


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

mideg said:


> guitoxda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm facing some problems with my duo when using 3G connection. that is when I set the 1st SIM card to 3G (or auto) for a while it works then for no reason I'm unable to make any calls from this SIM and also if people try to call me the phone seems off. The signal indicator always shows good signal.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



If you have data connection enabled, it is possible that some application is using that connection to check for updates etc during which time the other SIM is not available. They way I understand it is that these dual-sim phones are actually dual stand-by. Meaning that they are both in standby to receive calls at any time. But when one SIM is active (for data connection), the other one is temporarily unavailable for making or receiving calls.

On the Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 however, there is an option to make both SIMs kind of always active. You can find the option in the SIM manager. It makes use of some call forwarding feature to route the phone calls from on SIM to the other. So that even when you are calling using SIM1, you can receive a call made to SIM2. This feature has to be supported by your operator though.


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> If you have data connection enabled, it is possible that some application is using that connection to check for updates etc during which time the other SIM is not available. They way I understand it is that these dual-sim phones are actually dual stand-by. Meaning that they are both in standby to receive calls at any time. But when one SIM is active (for data connection), the other one is temporarily unavailable for making or receiving calls.
> 
> On the Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 however, there is an option to make both SIMs kind of always active. You can find the option in the SIM manager. It makes use of some call forwarding feature to route the phone calls from on SIM to the other. So that even when you are calling using SIM1, you can receive a call made to SIM2. This feature has to be supported by your operator though.

Click to collapse



Yes you are correct, when using data in one SIM card the other card is unavailable, but in my case the problem is that the card that loses connection is in fact the one selected for mobile data. In any case I already tried with data on and off and the problem remains.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

tristone said:


> Hi voom,
> 
> It is easy to understand what you get by switching sd cards. You would be able then to install huge  application , for example offline navigation software, which may not fit in those 1.8 GB of internal SD ( /sdcard ). Right now it is known problem for TomTom navigation which requires 3.3 GB on /sdcard and doesn't see that there is plenty of space on /mnt/extSdCard.
> 
> OT: I have phone bought in Czech Republic.

Click to collapse



Don't know if you have succeeded in switching the mount points for the internal and external SD cards. After researching on the internet it seems that this is pretty hard. I did somehow solve my problem with NavFree using Directory Bind (found here on the XDA forum) to map the map data folder on /sdcard to a location on /mnt/extSdCard. But if TomTom is checking the size of /sdcard before any installation or download this solution will not work. IMHO, we should urge the app makers to allow the choice on which SD card the user wants to store the data. For example, MapFactor Navigator does that nicely.


----------



## tristone (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> Don't know if you have succeeded in switching the mount points for the internal and external SD cards. After researching on the internet it seems that this is pretty hard. I did somehow solve my problem with NavFree using Directory Bind (found here on the XDA forum) to map the map data folder on /sdcard to a location on /mnt/extSdCard. But if TomTom is checking the size of /sdcard before any installation or download this solution will not work. IMHO, we should urge the app makers to allow the choice on which SD card the user wants to store the data. For example, MapFactor Navigator does that nicely.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I did not solved it fully. I also found the DirectoryBInd which solve most of the problems.

TomTom must be cheated different way. You need an android phone which uses real SD as /sdcard and on this phone install TomTom and download maps. Then put the card back to S7562, install app and it works, data are already there so no downloading is needed.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

Aha thanks for sharing the trick. Unfortunately no extra Android at hand now. Too bad for Tomtom 

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




guitoxda said:


> Yes you are correct, when using data in one SIM card the other card is unavailable, but in my case the problem is that the card that loses connection is in fact the one selected for mobile data. In any case I already tried with data on and off and the problem remains.

Click to collapse



Just tried a couple of scenarios all working fine here. I will monitor a bit more closely in the coming days.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 17, 2012)

Since the S7562 obviously sells very well, is there a chance for some xda-love in the form of an own forum or somebody starting to develop a ROM for it?

Mick


----------



## xbox1900 (Oct 17, 2012)

*SDCARD*

Any hint on how to mount the external sdcard as a primary storage?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 17, 2012)

xbox1900 said:


> Any hint on how to mount the external sdcard as a primary storage?

Click to collapse



I'd also like to know how to really use the external SD-card with this phone.

Mick


----------



## pdmx (Oct 17, 2012)

mick.li said:


> I'd also like to know how to really use the external SD-card with this phone.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



Use Directory bind. It works.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 17, 2012)

mick.li said:


> I'd also like to know how to really use the external SD-card with this phone.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



For as far as I have searched the internet and on this forum, this is not possible without a custom ROM (which does not yet exist for S7562?) or at least an adapted vold executable. 

In many cases you can use Directory Bind http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410262 to solve the issue at hand. You can configure mapping between folder on the internal SD to a location on the external SD. It will move the files and perform automatic mounting for those folders. After the move the space on the internal is freed and can be used again. But yes, you will have to identify the folder and perform the move manually one by one.

On the other hand, personally, I am of the opinion that the problems we users have with the internal / external SD card is that many applications do not seem to know or able to detect the presence of multiple SD cards, and therefore do not use it, while it is possible through the newer API (albeit not yet ideal or fully finalized). There are applications that do detect and use multiple cards correctly. So we should nag the application developers more, especially the paid ones. After all, they are getting the money and we are not getting the value for which we paid.


----------



## jorge-rj (Oct 17, 2012)

*Root Explorer*

Someone tried to use Root Explorer ? In my case, the program don´t show my "external_sd" card. Of course I rooted my phone.

Thanks !


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 17, 2012)

jorge-rj said:


> Someone tried to use Root Explorer ? In my case, the program don´t show my "external_sd" card. Of course I rooted my phone.
> 
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



you must go to /mnt/extSDCard it's there!


----------



## robert__ (Oct 17, 2012)

mick.li said:


> I just checked with my Galaxy Nexus real quick. When plugged in the 1.2A port it says "Charging (AC)" and when plugged in the 2.1A port (which is supposed to be for iPads and such) it says "Not Charging" (actually the German equivalent to that ). Probably too much juice on that one.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



That is because that charger has a 1A port that is compatible with the USB charging spec and will charge your Android phone.
Unfortunately the high-speed charging port is a Apple compatible port and will only charge at 0.5A max.

Also some Android devices will not charge at all at 0.5A and will instead show "Discharging"


----------



## Trepanator56 (Oct 17, 2012)

masi_17g said:


> hey guys
> i have a problem with my galaxu s duos.
> when i set a VPN connection that work with other android phones, it wouldn't connect & says unsuccessful.
> what can i do?

Click to collapse



This rom has not compiled the "tun.ko" module, so you can not connect to VPN, took two days looking for a solution and so far, I can not find ...

I think we have it hard ..

regards,


----------



## jorge-rj (Oct 17, 2012)

guitoxda said:


> you must go to /mnt/extSDCard it's there!

Click to collapse



Thanks for help ! :good:


----------



## stepop (Oct 17, 2012)

megathaum said:


> It seems that the Samsung Galaxy S duos does not charge with some USB chargers. I have tried several chargers only the one that came with the s7562 and one from an HTC works. Other generic chargers incl a car charger don't work although they work fine with my other devices.
> I have checked the output specs on the chargers. There's nothing remarkbly different between those that work and those that don't. All 5V and between 700mA to 1A.
> Does anyone else have this problem? Do I need to use specific chargers? If so, advice about types and brand of especially car chargers are welcome. Thanks.

Click to collapse




I used to have an HTC Wildfire and literally ALL my old chargers (car, usb, a/c, etc) work on Sammy S Duos 7562

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




pdmx said:


> Use Directory bind. It works.

Click to collapse



I am quite happy with my new S7562 Duos although it's early days... I've been trying to mount my phone via USB on Ubuntu 12.04 for days now, but no luck. I understand it's something to do with migration to MTP on ICS 4.0. I don't want to root my Duos yet, and I have tried to mount it by installing Dmedia Importer and gMTP - still keep getting message: "Error initialising camera: -60: Could not lock the device". Can anyone suggest a solution? I'd be very grateful. By the way, I keep installing aps via Google Play from my phone, however Google Play website still has not recognised my phone model (I can 'see' my previous models...) - any ideas anyone?


----------



## masi_17g (Oct 17, 2012)

Trepanator56 said:


> This rom has not compiled the "tun.ko" module, so you can not connect to VPN, took two days looking for a solution and so far, I can not find ...
> 
> I think we have it hard ..
> 
> regards,

Click to collapse



tnx my friend...
i tried another VPN account, & it connected...
i think some VPNs will connect & some wouldn't.
thanks anyway


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 18, 2012)

masi_17g said:


> tnx my friend...
> i tried another VPN account, & it connected...
> i think some VPNs will connect & some wouldn't.
> thanks anyway

Click to collapse



Can you please share which VPN Software/App got connected ?


----------



## vanthyh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Can't choose zip from SDcard or Phone Memory*

Dear  vikassaini01, 

Thanks for the post and very detail steps. I am trying to do this but i have problem at the #12, where i need to select the zip file. It says, can't mount sd card. I try to select phone memory, it also can't mount. PLS HELP! I really want to get this done 
I attached for you the screen shot of how it look below: 









vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vanthyh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Signature Check Enable*

Hi Tristone, 

I don't have the same problem, i just can't select the zip file because it say "can't mount sd card or phone memory". However i checked Signature Verification and the result is "Signature Check: Enable". What does that mean? thanks in advance for your reply. 




tristone said:


> Check if CWM is not set to require signature.
> 
> Go into CWM click Install Zip from SDCARD>Toggle Signature Verification. Should see "Signature Check: Disabled"

Click to collapse


----------



## mick.li (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for pointing me to Directory Bind. I will try it as soon as I get my hands on my girlfriend's phone again . Is there a way to make the camera put its pictures in a folder on the SD-Card automatically?

Mick


----------



## masi_17g (Oct 18, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Can you please share which VPN Software/App got connected ?

Click to collapse



i'm not using any software or application, but with some accounts (server address) it works & with some not.


----------



## Fric (Oct 18, 2012)

mick.li said:


> Thanks guys for pointing me to Directory Bind. I will try it as soon as I get my hands on my girlfriend's phone again . Is there a way to make the camera put its pictures in a folder on the SD-Card automatically?
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse




I think you can do that using camera settings.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 18, 2012)

Fric said:


> I think you can do that using camera settings.

Click to collapse



In the short time I had it in my hands I wan't able to find it. Where is it?

Mick


----------



## folf (Oct 18, 2012)

Fric said:


> I think you can do that using camera settings.

Click to collapse



Yes, you're right. I have done this way.

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




Fric said:


> I think you can do that using camera settings.

Click to collapse





mick.li said:


> In the short time I had it in my hands I wan't able to find it. Where is it?
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



Look at "Camera>Settings>Storage"


----------



## mick.li (Oct 18, 2012)

folf said:


> Look at "Camera>Settings>Storage"

Click to collapse



Thanks, seems pretty obvious. Wonder how I didn't find it :silly:.

Mick


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 18, 2012)

vanthyh said:


> Dear  vikassaini01,
> 
> Thanks for the post and very detail steps. I am trying to do this but i have problem at the #12, where i need to select the zip file. It says, can't mount sd card. I try to select phone memory, it also can't mount. PLS HELP! I really want to get this done
> I attached for you the screen shot of how it look below:
> View attachment 1410544

Click to collapse



You should go to option "mount and storage" and then try to mount your sdcard and emmc manually.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## vanthyh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Error Mounting*

In CWM Recovery Mode, i select "mount and storage" and try to mount sdcard and emmc, but the result is "Error mounting/sdcard!" and "Error mounting/emmc!"



vikassaini01 said:


> You should go to option "mount and storage" and then try to mount your sdcard and emmc manually.

Click to collapse


----------



## vikassaini01 (Oct 18, 2012)

vanthyh said:


> In CWM Recovery Mode, i select "mount and storage" and try to mount sdcard and emmc, but the result is "Error mounting/sdcard!" and "Error mounting/emmc!"

Click to collapse



Are you sure your Phone Model is Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 ??


----------



## megathaum (Oct 18, 2012)

vanthyh said:


> In CWM Recovery Mode, i select "mount and storage" and try to mount sdcard and emmc, but the result is "Error mounting/sdcard!" and "Error mounting/emmc!"

Click to collapse



I had the same error with /emmc but not /sdcard. So I could just copy the zip on the internal SD and selected the corresponding option in the CWM menu.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 18, 2012)

megathaum said:


> I had the same error with /emmc but not /sdcard. So I could just copy the zip on the internal SD and selected the corresponding option in the CWM menu.

Click to collapse



Same here.

Mick


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 19, 2012)

Following instruction 
oldin root
run superuser 0.96 or 1.3.zip failed!!
Please help.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 19, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> Following instruction
> oldin root
> run superuser 0.96 or 1.3.zip failed!!
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Looks like signature verification is On in CWM. You can toggle it to Off. That worked for me.


----------



## vanthyh (Oct 19, 2012)

*Error mounting*

Yes sure, GT-S7562, Android version: 4.0.4



vikassaini01 said:


> Are you sure your Phone Model is Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 ??

Click to collapse


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 19, 2012)

megathaum said:


> Looks like signature verification is On in CWM. You can toggle it to Off. That worked for me.

Click to collapse




I'd follow the step using oldin to flash recovery.tar
after flash, can't find any root application such as CWM or Superuser
then, proceed with CWM bboting and install 
CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip
or
CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip
but still get error signature verification

and

I can't  get CWM mode after ROOT from odin
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1413640&stc=1&d=1350632901


How to turn off? I can't find any CWM in the phone app.
Pls advice, Thanks


----------



## megathaum (Oct 19, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> I'd follow the step using oldin to flash recovery.tar
> after flash, can't find any root application such as CWM or Superuser
> then, proceed with CWM bboting and install
> CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't find CWM in the phone app, it's a recovery tool. The second screenshot you attached is indeed CWM. But it is an old version. The one linked by vikassaini01 is version 5. Anyway, select the option "toggle signature verification" to DISABLED and then install CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip or CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip should install a superuser app without the verification error. (What is this update.zip in your screenshot by the way?) After that, when the phone reboots into normal mode you will see a superuser app in your list of apps.


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 19, 2012)

megathaum said:


> You won't find CWM in the phone app, it's a recovery tool. The second screenshot you attached is indeed CWM. But it is an old version. The one linked by vikassaini01 is version 5. Anyway, select the option "toggle signature verification" to DISABLED and then install CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip or CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip should install a superuser app without the verification error. (What is this update.zip in your screenshot by the way?) After that, when the phone reboots into normal mode you will see a superuser app in your list of apps.

Click to collapse




I would like to clarify that, 
why could I get  "toggle signature verification" to DISABLED
from SETTING in mobile phone [ I can't locate it ]
or 
From Recovery? there is no option in recovery menu? refer to the photo I posted above.

After ROOT from Odin, there is no different before apply Odin Root, except ugly yellow triangle logo when reboot phonr.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 19, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> I would like to clarify that,
> why could I get  "toggle signature verification" to DISABLED
> from SETTING in mobile phone [ I can't locate it ]
> or
> ...

Click to collapse



It is in the recovery menu. Referring to the second photo you posted, from top down you have the options:
- apply /sdcard/update.zip
- choose zip from sdcard
*- toggle signature verification*
- toggle script asserts
- +++++Go Back+++++

The third option is "toggle signature verification".


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 19, 2012)

megathaum said:


> It is in the recovery menu. Referring to the second photo you posted, from top down you have the options:
> - apply /sdcard/update.zip
> - choose zip from sdcard
> *- toggle signature verification*
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh dear!
That is not my handset photo, please refer to this photo


----------



## megathaum (Oct 19, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> Oh dear!
> That is not my handset photo, please refer to this photo

Click to collapse



This screen doesn't look familiar. Is it the recovery.tar that was linked on page 4/5 of this thread or another? Unfortunately I have flashed back the stock recovery so I can't compare it anymore.


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 19, 2012)

megathaum said:


> This screen doesn't look familiar. Is it the recovery.tar that was linked on page 4/5 of this thread or another? Unfortunately I have flashed back the stock recovery so I can't compare it anymore.

Click to collapse



Yes, I am flashed it from page 5 of this forum.


----------



## guitoxda (Oct 19, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> Yes, I am flashed it from page 5 of this forum.

Click to collapse



you are back in the stock recovery (3e) - see my previous post regarding the firmware overwriting the cwm recovery.


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 19, 2012)

bought one yesterday  rooted it thanks to the guide here, installing apps on ext sd seems to be the next challenge.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888986 this method wont work?


----------



## movanns (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone is so kind to give comparison ( true experience) between HTC desire V and Samsung galaxy s duos?
I owned a Desire V, but looking at this Samsung, very tempting.


----------



## omarfaieq007 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi guys,I managed to root the device and reinstalled the stock recovery to get rid of the ugly triangle,and now I would like to format the device to it's original state..is it OK?I mean any risk from doing so?note that I removed some Apps and Widgets from the system folder which I found unnecessary,will that affect the restoration to the factory state?thanks alot


----------



## alurysharad (Oct 20, 2012)

hi friends dont you think its time to create a category for this phone in main menu. Also developers do develop custom roms for this phone too. we are also waiting for getting the max of this phone. 

I have a problem with touch. its highly sensitive and when playing games like temple run we cant turn instead it goes straight or slides .

second is the phone is laggy even with stock apps and nothing. tried root to free ram but still problem is there. the transactions break in between. 

I want to find a solution for this.


----------



## voom (Oct 20, 2012)

> Hi guys,I managed to root the device and reinstalled the stock recovery to get rid of the ugly triangle,and now I would like to format the device to it's original state..is it OK?I mean any risk from doing so?note that I removed some Apps and Widgets from the system folder which I found unnecessary,will that affect the restoration to the factory state?thanks alot

Click to collapse



If you do a factory reset, it will probably not do any harm, but the missing apps won't reappear. Only flashing the complete firmware would bring everything back. 

I did the same thing with the *Ace* Duos myself - I had it rooted and removed some system-apps, then did a factory reset. It was like new, but the apps still missing. (Also I moved some apps to the system-partition with apps2rom, those stayed untouched from the wipe...) Later I flashed the original ROM to get everything really to the initial state....


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 20, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> Oh dear!
> That is not my handset photo, please refer to this photo

Click to collapse



Hi mate. This is the stock recovery (3e). You will not be able to flash the apk with stock recovery due to signature verification.

Probably your firmware is overwriting the CWM. Try this:

1 - Download the CWM recovery again from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1912654&page=5
2 - Put your phone in Download Mode
3 - Don't tick the Auto Reboot Option as mentioned in step 9. It will avoid the odin to reboot your phone automatically after a succesfull flash.
4 - Start the process and wait for the Odin to complete the flash, then when it says that everything went fine, and you succesfully flashed the new Recovery, deattach your phone from USB Cable, remove the battery and leave the phone 2 minutes in this state.
5 - Put your battery back, and power on the phone and let it boot normally, now youre probably have the CWM working.

Let us know if it worked.

Cheers mate!


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 21, 2012)

leonardoafa said:


> Hi mate. This is the stock recovery (3e). You will not be able to flash the apk with stock recovery due to signature verification.
> 
> Probably your firmware is overwriting the CWM. Try this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for help.
After trying your method, flash recovery.tar and stock_recovery.tar
still coming back the stock recovery (3e)

ROOT FAILED!

Where to download stock HK Rom [ Hong Kong ] ?


----------



## mananbdesai (Oct 21, 2012)

*Root access*

-- deleted --


----------



## ashwin1986 (Oct 21, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks! all it worked... but still apps cant be moved to sd.please tell me what to do now.


----------



## 92MB (Oct 21, 2012)

*Full Guide for CWM and Root*



vikassaini01 said:


> Use the Latest Drivers for Samsung Mobiles
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I am new to this. I like to root my GT-S7562. If you have written a guide since , where can I find it ?  Thanks.


----------



## mananbdesai (Oct 21, 2012)

mzbeg said:


> Hi, I am new to this. I like to root my GT-S7562. If you have written a guide since , where can I find it ?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi mzbeg, 

Are you saying that you posted your message without even reading the latest message post? 

The post just above yours talks about the same I guess. 

Thanks. 

Please press 'Thanks' if I have helped you.


----------



## nos_com71 (Oct 21, 2012)

don't know whether this is a good news or not ?
w ww.sammobile.com/2012/10/20/first-firmwares-galaxy-s-duos-online/
just correct the link
chow


----------



## varunlokhande (Oct 22, 2012)

ashwin1986 said:


> thanks! all it worked... but still apps cant be moved to sd.please tell me what to do now.

Click to collapse



dude cant find superuser or super ss.
after rooting i also cannot connect ma usb to my pc.it says usb recognation failed..
plz plz helpp...


----------



## Ambitious Man (Oct 23, 2012)

andre.silva.92 said:


> Recovery mode with out CWM
> 
> VOL UP + VOL DOWN + HOME + POWER

Click to collapse



It does not work 

Thank you


----------



## Arasagumar (Oct 23, 2012)

Ambitious Man said:


> It does not work
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi,

Volume up + Volume down + Home + Power -  Once u see the screen light's up, leave Power n only press Volume up + Volume down + Home.

All the best.


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 23, 2012)

*Makes External SDcard read as Internal SDcard*

mobilecon. info/makes-external-sdcard-read-as-internal-sdcard.htmL
Makes External SDcard read as Internal SDcard

The method that we use in this trick is deceive the system to detect external SDcard as Internal Sdcard.
Preparation:

    The device must be already root
    Download Root Explorer
    Download mod_vold.zip from xda
    External SDcard(MicroSD) is already in Fat32 format
    If you have game that installed in external SDcard, move it to internal SDcard or copy to your PC until this process is done.

How to deceive the system

    Open root explorer
    Go to /etc/
    Mount RW at /etc/
    Select file vold.fstab, copy and paste at same folder, result: vold2.fstab.
    Copy vold2.fstab to external SDcard
    Copy all data in /mnt/sdcard to /mnt/sdcard/external_sd
    Copy all data in folder extract mod_vold.zip to you phone device
    once again using root explorer go to /etc/
    Re-Mount the file system become R/W
    Copy vold.fstab that you found in mod_vold.zip to /etc/
    Change vold.fstab file permission to rw-r–r– (644)
    Re-mount filesystem menjadi R/O
    Reboot your device

Now your External SDcard should be detect as internal SDCard /mnt/sdcard and Internal SDcard become /mnt/sdcard/external_sd. So watch out, if you copy file to external SDcard the file will goes to /mnt/sdcard/external_sd

Do With Your Own Risk.
A

Anyone tried this?


----------



## tristone (Oct 23, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> mobilecon. info/makes-external-sdcard-read-as-internal-sdcard.htmL
> Makes External SDcard read as Internal SDcard
> 
> The method that we use in this trick is deceive the system to detect external SDcard as Internal Sdcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not tried this particular one but it will not work. 

This procedure expects that internal and external SDs are managed in vold.fstab file. But in our device there is external card managed in vold.fstab and internal in vold.conf.

I tried to swap it three times by modifing these files but everytime I must spent quite hard half an hour to make to phone work again correctly.


----------



## Ambitious Man (Oct 23, 2012)

Arasagumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Volume up + Volume down + Home + Power -  Once u see the screen light's up, leave Power n only press Volume up + Volume down + Home.
> 
> All the best.

Click to collapse



*failed !
*


----------



## 92MB (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.  I am not very familiar with Linux commands.

    "Select file vold.fstab, copy and paste at same folder, result: vold2.fstab."

When I tried to paste it, the folder already has this file. Do I have to change the name to vold2.fstab and then paste it ?

      " Copy all data in folder extract mod_vold.zip to you phone device"

This above line is not clear to me.  Which folder ? Is this zip file to be extracted to which folder in the phone device ?

Again is the size of the partition matters ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## khh95 (Oct 23, 2012)

*I have problem to opening the zip file a*

I have a problem in the part of recovery 
after selecting the file it says can't open it
can any one recognize the problem and help me out what's wrong?Thank u so much


----------



## tristone (Oct 24, 2012)

mzbeg said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I am not very familiar with Linux commands.
> 
> "Select file vold.fstab, copy and paste at same folder, result: vold2.fstab."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not do it. This method will not work.
And if you are not experienced user you will have later big troubles to make the phone work again correctly.


----------



## nellolo (Oct 24, 2012)

After #12 I can't do anything.
Neither execute backup nor download zip file, because I have message "can't mount /sd" and "can't mount /emmc"
I don't understand cause...


----------



## sir.robin (Oct 24, 2012)

Ambitious Man said:


> It does not work
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
Keep all of these pressed *until you see samsung logo and then release*.

that's mean as soon as samsung logo appear, release all the buttons.


----------



## brandl (Oct 24, 2012)

*SD Card*

SD Card, either trough camera mode or midia mode has a limited space to transfer?
i ask it because i can´t put more than 60MB of music inside it.. (using a 2gb sd card)
would be the sd capacity the problem?

i need help on this.

thanks!


----------



## nellolo (Oct 24, 2012)

vanthyh said:


> Dear  vikassaini01,
> 
> Thanks for the post and very detail steps. I am trying to do this but i have problem at the #12, where i need to select the zip file. It says, can't mount sd card. I try to select phone memory, it also can't mount. PLS HELP! I really want to get this done
> I attached for you the screen shot of how it look below:
> View attachment 1410544

Click to collapse




my S7562 seems like this
I cannot mount manually neither sd nor emmc
what can I do? :crying:


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 24, 2012)

A2SD Darktremor Scripts can not be installed on stock rom?


----------



## chumbawamba (Oct 24, 2012)

*ExtSdCard as primary sdcard*

I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
The procedure I use is:
- Load the program
- Go to settings
Choose Default SGS3 Roms (it will show an error, don't worry)
- Options - choose send rescan
- Set custom Infos -> just choose User per default
- Click on view the different devices
- Choose the first that shows /dev/block/vold/179:33
- Return to previous menu and press the External>Internal* (if you can't see it, reduce the font size)

Go to memory settings and confirm if it works. I have managed to install TomTom Western Europe (Map sizes 3,6GB) although in my test run it seemed a bit laggy.
I had already tried this method without success but turned out to be a faulty sd card that caused data corruption


----------



## murali0579 (Oct 25, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh thanx buddy its working for my galaxy s duos... its amazing.But whenever we restart the phone it will goes back to as usual to original phone memory. is there any solution?


----------



## nine0nine (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all, I have read the majority of this entire thread, and managed to root my GFs 7562 using the guide on pg5, so, many thanks to all those involved. As far as I know, it worked perfectly!

I am an british expat living in China, and was hoping for a googled up Samsung for my GF when I bought the 7562, but as many of you probably know google doesnt seem to feature too strongly on China bought handsets.

I have tried to install the play store using the vender.apk. google service.apk and the gapps package, which, after much trial and error ended up in me being greeted with the standard google interface when booting up the handset (as you see in non chinese units upon first boot), but upon clicking the android I was presented with an error and the phone wouldn't go any further so I restored the phone using CWM (as instructed on here!)

What are my best options from here, should I keep trying to googlyfy the phone, or am I as well just waiting for a custom rom?

Its annoying as I use the google features on my UK bought desire all the time, and I was hoping for the same with this model.


----------



## tristone (Oct 25, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, finally someone discovered the sollution :victory:

I can confirm that it works and with proper settings even after restart.


----------



## pdmx (Oct 25, 2012)

tristone said:


> Great, finally someone discovered the sollution :victory:
> 
> I can confirm that it works and with proper settings even after restart.

Click to collapse



GReat!! Which are "proper setteing"?
Thanks!


----------



## tristone (Oct 25, 2012)

pdmx said:


> GReat!! Which are "proper setteing"?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Nothing complicated 

Just in the step "Return to previous menu and press the External>Internal*" do not forget to check the checkbox "At boot **" just beside the button.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 25, 2012)

*hello*

hello 
i have the version S7562XXLH5

KERNEL3.0.8-1034323

BUILD VERSION
IMM76I.S7562XXALHB

i want to ask u if i can root the phone with the mode in page 5..
and if there is a link for download the firmware if something goes wrong with the root

thank u about your answers

have a nice day


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 25, 2012)

tristone said:


> Nothing complicated
> 
> Just in the step "Return to previous menu and press the External>Internal*" do not forget to check the checkbox "At boot **" just beside the button.

Click to collapse



my friend i checked the checkbox at boot,but after restart the phone storage come back to normal size

why?any idea what i am doing wrong?

thank u about your help


----------



## chumbawamba (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> my friend i checked the checkbox at boot,but after restart the phone storage come back to normal size
> 
> why?any idea what i am doing wrong?
> 
> thank u about your help

Click to collapse



Try to untick and re-tick the "At boot**", this worked for me.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 25, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> Try to untick and re-tick the "At boot**", this worked for me.

Click to collapse



yessssssssssssssss!!!!

that was it!!!

thank you very much!!!!!!!!:good::good::good::good:


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 25, 2012)

tristone said:


> Great, finally someone discovered the sollution :victory:
> 
> I can confirm that it works and with proper settings even after restart.

Click to collapse



how are you people checking where the app got installed?. in memorry setting ex sd has bcm primary sd, but how would i know its not getting installed on the rest 2 gb,
And how do i move the preinstalled ones? manually unistall nd re install?


----------



## chumbawamba (Oct 25, 2012)

The files are transfered to the extsdcard, I have confirmed in my pc and through astro.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 25, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> The files are transfered to the extsdcard, I have confirmed in my pc and through astro.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But the ext sd card folder in file manager is the old 1.76( 4gb) inbuilt sd card now, my micro sd card has become the primary card now but still when i installed angry birds now it become used 571 mb used 1.3 gb free and when i uninstall again it becomes 540 mb used, so its getting installed now in the secondary sd card now which is the actual primary card, so still micro sd card remains useless?


----------



## chumbawamba (Oct 25, 2012)

In my case all the maps were downloaded to my extsdcard, I have a total of 7GB of maps in my sdcard, which would be incompatible with the internal sdcard. Are you sure you followed all the steps correctly? When you go to Settings-> Memory, does it show the swap or does it continue the same? It has to swap



djfreaky said:


> But the ext sd card folder in file manager is the old 1.76( 4gb) inbuilt sd card now, my micro sd card has become the primary card now but still when i installed angry birds now it become used 571 mb used 1.3 gb free and when i uninstall again it becomes 540 mb used, so its getting installed now in the secondary sd card now which is the actual primary card, so still micro sd card remains useless?

Click to collapse


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 26, 2012)

ROY10 said:


> Thanks for help.
> After trying your method, flash recovery.tar and stock_recovery.tar
> still coming back the stock recovery (3e)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate.

Did you flashed recovery.tar and right after you flashed the stock_recovery.tar?

If you did, then certainly you'll be back to 0 point. If you flash stock_recovery.tar you will be on stock recovery again, and then you will not be able to flash the Super User, or SuperSU to root your phone.

Let me know which steps did you take exactly.

And about the Stock firmware for HK, here is the link from samfirmware. 

http://www.hotfile.com/dl/176776615/d87208e/S7562ZSALI3_S7562OZSALI3_TGY.zip.html

Cheers mate


----------



## fazaragoza (Oct 26, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> I have a OTG cable and I tested with galaxy s duos S7562.
> And result is : IT DON'T WORK !
> It doesn't power up the USB pen drive which means we need a kernel with OTG support and an OTG cable/Hub with external power supply support.
> Its something same like the galaxy s!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just for clarification, do you mean, after rooting, when you flash back to recovery, you'll be back to stock rom BUT it's still rooted? or is it back to being unrooted.

Sorry, just wondering... cuz if it gets back to official samsung stock OS but rooted, then i'd like that...


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 26, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> In my case all the maps were downloaded to my extsdcard, I have a total of 7GB of maps in my sdcard, which would be incompatible with the internal sdcard. Are you sure you followed all the steps correctly? When you go to Settings-> Memory, does it show the swap or does it continue the same? It has to swap

Click to collapse



Yes it is getting swapped..my 8gb micro sd is d primary sd card but when i downliad apps from play store and install then its still getting installed on the 1.76gh internal card only nd not on 8gb micro sd


----------



## pdmx (Oct 26, 2012)

*System update*

Hi all, this morning my 7562 shows: system update available and started downloading 16mb file.
Then it asked me to install, accepted. It starts updating, but it enter in CWM and tell me error on signature whole file...updating aborted. I canjust reboot the phone.
After rebboting it shows me updatind is failed.

How can I do for getting this system update? Need to return to stok recovery? Need to install from zip file with kies or??

Thanks..


----------



## chumbawamba (Oct 26, 2012)

I tested on my phone and I can confirm you are correct, the apps are still downloaded to the internal card, but the in-apps downloads are routed to the external sdcard. That's why the maps are installed on my extsdcard. I tested also with Talking Tom 2 and Talking News and the files that the app say will be installed in my SD are in fact installed in my external sdcard 



djfreaky said:


> Yes it is getting swapped..my 8gb micro sd is d primary sd card but when i downliad apps from play store and install then its still getting installed on the 1.76gh internal card only nd not on 8gb micro sd

Click to collapse


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ceacu (Oct 26, 2012)

megathaum said:


> It seems that the Samsung Galaxy S duos does not charge with some USB chargers. I have tried several chargers only the one that came with the s7562 and one from an HTC works.

Click to collapse



It works with ECA-P10CBECSTD. :good:


----------



## tristone (Oct 26, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all,
I have to say that the app is not so great as it looked 

It can swap the SDs, remount after restart, that's nice. But today, 24h after restart I found that the internal SD is not visible. Both, internal and external SD, show the content of external one. 
So for example ring tones don't work.

So probably solution is still the DirectoryBind app and in case of space check is needed use this aplication just for the installation.


----------



## pdmx (Oct 26, 2012)

tristone, any idea for my problem?


----------



## fazaragoza (Oct 26, 2012)

*Open With option not available*

anyone knows why in either root explorer or file explorer the "open with" option is not available?

Thing is, im trying to install a certificate (for Office Talk as required by my company) and even if it gets installed in using settings -> security -> install from device storage, it doesnt appear when i launch Office Talk.

Same thing happened when using my Lenovo A60. But the work around was an "Open With" option under File Explorer and you can choose the application you want to use to open the certificate.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 26, 2012)

pdmx said:


> Hi all, this morning my 7562 shows: system update available and started downloading 16mb file.
> Then it asked me to install, accepted. It starts updating, but it enter in CWM and tell me error on signature whole file...updating aborted. I canjust reboot the phone.
> After rebboting it shows me updatind is failed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your current software version and where did you buy the device?

I bought mine in Germany and have Android 4.0.4 with kernel 3.0.8-1034323 dated August 25th and when I check for updates it tells me there is nothing available.


----------



## pdmx (Oct 26, 2012)

Model GT S7562 from portugal
Android 4.0.4
Baseband S7562xxLH5
Kernel 3.0.8-1034323 dated 25 august.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Here is a snap of procedure..with final error.     

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/20121026193.jpg

Help..


----------



## voom (Oct 26, 2012)

pdmx said:


> Model GT S7562 from portugal
> Android 4.0.4
> Baseband S7562xxLH5
> Kernel 3.0.8-1034323 dated 25 august.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have signature check disabled in CWM Recovery?


----------



## pdmx (Oct 26, 2012)

yes: disabled

Where are located update file?


Kies says:
Current fw : PDA:LHB / PHONE:LH5 / CSC:LH5 (TPH)
newer fw:  PDA:LJ4 / PHONE:LJ3 / CSC:LJ3 (TPH)


----------



## fallout1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

mick.li said:


> I went home to get the SD card from my old phone and flashed it from there. First I reflashed stock with Odin and started rooting from scratch. Thanks for trying to help :good:.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



I have the same problem: (mick.li how did you solve this problem?


----------



## mick.li (Oct 26, 2012)

fallout1978 said:


> I have the same problem: (mick.li how did you solve this problem?

Click to collapse



I used Odin to reflash the stock image I got from sammobile.com and then started over according to the rooting-guide. Instead of downloading SuperSU into local memory (didn't have the SD-Card at the first try), I put it on the external SD-Card instead and was able to flash it from there.

Mick


----------



## fallout1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

mick.li said:


> I used Odin to reflash the stock image I got from sammobile.com and then started over according to the rooting-guide. Instead of downloading SuperSU into local memory (didn't have the SD-Card at the first try), I put it on the external SD-Card instead and was able to flash it from there.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



Please give the link where to download the firmware Stock


----------



## mick.li (Oct 26, 2012)

fallout1978 said:


> Please give the link where to download the firmware Stock

Click to collapse



http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/

Enter S7562 in the search box on the top righthand side. You need to register on that site to download. Its free.

Mick


----------



## fallout1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

mick.li said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/
> 
> Enter S7562 in the search box on the top righthand side. You need to register on that site to download. Its free.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



Now I will try thanks:laugh:

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




mick.li said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/
> 
> Enter S7562 in the search box on the top righthand side. You need to register on that site to download. Its free.
> 
> Mick

Click to collapse



downloaded the firmware but its flash in Odin ?


----------



## mick.li (Oct 26, 2012)

fallout1978 said:


> Now I will try thanks:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is what I did. It does take a while. 

Mick


----------



## megathaum (Oct 26, 2012)

has anyone installed the firmware update? does it bring any benefits? do we have to root again?


----------



## Arasagumar (Oct 26, 2012)

*Triangle away app*

Hi Friends,

Did anyone tried this application:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.triangleaway

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494114

please check, will it work with our phone. TQ


----------



## pdmx (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I saved Update.zip and then I tried to install manually.
I got this error....


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 26, 2012)

pdmx said:


> Well, I saved Update.zip and then I tried to install manually.
> I got this error....

Click to collapse



Your zip package are corrupt.

Please download it again and try to reflash.


----------



## fazaragoza (Oct 27, 2012)

*Not 100% Rooted*

Guys,

Anyone experiencing "root access not found" error? Titanium back-up is running but cannot be converted to pro due to no root access, root explorer is running but when I tried installing fast reboot widget, when i clicked on the "check root access" under its settings, it said no root access.

Anyone experiencing the same thing?

phone info:

Model
GT - S7562
Android V 4.0.4

Baseband version:
S7562XXLH6

Kernel version:
3.0.8-1050023
[email protected]#1
Sun Aug 26 02:05:47 KST 2012

Build Number
IMM761.S7562XXALHC


----------



## lerictabz (Oct 27, 2012)

*thanks for the info*

thanks. why my odin its not connecting to my phone its says still connecting. what i will do to proceed? please help


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Oct 27, 2012)

*For peoples whose phone aint getting rooted!!*

Have u tried all the following methods given in XDA...... but still not working?

dont worry.. all those methods are *correct*. 

                                            BUT.
Well all u need to do is go to samsung service centre... and ask them for a firmware update.

*NOTE* :- I m not an developer although m an engineering student. and this is my personal experience and i successfully root the phone.


----------



## Trepanator56 (Oct 27, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Can you please share which VPN Software/App got connected ?

Click to collapse





masi_17g said:


> i'm not using any software or application, but with some accounts (server address) it works & with some not.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the delay, but a few days ago a user on the forum took compiling _tun.ko_ compatible for this phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33006516&postcount=98

regards,


----------



## megathaum (Oct 27, 2012)

since two days my phone tells me that there's an OTA firmware update. I tried it yesterday it's 16MB but failed at the famous 26%.


----------



## alurysharad (Oct 27, 2012)

Arasagumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did anyone tried this application:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it doesnot work buddy. i tried it.

also if some developer is there ?please make it run faster. kernel is available on opensource.samsung.com . 

also please make custom roms. (atleast ported ones) need cm7,9,10 anything is good.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 27, 2012)

megathaum said:


> since two days my phone tells me that there's an OTA firmware update. I tried it yesterday it's 16MB but failed at the famous 26%.

Click to collapse



If I go to About Phone and do a check for update, it just tells me no updates are available. So they are probably pushing out the update in batches.
Would be good to know if someone who did not yet root their phone is able to successfully install the update, and report any differences. In particular the version number of android and the kernel.


----------



## pdmx (Oct 28, 2012)

As i allready said

newer fw signature is: PDA:LJ4 / PHONE:LJ3 / CSC:LJ3 (TPH)


----------



## djfreaky (Oct 28, 2012)

fazaragoza said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone experiencing "root access not found" error? Titanium back-up is running but cannot be converted to pro due to no root access, root explorer is running but when I tried installing fast reboot widget, when i clicked on the "check root access" under its settings, it said no root access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download busybox again, in titanium app only you would get it under problems


----------



## longip (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi there,

This is my first post here. I have bought a duos S7562; I am quite satisfied with it.
I have one question for people using it for longer time. 

When typing a number at the bottom there are 2 buttons showing the sim to use when dialing. If SIM1 is pressed phone dials using SIM1. If SIM2 is used phone dials using SIM2.
When you seach a contact in the adress book the 2 button does not appear anymore. You have to select the SIM from status bar.

Am I doing something wrong ? How can I have the 2 SIM buttons appear also for existing contacts ?

Regards.


----------



## voom (Oct 28, 2012)

longip said:


> Am I doing something wrong ? How can I have the 2 SIM buttons appear also for existing contacts .

Click to collapse



That's just the way it is (for now)....


----------



## megathaum (Oct 28, 2012)

robert__ said:


> If I go to About Phone and do a check for update, it just tells me no updates are available. So they are probably pushing out the update in batches.
> Would be good to know if someone who did not yet root their phone is able to successfully install the update, and report any differences. In particular the version number of android and the kernel.

Click to collapse



Just been looking into this, and while comparing version numbers and dates and such on sammobile I realized that my phone could be Portuguese one. This may explain why you don't see any OTA updates. According to sammobile, there's so far only one for the Portuguese phone in October 2012.

But still OTA update stops with a failure at 26%. I may just try downloading the firmware from sammobile and flash it myself ;p


----------



## fazaragoza (Oct 28, 2012)

voom said:


> That's just the way it is (for now)....

Click to collapse



It will dial the default sim that you are using as of that moment.

Remember, from the sim management, you can set which sim is your default either sim 1 or 2. If your default is sim 2, then automatically, your call(dial from contacts) will dial using the default sim. : -)


----------



## maddy19900 (Oct 28, 2012)

FreNZ .....can anyone tell me
How to root s duos without pc...????


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

..i have samsung galaxy s duos(7562)..i m trying to root dis phone without pc thru stock recovery mode....but it always gives me an error e signature verification failed.......it has 4.0.4 ics....n its a dual sim phone....i dont know y i m gettin dis error..please help 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Hi guys....i have samsung galaxy s duos(7562)..i m trying to root dis phone without pc thru stock recovery mode....but it always gives me an error e signature verification failed.......it has 4.0.4 ics....n its a dual sim phone....i dont know y i m gettin...please help
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## longip (Oct 28, 2012)

fazaragoza said:


> It will dial the default sim that you are using as of that moment.
> 
> Remember, from the sim management, you can set which sim is your default either sim 1 or 2. If your default is sim 2, then automatically, your call(dial from contacts) will dial using the default sim. : -)

Click to collapse



I can't believe Samsung add it when typing a new number but not when dialing from contacts.
It is really handy that button. That's why is dual sim. They could have put an option for default dial.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 28, 2012)

longip said:


> I can't believe Samsung add it when typing a new number but not when dialing from contacts.
> It is really handy that button. That's why is dual sim. They could have put an option for default dial.

Click to collapse



What I do is switch default SIM around from the Notifications pull-down.
Problem is that it only works when the phone is unlocked. Why does that matter you may think? Because when I use Bluetooth in the car to make a call it will use the default outbound SIM, and I don't have any way to swap the default SIM around without taking out the phone, unlocking it, pulling down notifications and choosing the other SIM.

It would be nice if there was some other way to switch default SIM, such as
- From the menu you get when you keep the power button pressed for a second or two
- From Bluetooth with a special fake number. That way I could dial a fake number and have it switch the default SIM around.
- Add the possibility to have some numbers ALWAYS use a certain SIM for outbound calls. This way I could set my business contact to always use SIM2 and my personal contacts to use SIM1. Perhaps using a special group similar to ICE.


----------



## megathaum (Oct 28, 2012)

robert__ said:


> If I go to About Phone and do a check for update, it just tells me no updates are available. So they are probably pushing out the update in batches.
> Would be good to know if someone who did not yet root their phone is able to successfully install the update, and report any differences. In particular the version number of android and the kernel.

Click to collapse





pdmx said:


> As i allready said
> 
> newer fw signature is: PDA:LJ4 / PHONE:LJ3 / CSC:LJ3 (TPH)

Click to collapse



Firmware update succeeded with Kies (OTA didn't work). The new signatures as indeed those mentioned above by pdmx. After update I had to root again (same procedure as before). Everything worked fine afterwards. No need to reinstall apps. 
Android version is still 4.0.4


----------



## dubbelklik (Oct 29, 2012)

megathaum said:


> Firmware update succeeded with Kies (OTA didn't work). The new signatures as indeed those mentioned above by pdmx. After update I had to root again (same procedure as before). Everything worked fine afterwards. No need to reinstall apps.
> Android version is still 4.0.4

Click to collapse



The update involves just a new version for the radio. The OS and the kernel are not updated. I've received the OTA update last Friday on Vodafone NL and was lucky to download it at once.


----------



## corfotos (Oct 29, 2012)

*backup image with my phone ?*

Hello, I want to root S7562 phone but I would like to ask if the procedure on page 5, to make a backup of my phone? If so, what's it called and where can copy the image or the image "recovery.tar" universal? Or it is possible to just make a backup of existing software? Thank you.


----------



## mick.li (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a hardware question: My S7562 was exposed to water. While it seems to work fine, the power button quit responding, so it has to be replaced. Which one can I use? The of of the Galaxy S?

Mick


----------



## mv33n (Oct 29, 2012)

*choosing sim option from contacts*



longip said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post here. I have bought a duos S7562; I am quite satisfied with it.
> I have one question for people using it for longer time.
> ...

Click to collapse





You can't. I was as surprised as you are, but thats the way it is. When selecting a number from contacts, just about any decent dual sim
device will give you an option to choose with which sim you want to dial out with. Except the duos S7562. 
Okay so it can be done by swiping down the topmenu and switching the default sim. But thats just really poor interface design. 
Samsung needs to improve that.


----------



## maddy19900 (Oct 29, 2012)

Frenzz caN any one help me ....i m trying to root this phone without pc....please help me...i tried instaLLing few zip files thru stock recovery mode....but it gives me an error ".signature verificatioN failed"....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ppsenghani (Oct 29, 2012)

*rooting advantages?*

please someone tell me what are the advantages of:confused rooting device


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 29, 2012)

ppsenghani said:


> please someone tell me what are the advantages of:confused rooting device

Click to collapse



if u r new in android....dont do it
my advise 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




maddy19900 said:


> Frenzz caN any one help me ....i m trying to root this phone without pc....please help me...i tried instaLLing few zip files thru stock recovery mode....but it gives me an error ".signature verificatioN failed"....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



...i tried instaLLing few zip files thru stock recovery mode..

....u must use custom recovery my friend...
look at page 5......the guide!


----------



## N_JOY (Oct 29, 2012)

*dialertabactivity.apk*

Sorry for spaming in this thread, but if someone is kind enough to upload the dialertabactivity.apk from galaxy s duos device. It will be great help for me. Thank you.


----------



## longip (Oct 29, 2012)

robert__ said:


> What I do is switch default SIM around from the Notifications pull-down.
> Problem is that it only works when the phone is unlocked. Why does that matter you may think? Because when I use Bluetooth in the car to make a call it will use the default outbound SIM, and I don't have any way to swap the default SIM around without taking out the phone, unlocking it, pulling down notifications and choosing the other SIM.
> 
> It would be nice if there was some other way to switch default SIM, such as
> ...

Click to collapse



These are good suggestions. I don't know so much about samsung, just switched from a blackberry. Blackberry it is a really handy phone.
I do not need pictures, games or anything like this. Just to be handy with 2 SIM's. I thought 7562 was a good idea. And it is. But it needs improvement.

For example, if you dial a number from a SIM, when you redial it from logs, it should dial from the same SIM used initialy, not default one.

Is there any official samsung forum, where I can post this issues ?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 29, 2012)

*firmware*


hello guys
i download the firmware for my phone...was a zip file named S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_COA.zip
i unzip the file and now i have 2 files:
S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5
SS_DL.dll

if i want now to flash my phone,how i must use this files?with odin?...there is another way?....

pls any instraction would be useful
thank you very much!!!


----------



## negmelal (Oct 30, 2012)

please help urgently, i have rooted my galaxy s duos correctly but i  have installed Skin1980-GT-S5360 CWM which i used before for making a 2nd partition on the sd card on galaxy y duos but on reboot recovery the device is dead nor charging,can't open it from the power button nor in download mode or recovery mode....is this a soft brick or a hard brick....any help is appreciated.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## corfotos (Oct 30, 2012)

*backup image with my phone ?*

Hello, I want to root my S7562, but first I want to make a bachup to ROM and soft before this then to try. If my rooting fails I need a procedure to make the phone like before. Does exist any procedure for this? If yes, what's the name of this procedure and where I can find it? Does exist a possibility to make a backup of the existing software ? Thank you.


----------



## ROY10 (Oct 30, 2012)

leonardoafa said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Did you flashed recovery.tar and right after you flashed the stock_recovery.tar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks so much for help.
I flashed back to HK stock firmware and flash recovery.tar again.
Finally, I manage to install CWM-Superuser from recovery.  :good:


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i download the firmware for my phone...was a zip file named S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_COA.zip
> i unzip the file and now i have 2 files:
> S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5
> ...

Click to collapse



somebody???

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




corfotos said:


> Hello, I want to root my S7562, but first I want to make a bachup to ROM and soft before this then to try. If my rooting fails I need a procedure to make the phone like before. Does exist any procedure for this? If yes, what's the name of this procedure and where I can find it? Does exist a possibility to make a backup of the existing software ? Thank you.

Click to collapse



for back up u must install first custom rcovery ...see page 5
then u can take a back up from there


----------



## alurysharad (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> somebody???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





you have to select the tar.md5 file in the pda select file option of odin.


MODS: give a category for this phone in the main menu please.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 30, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> you have to select the tar.md5 file in the pda select file option of odin.
> 
> 
> MODS: give a category for this phone in the main menu please.

Click to collapse



thank u  my friend!!!! :good:


----------



## robert__ (Oct 30, 2012)

Coming from a pure Android experience on a Nexus S, I was rather disappointed with the Samsung keyboard. After using the Samsung keyboard for a month, it was still a constant hit and miss. And I also did not like the auto-correct features of the Samsung keyboard.

As such I decided to install the stock ICS android keyboard straight from a Nexus.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1692427

It is working well here, and much more accurate then the Samsung keyboard.


----------



## leonardoafa (Oct 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i download the firmware for my phone...was a zip file named S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_COA.zip
> i unzip the file and now i have 2 files:
> S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate.

You will need Odin Multidownload (Multi Downloader v4.43) to flash the ROM. And you will use S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5

You need to tick One Package options and then select the file (S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5) in One Package section.

Flash the ROM and wait the process finish by itself.

I think this will help you with your doubts!?

Ohhh.... almost forgot.

*** Don't forget to use *ancora.ops* in OPS section! 

Cheers and sorry about my english


----------



## fazaragoza (Oct 31, 2012)

*How To Update Firmware/ROM*



leonardoafa said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> You will need Odin Multidownload (Multi Downloader v4.43) to flash the ROM. And you will use S7562XXALHB_S7562OXFALH5_S7562XXLH5_HOME.tar.md5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

Are the steps above the way to update firmware or flash new ROMs?

Kinda new to this. I came from Lenovo A60 and there we got to update our ROMs through recovery.

Just wanna know cuz i wanna update my firmware to the latest one which is S7562XXALJ4_S7562OXXALJ3_TPH.

TIA!


----------



## DzonyGate (Oct 31, 2012)

leonardoafa said:


> *** Don't forget to use *ancora.ops* in OPS section!

Click to collapse



About that ops file, are you 100% shure about its compatibility with s7562? I've red wrong ops is best way to brick the device because it can mess up flashing.


----------



## alurysharad (Oct 31, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Coming from a pure Android experience on a Nexus S, I was rather disappointed with the Samsung keyboard. After using the Samsung keyboard for a month, it was still a constant hit and miss. And I also did not like the auto-correct features of the Samsung keyboard.
> 
> As such I decided to install the stock ICS android keyboard straight from a Nexus.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1692427
> ...

Click to collapse



i too am facing the hit and miss.. let me try this one.. and one more question is it fast to type with ? stock has not that much speed when we open it for the first time.. it kinds starts slow then makes progress.


----------



## robert__ (Oct 31, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> i too am facing the hit and miss.. let me try this one.. and one more question is it fast to type with ? stock has not that much speed when we open it for the first time.. it kinds starts slow then makes progress.

Click to collapse



I find the standard Android keyboard to be more responsive then the Samsung keyboard which had quite a bit of lag, which was the cause of a lot of typing mistakes.


----------



## a989 (Nov 1, 2012)

*USB OTG to work on samsung galaxy s duos s7562 ?*

does any one know how to make samsung galaxy s duos s7562 support to work USB OTG or support pendrive on connection similar to samsung s2 ?


----------



## robert__ (Nov 1, 2012)

a989 said:


> does any one know how to make samsung galaxy s duos s7562 support to work USB OTG or support pendrive on connection similar to samsung s2 ?

Click to collapse



The S7562 does not support USB On The Go (OTG), this has already been asked and tested.


----------



## upnaway (Nov 1, 2012)

*Galaxy S Duos External SD use*



tristone said:


> Hi all,
> I have to say that the app is not so great as it looked
> 
> It can swap the SDs, remount after restart, that's nice. But today, 24h after restart I found that the internal SD is not visible. Both, internal and external SD, show the content of external one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all, I've been trying to find out how I can install SatNav (Navfree/ Navigon) maps on my external SD card but this is proving to be a major headache. 
I've tried Directory bind and this app is excellent but although it seems to install to the extSDcard the phone still believes the files to be stored on mnt/sdcard (the internal storage) so I can't download more than 500Mb worth because the phone reports that there is no more storage, even though my ext sdcard has 12gb of space! 
I was wondering if the other app mentioned in the post (External 2 Internal) has been used successfully by any other S7562 owners? If so did it allow you to download maps to your sd card? Some users reported problems and inconsistencies....

Thanks for any replies which help with this baffling issue....


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tristone (Nov 1, 2012)

upnaway said:


> Hi all, I've been trying to find out how I can install SatNav (Navfree/ Navigon) maps on my external SD card but this is proving to be a major headache.
> I've tried Directory bind and this app is excellent but although it seems to install to the extSDcard the phone still believes the files to be stored on mnt/sdcard (the internal storage) so I can't download more than 500Mb worth because the phone reports that there is no more storage, even though my ext sdcard has 12gb of space!
> I was wondering if the other app mentioned in the post (External 2 Internal) has been used successfully by any other S7562 owners? If so did it allow you to download maps to your sd card? Some users reported problems and inconsistencies....
> 
> Thanks for any replies which help with this baffling issue....

Click to collapse



External 2 Internal will help you. 
But I suggest use it only for the time of the installation  and after download use DirectoryBind instead.

External 2 Internal is not fully reliable as I described in some previous reply.


----------



## upnaway (Nov 1, 2012)

tristone said:


> External 2 Internal will help you.
> But I suggest use it only for the time of the installation  and after download use DirectoryBind instead.
> 
> External 2 Internal is not fully reliable as I described in some previous reply.

Click to collapse



Thanks, so did you find that all maps were only installed on the extSdcard and you could download with no issues? Also did you activate a bind using Directory bind once you had finished downloading all the maps?

Thanks again


----------



## barabasjb92 (Nov 1, 2012)

Is this phone as good as the i9000? I really want to buy one.


----------



## brandl (Nov 1, 2012)

In order to achieve better results in terms of overall performance, an as the root process is stable, could be create a safe/minimal list that maintain the minimal needed resources runnig on the S Duos?

i think it would be a great news for most of all and one step ahead to help developers for the compilation the first "official" ROM for us right?


----------



## skysi (Nov 1, 2012)

*Root External 2 Internal*



chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, it's really a very good idea and many thanks for yr description, I hope it will work for my device too S Duos (S7562). 
I downloaded the program and followed as described, but faced with ERRORS:
I did all steps till - Infos-> choose use per default
- By "View the different devices" and this is the last option shows in my display I get the ERROR: "_The mount result was incorrect. Error with su?_" I don't know what this means and its the first setting after download!!!
- OK, I tried to ignore it and gone to the option above: "The ext.sdcard device acces". I clicked it and shows a window: "_/dev/block/vold/179:49_". I don't got "179:33" do you change it self to "179:33"??? 
Unsuccessful tried: To format the SD card! To change the sequence "179:49" to "179:33"! To restart the device! But all do not work!!!
If someone can help I'll very grateful!!!


----------



## chumbawamba (Nov 1, 2012)

Is your device rooted?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skysi (Nov 1, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> Is your device rooted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, no is not rooted! That why I asked here! And I'm new in the forum: what mean "Tapatak 2"
Thk


----------



## pdmx (Nov 1, 2012)

Skysi your device must be rooted.

Tapatalk is an application.


----------



## skysi (Nov 1, 2012)

pdmx said:


> Skysi your device must be rooted.
> 
> Tapatalk is an application.

Click to collapse



OK! Thanks for explanation. This means that the downloaded program "Root External to Internal" from Google store play doesn't work as mentioned above!!? And must be rooted with which program!! shall I follow the steps in this forum page 5? It seems very complicated, and with risk, dose it work 100%? my device got it for 4 days and don't want to lose the warranty. There is no other method? I thought it works with "Root external 2 internal" as described!

Many Thanks!


----------



## brandl (Nov 2, 2012)

brandl said:


> In order to achieve better results in terms of overall performance, an as the root process is stable, could be create a safe/minimal list that maintain the minimal needed resources runnig on the S Duos?
> 
> i think it would be a great news for most of all and one step ahead to help developers for the compilation the first "official" ROM for us right?

Click to collapse



Any...


----------



## skysi (Nov 2, 2012)

skysi said:


> Hi, no is not rooted! That why I asked here! And I'm new in the forum: what mean "Tapatak 2"
> Thk

Click to collapse



Hi to all again, Pls could s.o. reply about my questions or advise me about how to root Galaxy S Duos???
Does the program "Root External 2 Internal" lowded by google store play help or *NOT*! I described already the errors which I got before, Pls I need your help:
***OK! Thanks for explanation. This means that the downloaded program "Root External to Internal" from Google store play doesn't work as mentioned above!!? And must be rooted with which program!! shall I follow the steps in this forum page 5? It seems very complicated, and with risk, dose it work 100%? my device got it for 4 days and don't want to lose the warranty. There is no other method? I thought it works with "Root external 2 internal" as described from "*chumbawamba*"!

Many Thanks!**Unquote***


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 2, 2012)

skysi said:


> Hi to all again, Pls could s.o. reply about my questions or advise me about how to root Galaxy S Duos???
> Does the program "Root External 2 Internal" lowded by google store play help or *NOT*! I described already the errors which I got before, Pls I need your help:
> ***OK! Thanks for explanation. This means that the downloaded program "Root External to Internal" from Google store play doesn't work as mentioned above!!? And must be rooted with which program!! shall I follow the steps in this forum page 5? It seems very complicated, and with risk, dose it work 100%? my device got it for 4 days and don't want to lose the warranty. There is no other method? I thought it works with "Root external 2 internal" as described from "*chumbawamba*"!
> 
> Many Thanks!**Unquote***

Click to collapse



u must root your phone....guide the page 5!
there is no other way as i know!
100% secure there is nothing my friend....well.....only death!


----------



## skysi (Nov 2, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> u must root your phone....guide the page 5!
> there is no other way as i know!
> 100% secure there is nothing my friend....well.....only death!

Click to collapse



I thank y jimmykar for yr feedback & conf. I'll try it and hope everything will going well!


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 2, 2012)

skysi said:


> I thank y jimmykar for yr feedback & conf. I'll try it and hope everything will going well!

Click to collapse



read 3-4 times the guide,and i am sure that u will root the phone!!
good luck and let us know


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 2, 2012)

Are there any rom developers? Or someone help me to build a rom

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 2, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> Are there any rom developers? Or someone help me to build a rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



unfortunatly my friend i dont know nothing about build roms...
and its a pitty for this phone not to have at least a solution for use the external sdcard like internal
the application that i use "external 2 internal",it is working but i think that the phone is slower...and in the end of the day remains without ram..
i have a chinese clone with a 1gz mtk 6575(one core) and 512mb of ram...and i can say that is faster that our samsung


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 3, 2012)

*What about "Triangle Away"*

Hi guys,

has anyone tried to reset the Flash counter on Galaxy S Duos? 

Thanks in advantage :laugh:


----------



## vikassaini01 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> has anyone tried to reset the Flash counter on Galaxy S Duos?
> 
> Thanks in advantage :laugh:

Click to collapse



Currently there is no way to reset Flash Counter because of Qualcomm chipset on this phone.


----------



## zeyaan (Nov 4, 2012)

vikassaini01 said:


> Currently there is no way to reset Flash Counter because of Qualcomm chipset on this phone.

Click to collapse



now that would push me off from this phone!!!


I wanted to get this phone but I don think its worth it as I have borrowed the same phone from my girlfriend and using it before I get 1 for myself, but I face lags in operating, and now dat we can't erase the flash counter its utter waste.
and the RAM is always above 500mb used at any given time, 

my verdict karbonn a9 a18 r way better compared to this in terms of operating speeds and ram utilization trust me on it, it dose not even have this scrapy touchwizz UI,

the only thing I like of Samsung is their designs, taskkiller, launcher. 

they load hell lot of Samsung junk like Samsung app store, social hub etc.

btw guys wit rooted phone and who have removed 'junk'  can u conform how much free ram u have on boot and normal use!


I would still consider gettin this phone just because I want jelly bean. and HTC desire v has ly 512 ram and no jelly bean!


help


----------



## voom (Nov 4, 2012)

> they load hell lot of Samsung junk like Samsung app store, social hub etc.
> 
> btw guys wit rooted phone and who have removed 'junk' can u conform how much free ram u have on boot and normal use!

Click to collapse



The S Duos actually does not have quite so much "junk" meaning preinstalled bloatware nobody needs. Unless you would want to delete Google Apps that are preinsstalled as system apps there is not much here to free up memory. Samsung App Store, Music Hub, Social Hub do not take much memory at all. S-Planner really is a nice system-app I prefer to keep and use over ICS Calendar etc. Anyway allthough the memory (RAM) seems to be always full, ICS memory management seems to be so efficient that it will always be able to free up what is needed from idling processes. So I would not worry too much about the seemingly little memory free in RAM and would advise against task killers as they tend to kill processes as well that need to be restartet thus keeping the system more busy than having ICS handle the memory.  



> I would still consider gettin this phone just because I want jelly bean. and HTC desire v has ly 512 ram and no jelly bean!

Click to collapse



S Duos has ICS and allthough it is on some unofficial list for jelly bean update in the future, I would not count on that just yet - until it may be actually released


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ayaab4u (Nov 4, 2012)

*anyone plz help me to move apps to externalsd and triangle away plz 
n help in advance*


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 4, 2012)

ayaab4u said:


> *anyone plz help me to move apps to externalsd and triangle away plz
> n help in advance*

Click to collapse



first of all an advice....dont do it because the phone will be slower than allready is
i did it but now i have all app in internal card.
i have 30 installed app + 3 navigation programs(igo,copilot,sygic) and i have still 470mb of space free
only fotos and music i have in external sd

u must be root...if u r not ...root the phone!!
now if u want to do it 2-3 pages back,there r the instractions for the external 2 internal app.....follow that guide

there also link2sd application......this is a little bit more complicate and u can move your app in to sd....but the folders of the navigation programs must remain into internal card

for me....dont move anything


----------



## robert__ (Nov 4, 2012)

zeyaan said:


> now that would push me off from this phone!!!
> 
> 
> I wanted to get this phone but I don think its worth it as I have borrowed the same phone from my girlfriend and using it before I get 1 for myself, but I face lags in operating, and now dat we can't erase the flash counter its utter waste.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have roughly 400 to 450MB used and that is with a bunch of stuff installed.

I did remove some of the standard Samsung stuff such as social hub, and some other pre-installed crap-ware. I also disabled the S Planner and installed Google Calendar (way better). Lastly I installed the standard Android Keyboard as the Samsung keyboard is lagging, not very accurate and has a very annoying spelling control.


----------



## estroso (Nov 4, 2012)

*Root procedure not working*

installed recovery, but it appears loike the original one, altough there is the yellow triangle.
non backup/recovery option in cmw.
finally no root possible.
suggestions?


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 4, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I have roughly 400 to 450MB used and that is with a bunch of stuff installed.
> 
> I did remove some of the standard Samsung stuff such as social hub, and some other pre-installed crap-ware. I also disabled the S Planner and installed Google Calendar (way better). Lastly I installed the standard Android Keyboard as the Samsung keyboard is lagging, not very accurate and has a very annoying spelling control.

Click to collapse



hello my friend...
is it possible to create a list with the applications that u have unistall?
it will be very useful 

thank u very much


----------



## sduos123 (Nov 5, 2012)

*help*



chumbawamba said:


> Try to untick and re-tick the "At boot**", this worked for me.

Click to collapse





hi my fried if i restart my phone it is not working i Try to untick and re-tick At boot please send me the complete procedure


----------



## maddy19900 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hiee freNz...can any one tell mE  ..How to RooT s duos thru stock recovery mode...i tried installing few zip Files but i always end up getting an error "E signature verification failed""...i tried few signed zip files (eg CWM6-only-signed.zip)..to root dis phone...but got saMe error...pleasssse help...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 5, 2012)

*Signal Problems Anyone?*

Hi! Anyone experiencing signal problems? Is the latest patch gonna fix the weak signal for our Galaxy Due? I am comparing the Galaxy S Duo with my Lenovo A60. And the Lenovo A60 has 3 signal bars as compared to the Galaxy 1-2 only and sometimes no signal at all.

Any suggestion on fixing this? Anyone please?


----------



## maddy19900 (Nov 5, 2012)

No..bro..mY phne is worKin absolutly fine...u caN try networK booster or signal booster frOm andrd market

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## brandl (Nov 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello my friend...
> is it possible to create a list with the applications that u have unistall?
> it will be very useful
> 
> thank u very much

Click to collapse



For me too.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 7, 2012)

*use app backup*



brandl said:


> For me too.

Click to collapse



try searching for app backup application in play store


----------



## DzonyGate (Nov 7, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello my friend...
> is it possible to create a list with the applications that u have unistall?
> it will be very useful
> 
> thank u very much

Click to collapse



Here is list of all system apps from stock german firmware. Once I deleted some of them, but overall performance hasn't changed. For example, if you don't use analog clock widget, or weather widget just delete it. I did it so to get more space, but this way you spare about 100MB in system partition which is not accessible by user. So we need customized firmware to get full access of memory, otherwise deleting system apps has no use.


----------



## kestrel-38 (Nov 7, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I have roughly 400 to 450MB used and that is with a bunch of stuff installed.
> 
> I did remove some of the standard Samsung stuff such as social hub, and some other pre-installed crap-ware. I also disabled the S Planner and installed Google Calendar (way better). Lastly I installed the standard Android Keyboard as the Samsung keyboard is lagging, not very accurate and has a very annoying spelling control.

Click to collapse



Hi how did you install standard android keyboard? Thx.


----------



## walker7373 (Nov 7, 2012)

*how large is internal memory for app install?*

Hi guys,
I want to know how large is internal memory for app installation?
thanks in advance.


----------



## mcsssantos (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi. 

Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.

I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...


----------



## mick.li (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody know a shop that sells replacement parts for the S7562?

Mick


----------



## DzonyGate (Nov 7, 2012)

mcsssantos said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.
> 
> I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...

Click to collapse



YES, you can. I tried a russian one and there were still all the european languages. Look for our s7562 on sammobile and pick firmware you like.


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 7, 2012)

DzonyGate said:


> Here is list of all system apps from stock german firmware. Once I deleted some of them, but overall performance hasn't changed. For example, if you don't use analog clock widget, or weather widget just delete it. I did it so to get more space, but this way you spare about 100MB in system partition which is not accessible by user. So we need customized firmware to get full access of memory, otherwise deleting system apps has no use.

Click to collapse



i agree with u my friend...
i have freeze a lot of app but i did not see any diference on the performance...
and is not normal with 1ghz of cpu and 650 mb ram this low speed of the phone...
chinese clones with 500mb ram goes faster than samsung....
we must do something for a custom firmware........


----------



## Shailendra Garg (Nov 8, 2012)

*Failed samsung update*

I have rooted my phone and CWM recovery installed as per direction in this forum. I am from India and today a software updation notification from samsung updater (over the air) appears it download about 18 mb date and rebooted the phone in recovery mode but phone fails to update as signature verification not verified. In custom recovery there is no option for disabling signature verification. So no update installed. On rebooting a popup windows notified failed instaletion and sugest to use kies on PC for the update or go to samsung service center. Kies on PC does not have any update 

Hope sammy have update for lagging of this phone which is biggest turn down of Galaxy S duos s7562
Can any one suggest how to apply this (I don't know what) update ?

Thanks in advance

Shailendra


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 8, 2012)

*firmware update*

i got the firmware update and i tried cancelling and tried getting a 3g plan and then do it to get it faster but after that it doesnt come.. nor the update nor when i manually try updating it!

well let me try doing it wit kies and see....


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 8, 2012)

*India SAMMOBILE Update*



Shailendra Garg said:


> I have rooted my phone and CWM recovery installed as per direction in this forum. I am from India and today a software updation notification from samsung updater (over the air) appears it download about 18 mb date and rebooted the phone in recovery mode but phone fails to update as signature verification not verified. In custom recovery there is no option for disabling signature verification. So no update installed. On rebooting a popup windows notified failed instaletion and sugest to use kies on PC for the update or go to samsung service center. Kies on PC does not have any update
> 
> Hope sammy have update for lagging of this phone which is biggest turn down of Galaxy S duos s7562
> Can any one suggest how to apply this (I don't know what) update ?
> ...

Click to collapse



here you go: 

Country/Carrier	Date	Android	PDA	CSC	Download	Kies	Play	Unlock	Info
India	2012 October		 S7562XXALJ5	S7562ODDALJ2	Download


----------



## terracot (Nov 8, 2012)

same as above.. what does the "Country/Carrier	Date	Android	PDA	CSC	Download	Kies	Play	Unlock	Info
 India	2012 October		 S7562XXALJ5	S7562ODDALJ2	Download " mean... if is a link is not working... Please explain...thanks.


----------



## brandl (Nov 8, 2012)

mcsssantos said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.
> 
> I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...

Click to collapse



+1 brazilian
Me mantenha informado amigo!


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 8, 2012)

terracot said:


> same as above.. what does the "Country/Carrier	Date	Android	PDA	CSC	Download	Kies	Play	Unlock	Info
> India	2012 October		 S7562XXALJ5	S7562ODDALJ2	Download " mean... if is a link is not working... Please explain...thanks.

Click to collapse



Here is the link: http://www.sammobile.com/firmware/?page=3&model=GT-S7562&pcode=0&os=1&type=1

Kindly backtrack a few pages in the forum i know there was a set of instructions on how to update the firmware using ODIN. DL the chosen file, then extract and then use the extracted .tar file to update the firmware.


----------



## maddy19900 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey bro..I wana root my phone ...pleeese help me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## robert__ (Nov 8, 2012)

*Bluetooth background noise amplified*

Does anyone else have problems with amplified background noise when using the phone over Bluetooth?

When I use the phone while connected over Bluetooth to my car, and the person on the other side has a lot of background noise (such as when they are driving) the noise level is such that it is almost impossible to hold a conversation. Both sides are suffering from the issue. It is like there is an amplified feedback loop.

First I thought it was because I was driving myself, but the same thing happens when the car is parked and the engine is off and all is quite on my side, but still connected to the Bluetooth It is like the background noise coming through from the other side is amplified and send back.

When I use my Nexus S, or an old Nokia phone in the same setting the problem does not occur. And when I call back the same person without using the Bluetooth the problem does not occur.


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 9, 2012)

*This is the reply I got from samsung*



robert__ said:


> The S7562 does not support USB On The Go (OTG), this has already been asked and tested.

Click to collapse



This is the reply I got from samsung...That S duos support USB OTG. Check the file uploaded


----------



## robert__ (Nov 9, 2012)

duttasouradeep said:


> This is the reply I got from samsung...That S duos support USB OTG. Check the file uploaded

Click to collapse



Well, a few pages back in this thread someone reported that it does not work. Also for USB OTG to work, the phone needs to supply power to the USB port which apparently according to that report is not the case.

So someone is wrong, and it could be the original tester, or this Samsung tech support.


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 9, 2012)

*Settings for mouse pointer???*



robert__ said:


> Well, a few pages back in this thread someone reported that it does not work. Also for USB OTG to work, the phone needs to supply power to the USB port which apparently according to that report is not the case.
> 
> So someone is wrong, and it could be the original tester, or this Samsung tech support.

Click to collapse



But in the Language and input section of the settings, I found the option of setting the pointer speed of mouse... Can any one tell me what is it? That tells mouse can be connected...


----------



## basloubert (Nov 9, 2012)

*Rooting GT-S7562*

Hi guys,
I have been reading the complete thread about the GT-S7562. I want to root my phone, and I want to be sure to do the right thing. First of all, my phone is from a Portugese carrier (however, I bought the phone in The Netherlands), and is updated with the latest firmware released on October 16. I am very new into Android, and I'm trying to inform myself to the utmost, to have enough knowledge to do the job properly. Even if I would brick the phone, that I would be able to restore everything from scratch. So I do have a couple of questions.
1. Can I root the phone as described on page 5 with the "recovery.tar" file, without doing any damage? There are different versions of this phone, when it comes to the firmware.
2. Does CWM influence anything of the stock ROM, or is it just a program that you run next to the stock ROM?
3. I want to use Directory Bind, for NavFree navigation app. Tell me if this is the correct procedure: root the phone as described on page 5, copy Directory Bind to internal or external SD card. Install Directory Bind by using CWM. After reboot, open Directory Bind to link the file of NavFree (which are already pre-installed on the external SD card), according the the procedure as which can be found in the Directory Bind thread. Job done????
4. What is the actual purpose of the recovery.tar file? Is this to unlock the phone?
5. If there is a new firmaware update in the future from KIES (or software update from phone), is it neccesary to root the phone again with the same recovery.tar file?

In case I brick the phone: I have downloaded the original firmware for my phone with the correct versions of PDA/Phone and CSC from sammobile.com (503 MB).
1. Do I have to flash this firmware with Odin? I saw some info in this thread about it, but it was not quite clear to me. I know it should be the file with the "tar" extension. This to be set in the PDA box?
2. Can you restore the back up, which was made with CWM, after a clean install of the firmware?
As I said, I want to be carefull, preventing doing stupid things to my phone.

Thanks in advance for answering my questions. And if you have any additional information, which could be important for me, please don't hasitate to tell me.

Regards


----------



## masi_17g (Nov 9, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Well, a few pages back in this thread someone reported that it does not work. Also for USB OTG to work, the phone needs to supply power to the USB port which apparently according to that report is not the case.
> 
> So someone is wrong, and it could be the original tester, or this Samsung tech support.

Click to collapse



Hi robert...
i've installed ES File Esplorer & when I go to Root\mnt\ I found 5 folders named USBDriveA\B\C\D\E...
may be somehow it has USB OTG !!!!


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 9, 2012)

*USB OTG*



masi_17g said:


> Hi robert...
> i've installed ES File Esplorer & when I go to Root\mnt\ I found 5 folders named USBDriveA\B\C\D\E...
> may be somehow it has USB OTG !!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah evenI found those USBDriveA\B\C\D\E.. folders...and Just see the screenshot, this was what I was talking about..the option of the pointer speed of mouse.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 10, 2012)

*Mouse pointer*

I guess the mouse pointer is for scrolling speed up and down while u touch the screen!!..


----------



## megathaum (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone know a call recorder that works (well) with this phone?


----------



## robert__ (Nov 10, 2012)

duttasouradeep said:


> But in the Language and input section of the settings, I found the option of setting the pointer speed of mouse... Can any one tell me what is it? That tells mouse can be connected...

Click to collapse



That will almost certainly be a Bluetooth mouse. I have a Bluetooth mouse with my Galaxy Tab 10.1. I never tried connecting it to the phone, but I gather it would work.


----------



## jorge-rj (Nov 10, 2012)

brandl said:


> +1 brazilian
> Me mantenha informado amigo!

Click to collapse





mcsssantos said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.
> 
> I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...

Click to collapse



Hi ! Did you already tried to install another firmware from S7562 in a brazilian model S7562L ?


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 10, 2012)

Does it have engineer mode menu?

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## robert__ (Nov 11, 2012)

kestrel-38 said:


> Hi how did you install standard android keyboard? Thx.

Click to collapse



I posted the information a few pages back in this same thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33482930&postcount=293


----------



## Budeh75 (Nov 11, 2012)

mcsssantos said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.
> 
> I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...

Click to collapse




The portuguese language is not the problem, but you could lose your 3G functions, couse the european models (S7562) works with 900mhz and the most brazilian operator works in 850mhz.


----------



## miananjum (Nov 11, 2012)

*problem with internal memory*



subhadeep86 said:


> Ok.......the rooting was successful......Thanks Uploader for such detailed instruction.......
> 
> anybody has still figured out how to move the apps to ext micro sd card in GT S7562 ??
> 
> Thanx ...

Click to collapse



Same here !


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## miananjum (Nov 11, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already root my phone, does this work with root or do i need to unroot ?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 11, 2012)

miananjum said:


> I have already root my phone, does this work with root or do i need to unroot ?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




works only with root phones


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 12, 2012)

*help needed*

can anyone port jellybean to this device. i feel  its slow.

also can anyone provide me the .pit file. and is bootloader locked or not ? 

and if anything  is not possible can someone port cm9 to this device. 

thanks in advance:laugh::fingers-crossed:


----------



## a989 (Nov 12, 2012)

*samsung galaxy s duos  USB OTG*

could somebody try to modify samsung galaxy s duos kernel to let it support USB OTG by making it recieve power supply


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 12, 2012)

*Custom ROM Cookers*

Anyone interested to cook roms?

I guess no one is interested...


----------



## tristone (Nov 12, 2012)

basloubert said:


> Hi guys,
> 3. I want to use Directory Bind, for NavFree navigation app. Tell me if this is the correct procedure: root the phone as described on page 5, copy Directory Bind to internal or external SD card. Install Directory Bind by using CWM. After reboot, open Directory Bind to link the file of NavFree (which are already pre-installed on the external SD card), according the the procedure as which can be found in the Directory Bind thread. Job done????

Click to collapse



DirectoryBind is normal application. You can simply install it without going into recovery (CWM).
After installation you will launch it and choose which directory from external card should be mapped into which directory on internal storage. Quite simple.


----------



## Shailendra Garg (Nov 12, 2012)

fazaragoza said:


> Anyone interested to cook roms?
> 
> I guess no one is interested...

Click to collapse



I think cooking ROM for DUOS phone will not be easy. Lets keep our finger crossed for a custom ROM.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## miananjum (Nov 12, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank's, But whenever i try to download this app, It's say's *Error, "Insufficient storage avilable."*


----------



## TraJet (Nov 12, 2012)

*"can't mount /sdcard" and "can't mount /emmc"*

Does anyone know what helps with  "can't mount /sdcard" and "can't mount /emmc" in CWM recovery?


----------



## chumbawamba (Nov 12, 2012)

miananjum said:


> Thank's, But whenever i try to download this app, It's say's *Error, "Insufficient storage avilable."*

Click to collapse




Do you have enough space in your interna memory?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 12, 2012)

*Stock ICS keyboard*



kestrel-38 said:


> Hi how did you install standard android keyboard? Thx.

Click to collapse





robert__ said:


> I posted the information a few pages back in this same thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33482930&postcount=293

Click to collapse



Hey folks, new here to these forums. I posted in the other thread robert quoted above. I did not follow the steps mentioned to get the original ICS keyboard.
I installed only the LatinImeGoogle.apk, from the sdcard on my non-rooted S7562. Works fine.

Thanks to vikassaini01 for the great tutorial, although I am holding off on rooting for the moment to save my warranty, unless/until chainfire solves our flashcounter problem.

Keliuss


----------



## miananjum (Nov 12, 2012)

chumbawamba said:


> I don't know if this has already been tried by anyone from the forum, but for me it worked.
> I downloaded Root External 2 Internal SD from codlab through google play store.
> The procedure I use is:
> - Load the program
> ...

Click to collapse





miananjum said:


> Thank's, But whenever i try to download this app, It's say's *Error, "Insufficient storage avilable."*

Click to collapse





chumbawamba said:


> Do you have enough space in your interna memory?

Click to collapse



Of course, I have installed noting yet, I still have 1.68GB free space in my internal memory & this app is just 168KB,
but every time it gives me a same Error,
I have tried both through PC & through my phone, but same Error.
Thank's.


----------



## brandl (Nov 12, 2012)

jorge-rj said:


> Hi ! Did you already tried to install another firmware from S7562 in a brazilian model S7562L ?

Click to collapse



i don´t. as i uso vivo, i need all frequencies to work @ 3G.


----------



## thetransformers (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone have a way to access ad hoc wifi network for this phone? wpa_supplicant?


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 13, 2012)

*hey yeah!*

heya!! yeah. u develop custom roms?



fazaragoza said:


> Anyone interested to cook roms?
> 
> I guess no one is interested...

Click to collapse


----------



## cyber-leon (Nov 13, 2012)

*Reboot automatic*

I have a Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562, but the phone is rebooting automatic a few times a day. Anyone a suggestion?


----------



## chumbawamba (Nov 13, 2012)

miananjum said:


> Of course, I have installed noting yet, I still have 1.68GB free space in my internal memory & this app is just 168KB,
> but every time it gives me a same Error,
> I have tried both through PC & through my phone, but same Error.
> Thank's.

Click to collapse



Even after reboot?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 13, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> heya!! yeah. u develop custom roms?

Click to collapse



nope... im hoping that someone gets interested in developing our phone's ROM... even as simple as the GUI. I still love the 2.3.6 GUI btw.


----------



## bagpack (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hope I´m not posting the obvious but..*

DON´T forget to make a backup of ur /esf ppl..


----------



## fadi.abiad (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rooting did not complete*

Dear Developers Team
I have Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562

AP:S7562XXALHC
CP:S7562XXLH6
CSC: S7562OJVALH3

I apply to all your instructions for rooting my mobile step by step and I did not face any problem when I had applied but, when I reboot the mobile when I complete the flashing  attached recovery then I have the follow:
1-Yellow warning sign below Samsung logo for each restart of the mobile.
2- I had try many softwares that check if the mobile is rooted or not such as (Busybox, Superuser, and Titanium backup) and all these programs advise me that the mobile is not rooted).

Please advise me if the reason of fault root my device is from the recovery ( I mean the attache recovery did not specified for the middle east) or there are other reason !!!??

Thanks for advanced asap.
Best regards...


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 14, 2012)

*reply*

NOTE: NEW KERNEL AVAILABLE ON SAMSUNG> UPDATE YOUR PHONE FORLATEST FIRMWARE



fazaragoza said:


> Anyone interested to cook roms?
> 
> I guess no one is interested...

Click to collapse




i am interested from  the day i bought my s duos. browsing the chef section now a days and need help badly.



Shailendra Garg said:


> I think cooking ROM for DUOS phone will not be easy. Lets keep our finger crossed for a custom ROM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah me too am thinking the same. by the porting also isnt working. trying my best. if there is a real developer help us out on this phone too.

note: i am not a developer i am just a newbie and as still no one is developing for this phone. i was thinking i could by having problems all the way.
 still finger crossed.


----------



## Aashish-kkhckr (Nov 14, 2012)

*Hello To Everyone . . .*

*Lil Introduction about me 

I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!

Now i have Purchased S DUOS..nd i'm lovin it :good:



Is Anyone Trying To build Custom Rom for S DUOS .... ?   i m always here to help *


*
Greeting From India *


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 14, 2012)

Aashish-kkhckr said:


> *Lil Introduction about me
> 
> I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi aashish. me too from india and i am  also trying to get a custom  rom like cm9 atleast on this or even better jellybean. if you could provide help its invaluable.


----------



## Aashish-kkhckr (Nov 14, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> hi aashish. me too from india and i am  also trying to get a custom  rom like cm9 atleast on this or even better jellybean. if you could provide help its invaluable.

Click to collapse



We can't port cyanogenmod because it doesn't support dual sim phones yet... And Why don't wait for official jelly bean.. 

For now we can make custom rom for S DUOS with advanced features... But I need Help...i have not moch time now like i devoted for ace duos....

Anyone want to become co-developer are welcomed...! experience in custom rom development or smart user is needed


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 14, 2012)

Aashish-kkhckr said:


> *Lil Introduction about me
> 
> I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess if you can port the HTC GUI and other added stuff by HTC to ICS to the DUOS that would be great. Also, maybe jellybean? 

Also, with the same processor as HTC T328w, can we use HTC T328w ROM instead?


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 14, 2012)

Aashish-kkhckr said:


> We can't port cyanogenmod because it doesn't support dual sim phones yet... And Why don't wait for official jelly bean..
> 
> For now we can make custom rom for S DUOS with advanced features... But I need Help...i have not moch time now like i devoted for ace duos....
> 
> Anyone want to become co-developer are welcomed...! experience in custom rom development or smart user is needed

Click to collapse



i am in. i have free time and want to do some custom rom with advance features. where should we start ??


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 14, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> NOTE: NEW KERNEL AVAILABLE ON SAMSUNG> UPDATE YOUR PHONE FORLATEST

Click to collapse



Where is it?

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 14, 2012)

pirracas77 said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its available over air i.e OTG. just go to settings update software and some 16. MB file will be downloaded.


----------



## basloubert (Nov 14, 2012)

tristone said:


> DirectoryBind is normal application. You can simply install it without going into recovery (CWM).
> After installation you will launch it and choose which directory from external card should be mapped into which directory on internal storage. Quite simple.

Click to collapse



Thanks Tristone,
Like I mentioned in my first post, I'm very new into Android. I have problems to see which apps have to be installed with CWM, and which can be done in normal mode. I'm not really into fooling around with my phone, but for me is important to extend my memory by the external micro SD card.Cocerning the mapping procedure in Directory Bind: I've seen some tutorials on Youtube for that. I guess that won't be a problem.
Hope you can provide me also the anwsers on my other questions in my first post.
Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 14, 2012)

alurysharad said:


> its available over air i.e OTG. just go to settings update software and some 16. MB file will be downloaded.

Click to collapse



Nothing is available on my device

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gasim1988 (Nov 14, 2012)

*enable OTG on s7562*



a989 said:


> does any one know how to make samsung galaxy s duos s7562 support to work USB OTG or support pendrive on connection similar to samsung s2 ?

Click to collapse



i think there might be a solution to enable usb-OTG on devices that not officailly support it , by modding kernel , as i think it is matter of software rather than a hardware , just check this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31733062#post31733062


----------



## nine0nine (Nov 15, 2012)

Aashish-kkhckr said:


> *Lil Introduction about me
> 
> I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to see someone is on board developing for this phone. I am very interested in a rom for the unit, living out here in China means we get no google apps or integration within android. A de-samsunged rom would be great!


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 15, 2012)

pirracas77 said:


> Nothing is available on my device
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go to this page and see i have updated details about new kernel there.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562#Firmware_Details


----------



## abendroidx (Nov 15, 2012)

*4.2 keyboard*

hi all 

just a heads up for those of you whose sick of the stock sammy keyboard

this works well without rooting just copy to your internal/external storage and install

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-4-2-keyboard-with-gesture-typing-leaked/

i haven't tried this yet but im sure it will work fine

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-4-2-emoji-keyboard/


----------



## Fatadxb (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought it 1 week ago and I really like it one thing that really annoying on this device is 3g speed very low I tried most stock rom best one was india rom not the best but better than the other I cant find modem file for it
I cant wait to see custom rom


----------



## brandl (Nov 15, 2012)

mcsssantos said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can install a stock firmware from another region other than mine ? I'm in Brazil and I've seen several firmwares newer than mine.
> 
> I'm  worrying about loosing portuguese language. Can anybody tell if all firmwares have all languages ? I'm asking it because all firmwares for S2 have all languages and I was thinking if it's the same case here...

Click to collapse





pirracas77 said:


> Nothing is available on my device
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing here too...


----------



## saifzahid (Nov 15, 2012)

I think when RAM is full or overloaded this fon reboots automatically...mine to

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 16, 2012)

*use this app to solve the issue.*

U use this ram expander to solve the issue. press thanks if this is helpful!! 


saifzahid said:


> I think when RAM is full or overloaded this fon reboots automatically...mine to
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## fadi.abiad (Nov 16, 2012)

*Help in rooting Galaxy S Dous S7562*



Aashish-kkhckr said:


> *Lil Introduction about me
> 
> I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dear Ashisha

Thanks for you cooperation

I would just ask you to help me to Root my mobile Galaxy S Duos s7562
my device details are :
AP:S7562XXALHC
CP:S7562XXLH6
CSC: S7562OJVALH3

so i will appreciated to help me get me a successful information to root my device and you found the right recovery for my area (Middle East), thanks in advanced.


----------



## kamendra (Nov 16, 2012)

One of my friend using this phone last some days...He is not happy with this phone because it has many problem one of them is low battery. If we run some applications it got down low.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 16, 2012)

kamendra said:


> One of my friend using this phone last some days...He is not happy with this phone because it has many problem one of them is low battery. If we run some applications it got down low.

Click to collapse



I dont have any problem since I have this samsung. The battery life is like others androids, a little more than one day (aprox.)

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




alurysharad said:


> Go to this page and see i have updated details about new kernel there.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562#Firmware_Details

Click to collapse



Thanx for the info. For the moment it is not available from kies or from my phone.

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 16, 2012)

saifzahid said:


> I think when RAM is full or overloaded this fon reboots automatically...mine to
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Press *#1234# see if your phone has the same info.
AP: S7562XXALHC
CP: S7562XXLH6
CSC: S7562OJVALH3

If yes, you can upgrade to the latest firmware.

I upgraded to S7562XXALJ4_S7562OLBALH5_XTE and the reboot stopped.

But there is S7562XXALJ5_S7562ODDALJ2 which is the latest but i have not yet tested it.

You may try it was well.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 16, 2012)

Try to install that update and it won't get installed if u r using cwm and for rooted phones 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arasagumar (Nov 16, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> Try to install that update and it won't get installed if u r using cwm and for rooted phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here also the same, hw to update in this situation. Please guide us, TQ.


----------



## yanyu (Nov 16, 2012)

hi guys

My provider only have 3G, no GSM

can any one help me confirm that 2 SIM can be both run on 3G or not?

THX


----------



## Aashish-kkhckr (Nov 16, 2012)

yanyu said:


> hi guys
> 
> My provider only have 3G, no GSM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No , 3g works only on one sim at one time..!


----------



## keliuss (Nov 16, 2012)

yanyu said:


> hi guys
> 
> My provider only have 3G, no GSM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sim 1 is 3G/2G
Sim 2 is 2G only

(I think)

Regards

Keliuss


----------



## mina batikha (Nov 16, 2012)

*helpppppppppp*

I recently rooted my mobile ... and it worked very well ... but yesterday I installed Busy Box and swapper and used partitioning ... and I restarted the mobile when Suddenly it is not BOOTING ... to the rom or to the recovery mode or even to the downloading mode .. it just keep restarting and showing the phone start up logo ... 

HELP HELP PLZ !!!!


----------



## nosekefik (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi!
We can root easily with unlockroot.com utility
The phone is on the compatibility list http://unlockroot.com/unlockroot.php
Next week, when i receiving the phone, i will test this...


----------



## mina batikha (Nov 17, 2012)

*helpppppppppp*

I recently rooted my mobile ... and it worked very well ... but yesterday I installed Busy Box and swapper and used partitioning ... and I restarted the mobile when Suddenly it is not BOOTING ... to the rom or to the recovery mode or even to the downloading mode .. it just keep restarting and showing the phone start up logo ... 

HELP HELP PLZ !!!!


----------



## jimmykar (Nov 17, 2012)

mina batikha said:


> I recently rooted my mobile ... and it worked very well ... but yesterday I installed Busy Box and swapper and used partitioning ... and I restarted the mobile when Suddenly it is not BOOTING ... to the rom or to the recovery mode or even to the downloading mode .. it just keep restarting and showing the phone start up logo ...
> 
> HELP HELP PLZ !!!!

Click to collapse



if u cant enter into download mode my friend,i dont know how to help u
u need an expert of the boys here...
or look in google how u can enter in download mode in samsung phones


----------



## sid17 (Nov 17, 2012)

Arasagumar said:


> Here also the same, hw to update in this situation. Please guide us, TQ.

Click to collapse



You can download the update on your PC and use ODIN3 to flash the update from your PC.
I installed the S7562XXALJ5 update without losing any data (contacts, apps etc).
You can google for the guide and update file (515MB).


----------



## Arasagumar (Nov 17, 2012)

sid17 said:


> You can download the update on your PC and use ODIN3 to flash the update from your PC.
> I installed the S7562XXALJ5 update without losing any data (contacts, apps etc).
> You can google for the guide and update file (515MB).

Click to collapse



TQ for ur reply. I will try.....


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 17, 2012)

How are you people moving the data files from data/data folder by directorybind?..in s duos only few apps are getting installed in sd card partition rest most are in d oder partition in root data/data and even if i type out d folders even den directorubind cant access dat partition

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mina batikha (Nov 17, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> if u cant enter into download mode my friend,i dont know how to help u
> u need an expert of the boys here...
> or look in google how u can enter in download mode in samsung phones

Click to collapse



it is not booting into any of these ... the rom or downloading mode or recovery mode


----------



## andre.silva.92 (Nov 17, 2012)

mf´s someone know how reset flash counter in galaxy s duos? :S


----------



## Fatadxb (Nov 17, 2012)

mina batikha said:


> it is not booting into any of these ... the rom or downloading mode or recovery mode

Click to collapse



remove battery


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 18, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> How are you people moving the data files from data/data folder by directorybind?..in s duos only few apps are getting installed in sd card partition rest most are in d oder partition in root data/data and even if i type out d folders even den directorubind cant access dat partition
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Anyone?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gasim1988 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello
Have any one manage to enabled usb otg on s7562 , i know it is not officially supported , i tried with a Y usb cable and external power source with no success .

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mina batikha (Nov 18, 2012)

Fatadxb said:


> remove battery

Click to collapse



I've done that but nothing !!!


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 18, 2012)

If u have rooted phone then download quick boot app or rom manager app which will take you directly to recovery mode.... Try it and let me know

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iceman.mv (Nov 18, 2012)

*Download mode (CWM)*



mina batikha said:


> I've done that but nothing !!!

Click to collapse




For download mode:
1. remove the battery, after a while returned back
2. press and hold: power + volume down + menu, at one time
3. !when phone vibrate, leave all buttons!
4. now you see "Warning!!
5. volume up for download mode (volume down restarted phone)

It´s working on my phone, every time, I have CWM and root on phone

*For CWM read #40 on page no. 4*

Sorry for my English


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 18, 2012)

*r u using link2sd?*

are u using link2sd?  well that works for me... !!
It automatically creates a link to sd with that!



djfreaky said:


> How are you people moving the data files from data/data folder by directorybind?..in s duos only few apps are getting installed in sd card partition rest most are in d oder partition in root data/data and even if i type out d folders even den directorubind cant access dat partition
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 18, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> are u using link2sd?  well that works for me... !!
> It automatically creates a link to sd with that!

Click to collapse



As in u r able to move app to ext sd or the data files?...dnt it require partition?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh k... If u haven't partition the card then follow this steps 

Go to recovery mode u will find an option to partition ur sd card...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 18, 2012)

*ROOTED!!!*

Thank you once again vikassaini01 :good:

Just rooted my S7562 with your guide and all is good. 

Not sure if it's the same for everybody but for me steps 4, 5 and 6 were a bit mixed up. Nothing major but I had to do it in the following order.

4. It will Show you a Warning. Connect your Phone to your PC and wait till it install the drivers.
5. Press Vol. UP button to Continue.
6. Now you will see [Odin3] screen on phone which is Download Mode.

You might want to copy this and edit the original guide, (if you want).

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 18, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> As in u r able to move app to ext sd or the data files?...dnt it require partition?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





hafizdidarali said:


> Oh k... If u haven't partition the card then follow this steps
> 
> Go to recovery mode u will find an option to partition ur sd card...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



partition of sd or ext sd?,so if i partition my ext sd as a primary partition then i would be able to move my apps to ext sd?..kindly elaborate...wow i didnt knew its working on our phone


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok buddy here it goes.... 

Yes it's ext sd

Step 1: go to recovery mode and go to advanced 


Step 2: go to partition sd card and choose as much u wanna partition. I chosed 4096 mb and then choose 0 mb for the next option. 

Step 3: install link2sd and then u will get an option of ext 2 ext 3 and fat..... Choose 2 and restart the phone.

Step 4: you can link apps to sd. And if it doesn't work then choose ext 3if required. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 18, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> Ok buddy here it goes....
> 
> Yes it's ext sd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks would try it on a new micro sd, my 8gb micro sd is filled only 500 mb left


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 18, 2012)

Remember everything will be lost when u do this.... Better take a backup

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mi-425 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear members, 
Please somebody guide me where can I got stock rom for s7562.
Thanks all.....

Sent from my Spice Mi-425 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 19, 2012)

Page 5

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abendroidx (Nov 19, 2012)

mina batikha said:


> it is not booting into any of these ... the rom or downloading mode or recovery mode

Click to collapse



you probably messed up the partition tables here is a quick guide that might help you this is from galaxy player but im sure it will work as well you need to ask somebody to get pit file from his/her working device using the guide and try to restore the file using the same guide


----------



## sharaban (Nov 19, 2012)

*Black screen after official update*

Hi,
Can anyone give me an advise? My S7562 GS Duos has downloaded a software update. Then asked me confirmation to install. I confirmed. Then it asked for reboot. I confirmed. Phone restarted, first vibrating then samsung start melody. And screen is black. Tried to reboot, removing buttery - nothing helps. Samsung official update has bricked my phone.
Any idea? I am in Central Africa so no service centres here unfortunately.
Will appreciate any advice.
Thanx.


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 19, 2012)

sharaban said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me an advise? My S7562 GS Duos has downloaded a software update. Then asked me confirmation to install. I confirmed. Then it asked for reboot. I confirmed. Phone restarted, first vibrating then samsung start melody. And screen is black. Tried to reboot, removing buttery - nothing helps. Samsung official update has bricked my phone.
> Any idea? I am in Central Africa so no service centres here unfortunately.
> Will appreciate any advice.
> Thanx.

Click to collapse



hmm u had cwm recovery? its not OTA frndly, u hv to get stock firmware from sammobile.com and install with odin using pc laptop


----------



## saifzahid (Nov 19, 2012)

No...both SIMs has 3g.
I ve tested.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## guasdualito (Nov 20, 2012)

*Same problem*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. From the launcher, touch the phone app and it appear can take 5 seconds!!

I clean duplicated contacts and merge all that I can
I tested stopping all apps

My guess: It could happen for my very slow and unreliable carrier. Any opinion will be appreciated


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 20, 2012)

It works. And cool. I have been using it from my past phonethe x10 mini
.
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sharaban (Nov 20, 2012)

*Official update bricked phone*



djfreaky said:


> hmm u had cwm recovery? its not OTA frndly, u hv to get stock firmware from sammobile.com and install with odin using pc laptop

Click to collapse



No I don't. And it's weight ~500Mb. Here in Africa with ~20kbps quite difficult to download.
I'll try anyway. Which version should I download? Latest or original?

Thnx fo advice.


----------



## rags_2489 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, Aashish i may not be experienced in custom rom development but i surely am interested in learning how to do so. I have sent a facebook request by the name Raghav Iyer. please do accept it.

So can u point me to any reading materials which would get me upto speed in rom development ?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ryougo (Nov 21, 2012)

*720p recording*

Hello everyone!

i'd like to know if there is a way,without rooting the phone or modding it, to make the s7562 recording in 720p, eventually by 3rd party application instead of samsung stock camera. other samsung phones with 5mp camera (for instance, galaxy Wonder) can record at 1280x720 without any problem.

thanks!


----------



## HenkvanR (Nov 21, 2012)

*rooten samsung duos*

Hello,
do i need to remove the simcards from the phone wen i root my phone?

thank you
Henk


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 21, 2012)

No

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 21, 2012)

*Link2SD Working!*

Hey folks,

Finally got Link2SD working properly on my rooted s7562.

There are many guides out there so I'll just tell you what I did specifically for our phone to get it working.

 I used MiniTool Partition Wizard (on my Windows 7 laptop) to create the second partition on my 32GB micro sdcard. The important part is that it needs to be FAT32, and not Ext3 as most guides will recommend you use. Ext3 was what I tried originally without success. I was getting "read only" errors when trying to link to second partition.

I haven't tried the Ext2 or Ext4. FAT32 worked so I'm happy.

The native "Move to SD card" option in Link2SD does not work, (presumably because it's not natively supported on our phone) but the "Create link" option works fine. Which is what we want.

I have moved (linked) a few apps over and tested they are working and all is good.

Hope this helps some of you.

Regards
Keliuss

P.S. Please feel free to thank me below.


----------



## HenkvanR (Nov 21, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thank's for the quick respons.  :good:


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 21, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> No
> 
> i have a 16 gb microsd.....how much space should i give to the second partition.....i did it before by using ext2....i wasnt confident that it was working....it used to link the apps without any error.....but the internal memory space was not freeing....it was same as before....can u please guide me

Click to collapse


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 21, 2012)

Plz press the thank button if you like it  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Buddy m sorry.... Buddy try fat32.. Well I did it around 5 time wit different methods so may be I got confused.... As mentioned in above post u can try fat file system 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 21, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> Buddy m sorry.... Buddy try fat32.. Well I did it around 5 time wit different methods so may be I got confused.... As mentioned in above post u can try fat file system

Click to collapse



Yeah, I reckon I got lucky as it worked on only my second attempt with FAT32.


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 21, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> Plz press the thank button if you like it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U been able to use move app 2 sd feature in link2sd or u too use link app data folder feature?


----------



## Karansatija (Nov 21, 2012)

*Please Help -Swapping external SD Card as Internal memory of Samsung Galaxy S DUOS GT*

Hi All,

I have Samsung Galaxy S DUOS GT-S7562, the internal memory is very less. I need to either Swap the two(Internal to SD) or move apps to SD Card.(I have 32 GB Class 10 Sandisk) 
Please advice how can this be done my phones memory is full

I have rooted my device please advice really need help. on this 

You can email me a link also how to do it at [email protected] 

Thanks
Karan


----------



## keliuss (Nov 21, 2012)

Karansatija said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Samsung Galaxy S DUOS GT-S7562, the internal memory is very less. I need to either Swap the two(Internal to SD) or move apps to SD Card.(I have 32 GB Class 10 Sandisk)
> Please advice how can this be done my phones memory is full
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Get Link2SD from the Google Play Store.
2. Read the instructions on the Play Store or there are plenty of guides out there, (Search).
3. Read my  previous post #444 about FAT32.
4. That's it!

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## HenkvanR (Nov 22, 2012)

*rooten duos 7562*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello everybody,
i com to step12 in recovery mode but i don't see "backup and restore" and wen i try to zip the file CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip it stops halfway and say's it can not install.
can sombody help me?
sorry for my englisch i am from holland
best regards Henk


----------



## franng (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks a lot.

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




HenkvanR said:


> Hello everybody,
> i com to step12 in recovery mode but i don't see "backup and restore" and wen i try to zip the file CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip it stops halfway and say's it can not install.
> can sombody help me?
> sorry for my englisch i am from holland
> best regards Henk

Click to collapse



that's mean the recovery still in stock one.
Is it you update the OTA before root?
If yes, you need to download the stock rom,
flash it and root again.
It should work.


----------



## HenkvanR (Nov 22, 2012)

franng said:


> thanks a lot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oooh i am not good in this, 
can you please explane how to do this, step by step.
thanks Henk


----------



## keliuss (Nov 22, 2012)

HenkvanR said:


> Hello everybody,
> i com to step12 in recovery mode but i don't see "backup and restore" and wen i try to zip the file CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip it stops halfway and say's it can not install.
> can sombody help me?
> sorry for my englisch i am from holland
> best regards Henk

Click to collapse



Hey Henk,

Before I rooted, I read the WHOLE thread and picked up a few tips from other users about Step 12. I had them copied and pasted to a word document so I wouldn't have to go searching again. The tips are highlighted:



> 12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
> Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
> Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release. (make sure it shows as "CWM Recovery or Clockworkmod recovery"
> If it shows as Recovery 3e, it means you are using the stock recovery.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Regards
Keliuss


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 22, 2012)

*DUOS Custom ROMS?*

Anyone making a custom rom for our phone?


----------



## Vurdebrud (Nov 22, 2012)

*Root problem*

Hey all.

I managed to work things up to CWR 5.5.0.4 after Odin and if I try to backup , it says "Can't mount backup path", if I try to mount manually, it can't find SD or internal memory. Can't install from zip or anything else. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## brandl (Nov 23, 2012)

fazaragoza said:


> Anyone making a custom rom for our phone?

Click to collapse



There's a information about it In page 42 i think...


----------



## ryougo (Nov 23, 2012)

ryougo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> i'd like to know if there is a way,without rooting the phone or modding it, to make the s7562 recording in 720p, eventually by 3rd party application instead of samsung stock camera. other samsung phones with 5mp camera (for instance, galaxy Wonder) can record at 1280x720 without any problem.
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



UP, anyone can answer me, please?:crying:


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 23, 2012)

fazaragoza said:


> Anyone making a custom rom for our phone?

Click to collapse



Trying. Still no luck.


If someone has links to good resources for buildiing kernel, and custom rom do share it with me. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Custom Rom*

View attachment 1509305Hi Guys 

I´ve just made my own custom rom (Based on .*AP: S7562XXALHB* and *CP: S7562XXHB5* firmware) J*ust removed unnecessary Samsungs apps/account and someone replaced with stock ICS* like:

- Browser (Original removed)
- Email (Original removed)
- GalleryGoogle (Samsungs stock gallery ist already integrated)
- SMS (work only with Sim 1, cause not developed for DualSim function) - *Original not removed*
- Touchwitz not removed (Touchwitz is better than Ics Launcher, so I decided to take that  )
- Ics Keyboard (SamsungKeyboard removed)
- Added Facelock 
- Added Root (Superuser)
- Added S Voice (it work :laugh: ) 
- Added Rebooter 
- Added Flashplayer

New Style:

- Changed Battery colors
- Changed notificationsbar icons color
- ...and more 

...and some tweaks in the build.prop

This rom is definitely faster than the original, anyway when I try to reset it work as well but comes the message that android.phone hat stopped to work. But  one time and I do not know what's wrong 

Maybe anyone can help me to resolve this issue...or to make a better rom than mine 


screenshots are coming...

rom build is on work 

...stay tuned

*************************************************************************************

*PLEASE!!! MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP BEFORE YOU INSTALL THIS UPDATE*

*Download here*: 500,56 MB

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2gogq5r9mq1u1os/Samsung Galaxy S Duos_Update_02b.zip

*************************************************************************************
Some issues:

- root is not working (maybe update script issue)
- no storage connection to PC (no idea)

Maybe a security protection from Samsung 

You can try it and send me a feedback and try to make it better :good:


----------



## keliuss (Nov 24, 2012)

Great to see someone making progress. Dual-sim functionality is the only reason I have this phone so hope you/someone gets that sorted.

Indeed, I will stay tuned!

Keliuss


----------



## jayeshjain88 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Our Own Forum for Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562*

Why don't we have our own forum for Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562. I see no one has requested for one. ..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406 there is not even a single vote ... It's not like S Duos isn't a popular phone, but there is negligible development. For now atleast vote for our own forum here>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406...


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 24, 2012)

jayeshjain88 said:


> Why don't we have our own forum for Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562. I see no one has requested for one. ..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406 there is not even a single vote ... It's not like S Duos isn't a popular phone, but there is negligible development. For now atleast vote for our own forum here>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406...

Click to collapse



think its an old vote when our phone wasnt even launched and the thread is closed, new request forum is different, s duos is one of the highest selling phone now atleast in india


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354 is the new request forum


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Help!*

I need the right system and data partition name:

_"ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0*XX*", "/system_

_"ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0*XX*", "/data")_

Can anyone provide that? I need it for the update script :laugh:

Thanks


----------



## a989 (Nov 24, 2012)

*samsung galaxy s duos usb otg support*

hello guys i really appreciate that many friends here have started building custom rom for s7562 but i want to request all of them please kindly try to make our phone s7562 support usb on the go like its big brother s2,s3


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 25, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> I need the right system and data partition name:
> 
> _"ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0*XX*", "/system_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here buddy. the following are all partiiton info that i could get from my device. Hope you develop rom fast.

mmcblk0p3 -- /mnt/extSdCard
mmcblk0p11 -- /persist
mmcblk0p16 -- /system
mmcblk0p17 -- /cache
mmcblk0p19 -- /efs
mmcblk0p25 -- /data
mmmcblk1p1 -- /mnt/extSdCard
mmcblk1p2 -- /data/sdex2

Note i have link to sd installed. and partitionedmy sd card.


----------



## SavvyG (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi to everyone.

How can I speed up this phone since Adobe's flasplayer is not supported I tried to watch html5 video's on it is watchable but still slower than it should be. Any idea's? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryougo (Nov 25, 2012)

SavvyG said:


> Hi to everyone.
> 
> How can I speed up this phone since Adobe's flasplayer is not supported I tried to watch html5 video's on it is watchable but still slower than it should be. Any idea's?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi, 
adobe flash IS supported, you have to install it manually. You won't find it on Google Play, just do some research and you'll find the apk.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

Hi every one,

as all we know, the beautiful, bloody ICS doesn't allow to move apps on the extsdcard, but installs all he stuff on the internal sdcard, i.e. phone rom, limited at 1,78gb on s7562.
I was just asking to me, and to all of you: as i don't wont to root the phone, what might happen if i rename (using ES browser) the internal sdcard as "extsdcard" and viceversa, the "Real" extsdcard as "sdcard"? Could the phone get tricked and install sd data on external sd card, or i would mess up the phone?


----------



## SavvyG (Nov 25, 2012)

> Hi,
> adobe flash IS supported, you have to install it manually. You won't find it on Google Play, just do some research and you'll find the apk.

Click to collapse




Yes I knew about that, but after I installed it my phone was even slower and the flash videos where running 1 or 2 frames per sec. I would like a solution for html5 to speed it up to an acceptable level.
THX for the fast reply. :thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brandl (Nov 25, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> View attachment 1509305Hi Guys
> 
> I´ve just made my own custom rom (Based on .*AP: S7562XXALHB* and *CP: S7562XXHB5* firmware) J*ust removed unnecessary Samsungs apps/account and someone replaced with stock ICS* like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you know what network frequencies This rom support?
I ask because i use 850 and 2100 (3G)

Thanks!


----------



## mr-bond (Nov 25, 2012)

Why don't we have our own forum Please post requests for Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## Priyam884 (Nov 26, 2012)

No..

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rags_2489 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

Is this working with DDLJ2 basband?? i was unable to flash the CWM.


----------



## Simple User (Nov 26, 2012)

*Galaxy S Duos Stock Rom rooting*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello 

i see that you have rooted your device with the stock rom  u saying which means as i understand that 

You didnt change the ROM.
Your device is rooted (i need only to install screenshot application)
The dual sim function still works as before exactly

if i am right please i wanna know how to do it plsssss ?

also if i did it am i gonna loose my data and aplications ? as if am upgrading ?

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




robert__ said:


> I just received my S7562 today. And indeed there is a very noticible lag the moment you activate power savings.
> 
> I'm also having some problems;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Hello 

i see that you have rooted your device with the stock rom  u saying which means as i understand that 

You didnt change the ROM.
Your device is rooted (i need only to install screenshot application)
The dual sim function still works as before exactly

if i am right please i wanna know how to do it plsssss ?

also if i did it am i gonna loose my data and aplications ? as if am upgrading ?

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




keliuss said:


> Great to see someone making progress. Dual-sim functionality is the only reason I have this phone so hope you/someone gets that sorted.
> 
> Indeed, I will stay tuned!
> 
> Keliuss

Click to collapse



Hello 

i see that you have rooted your device with the stock rom  u saying which means as i understand that 

You didnt change the ROM.
Your device is rooted (i need only to install screenshot application)
The dual sim function still works as before exactly

if i am right please i wanna know how to do it plsssss ?

also if i did it am i gonna loose my data and aplications ? as if am upgrading ?


----------



## keliuss (Nov 26, 2012)

Simple User said:


> Hello
> 
> i see that you have rooted your device with the stock rom  u saying which means as i understand that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Instructions on page 5 of this thread.
Yes it's the original ROM.
Dual SIM works fine.
No data or apps lost in rooting.

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## alurysharad (Nov 26, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> View attachment 1509305Hi Guys
> 
> I´ve just made my own custom rom (Based on .*AP: S7562XXALHB* and *CP: S7562XXHB5* firmware) J*ust removed unnecessary Samsungs apps/account and someone replaced with stock ICS* like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am unable to download. provide us a mediafire link please.


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 26, 2012)

*apps to sd*

Hi guys,
My new Galaxy S Duos should arrive by mail tomorrow, so I'm investigating these forums.
Currently I'm a pretty happy HTC Desire user. It has somewhat similar specs as the S Duos except the ROM size and obviously the dualsim (which is why I bought the S Duos of course ) I did root the Desire though, loaded it with a custom ROM and have my apps on SD.

Good to see the S Duos community is growing and getting active. Very nice to see Rooting is already possible ; sad to see app2sd and custom rom(s) are not yet alive.
I did find this post on the forums about using app2sd... can anyone verify this? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34443021&postcount=3

Cheers


----------



## keliuss (Nov 26, 2012)

nocoffee said:


> Hi guys,
> My new Galaxy S Duos should arrive by mail tomorrow, so I'm investigating these forums.
> Currently I'm a pretty happy HTC Desire user. It has somewhat similar specs as the S Duos except the ROM size and obviously the dualsim (which is why I bought the S Duos of course ) I did root the Desire though, loaded it with a custom ROM and have my apps on SD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link2SD working fine on our phone, search for my previous posts.

Keliuss


----------



## djfreaky (Nov 26, 2012)

keliuss said:


> Link2SD working fine on our phone, search for my previous posts.
> 
> Keliuss

Click to collapse


 link2sd works , just got my new sandisk ultra 32 gb delivered and followed the guide and been able to move apps to ext sd, create link option instead of move to sd
http://www.xperiablog.net/2011/12/12/link2sd-guide-never-worry-about-internal-memory-limits-again/


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you djfreaky & keliuss


----------



## keliuss (Nov 26, 2012)

*The First Custom Rom by Cuoco92*



alurysharad said:


> i am unable to download. provide us a mediafire link please.

Click to collapse



Seeing as *Cuoco92* is not able to post links yet in the forum he asked me to put it up
Here is the link to his ROM that he first mentioned in post #464
http://db.tt/nuxZbdiF 343mb

Please direct any questions towards Cuoco92 and not me.
It goes without saying that you alone are responsible for any damage done to your phone using this or any Custom ROM. I have not tried it yet myself and maybe won't until Dual-Sim is 100%.

Have fun and a BIG thanks Cuoco92 for getting the ball rolling.

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## shurshick (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi! I want to share the device my firmware for our S7562. Repacked version DEODEX + ROOT. Firmware is known to work on my phone without any problems. Included ODIN3, sew as a standard firmware.
h t t p ://narod.ru/disk/63994661001.b2f9e55c2d741fe52388b281e3d878af/S7562XXALJ4_deodex_root.7z.html


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 27, 2012)

shurshick said:


> Hi! I want to share the device my firmware for our S7562. Repacked version DEODEX + ROOT. Firmware is known to work on my phone without any problems. Included ODIN3, sew as a standard firmware.
> h t t p ://narod.ru/disk/63994661001.b2f9e55c2d741fe52388b281e3d878af/S7562XXALJ4_deodex_root.7z.html

Click to collapse



Please share the changes u have done to the custom rom

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

can anyone please provide me stock rom's dialertabactivity.apk file?

i am actually trying to mod galaxy y duos apk to make it act like your s duos apk.. as we dont have select sim option in dialer tab.. i would really appreciate the help.. i would like to read how its implemented in that apk file..

Thanks!

Procedure.. 
Use any file browser with root folder access.. like es file explorer or root explorer etc.. just go to /system/app/ and copy DialerTabActivity.apk file and paste to sdcard.. 


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## shurshick (Nov 27, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> Please share the changes u have done to the custom rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I pointed out what was done. DEODEX + ROOT. It's all been done.


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 27, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> link2sd works , just got my new sandisk ultra 32 gb delivered and followed the guide and been able to move apps to ext sd, create link option instead of move to sd
> http://www.xperiablog.net/2011/12/12/link2sd-guide-never-worry-about-internal-memory-limits-again/

Click to collapse



Hi! Are you using a modified ROM?

You have a different interface as I can see.


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 27, 2012)

shurshick said:


> I pointed out what was done. DEODEX + ROOT. It's all been done.

Click to collapse



Sorry buddy....but  i hv some quiries before flashing ur firmware....
1. Is ur firmware the official one or u customised it
2. If u customised it what are the changes u hv made to ur firmware
3. As u say u hv pointed out...i cant find the post in which u hv pointed out....also wht do u mean by deodex

Sorry ....m a newbie 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keliuss (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> can anyone please provide me stock rom's dialertabactivity.apk file?
> 
> i am actually trying to mod galaxy y duos apk to make it act like your s duos apk.. as we dont have select sim option in dialer tab.. i would really appreciate the help.. i would like to read how its implemented in that apk file..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just had a look and there is no apk of that name or similar. I also went through the list of apps in Titanium to double check....nothing.

However, there is only one apk that has the same icon as the phone/dialer on my home screen so here you are. Hope it helps, but can't garuantee it's what you need. apk and odex included

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

OK.. thanks.. we have phone.apk and the dialer one.. may be its integrated in your phone then.. anyway.. thanks.. this would be bit harder now to compare.. does anyone know whether ace duos has this feature too?

I will go ask in their forum.. thanks again..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 27, 2012)

Where do I find cwm 6

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




Cuoco92 said:


> View attachment 1509305Hi Guys
> 
> I´ve just made my own custom rom (Based on .*AP: S7562XXALHB* and *CP: S7562XXHB5* firmware) J*ust removed unnecessary Samsungs apps/account and someone replaced with stock ICS* like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you using if not touch wiz ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

*Kitchen*

To help along the S Duos customization process a bit, I've been trying to get the S Duos into dsixda's Android Kitchen.
Attached the edify_defs file. It appears our phone has an ro.product.device=kyleopen (at least, that was what I got from /system/build.prop in the stock rom).

I started Kitchen based on the S7562XXALJ4 stock ROM. (does anyone have detailed info on that ROM? e.g. region/country/etc?)

Output from Kitchen:


```
Working folder information

 Android OS version             : 4.0.4
 Device                         : kyleopen
 Model                          : GT-S7562
 ROM Name                       : IMM76I.S7562XXALJ4
 CSC version                    : S7562OLBALH5
 Rooted (Superuser app + su)    : NO
 Rooted (unsecured boot.img)    : NO
 BusyBox installed              : NO
 BusyBox run-parts support      : NO
 Apps2SD (Apps to EXT) enabled  : NO
 /data/app enabled              : NO
 Custom boot animation allowed  : NO
 Nano text editor installed     : NO
 Bash shell support             : NO
 /system/framework is deodexed  : NO
 /system/app is deodexed        : NO
 radio.img found                : NO
 ROM will wipe all data         : NO
```

If I'm going in the wrong direction inside the edify file or with the ROM I used, please let me know.
Also any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

nocoffee said:


> To help along the S Duos customization process a bit, I've been trying to get the S Duos into dsixda's Android Kitchen.
> Attached the edify_defs file. It appears our phone has an ro.product.device=kyleopen (at least, that was what I got from /system/build.prop in the stock rom).
> 
> I started Kitchen based on the S7562XXALJ4 stock ROM. (does anyone have detailed info on that ROM? e.g. region/country/etc?)
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use kitchen no problem... just change updater-script mount points after finishing build rom... or better to delete them and mount manually before flashing..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

p.s. By using the Kitchen menu, I am able to manipulate this to add root and busybox:


```
Working folder information

 Android OS version             : 4.0.4
 Device                         : kyleopen
 Model                          : GT-S7562
 ROM Name                       : IMM76I.S7562XXALJ4
 CSC version                    : S7562OLBALH5
 Rooted (Superuser app + su)    : YES
 Rooted (unsecured boot.img)    : YES
 BusyBox installed              : YES
 BusyBox run-parts support      : NO
 Apps2SD (Apps to EXT) enabled  : NO
 /data/app enabled              : NO
 Custom boot animation allowed  : NO
 Nano text editor installed     : NO
 Bash shell support             : NO
 /system/framework is deodexed  : NO
 /system/app is deodexed        : NO
 radio.img found                : NO
 ROM will wipe all data         : NO
```


---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




nitubhaskar said:


> You can use kitchen no problem... just change updater-script mount points after finishing build rom... or better to delete them and mount manually before flashing..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Qurious: what exactly needs to be in the final updater script?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

nocoffee said:


> Qurious: what exactly needs to be in the final updater script?

Click to collapse



Well basically , lines to delete system and data files recursively.. lines to copy files to system and data.. lines that set permissions to files you copied to system and data folders.. and to flash kernel if you have one in it...

See my guide in my signature for some info on dsixda kitchen steps... and other info too..

Also I have template kind of script attached to that 9th post in guide thread.. so take a look in that too.. it doesn't have mount point lines AFAIR.. so see it..


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

I cleaned up the edify file and built the ROM, attached is the updater-script that the Kitchen produced.
Question remains if this updater is OK/applicable for our device ... and if flashing the resulting zip file onto the S Duos will even work 

Thusfar my first steps into the world of Android roms... That was a fun exercise.
Any way to test such a zip file without risking a real device on the very first try? 

p.s. what exactly does one want to improve in the rom anyway? link2sd already solves most of the pain on the ext sd subject I reckon


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

nocoffee said:


> I cleaned up the edify file and built the ROM, attached is the updater-script that the Kitchen produced.
> Question remains if this updater is OK/applicable for our device ... and if flashing the resulting zip file onto the S Duos will even work
> 
> Thusfar my first steps into the world of Android roms... That was a fun exercise.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I want to suggest you a guy called "kurotsugi"

Search that name.. go to his threads... about edify-scripts and to customize rom.. you will see.. also there are many mods for improvement using scripts or try Modding systemui apk..

You can find many many useful threads for rom Modding in my guide at 11 th post.. its not all its there in xda.. but a good start for new enthusiastic people..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you nitubhaskar, loads of interesting reading material there!

One of the promising reads I came across was the "Dual boot for SGY" thread at:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1598803

If I understand this correctly, one can just root the phone, make manual changes (init.rc) to invoke the bootsdcard.sh that can boot a custom ROM from SD 
(Instead of flashing the device itself. Great idea for during development/testing of a ROM I'd say :good

Only thing I don't see immediately is how to match the script to the SDuos filesystem. 
(sorry, I would've asked in the mentioned thread above, but I'm not allowed to post there)

Here's the SDuos recovery.fstab :

```
/boot		emmc		/dev/block/mmcblk0p8
/persist	ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p11
/cache		ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p17
/data		ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p25	length=-16384
/recovery   	emmc        	/dev/block/mmcblk0p12
/misc		emmc		/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
/sdcard		vfat		/dev/block/mmcblk1p1	/dev/block/mmcblk1
/system		ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p16
/sys_boot	vfat		/dev/block/mmcblk0p3
/preload	ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p22
/modem		emmc		/dev/block/mmcblk0p3
/efs		ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p19
```

Cheers


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 27, 2012)

*Custom ROM Suggestion*



nocoffee said:


> I cleaned up the edify file and built the ROM, attached is the updater-script that the Kitchen produced.
> Question remains if this updater is OK/applicable for our device ... and if flashing the resulting zip file onto the S Duos will even work
> 
> Thusfar my first steps into the world of Android roms... That was a fun exercise.
> ...

Click to collapse



Im already ok with the current ROM. However, here are several items that i suggest be customized:

1. 8MP patch for current cam. Lenovo A60 had a patch to get higher resolution from 5MP to 8MP. However, front cam orientation was a problem.
2. Beats Audio maybe?
3. Customize signal bars background colours to be either black or transparent.
4. Port either Ericsson or HTC GUI.
5. OR If we can revert back to the 2.3.6 HTC GUI. I like the Gingerbread GUI (Theme) than the current one.


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

nocoffee said:


> If I understand this correctly, one can just root the phone, make manual changes (init.rc) to invoke the bootsdcard.sh that can boot a custom ROM from SD

Click to collapse



Further investigation shows that the SDuos doesn't mount anything in init.rc, but seems to use MSM8960_lpm.rc (file attached)
I will fiddle with this file and the bootsdcard principle tonight or when I find the time... (sadly I don't have the SDuos at hand right now)


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 27, 2012)

*colored status bar (wifi, signal and battery)*

Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght (the stock grey signal bars looks verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 27, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght  the stock grey signal bars is verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse




Great job  I´ve modded mine too. Look at thread 461 

Cuoco92


----------



## keliuss (Nov 27, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght (the stock grey signal bars looks verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



Much clearer. Is it a custom ROM or is it an easy file modification?

Keliuss


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 27, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght (the stock grey signal bars looks verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



Looking great......pls share

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 27, 2012)

Exactly!! It's not a custom ROM, all you have to do is to modify SystemUI.apk, but to do that you have to be rooted.





keliuss said:


> Much clearer. Is it a custom ROM or is it an easy file modification?
> 
> Keliuss

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Thank you verry much!! :good:




Cuoco92 said:


> Great job  I´ve modded mine too. Look at thread 461
> 
> Cuoco92

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

I can give you the modified System.UI.apk, but i think it depends the firmware you have on your s duos to make it work. 






mansoorarb said:


> Looking great......pls share
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is mine  

Install with CWM

*Screenshots on thread 461* 

Download


Cuoco92


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 27, 2012)

*Signal Bars Request*



bogdan_rize said:


> Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght (the stock grey signal bars looks verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



Yes! Please do... here are my request if possible:

1. Can you remove the gray background on both signal bars whenever either of them are active? for me, it's much better if the background is either transparent or black.
2. Can you please create some sort of patch update to update the changes in the signal bars?

TIA


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my firmware version, but tomorrow i will change it, because a sort of lagging is driving me so crazy that i have punched my phone many many times. Or my phone is crappy, just bad luck to have one of stupid units, or this lag in happening in every s7562 s duos, and that is a shame for samsung (i have owned s1, s2, s3....) And if you want i can give you the SystemUI.apk. Mine is not CWM flashable, all you have to do is overwrite the original one (of course do a backup first, never know  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## fazaragoza (Nov 27, 2012)

*Signal Bars Request*



bogdan_rize said:


> Who likes this wifi, signal and battery mods? It's easy to play with the colours, and it's easy for me to see the status of the signal strenght (the stock grey signal bars looks verry verry disappointing, but that's my opinion). You have a screenshot atached, just tell me what do you think about this mod. Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



Yes! Please do... here are my request if possible:

1. Can you remove the gray background on both signal bars whenever either of them are active? for me, it's much better if the background is either transparent or black.
2. Can you please create some sort of patch update to update the changes in the signal bars?

TIA


----------



## vasu4m (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot loved it 

but the signal bars stay the same color but the battery and the wifi signal changed did i do something wrong

nice job....


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 27, 2012)

The grey background is visible only for the main sim that are you using. The background can be easily removed to look exactly like the black of the satusbar so you can see only the colours of the signal bars (look at my screenshots somewere in this forum, i made the background of my blue signal bars like that to know what sim am i using as main sim. If you have an s duos you will see that your background singal bars is much more grey than mine. If you have a rooted s duos and if you give me the SystemUI.apk ( you can find and extract it from your phone with root explorer in system->app) i can mod with whatever colours you want !!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Notification*

What about the transparency on notification bar? That would be great :laugh:

Cuoco92


----------



## ryougo (Nov 27, 2012)

*unroot*

Hello guys,

i'm tempted for rooting the phone, basically for installing apps to sdcard. I was jusk guessing: in case of a new firmware provided by Samsung, through Kies, will the rott cause any problems? In this case,is it possible to unroot the phone, flash the new stock firmware and root again?
Thanks.


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 27, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> The grey background is visible only for the main sim that are you using. The background can be easily removed to look exactly like the black of the satusbar so you can see only the colours of the signal bars (look at my screenshots somewere in this forum, i made the background of my blue signal bars like that to know what sim am i using as main sim. If you have an s duos you will see that your background singal bars is much more grey than mine. If you have a rooted s duos and if you give me the SystemUI.apk ( you can find and extract it from your phone with root explorer in system->app) i can mod with whatever colours you want !!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



here is my systemUI.apk......please can u modify it exactly as yours as in your screenshot


----------



## nocoffee (Nov 27, 2012)

Rooting the newly arrived SDuos worked like a charm, installed SuperSU as expected.
Thank you vikassaini01 !


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 27, 2012)

That seems to be very nice...i will try something tomorrow and we'll see what will came out  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

If you root the phone you will not be able to update via Kies, but 1.you can unroot very easy and 2.like you said, you cand flash another firmware (the latest one that came out) and then root again. When you flash the new firmware with odin, you don't have to unroot the previous firmware that you have on your phone. Hope that helped and  answered your questions!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 28, 2012)

Here you go, just overwrite the original one,restart your phone and that's it !!




mansoorarb said:


> here is my systemUI.apk......please can u modify it exactly as yours as in your screenshot

Click to collapse


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job   thanks!  you can just replace this one with that I've posted if you want install it through cwm  

C92


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 28, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Here you go, just overwrite the original one,restart your phone and that's it !!

Click to collapse



Thanks bro....will try it out

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sameer_hyd (Nov 28, 2012)

*Not able to root*

Hey Folks, I am a Noob to the Android community, Recently I have tried rooting my Samsung S Duos DDLJ2 using this method but to no avail, I am not able to flash CWM.. The recovery mode always shows '3e' subsequently, Signature verification failure.. maybe the recovery.tar doesn't work for my phone. Please advice something as I am Unable to make any progress. Thanks!


ps: I have tried flashing 4-5 times.. Is this bad for my phone?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 28, 2012)

You're welcome. Tell me if it works 



mansoorarb said:


> Thanks bro....will try it out
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## mansoorarb (Nov 28, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> You're welcome. Tell me if it works

Click to collapse



Its working fine.....thanks again

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vasvas (Nov 28, 2012)

*New update*

I had an update from sumsung i installed and now i cannot root, are there any other ways for cw

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

I am sorry, it works very well..


----------



## ryougo (Nov 28, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> That seems to be very nice...i will try something tomorrow and we'll see what will came out
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou bogdan, i've some other questions:
1. how to unroot?
2. let's say i,ve rooted my phone. i can't update stock firmware with Kies. So, i've to download it otherwhere (let's say SamMobile) and install it on my phone by Odin. Will the new, updated, installed by me new stock firmware, be unrooted or have I to root it again?


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 28, 2012)

ryougo said:


> Thankyou bogdan, i've some other questions:
> 1. how to unroot?
> 2. let's say i,ve rooted my phone. i can't update stock firmware with Kies. So, i've to download it otherwhere (let's say SamMobile) and install it on my phone by Odin. Will the new, updated, installed by me new stock firmware, be unrooted or have I to root it again?

Click to collapse



Ur phone will loose root with every factory firmware u install

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 28, 2012)

*Should I update???*



vasvas said:


> I had an update from sumsung i installed and now i cannot root, are there any other ways for cw
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------
> 
> I am sorry, it works very well..

Click to collapse



Hey folks,

Does anyone know if this is safe to install, will I lose root?

I have a notification that a software update has been downloaded. It is only 16mb so probably just a minor tweak, but there is no option to ignore/abort/cancel, I can only postpone it, and it won't clear from the notifications tray. A reboot does not clear it either.

I have the same version as member bogdan_rize posted previously, see attached pic.

@bogdan_rize can you upload your systemui.apk please?

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 28, 2012)

U cant install that update if ur device is rooted 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 28, 2012)

hafizdidarali said:


> U cant install that update if ur device is rooted
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK, thanks hafizdidarali, but what happens, I try to run the update and it just fails or what? I want to get rid of the notification.

Keliuss


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 28, 2012)

keliuss said:


> OK, thanks hafizdidarali, but what happens, I try to run the update and it just fails or what? I want to get rid of the notification.
> 
> Keliuss

Click to collapse



Ur can try that.... There won't b any harm as i hv tried myself and it was fine. I then later I updated my phone from Sam mobile 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Nov 28, 2012)

*Triangle Away!!*



keliuss said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Does anyone know if this is safe to install, will I lose root?
> 
> I have a notification that a software update has been downloaded. It is only 16mb so probably just a minor tweak, but there is no option to ignore/abort/cancel, I can only postpone it, and it won't clear from the notifications tray. A reboot does not clear it either.

Click to collapse



Ok so I just tried to install the OTA update and it reboots to recovery (in my case to CWM 5) and aborts the installation. You can then reboot as normal.
One strange side effect of this is there is no yellow triangle now when rebooting. I tried a few times now. It never really bothered me anyway but just thought I'd share this info. 

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm glad that it's working  



mansoorarb said:


> Its working fine.....thanks again
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

1.I don't think for the moment for s duos is a way to unroot it. but number 2 answers your question, if you install a new firmware, it will never be rooted, you will have to root it. I can give you an example, even if my firmware was rooted, today an update poped up in the "software update" menu in my s duos. It was downloaded by wifi but it didn't worked installing it. So i conected the phone to computer and try to update via Kies, and it worked, but the update (to a newer firmware of course) unrooted my phone and basicaly put it to factory settings.



ryougo said:


> Thankyou bogdan, i've some other questions:
> 1. how to unroot?
> 2. let's say i,ve rooted my phone. i can't update stock firmware with Kies. So, i've to download it otherwhere (let's say SamMobile) and install it on my phone by Odin. Will the new, updated, installed by me new stock firmware, be unrooted or have I to root it again?

Click to collapse


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 28, 2012)

That software update is in fact an update to a newer firmware, just today poped on my device as well, i tried to install it by wifi but with no succes, and then conected my phone to Kies and it worked, it took a while (but i lost my root and the others mods that i have done). Anyway i manage to root it again easily, and modded the SystemUI as well. I suggest you to update yor firmware also, You have atached the screenshot of my new firmware and the SystemUI.apk for the same firmware with the same modds like the old one (i deleted the SystemUI of my previous firmware).




keliuss said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Does anyone know if this is safe to install, will I lose root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wyan122 (Nov 29, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> That software update is in fact an update to a newer firmware, just today poped on my device as well, i tried to install it by wifi but with no succes, and then conected my phone to Kies and it worked, it took a while (but i lost my root and the others mods that i have done). Anyway i manage to root it again easily, and modded the SystemUI as well. I suggest you to update yor firmware also, You have atached the screenshot of my new firmware and the SystemUI.apk for the same firmware with the same modds like the old one (i deleted the SystemUI of my previous firmware).

Click to collapse



Hi buddy,can your package your rom file (include the pit file, csc file, modem file, code file ,, not kies upgrade package ) for me, that's helpful.

or anyone can help me?

thay's helpful,thank u


----------



## bogdan_rize (Nov 29, 2012)

you can take the firmware from sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com, i dont have a fully customized rom, what i have made it's just a little tweak and mod of SystemUI.apk file.




wyan122 said:


> Hi buddy,can your package your rom file (include the pit file, csc file, modem file, code file ,, not kies upgrade package ) for me, that's helpful.
> 
> or anyone can help me?
> 
> thay's helpful,thank u

Click to collapse


----------



## ayaab4u (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone plz help me to move apps to external sd plz


----------



## joooe (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, I don't have a s7562. A co-worker does. 
She now came to find that the phone has been calling from one sim card to another and vice-versa by itself, without leaving any trace on the call history. Her money is just keeps running out.
It can be a call of about 2 minutes, or going to 27 minutes. Even SMS are sent. All of this without her knowing, and since she bought it! She discovered it now, because this time the call lasted for 27 minutes and she went to see the calls she made on the service provider's website. Once again there's no record of it in the calls history on the phone! 

This is just crazy!
Anyone to help?

Thanks!


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone experience problems with the wifi? 

It has an annoying behaviour connecting and disconnecting.


----------



## keliuss (Nov 29, 2012)

ayaab4u said:


> anyone plz help me to move apps to external sd plz

Click to collapse





keliuss said:


> 1. Get Link2SD from the Google Play Store.
> 2. Read the instructions on the Play Store or there are plenty of guides out there, (Search).
> 3. Read my  previous post #444 about FAT32.
> 4. That's it!
> ...

Click to collapse




Regards again
Keliuss


----------



## wyan122 (Nov 30, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> you can take the firmware from sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com, i dont have a fully customized rom, what i have made it's just a little tweak and mod of SystemUI.apk file.

Click to collapse



thank u 

anyone can supply the rom file (include the pit file, csc file, modem file, code file ,, not kies upgrade package ) for me, plz


----------



## drvignesh (Nov 30, 2012)

*???*



joooe said:


> Ok, I don't have a s7562. A co-worker does.
> She now came to find that the phone has been calling from one sim card to another and vice-versa by itself, without leaving any trace on the call history. Her money is just keeps running out.
> It can be a call of about 2 minutes, or going to 27 minutes. Even SMS are sent. All of this without her knowing, and since she bought it! She discovered it now, because this time the call lasted for 27 minutes and she went to see the calls she made on the service provider's website. Once again there's no record of it in the calls history on the phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sure sounds  kinda...weird... Are you sure about it?!?

I haven't faced any such issues till now. May be the 16 Mb OTA update released in October might help!


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## joooe (Nov 30, 2012)

drvignesh said:


> That sure sounds  kinda...weird... Are you sure about it?!?
> 
> I haven't faced any such issues till now. May be the 16 Mb OTA update released in October might help!

Click to collapse



Yes, this is completely crazy but true! Never heard nothing like this.
I'm almost certain that she did the October OTA update.
She's on her way to the store today.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bricked my phone i guess!!*

I USED ANDROID DPI APP FROM THE APP STORE

i increased my dpi to 280 from 240

i restarted my phone and it is stuck on the starting screen showing samsung galaxy s duos.

Plz help,,, 


i m going mad without phone since a day help! help help!!


----------



## Cuoco92 (Nov 30, 2012)

You have to restore the build.prop with an update through the cwm.  

Do you know how?


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 30, 2012)

*i did a mistake then*

i did a mistake then...

i flashed with stock rom to reset everything

now i m not able to go to cwm even by flash it wit cwm 5..

those key combination to go in recovery mode aint working..





Cuoco92 said:


> You have to restore the build.prop with an update through the cwm.
> 
> Do you know how?

Click to collapse


----------



## hafizdidarali (Nov 30, 2012)

*totally off*

phone is totally off... nothing is starting..

before it used to atleast start.. now nothing works.



hafizdidarali said:


> i did a mistake then...
> 
> i flashed with stock rom to reset everything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## drvignesh (Nov 30, 2012)

joooe said:


> Yes, this is completely crazy but true! Never heard nothing like this.
> I'm almost certain that she did the October OTA update.
> She's on her way to the store today.

Click to collapse



Hope it gets resolved...

Still am not able to get over the craziness! Not sure other people read or understood this!


----------



## joooe (Nov 30, 2012)

drvignesh said:


> Hope it gets resolved...
> 
> Still am not able to get over the craziness! Not sure other people read or understood this!

Click to collapse



For now, we went to the service provider websites of the two sim cards and there was something strange going on in the activated services.
Call forwarding was set to ON (if I recall, in case of occupied number), in both of them. One forwarding to another and vice versa. 
Let's see if that was the problem. Thanks!


----------



## dreamdrake (Nov 30, 2012)

Vurdebrud said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I managed to work things up to CWR 5.5.0.4 after Odin and if I try to backup , it says "Can't mount backup path", if I try to mount manually, it can't find SD or internal memory. Can't install from zip or anything else. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Have you tried formatting your memory card? Had the same problem, after formatting everything worked like a breeze..

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




sameer_hyd said:


> Hey Folks, I am a Noob to the Android community, Recently I have tried rooting my Samsung S Duos DDLJ2 using this method but to no avail, I am not able to flash CWM.. The recovery mode always shows '3e' subsequently, Signature verification failure.. maybe the recovery.tar doesn't work for my phone. Please advice something as I am Unable to make any progress. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ps: I have tried flashing 4-5 times.. Is this bad for my phone?

Click to collapse



when in recovery mode, one of the options you see is toggle verification mode..Set it to off, and try again..


----------



## robert__ (Nov 30, 2012)

joooe said:


> For now, we went to the service provider websites of the two sim cards and there was something strange going on in the activated services.
> Call forwarding was set to ON (if I recall, in case of occupied number), in both of them. One forwarding to another and vice versa.
> Let's see if that was the problem. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Correct, that is how the Dual-SIM always on function on the phone works. Have a look at this;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562#Dual_Sim_function


----------



## drvignesh (Dec 1, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Correct, that is how the Dual-SIM always on function on the phone works. Have a look at this;
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562#Dual_Sim_function

Click to collapse



However, in that case, shouldn't the call log reflect what has happened?


----------



## hafizdidarali (Dec 1, 2012)

*how to get into recovery mode without odin and change files?*

how to get into recovery mode without odin and change files?..

i tried changing dpi with dpi changer  and i got stuck in the starting screen showing samsung logo and the phone doesnt go into recovery mode nor does it start!! plz help!! anybody


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 1, 2012)

There are 2 ways to enter recovery mode: 1.Press volume up+volume down+home button+on/off button simultaneosly (4 of them in the same time) and 2.Using your computer (only it you have android sdk installed) entrr in platform-tiols folder, holding shift key pressed + right click of mouse you will have an option "open command prompt", press it then type in the cmd prompt "adb reboot recovery" and you're done.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## robert__ (Dec 1, 2012)

drvignesh said:


> However, in that case, shouldn't the call log reflect what has happened?

Click to collapse



No, because the forwarding is done at the provider level. All the phone does when you turn on Dual SIM enable, is send a *request* to the provider of the respective SIM to enable call-forwarding. It is up to the provider to honour or reject this request.

So you get a call comming in on SIM1, which will force SIM2 offline. Then someone tries to call you on SIM2, but the provider for SIM2 noticed that your SIM is offline, so it forwards it to the designated number which will be SIM1. Your provider will charge you for this forwarding.


----------



## gasim1988 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Usb on the go for s7562*

Hello can any body help in adding usb otg support to s7562 , i see some devices like sg i9000 , nexus one , xperia neo, and htc one x , have been succesfully tweaked to support usb otg using some custom roms like CM10 , but CM10 does not support dual sim , so what kernel changes should be made and what modules are missed , please i need yr help

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 2, 2012)

I just bought Galaxy S DUOS..I am loving the phone but i have a problem with WIFI. The mobile gets connected to wifi network and it also shows a working internet over the connected network. But When I try to browse net or use play store it works excellent for first 40-50 secs or 2 min or even sometimes 5 min. but then afterwards it won't work at all.Even if i queue a download during that first moments when the wifi is working..after that it wont download the file.. The download just hang in between or gets interrupted..

As i just bought the phone i am not thinking of rooting it at least this early..though will rooting slove my problem??

 And is there any system apk for wifi in android..? I am completely unaware of this thing.. please forgive me for my noobness.


But seriously i need to fix my wifi.. help is really appreciated..

PS-Even i tried Fix my wifi app from the play store.. but it also didnt fix anything.


----------



## mi-425 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Please upload apps folder*

Dear members,
         Please somebody upload apps folder from stock rom,s system folder i required it ......
Please....


----------



## pirracas77 (Dec 2, 2012)

sagardrokr said:


> I just bought Galaxy S DUOS..I am loving the phone but i have a problem with WIFI. The mobile gets connected to wifi network and it also shows a working internet over the connected network. But When I try to browse net or use play store it works excellent for first 40-50 secs or 2 min or even sometimes 5 min. but then afterwards it won't work at all.Even if i queue a download during that first moments when the wifi is working..after that it wont download the file.. The download just hang in between or gets interrupted..
> 
> As i just bought the phone i am not thinking of rooting it at least this early..though will rooting slove my problem??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem as you with some wifi routers. It is a extended problem among the users. I hope Samsung fix it soon. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mi-425 (Dec 2, 2012)

*reply*



pirracas77 said:


> I have the same problem as you with some wifi routers. It is a extended problem among the users. I hope Samsung fix it soon.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Install ram booster this problem occures due to insufficient ram...........


If i helped u please press thank button u both.:good:


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 2, 2012)

mi-425 said:


> Install ram booster this problem occures due to insufficient ram...........
> 
> 
> If i helped u please press thank button u both.:good:

Click to collapse



I tried ram booster as u said..but no success.. wifi still sucks..

Is it possible to flash my device with wifi system apk from any other device whose wifi is working fine..???


----------



## Cuoco92 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S Duos Mod V2*

Here an other mod 

What´s new:

- _pulldown icons when activated are blue (before green)_

- _Changed sim 1 signal icons (like sim 2) _

- _changed data in/out animation _

Here:

Download


I´ using this firmware AP: *S7562XXALHB* and CP: *S7562XXHB5* and I dont have any kind of problems until now  The only problem is that the phone is a little slow, but I have deleted some Samsung apps - leave the update check  - and it is smother! But if you do that, you have to replace the "SetupWizard.apk" and delete the "SecSetupWizard.apk". 

You can download the Setup here:

Setup Mod


So if you like it...just thanks :laugh:

Regards

Cuoco92


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## wong3541 (Dec 3, 2012)

I need some help.
I used ODIN and flashed CWM.
Now my touchscreen is uncalibrated and the bottom buttons (next to home button) are unusable.
Anybody know of a fix?

I am running GT-S7562i. It is a chinese version.


----------



## SavvyG (Dec 3, 2012)

*Stock rom random restart*

Hi everyone,

I bought my S7562 one month ago and I noticed that it restarts randomly at least ones per weak. Anny ideas or does enione else have the same problem?


----------



## mi-425 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dear members,
Please somebody upload apps folder from stock rom's system folder i required it ......
Please....￼


Sent from my Spice Mi-425 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pirracas77 (Dec 3, 2012)

SavvyG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought my S7562 one month ago and I noticed that it restarts randomly at least ones per weak. Anny ideas or does enione else have the same problem?

Click to collapse



I had the same behaviour some weeks ago. 

I solved it removing ebay app from the phone. 

Try to remove some apps or perform a factory reset. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HenkvanR (Dec 3, 2012)

*finely rooted*

Now, now  :highfive:

finely maniched to root my S7562 and make de ext sd card look like the sd card so i can install TomTom with a lot of reading and help from this forum it work now
tanks to you all

:good: :good: :good:


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 3, 2012)

HenkvanR said:


> Now, now  :highfive:
> 
> finely maniched to root my S7562 and make de ext sd card look like the sd card so i can install TomTom with a lot of reading and help from this forum it work now
> tanks to you all
> ...

Click to collapse



how did you do that??  i rooted mine but nothing really hapened. i can't move apps to ext sd. are there any custom roms yet???


----------



## HenkvanR (Dec 3, 2012)

dj_tselis said:


> how did you do that??  i rooted mine but nothing really hapened. i can't move apps to ext sd. are there any custom roms yet???

Click to collapse



look on page 22/23 for sd cards switch but first root you're Phone  

i did this with the manual on page 5 and the hints on this 

http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html

the first time i rooted mine it did not work propperly but i did it aggain and tham it works

maybe you ceck first of the root is good with theapp root checker in the play store


----------



## Shailendra Garg (Dec 3, 2012)

*Super Senstive touch Screen after firmware update*

Applied official firmware update one month back couldn't notice any performance boost (If someone knows what this update brings kindly enlighten us ) . I have noticed a strange behavior firstly in browser on zooming it always gone back. Plus on receiving or making any call my face some how switch on any toggle button which is quiet irritating (missing proximity sensor of s2). I have noticed this behavior only after this update. Thinking of reverting back but asking am I alone? or other users also experience these behavior.

Is there any app which can decrease sensitivity of touch screen ?


----------



## HTCDesireMan (Dec 4, 2012)

*Terrible Dialer UI*



Deadly. said:


> can anyone please provide me stock rom's dialertabactivity.apk file?
> 
> i am actually trying to mod galaxy y duos apk to make it act like your s duos apk.. as we dont have select sim option in dialer tab.. i would really appreciate the help.. i would like to read how its implemented in that apk file..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Did you finally manage to crack the UI design on the dialer? I wish someone can mod ROM to allow selecting SIM just before the call.

Alternatively, I wonder if anyone figured out another way to change the default sim (rather than pulling down the notifications bar)?

What options do we have for LED notification - which is surprisingly missing!!


Thanks


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 4, 2012)

Shailendra Garg said:


> Applied official firmware update one month back couldn't notice any performance boost (If someone knows what this update brings kindly enlighten us ) . I have noticed a strange behavior firstly in browser on zooming it always gone back. Plus on receiving or making any call my face some how switch on any toggle button which is quiet irritating (missing proximity sensor of s2). I have noticed this behavior only after this update. Thinking of reverting back but asking am I alone? or other users also experience these behavior.
> 
> Is there any app which can decrease sensitivity of touch screen ?

Click to collapse



Proximity sensor is working fine in my fone....no problems in my fone .....

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 4, 2012)

Shailendra Garg said:


> Applied official firmware update one month back couldn't notice any performance boost (If someone knows what this update brings kindly enlighten us ) . I have noticed a strange behavior firstly in browser on zooming it always gone back. Plus on receiving or making any call my face some how switch on any toggle button which is quiet irritating (missing proximity sensor of s2). I have noticed this behavior only after this update. Thinking of reverting back but asking am I alone? or other users also experience these behavior.
> 
> Is there any app which can decrease sensitivity of touch screen ?

Click to collapse



Go to Settings > Language and Input > Mouse/trackpad > Pointer speed. 

You can adjust it from there.


----------



## wjv144 (Dec 5, 2012)

wong3541 said:


> I need some help.
> I used ODIN and flashed CWM.
> Now my touchscreen is uncalibrated and the bottom buttons (next to home button) are unusable.
> Anybody know of a fix?
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same problem.

WHO CAN HELP ME WITH AN UNRECOVER FILE FOR 7562i? 

(I tried the 7562 unrecover from this thread, but that did not work, still the yellow triangle)


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,
Anyone knows if there is any custom rom yet ???


----------



## basloubert (Dec 5, 2012)

*Thanks to all contributors*

Hi guys,
Today, I have taken the opportunity to root my GT-S7562 DuoS. However, I was a little scared to do this, because it was my very first time to do so.
But the instructions of "vikassaini01" were very clear. So all the credits are for him. Thank you vikassaini01!:good::good::good:

It was not so easy to go into recovery, because it took a long time, keeping all the buttons pressed. After the 3rd attempt, it worked out! The main reason for rooting my phone, is to have all the offline maps of the NavFree navigation working on the phone, thats a lot of Gigs. I used "directory bind" to have the navigation working with all my pre downloaded maps, and it works great. I use a Samsung 32 Gb Class 10 micro SD card. There is a rumour that this SD card is faster than the internal memory.:laugh:
Anyway, thanks to everyone posting their messages in this thread. I learned a lot from it.

Best regards,

Bas


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 5, 2012)

*romanian allready patched firmware...for those with no linux*

here is the romanian (B5330XWALI2) firmware allready patched, all you have to do after you flash this firmware is use cmd ( you got to have android sdk installed on your computer) to apply superuser and busybox straighy into the phone. Good luck


----------



## a989 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy s7562 secret code*

in samsung galaxy s duos s7562 type in dialing the following code to calibrate/test 

*#0*#

please do reply


----------



## Cuoco92 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Directory Bind Samsung Galaxy S Duos*



basloubert said:


> Hi guys,
> Today, I have taken the opportunity to root my GT-S7562 DuoS. However, I was a little scared to do this, because it was my very first time to do so.
> But the instructions of "vikassaini01" were very clear. So all the credits are for him. Thank you vikassaini01!:good::good::good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Bas 

can you explain how to do you do that (Directory Bind only)? I´ve tried to make it work, but nothing happend 

Thanks in advantage

Cuoco92


----------



## Cuoco92 (Dec 5, 2012)

*This will work for Samsung Galaxy S Duos too *



bala_gamer said:


> We all know about this tool *"directory bind"*
> 
> This tool is much required for s3 as we dont have the option to move an app to sd card. Making this guide for people who are having trouble configuring/using "directory bind" on s3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tested it for Navigon Europe :good: It Work!!


Thanks to *bala_gamer*


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 5, 2012)

is there any developer who can make a custom rom for our device....

now even micromax a110 also got a custom rom....this fone is developing very fast...


----------



## basloubert (Dec 5, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> I tested it for Navigon Europe :good: It Work!!
> 
> 
> Thanks to *bala_gamer*

Click to collapse



Hi Cuoco92,
I see you have find out by yourself. I have nothing to add to it.
However, after my successful bind, when I open directory bind, I can't find the bind I made anymore. The opening page in ditectory bind is empty. But the bind still works. This is strange to me...


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## wong3541 (Dec 5, 2012)

wjv144 said:


> Exactly the same problem.
> 
> WHO CAN HELP ME WITH AN UNRECOVER FILE FOR 7562i?
> 
> (I tried the 7562 unrecover from this thread, but that did not work, still the yellow triangle)

Click to collapse




I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem. It seems like the CWM recovery that is posted in this thread will break our touchscreen for the S7562i. So logically.. there seems like there are only 2 fixes for this. 
1. If somebody develops a working CWM recovery for the S7562i, our devices will be fixed.
2. If somebody can upload STOCK recovery for the S7562i, our devices can go back to normal.

It seems like option 2 will be the easiest thing for someone with knowledge on how to simply extract the stock recovery so that we can flash it.


----------



## dogmatism (Dec 5, 2012)

wong3541 said:


> I need some help.
> I used ODIN and flashed CWM.
> Now my touchscreen is uncalibrated and the bottom buttons (next to home button) are unusable.
> Anybody know of a fix?
> ...

Click to collapse






wjv144 said:


> Exactly the same problem.
> 
> WHO CAN HELP ME WITH AN UNRECOVER FILE FOR 7562i?
> 
> (I tried the 7562 unrecover from this thread, but that did not work, still the yellow triangle)

Click to collapse



Just got a device with the same problem... the 7562"i"  is getting this problem, as the flash for s -duos doesn't work for this. Someone should go to KOXDA perhaps... 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

O.K. found a site with the firmware I think, as per google translate. But you should register before you download. I am about to test,

http://www.sjwxzy.com/read-htm-tid-354860.html

Hope it helps both of you.


----------



## dogmatism (Dec 6, 2012)

Update:
I downloaded 7562"i" firmware from here:
http://dl.vmall.com/c053kfxea9

and flashed the files via ODIN






I am sorry to report that touch screen and touchkey are still not resolved and as before.


----------



## robert__ (Dec 6, 2012)

basloubert said:


> Hi guys,
> Today, I have taken the opportunity to root my GT-S7562 DuoS. However, I was a little scared to do this, because it was my very first time to do so.
> But the instructions of "vikassaini01" were very clear. So all the credits are for him. Thank you vikassaini01!:good::good::good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I have a Sandisk Ultra Class10/UHS-1 32GB card and I did a few benchmarks, and the results where all over the place.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32531839#post32531839


----------



## wong3541 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for trying and for the links. 
Does anyone know if the stock recovery is separate from the firmware?


----------



## muhammad ali shaikh (Dec 6, 2012)

*call recrding can work*



mansoorarb said:


> Proximity sensor is working fine in my fone....no problems in my fone .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



please tell me after success of root in s duas can i install call recorder function on it ?


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 6, 2012)

muhammad ali shaikh said:


> please tell me after success of root in s duas can i install call recorder function on it ?

Click to collapse



I havnt installed call recorder....but u can install it:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 6, 2012)

muhammad ali shaikh said:


> please tell me after success of root in s duas can i install call recorder function on it ?

Click to collapse



I installed auto call recorder pro and it works great! whether it's pro or not, it works fine even if your device isnt rooted.


----------



## danih (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there any way to manage the buttons on the drop-down notification bar (I want to add a Hotspot button and delete Sync)... Was unable to find it in options.


----------



## scrambler_ (Dec 6, 2012)

*haptic feedback off*

Hi Guys,

My S Duos have no haptic feddback (vibration when I click on screen and on keyboard). I have installed the swiftke 3 keyboard app and it works, but only in keyboard.

Has a configuration for enable it?


thanks


----------



## muhammad ali shaikh (Dec 7, 2012)

*call recorder for s duas*



fazaragoza said:


> I installed auto call recorder pro and it works great! whether it's pro or not, it works fine even if your device isnt rooted.

Click to collapse



where can i get this pro version and can i get it free 
and also i have note 2 , small games i can install but big games just like asphalat and others are cheking license i root it and xposer is installed game installing but and opening but checking license is there video demo or full guide for it , i get game from this forum androidmoborg


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 7, 2012)

How much ram are you all using???? mine is getting rather slow because i use 450 mb ~ 500 mb.


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 7, 2012)

dj_tselis said:


> How much ram are you all using???? mine is getting rather slow because i use 450 mb ~ 500 mb.

Click to collapse




mine also using 450~500 mb.....but my fone is not getting slow:fingers-crossed:


----------



## hafizdidarali (Dec 7, 2012)

*nandroid restore aint working*

WELL WELL

i have a nandroid backup of my phone.. its 1.9gb which is more than my internal memory.

how do i restore it.??  i have an sd card of 16 class 10.

i tried going to recovery mode and tried to recovery but it didnt work.  any suggestions?


----------



## robert__ (Dec 7, 2012)

dj_tselis said:


> How much ram are you all using???? mine is getting rather slow because i use 450 mb ~ 500 mb.

Click to collapse



Right now 429MB with 216MB free.

But be sure not to enable full power saving. If you want to enable power saving, only enable screen power saving and not CPU power saving as that causes performance issues.


----------



## bradmini (Dec 7, 2012)

pirracas77 said:


> I have the same problem as you with some wifi routers. It is a extended problem among the users. I hope Samsung fix it soon.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same issue here.  Appears to be a specific issue with later model netgear routers and samsung devices.  I've got a wndr3800 which is unusable with the s duos.  But my old Belkin and dlink routers are fine.  Checkout the netgear forums, full of people complaining of dropouts.  Firmware upgrade helped initially, but then stopped working again.

Interested if you've also got a netgear.  Possibly a chipset issue if it's affecting multiple brands, not necessarily Samsung issue as I've had other issues with the wireless on this router. Or could be a wider android issue.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 7, 2012)

muhammad ali shaikh said:


> where can i get this pro version and can i get it free
> and also i have note 2 , small games i can install but big games just like asphalat and others are cheking license i root it and xposer is installed game installing but and opening but checking license is there video demo or full guide for it , i get game from this forum androidmoborg

Click to collapse



i bought the pro but you can download the free version from google play.


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 7, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Right now 429MB with 216MB free.
> 
> But be sure not to enable full power saving. If you want to enable power saving, only enable screen power saving and not CPU power saving as that causes performance issues.

Click to collapse




i have nothing like that enabled. i hope someone makes a custom rom soon to free up memory and make some performance tweeks...
this phone is very good but it will be a lot better with a custom rom...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 8, 2012)

cmon guys.....we ll recieve jelly bean update in jan13......its best phone at 15 k.......i like it......i recieved software update n my phone s smooth......dont worry...jb update ll make our phone super fone........

Sent from my GT-S7652 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

like windows visual style?????but love android

get launcher 7 or launcher 8 from play store.....fully cool customisable stuff.....
i hope u like it.....

Like iOS visual style....get ilauncher or fake iphone 5

press thanks if u find this helpful

Sent from my GT-S7652 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




dj_tselis said:


> i have nothing like that enabled. i hope someone makes a custom rom soon to free up memory and make some performance tweeks...
> this phone is very good but it will be a lot better with a custom rom...

Click to collapse



frnd open status bar....you ll see power saving mode between scrn rotation n notification .....just turn it off...

press thanks if it helps


----------



## scrambler_ (Dec 8, 2012)

Can Somebody help me?



scrambler_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My S Duos have no haptic feddback (vibration when I click on screen and on keyboard). I have installed the swiftke 3 keyboard app and it works, but only in keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## umairhashmi (Dec 8, 2012)

i recently bought galaxy s duos..it showing problem..( when it is in idle mode..mean no use it automatically switch off ( is it battery problem ?? i dnt think so because when i switched on again battery level same...is it RAM/ROm problem or virus ??


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 8, 2012)

umairhashmi said:


> i recently bought galaxy s duos..it showing problem..( when it is in idle mode..mean no use it automatically switch off ( is it battery problem ?? i dnt think so because when i switched on again battery level same...is it RAM/ROm problem or virus ??

Click to collapse



My  frnd....i thnk its  virus problem
But how can android affected by virus???ask ur retailer repair it .....do u ve warranty ????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey...........any1 know how to calibrate screen n gyro in this device.........???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

If u have psp games..........
*Just download "ppsspp" from google play  
*put ur games in sd card 
*Njoy

Press thanks if i helped u

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## brandl (Dec 9, 2012)

And what about a coocked rom... Any progress?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

brandl said:


> And what about a coocked rom... Any progress?

Click to collapse



Cooked rom?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## gr8techie (Dec 10, 2012)

*CWM Recovery not showing up!*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When i flashed the attached recovery.tar, the custom flash meter is increased and binary and system are showing custom but when I restart the phone in recovery, i see only the normal android recovery and no CWM.

Please help me!!!!!


----------



## scrambler_ (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, do you have Haptic feedback on screen of their phones? 




scrambler_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My S Duos have no haptic feddback (vibration when I click on screen and on keyboard). I have installed the swiftke 3 keyboard app and it works, but only in keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## brandl (Dec 10, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Cooked rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes, a non retail rom for our device... there´s a work in progress for some members i just want to know if the develpment is getting somewhere...


----------



## 92MB (Dec 10, 2012)

*New Firmware -no joy*

Hi guys

Trying to update my GT S7562 Duos but always fail. It is rooted though.  It says to update it through Kies, but the firmware page is blank, no button for upgrading firmware. Is it because of it being rooted ? Do I have to unroot it ? What is this new firmware is about anyway.  Is it worth unrooting the phone for this firmware. Your thoughts please. Thanks


----------



## abendroidx (Dec 11, 2012)

mzbeg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Trying to update my GT S7562 Duos but always fail. It is rooted though.  It says to update it through Kies, but the firmware page is blank, no button for upgrading firmware. Is it because of it being rooted ? Do I have to unroot it ? What is this new firmware is about anyway.  Is it worth unrooting the phone for this firmware. Your thoughts please. Thanks

Click to collapse



im not sure what is included in the update i havent seen any changelog. im in the same situation as you but i think its nothing major as the update is only 15mb i tried updating with kies its detects the update but for some reason the fw download is slow on my laptop and i havent tried again since. if you really after the update, in supersu - settings - full unroot then flash the stock recovery then do the update its not required but i would recommend a wipe data/factory reset and clear cache (+ dalvik if you decide to install CWM again) that is just to make sure everything is clean make sure you backup


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 11, 2012)

Install z4 root
Using dat u can easily root n unroot ur device
Try updating by unrooting ur phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## keliuss (Dec 11, 2012)

*Don't bother*



mzbeg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Trying to update my GT S7562 Duos but always fail. It is rooted though.  It says to update it through Kies, but the firmware page is blank, no button for upgrading firmware. Is it because of it being rooted ? Do I have to unroot it ? What is this new firmware is about anyway.  Is it worth unrooting the phone for this firmware. Your thoughts please. Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm rooted and I was able to apply the update via Kies. The first time I did have a problem connecting within Kies, I think I had to try connecting a few times. 

But anyway, I would not bother with this update unless your phone has a major problem and you're trying to resolve it. The OTA update was only 16mb as stated, so it's probably only a small tweak to some of the system apps. The update through Kies took a very long time and I suspect it installed the entire new firmware. 

I have not noticed anything new or different or better performance.

I found it a major inconvenience to have to re-root, and then reinstall some apps that had root privilages.

If there are more small updates in the future I will probably skip a few of them and only update if a major change has been made.

Regards

Keliuss


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 11, 2012)

I updated my phone directly widout kies.......no need of kies was obserbed by me........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

Should i root my s duos.........i bought it recently .........please tell

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 11, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Install z4 root
> Using dat u can easily root n unroot ur device
> Try updating by unrooting ur phone

Click to collapse



Hello akshay007dhore,

Does z4 root work on the S7562? 
Did you have root before you used z4root or did you root first time with z4root?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

alligator_asl said:


> Hello akshay007dhore,
> 
> Does z4 root work on the S7562?
> Did you have root before you used z4root or did you root first time with z4root?
> ...

Click to collapse



I used super one click, den rooting from recovery,etc.......
I found z4 root much convinient.......
U can easily root/unroot ur device.......i ve rooted many devices with z4 root .......some were of my friends
Z4 is universal rooting method works on almost all devices

heres the link http://dl.xda-developers.com/attach...d1e686e/50c765d9/4/4/6/1/4/5/z4root.1.3.0.apk

Click thanks if it helps

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## kristopulo (Dec 12, 2012)

*s7562 call recording*

Does samsung s7562 support phonecall recording?? I mean recording not only from mic but also from speaker. On HTC it required modification of kernel.
How situation looks like on s7562?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

kristopulo said:


> Does samsung s7562 support phonecall recording?? I mean recording not only from mic but also from speaker. On HTC it required modification of kernel.
> How situation looks like on s7562?

Click to collapse



Try using an app called call recorder.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rezarsss (Dec 12, 2012)

*3 or 4 firmware files for Galaxy S Duos*

do anyone have the link of 3 or 4 firmware files for this mobile? i have some problem rebooting my phone.


----------



## Anthony_01 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Interface font/window size*

Hi All,
I hope that someone can adivse me on this one. I have S Duos with ICS (4.0.4 - not rooted) however all my windows like settings menu, notification bar etc. look like from android v2. Everything is "big" and looks different then on my xperia ray which has very similar screen resolution. I changed all fonts to "tiny" but it didn't make a big difference. Is there anything that can be done to have fonts/windows size/interface look like ICS on that Samsung phone or it is not possible?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## maddy19900 (Dec 12, 2012)

FreNzzz how To move apps to sd on s duos(Rooted)

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## keliuss (Dec 12, 2012)

maddy19900 said:


> FreNzzz how To move apps to sd on s duos(Rooted)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have posted on this a few times, you'll have to search my posts.

Keliuss


----------



## maddy19900 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bro...der R many pages....i m findin difficult to searCh ...plz help

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## engzayed85 (Dec 12, 2012)

*same pro*



guitoxda said:


> I'm facing some problems with my duo when using 3G connection. that is when I set the 1st SIM card to 3G (or auto) for a while it works then for no reason I'm unable to make any calls from this SIM and also if people try to call me the phone seems off. The signal indicator always shows good signal.
> 
> Already tried to exchange SIM cards between slots and nothing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




yes I also have this problem with network signal when i use 3G did you solve it ....????


----------



## kristopulo (Dec 12, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Try using an app called call recorder.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I know this app however on samsung duos b5512 it doesnot work properly (it records only from microphone so it is mostly your voice and other person you can record at loudspeaker only) 
so that is why I ask if there is any correctly working app or kernel modification for 2way call recording.


----------



## paularwen (Dec 12, 2012)

maddy19900 said:


> FreNzzz how To move apps to sd on s duos(Rooted)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This will help you

....noypigeeks.com/android/tutorial-a-guide-to-link2sd/ 
(sorry, but i cannot post full link. I think it's understandable)


----------



## keliuss (Dec 12, 2012)

maddy19900 said:


> Bro...der R many pages....i m findin difficult to searCh ...plz help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34447067&postcount=444

Keliuss


----------



## evildream (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,
I also own a Samsung S Duos and I've already rooted it.
I want to increase overall speed, i'm looking to get Swapper2 working with our phone, is it possible?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 13, 2012)

evildream said:


> Hello,
> I also own a Samsung S Duos and I've already rooted it.
> I want to increase overall speed, i'm looking to get Swapper2 working with our phone, is it possible?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1659231

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 13, 2012)

kristopulo said:


> Does samsung s7562 support phonecall recording?? I mean recording not only from mic but also from speaker. On HTC it required modification of kernel.
> How situation looks like on s7562?

Click to collapse



Im using autocall recording without any problems.


----------



## HTCDesireMan (Dec 13, 2012)

*Return S Duos*

Guys,
I have finally decided to return S Duos - just dont like the Dialer app, no LED notification though I am aware JB is coming soon.
I am getting a Desire V and I am hoping that a rooted Desire V (Sense bloatware removed) will be as good as S Duos (bloatware removed)

My question is: I rooted my S Duos as per the instructions on page 4 but now I have loaded the stock recovery back on. Will my supplier know that I rooted the phone in the past when he gets back my phone? A very basic question I know, but is there any way I can hide traces (or as much of it) of the root?

Thanks


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone know how to take simultaenous bideo recording and capture images in this phone.......??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 13, 2012)

As i already posted i have a WIFI problem on my device.. I want to take it to the service center. n i have already rooted it.. To take it to the service center i will have to unroot it..anybody will help me unrooting my S DUOS..?? Please need it urgently..


----------



## a989 (Dec 13, 2012)

buddy u can directly take it to customer care and ask them to install the latest firmware on it as you could not be able to get it done through kies they will install the new firmware dont worry


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 14, 2012)

a989 said:


> buddy u can directly take it to customer care and ask them to install the latest firmware on it as you could not be able to get it done through kies they will install the new firmware dont worry

Click to collapse



Yes i agree.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

Facing music lag problems??
Dont worry,download poweramp or similar app........its extremely smooth

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## rezarsss (Dec 14, 2012)

*3 or 4 firmware files for Galaxy S Duos*

do anyone have the link of 3 or 4 firmware files for this mobile? i have some problem rebooting my phone.


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 14, 2012)

> buddy u can directly take it to customer care and ask them to install the latest firmware on it as you could not be able to get it done through kies they will install the new firmware dont worry

Click to collapse



But it is rooted one..dont they get to know about the root status of my device..??


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 14, 2012)

sagardrokr said:


> But it is rooted one..dont they get to know about the root status of my device..??

Click to collapse



Nothing happens coz of dat.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## a989 (Dec 14, 2012)

the day before buying the s duos i asked customer care that in case i root my device does warranty voids then he said no problem it is till covered under warranty, he asked me u can go to our customer care they will install the firmware again,also i asked him does samsung checks whether it is rooted or not , he replied that customer care job is to repair  or in case software updat/problem he installs the firmware through their computer which is directly connected with thier main servers/office which counts firmware upgrades in various  hadnset has been done in order to make report that which handset suffers majority problems,

buddy in India they install the firmware again/ warranty is not void by rooting, but i dont have any idea about outside india. 

even for this u can call customer care and ask them to confirm u also.


----------



## hoshos2006 (Dec 14, 2012)

*need a help*

i root this phone using odin and i got a problem i dont know why it happened

the odin don`t recognize my phone any more  because i couldnt boot in to download mode  by combo bottons  and its really strange

and i notice that  my pc tell me when i connect the phone to the usb cable      it say  "SAMSUNG Android USB Composite cdc faild" to install its driver. 


any help for that please


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 15, 2012)

keliuss said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Finally got Link2SD working properly on my rooted s7562.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it require rooted phone??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys......please tell how to move apps to sd in unrooted phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 15, 2012)

a989 said:


> the day before buying the s duos i asked customer care that in case i root my device does warranty voids then he said no problem it is till covered under warranty, he asked me u can go to our customer care they will install the firmware again,also i asked him does samsung checks whether it is rooted or not , he replied that customer care job is to repair  or in case software updat/problem he installs the firmware through their computer which is directly connected with thier main servers/office which counts firmware upgrades in various  hadnset has been done in order to make report that which handset suffers majority problems,
> 
> buddy in India they install the firmware again/ warranty is not void by rooting, but i dont have any idea about outside india.
> 
> even for this u can call customer care and ask them to confirm u also.

Click to collapse



thanks for the info. I'll take it to the cc soon..


----------



## keliuss (Dec 15, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Does it require rooted phone??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, Link2sd requires root.

Keliuss


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 15, 2012)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I am facing same problems...
If any idea please share it 

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




terrizone said:


> I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
> Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.
> 
> By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the internal memory 4GB as they mentioned , or 1.78.GB cause i am facing same problem all app2sd not working with me if u have any app 2 sd working with this device please share it... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 16, 2012)

Aashish-kkhckr said:


> *Lil Introduction about me
> 
> I am the Developer of Only Custom Rom available for ACE Duos... - A-DROID ROM....!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hii Aashish,
 I am always hearing about co rom but i don't know what's it and for what we can use.... 
At the same time i'm facing problem with *2sd it dosn't work with this device... can u help in this issue and is this related to co rom function????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------

I have small issue... dialer app always show no. 1 like u have new missed call but actually i dosn't have any missed, even i open it and i tried to clear the call log but still the problem exist,,, 

Any one have idea how to fix it???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 16, 2012)

bonjourno said:


> Hii Aashish,
> I am always hearing about co rom but i don't know what's it and for what we can use....
> At the same time i'm facing problem with *2sd it dosn't work with this device... can u help in this issue and is this related to co rom function????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phine app also unnecessarily shows 1......same problem

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




akshay007dhore said:


> My phone app also unnecessarily shows 1......same problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## a989 (Dec 16, 2012)

buddy please make a custom rom for s duos and it will be nice of you to make it support USB OTG..


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 16, 2012)

Het why my pc doesnt recognise my phone.......it says that it found camera......how can i explore files in my phone n sdcard????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Cuoco92 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Remove Triangle on boot*

So I think I found a way to remove the yellow triangle on boot  Until now, trinagle is gone, but the damn counter still remain 
Just rename or delete  the file on _etc/*install-recovery.sh*_ *   to   install-recovery.sh.bak*  :laugh: It check if stock or custom recovery.

That resolve the issue when try to Flash CWM that go overwritten with the stock recovery

Hope it work for you too

Just leave a feedback!


Regards 

Cuoco92


Update:

Triangle is already showing


----------



## chilicrab (Dec 16, 2012)

*Camera bug in S Duos?*

Hi, don't know if anybody noticed this or have the same problem. I have use three other camera apps Camera FV-5,Camera zoom FX and Vignette in my Galaxy S Duos. 
The problem with all of them is the maximum resolution I can set is for 3.1 mp (2048 x 1536). Where as using the stock camera it can be set to the max 5 mp (2560 x 1920). 
Cannot figure out what is the cause of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2012)

*camera resolution*



chilicrab said:


> Hi, don't know if anybody noticed this or have the same problem. I have use three other camera apps Camera FV-5,Camera zoom FX and Vignette in my Galaxy S Duos.
> The problem with all of them is the maximum resolution I can set is for 3.1 mp (2048 x 1536). Where as using the stock camera it can be set to the max 5 mp (2560 x 1920).
> Cannot figure out what is the cause of it.

Click to collapse



 facing the same problem...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 17, 2012)

Might be apps problem......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

Try camera 360.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## chilicrab (Dec 17, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Might be apps problem......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah....app compatibility problem with the S duos I have the same apps on Galaxy S, Motorola Defy, Galaxy ACE, SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro and i can set all to 5MP except the S duos


----------



## JGS_ (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,


Could anyone answer me the following (so that I don't have to read trough the whole thread, I read some and it's still not very clear):

- Is this phone a viable option for having 2 numbers always available at the same time without owning 2 phones? (To call out and also to receive calls with *both* SIM cards)
- Are there any disadvantages, stuff that doesn't work well/easy enough regarding the dual sim funtionality?
- Is the CPU and RAM sufficient to have a fast device ? (I don't mean watching movies, but just having an overall fast feeling when working with it and opening stuff like contacts, emails , web browsing)

Many thanks for answering the above questions as complete as possible. I already own an S3 I9305 myself and I'm sure it's more or less incomparable, but my gf would need a dual sim phone for work.

All she needs is a good phone that reacts fast enough and can use the dual SIM cards in an easy manner.


----------



## BlushMaq (Dec 17, 2012)

JGS_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Could anyone answer me the following (so that I don't have to read trough the whole thread, I read some and it's still not very clear):
> ...

Click to collapse




-YES..the phone has samsung smart dual sim functionality which can let you receive calls from other sim even if you are connected a call on one sim..(condition:must be able to activate call waiting and call forwarding on both networks)
-THERE ARE different issues with diff users. I am facing WIFI problems..its frustrating..though it works good when it is in mood..  sometimes not always.
-CPU and RAM is sufficient for general use. There are some lags but can be neglected..overall performance is good.. not that bad..


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 17, 2012)

sagardrokr said:


> I am facing WIFI problems..its frustrating..though it works good when it is in mood..  sometimes not always.

Click to collapse



Hello,
the other things I can confirm, but not the WIFI problem. I had connections to different routers under different conditions, but I never saw WIFI-Problems with the S7562. And I had enought WIFI issues with my HTC Legend, which I used before.


----------



## 92MB (Dec 17, 2012)

*How do you go about after firmware update and reRooting ?*

Hi all,

I am new to Android and about to update firmware and then reRoot and prior to this update it G7562 was rooted.  I have backed up all my Apps with Titanium Pro. Now how do I go about restoring my backup. Download a copy of Titanium and update it through that. Would it automatically change Titanium to Pro or what ? I am little bit confuse.  Need your help.  Thanks.


----------



## robert__ (Dec 17, 2012)

sagardrokr said:


> -YES..the phone has samsung smart dual sim functionality which can let you receive calls from other sim even if you are connected a call on one sim..*(condition:must be able to activate call waiting and call forwarding on both networks)*
> -THERE ARE different issues with diff users. I am facing WIFI problems..its frustrating..though it works good when it is in mood..  sometimes not always.
> -CPU and RAM is sufficient for general use. There are some lags but can be neglected..overall performance is good.. not that bad..

Click to collapse



Exactly, and this is the PROBLEM. I cannot enable call-forwarding on either SIM, since my SIM's are from different countries and neither network will allow me to forward calls to another country. In addition, the providers will charge you for call forwarding.
So what I get instead, is that I have one call active, and if someone calls me on the other number, they cannot get through.

As to WiFi problems, what I get is it disconnects when I'm not using the phone but then when I pick up the phone and start using it again, it re-connects to the WiFi. So it does not keep connected.

As to general usage, the phone is OK if you do not run any heavy apps, and do not enable CPU power saving. It could certainly benefit from a beefier CPU and is sluggish at times. Regarding memory, my main complaint is not really the very basic 4GB (of which only a fraction is actually available for apps), but more the fact that the sdcard is mounted in a weird location which is unavailable to most apps without hacking things.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 18, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Exactly, and this is the PROBLEM. I cannot enable call-forwarding on either SIM, since my SIM's are from different countries and neither network will allow me to forward calls to another country. In addition, the providers will charge you for call forwarding.
> So what I get instead, is that I have one call active, and if someone calls me on the other number, they cannot get through.
> 
> As to WiFi problems, what I get is it disconnects when I'm not using the phone but then when I pick up the phone and start using it again, it re-connects to the WiFi. So it does not keep connected.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes......n one needs kies to access data via usb in pc or other gadgets........
Ace plus of SAMSUNG doesnt need kies to do so........
Its wierd

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## chilicrab (Dec 18, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Might be apps problem......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still does not show 5mp...


----------



## robert__ (Dec 18, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Yes......n one needs kies to access data via usb in pc or other gadgets........
> Ace plus of SAMSUNG doesnt need kies to do so........
> Its wierd
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why you would need Kies. I don't have it, and never had problems just accessing the data on the phone.

I don't have Kies for two very good reasons, first I understood from others that it is Junk, second it does not exist for Linux which is what I use on my PC.

I just connect the phone to my PC and transfer the data over MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) from the Linux file manager. Nothing special needed.


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 18, 2012)

*EOL for S7562*

Im getting rid of my phone for the following reasons and getting back to my low end lenov A60:

1. My work calendar is not always synching. Sometimes it syncs and when the sync completes, other appointments/meetings disappears.
2. There is no radio development. No updates on what have been the most recent changes to the radio. Unlike other phones, there are radio updates that fix some problem currently present on other devices. None so far for this unit. I tried the latest upload S7562XXALJ6	S7562OXXALJ6 and the signal kinda worked better than before. But still has problems.
3. There is a problem with continuous sync exchange that drains the battery  (using 80% based on the service that uses the battery) and eventually heating up the battery.
4. Compared both phones (S DUOS and Lenovo A60), sms arrive on time in my work area where signal is minimum and data is not present in the said area using my lenovoA60. in S DUOS, signal bar is at full but I CANT BE CONTACTED (cannot be reached) and SMS are several hours delayed. Aside from the fact that the SMS time stamp being used is the PHONE's and not the network's!

I am using 2 sims and i cant use them properly with the DUOS. As compare to the low end LenovoA60, it outperforms S DUOS!

Also, there is no ROM development around so i have finally decided to let this unit go and might look for other options such as the HTC Dual Active sim phone released in etotalk.


----------



## JGS_ (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all responses. I think it's probably a good solution then for her at first sight.

BTW fazaragoza:



> 1. My work calendar is not always synching. Sometimes it syncs and when the sync completes, other appointments/meetings disappears.

Click to collapse



I heard this before, a newer version of the calendar app is not having this problem AFAIK. I never had it with my S3 so far at least. Also I heard others with the same firmware versions not having this problem at all. Very strange.



> 2. There is no radio development. No updates on what have been the most recent changes to the radio. Unlike other phones, there are radio updates that fix some problem currently present on other devices. None so far for this unit. I tried the latest upload S7562XXALJ6	S7562OXXALJ6 and the signal kinda worked better than before. But still has problems.

Click to collapse



Well Jelly Bean is also promised by Samsung for this device! Let's hope it comes and that it fixes a lot of the current issues. Furthermore JB should be faster in general to work with. Of course that is not solving your problem now and I understand your frustration :s



> 3. There is a problem with continuous sync exchange that drains the battery (using 80% based on the service that uses the battery) and eventually heating up the battery.

Click to collapse



Even with the galaxy s3, it drains the battery like hell. If you want to use exchange push, you better install easy battery saver or juice defender from the play store. That way every 15min only you will have a connection. I can guarantee you it makes a huge difference! Push is not a good idea on any phone AFAIK and certainly not on Android phones.


----------



## fazaragoza (Dec 18, 2012)

JGS_ said:


> Thanks for all responses. I think it's probably a good solution then for her at first sight.
> 
> BTW fazaragoza:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply. a couple of things:

1. where can i download the newer version of s planner? thing is, sometimes when i do a hard reset, it functions correctly in the early part of syncing. but when it completes the sync, most of not all of my appointments/meetings are gone. it only retains whatever meeting i made myself and not those saved from other people.

2. i didnt have this issue with lenovoA60 where i was also using push. the problem is, the DUOS exchange service doesnt stop connecting. push is not supposed to be that way and the battery should not heat up. it wasnt happening in the previous ROM. I loaded a newer version to get rid of the auto restart problem but in exchange for that, the battery heating problem caused by the exchange service is the problem. its not supposed to be that way. I am comparing this to my lenovo A60 which is not acting that way.


----------



## JGS_ (Dec 18, 2012)

1. No idea, it should be included in the firmware. However maybe you could try to put a version from another Samsung phone on it. I guess that might work out, but don't ask me where to find it.

2. Strange, maybe some setting was slightly different before? Also the lenovo Android version is way older. To start I would advise to just use the free version of easy battery saver. That alone was day and night difference. Later I bought the juicedefender, but without buying it, it's not so good!

EDIT:

Bonus tip: maybe try to remove all (exchange) accounts. Make sure all data is purged as well (I use titanium backup for that), but probably just removing all accounts is sufficient. Then add all exchange accounts again, it might solve your problems. Also try to use the default settings to start with (don't try to get all your appointments for example, but only last 2 weeks etc)


----------



## Saiyajin (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there,

is there any ROM or Kernel development ongoing for this device? An overclock would be nice to push the disappointing performance a little bit.


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 18, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I just connect the phone to my PC and transfer the data over MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) from the Linux file manager. Nothing special needed.

Click to collapse



Hello robert__ ,
in Windonws I have a connection without Kies, I have only installed the Samsung-driver, but in Linux I did'nt get an connection.
Which Linux-version do you use?


----------



## robert__ (Dec 18, 2012)

alligator_asl said:


> Hello robert__ ,
> in Windonws I have a connection without Kies, I have only installed the Samsung-driver, but in Linux I did'nt get an connection.
> Which Linux-version do you use?

Click to collapse



Fedora 17, I am able to just browse the device with Nautilus. Did not have to do anything special.

The issue here is USB MTP.

Older devices, typically those shipped with Gingerbread (or older), used a separate partition which could be accessed using the USB Mass storage protocol. When you connected the phone you would get a message if you wanted to make the device available to the PC, which caused the phone to unmount it and make it available to the PC.
Newer devices instead use the USB MTP protocol. This has the advantage that the phone does not first need to unmount the volume to make it available to the PC. Unfortunately USB MTP support is less common, and sometimes buggy. And on windows it typically requires special drivers.


----------



## tousavelo (Dec 18, 2012)

*S7562 - Wifi problem - Netgear WNDR3800 router or Toshiba R850-14T laptop*



bradmini said:


> Same issue here.  Appears to be a specific issue with later model netgear routers and samsung devices.  I've got a wndr3800 which is unusable with the s duos.  But my old Belkin and dlink routers are fine.  Checkout the netgear forums, full of people complaining of dropouts.  Firmware upgrade helped initially, but then stopped working again.
> 
> Interested if you've also got a netgear.  Possibly a chipset issue if it's affecting multiple brands, not necessarily Samsung issue as I've had other issues with the wireless on this router. Or could be a wider android issue.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello,

Appears that some have wifi problems (sagardrokr; pirracas77; bradmini). Me too... For instance, download in Google Play hangs and never really starts. For instance, it downloads one page fine in the stock Browser and then hangs for the next one (say at 10% of the loading bar). But sometimes it works pretty much OK.

The problem appears with my Netgear WNDR3800 but also when I let my Toshiba laptop act as wifi "router" (R850-14T). Both with WPA2 security. Note that it seems better with no wifi security although I didn't test it extensively. So, maybe the problem is related to WPA2 and Android; and not with Netgear... Well, I'm looking forward for a 4.1 update that may fix this. Crossing fingers.

S7562 with stock firmware bought in Luxemburg S7562XXALJ4. Note that when running Kies, it announces that this is the latest firmware.

Best regards


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 19, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Fedora 17, I am able to just browse the device with Nautilus. Did not have to do anything special.
> 
> The issue here is USB MTP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes......is MTP in all new devices of ICS or later????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## keliuss (Dec 19, 2012)

*How to disable Home button wake*

Hey folks, 

I found the home button was getting pressed in my pocket a lot and waking the screen, so found this thread and this thread with instructions for disabling it on the SGSIII.

For our phone I was able to modify the file located here:
 /system/usr/keylayout/7x27a_kp.kl
I just edited the file in wordpad on my pc and transfered it back over and rebooted.

I changed the following line:
"key 102   HOME              WAKE"
to read as:
"key 102   HOME              "

N.B.There are 14 spaces between the word HOME and WAKE in the file, (The forum autodeletes the spaces when I post). Not sure if the spaces are important but I just deleted the four letters of WAKE leaving the spaces before it.

The Home button still functions as normal when the phone is unlocked, but only the Power button wakes the phone now :good:

Thought I'd share.

Regards
Keliuss


----------



## a989 (Dec 19, 2012)

somebody please try and make samsung galaxy s duos 7562 to support USB OTG.


----------



## tousavelo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Wifi problems - Service Mode *#0011# > Wifi > Shut off Wifi Power Save Mode*

Hello,

I have tryed the following hack tonight and it improved my Wifi a lot. It seems to work just fine on my device now. What a relief. Use at your own risk though.

Service Mode *#0011# > Wifi > Shut off Wifi Power Save Mode

Best regards
tousavelo


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey anyone knows screen combination to take screenshots on this phone......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Cuoco92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sure   Power+Home button for 1,5 seconds contemporary pressed. 

Regards 

 Cuoco92 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 20, 2012)

Cuoco92 said:


> Sure   Power+Home button for 1,5 seconds contemporary pressed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to record screen in this device??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## robert__ (Dec 20, 2012)

*Disable camera shutter sound*

Ok,

I figured out how to disable the camera shutter sound when making pictures.

First you need to root your phone, and you need to mount the /system directory RW.


```
adb shell
su
mount -o rw,remount /system
```
Then edit /system/csc/others.xml


```
vi /system/csc/others.xml
```

Here you will find a section called <FeatureSet>, add the following to this section;

```
<CscFeature_Camera_ShutterSoundMenu>true</CscFeature_Camera_ShutterSoundMenu>
```

Now just reboot the phone, and you should find that the camera application has gained a new setting called "Shutter sound" which you can set to Off (scroll down in the settings, it is just after the GPS tag setting).


----------



## 92MB (Dec 20, 2012)

*GPS not working !!!!*

Hi Guys

I just updated the firmware, rerooted it and restored my apps through Tatanium.  After this my GPS is not working.
I do not know the names of the files so I could reload them through Tatanium.  I did take backup of system before updating
and also during rerooting. I did not check GPS after update though. 

Any help please, much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## robert__ (Dec 20, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Yes......is MTP in all new devices of ICS or later????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, all devices that originally *shipped* with Honeycomb (3.x) or later that I have seen, used MTP.
But devices that shipped with an older Android version, like my Nexus S and used the USB Mass Storage protocol, still do so after the upgrade.

But that does not mean there cannot be exceptions.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## stefano1996 (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont like it

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 21, 2012)

stefano1996 said:


> I dont like it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya i also hate MTP my pc recognises my device as a camera

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## mar-an (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello,
Anyone knows is there any custom ROM project is begin?
Anyone knows progress of that project?
Give some information please.


----------



## xbox1900 (Dec 21, 2012)

tousavelo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tryed the following hack tonight and it improved my Wifi a lot. It seems to work just fine on my device now. What a relief. Use at your own risk though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u know other codes for s7562? pls share


----------



## a989 (Dec 22, 2012)

*#0*# General Test Mode
*#0011# wifi 
*#*#4636#*#* for battery and other general setttings like GSM/CDMA
*#1234# display phones current firmware
*#2222# = H/W Version
*#9900# = Takes you to System Dump, where Disabling Fast Dormancy gives a boost to your network speed on some networks (both wifi and Gprs), same code to re-enable it.
*#232338# (WLAN MAC Address
*#9090# (Diagnostic ConfiguratioN)


----------



## dreamdrake (Dec 22, 2012)

All "*#0011# > Wifi > Shut off Wifi Power Save Mode" does is prevent the screen from turning off when wi-fi is on => huge battery drain





a989 said:


> *#0*# General Test Mode
> *#0011# wifi
> *#*#4636#*#* for battery and other general setttings like GSM/CDMA
> *#1234# display phones current firmware
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sunsqare (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone have this phone without Play Store? As my case, I can't get access to Google account at all, nor to say Play Store or gmail. Can install playstore or gmail, but won't open up.
Please someone help me. The phone is useless without playstore and gmail.


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 22, 2012)

Did anyone installed supercharger on S duos???

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## robert__ (Dec 22, 2012)

sunsqare said:


> Does anyone have this phone without Play Store? As my case, I can't get access to Google account at all, nor to say Play Store or gmail. Can install playstore or gmail, but won't open up.
> Please someone help me. The phone is useless without playstore and gmail.

Click to collapse



There are some other people that have the Chinese version, which apparently does not come with the play store. Search through this thread and you should find similar post to yours.
You could try a European ROM, but that may also brick you phone. At least two hardware versions of the phone appear to exist, the S7562 and the S7562i. And from reports, you cannot flash a S7562 ROM onto a S7562i.


----------



## sunsqare (Dec 23, 2012)

Flashed the European version but failed. Though Google account is working after that.
______
I have read through all the thread, there people posting but found no reply on that.
If anyone knows any solution other than installing custom ROM, I do appreciate. If not custom ROM would be the last choice.



robert__ said:


> There are some other people that have the Chinese version, which apparently does not come with the play store. Search through this thread and you should find similar post to yours.
> You could try a European ROM, but that may also brick you phone. At least two hardware versions of the phone appear to exist, the S7562 and the S7562i. And from reports, you cannot flash a S7562 ROM onto a S7562i.

Click to collapse


----------



## dr.sanjaykumar16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dear vikas i followed all the steps for rooting my s7562 and i get cwm also but whn i press install zip from sd card it says cant mount sdcard similarly fir ext sd card also
I tried the mount storage option frm cwm but again it says cant mount sdcard/ext card 
I fresh install the rom too from sammobile but no success pls help dear pls guide....????

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dinizalbieri (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the same problem as you guys for the 7562i. Touch screen is erract and buttons dont work.

I have donwloaded and flashed some firmwares versions I found on internet, but none of them fixed the problem. 

I'm starting to wonder how to fix this. Maybe there is the need to the original firmware? Samsung autorized could help?


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 23, 2012)

Aftet using my s duos not even a month (2 or 3 weeks max.) i sold that piece of junk and a crap of a phone (by the way i bought it brand new). The junk was laggy in every thing i do with it, when somebody called me the screen turned black and after good second i saw who is calling me, the screen is absolutely sh*itty, when talking on the vome.
.excuse me phone, the reception was poor, i was hearing all kind of noise, but only what the interlocutor on the other part of the line i couldn't )) the games are soooo laggy, and i played only ski safari and drives me crazy. Those are the problems that i can think off for the moment,couse are many many more, it's been app 2 weeks that i sold my phone and i don't regret a day, an hour a second.  Not to mention that the phone was rooted and if you can see on my previous post i managed to make even some cool mods for battery, wifi and signal on status bar. All for nothing beacuse, despite the good looking case and aspect, that crappy single core processor can not handle ics 4.0.4 with succes. I've had most of these day phones, even s3, but it's waaaay to big for me. I think i'll go for an s3 mini, just for the design, that was the firat major reason to buy the s duos. I hope the 1 gig dual core cpu do his job. I sorry for all the s duos owners, but for it's money, this phone is a joke of a phone, samsung should be ashame of theirselves!! What a pitty pitty and a waste of money !!!

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## mbgheban (Dec 23, 2012)

robert__ said:


> Ok,
> 
> I figured out how to disable the camera shutter sound when making pictures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks. It worked for me.
I have used ESExplorer (root) and edited the file, adding the specified code. After reboot I have the option to turn off the camera sound.
Before this I deleted the camera sound files from Media folder but I still had the focus sound from inside Camera.apk.
Now - absolutely no sound for pictures.
Regards.


----------



## djfreaky (Dec 23, 2012)

Dont buy sandisk 32 gb/16gb/8 gb ultra it doesnt go well with our galaxy series it seems, just search "SD Card Unexpectedly Removed" in google and you will know, better go for samsung 32gb


----------



## robert__ (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been using the Sandisk 32GB Ultra microSDHC Class10/UHS-1 since I got the phone in mid September, and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## juddnetcafe (Dec 24, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Aftet using my s duos not even a month (2 or 3 weeks max.) i sold that piece of junk and a crap of a phone (by the way i bought it brand new). The junk was laggy in every thing i do with it, when somebody called me the screen turned black and after good second i saw who is calling me, the screen is absolutely sh*itty, when talking on the vome.
> .excuse me phone, the reception was poor, i was hearing all kind of noise, but only what the interlocutor on the other part of the line i couldn't )) the games are soooo laggy, and i played only ski safari and drives me crazy. Those are the problems that i can think off for the moment,couse are many many more, it's been app 2 weeks that i sold my phone and i don't regret a day, an hour a second.  Not to mention that the phone was rooted and if you can see on my previous post i managed to make even some cool mods for battery, wifi and signal on status bar. All for nothing beacuse, despite the good looking case and aspect, that crappy single core processor can not handle ics 4.0.4 with succes. I've had most of these day phones, even s3, but it's waaaay to big for me. I think i'll go for an s3 mini, just for the design, that was the firat major reason to buy the s duos. I hope the 1 gig dual core cpu do his job. I sorry for all the s duos owners, but for it's money, this phone is a joke of a phone, samsung should be ashame of theirselves!! What a pitty pitty and a waste of money !!!
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I share same exact view with you. Big issue is its LAG.

But i won't sell it yet since its the best dual phone that I can get in touch with. 
So what I do is bought a dual core non-samsung unit and do the nasty stuffs like playing, rooting, customizing etc.

I just leave my s duos for email, chat, sms, call, evernote and other business related stuffs.... no game, overclock, just plain and simple usage.

il soon junk this one when i get hold of note 2 dual sim


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 24, 2012)

I m not facing any problem.........
Try overclocking cpu n gpu........  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 24, 2012)

I am planning to sell this fone buy a htc desire sv.....any views???

Sent from my GT-S7562

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




akshay007dhore said:


> I m not facing any problem.........
> Try overclocking cpu n gpu........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It sometime lags very badly.....if we overclock the cpu and gpu i think the  battery will drain a lot faster

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 24, 2012)

I've allready sold it...i paid a lot of money buying this fu*ing phone brand new...and not to use it to the maximum, or just playing an freaking normal game without any laggs and hickups?? I mean no games and other apps? Then what's the reason of having this phone?just to keep 2 carriers in it?) I preffer, with no doubts, to have 2 good phones in my pocket than this joke of a phone (lets say that the processor can't handle the ics OS, reason for being so laggy, i can live with that, but the touch screen is absolutely shiiiiiiiiiitty,bellow average for it's costs, it was crime for my nervs writing a damn massage, and don't tell me all of you, users of this s duos haven't facing the same problem!!!) I'm glad i managed to get rid of it quickly, not to lose good money in reselling it, cause are many other wanting this phone. Maybe i am too mean and thinking this is a flagship, but as an ordinary example: even a galaxy mini 2, wich is a looooooot more cheaper than this, it worths his money, s duos don't !!! 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 24, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> Dont buy sandisk 32 gb/16gb/8 gb ultra it doesnt go well with our galaxy series it seems, just search "SD Card Unexpectedly Removed" in google and you will know, better go for samsung 32gb

Click to collapse



I'm using 8gb Kingston and don't have any problem..  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

No one still solve the problem of the sd card,,,, how to mount extsdcard as sdcard or move app2sd..... 

Please any one contact samsung help meee...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 24, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> I am planning to sell this fone buy a htc desire sv.....any views???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that will affect battery life.........try activating power saving mode by overclocking cpu to 1.4 GHz

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## robert__ (Dec 24, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> I am planning to sell this fone buy a htc desire sv.....any views???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I have decided to wait for now, despite all the issues this phone has. Perhaps I will go for either a dual-sim version of the Galaxy Note 2 or the Galaxy Grand.

Problem is that I don't like these massively large phones. And when I where to carry a massive phone like the 5" Grand, I would expect a better screen then I have now, while instead it has the same resolution as the S7562, so the pixel density is horrible.

There is also rumours of a dual-sim version of the Galaxy S3 for the Chinese market. But these Chinese market phones are useless for Europe, not only because they typically don't have the play store and are in Chinese, but also because the networks and radio bands are wrong.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 25, 2012)

Any way to use soft keys as notification LEDs????(soft keys = back and menu button)

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been playing nfs most wanted and pes 2012, and dont face much problem, only big problem i faced is this sandisk 32 gb ultra going nuts day bfr yday, suddenly the phone wont detect it and other things were detecting it, and the phone was detecting the transcend 8 gb old sd of mine, so didnt knew what the problem was so searched google for SD Card Unexpectedly Removed then found that its a very common problem for sandisk 32 gb yultra and galaxy series phones. Had to format the micro sd and again make new partition, so lost my game data, had to start most wanted back from scratch. How do one take back up of the smaller fat 32 partition?..i mean since phone was not detecting the micro sd so could not take nandroid back up then

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




bonjourno said:


> I'm using 8gb Kingston and don't have any problem..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take back up of your micro sd card then create a smaller 1gb 2 gb fat 32 primary partition on your micro sd card then download link2sd and move the apps to that partition by create link option, use create link instead of move to sd, fo hd games to move game data to ext sd use directory bind


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 26, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> I have been playing nfs most wanted and pes 2012, and dont face much problem, only big problem i faced is this sandisk 32 gb ultra going nuts day bfr yday, suddenly the phone wont detect it and other things were detecting it, and the phone was detecting the transcend 8 gb old sd of mine, so didnt knew what the problem was so searched google for SD Card Unexpectedly Removed then found that its a very common problem for sandisk 32 gb yultra and galaxy series phones. Had to format the micro sd and again make new partition, so lost my game data, had to start most wanted back from scratch. How do one take back up of the smaller fat 32 partition?..i mean since phone was not detecting the micro sd so could not take nandroid back up then
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How r u playing nfs mw in s duos ......the game data is 1.9 gb....and our sd card is 1.78 gb......did u copied it to ext sd card....what u did pls share....

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 26, 2012)

Our phone is totally different.........sdcard is used to expand memory..........wen phone memo is full.......ext sdcard is used to expand it.......i.e phoned "total memory" is increased
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 26, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Our phone is totally different.........sdcard is used to expand memory..........wen phone memo is full.......ext sdcard is used to expand it.......i.e phoned "total memory" is increased
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This means if i copy a folder of 2 gb  in sd card......1.78 gb will get copied in sd card and the remaining will get copied in ext sd card?????

Your post says something like this

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## xbox1900 (Dec 26, 2012)

Installed lux app trying to enhance screen brightness on this piece of sh*tt. Hopeless. Uninstalled lux, can't connect to Wifi !!! thought is worth to share.


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 26, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> I have been playing nfs most wanted and pes 2012, and dont face much problem, only big problem i faced is this sandisk 32 gb ultra going nuts day bfr yday, suddenly the phone wont detect it and other things were detecting it, and the phone was detecting the transcend 8 gb old sd of mine, so didnt knew what the problem was so searched google for SD Card Unexpectedly Removed then found that its a very common problem for sandisk 32 gb yultra and galaxy series phones. Had to format the micro sd and again make new partition, so lost my game data, had to start most wanted back from scratch. How do one take back up of the smaller fat 32 partition?..i mean since phone was not detecting the micro sd so could not take nandroid back up then
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dj,,, i already have two partion on me sd cause i was using link2sd on my old device, but this need root and i don't want to root my device. .

So please any solution for unrooted device....... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




akshay007dhore said:


> Our phone is totally different.........sdcard is used to expand memory..........wen phone memo is full.......ext sdcard is used to expand it.......i.e phoned "total memory" is increased
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How this,,, i need to mount my ext sd without root.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 26, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> This means if i copy a folder of 2 gb  in sd card......1.78 gb will get copied in sd card and the remaining will get copied in ext sd card?????
> 
> Your post says something like this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Nah......the whole folder.....try it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xbox1900 (Dec 26, 2012)

That was my last Samsung device in my life, I sold this piece of **** for 10% of the new price. Long life Motto!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 26, 2012)

I also hate samsung

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 26, 2012)

I've done the same thing, the problem is with this shi**tty device, because I owned an s3 and it was rocking, but the big size is my problem, I hate phones way off my pochet, phablets and other stupid large devices, all I want is a practical, small and smart device...i think everybody forgot this...everywhere I see only big screen and all of that junk just can't fit in my pocket. I'll do a test with an s3 mini, but I don't think its 1 gig dual core processor can handle my needs! Although this s7562 is crap crap crap in everithing it does, this is not a phone this is a lag of a phone!! 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Dec 26, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> How r u playing nfs mw in s duos ......the game data is 1.9 gb....and our sd card is 1.78 gb......did u copied it to ext sd card....what u did pls share....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



No i copied the game data to ext sd card using card reader only and then used directorybind to bind it, so game data loads from ext sd card, check attached screenshot you would understand


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 26, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> No i copied the game data to ext sd card using card reader only and then used directorybind to bind it, so game data loads from ext sd card, check attached screenshot you would understand

Click to collapse



This direcorybind need root or no???,, lf no i don't want to root my device,,  please find another solution... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




djfreaky said:


> No i copied the game data to ext sd card using card reader only and then used directorybind to bind it, so game data loads from ext sd card, check attached screenshot you would understand

Click to collapse



Which app for screenshot ur using,,, without root alsoo

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




bogdan_rize said:


> I've done the same thing, the problem is with this shi**tty device, because I owned an s3 and it was rocking, but the big size is my problem, I hate phones way off my pochet, phablets and other stupid large devices, all I want is a practical, small and smart device...i think everybody forgot this...everywhere I see only big screen and all of that junk just can't fit in my pocket. I'll do a test with an s3 mini, but I don't think its 1 gig dual core processor can handle my needs! Although this s7562 is crap crap crap in everithing it does, this is not a phone this is a lag of a phone!!
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hii guys,,, u just telling us all this about this device after we purchase it,,,, why no one notice us before.... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, and how can I tell you all of this if not by using it daily? (and yes, that means I made too, the mistake of buying this lag and crap of a phone brand new, but sold it after 2 measily weeks, the device was indefinetly a piece of junk). But that's it, i'll go for another terminal...'cause I damn like changing my phone and messing and playing with the software, it's like a hobby for me  I can't get rid of it, it's in my blood!!! ) 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 27, 2012)

bonjourno said:


> Which app for screenshot ur using,,, without root alsoo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No app needed.......just tap home + power button exactly simultaenously.........n dats how to take screenshot without root..........


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------

Use NoLED app from google play ........
I hope it may be useful........


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 27, 2012)

Please tell how to move apps to ext sd in unrooted s duos.........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 27, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> No i copied the game data to ext sd card using card reader only and then used directorybind to bind it, so game data loads from ext sd card, check attached screenshot you would understand

Click to collapse



Hey can v use directory bind in unrooted device 

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG S III

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------

Man i hate it.......directory bind is for rooted phone
Isnt there any way to move apps to sd
My sd card storage capacity is wayyyyie big but phone storage capacity is not big enough........

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG SIII


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## robert__ (Dec 27, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Hey can v use directory bind in unrooted device
> 
> ---------------------------
> AKSHAY-xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



No you cannot put apps on the extSdCard without root. However, some apps that download/create more data have the option of setting another data directory. For example the camera app, or a app such as the osmand map app from the play store.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 28, 2012)

Want more RAM??check this out:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1659231
---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG S III


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 28, 2012)

Got myself i9300 galaxy s3, works like a charm...i hope i'll soon forget that i used this S7562 duos piece o sh*it. There is no way making it better and smooth, this phone is factory failure!!



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Raunaksaha2008 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, I uninstalled TouchWiz and Samsung keyboard as these were using up  a lot of RAM and installed  ADW launcher and Swiftkey..
Helps a lot! 

Anyone found a custom ROM yet or anyone knows how to  install stock jellybean plz advise..


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 28, 2012)

V will recieve jb update in jan 2013......dont worry

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## Raunaksaha2008 (Dec 28, 2012)

Raunaksaha2008 said:


> Hey, I uninstalled TouchWiz and Samsung keyboard as these were using up  a lot of RAM and installed  ADW launcher and Swiftkey..
> Helps a lot!
> 
> Anyone found a custom ROM yet or anyone knows how to  install stock jellybean plz advise..

Click to collapse



I thought of making a ROM for this phone but after an hour of research, i found installing android isnt as simple as installing windows on a pc..


----------



## ali1177 (Dec 28, 2012)

*s7562 problem on callrecorder*

i have a s7562  and install callrecorder and i cannot rec on two way only rec as mic and install alsa and busybox andmake root but not work  i thank for help me


----------



## chilicrab (Dec 28, 2012)

Its not  a piece of ****! Your expectations are too high! Don't compare it to S3 

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 28, 2012)

djfreaky said:


> No i copied the game data to ext sd card using card reader only and then used directorybind to bind it, so game data loads from ext sd card, check attached screenshot you would understand

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot buddy....u saved my day.....i  thought i wont b able to play hd games on this fone bcos of its 2 gb memory
But one question.....when i restart my fone....the bind is gone....hv to bind again....any dolution for this

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 28, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> Thanks a lot buddy....u saved my day.....i  thought i wont b able to play hd games on this fone bcos of its 2 gb memory
> But one question.....when i restart my fone....the bind is gone....hv to bind again....any dolution for this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Man again open directory bind..........u must have data in ext sdcard.........
Again perform steps n u r done

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 28, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Man again open directory bind..........u must have data in ext sdcard.........
> Again perform steps n u r done
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro...but i have to do binding of all apps after every restart of fone....is there any solution for not doing it after every restart

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## djfreaky (Dec 28, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> Thanks a lot buddy....u saved my day.....i  thought i wont b able to play hd games on this fone bcos of its 2 gb memory
> But one question.....when i restart my fone....the bind is gone....hv to bind again....any dolution for this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse





Go to preferences tick bind on boot...untick  handle USb connection..tick alternate dbase mgmt...


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 28, 2012)

chilicrab said:


> Its not  a piece of ****! Your expectations are too high! Don't compare it to S3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you are using, it's normal to praise your phone...i used it and lets say it's not a piece of sh*it, it's a piece of crap, a joke of a phone...at least mine, was laggy in everything i've done with it. I'm nit making compares, but someoane said that s duos is "the last samsung that he used". Not all samsung devices are faulty, only some of them, the cheap ones,and that includes s7562. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## robert__ (Dec 28, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> If you are using, it's normal to praise your phone...i used it and lets say it's not a piece of sh*it, it's a piece of crap, a joke of a phone...at least mine, was laggy in everything i've done with it. I'm nit making compares, but someoane said that s duos is "the last samsung that he used". Not all samsung devices are faulty, only some of them, the cheap ones,and that includes s7562.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't understand why your comparing the S3 to the S7562. Yes the specs of the S3 are way better, but the S7562 is a dual-SIM phone, which the S3 is not. For the moment, if you need a dual-SIM phone the S7562 is the best you can get.

Don't get me wrong, the S7562 has many problems. But if you need dual-SIM then the S3 is not the solution. And if you did not need dual-SIM you should never have bought the S7562 in the first place.


----------



## ashu258 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi all experts, on my s7562 i usually have 570 mb ram used.. and so my phone lags much.. even temple run starts hanging..

can we have gingerbread on this phone ??? this will really improve d performance and battery life.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 29, 2012)

It is fast on ICS i m not facing much problems.......install ram booster pro or view this if ur phone is rooted:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1659231


----------



## xbox1900 (Dec 29, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I don't understand why your comparing the S3 to the S7562. Yes the specs of the S3 are way better, but the S7562 is a dual-SIM phone, which the S3 is not. For the moment, if you need a dual-SIM phone the S7562 is the best you can get.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the S7562 has many problems. But if you need dual-SIM then the S3 is not the solution. And if you did not need dual-SIM you should never have bought the S7562 in the first place.

Click to collapse



No body is comparing S3 with S7562 (Just mentioning S3 does not mean comparing!). There are few performance and design requirements which became already standards for every phone. In its price category S7562 is the last you should have chosen! By the way, S3 has enough problems :cyclops:. Samsung software is in general -in my opinion- the least developed among mobile manufacturers! Believe me. I have enough professional knowledge to judge.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 29, 2012)

Man isnt there any way to move apps to sd in unrooted phone...........i dont wanna root it coz of warranty

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 29, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I don't understand why your comparing the S3 to the S7562. Yes the specs of the S3 are way better, but the S7562 is a dual-SIM phone, which the S3 is not. For the moment, if you need a dual-SIM phone the S7562 is the best you can get.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the S7562 has many problems. But if you need dual-SIM then the S3 is not the solution. And if you did not need dual-SIM you should never have bought the S7562 in the first place.

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand me, I like changing my phones very often, and I bought s7562 for using as dual-sim damn it, and for small size&design of it. But now I can live with the s3 big size giant one sim that is rocking my android 4.1.1 jellybean  now you get it?

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all........very good news.......
Check out how to mount externel sdcard as internal...........
Hit thanks if it helps
app for people like me
http://www.droidiser.com/2012/11/swap-internal-sdcard-external-mod-android.html?m=1
---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jimmykar (Dec 29, 2012)

*mms problem*

hello guys!
i cant send and recieve mms if i dont enable the internet data!!!
is it normal?
i must be always connect to internet for the mms service?
if there is any solution pls help!
thank you very much!!!


----------



## bogdan_rize (Dec 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys!
> i cant send and recieve mms if i dont enable the internet data!!!
> is it normal?
> i must be always connect to internet for the mms service?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's normal, the MMS service is using internet data to send and receive mms, just the settings are a little bit different than the internet service that are you using for browsing the web 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## bonjourno (Dec 29, 2012)

robert__ said:


> I don't understand why your comparing the S3 to the S7562. Yes the specs of the S3 are way better, but the S7562 is a dual-SIM phone, which the S3 is not. For the moment, if you need a dual-SIM phone the S7562 is the best you can get.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the S7562 has many problems. But if you need dual-SIM then the S3 is not the solution. And if you did not need dual-SIM you should never have bought the S7562 in the first place.

Click to collapse



Alsoo i have s duos,, but i have bad news specialy for u,,, that the dual sim is ......  fake 

Samsung just make an option to automatically divert between the two sim when call is running... try if u don't have credit in one sim and call it during u have a call on the other sim.... it's switch off..... they r cheating.... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 29, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Hey all........very good news.......
> Check out how to mount externel sdcard as internal...........
> Hit thanks if it helps
> app for people like me
> ...

Click to collapse



This cant be done in s duos....our fone is exceptional for this

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## jimmykar (Dec 29, 2012)

bogdan_rize said:


> Yes, it's normal, the MMS service is using internet data to send and receive mms, just the settings are a little bit different than the internet service that are you using for browsing the web
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



thank u my friend about yout quick answer....
i think that must be something to do with this device,because in other dual sim phones that i had(chinese clones) i could send mms without net connection......

thanks again


----------



## djfreaky (Dec 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> thank u my friend about yout quick answer....
> i think that must be something to do with this device,because in other dual sim phones that i had(chinese clones) i could send mms without net connection......
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



No. Not possible

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




bonjourno said:


> Alsoo i have s duos,, but i have bad news specialy for u,,, that the dual sim is ......  fake
> 
> Samsung just make an option to automatically divert between the two sim when call is running... try if u don't have credit in one sim and call it during u have a call on the other sim.... it's switch off..... they r cheating....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dual sim is not fake..the dual standby function is useless tho..that can be done on anydual sim mobile....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gusttavo (Dec 30, 2012)

*something is not right..*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey vikassaini01...

I did follow the steps but then I downloaded ROM Toolbox Pro by JRummy Apps Inc. and I might have changed something that I dont remember and now I cant get my S7562L to work... it turns on with the samsung logo animation and then it stops at the samsung logo with the blueish light blinking on its back and keeps like this forever... I left it on for over 4h with the charger on to see if it was loading something, but nothing else happened...

I tried to flash the stock recovey but also nothing happened... Did I brick my new S7592L? I only have it for about a week... 

Thanks in advance for any help I can get to make it back to work...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 30, 2012)

Gusttavo said:


> Hey vikassaini01...
> 
> I did follow the steps but then I downloaded ROM Toolbox Pro by JRummy Apps Inc. and I might have changed something that I dont remember and now I cant get my S7562L to work... it turns on with the samsung logo animation and then it stops at the samsung logo with the blueish light blinking on its back and keeps like this forever... I left it on for over 4h with the charger on to see if it was loading something, but nothing else happened...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U r stuck in boot loop.........u have to use odin and install cwm recovery and use it to install any rom

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## Gusttavo (Dec 30, 2012)

*Thanks!*



akshay007dhore said:


> U r stuck in boot loop.........u have to use odin and install cwm recovery and use it to install any rom
> 
> ---------------------------
> AKSHAY-xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Akshay for your prompt reply!!

would you have a link for the CVM recovery for the S7592? Thanks again!!


----------



## Gusttavo (Dec 30, 2012)

*got it!*



Gusttavo said:


> Thanks Akshay for your prompt reply!!
> 
> would you have a link for the CVM recovery for the S7592? Thanks again!!

Click to collapse



Got it!! for some reason I did lost the software....

went to samfirmware.com and downloaded the phone firmware again... with Odin I was able to update the phone firmware and it worked!! 

Thanks for the support!! I will unroot it back again!! now I know better what to do!! living and learning! we should learn one new thing every day!! I did learn serveral new things today!!

Happy 2013 for you all!! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 30, 2012)

Gusttavo said:


> Got it!! for some reason I did lost the software....
> 
> went to samfirmware.com and downloaded the phone firmware again... with Odin I was able to update the phone firmware and it worked!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say me thanks by hitting "thanks"on my posts helpful to u ツ

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## Gusttavo (Dec 30, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Say me thanks by hitting "thanks"on my posts helpful to u ツ
> 
> ---------------------------
> AKSHAY-xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Already did but will keep reading to learn more!! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## 92MB (Dec 30, 2012)

*Serious problem - I think I have briked my Duos*

Hi guys

This morning I installed Swapper2 and I gave the swap file path to extsd. Rebooted but it does not boot, only the first starting page comes and it switches itself off and on. Does not vibrate or anything. I tried volume down+home+power, nothing happens. It goes into switching on and off. I tried Volume On+Off+home+power, same effect. I even took out the ext SD but to no avail.

Please help, I am desperate.  Thanks.


----------



## jtendeiro (Dec 31, 2012)

*Mobile Data On Forces Call Fowarding?*

Hi,

I have a rooted Galaxy S Duos for some time (2 months) and i very happy with this device despite the "Always On" trick with call fowarding...

I have 2 SIM cards from two portuguese providers (TMN and OPTIMUS) and when I have the "Mobile Data" On (OPTIMUS) i receive the calls by call fowarding. This is normal? I expected to received the calls in the correct SIM like an regular single SIM Phone.

My "SIM Manager" Settings are:

SIM 1 (TMN):
 Receive Incoming Calls: Not Enabled;
 Data Service Network: Optimus
 Dual SIM Always On: Enabled;

SIM 2 (OPTIMUS):
 Receive Incoming Calls: Not Enabled;
 Data Service Network: Optimus
 Dual SIM Always On: Enabled; 

Is this behaviour normal?

Thanks,


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

Go here to root ur device without pc:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1501719

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

Buddies,want fast screen transition speed?download spare parts app and in it touch on transition speed and touch on off........it will help
---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## Andromeduh (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I borrow your statusbar? Might try making it compatible with our phone (CM Flare)


----------



## agenx (Dec 31, 2012)

*S duo GT7562*



akshay007dhore said:


> Buddies,want fast screen transition speed?download spare parts app and in it touch on transition speed and touch on off........it will help
> ---------------------------
> AKSHAY-xda premium
> Spice mi 270 (bricked)
> SAMSUNG S duos

Click to collapse



hii dear akshay to bring in ur information in s duos u can directly go to the developer settings and put transition animation off to increase transition speed ..so no need to download any app or root ur phone ...can help on other issues also


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

Wanna theme status bar??? 
Check out here:
http://galaxys-team.fr/viewtopic.php?p=368675#p368675
---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG S III
hit thanks if it helps


----------



## hucre_adem (Dec 31, 2012)

*unlock problem*

Since 2 days i'm trying to root my s7562. Yesterday probably 20 times applid the instructions on page 4. In the end i have succeed with "rooting just after reset". But i still can't unlock the phone. Nothing works. There is no .nv_data.bin.md5 file in "efs" folder. The existing files in the efs folder are as following;

   wifi/
   mei/
   FactoryApp/
   drm/
   bluetooth/
   .files/
   .nv_state
   nv.log

I have changed the 32 to 31 in .nv_state file, removed nv.log file etc. but didn't work. Same with the unlock apps.

any help. thanks in advance.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 31, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Go here to root ur device without pc:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1501719

Click to collapse



Which CWM works here with the S7562?
I got only this error:


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

alligator_asl said:


> Which CWM works here with the S7562?
> I got only this error:

Click to collapse



Same problem when tried to theme status bar

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

My screen

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 31, 2012)

*problems...*

hi to you all,
i have some problems with my s7562. first of all i have rooted my phone and the firmware update is allways failing saying that signature verification has failed. is there any way to do the update without unrooting??
and second thing the phone is getting rather slow and lagging all the time. is there anything i can do about it??

thank you.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

dj_tselis said:


> hi to you all,
> i have some problems with my s7562. first of all i have rooted my phone and the firmware update is allways failing saying that signature verification has failed. is there any way to do the update without unrooting??
> and second thing the phone is getting rather slow and lagging all the time. is there anything i can do about it??
> 
> thank you.

Click to collapse



Overclock it to 1.4 GHz and use undervoltage.......
It will take less time to load big things so saving juice.....

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## dj_tselis (Dec 31, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Overclock it to 1.4 GHz and use undervoltage.......
> It will take less time to load big things so saving juice.....
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



overclock??? are you sure? i'd rather keep it as it is. maybe unload some ram would be better.
what about the firmware update?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

dj_tselis said:


> overclock??? are you sure? i'd rather keep it as it is. maybe unload some ram would be better.
> what about the firmware update?

Click to collapse



Use an app like set cpu,etc....and set frequency as u want........

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## mansoorarb (Dec 31, 2012)

A very Happy and Prosperous New year to all :highfive:

may this new year bring some important updates for s duos :fingers-crossed:


----------



## jimmykar (Dec 31, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Overclock it to 1.4 GHz and use undervoltage.......
> It will take less time to load big things so saving juice.....
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



hello my friend...
i try setcpu but i cant go over the 1008Ghz.....
have u any idea how i can increase the freaquance?
thank u very much


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 31, 2012)

mansoorarb said:


> A very Happy and Prosperous New year to all :highfive:
> 
> may this new year bring some important updates for s duos :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Ya......

may be jelly bean

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## jimmykar (Dec 31, 2012)

*happy new year*

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BEST WISHES!!!!!!!!!:laugh:
:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## jtendeiro (Dec 31, 2012)

*Enter CWM Recovery Mode*



alligator_asl said:


> Which CWM works here with the S7562?
> I got only this error:

Click to collapse



Hi,

Please Google this: droidiser how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm and read the comment posted by Sasa (is the last one).

I have rooted my duos using that link and the xda one, there is a tricky part: after the odin shows the PASS message you must completely remove the phone battery. Now, before insert the battery, you must press the CWM combination "Vol UP+Vol DOWN+HOME+Power" and with this pressed insert the battery. When the screen with the Samsung Model appears release the buttons and wait for the CWM Menu.

Good luck.


----------



## 92MB (Dec 31, 2012)

mzbeg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This morning I installed Swapper2 and I gave the swap file path to extsd. Rebooted but it does not boot, only the first starting page comes and it switches itself off and on. Does not vibrate or anything. I tried volume down+home+power, nothing happens. It goes into switching on and off. I tried Volume On+Off+home+power, same effect. I even took out the ext SD but to no avail.
> 
> Please help, I am desperate.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



HI Guys

I am making myself USB Jig and charging the battery independently. Hopefully get lucky and get into  the download  mode. I am confused what steps should I take.

Few days ago I took backup and I have following files In clockworkmod folder :

boot.img
cache.ext4.tar, a
data.ext4.tar, a, b, c
nandroid.md5
recovery.img
system ext4.tar
system ext4.tar.a

Do I have to use these file for recovery, if so - How ?

I also have original firmware S7562XXXALHC_xxxx  etc. etc. with a dll file.

At this stage I just want my phone back, I have backed up most of my stuff using Titanium, so I can restore most of it.

Please guide me.  Thanks


----------



## sunsqare (Jan 1, 2013)

U want to restore what u had backuped? If u can get into cwm mode, just go to backup and restore, choose restore by selecting folder that u backuped. Nothing to do files inside the folder. Sorry if it's not what u asked.


mzbeg said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I am making myself USB Jig and charging the battery independently. Hopefully get lucky and get into  the download  mode. I am confused what steps should I take.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## VamshiStunner (Jan 1, 2013)

*S7562 Kernel*

I have compiled a kernel for S7562 adding few additional Governors and I/O's.

*Added Governors:*

SmartassV2
InteractiveX

*Added I/O's:*

sio

and few more changes..

*Installation:*

Flash the downloaded tar file from Odin selecting PDA.

Use at your own risk. I am not responsible for any damage or brick to your device.

Download Link. Remove all A's from below link.
hAtAtApA:A/A/bitA.AlAyA/As7562vamkernel


----------



## dr.sanjaykumar16 (Jan 1, 2013)

I hv ddlj2 baseband version can I install this mod???? 
If not thn can u provide me one please

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a989 (Jan 1, 2013)

buddy please make s duos support usb otg ?


----------



## VamshiStunner (Jan 1, 2013)

dr.sanjaykumar16 said:


> I hv ddlj2 baseband version can I install this mod????
> If not thn can u provide me one please
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, you can.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




a989 said:


> buddy please make s duos support usb otg ?

Click to collapse



If you have otg and y cable, once try with this kernel. I made some changes related to otg, but i'm not sure if it works. I don't have otg cable to test.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2013)

*S7562 Kernel*



VamshiStunner said:


> I have compiled a kernel for S7562 adding few additional Governors and I/O's.
> 
> *Added Governors:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just flashed your modded kernel. i didn't find any noticeable improvement in speed. 
the phone is still so slow. for example you can not smoothly scroll your call log.
can you enable two way call recording please .....


----------



## Phelin (Jan 2, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Go here to root ur device without pc:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1501719
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Will this work on Galaxy S Duos? I ask this as the link is in the development forum of Galaxy S II


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tim04hy (Jan 2, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod*

Hey guys,
I recently rooted my GSDuos out of desperation to make my UI look more like the version that Google makes. That cyan colored buttons and roboto font.. I hate what Samsung made on this GSDuos' status bar. 

I found this thread about them installing CyanogenMod 10 (Jelly Bean) and a lot thanked, which is obviously fake, I don't know if i should *bite this bait* because I've seen this better version of Cyanogen and its better than ever. 

Hope that y'all will reply!


----------



## alligator_asl (Jan 2, 2013)

Phelin said:


> Will this work on Galaxy S Duos? I ask this as the link is in the development forum of Galaxy S II

Click to collapse



May be, it works, but not with this CWM.zip. I tried it, but no success.
Look here.


----------



## Ganesh Rajan (Jan 3, 2013)

*Problem with clock and call registry*

Hi All

Though my samsung galaxy s duos has the latest firmware version 3.0.8-1102401, i have two critical problem

1) The mobile is not keeping up the time. It runs fast by 3.5 mins every night... Yes..!! even I am excited to notice this. Atleast 3 to 4 times in a week, i find my mobile time running fast by 3.5 mins though the time is correct till 11 pm. 
when i restart the mobile, it restores to the correct time. I have tried the option of network time as well and the problem persists.

2) The call registry is not clubbing the history of the call from a particular number. If a person "John" call me twice  today and thrice yesterday, my mobile shows all the entries separately and not providing me a consolidated view. 

I have restored my mobile to factory settings and even had the device flashed with the samsung customer care. But still the problem persists. 

Kindly help me in resolving the above queries.


----------



## immy28 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can not copy paste from to my pc .
Only i can see sd or phone . Plz help

Sent from my Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keliuss (Jan 4, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Which CWM works here with the S7562?
> I got only this error:

Click to collapse



From your image I can see that you are still on stock recovery (3e) not cwm 5.

Keliuss


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 5, 2013)

Updated firmware yesterday..wish there was a way to use ota firmware update with cwm ...had to download 500+ mb to upgrade with odin.
Anyone has changelg?..yet to ser any difference
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 5, 2013)

immy28 said:


> I can not copy paste from to my pc .
> Only i can see sd or phone . Plz help
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Enable usb debugging
Settings<development<enable usb debugging

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG S III

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

Yeah i recieved firmware update!!!! \m/But not much balance data left......anyone recieved firmware update??tell me about that
---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## ddmaan2 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Importing Ring Tones*

Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562
Hi guys, I have just brought one of these phones and am wondering if anyone knows how to change ring tones using the SD card? The only ones i can access are the ones built into the phone. Real new to these smart phones.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 5, 2013)

ddmaan2 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562
> Hi guys, I have just brought one of these phones and am wondering if anyone knows how to change ring tones using the SD card? The only ones i can access are the ones built into the phone. Real new to these smart phones.

Click to collapse



Go to music player.....long perss on that music and in options tap on set as ringtone.....

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos
SAMSUNG S III


----------



## a989 (Jan 5, 2013)

please all of you who have not updated samsung galaxy s duos latest firmware please kindly update as the new firmware is available by kies by name as

Baseband version :- S7562DDLL1
Kernel version :- 3.0.8-1102401 Dec 15 2012

the performance has really been improved i havent tested what all other thing/tweaks have been added please do tell me ?


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 5, 2013)

a989 said:


> please all of you who have not updated samsung galaxy s duos latest firmware please kindly update as the new firmware is available by kies by name as
> 
> Baseband version :- S7562DDLL1
> Kernel version :- 3.0.8-1102401 Dec 15 2012
> ...

Click to collapse



Wht improvement did u noticed in performance....is it faster nw...or still laggy??

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 6, 2013)

Are this options new or i had missed them in previous firmwares?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phelin (Jan 6, 2013)

Any one knows why don't Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562 has a development forum in xda?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 6, 2013)

Wen i tried to update software i got this......pls help

---------------------------
AKSHAY-xda premium
Spice mi 270 (bricked)
SAMSUNG S duos


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 6, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Wen i tried to update software i got this......pls help
> 
> ---------------------------
> AKSHAY-xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



oh try later u r in queue, sometimes takes weeks sometimes just few hour, if ur impatient then try downloading firmware from samfirmware and flash by odin but that would be 500 mb, but if u hv CWM recovery then flashn is only option


----------



## moomin1980 (Jan 6, 2013)

*insufficient storage after rooting galaxy s duos s7562*

Hi to all
I rooted my galaxy s duos as mentioned using the odin then i entered cwm recovery successfully and flashed the CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip successfully.
I installed link2sd but after all of this i can not move app to sd... secondly whenever i want to install an app "no sufficient storage" appears..
please can anybody help me? i can do nothing now with my mobile.
Thanks for all


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 6, 2013)

moomin1980 said:


> Hi to all
> I rooted my galaxy s duos as mentioned using the odin then i entered cwm recovery successfully and flashed the CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip successfully.
> I installed link2sd but after all of this i can not move app to sd... secondly whenever i want to install an app "no sufficient storage" appears..
> please can anybody help me? i can do nothing now with my mobile.
> Thanks for all

Click to collapse



u have partitioned ext sd card in fat32? and when u openend link2sd it askd for selecting format of 2nd artition and u chose fat32? dont use the move2sd function  rather use the link 2 sd function in link 2 sd, when u click on any app in link2sd u would see option to create link, click on that nd select all


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 6, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> oh try later u r in queue, sometimes takes weeks sometimes just few hour, if ur impatient then try downloading firmware from samfirmware and flash by odin but that would be 500 mb, but if u hv CWM recovery then flashn is only option

Click to collapse



Thankd x3.......i was really afraid n angry.......u made my day......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## alurysharad (Jan 6, 2013)

Phelin said:


> Any one knows why don't Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562 has a development forum in xda?

Click to collapse



because of less people use dual sim phones and out of that people only few or even less use this phone.


----------



## bonjourno (Jan 7, 2013)

Any problem about the new update, we can update it normally or any problems???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## salilmathur1690 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Not Working*



vikassaini01 said:


> 12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
> Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
> Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release.
> Use Vol. Up and Down to navigate and to select, use Home button. To go back, press Power button.
> ...

Click to collapse




I am running ICS 4.0.4. I am following your procedure to the letter. I am facing problem in this step. I am entering into Android recovery mode instead of CWM recovery mode.
I read somewhere that after flashing with the recovery.tar, if i am allowing my device to boot, it's re-installing the stock recovery. 
Please suggest as to what I should do.


----------



## Cuoco92 (Jan 7, 2013)

You have to rename or delete 'install-recovery.sh from system\etc then flash the cwm again  

Hope it works 

Cuoco92 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## salilmathur1690 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Where is the folder?*



Cuoco92 said:


> You have to rename or delete 'install-recovery.sh from system\etc then flash the cwm again
> 
> Hope it works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When i connect my phone to the pc, and access its internal memory, there's no such folder as "system"

I dont have a memory card inserted.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 7, 2013)

salilmathur1690 said:


> When i connect my phone to the pc, and access its internal memory, there's no such folder as "system"
> 
> I dont have a memory card inserted.

Click to collapse



Is ur phn rooted......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## salilmathur1690 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Mount Error*



akshay007dhore said:


> Is ur phn rooted......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am inside CWM recovery mode now, that hurdle was solved by not allowing the device to reboot and then enter CWM recovery mode. 

My next problem is that it's giving me the an error that it can't mount emmc.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 7, 2013)

Yo guys.......wanna play hd videos??
Download BSplayer or MXplayer
It supports almost all HD videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hit thanks if it helps

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## karajim80 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shailendra Garg said:


> Applied official firmware update one month back couldn't notice any performance boost (If someone knows what this update brings kindly enlighten us ) . I have noticed a strange behavior firstly in browser on zooming it always gone back. Plus on receiving or making any call my face some how switch on any toggle button which is quiet irritating (missing proximity sensor of s2). I have noticed this behavior only after this update. Thinking of reverting back but asking am I alone? or other users also experience these behavior.
> 
> Is there any app which can decrease sensitivity of touch screen ?

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't work mate.You are not alone.


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Jan 7, 2013)

*Anyone tried Triangle Away ????*

There is an application by a very great developer called Chainfire who happens to have already developed so many applications called Triangle Away which is capable of removing the Triangle Sign from the boot screen and reset the custom flash counter of the Bootloader.
It is available on Play Store, but has anyone tried it on SGS Duos ????
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.triangleaway....

I dont want to root until I m sure that the device remains in warranty after root too.... And this app can achieve it.... Once the device is rooted, it can remove the Triangle sign and still get one the customer service support.... 
Please do let me know if anyone has tried....
This app is a sure shot for SGS 1 and SGS 2 and many varients of SGS 3 too....
But I m not sure whether is would work on SGS Duos.

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




karajim80 said:


> Mine doesn't work mate.You are not alone.

Click to collapse



Mine got updated about 3 days back automatically when I was in office and trust me, it gave my phone new life.... Its like faster than never before....


----------



## maddy19900 (Jan 7, 2013)

I need CUSTOM ROM FOR S DUOS.....pleeeeease help me....
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

I need CUSTOM ROM FOR S DUOS.....pleeeeease help.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

Hey bro...
I need CUSTOM ROM FOR S duos...csn u help me please?????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## basloubert (Jan 7, 2013)

*Triangle away*



nikhilkaushik said:


> There is an application by a very great developer called Chainfire who happens to have already developed so many applications called Triangle Away which is capable of removing the Triangle Sign from the boot screen and reset the custom flash counter of the Bootloader.
> It is available on Play Store, but has anyone tried it on SGS Duos ????
> 
> I dont want to root until I m sure that the device remains in warranty after root too.... And this app can achieve it.... Once the device is rooted, it can remove the Triangle sign and still get one the customer service support....
> ...

Click to collapse




Triangle away does *not* support the GT-S7562 unfortunally. You can check this by signing in on the page of the playstore with your Gmail account. On the left of the page there will be a notification when a application is supported to your device or not.


----------



## bonjourno (Jan 7, 2013)

Hay guyss i deleted one folder from my internal memory by mistake...... and i want to restore it any help pleaseee...... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Jan 7, 2013)

basloubert said:


> Triangle away does *not* support the GT-S7562 unfortunally. You can check this by signing in on the page of the playstore with your Gmail account. On the left of the page there will be a notification when a application is supported to your device or not.

Click to collapse



I dont know about u, but it shows that my SGS Duos is supported....


----------



## vinodpillai27 (Jan 7, 2013)

*S7562 new upgrade*



akshay007dhore said:


> Thankd x3.......i was really afraid n angry.......u made my day......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am from UAE, can I install file meant for India or Nepal?

Vinod Kumar
Dubai
send from S Duos


----------



## nosekefik (Jan 7, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## wyan122 (Jan 8, 2013)

nikhilkaushik said:


> I dont know about u, but it shows that my SGS Duos is supported....

Click to collapse



not support


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey wanna reduce lags check herehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/*
showthread.php?t=1987032

Watch page 1 of it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## cheatman (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys, if anyone is interested, you can try my own cooked ROM based on the XXALJ4 stock release. I'm testing it since November and runs OK. Not a big performance boost, but most of the bloat is removed so you at least gain some storage space.

Check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Also, the custom kernel by VamshiStunner (get it here) works fine with the ROM if you are interested in changing CPU governors. The ROM itself does not contain a kernel package or a recovery so you can flash whatever you want with those (although I provide good alternatives if you have no options).

Cheers and enjoy your phones!
C.


----------



## onatepp (Jan 8, 2013)

cheatman said:


> Guys, if anyone is interested, you can try my own cooked ROM based on the XXALJ4 stock release. I'm testing it since November and runs OK. Not a big performance boost, but most of the bloat is removed so you at least gain some storage space.
> 
> Check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I am very interested and would like to test it.
Can you pls post a step-by-step guide for newcomers??
The one in the other post is a bit.....zipped
Many thanks....


----------



## SavvyG (Jan 8, 2013)

*404 link*



akshay007dhore said:


> Hey wanna reduce lags check herehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/*
> showthread.php?t=1987032
> 
> Watch page 1 of it
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Link is not working...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 8, 2013)

Its working well from xda premium app itself.........its about seedrr app u may google it 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 8, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> Dont buy sandisk 32 gb/16gb/8 gb ultra it doesnt go well with our galaxy series it seems, just search "SD Card Unexpectedly Removed" in google and you will know, better go for samsung 32gb

Click to collapse




today sandisk tech guy called and said that they have now discovered that due to some structural problem in micro sd card slot of galaxy phones sandisk ultra 32gb are not compatible with galaxy models, they have launched new class 10 ultra galaxy compatible micro sd cards but they are yet to be available in india, so have to wait for 4 weeks for them to get consignment from usa or ireland warehouse


----------



## Phelin (Jan 8, 2013)

onatepp said:


> Hi I am very interested and would like to test it.
> Can you pls post a step-by-step guide for newcomers??
> The one in the other post is a bit.....zipped
> Many thanks....

Click to collapse



Yes a step-by-step guide, would be good


----------



## cheatman (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, I added step by step instructions for the ROM. 

PS: I am porting SVoice from Galaxy S3 right now. Seems to work fine up to now. Only need to include TTS engine and I can release as add-on to my ROM.


----------



## urla (Jan 9, 2013)

cheatman said:


> Guys, if anyone is interested, you can try my own cooked ROM based on the XXALJ4 stock release. I'm testing it since November and runs OK. Not a big performance boost, but most of the bloat is removed so you at least gain some storage space.
> 
> Check out this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the lag reduced with your ROM?


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 9, 2013)

i rhink i have bricked my fone.....i installed swapper2... and rebooted my fone....it didn boot up....but stuck on starting screen.....no vibration nothing.....not even getting into download mode or recovery mode....
I googled about my problem and found out microusb jig.....does this work on our fone....

Anyone please suggest something....any method to revive my fone back


----------



## cheatman (Jan 9, 2013)

@mansoorarb: If you can enter download mode you are ok. Flash stock rom or any other rom for your phone and you'll be ok.



urla said:


> Is the lag reduced with your ROM?

Click to collapse



@urla: with this ROM and Seeder installed the phone is much more responsive. Maybe as more users install it you will get feedback on its performance. It is not AOSP, so the performance increase is surely not very extreme, but it's better.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya seeder reduces lags........
Ii m able to see visible response by phone..........


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 9, 2013)

cheatman said:


> @mansoorarb: If you can enter download mode you are ok. Flash stock rom or any other rom for your phone and you'll be ok.

Click to collapse



I cannot enter download mode nor recovery mode...thats the problem bro.....
I dont wanna go to the service center as they will charge bcos my fone was rooted....
I wanna know if the microusb jig works on s duos....


----------



## LjAPb (Jan 9, 2013)

mansoorarb said:


> I cannot enter download mode nor recovery mode...thats the problem bro.....
> I dont wanna go to the service center as they will charge bcos my fone was rooted....
> I wanna know if the microusb jig works on s duos....

Click to collapse



Charge the battery.


----------



## hafizdidarali (Jan 9, 2013)

mansoorarb said:


> i rhink i have bricked my fone.....i installed swapper2... and rebooted my fone....it didn boot up....but stuck on starting screen.....no vibration nothing.....not even getting into download mode or recovery mode....
> I googled about my problem and found out microusb jig.....does this work on our fone....
> 
> Anyone please suggest something....any method to revive my fone back

Click to collapse



open odin and flash ur rom! thats wat i did when my phone got stuck on start screen when i changed the dpi!!


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Jan 9, 2013)

SavvyG said:


> Hi Link is not working...

Click to collapse



First of all the link is this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032
And second thing, read this too after reading the post,
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/entropy-seed-generator-not-all-its-hacked-up-to-be/

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




cheatman said:


> @mansoorarb: If you can enter download mode you are ok. Flash stock rom or any other rom for your phone and you'll be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> @urla: with this ROM and Seeder installed the phone is much more responsive. Maybe as more users install it you will get feedback on its performance. It is not AOSP, so the performance increase is surely not very extreme, but it's better.

Click to collapse





akshay007dhore said:


> Ya seeder reduces lags........
> Ii m able to see visible response by phone..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse





No Offence people but read this too 

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/entropy-seed-generator-not-all-its-hacked-up-to-be/


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 10, 2013)

hafizdidarali said:


> open odin and flash ur rom! thats wat i did when my phone got stuck on start screen when i changed the dpi!!

Click to collapse



thanks bro.....but how can i flash unless getting into download mode.....when i press power power button the start screen comes for few seconds and goes off....

Please tell me how did u flashed without entering download mode....reply soon

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




hafizdidarali said:


> open odin and flash ur rom! thats wat i did when my phone got stuck on start screen when i changed the dpi!!

Click to collapse



thanks bro.....but how can i flash unless getting into download mode.....when i press power power button the start screen comes for few seconds and goes off....

Please tell me how did u flashed without entering download mode....reply soon


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 10, 2013)

hafizdidarali said:


> open odin and flash ur rom! thats wat i did when my phone got stuck on start screen when i changed the dpi!!

Click to collapse



thanks bro.....but how can i flash unless getting into download mode.....when i press power power button the start screen comes for few seconds and goes off....

Please tell me how did u flashed without entering download mode....reply soon


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 10, 2013)

Put odin in hell.........
Download an app called"ROM TOOLBOX"
Open it n it will give u instructions n u ll have cwm in ur phone n u can flash roms without pc n other stuff
Download it
It is much helpful
U wont need pc to flash cwm u can do it in phone itself.......
U just need rooted phone
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Alexannino (Jan 10, 2013)

*Call recording*

Can anybody suggest the soft for two way call recording?


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 10, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Put odin in hell.........
> Download an app called"ROM TOOLBOX"
> Open it n it will give u instructions n u ll have cwm in ur phone n u can flash roms without pc n other stuff
> Download it
> ...

Click to collapse



i need to start my fone first to install this app bro


----------



## 92MB (Jan 10, 2013)

*Warning = do not use "swapper2" on s7562 duos*



mansoorarb said:


> i need to start my fone first to install this app bro

Click to collapse



Hi, I am in exactly in the same situation as you are.  My trouble started by using Swaper2. I only get the Samsung Logo and it switches off itself.
When I connect to the PC it goes into loop. I have tried USB Jig and it did not work for me. But I am not saying that it would not work for you either.  Try it and you might success ed. 

I bought my phone in Karachi and I am in UK, I just checked with the Samsung UK about the warranty, and they say as I bought outside EU, so I am not covered.  I guess I have to send it back to Karachi for repair. 

I am in contact with "[email protected]" who does "JTAG Boot Repair/Unbrick Samsung Galaxy" but he lives in Portugal. Let us see what he says.

Hope this help


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 10, 2013)

mzbeg said:


> Hi, I am in exactly in the same situation as you are.  My trouble started by using Swaper2. I only get the Samsung Logo and it switches off itself.
> When I connect to the PC it goes into loop. I have tried USB Jig and it did not work for me. But I am not saying that it would not work for you either.  Try it and you might success ed.
> 
> I bought my phone in Karachi and I am in UK, I just checked with the Samsung UK about the warranty, and they say as I bought outside EU, so I am not covered.  I guess I have to send it back to Karachi for repair.
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest u to first download a ROM
Boot in stock recovery -install zip frm ext storage - flash ROM
Wqy is this n tell wat happens next







mansoorarb said:


> i need to start my fone first to install this app bro

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 10, 2013)

mansoorarb said:


> thanks bro.....but how can i flash unless getting into download mode.....when i press power power button the start screen comes for few seconds and goes off....
> 
> Please tell me how did u flashed without entering download mode....reply soon

Click to collapse



u lost download mode? thats hard bricked, not recoverable, only way i gues is using JIG, dont know if anything else works now as new development kees happening, have u tried JIG? ...best is just give service centre a try, they would replace the motherboard, service centre people wont be able to rove u have rooted since hard bricked phone is totally dead so just keep saying it went while installing OTA, plus nowadays since mos droids are rooted so they dont even deny warranty.

oh and do search google for unbrick hard brick android, maybe something new has come up


----------



## 92MB (Jan 10, 2013)

*Warning = do not use "swapper2" on s7562 duos*

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium[/QUOTE]



mzbeg said:


> Hi, I am in exactly in the same situation as you are.  My trouble started by using Swaper2. I only get the Samsung Logo and it switches off itself.
> When I connect to the PC it goes into loop. I have tried USB Jig and it did not work for me. But I am not saying that it would not work for you either.  Try it and you might success ed.
> 
> I bought my phone in Karachi and I am in UK, I just checked with the Samsung UK about the warranty, and they say as I bought outside EU, so I am not covered.  I guess I have to send it back to Karachi for repair.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just send my phone to Sansung UK. will post what is their diagnosis about it.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 11, 2013)

@mansoorarb: Did you try to get into download mode by  pressing volume down+power key simultaneously? 
If you install swapper 2 it creates a init.d script which is not supported on the stock ROM.If you only press power key then the kernel starts but it cannot load the script hence it goes off. Your kernel has got corrupted (most probably).
I have a galaxy 3 and can say about this with previous experience
Do again try to get into download mode properly
Generally we(most of us) don't press the key combination properly so the phone boots normally
Even if your phone stops while loading kernel it does not mean it cannot go to download mode

@mzbeg: without you bricking your phone how can you unbrick it

NOTE:IN CASE OF A HARDBRICK YOUR PHONE WILL NOT RESPOND TO ANYTHING YOU DO. IT WONT EVEN SHOW SAMSUNG LOGO


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 11, 2013)

allspark2020 said:


> @mansoorarb: Did you try to get into download mode by  pressing volume down+power key simultaneously?
> If you install swapper 2 it creates a init.d script which is not supported on the stock ROM.If you only press power key then the kernel starts but it cannot load the script hence it goes off. Your kernel has got corrupted (most probably).
> I have a galaxy 3 and can say about this with previous experience
> Do again try to get into download mode properly
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree hard brick n soft brick are different.........







djfreaky said:


> u lost download mode? thats hard bricked, not recoverable, only way i gues is using JIG, dont know if anything else works now as new development kees happening, have u tried JIG? ...best is just give service centre a try, they would replace the motherboard, service centre people wont be able to rove u have rooted since hard bricked phone is totally dead so just keep saying it went while installing OTA, plus nowadays since mos droids are rooted so they dont even deny warranty.
> 
> oh and do search google for unbrick hard brick android, maybe something new has come up

Click to collapse



Mr.djfreaky their devices are "soft bricked" coz their software is curropted
Their hardware is totally fine........
So no "hard brick"
To unbrick google "how to unbrick ICS phone"

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mansoorarb (Jan 11, 2013)

allspark2020 said:


> @mansoorarb: Did you try to get into download mode by  pressing volume down+power key simultaneously?
> If you install swapper 2 it creates a init.d script which is not supported on the stock ROM.If you only press power key then the kernel starts but it cannot load the script hence it goes off. Your kernel has got corrupted (most probably).
> I have a galaxy 3 and can say about this with previous experience
> Do again try to get into download mode properly
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestion bro.....i have tried it many times to go in download mode....or recovery mode....after seeing post also i tried the key combination but failed...fone not going in download mode....when i connect it to pc....it connects and disconnects very fast.....out of ideas now....
Thinking of giving it to service center.....will they repair it under warranty????


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 11, 2013)

mansoorarb said:


> thanks for the suggestion bro.....i have tried it many times to go in download mode....or recovery mode....after seeing post also i tried the key combination but failed...fone not going in download mode....when i connect it to pc....it connects and disconnects very fast.....out of ideas now....
> Thinking of giving it to service center.....will they repair it under warranty????

Click to collapse



I don't think it will be covered under warranty and samsung service guys only know to replace the motherboard whatever the problem be
So I can give you one more suggestion:This most probably won't work but is better than paying for the motherboard
Try using earlier version of odin
Those versions support my samsung galaxy 3
It can flash my phone directly while powering on without going into download mode by key combination
I had a similar issue where  my kernel used to get curropt while flashing one ICS rom so it was the only way to get it back working

If it won't work for you we might all be facing such issue later as it is common to corrupt kernel while flashing


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh good then that its not hard bricked, will the samsung service centre guy be able to figure it out and deny warranty?, if he does even he wont mark it as warranty void for this imei in the system i hope?..


----------



## xbox1900 (Jan 12, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> Oh good then that its not hard bricked, will the samsung service centre guy be able to figure it out and deny warranty?, if he does even he wont mark it as warranty void for this imei in the system i hope?..

Click to collapse



You can try to enter recovery mode on windows platform (Android sdk tool) with command: "adb reboot recovery". Search for it.


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 12, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> Oh good then that its not hard bricked, will the samsung service centre guy be able to figure it out and deny warranty?, if he does even he wont mark it as warranty void for this imei in the system i hope?..

Click to collapse



If he is going to replace the motherboard then I guess you will get a new IMEI as motherboard is everything except display and plastic case .It might even set you back by a good amount of money


----------



## dogmatism (Jan 12, 2013)

For link2sd to work, the second partition of external sd card should be FAT32 formatted as stated, and ALSO it should be a "PRIMARY" partitions, unlike what the default setting in minitools and other win softwares,.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 13, 2013)

nikko11126 said:


> For link2sd to work, the second partition of external sd card should be FAT32 formatted as stated, and ALSO it should be a "PRIMARY" partitions, unlike what the default setting in minitools and other win softwares,.

Click to collapse



Use directory bind instead of link2sd..........
No partition or all that stuff

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 13, 2013)

I use both link2sd nd directorybind...directorybind helps move the data folders

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## guasdualito (Jan 14, 2013)

*S Duos lagging issue*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Did you solved this?

I have tried many settings. My conclusion is this hardware was not designed for ICS requirements. Just booting, it takes 80% or RAM  (just 2 auto booting apps running which takes less tnan 60MB RAM both).

I bought Go TaskManager and rooted the phone. I received 90% memory usage alert more than 10 times a day. I didn't test CPU usage (don't know how to trace it), but it is sure that a its single core suffer a lot.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 14, 2013)

guasdualito said:


> Did you solved this?
> 
> I have tried many settings. My conclusion is this hardware was not designed for ICS requirements. Just booting, it takes 80% or RAM  (just 2 auto booting apps running which takes less tnan 60MB RAM both).
> 
> I bought Go TaskManager and rooted the phone. I received 90% memory usage alert more than 10 times a day. I didn't test CPU usage (don't know how to trace it), but it is sure that a its single core suffer a lot.

Click to collapse



Dont say like that........u know, xperia tipo and xperia miro these two phones run ICS on single core 800mHz processor n it runs it nicely..........so y cant this phone do so??
This phone is good.....try to overclock it n then tell me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## onatepp (Jan 14, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Dont say like that........u know, xperia tipo and xperia miro these two phones run ICS on single core 800mHz processor n it runs it nicely..........so y cant this phone do so??
> This phone is good.....try to overclock it n then tell me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



proble is ....how? there are no OC kernels...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 14, 2013)

Download app called kernel manager..........
Flash another kernel**
**I m not responsible for anything

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## onatepp (Jan 14, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Download app called kernel manager..........
> Flash another kernel**
> **I m not responsible for anything
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There are no Kernels (at the moment) that support OC...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay........
I have rooted phone n i want to move apps to sd n i use link2sd........facing problem........please help how to move apps to sd in rooted s duos

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Jan 15, 2013)

Wat problem u facing..micro sd card has fat32 primary partition?..dont use move to sd function rather use create link function

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 15, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> Wat problem u facing..micro sd card has fat32 primary partition?..dont use move to sd function rather use create link function
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I fixed my problem myself...........
I partitioned sdcard using clockwotkmod recovery...........
N i have partitions working n link2sd working
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## hafizdidarali (Jan 15, 2013)

What's the difference between link2sd and directory bind? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basloubert (Jan 15, 2013)

*Difference between directory bind and link2sd*



hafizdidarali said:


> What's the difference between link2sd and directory bind?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Directory bind uses the 1st partition of your external micro sd card, while link2sd uses the 2nd partition. And the interfaces differ very much. Link2sd is more user friendly. I'm working with both. Both apps create a "bridge" between the internal and external memory. Link2sd has the advantage to check the storage capacity of all memory information. I use directory bind for my NavFree navigation application, because the offline maps take about 5 Gb of space on my first partition, which is in my case 21 Gb. Link2sd, I use for creating links for most regular applications on the second partition, which is in my case 8 Gb.The advantage of directory bind is, you can move files from/to the first partition.
For example: I can copy/paste the offline maps of NavFree navigation with a laptop/PC to another storage (also handy for backing up). So if you have another phone, and using the NavFree application in combination with a micro SD card, you can copy/paste these files to the other micro SD card. Saves a lot of download time and data traffic! I didn't succeed to do this with the second partition, which I use for link2sd, because the computer doesn't recognize the second partition.
I use a 32 Gb Samsung Class 10 micro SD card. Both partitions are FAT32. Works great!
Tutorials of using directory bind and link2sd can also be found on Youtube.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 15, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I use ext2 partitioned ext directory and it work's great
If anyone wants to know the difference between fat32 ext2 the speed and response of apps is more for ext2 partition compared to fat32

Also another alternative to link2sd is app2sd script which will be much more responsive than link2sd


----------



## basloubert (Jan 15, 2013)

*Samsung Allshare app and taskmanager*

I'm considering to buy a Samsung Smart television. With the Samsung Allshare application, it should be possible to stream music and videos from your phone to this television. However, the application is a system application, which can not be executed. There is no icon in the home tab of my phone. I tried to open the application by Link2sd, but the application won't start. I tried to find the app in Google play and Samsung appstore, but it's not there. Does anyone know where I can find the .apk Allshare app?
The same counts for the Android standard task manager. It can be found in the system apps, but will not open. This is already from the beginning, since I have this phone in my possession.

I was suspicious that the Allshare app was lost after rooting. But like in the case for the task manager, I doubt that, because this one was already not to be found from the start.
I use already another task manager from ES, and works fine. But I would really like to use the Samsung Allshare in the future.
Any suggestions?

Just found out this week that Allshare is integrated in the videoplayer. It is called Allshare Service. I was misled by the SGS 2 of my girlfriend. Her ICS is different than ICS on my GT-S7562.

Concerning the taskmanager: this question stays open!

Thanks in advance!

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




allspark2020 said:


> I just wanted to say that I use ext2 partitioned ext directory and it work's great
> If anyone wants to know the difference between fat32 ext2 the speed and response of apps is more for ext2 partition compared to fat32
> 
> Also another alternative to link2sd is app2sd script which will be much more responsive than link2sd

Click to collapse



I'm sure in your case this works fine. But the GT-S7562 is unrooted limited to work with a external micro sd card. You can only use the external memory for file storage. Apps2sd does not work at all! So for extending the memory of this phone you need to root it, and install link2sd. Link2sd also has a apps2sd protocol, but refuses to move apps, so you always have to create a link to the 2nd partition.
If it comes to speed and response: it is highly recommanded to use a Class 10 micro SD card. This is the fasted write/read class memory card.
Class 10 means a minimum read/write speed of 10 Mb/s and can speed up to maximum 80 Mb/s (Mb = Megabyte, not Megabit)
Advantage to partion it to FAT32 is that all phones can use this. Ext partitions are Linux based.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 15, 2013)

Can we do OTA update with clockworkmod recovery instead of stock one.....i dont wanna flash full 400mb firmware

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Khael (Jan 15, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Can we do OTA update with clockworkmod recovery instead of stock one.....i dont wanna flash full 400mb firmware
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



same question!
Thanks!


----------



## Michu199600 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks too


----------



## nine0nine (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is an error exclusive to the 7562, to samsung, to rooting, or a combination of the above but..

Rooted the wifes phone in an attempt to get rid of the samsung crap and install a proper market (we are in China), rooting seemed to work ok but didnt get much else done. Gave her the phone and she's happy anyway.
A few weeks later a pop up came up on the screen informing her of an update, with options to cancel or download, after clicking download the phone resets and goes to the android screen with the robot and a spinning shape in his chest, after a few minutes it says authentication failed and you have to reboot the phone. Problem is the pop up to update comes up every 3 hours!

Is there a way to either update the damn thing, or to stop the update notification?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 16, 2013)

Khael said:


> same question!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Okay........i asked at many places n got d answer
Answer is no OTA with CWM........
U can dwnld whole 400mb n flash via cwm
But OTA with stock recovery.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium 

Dont just say thanks........."hit thanks button"


----------



## tim04hy (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hey guys..*

Do we really have a chance to have CYANOGENMod? I believe that the dual sim feature is a problem to dev a cm port for it. I wish i was a dev to help.. we really must push CM devs to make one..


----------



## salilmathur1690 (Jan 16, 2013)

tim04hy said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently rooted my GSDuos out of desperation to make my UI look more like the version that Google makes. That cyan colored buttons and roboto font.. I hate what Samsung made on this GSDuos' status bar.
> 
> I found this thread about them installing CyanogenMod 10 (Jelly Bean) and a lot thanked, which is obviously fake, I don't know if i should *bite this bait* because I've seen this better version of Cyanogen and its better than ever.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried installing CM rom for Samsung Galaxy S on my S Duos. It gives an error while installing that this rom is intended for GT - i9000 which is the Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 16, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Here for custom ROM for GT-S7562........
Read page 1 first.........
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## agenx (Jan 17, 2013)

*software update*

u have rooted tour phone so now u cant update it with regular software update ..but still if u want to update it use unroot ur phone and first unroot it and then update it ..it will work or if u dnt wants to update go to the settings>about phone>software update and uncheck it ...other wise i ll keep on reminding u of update ....


----------



## kristopulo (Jan 17, 2013)

Alexannino said:


> Can anybody suggest the soft for two way call recording?

Click to collapse



they suggested to me AutoCall Recorder but this is piece of ... cause your interlocutor on record is barely audible.

Probably we have to wait for kernel modification for 2WCR (two way call recording)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

*Need help regarding rooting of samsung galaxy s duos s7562*

After get pass in odin.I enter recovery mode and i choose apply update from external storage.Then whenever i choose CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip.Installation takes place but after sometime, it gives error signature verification fail.Can anyone tell me how to solve this problem or  How to root Samsung galaxy s duos s7562?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, for those having issues, you may buy a new phone.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Cuoco92 (Jan 18, 2013)

*AW: [Q] Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562*



[email protected] said:


> After get pass in odin.I enter recovery mode and i choose apply update from external storage.Then whenever i choose CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip.Installation takes place but after sometime, it gives error signature verification fail.Can anyone tell me how to solve this problem or  How to root Samsung galaxy s duos s7562?

Click to collapse



Go to system/etc and rename or delete install-recovery.sh into install-recovery.sh.bk then flash again the cwm recovery through Odin and voilà  

Hope it helps

Gesendet von meinem  Cynus T1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2013)

*do not help me*



Cuoco92 said:


> Go to system/etc and rename or delete install-recovery.sh into install-recovery.sh.bk then flash again the cwm recovery through Odin and voilà
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Gesendet von meinem  Cynus T1 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it does not help me because i cannot enter system/etc without rooting.therfore tell me how to root samsung galaxy s duos gt-s7562


----------



## keliuss (Jan 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> After get pass in odin.I enter recovery mode and i choose apply update from external storage.Then whenever i choose CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip.Installation takes place but after sometime, it gives error signature verification fail.Can anyone tell me how to solve this problem or  How to root Samsung galaxy s duos s7562?

Click to collapse




For step 12 of the instructions: - Go into CWM click "Install Zip from SDCARD" >Toggle Signature Verification.You should see "Signature Check: Disabled"

Keliuss


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 19, 2013)

How to unroot this phone??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## bogdan_rize (Jan 19, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> How to unroot this phone??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Flash a brand new firmware with odin, i don't think of another easy way to get rid of root!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## sir.robin (Jan 20, 2013)

I have root this phone (GT-S7562 ICS 4.0.4 Baseband S7562ZCLL1) before, but after I've updated it via Kies (there is a notification for the update on phone), and now I no longer get it root again. anyone have any idea?

thanks


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 20, 2013)

sir.robin said:


> I have root this phone (GT-S7562 ICS 4.0.4 Baseband S7562ZCLL1) before, but after I've updated it via Kies (there is a notification for the update on phone), and now I no longer get it root again. anyone have any idea?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Mr.Robin........updating firmware may unroot ur phone(even OTA).......
U may have to root it again

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## juddnetcafe (Jan 20, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Okay........i asked at many places n got d answer
> Answer is no OTA with CWM........
> U can dwnld whole 400mb n flash via cwm
> But OTA with stock recovery.......
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for sharing. 
had the same problem of pop ups every 3hrs.

can u provide the link where it can guide me where to download the 400mb file and the steps of flashing

TIA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## middleofsweden (Jan 21, 2013)

*Chinese DuoS7562*

Hi guys!

I've spent the last ccouple of days plowing through internet trying to get answers about my S7562 (including 2 days reading through this thread). The phone is bought in China (neither S7562i or S7562L, it is the standard S7562) and as other cellphones from here, the google apps is cut out and replaced with samsung stuff and a ton of chinese crapware. However. The phone is not locked to a subscriber and works with any subscriber SIMcard.

I am not so intrested in rooting the phone as I don't need it. I prefer that the yellow triangle stays away and future software updates goes smooth. But I would however like to flash the phone with a european firmware (to gut the samsung/chinese apps and replace them with google stuff).

Does anyone know if replacing the chinese firmware with a european one will work without problems?
If so, is the process any different than upgrading firmware from the same region?

I mean.. as I understand (might very well have misunderstood it) there are kernel, baseband, radio firmware and other components in a ROM (some, but not all). What I see, some ROMs replaces all (almost) of these components and some just contain minor updates. My worries is that somehow a chinese/european mix will cause problems as the chinese one is restricted ("google play.apk" will install but not launch). And I have no clue where the restrictions is implemented.

I have found two kind of guides with "step by step" instructions on the net, but neither one of them adress my worries..
The first kind deals with updating firmware from an earlier version to a later one within the same "strain" of firmware (non restricted). But it don't mention replacing a restricted firmware with a completely new, unrestricted one.
The other one deals with rooting the phone, also replacing the firmware with the same type of firmware "strain" as before.

For many of you guys, maybe the above is obvious. But as a first timer, I would like to know as much as possible before I start to fiddle with it, not after I have fiddled with it and bricked it.   :fingers-crossed:

Thanks for any replies in advance..


----------



## middleofsweden (Jan 21, 2013)

In this thread they discuss pretty much what I am worried about regarding converting from chinese FW to european, but it is for the chinese version of the S2.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1192575


----------



## wyan122 (Jan 21, 2013)

middleofsweden said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've spent the last ccouple of days plowing through internet trying to get answers about my S7562 (including 2 days reading through this thread). The phone is bought in China (neither S7562i or S7562L, it is the standard S7562) and as other cellphones from here, the google apps is cut out and replaced with samsung stuff and a ton of chinese crapware. However. The phone is not locked to a subscriber and works with any subscriber SIMcard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just get one rom(.md5) from samsung-updates.com,then flash it by odin (select the pda)

but  the baseband will never change! 

I would also like to find a way to change the baseband. Maybe just find a pit file, but no one provided.

:laugh:sorry for my poor english


----------



## mjalpl (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

i need establish a connection ADB and Fastboot in Windows.

Does anybody has this drivers for Samsung Galaxy S duos gt-s7562?


----------



## Phelin (Jan 22, 2013)

*WIFI not working...*

Guys,

I updated my mobile software via KIES and now i have a problem with the wifi, my phone stuck in "obtaining ip address" . I there any fix for this? Is it happening only to me or anyone has the same problem?


----------



## working man (Jan 22, 2013)

Wich version is the samsung kies allowing for the 7562? I did when i first use the phone and have no problem.

Is it already available the jellybean trought kies?

I rooted my phone but i'm really interested in the OTG feature. Any news or progress on this area?

Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## middleofsweden (Jan 22, 2013)

wyan122 said:


> just get one rom(.md5) from samsung-updates.com,then flash it by odin (select the pda)
> 
> but  the baseband will never change!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer Wyan.
Then, if the Chinese baseband FW works flawless with european FW.. I guess I'll give it a try then..  

BTW.. what I have understood, the baseband FW handles the cellphones radio. What differs the european one from the asian one? I mean.. the times I have been in Sweden and used it with a swedish provider, I have had the same reception and call quality as my friends that have Swedish phones..


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 22, 2013)

juddnetcafe said:


> thanks for sharing.
> had the same problem of pop ups every 3hrs.
> 
> can u provide the link where it can guide me where to download the 400mb file and the steps of flashing
> ...

Click to collapse



Visit samfirmware.com n u will get firmwares of devices u want.....
Dont just say thanks but "hit thanks button"

Sent from my rooted S3 using xda premium


----------



## ianjay06 (Jan 24, 2013)

any custom rom about this rom?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 25, 2013)

ianjay06 said:


> any custom rom about this rom?

Click to collapse



Yes.....kyle open rom!!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium 

Dont just say thanks,hit thanks


----------



## [GS] (Jan 25, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Yes.....kyle open rom!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> Dont just say thanks,hit thanks

Click to collapse



kyle open room have so much lag!!! its so slow ...


----------



## sopyster (Jan 25, 2013)

installation not transfer files to external card ...... some help
I wish there is a good custom rom 
thanks


----------



## robert__ (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm having more and more problems with the phone, while I did not make any changes recently.

Yesterday the phone suddenly rebooted in the morning, and in the afternoon I found it was switched off (it was not out of power).
Today again I found the phone had rebooted and was sitting their waiting for me to enter the PIN codes. When I entered the PIN codes I got several SMS messages from my provider about missed calls.

The only common factor is that it seems to mostly happen when driving. So I figure it is either having a problem with the Bluetooth or it is having problems with rapidly changing cellphone towers.


----------



## shanal (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 26, 2013)

shanal said:


> Is there any way to move apps to sdcard without rooting ???

Click to collapse



May ur dream (of moving apps in sd) come true in next software update..........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## JGS_ (Jan 26, 2013)

Going to buy this in the end I think : http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_ot_997d-5110.php
It has 1 GB ram, not 512 + dual core !! Read some very positive reviews about it


----------



## tim04hy (Jan 26, 2013)

Been under Kyle OpenROM for a week and its good. I now have the hand to control games and apps by speeding it up. Of course theres still lags and it cannot handle multitasking. Im really planning on selling it now.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shanal (Jan 26, 2013)

If I root my phone, would my warranty become null ???


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jan 26, 2013)

shanal said:


> If I root my phone, would my warranty become null ???

Click to collapse



Nope.... If you *Unlock Your Bootloader* then your Warranty Becomes Void. Rooting does not require to Unlock your Bootloader. You can root your phone even on Locked Bootloader. So technically speaking, no, just rooting DOES NOT VOID YOUR WARRANTY.


Hit thanks if I answered your question satisfactorily.


----------



## shanal (Jan 26, 2013)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> Nope.... If you *Unlock Your Bootloader* then your Warranty Becomes Void. Rooting does not require to Unlock your Bootloader. You can root your phone even on Locked Bootloader. So technically speaking, no, just rooting DOES NOT VOID YOUR WARRANTY.
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I answered your question satisfactorily.

Click to collapse



How can i root my phone ??


----------



## sadow37 (Jan 26, 2013)

*same*



robert__ said:


> I'm having more and more problems with the phone, while I did not make any changes recently.
> 
> Yesterday the phone suddenly rebooted in the morning, and in the afternoon I found it was switched off (it was not out of power).
> Today again I found the phone had rebooted and was sitting their waiting for me to enter the PIN codes. When I entered the PIN codes I got several SMS messages from my provider about missed calls.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm facing the same problem man tooo!!!!!!!!!!!
is that a timed bug ???? 
everytime i try to open viber , the device reboots
everytime I go to see the list of intalled apps or to un install apps the device reboots

any solution?


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 27, 2013)

sadow37 said:


> I'm facing the same problem man tooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> is that a timed bug ????
> everytime i try to open viber , the device reboots
> everytime I go to see the list of intalled apps or to un install apps the device reboots
> ...

Click to collapse



Try factory resetting your phone by going to recovery and doing factory reset
This helps me everytime on my galaxy 3 and mostly will on this phone too

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




shanal said:


> How can i root my phone ??

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted you will lose your warranty
The only way to root is by following vikassaini01's tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1912654 and we do not have any other working way to root stock ROM


----------



## nishdesai95 (Jan 27, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> May ur dream (of moving apps in sd) come true in next software update..........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have any idea about the release date of the update?
I think its in september and that too jellybean
But please can you let me know

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 27, 2013)

nishdesai95 said:


> Do you have any idea about the release date of the update?
> I think its in september and that too jellybean
> But please can you let me know
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey.......who told u JB is comming in september......any idea??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## nishdesai95 (Jan 27, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Hey.......who told u JB is comming in september......any idea??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I read that on a webpage.
Actually i googled to know about the next update
It says that samsung is releasing jb for 11mobiles and 4tablets
It includes our s duos and i think its 25th spetember but im still  not sure about it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## msasm09 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Repartion internal memory*

dear all while surfing for a fix for the virtual sd-card which alocate about 1.7 GB of internal memory i found this topic 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916936
so can any die hard samsung owner proff it works for our s7562 
thank you


----------



## nishdesai95 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lets all of us write to samsung to include MOVE TO SD CARD option in next update

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## megathaum (Jan 27, 2013)

to robert_ :a while ago i too had this problem of auto rebooting. in my case it seemed to be either car/bt or this call recorder pro s/w. so i disabled all call recording and set that app to frozen and now 17 days up and running without reboot. and i have used it in the car regularly. fingers crossed it is not a bug with bluetooth or i'll have to find myself yet another phone...


----------



## davidlinker (Jan 27, 2013)

robert__ said:


> Exactly, and this is the PROBLEM. I cannot enable call-forwarding on either SIM, since my SIM's are from different countries and neither network will allow me to forward calls to another country. In addition, the providers will charge you for call forwarding.
> So what I get instead, is that I have one call active, and if someone calls me on the other number, they cannot get through.
> 
> As to WiFi problems, what I get is it disconnects when I'm not using the phone but then when I pick up the phone and start using it again, it re-connects to the WiFi. So it does not keep connected.
> ...

Click to collapse



In Settings under Wi-Fi, under Advanced settings, there is an option "Keep Wi-Fi on durng sleep" and options "Always", "Only when plugged in" and "Never"


----------



## sadow37 (Jan 28, 2013)

msasm09 said:


> dear all while surfing for a fix for the virtual sd-card which alocate about 1.7 gb of internal memory i found this topic
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916936
> so can any die hard samsung owner proff it works for our s7562
> thank you

Click to collapse



صديقي أنا مافهمت شي من الصفحة الللي بعتلنا ياها 
ممكن تشرحلي المغزى بالعربي من هالصفحة بايميل خاص لو سمحت
مشكور


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

sadow37 said:


> صديقي أنا مافهمت شي من الصفحة الللي بعتلنا ياها
> ممكن تشرحلي المغزى بالعربي من هالصفحة بايميل خاص لو سمحت
> مشكور

Click to collapse



English please! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

sadow37 said:


> صديقي أنا مافهمت شي من الصفحة الللي بعتلنا ياها
> ممكن تشرحلي المغزى بالعربي من هالصفحة بايميل خاص لو سمحت
> مشكور

Click to collapse



Stupid accidental thanks.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stupid accidental thanks.

Click to collapse



What was that?? 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## allspark2020 (Jan 29, 2013)

nishdesai95 said:


> Lets all of us write to samsung to include MOVE TO SD CARD option in next update
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is not going to help us at all as even with move 2 sd option all the stuff will go to internal sd card and our phone's internal memory is too low. The best thing we can do is use app2sd app app2sd script or link2sd


----------



## msasm09 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Repartion NAND*

consider to what i recall the topic provide us with a tool to edit the pit file which used under ODIN when checking re partition check OK 
what i mean the easy way i suffer from being short of 1.7 GB as virtual sd-card which named "SD-CARD" while our device shipped with 4GB 
so mu question is if one of the hero , die hard Samsung owner could confirm that by shrinking the SD-CARD and gain it's space to user data or even system as the recent JB ROM for SII OK 
that's part one 
the part two is how to mount the EXT-SD-CARD as SD-CARD so the application data by default located in so we will not need any third party or re partition sd card 
thank you


----------



## mattern64 (Jan 29, 2013)

vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks very much for this step by step approach eventhough i do not use samsung galaxy s duo but i believe i will help my friends with these simplified steps. i have been able to root a phone i bought from china called gionee gn700w. it is also a dual sim with functions and specifications like the s duo. i will love to install a Custom Rom from the jelly bean family. 
Also, i love what the s duo can do with regards with it beautiful icons app and colourful interfaces and fastness. my question is, is it possible to install the samsung galaxy s duo custom Rom or install a rather updated version such as the jelly bean 4.1 since this a dual sim phone with dual functionalities?

your asistance will be much appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2013)

*HD video is going to slow or can't play*

HI, I hv new Samsung Galaxy S duos  and i cann't play HD videos can u some 1 suggest me. whats the region behind it.
 have instaled HD player and Video Player which Support MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV  
- MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV   Format. but  i unable to play HD videos and WMA and other format video . If it is running then it is very slow .


----------



## niloo (Jan 31, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos hang too much*

dear all,

need ur help

i bought samsung galaxy s duos  15 days ago, few days it was working fine, but from last 4-5 days the phone hangs like anything, display also goes blank when i get an call or message, its troubling a lot, plz help, thanks in advance


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sidc91 (Jan 31, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



to open up contacts swiftly go to contacts>options>contacts to display>customized list n uncheck SIM contacts

also uncheck cpu power saving by settings> power saving> cpu powersaving


----------



## akshay007dhore (Jan 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> HI, I hv new Samsung Galaxy S duos  and i cann't play HD videos can u some 1 suggest me. whats the region behind it.
> have instaled HD player and Video Player which Support MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV
> - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV   Format. but  i unable to play HD videos and WMA and other format video . If it is running then it is very slow .

Click to collapse



Same problem

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 92MB (Jan 31, 2013)

*DFU Mode*

Hi guys

Just wondering is it possible to enter into DFU Mode in Samsung Galaxy or any Android phone for that matter like you do in iPhones?
I am wondering how these companies load their software first time in their phones ?


----------



## JoJo2211 (Feb 1, 2013)

mzbeg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering is it possible to enter into DFU Mode in Samsung Galaxy or any Android phone for that matter like you do in iPhones?
> I am wondering how these companies load their software first time in their phones ?

Click to collapse



Sure. It's called the "Download Mode" in Samsung phones.  Press and hold Vol Down key + home button + powerbutton at the same time to enter the download mode.


----------



## JGS_ (Feb 1, 2013)

JGS_ said:


> Going to buy this in the end I think : http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_ot_997d-5110.php
> It has 1 GB ram, not 512 + dual core !! Read some very positive reviews about it

Click to collapse



Well bought it now for my GF and have no regrets at all! bye bye Samsung. Next time give us decent dual sim phones!


----------



## 92MB (Feb 1, 2013)

*DFU Mode*



JoJo2211 said:


> Sure. It's called the "Download Mode" in Samsung phones.  Press and hold Vol Down key + home button + powerbutton at the same time to enter the download mode.

Click to collapse



I do not think so. DFU mode is just like installing software on a hard disk in a computer. It replaces not just the OS (as in jailbreaking) but the
bootloader firmware as well. DFU mode performs a similar function to restore mode, except that in DFU mode, the iPhone never even tries
 to boot OS X. It’s kind of like booting a PC off a restore disc, which then replaces your OS with a pristine installation.


----------



## shayanagha85 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Mass Storage Mode*

hi, i want to connect my Galaxy S Duos (GT-S7562) to my car stereo as a usb mass storage device, so it could recognize the external memory and i could listen to my musics , but there is no option in my phone.
i see this app : SGS3 Easy UMS ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1711009 )
but it wont work with my phone. 
any one have any suggestions ???


----------



## vinay dahme (Feb 2, 2013)

*need help*

hi all..
does nybody kno how to overclock cpu n gpu of Samsung galaxy s duos.
my ph is rooted and have tried various app like set cpu, droid overclock etc from playstore.
but none working, kernel not found smthing error coming..
any help appreciated.
thnx..

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




akshay007dhore said:


> Ya that will affect battery life.........try activating power saving mode by overclocking cpu to 1.4 GHz
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dude how to overclock.. various apps like set cpu on google play not working..


----------



## ddmaan2 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Help Samsung GT-S7562 Duos Problems*

Hi there, I have a couple of problems with my phone, 1. When in settings - SIM card manager a message comes up saying "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped" and 2. I can recieve texts, but can't send texts from the second SIM card. Can anyone help me with this please..


----------



## yankeexda (Feb 3, 2013)

*jelly bean*

new user here. 

still waiting for the jelly bean update


----------



## BlushMaq (Feb 3, 2013)

*Problem updating the phone*

A 5 MB software update has been released for our phone in India a while ago.. I downloaded the update.. then it says it'll reboot.. when it reboots it boots into recovery i.e. cwm recovery..Then when i restart the device it says update not finished. So the update dont install at all..got any solution for it??


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 3, 2013)

sagardrokr said:


> A 5 MB software update has been released for our phone in India a while ago.. I downloaded the update.. then it says it'll reboot.. when it reboots it boots into recovery i.e. cwm recovery..Then when i restart the device it says update not finished. So the update dont install at all..got any solution for it??

Click to collapse



U shouldnt have cwm..........software update does not work on any custom recovery.....flash stock recovery
---------------------
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium 

Dont just say thanks.........hit thanks


----------



## shayanagha85 (Feb 3, 2013)

ddmaan2 said:


> Hi there, I have a couple of problems with my phone, 1. When in settings - SIM card manager a message comes up saying "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped" and 2. I can recieve texts, but can't send texts from the second SIM card. Can anyone help me with this please..

Click to collapse



you obviously have problems with your SIM card,better contact with your carrier .
For the second problem, you better look up your "Message Center" of your second sim, for that go to messaging > settings > message centre (under Text message settings) and change the message center number due to your carrier's suggest.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




shayanagha85 said:


> hi, i want to connect my Galaxy S Duos (GT-S7562) to my car stereo as a usb mass storage device, so it could recognize the external memory and i could listen to my musics , but there is no option in my phone.
> i see this app : SGS3 Easy UMS ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1711009 )
> but it wont work with my phone.
> any one have any suggestions ???

Click to collapse



any one any idea ???????


----------



## ferrazrafael (Feb 3, 2013)

*Disappointed on the performance*

I have a S7562 for 3 months right now. And I'm disappointed on the performance of this phone. It can't carry well the interface, it seems always laggy, I need to close all apps all the time so it don't became sluggish. 
Basic Features like making a call is slow too. Contacts and Dialer app takes too much to load.
I compared it with my friends Galaxy Y 5360, LG Optimus Net Dual P698 and Galaxy Ace 5830. And all phones are faster the mine, even using a ARMv6 CPUs clocked at 800Mhz. I have about 100 contacts and my friend with the Galaxy Y has about 600 and it opens faster.

In my opinion this could be considered a bug, I paid more to get less.

Maybe Samsung made a mistake using ICS in this phone, maybe Gingerbread would deliver a better user experience.

I really hope that Samsung fix this issues, this phone performance isn't suitable for its category and price. Maybe with JellyBean this can be fixed.

update: Not using power saving


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 4, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> I have a S7562 for 3 months right now. And I'm disappointed on the performance of this phone. It can't carry well the interface, it seems always laggy, I need to close all apps all the time so it don't became sluggish.
> Basic Features like making a call is slow too. Contacts and Dialer app takes too much to load.
> I compared it with my friends Galaxy Y 5360, LG Optimus Net Dual P698 and Galaxy Ace 5830. And all phones are faster the mine, even using a ARMv6 CPUs clocked at 800Mhz. I have about 100 contacts and my friend with the Galaxy Y has about 600 and it opens faster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only u r facing this..............disable power saving.........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## [GS] (Feb 4, 2013)

sagardrokr said:


> A 5 MB software update has been released for our phone in India a while ago.. I downloaded the update.. then it says it'll reboot.. when it reboots it boots into recovery i.e. cwm recovery..Then when i restart the device it says update not finished. So the update dont install at all..got any solution for it??

Click to collapse



No Update avaibile in Albania!!!!!  i have stock firmware


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 4, 2013)

[GS] said:


> No Update avaibile in Albania!!!!!  i have stock firmware

Click to collapse



Have patience..........u ll get it soon.........i recieved 3 days after all claimed........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## [GS] (Feb 4, 2013)

sagardrokr said:


> A 5 MB software update has been released for our phone in India a while ago.. I downloaded the update.. then it says it'll reboot.. when it reboots it boots into recovery i.e. cwm recovery..Then when i restart the device it says update not finished. So the update dont install at all..got any solution for it??

Click to collapse





akshay007dhore said:


> Have patience..........u ll get it soon.........i recieved 3 days after all claimed........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its jelly bean or only simple update for ISC 4.0.4 ? Tell me


----------



## shanal (Feb 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> HI, I hv new Samsung Galaxy S duos  and i cann't play HD videos can u some 1 suggest me. whats the region behind it.
> have instaled HD player and Video Player which Support MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV
> - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV   Format. but  i unable to play HD videos and WMA and other format video . If it is running then it is very slow .

Click to collapse





akshay007dhore said:


> Same problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S Duos cannot play videos of resolution 720p or 1080p ie HD videos. You can verify that from various review videos on youtube. One such video is linked below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIrSfW0wgE0

As for playing videos of various formats, I am using mxplayer and so far I have been able to play videos of format flv,mp4,avi,mpg,wmv  

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




[GS] said:


> Its jelly bean or only simple update for ISC 4.0.4 ? Tell me

Click to collapse



It is a simple update for ICS 4.0.4 

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




ferrazrafael said:


> I have a S7562 for 3 months right now. And I'm disappointed on the performance of this phone. It can't carry well the interface, it seems always laggy, I need to close all apps all the time so it don't became sluggish.
> Basic Features like making a call is slow too. Contacts and Dialer app takes too much to load.
> I compared it with my friends Galaxy Y 5360, LG Optimus Net Dual P698 and Galaxy Ace 5830. And all phones are faster the mine, even using a ARMv6 CPUs clocked at 800Mhz. I have about 100 contacts and my friend with the Galaxy Y has about 600 and it opens faster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can disable power saving mode from the notification panel.... or you can change the power saving options from settings-->power saving--> and uncheck CPU power saving.

This will definitely improve your device performance...:highfive:


----------



## ferrazrafael (Feb 4, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Only u r facing this..............disable power saving.........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All this report that I gave is without the use of power saving, when you enable power saving things just get worst. For this phone power saving is only useful when you are expecting a call and you battery is low. because it slows down too much the phone.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## xbox1900 (Feb 4, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> ... I paid more to get less...

Click to collapse



That would be a good and true emblem for Samsung! Keep distance off this trickster company!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 4, 2013)

May samsung go bankrupt!!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




shanal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S Duos cannot play videos of resolution 720p or 1080p ie HD videos. You can verify that from various review videos on youtube. One such video is linked below
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIrSfW0wgE0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U mean to say that u cann play 720p videos with mxplayer  smoothly??
How??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## shanal (Feb 5, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> May samsung go bankrupt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I meant that we can play videos of different formats using mxplayer !!!
I have not found any player which can play 720p videos smoothly because the device does not support HD playback...

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




ferrazrafael said:


> All this report that I gave is without the use of power saving, when you enable power saving things just get worst. For this phone power saving is only useful when you are expecting a call and you battery is low. because it slows down too much the phone.

Click to collapse



I haven't seen any one else with problems such as yours. Maybe you have installed too many apps which are degrading the phone performance. You may uninstall some of them to improve performance...


----------



## Laprince (Feb 5, 2013)

*Phone.apk ......help needed fast*

Please can someone help me with the phone.apk for this phone Galaxy s.duos, i had issues with it, i did a back up , but when i did factory reset , i lost everything, , now the phone is on, but there is no network signal of any sort . i unistalled it cos it was showing me 4 missed calls , but whenever i click on it, the notifications still shows that i have 4 missed calls, i have rebooted, cleared cache and finally i unistalled it from titanium back up, hoping to re install it, but cudnt find it, I will be glad if someone can help me with the phone.apk .


----------



## vinay dahme (Feb 6, 2013)

Laprince said:


> Please can someone help me with the phone.apk for this phone Galaxy s.duos, i had issues with it, i did a back up , but when i did factory reset , i lost everything, , now the phone is on, but there is no network signal of any sort . i unistalled it cos it was showing me 4 missed calls , but whenever i click on it, the notifications still shows that i have 4 missed calls, i have rebooted, cleared cache and finally i unistalled it from titanium back up, hoping to re install it, but cudnt find it, I will be glad if someone can help me with the phone.apk .

Click to collapse



I had the same problem..
problem is not wid ur phone.apk..
its wid the UI of Samsung.. ie Touchwiz home..
tried everything bt I had 2 miss call struck on my homescreen..
now using go launcher and uninstalled touchwiz home and everthing working fine..



hit the thanx button...

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

hi nybody successful in overclocking cpu..??
plz share..
also any custom ROM for dis piece of shi*..

I have tried quite a handful of softwares bt kernel is not supported..


----------



## Laprince (Feb 6, 2013)

Well you may be right, I had to flash the whole firmware all over again, cos like I said I un installed the phone.apk from TB, so not even a factory reset resolved it, but I definitely will try another launcher. Thanks 

Sent from my V1277 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashu258 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi can anybody (senior member) make a list of applications that can be safely disabled to save ram... 

I had disabled 
chaton (whatsapp user) ., 
Samsung apps (play store is better) ,
 my music (never used) ,
 my movies (never used), 
talk (never used) , 
google+ (never used) , 
Google map (sygic user) . 

After disabling these apps now my ram is at 415 MB, and earlier it was 530 MB around... 

I had noticed great improvement in lagging and battery life. You ppl can also try this, 

To disable system apps, and go to SETTING -> APPLICATION MANAGER - >ALL TAB - > Select app u wanna disable and then disable it. 

CAUTION : DONT DISABLE CONTACTS OR you will lose all your contacts though you enable it later. 

If there is any update to this list then let me know.. 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## vinay dahme (Feb 6, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> Hi can anybody (senior member) make a list of applications that can be safely disabled to save ram...
> 
> I had disabled
> chaton (whatsapp user) .,
> ...

Click to collapse



u can uninstall above app by root access..
moreover use link to sd for conserving system memory..
after uninstalling all bloatware I have 1.15 gb internal and 395mb system memory free after using around 2gb apps


----------



## vinodpillai27 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Network Issue*

I am facing a prob. with this phone before and after installing this rom, some times my network shows one round with a cross mark, each time I have to re-boot to make a call, some times the internet connection also behave like this, any solution?

Any news about Jellybean for UAE customers?

 Vinod Kumar
 Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been getting data service drops, as in the H icon will still be showing, but data will not work until I reboot.  It happens a couple of times a day sometimes, each time requiring a reboot.

Is there anything I can do about it?  I press the software update button, but there are no updates in the Hong Kong region.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## ashu258 (Feb 7, 2013)

vinay dahme said:


> u can uninstall above app by root access..
> moreover use link to sd for conserving system memory..
> after uninstalling all bloatware I have 1.15 gb internal and 395mb system memory free after using around 2gb apps

Click to collapse



I had not rooted my phone, and this is a technique used for ppl without root. It will be great if you put here a list of bloatwares you removed.... And still ur phone is running fine. 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## shanal (Feb 7, 2013)

I recently got a 6 mb software update for my phone. If you have not received it yet then please check for updates...   

After updating the power saving option has disappeared. And the phone performance has improved. So i recommend this update  

Don't thank me, hit thanks button...   

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adrianoercy (Feb 7, 2013)

*The new 6mb update unroots Samsung S7562?*



shanal said:


> I recently got a 6 mb software update for my phone. If you have not received it yet then please check for updates...
> 
> After updating the power saving option has disappeared. And the phone performance has improved. So i recommend this update
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your phone rooted? If so, does it stay rooted AFTER you update it? I have a rooted Samsung S7562 and received the update alert on phone, but I am not sure if i should install it...


----------



## Budeh75 (Feb 7, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> Hi can anybody (senior member) make a list of applications that can be safely disabled to save ram...
> 
> I had disabled
> chaton (whatsapp user) .,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1634624


----------



## nishdesai95 (Feb 7, 2013)

shanal said:


> I recently got a 6 mb software update for my phone. If you have not received it yet then please check for updates...
> 
> After updating the power saving option has disappeared. And the phone performance has improved. So i recommend this update
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friens thanks a lot evwn i updated it yesterday and today i noticed the power saving option is gone!! And i thought that it was problen with my phone.
Theres alao googleplay added
I also think battery life has affected

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## khan_frd2002 (Feb 7, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Disables blackscreen issue after a call.

ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25


----------



## shanal (Feb 7, 2013)

No dude,  my phone is not rooted. But i think that the phone, if rooted, will remain so even after updating because rooting is nothing but unlocking administrative privileges in the phone.  It is same as having an administrator account on the computer. 
But if you are using any custom rom then I am not sure whether the update will be available or not.. 
If it is not availiable then you can easily flash your phone with stock rom and install the update...  

Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edongcraig (Feb 7, 2013)

Why CM cannot be activated in gt-S7562 ??? developers please help us for making CM available for us users of this unit. Please please.... THANK ....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## shanal (Feb 7, 2013)

What do you mean when you say "battery life is affected". 
The update had no negative effect on my battery life. 

Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 7, 2013)

*update*

today got a new update.nearly 6 mb that
was.any one facing changes please post it.i
feel some speed increase and a new music
player called play now......and one more
when the calls are coming ringtone and
caller name are ringing.how to disable that
caller name sound.....


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shanal (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes the phone is smoother now. And the new player will enable us to play our music online. Also the power saving option has disappeared. 
To disable the calling out of caller name you can disable the talkback app from applications menu. 

Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

You can disable handy, talkback, weather widget, yahoo news, yahoo finance, YouTube, polaris viewer(use office suite instead) and gamehub. 

I have disabled all the above apps along with the apps you mentioned in your post and my phone is working fine.  

Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 8, 2013)

shanal said:


> Yes the phone is smoother now. And the new player will enable us to play our music online. Also the power saving option has disappeared.
> To disable the calling out of caller name you can disable the talkback app from applications menu.
> 
> Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button
> ...

Click to collapse



ok but the how to enable that talkback app again.and one more if I want to root my phone; which method should I refer for this updated firmware


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 8, 2013)

Dont install beats audio...........this device is not well for beats audio

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## shanal (Feb 9, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> ok but the how to enable that talkback app again.and one more if I want to root my phone; which method should I refer for this updated firmware

Click to collapse



go to settings-->applications manager--> under the all tab you will find the list of all the apps on your device (both system apps and downloaded apps ) .At the end of the list all the apps that you have disabled are there, you can reactivate any app from there.... 

Don't say thanks, Hit the thanks button....


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 9, 2013)

shanal said:


> go to settings-->applications manager--> under the all tab you will find the list of all the apps on your device (both system apps and downloaded apps ) .At the end of the list all the apps that you have disabled are there, you can reactivate any app from there....
> 
> Don't say thanks, Hit the thanks button....

Click to collapse



but please how to root my phone.and how to nove game data to external card.any method. please post


----------



## djfreaky (Feb 10, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> but please how to root my phone.and how to nove game data to external card.any method. please post

Click to collapse



http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html

After you root the download directorybind software, to move game data folder like for nfs most wanted download the data files to ur pc laptop then transfer the game data folder to ur ext sd card nd install nfs most wanted offline apk file in ur phone, open directory bind-add new entry- press hold on mnt/extSdcard and select where you have saved the game data file, so it looks something like -mnt/extSdcard/folder/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ then in the below 
enter mount target path again press /sdcard/ and then select /sdcard/Android/data/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ or if it is not present in the go to android/data folder and click on new and create the path
then click add , now check bind and ur done. now oen the nfs most wanted app
more on directory bind http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410262


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 10, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html
> 
> After you root the download directorybind software, to move game data folder like for nfs most wanted download the data files to ur pc laptop then transfer the game data folder to ur ext sd card nd install nfs most wanted offline apk file in ur phone, open directory bind-add new entry- press hold on mnt/extSdcard and select where you have saved the game data file, so it looks something like -mnt/extSdcard/folder/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ then in the below
> enter mount target path again press /sdcard/ and then select /sdcard/Android/data/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ or if it is not present in the go to android/data folder and click on new and create the path
> ...

Click to collapse




really thanks for ur help.but this rooting technique works with latest galaxy duos firmware update na?and how can i revert back to stock firmware in case there is JB update then i have to go to update process na.


----------



## krima1995 (Feb 10, 2013)

*How Can i move the apps to external card ?*

Hi Guys ,, i bought samsung galaxy s duos and i want to install(move) apps to external card and i tired to try to do that 

can anyone help me please


----------



## djfreaky (Feb 10, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> really thanks for ur help.but this rooting technique works with latest galaxy duos firmware update na?and how can i revert back to stock firmware in case there is JB update then i have to go to update process na.

Click to collapse



Yes works with latest firmware, when there is jellybean update you can download the whole firmware from samfirmware.com size would be 500mb arnd and then flash with odin or you can use stock recovery .tar that you may find in the 4rth page of this forum, its a small file, flash it with odin to get stock recovery and then you can get jellybean update over OTA, i always download the whole 500 mb firmware because i hate to wait for OTA update, it takes 2-3 days sometimes because server cant handle all request and you are put in a queue


----------



## chrispinto2197 (Feb 10, 2013)

*try this*

i too had the same problem link to sd was s**t,
ty this...galaxysduosthings*blogspot*in /2013 /01/ how-to-swap-samsung-galaxy-s-duos*html
i now have 7gb of internal memory!!:laugh:
replAce * by dots n remove the spaces...


----------



## djfreaky (Feb 10, 2013)

krima1995 said:


> Hi Guys ,, i bought samsung galaxy s duos and i want to install(move) apps to external card and i tired to try to do that
> 
> can anyone help me please

Click to collapse



You have to root your phone partitioon your micro sd card and install link2sd to link aps to ext sd, search this thread


----------



## chrispinto2197 (Feb 10, 2013)

*TRY THIS!!*

Power and root users or just normal users
please do check this blog....
if we support it only then will the admin be encouraged to help us...
galaxysduosthings*blogspot*in/
remove the spaces and replace * by dot....
and please do thank me.. :angel:

-new user,,...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 10, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> really thanks for ur help.but this rooting technique works with latest galaxy duos firmware update na?and how can i revert back to stock firmware in case there is JB update then i have to go to update process na.

Click to collapse



Make backup of unrooted rom......its told in tutorial[COLOR/]

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 10, 2013)

*Recent update*

Recently received an 6mb update after that i found that power saving option disappears which results in more battery drainage, is there any way to get that power saving back in my s duos ? 

Reply plz


----------



## yankeexda (Feb 10, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> Recently received an 6mb update after that i found that power saving option disappears which results in more battery drainage, is there any way to get that power saving back in my s duos ?
> 
> Reply plz

Click to collapse



downgrade maybe? or install battery saving app from playstore


----------



## ferrazrafael (Feb 10, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> Recently received an 6mb update after that i found that power saving option disappears which results in more battery drainage, is there any way to get that power saving back in my s duos ?
> 
> Reply plz

Click to collapse



this New update come from kies or over the air?


----------



## krima1995 (Feb 10, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> You have to root your phone partitioon your micro sd card and install link2sd to link aps to ext sd, search this thread

Click to collapse



i already rooted it but how can i partition the phone and the sd card ? and why the internal and external memory both are found in mnt/sdcard and external so ??


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 10, 2013)

yankeexda said:


> downgrade maybe? or install battery saving app from playstore

Click to collapse



downgrade means phone starts using more of battery compare to the time when my phone has power saving option i need that back any way to get that back ? 

i already have app for battery saving but its not worth it as much as power saving mode i want it back any way to get that back ? 



ferrazrafael said:


> this New update come from kies or over the air?

Click to collapse



its an OTA update n i am unable to from kies as i try updating thru kies its starts downloading the update but then auto disconnects the device with PC n reconnects and again starts downloading the update but in the end it fails an i receive an notice box with some sort of message written in Korean which i am unable to understand. 

below is the attached image of error message 

Any solution for this ?


----------



## mojster666 (Feb 10, 2013)

*What about profiles for both SIM cards?*

Which applications are suitable for setting profiles in Duos phones?
I want that one profile (eg. "normal") provides ringtones, vibration, volume, sound for SMS etc.. for the both two SIM cards at once.
(as with the previous phone -not Android- Samsung B5722 Duos.


----------



## mjalpl (Feb 10, 2013)

krima1995 said:


> i already rooted it but how can i partition the phone and the sd card ? and why the internal and external memory both are found in mnt/sdcard and external so ??

Click to collapse



The memory phone you can t format. You can format The sd card, using a partition tools program.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 11, 2013)

Mount ext sd as internal sd..........
check here

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 11, 2013)

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## tapandesai89 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lost Root Rights After Firmware Update*

I rooted my Galaxy S 7562 using the method described on this page, everything was working fine until now, but yesterday I got the notification about the available firmware upgrade. The about was about 6.10 MB in size. But after the update I've lost the Root Rights, now I am not able to use any of the applications which requires root.

Current Configuration Of My Device

Model Number: GT-7562

Android Version: 4.0.4

Baseband Version: S7562DDMA1

Kernel Version:
3.0.8-1102401
[email protected]#1
Thu Jan 31 01:23:54 KST 2013

Build Number
IMM76I.S7562XXAMA4

Please tell me how can I recover the ROOT RIGHTS?

Thanks in advance


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 12, 2013)

tapandesai89 said:


> I rooted my Galaxy S 7562 using the method described on this page, everything was working fine until now, but yesterday I got the notification about the available firmware upgrade. The about was about 6.10 MB in size. But after the update I've lost the Root Rights, now I am not able to use any of the applications which requires root.
> 
> Current Configuration Of My Device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firmware updates unroots ur device..........u have to root it again

Dont just say thanks.....hit thanks


----------



## kinfin (Feb 12, 2013)

*Recovery mode*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have got the trouble with getting into recovery mode. Should I stay on a cable to get in ?  My result is "recovery mode where is no possibility to "install zip from sd " , there is only " update from external card"  and  after hiting CWM superuser it falls as a mistake with the signature. 
Am I in the right mode???

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




andre.silva.92 said:


> Recovery mode with out CWM
> 
> VOL UP + VOL DOWN + HOME + POWER

Click to collapse



Hi, should I stay on the cable with this procedure? I have got any strange recovery mode, where is no possibility to install zip from sd card...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 12, 2013)

kinfin said:


> Hi, I have got the trouble with getting into recovery mode. Should I stay on a cable to get in ?  My result is "recovery mode where is no possibility to "install zip from sd " , there is only " update from external card"  and  after hiting CWM superuser it falls as a mistake with the signature.
> Am I in the right mode???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there sign of cwm(of hat on gear)??????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## vinay dahme (Feb 12, 2013)

*prob with phone*

hi all, 
after 6 mb update phone's performance has increased, bt while ny sms comes phone reads out whole content.. 
ny1 facing similar prob or knows ways to get rid of it.. disabled talkback app already..

also ny1 kno ny good custom rom for this phone or how to overclock cpu..????


----------



## allspark2020 (Feb 12, 2013)

We have one ROM known as KyleOpen ROM by cheatman

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Feb 12, 2013)

working very good after update :victory:
but now battery drain very fast


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 13, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> downgrade means phone starts using more of battery compare to the time when my phone has power saving option i need that back any way to get that back ?
> 
> i already have app for battery saving but its not worth it as much as power saving mode i want it back any way to get that back ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*NO SOLUTIION FOR MY PROBLEM*


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 13, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> *NO SOLUTIION FOR MY PROBLEM*

Click to collapse



One cant understand what is written thats why cant solve!!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xbox1900 (Feb 13, 2013)

*.PIT file*

For those who seeks .pit file.
As I told before, I have sold my S7562 for 30% of its price, It is not worth more. Will never ever buy a Samsung again.
Extremely happy with MM A110.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 13, 2013)

xbox1900 said:


> For those who seeks .pit file.
> As I told before, I have sold my S7562 for 30% of its price, It is not worth more. Will never ever buy a Samsung again.
> Extremely happy with MM A110.

Click to collapse



U should have bought a116.......its hd.......anyways......whats this pit file??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xbox1900 (Feb 13, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> U should have bought a116.......its hd.......anyways......whats this pit file??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is what am going to order shortly! 
PIT file is needed to re-partition the phone when flashing ROMs with Odin.


----------



## unkcleri (Feb 13, 2013)

robert__ said:


> Hi tristone,
> 
> I think I don't fully understand how the "Dual SIM always on enabled" is meant to work. I figured it would work truely almost as if they are separate phones. Not that it tries to forward calls from one network to another, which I don't want to have happen anyway as the two SIMs are from providers in different countries and could cause high fees.
> 
> My understanding was that forwarding calls to the other SIM is a practise used by dual-SIM phones that only support dual-standby.

Click to collapse



i have sama problem, n now all is well 
thank all


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 13, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> One cant understand what is written thats why cant solve!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 said at that 6 mb update power saving option vanish from my phone i want to get back that power saving option is there ny way to get that option of power saving back in phone ?


----------



## dei.andrei98 (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't experience any lags on mine, but mine got broken scr


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 13, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> said at that 6 mb update power saving option vanish from my phone i want to get back that power saving option is there ny way to get that option of power saving back in phone ?

Click to collapse



Rooted phone has stuff.......get an app as set cpu.....et governors n u can enable power saving from that......need any help.......may PM me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 14, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Rooted phone has stuff.......get an app as set cpu.....et governors n u can enable power saving from that......need any help.......may PM me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse




But i havn't rooted my phone i just want back that power saving option which was there when i buy that phone and now it vanish after that 6 mb OTA update. Is there any way to get back that power saving option without rooting the phone ? is there any way to rollback that 6 mb  update


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 14, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> But i havn't rooted my phone i just want back that power saving option which was there when i buy that phone and now it vanish after that 6 mb OTA update. Is there any way to get back that power saving option without rooting the phone ? is there any way to rollback that 6 mb  update

Click to collapse



Yes.....download xxal1 firmware(previous one) n flash it......its of 512 mb

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 14, 2013)

djfreaky said:


> Yes works with latest firmware, when there is jellybean update you can download the whole firmware from samfirmware.com size would be 500mb arnd and then flash with odin or you can use stock recovery .tar that you may find in the 4rth page of this forum, its a small file, flash it with odin to get stock recovery and then you can get jellybean update over OTA, i always download the whole 500 mb firmware because i hate to wait for OTA update, it takes 2-3 days sometimes because server cant handle all request and you are put in a queue

Click to collapse



thanks .but I am confused with flashing with original firmware method for ics. I will try to figure it out


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 14, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Yes.....download xxal1 firmware(previous one) n flash it......its of 512 mb
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



how to flash ? n from where i will get that firmware n is flashing equal to rooting the phone ? 

if i factory reset my phone will it work ? ?


----------



## vishal0311 (Feb 14, 2013)

*need custom rom for samsung galaxy s dues7562*

Dear sir
         I need custom rom for samsung galaxy s dues7562...........


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 14, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> how to flash ? n from where i will get that firmware n is flashing equal to rooting the phone ?
> 
> if i factory reset my phone will it work ? ?

Click to collapse



No no......factory reset just wipes data......google how to update s duos to xxall1......u ll get it there

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




vishal0311 said:


> Dear sir
> I need custom rom for samsung galaxy s dues7562...........

Click to collapse



Get it here

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium 
hit thanks


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Feb 14, 2013)

*thank's but help!!!*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



helpme, i have update my s7562 to XXALJ4 offical update then i tried to flash cwm with odin ,odin give me pass and it's look like it work and the yello triangl appers ,but when i enter recovery mod the stock recovery upers not cwm!!! whats rong i don't know,please help****one more thing i have try to flash cwm before the update and it work 100% but after the update it dosen't work,when i download the update witch is 15mb i lost the root but the superuser app still exsist ,i tried to root it throut the stock recovary it faild!!!


----------



## alligator_asl (Feb 14, 2013)

ahmadhj0310 said:


> ...but when i enter recovery mod the stock recovery upers not cwm!!! whats rong i don't know,please help****

Click to collapse



Try *this* rooting manual and delete install-recovery.sh after rooting.


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Feb 15, 2013)

*thanks..but..*

thanks,i try it it dosen't work,let me explain what happend exactly:
1-after i bought the devise i flashed cwm 5.5 and rooted my dives by the same way you told me to do
2-then i check for update(about device>softwear update) found update with 15mb i download it ,in order to install it i removed cwm(but i didn't remove the root) 
3-i insaled the update secssefully(XXALJ4)
4-When i tried to flash cwm the odin give me<pass> and yellow triangl appers ,but when i enter recovry mod the stock recovry appers not cwm!!!i foundout usb debugg not checked.
5-then i checked usb debugg and try it agin ....nothing changed still cwm not appears...then i treid cwm6(perhaps it work?)nothing the same thing

--the root is gone but the superuser app still exsist i see in the app (/system/bin/su)with green colour...and(root shell),(-wxr-xr-x)in red!!!??
..so please help me,is there a cwm and rood for my room(s7562XXALJ4)


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 15, 2013)

*help*

what is mean by increasing flash counter of the phone,if i want to root then is it necessary to take a back up of data which is present in the phone.what rooting do acually?if yes then then how can i back up my contacts and massages.


----------



## vinay dahme (Feb 15, 2013)

*life erniioo*



ahmadhj0310 said:


> thanks,i try it it dosen't work,let me explain what happend exactly:
> 1-after i bought the devise i flashed cwm 5.5 and rooted my dives by the same way you told me to do
> 2-then i check for update(about device>softwear update) found update with 15mb i download it ,in order to install it i removed cwm(but i didn't remove the root)
> 3-i insaled the update secssefully(XXALJ4)
> ...

Click to collapse



dude reflash recovery.tar with odin.. this happened few time wid me also.. bt reflashing solves the problem..
and remember not to flash stockrecovery.tar.
and afterwards press vol up, down, menu and power btton for 1 or 2 sec only thn release, don keep thm press.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 15, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> what is mean by increasing flash counter of the phone,if i want to root then is it necessary to take a back up of data which is present in the phone.what rooting do acually?if yes then then how can i back up my contacts and massages.

Click to collapse



Rooting gives u system level access.........u can make changes in system files.......use many apps n gain super access on ur phone.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## basloubert (Feb 15, 2013)

Question about RAM memory info:
This phone has 465 Mb RAM. If I check the availability in e.g. ES Taskmanager, I have average 60 Mb left. However in Android itself, it says about 160 Mb. Can anybody explain this difference, and what info is true. Is it Android or ES Taskmanager?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phelin (Feb 15, 2013)

*Transparent status bar*

Guys,

Can anybody help to get the transparent status bar ?


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 16, 2013)

*help*



djfreaky said:


> http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html
> 
> After you root the download directorybind software, to move game data folder like for nfs most wanted download the data files to ur pc laptop then transfer the game data folder to ur ext sd card nd install nfs most wanted offline apk file in ur phone, open directory bind-add new entry- press hold on mnt/extSdcard and select where you have saved the game data file, so it looks something like -mnt/extSdcard/folder/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ then in the below
> enter mount target path again press /sdcard/ and then select /sdcard/Android/data/com.ea.games.nfs13_na/ or if it is not present in the go to android/data folder and click on new and create the path
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the what you said.but first time when I flashed with recovery after that I go to into recovery mode then there is no option for backup so I thought something went wrong.so I flashed again but this time the phone is not going in recovery mod, it just vibrates.so please help.my flashed counter is on two.in download mode it was showing custom firmware. no root yet.


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Feb 16, 2013)

vinay dahme said:


> dude reflash recovery.tar with odin.. this happened few time wid me also.. bt reflashing solves the problem..
> and remember not to flash stockrecovery.tar.
> and afterwards press vol up, down, menu and power btton for 1 or 2 sec only thn release, don keep thm press.

Click to collapse



thanks man i did try everything u told me to do but still no working,Q:can i remove the update and RESTORE the divce to the original stock room that come with the device.


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Feb 16, 2013)

ahmadhj0310 said:


> thanks man i did try everything u told me to do but still no working,Q:can i remove the update and RESTORE the divce to the original stock room that come with the device.

Click to collapse



Flash with recovery.tar when odin show pass dont allow phone to restart. When phone is shut down it will vibrate that time remove battery immidiate then again insert it and go to recovery mode:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Feb 16, 2013)

*rontaine 465.*



nimeshlmcp said:


> Flash with recovery.tar when odin show pass dont allow phone to restart. When phone is shut down it will vibrate that time remove battery immidiate then again insert it and go to recovery mode:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



man iwant to ( thumbup ) but still not working .Q:what the cases that cwm didn't work on them?


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Feb 16, 2013)

When phone restart it automaticaly backup to stock recovery so you get only one chance after flashing with cwm

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## djfreaky (Feb 17, 2013)

nimeshlmcp said:


> When phone restart it automaticaly backup to stock recovery so you get only one chance after flashing with cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes, dont let the phone boot after flashing cwm recovery, and then try getn into cwm


----------



## yankeexda (Feb 17, 2013)

had a 22mb OTA update , but the power saving was retained


----------



## niks4101 (Feb 17, 2013)

For those trying to install big games like Vice City,etc on the external sd card,check the instructions on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38095556#post38095556


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Feb 17, 2013)

*it ....works...!!!!*



nimeshlmcp said:


> When phone restart it automaticaly backup to stock recovery so you get only one chance after flashing with cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



woow...it works you are the man .thanks


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 17, 2013)

*help*

successfully rooted phone in 4th attempt.but when the i was taking back up in cwm mod i got an error after some time "error while taking back up of data.i checked the external disc there is 3.15gb of backup data.what should i do in case i want to unroot my phone or revert back to original stock.what is mean by flash counter on my device it is 4.does it damage to the phone.or what is its maximum number


----------



## BestRaider (Feb 17, 2013)

*Rom's*

Hy guys,

I was wondering if there is some custom rom's for this phone...?
because i tried to find one... but with no luck


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 17, 2013)

Unable to open sammobile.com

getting this everytime 

*"A username and password are being requested by http://www.sammobile.com. The site says: "Access restricted""*

any body knows the login details for this ?


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> Unable to open sammobile.com
> 
> getting this everytime
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you registered at that website ?

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Are you registered at that website ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



nope but few days before there was no such error message for opening the site.

how do i register der as i am unable to access the main page of site


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 17, 2013)

EMERGENCY 

NEED HELP 

I WAS UPDATING MY MY S DUOS FIRMWARE TO XXALL1 THRU THIS SITE : 

http://techmell.com/android-tips/ho...s7562-xxall1-android-4-0-4-official-firmware/

BUT I WAS FAILED DON'T KNOW THE REASON 

I FOLLOWED ALL THE STEPS MENTIONED THERE ON SITE BUT I RECEVIED FAILED STATUS IN ODIN3 

AND NOW AM UNABLE TO START MY PHONE 

PLZZZ HELPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## GPSINGH (Feb 17, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> EMERGENCY
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i MANAGE TO FLASH THE FIRMWARE BUT NOW WHEN MY PHONE REBOOTS IT STUCKS ON THE SAMSUNG LOGO ITS NOT STARTING NOW 

pLZZ SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH THIS PLZZZZ :crying:


----------



## alligator_asl (Feb 17, 2013)

GPSINGH said:


> pLZZ SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH THIS PLZZZZ :crying:

Click to collapse



Try to flash the firmware again!


----------



## ferrazrafael (Feb 18, 2013)

anyone knows if the update that removes power saving mode and increase performace will hit all regions?


----------



## yankeexda (Feb 18, 2013)

BestRaider said:


> Hy guys,
> 
> I was wondering if there is some custom rom's for this phone...?
> because i tried to find one... but with no luck

Click to collapse



click here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177


----------



## isfahan27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys for those who have problem with the internal memory ( mnt/sdcard) being low and wants to swap the external SDcard (mnt/ExtSdcard) then you can check this out : 

http://galaxysduosthings.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-swap-samsung-galaxy-s-duos.html

I tried it and IT WORKED!!! now i am able to download and play gb sized games.. You can go by video tutorial to avoid problems along the way..

My point is even though you have sd-ext (ext2,3,4 or FAT32) the datas of games are still kept in the internal sdcard as u might noticed and so after being succesful with this method i swaped my external with internal by just following the instructions and no need to copy paste the android data to external prior to doing the tutorial because it automatically creates adroid folder and by the time I finished it i still retained my sd-ext and its ext4 its just that its now the primary directory of where android data will be store.. So enjoy


----------



## BestRaider (Feb 18, 2013)

yankeexda said:


> click here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Click to collapse



yes...is this the only one? because i saw it earlier when i was searching for it 
big thanks anyway


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 18, 2013)

*question*

can any one tell me how to unroot the phone.anyone knows any racing hd games for galaxy s duos.share link game and data please. like nis shift or most wanted..


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Feb 18, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> can any one tell me how to unroot the phone.anyone knows any racing hd games for galaxy s duos.share link game and data please. like nis shift or most wanted..

Click to collapse



Flash with stock recovery

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## kuldeephack (Feb 18, 2013)

*plz help*

i tried flshng cwm5 recovry in s duos but its nt shwng cwm5 its still showing stock recorvy n my custom bit counter has reched to 2 
and i wanna to flsh stock rom using odin but i have single md5 file S7562XXAMA4_S7562ODDALJ2_INU.md5 nw how to flsh ths singlefile plz help guys


----------



## balbog (Feb 18, 2013)

*s duos help*

my  s duos is very slow , could someone provide me with some help to make it fast and stable, is there a custom rom ?


----------



## ayenzel (Feb 18, 2013)

Please help me, Ive tried to update my phone using odin and it stuck on samsung logo and wont even start.. I tried to reflash it again and I get the same result. Please help me, how do I get my phone to work again? It stuck on SAMSUNG logo.. :crying:

NOW ITS WORKING AGAIN, after I flashed with CHINA firmware. BUT NO GOOGLE APPS and PLAYSTORE... ANyone know where to get it??


----------



## fulgerul (Feb 19, 2013)

You need to install a package called gapps, just google it!


----------



## eshansinharay (Feb 19, 2013)

*Download Gapps for ICS*



ayenzel said:


> Please help me, Ive tried to update my phone using odin and it stuck on samsung logo and wont even start.. I tried to reflash it again and I get the same result. Please help me, how do I get my phone to work again? It stuck on SAMSUNG logo.. :crying:
> 
> NOW ITS WORKING AGAIN, after I flashed with CHINA firmware. BUT NO GOOGLE APPS and PLAYSTORE... ANyone know where to get it??

Click to collapse



Download it from here :
http:\\goo.im\gapps\gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

Replace \ with /


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 20, 2013)

eshansinharay said:


> Download it from here :
> http:\\goo.im\gapps\gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> 
> Replace \ with /

Click to collapse



http:\\goo.im\gapps\gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
FTFY!!
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 20, 2013)

*doubt*



akshay007dhore said:


> http:\\goo.im\gapps\gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> FTFY!!
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i successfully rooted phone in 4th attempt.but when the i was taking back up in cwm mod i got an error after some time "error while taking back up of data.i checked the external disc there is 3.15gb of backup data.what should i do in case i want to unroot my phone or revert back to original stock.what is mean by flash counter on my device it is 4.does it damage to the phone.or what is its maximum number. and where should I get stock firmware. please send installing tutorial for that.. please help


----------



## fabbbbbb (Feb 20, 2013)

*GT-S7562 missing pf_key no l2tp vpn, racoon error*

Hi,

Has anybody managed to use the default vpn ?

I got these errors when try a l2tp connection with preshared key:

D/racoon  ( 3252): Waiting for control socket
D/racoon  ( 3252): Received 6 arguments
I/racoon  ( 3252): ipsec-tools 0.8.0
W/racoon  ( 3252): Found multiple addresses. Use the first one.
E/racoon  ( 3252): libipsec failed pfkey open (Address family not supported by protocol)
I/racoon  ( 3252): Bye

When I check the /proc/config.gz I can see that:

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set


android version 4.04
S7562XXLH5
Kernel: 3.08-1034323
[email protected]
Sat Aug 25 22:15:14 KST 2012


Can somebody with a different kernel version check if he has the same setting for CONFIG_NET_KEY ?

Thanks !


----------



## eshansinharay (Feb 20, 2013)

You can download the latest official firmware from samsung-updates. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fabbbbbb (Feb 20, 2013)

eshansinharay said:


> You can download the latest official firmware from samsung-updates.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Thanks, but I already have the latest version available for my region...
I was wondering if all models have the same setting or they already fixed that for other regions with other kernel builds...
Can somebody check that in his /proc/config.gz file ?
Thanks !


----------



## edongcraig (Feb 21, 2013)

[REQ] firmware updates for Gt s7562... anyone out there please help me...thankz a lot. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

I forgot.... I am from PHILIPPINES..THANKS...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## LegnaDegna (Feb 21, 2013)

Never seen these issues... Try to update or wipe all data maybe


----------



## kuldeephack (Feb 22, 2013)

*not receving call*

im usin net on sim1 and while using net sim 2 in nt able to receive cll im using ltest firmware S7562XXAMA4_S7562ODDALJ2_INU
plz help me


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Feb 22, 2013)

Go to sim card manager there you find recieve incoming call option

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## kuldeephack (Feb 22, 2013)

nimeshlmcp said:


> Go to sim card manager there you find recieve incoming call option
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



tht option also not workin  which firmware vrsion ur using?


----------



## ajayverma99 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have to send my Galaxy S duos s7562 for warranty but my has triangle and binary count 3 .

Triangle away app not working.

Please help to remove triangle and reset binary count to 0.


----------



## cml18 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-review-843p4.php 

whats is the wallpaper name ??


----------



## affan848 (Feb 23, 2013)

a989 said:


> please all of you who have not updated samsung galaxy s duos latest firmware please kindly update as the new firmware is available by kies by name as
> 
> Baseband version :- S7562DDLL1
> Kernel version :- 3.0.8-1102401 Dec 15 2012
> ...

Click to collapse





mine is still


----------



## userbg (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello guys!
I root my phone, installed callrecovery and alsamixer, but  this programs can't work correctly, i dont record, record crackle. Pleace help me.


----------



## djfreaky (Feb 24, 2013)

ajayverma99 said:


> I have to send my Galaxy S duos s7562 for warranty but my has triangle and binary count 3 .
> 
> Triangle away app not working.
> 
> Please help to remove triangle and reset binary count to 0.

Click to collapse



Did u take back up before rooting?. if not then just go to the 4rth page of this thread and download the stock recovery a small file and flash it with odin, then u can take it to service centre.And after getting phone back root it again.


----------



## Phelin (Feb 24, 2013)

ajayverma99 said:


> I have to send my Galaxy S duos s7562 for warranty but my has triangle and binary count 3 .
> 
> Triangle away app not working.
> 
> Please help to remove triangle and reset binary count to 0.

Click to collapse




Update the firmware and don't root.


----------



## mojster666 (Feb 24, 2013)

mojster666 said:


> Which applications are suitable for setting profiles in Duos phones?
> I want that one profile (eg. "normal") provides ringtones, vibration, volume, sound for SMS etc.. for the both two SIM cards at once.
> (as with the previous phone -not Android- Samsung B5722 Duos.

Click to collapse



Hello, guys.
Is this forum only for root the phone? Can we expect other useful information?
So, are you using different profiles, or not?


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 25, 2013)

*question*

s duos alarm is not ringing in switch off state.if you put the alarm then switch it off.then there is no notifications for that.my Nokia works in switch off state.any solution.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Feb 25, 2013)

mojster666 said:


> Hello, guys.
> Is this forum only for root the phone? Can we expect other useful information?
> So, are you using different profiles, or not?

Click to collapse



Its also for unrooted ones.......but i suggest to root ur phone...........coz rooted is best

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## gn_hanna (Feb 26, 2013)

Network Registration Error
Always have circle instead of sim1 or sim2 coverage and triangle and I try the following 
1-restart 
2-replacing the two Sims cards with another from another network 
3-trying to register manually and failed to register
4-replacing the software with another
Is there any solution for this issue?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## junaid992 (Feb 26, 2013)

How do I flash my phone galaxy s duis to factory reset by entering in recovery mode.......and key combination to enter recovery mode....help will be appreciated....


----------



## ajayverma99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Phelin said:


> Update the firmware and don't root.

Click to collapse



What about the. Binary.count mine is 3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Gungamathic (Feb 26, 2013)

*Easy*



junaid992 said:


> How do I flash my phone galaxy s duis to factory reset by entering in recovery mode.......and key combination to enter recovery mode....help will be appreciated....

Click to collapse



Recovery Mode: VOL UP + VOL DOWN + HOME + POWER

In the recovery mode there is a option for factory resetting 

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Guys also there is a custom ROM for this phone which I have flashed recently called KyleOpen ROM link which you can download and learn how to flash http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177 , there are still some bugs but performance is much better so I'd recommend you guys to try it


----------



## yankeexda (Feb 27, 2013)

ajayverma99 said:


> What about the. Binary.count mine is 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



try this one to reset counter - Galaxy toolbox https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doky.sgtoolbox&hl=en

give us feedback


----------



## gn_hanna (Feb 27, 2013)

*signal search*



gn_hanna said:


> Network Registration Error
> Always have circle instead of sim1 or sim2 coverage and triangle and I try the following
> 1-restart
> 2-replacing the two Sims cards with another from another network
> ...

Click to collapse



Please any help ;
is there any application solve this problem to search for best application


----------



## ajayverma99 (Feb 27, 2013)

yankeexda said:


> try this one to reset counter - Galaxy toolbox https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doky.sgtoolbox&hl=en
> 
> give us feedback

Click to collapse



Tried but not working.... App show device not supported... 

Thanks for suggestion but not working.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 28, 2013)

*question*



fazaragoza said:


> Im getting rid of my phone for the following reasons and getting back to my low end lenov A60:
> 
> 1. My work calendar is not always synching. Sometimes it syncs and when the sync completes, other appointments/meetings disappears.
> 2. There is no radio development. No updates on what have been the most recent changes to the radio. Unlike other phones, there are radio updates that fix some problem currently present on other devices. None so far for this unit. I tried the latest upload S7562XXALJ6	S7562OXXALJ6 and the signal kinda worked better than before. But still has problems.
> ...

Click to collapse




is there any way to see network sms time stamp?


----------



## aldo0510 (Mar 2, 2013)

ajayverma99 said:


> Tried but not working.... App show device not supported...
> 
> Thanks for suggestion but not working..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



agree...


----------



## freshyfishy (Mar 2, 2013)

Was anybody successful with call recording on Galaxy S Duos ?


----------



## cml18 (Mar 2, 2013)

heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyttttttt.

Galaxy S Duos users..

Whats the link wallpaper of the name ???

Help me Please.


http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-review-843p4.php


----------



## xbox1900 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Check this for Rooting!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38623719#post38623719


----------



## freshyfishy (Mar 2, 2013)

what is this "data/sdext2" ? Is it internal or external memory ? How can I access there ?


----------



## cml18 (Mar 2, 2013)

cml18 said:


> heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyttttttt.
> 
> Galaxy S Duos users..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whats the namee hellppp??


----------



## freshyfishy (Mar 2, 2013)

hi, 

when I partition sd card via "recovery mode" and put this card in my reader I don't see any partitions on my PC (checked in ubuntu and windows). This card is working with Link2SD. But when I try to partition same card using windows 7 or ubuntu (gparted) I see partitions in ubuntu editor but my phone inform me that something is wrong with SD card. Link2SD doesn't recognize it. Where is the issue ?


----------



## ramzidjoudi (Mar 3, 2013)

freshyfishy said:


> hi,
> 
> when I partition sd card via "recovery mode" and put this card in my reader I don't see any partitions on my PC (checked in ubuntu and windows). This card is working with Link2SD. But when I try to partition same card using windows 7 or ubuntu (gparted) I see partitions in ubuntu editor but my phone inform me that something is wrong with SD card. Link2SD doesn't recognize it. Where is the issue ?

Click to collapse



don't partition with recovery mod it will damage you're sd card
you have to partition with minitool partition wizard



if some one upload this stock rom for another link 
i try to download it for 01 week (every day) but i can't due to limitation in my country
if from mediafire it will be better

http://hotfile.com/dl/183315858/ed8...G_United_Arab_Emirates_Android_4.0.4.zip.html

thank you in advance......


----------



## dreamdrake (Mar 3, 2013)

For a list of downloadable firmwares, some of which do not exist on the sammobile list check this:

http://sampro.pl/firmware/android/samsung-gt-s7562/


----------



## angeldzh (Mar 4, 2013)

vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I did everything step by step but something is wrong. Until completing odin job is OK, but after that  "can't create path' for backup and can't mount cwm


----------



## skysi (Mar 4, 2013)

Dear users, dear all, thanks for the methode to ROOT Duos S7562, I did it and have now SUPERUSER account, but please I need help and explenation: How now to proceed with moving Apps to the extSD, it seems still everything like before!!!!? I don't understood!! What shall I do now AFTER Rooting, I tride with different Apps: Link2SD, App2SD, Move 2sd.....................................................But nothing works, Please gys help! 
Much thanks in advance


----------



## ramzidjoudi (Mar 5, 2013)

skysi said:


> Dear users, dear all, thanks for the methode to ROOT Duos S7562, I did it and have now SUPERUSER account, but please I need help and explenation: How now to proceed with moving Apps to the extSD, it seems still everything like before!!!!? I don't understood!! What shall I do now AFTER Rooting, I tride with different Apps: Link2SD, App2SD, Move 2sd.....................................................But nothing works, Please gys help!
> Much thanks in advance

Click to collapse



try this appli from Google play  (external 2 internal)

This is the setting i used:
 a. Launch external 2 internal
 b. go to its settings (top right corner)
 c. check "Use per defaults"
 d. click/touch "View the different devices" wait for few seconds and then scroll down
 e. you will see a list with many /dev/xxxx. from the list find fs:vfat which will like /dev/block/vold/179:33 <--this is the number we need
 f. Scroll all the way up and go to "The ext.sdcard device access" and change the last part to 179:33 or what you have found in your device.
 g. go back and click external > internal. wait 10 of 15 seconds and check your drive with some file explorer


----------



## tapandesai89 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Deleted SystemUI by mistake*

I've installed Titanium backup on my rooted galaxy s7562, I was trying to remove some unwanted stock apps but by mistake I deleted *com.android.systemui.apk* now I don't see *status bar(notification bar), no wallpaper etc. * can anyone please upload that apk from your phone or tell me the solution of this.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## neson94 (Mar 5, 2013)

Which custom rom is better for this device?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ferrazrafael (Mar 5, 2013)

cml18 said:


> whats the namee hellppp??

Click to collapse



Sorry man, cant find the name browsing on the phone


----------



## skysi (Mar 5, 2013)

ramzidjoudi said:


> try this appli from Google play  (external 2 internal)
> 
> This is the setting i used:
> a. Launch external 2 internal
> ...

Click to collapse



It works, I thank you much for help "You are the king"
Thanks for each user assist for the root S7562!


----------



## blackejack (Mar 6, 2013)

*to all the s duos users, a humble query*

im planning to buy this phone!! ,, would u suggest ?
after all the lag issues i heard its disheartening ,

does the power mode off helps performance ?
the reason i'm looking to buy this is , my pocket is tight & it has dual sim & seems to have great battery life ,, as i keep travelling every month


thanks in advance


----------



## pavankiran56 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all..after rooting ..powersaving mode disappered from both notifications and settings...is there a way to recover...also tried factory settings no use

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramzidjoudi (Mar 6, 2013)

who look a tuto how to deodex stock rom
for this phone, i made one 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38824855#post38824855


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 7, 2013)

I am using power amp player.but it showing all hidden mp3 songs from system and game data folders.very annoying for me .how to prevent that

Sent from my GT-S7562 ics rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegiant_2 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks   loll   looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## eshansinharay (Mar 7, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> I am using power amp player.but it showing all hidden mp3 songs from system and game data folders.very annoying for me .how to prevent that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 ics rooted using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go to poweramp library and select only your music folder. Poweramp - settings - folder and library - music folder. 

Press thanks if i helped you. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

The s2 performance is good


----------



## kimmii (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neson94 (Mar 8, 2013)

Link not working
Do you have more custom romes???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

How did you upgrade through?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## lowprize (Mar 9, 2013)

*Didn't see CWM menu*

Hi, I was flashed CWM from post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41 Download mode, connected to Odin3, flash PDA, select custom recovery.tar, auto restart, waiting for normal boot. All works fine. But ..
I didn't see CWM menu. Vol UP, Down, Home and power already pressed. But I see Andoroid System Recovery, not Clockwork recovery menu. What I was made wrong? Need to install sw for root, but I dont have Install from SD in menu 
Thx for your help


Sry, I found solution on page 12, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32669890&postcount=111

vikassaini01
Can you update your nice stepbystep?


----------



## martijnn2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi if you watch this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952743 it will go right in one time.
Did it myself yesterday Works perfectly
Succes:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cml18 (Mar 9, 2013)

cml18 said:


> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-review-843p4.php
> 
> whats is the wallpaper name ??

Click to collapse



whats the wallpaper upload please


----------



## dany1983 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello , as i can delate custom counter number in my S7562 ?

i have put root and cwm , but now need delate 

I hope can have a solution 

Thx you


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 10, 2013)

I need help 
I rooted my galaxy s duos with new dos method but when i tryed to install google now with minor alteration to system files and then i restarted my phone the phone hangs on the samsung logo.well all this was solved by samsung care.the mistake i made was i havent taken back up...
The main thing if i take backup and later on after backup there i will like to install google now but if same thing happens again how do i install my backedup rom without clockwork recovery....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 0bu (Mar 10, 2013)

If you Have USB debugging on, than use odin to flash ROM again and than you can access recovery and restore backup.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 10, 2013)

hehehe I rooted without usb debugging mode on.and it's works perfect

sent from my galaxy s duos ics rooted

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




eshansinharay said:


> Go to poweramp library and select only your music folder. Poweramp - settings - folder and library - music folder.
> 
> Press thanks if i helped you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't thought it's so easy

sent from my galaxy s duos ics rooted


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 11, 2013)

dany1983 said:


> Hello , as i can delate custom counter number in my S7562 ?
> 
> i have put root and cwm , but now need delate
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are how how to delete custom binary counter.mine is four. help please

sent from my galaxy s duos ics rooted


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Ranju1989 (Mar 11, 2013)

*how to root Galaxy s duos*

Can some one help me to root my Samsung Galaxy S Duos with video or screen shot in proper procedure......


am waiting


----------



## dany1983 (Mar 11, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> are how how to delete custom binary counter.mine is four. help please
> 
> sent from my galaxy s duos ics rooted

Click to collapse



i no know .... for this i ask !


----------



## mf_417 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

 Is there any plan to port cm10.1 for galaxy s duos?


----------



## pratik262259 (Mar 11, 2013)

*UMS mode*

how to enable usb mass storage mode in samsung galaxy s duos ,its only having mtp n ptp ..like in galaxy ace we can access simlar to that?


----------



## martijnn2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ranju1989 said:


> Can some one help me to root my Samsung Galaxy S Duos with video or screen shot in proper procedure......
> 
> 
> am waiting

Click to collapse



Post 1095 in this thread

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## antivirtel (Mar 11, 2013)

If dual SIM, then I recommend you Blu Vivo 4.65 HD & 4.3. Still not a Nexus level models, but not a very weak one.


----------



## geeth (Mar 12, 2013)

*Need unroot samsung s7562*

Dear XDA forum,
I root my s7562 as your notes.but I need to full un-root it.can you help me.
thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## geeth (Mar 12, 2013)

*samsung s7562 problem*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse




Dear XDA forum,
I root my s7562 as your notes.but I need to full un-root it.other thing is its always show phone information on screen,here i attach screen shot.how to remove it.FW VERSION IS 4.0.4
PDA XXALL1
CSCDDLL1
 please you help me.
thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it necessary to install clockwork recovery after rooting.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## athenahutch (Mar 12, 2013)

*Stock Rom*

Hi is there anybody here knows where I could download the stock rom of Samsung Galaxy S duos? I am having hard time connecting my rooted phone with Kies... Help


----------



## Madhuresh (Mar 12, 2013)

athenahutch said:


> Hi is there anybody here knows where I could download the stock rom of Samsung Galaxy S duos? I am having hard time connecting my rooted phone with Kies... Help

Click to collapse



www.Samfirmware.com here. Btw if you root your device it will not connect to kies. :silly:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eshansinharay (Mar 12, 2013)

athenahutch said:


> Hi is there anybody here knows where I could download the stock rom of Samsung Galaxy S duos? I am having hard time connecting my rooted phone with Kies... Help

Click to collapse



You can also get it from Samsung updates. com. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rare0412 (Mar 13, 2013)

May phone connects to kies even if it is rooted... i can even update its firmware..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 13, 2013)

how to set custom themes in this phone.bored with this black theme.any help

sent from my galaxy s duos ics rooted


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 14, 2013)

*doubt*

any one tried to change themes with the help of rom toolbox.what is the result.should i try?????


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 15, 2013)

*need new custom rom*

due to shortage of custom roms for this phone,dev please make a new one.


----------



## martijnn2 (Mar 15, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> any one tried to change themes with the help of rom toolbox.what is the result.should i try?????

Click to collapse



Well try it yourself:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bahaa87 (Mar 15, 2013)

how I can remove completely all notifications toggle buttons from state bar?
because I hate it and I want to use other apps for that.

I try to modify SystemUI.apk but I damaged it ( I do these )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1770698

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1820287

(it's for SGS III) 

I attach my SystemUI.apk

thanks


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hii
is there any way to reset custom bin counter in galaxy s duos!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rare0412 (Mar 16, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Hii
> is there any way to reset custom bin counter in galaxy s duos!
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



There is no way yet.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cml18 (Mar 16, 2013)

*what is the wallpaper name galaxy s duos wallpaper.
*

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_gala...view-843p4.php 

HELP HELP HELP

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

*what is the wallpaper of the name galaxy s duos wallpaper *


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37891360#post37891360



HELP HELP HELP


----------



## angeldzh (Mar 17, 2013)

angeldzh said:


> Hi guys,
> I did everything step by step but something is wrong. Until completing odin job is OK, but after that  "can't create path' for backup and can't mount cwm

Click to collapse



HELP PLS!
 anybody to help me. the messege is E:Can't mount/emmc/


----------



## ayubtanha (Mar 17, 2013)

*move app to sd*

hi 
is there any way to move app to sd in galaxy s duos!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Mar 18, 2013)

ayubtanha said:


> hi
> is there any way to move app to sd in galaxy s duos!

Click to collapse



U should read topic......its given before......!!!

 sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 18, 2013)

any one tried to install v6 supercharger scripts.in galaxy s duos.if successful please tell me tutorial

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolGD101 (Mar 18, 2013)

In google search for (sammobile ) and in firmware section fill the phns details then download ... and flash with latest (odin)


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## fulgerul (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi!

By mistake I've managed to disable the 'popup notifications' on my S Duos but cannot find the setting anywhere. It just shows an barred 'i' on the top left corner of the screen and everytime i receive an email / private message on tapatalk it doesn't show on the screen.

Can you please tell me where can i disable this ? Thanks!


----------



## rare0412 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tap the notification on the status bar

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 19, 2013)

*force chainfire to make support for galaxy s duos in tringle Away!*

Guys there is a great news !

After *Rooting* Our *Galaxy s Duo*s we surely void our warranty because of  our custom bin counter increase to 1 or 'xx' .
in the latest build of Chainfire tringle away there is an option to create a dump file..
which contain the information about our device!
by which we can force chainfire "here" to make support for galaxy s duos in tringle Away!

by using this app we can reset the *custom bin counter to '0'*..

i want You Support!
You just have to attach below attachment while posting...on chainfire thread! 
Thanks in Adv.


----------



## dany1983 (Mar 19, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Guys there is a great news !
> 
> After *Rooting* Our *Galaxy s Duo*s we surely void our warranty because of  our custom bin counter increase to 1 or 'xx' .
> in the latest build of Chainfire tringle away there is an option to create a dump file..
> ...

Click to collapse



As need use this file ?

this no is app !

thx you


----------



## monteiro-ribas (Mar 20, 2013)

dany1983 said:


> As need use this file ?
> 
> this no is app !
> 
> thx you

Click to collapse



here it goes my zip file generated and the apk program to install and generate the dump


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 20, 2013)

*"Wait is Over" Chainfire Release the TringleAway support for s7562*



usmslm102 said:


> Guys there is a great news !
> 
> After *Rooting* Our *Galaxy s Duo*s we surely void our warranty because of  our custom bin counter increase to 1 or 'xx' .
> in the latest build of Chainfire tringle away there is an option to create a dump file..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hii.
i'm in a contact with chainfire 
and  i post yesterday to force the chainfire to release the tringle away app for S7562!
and guys think what he finally release the tringle away app for S7562!

as you can see in this post of chainfire!
there is a version called TingleAway 2.86 Test ..
this a test version hope chanfire release the Stable version soon!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39338476&postcount=2676

Download And Enjoy!


----------



## wyan122 (Mar 20, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Hii.
> i'm in a contact with chainfire
> and  i post yesterday to force the chainfire to release the tringle away app for S7562!
> and guys think what he finally release the tringle away app for S7562!
> ...

Click to collapse



that's good news,thx


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 20, 2013)

*[Guide] How to Reset Custom bin Counter In Galaxy S duos (S7562)*

*Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button*

*Caution:* : *I'm not Responsible if You Bricked Your Phone Do it at Your Own Risk.*

*Requirements :
1. Rooted Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 Phone!
2. TringleAway App Get it from Here or from the Attachment Box of this Post.
3. A sensible Brain and Patient..*

Procedure:
1. Install The TringleAway 2.86 app 
2. open the TringleAway it will ask you to grant root permission Grant it.
3. Click on Reset Flash Counter As shown Below!






4. it Will Give pop-Up as shown Below.





5. Click Continue..
6. Wait...
7. Go to Download mode And check Your Binary Status its 'No'

Thanks Chainfire to makes It Possible!


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Has any budy used the thunder bolt script on s duos......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## rare0412 (Mar 20, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> *Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button*
> 
> *Caution:* : *I'm not Responsible if You Bricked Your Phone Do it at Your Own Risk.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone tried this?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 20, 2013)

*successfully reset my counter*

yes i tried.great!!! it work.successfully reset my counter.:laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

how we can use the thunder bolt script on our s duos???


----------



## rev_olte (Mar 20, 2013)

*triangle away*



rare0412 said:


> Anyone tried this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I had tried this new version of triangle away with my s7562 and it work without any problem.
thanks for developer  :good:


----------



## mig77 (Mar 20, 2013)

It work`s great on my GT-S-7562 :good::good::good:


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey, my cellphone is smoothest, i posted my trick in a blog that i created for this cellphone, that we own hehe.

You can get the link http://galaxys7562.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/1-dica-performance.html and translate to our language at widget Translate...

I removed some apps and replaced stock launcher, and anothers apps....
And Battery is 26 hours with 3g or wifi on all day!! 

'----'

I'm was owner of Motorola Atrix and develper for it, and now migrated to this, i will try to do the best work for us guys!!!

Thank you.:laugh:


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shanal (Mar 21, 2013)

I received a new update of approximately 2.3 mb. Didn't see any performance improvement. Does any one know the change log? 

Don't say thanks, hit the thanks button ￼ 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 21, 2013)

*V6SuperCharger*



Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Hey, my cellphone is smoothest, i posted my trick in a blog that i created for this cellphone, that we own hehe.
> 
> You can get the link http://galaxys7562.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/1-dica-performance.html and translate to our language at widget Translate...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




would you please make a flashable zip of V6SuperCharger for our galaxy?


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is a zip file that contains all (most) of the tweaks available here in XDA forums. It's so amazing.There is no risk of bricking or something else as it only contains some scripts that execute at boot.

*SIMPLY FLASH THROUGH CWM RECOVERY *


Benefits after flashing the zip ..

Vm management memory tweaks so that your apps perform better
The Loopy smoothness tweak that tweaks your launcher and system UI
Zippaligning and Verify-Bytecode tweak fore More free and Less RAM usage
SD card tweak for better read/write speed
Kernel tweaks for more battery life and slightly more performance!
Less lag in phone calls
better scrolling in contacts/menus/folders/homescreen
Smoother live wallpapers!!
System_server from android 4.0 for efficient system funcionality and performance!
System processes priority tweaks (phone,sms etc..)Makes switching between them faster!!
Build.prop tweaking script for battery/performance etc...
Optimized sqlite and I/O tweaks for better quadrant scores/other benchmarking apps
More..


----------



## thunder72 (Mar 21, 2013)

HAMID308 said:


> This is a zip file that contains all (most) of the tweaks available here in XDA forums. It's so amazing.There is no risk of bricking or something else as it only contains some scripts that execute at boot.
> 
> *SIMPLY FLASH THROUGH CWM RECOVERY *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tries to flash the file with CWM but it failed, as shown below

CWM0based Recovery v5.5.0.4

-- Installing: /sdcard/xda/TweakZV6.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
E:Error in /sdcard/xda/TweakZV6.zip
(Status 0)
Installation aborted.


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 21, 2013)

I want to install busy box


Shall i proceed after this warning
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 21, 2013)

thunder72 said:


> I tries to flash the file with CWM but it failed, as shown below
> 
> CWM0based Recovery v5.5.0.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even i got the same error....
The zip has a problem.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ayubtanha (Mar 21, 2013)

*help me!*

I root my phone.but i can't move my app to exsd 
go  task manager ex error Message:
your phone does not support move app
please help me
my phone s duos 7562
4.0.4
baseband XXLH6
thx.


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 21, 2013)

there is 3mb update for s duos.what's in new in that guys any change log.I am unable to update via ota cause my device is rooted.any way to update my device via ota

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 21, 2013)

ayubtanha said:


> I root my phone.but i can't move my app to exsd
> go  task manager ex error Message:
> your phone does not support move app
> please help me
> ...

Click to collapse



Due to samsung new policy ... 
you can't move apps to the external sd card in android 4.0+ device..
use link2sd to link  apps to external sd.
this process requires root..


----------



## ayubtanha (Mar 21, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Due to samsung new policy ...
> you can't move apps to the external sd card in android 4.0+ device..
> use link2sd to link  apps to external sd.
> this process requires root..

Click to collapse



thx but what is that benefit?(sorry my english is not good)


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 21, 2013)

ayubtanha said:


> thx but what is that benefit?(sorry my english is not good)

Click to collapse



You can free some internal memory!
or you can swap you internal sd with external sd..
so  your external sd card become the internal sd card..
here is the guide..


----------



## DBZo07 (Mar 21, 2013)

*tweralsd being*

Phone is good, but dual sim is curse for custom firmware...


----------



## dreamdrake (Mar 21, 2013)

Same here..Installation aborted..

Hamid, could you please check the zip, and reupload if needed? Thanks..




charles1111 said:


> Even i got the same error....
> The zip has a problem.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 21, 2013)

dreamdrake said:


> Same here..Installation aborted..
> 
> Hamid, could you please check the zip, and reupload if needed? Thanks..

Click to collapse



you could check , read about [TweakZV6] tweaks & download file here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353903

and direct download link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=952778&d=1332068201

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




dreamdrake said:


> Same here..Installation aborted..
> 
> Hamid, could you please check the zip, and reupload if needed? Thanks..

Click to collapse





thunder72 said:


> I tries to flash the file with CWM but it failed, as shown below
> 
> CWM0based Recovery v5.5.0.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could check , read about [TweakZV6] tweaks & download file here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1353903

and direct download link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...8&d=1332068201


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 22, 2013)

there is update 3mb.I can't update cause my device is rooted 

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## aarish1 (Mar 22, 2013)

iPankaj said:


> Hi there,
> I have got my S Duos on 25th of September and after few days I discovered :laugh: the option which let you select power saving mode without slowing down the CPU Performance; i.e, it won't limits the CPU performance. Go to
> Thats all! :good:

Click to collapse



there is no power saving option in my s duos. what should i do??


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Same error

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## BlushMaq (Mar 22, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Same error
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse





aarish1 said:


> there is no power saving option in my s duos. what should i do??

Click to collapse




The previous updates has a power saving mode.. But the latest updates don't have the power saving mode..  I own a S Duos.  After getting the software updates i think my device its working a bit crisp and a little less laggy.. Power saving mode didn't affect the battery life that much if in case you guys are thinking so.. 
For me it was not of that much use. So don't worry if you guys don't have it. Samsung officially removed that from the upgrade they recently provided.. 

Sent from my masterpiece Xperia S...Proudly.!!


----------



## working man (Mar 22, 2013)

Here my update file has 8mb. The device seems a little smuther... I used OTA and my device is rooted...

Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjalpl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi. This new update is for all countries? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 22, 2013)

*new update*

which *countries* receive new update?is there any *change* log?


----------



## mjalpl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hamid308

Did you try the app external 2 internal, it works?

If i tried i have to format the sd card in ext4, and install busybox.

Can you explain...

Tanks


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 22, 2013)

mjalpl said:


> Hamid308
> 
> Did you try the app external 2 internal, it works?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using link2sd.:laugh:


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 22, 2013)

working man said:


> Here my update file has 8mb. The device seems a little smuther... I used OTA and my device is rooted...
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how it can be.my device is also rooted.and I am unable  to update via ota. recent there is 3 Mb update

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## mehediatcom (Mar 22, 2013)

*xperia p*

throw it away and buy xperia p


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Mar 22, 2013)

Plz give some name for working big size game in s duos

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## skywalker47hp (Mar 22, 2013)

there're no need to use app move  app to sd, install it on your ROM


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 22, 2013)

nimeshlmcp said:


> Plz give some name for working big size game in s duos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Try ..
Asphalt 6

Press thanks if you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Mar 22, 2013)

I tried but it giving some error on launching then close 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## BlushMaq (Mar 22, 2013)

nimeshlmcp said:


> I tried but it giving some error on launching then close
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try frontline commando,blood and glory..I played those games n works fine on my galaxy S Duos

Sent from my masterpiece Xperia S...Proudly.!!


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Triangle Away' app new version*

Triangle Away' app new version is available with support for 'Galaxy S Duos'.
I have tried yet.

results:
*
my custom bin s reset.. and no triangle now.:fingers-crossed::victory: But Device Status remains 'Modified' :crying:*


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 23, 2013)

What kind of zip u have flashed on s duos myne are 
Sony bravia engine 2
Xloud
Google now

Plz share ur zip flashed in s duos....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 23, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> What kind of zip u have flashed on s duos myne are
> Sony bravia engine 2
> Xloud
> Google now
> ...

Click to collapse



i have flashed TweakZV6.

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------

is there any plan to make an overclocked kernel???i think it is very vital & important for our phone.:good:


----------



## dheerubhai (Mar 23, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> how it can be.my device is also rooted.and I am unable  to update via ota. recent there is 3 Mb update
> 
> sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

Click to collapse



I also can't update bcoz of rooting.
We need to download the new rom from sammobile or somewhere else and flash via odin or by entering recovery mode. 
And then we need to root our device again.

The guy taking abt working.. is not indian version (GT-S7562L) that's the reason of 8 MB Update file.

Sent from my GT-S7562 (ROOTED) using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 23, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> I also can't update bcoz of rooting.
> We need to download the new rom from sammobile or somewhere else and flash via odin or by entering recovery mode.
> And then we need to root our device again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh thanks.and u tell me any modifications technique for galaxy s duos like any kernal or supercharge which u may have used

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## pavankiran56 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi i have downloaded from above and  traiangle away and installed it after that granted it root after some time it says ...unfortunately triangle away has stopped and exited automatically and it is happening every time

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

Hi any one help me i tried the triangle ...after opening it tells super user persimmison granted but after sone time it tell unfortunately triangle has stopped working ....my phone is rooted...how can i pls help im using v2.86 which was posted

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 24, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> Hi i have downloaded from above and  traiangle away and installed it after that granted it root after some time it says ...unfortunately triangle away has stopped and exited automatically and it is happening every time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to reinstall tringle away 
or restart you phone .. .. 
may be this  will  solve  your  problem .... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Mar 24, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> I also can't update bcoz of rooting.
> We need to download the new rom from sammobile or somewhere else and flash via odin or by entering recovery mode.
> And then we need to root our device again.

Click to collapse



No need to download new rom only flash with stock recovery than you can update your mobile

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## dheerubhai (Mar 24, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> oh thanks.and u tell me any modifications technique for galaxy s duos like any kernal or supercharge which u may have used
> 
> sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

Click to collapse



Rooting without ODIN :-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171441

Rooting with ODIN :-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952743

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 24, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> Rooting without ODIN :-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171441
> 
> Rooting with ODIN :-
> ...

Click to collapse



oh thanks but I am using vamshi kernal and rooted.my counter is on 4 just tell me any technique to reset that.

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Mar 24, 2013)

Use triangle away 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## dheerubhai (Mar 24, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> oh thanks but I am using vamshi kernal and rooted.my counter is on 4 just tell me any technique to reset that.
> 
> sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

Click to collapse



U can use triangle away to reset counter.
Use latest version 2.90 bcoz some users reported problem with older versions.

But it will not change the 'device status' and will remain as modified.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Mar 24, 2013)

Does this device's display has protection glass??

 sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 24, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> U can use triangle away to reset counter.
> Use latest version 2.90 bcoz some users reported problem with older versions.
> 
> But it will not change the 'device status' and will remain as modified.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 24, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Does this device's display has protection glass??
> 
> sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. It doesn't have.


----------



## freshyfishy (Mar 24, 2013)

Was anybody successful with "external 2 internal" swap according to this ? 
EDIT: I can't post a link, but try to google "external 2 internal samsung galaxy s duos"

Author is claiming that everything is working properly. People from comments say otherwise. I tried to swap memory and even if in settings->memory I see that internal memory is swapped, after installation of apps/games external(internal 2GB) is reduced.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




keliuss said:


> 1. Get Link2SD from the Google Play Store.
> 2. Read the instructions on the Play Store or there are plenty of guides out there, (Search).
> 3. Read my  previous post #444 about FAT32.
> 4. That's it!
> ...

Click to collapse



But even if you do this application at the beginning is installed on internal memory and then moved to SD card. What if I would like to install game like Modern Combat 1,34GB ? How can I do it ?


----------



## einst31n (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello All,
I have a major problem in my samsung galaxy gt-s7562 (s duos) android 4.0.4!
 i dont know why and how this happened but my phone shows my EFS folder to be empty ( through all kinds of browsers ) , but i have everything fine (IMEI , wifi , phone ) except the lockscreen. After seeing this, i took a backup of my efs folder using EFSpro backup and the backup file size was around 20kb. I have tried restoring to a previous nandroid backup and many other things but none helped because obviously nandroid backup doesnt back up efs contents .
I am not facing any issues because of it except the lockscreen feature which is permanently disabled. But ive replaced the default lockscreen with widget locker.
Moreover , i see people talking about the fact that this phone is slow , laggy and other performance issues. There are a lot of tweaks out there to resolve this, but at the end you have to manage your memory. Debloating , build.prob tweaks, custom kernel , memory managers, task killers , cache cleaners , patchers ,  and many more options are available which did help me make my phone run smooth as ever! I dnt face a prob in playing games and neither in anything else. ROM Toolbox and pimp my ROM are two of the best apps which could help you improve this phone's performance. 
But i face touch response issues when playing games which require swipe actions like subway surf , temple run etc. I guess its a hardware issue, does any1 else face tge same issue ? 
Thanks 




Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

Also,
When is samsung gonna release JB update for this phone? ive searched a hell lot but unable to find any relevant details. Neither does Sammobile provide anything. Even the lower section phones have got the update . 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




geeth said:


> Dear XDA forum,
> I root my s7562 as your notes.but I need to full un-root it.other thing is its always show phone information on screen,here i attach screen shot.how to remove it.FW VERSION IS 4.0.4
> PDA XXALL1
> CSCDDLL1
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey!
I had the same problem , please check if you are running in factory mode . Whenever you reboot your device , it should display factorymode on .
Anyways , that info screen can be removed by freezing/uninstalling the factory test app from titanium backup or any other equivalent app. This would require root ..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 25, 2013)

I flashed vamshi stunner kernal.I didn't feel any changes.the kernal date is 1 Jan, there is no upgrade or what. please

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




einst31n said:


> Hello All,
> I have a major problem in my samsung galaxy gt-s7562 (s duos) android 4.0.4!
> i dont know why and how this happened but my phone shows my EFS folder to be empty ( through all kinds of browsers ) , but i have everything fine (IMEI , wifi , phone ) except the lockscreen. After seeing this, i took a backup of my efs folder using EFSpro backup and the backup file size was around 20kb. I have tried restoring to a previous nandroid backup and many other things but none helped because obviously nandroid backup doesnt back up efs contents .
> I am not facing any issues because of it except the lockscreen feature which is permanently disabled. But ive replaced the default lockscreen with widget locker.
> ...

Click to collapse



can u tell me please what tweaks you used.please

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 25, 2013)

All kernal moders plz mod s duos kenral to support the otg functionality

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## einst31n (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay here is the list of all the things i have done after rooting  1. Removed bloatware ( a list of removable apps and services can be found easily on net , but before uninstalling anything , make sure to have a backup of the app or simply just freeze the app . Both of the above can be done using TB backup)
2. Installed memory managing apps such as auto memory and memory cleaner. Auto memory provides you with the option of changing memory thresholds .
3. Installed advance task manager , it has a widget to kill tasks , use it after using every heavy app so that android doesnt need to kill tasks when it needs memory for other tasks.
4. Installed busybox ( required for many advanced operations by various apps and pc programs )
5. Flashed a custom kernel ( vamshi )
6. Modified build.prop using ROM toolbox pro/ pimp my ROM ( now this is the big one , there are a lot of tweaks for this file which help u improve performance , visual and audio abilities , network etc . Pimp my rom is really helpful for this )
7. Changed the cpu governer .
8. Changed the entropy generation properties using Pimp my ROM. 

As you can see , Pimp my ROM and ROM toolbox are two of the best apps to completely modify your rom for improved performance. But please be careful , before modifying any property make sure to study about what it is and why is it used. A nandroid backup is a must when modifying your rom. XDA is a perfect place to know about all these things , you should be aware of all the problems you can face. Things can go really worse at times , once i lost my CSC which led to no network in my phone and believe me you dont wanna be in such a position. 
I wont be responsible for anything as i am no developer. There are things which would work for others but not you or vice versa. 
All the best !  and i will post some more when i remember coz i am sure ive missed out on a few
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ferrazrafael (Mar 25, 2013)

Today I get an update, 16mb, but power saving mode still there and the phone still a piece of sh*t. Slow and freezing.

I hate Samsung Brasil

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 26, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Okay here is the list of all the things i have done after rooting  1. Removed bloatware ( a list of removable apps and services can be found easily on net , but before uninstalling anything , make sure to have a backup of the app or simply just freeze the app . Both of the above can be done using TB backup)
> 2. Installed memory managing apps such as auto memory and memory cleaner. Auto memory provides you with the option of changing memory thresholds .
> 3. Installed advance task manager , it has a widget to kill tasks , use it after using every heavy app so that android doesnt need to kill tasks when it needs memory for other tasks.
> 4. Installed busybox ( required for many advanced operations by various apps and pc programs )
> ...

Click to collapse



I am confused about build prompt s.how to use with the help of Rom toolbox.what is pimp my Rom.anyways thanks

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

Build.prop is a system property file...it includes your device' build properties. Its included in /system/. There are properties like memory heap size , video acceleration , media streaming , quick boot , image quality , wifi scan interval etc etc. These have been set a default value by the manufacturer of this rom. You can change it manually or you can change it through an editing app. But be careful , dnt just blindly change the values as every value is not supported by your hardware or even your firmware. 

Pimp my rom is an app available in playstore, go ahead and download it. It will give you many options to modify your rom and a brief description about those options as well. Make sure that you know about the property you are modifying. Here , check this post :


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

I found this link in xda , has anyone tried this out ? ??

http://www.androidnectar.com/how-to...elly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562/


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 26, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I found this link in xda , has anyone tried this out ? ??
> 
> http://www.androidnectar.com/how-to...elly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is going to try android 4.2 rom

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 26, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I found this link in xda , has anyone tried this out ? ??
> 
> http://www.androidnectar.com/how-to...elly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562/
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



first off all ,in the mentioned page link of rom (http://mirror.i3d.net/pub/cyanogenmod/jenkins/20338/cm-10.1-20130216-NIGHTLY-galaxysmtd.zip) is not valid.
and when i google cm-10.1-20130216-NIGHTLY-galaxysmtd.zip i found this::angel:
http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/67567-cm-101-20130216-nightly-galaxysmtdzip

that means above ROM is for  Samsung Galaxy S i9000 not for Samsung Galaxy S7562 !!!

but about [http://www.androidnectar.com/how-to...lly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562/]

I'm not sure.because [https://hotfile.com/dl/187248974/ed2e467/GT-S7562_INS_S7562XXALL1_S7562ODDALJ2_S7562DDLL1.zip.html] is valid file same to official Samsung ROM and it seems to be android-4-1 jellybean Rom for our galaxy s duos s7562 .anybody tried it???



edit1:i think this rom is official Samsung ROM 4.0.4  for India and isn't  android-4-1 jellybean Rom.here is my reason:

http://translate.google.com/transla...a=X&ei=uDxRUe6lLfSQ4gTEw4HYBg&ved=0CGIQ7gEwBg

if you serach above link you find that :
S7562XXALL1
S7562DDLL1
S7562ODDALJ2
12.2012
INS
India
4.0.4
1102401
Link (https://hotfile.com/dl/187248974/ed2e467/GT-S7562_INS_S7562XXALL1_S7562ODDALJ2_S7562DDLL1.zip. Html)


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

I am too lazy to try an uncertain rom , i like my stock rom. Will wait for some1 to try it out first 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 26, 2013)

*isn't android-4-1 jellybean Rom*



charles1111 said:


> Who is going to try android 4.2 rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i think this rom is official Samsung ROM 4.0.4 for India and* isn't android-4-1 jellybean Rom*.here is my reason:

http://translate.google.com/translat...ed=0CGIQ7gEwBg

if you serach above link you find that :

S7562XXALL1
S7562DDLL1
S7562ODDALJ2
12.2012
INS
India
4.0.4
1102401

Link (https://hotfile.com/dl/187248974/ed2...S7562DDLL1.zip. Html)


*AM I RIGHT???*


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup ...there hasnt been any 4.1 update for this rom yet. And yes these codes are for 4.0.4 . There has been absolutely no news about the jb update for this device 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 26, 2013)

hi guys  is there any tweak to play 720p video  in  this  device. 
i tried lots of players but  it  lags... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

my bro bought s duos recently and it was so smooth .i rooted and installed games . still it was awesomely playing NFSMW, MC4 etc these high graphic game . then after a month i noticed nfs mw started lagging and there is lot of lag in MC4 (like controls go dead and u cant run or rotate) . then i installed Seeder app. it dint help much.. I know its android's most favorite activity to start lagging by time. . do i need to Flash it??


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> my bro bought s duos recently and it was so smooth .i rooted and installed games . still it was awesomely playing NFSMW, MC4 etc these high graphic game . then after a month i noticed nfs mw started lagging and there is lot of lag in MC4 (like controls go dead and u cant run or rotate) . then i installed Seeder app. it dint help much.. I know its android's most favorite activity to start lagging by time. . do i need to Flash it??

Click to collapse



Flash what ? Flash a rom ?
That depends on you. You can be lag free ( not entirely though ) without needing 2 flash another rom.
There are many reasons for lags such as entropy values , memory thresholds etc. But in a layman's language , lags are resulted due to problems in memory allotment or freeing.
So to cut the long story short, you have to keep an eye on your ram usage. Many junk apps use memory in background. Remove them. Limit your multitasking abilities, clear caches , manually kill tasks when needed or there are task killers available, disable all the unnecessary services and yea reboot at least once in a day.
These are the most basic things you can do without much of a risk. 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

Has anyone here tried changing the UI appearance through ninjamorph ?
Or has anyone even replaced any .png /.9.png files in framework.apk and suceeded in seeing the results ?
No matter what i do i have never been able to change the appearance, the file is changed but the look hasnt 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## darthwissen (Mar 26, 2013)

*Jelly Bean Update*

Does anyone have a jelly bean update roadmap? Update hasn't been released in Brazil yet. Any words from other countries?


----------



## BlushMaq (Mar 26, 2013)

darthwissen said:


> Does anyone has a jelly bean update roadmap? Update hasn't been released in Brazil yet. Any words from other countries?

Click to collapse



Nothing in India even. Hope to get it soon

Sent from my masterpiece Xperia S...Proudly.!!


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 26, 2013)

darthwissen said:


> Does anyone has a jelly bean update roadmap? Update hasn't been released in Brazil yet. Any words from other countries?

Click to collapse



i think  samsung is near to roll out jelly bean for  galaxy s duos . 
because today it start rolling out jelly bean for galaxy chat... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a problem in massage sending.when I try to send massage in the recipient list all contacts are coming including all gmail, facebook, nimbuzz. how to avoid that

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> I have a problem in massage sending.when I try to send massage in the recipient list all contacts are coming including all gmail, facebook, nimbuzz. how to avoid that
> 
> sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

Click to collapse



There is an option in contacts named as contacts to display. Choose custom list and then select the types of contacts you want to be displayed .

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

But i dont think that this will help you in avoiding these contacts in the recipient list . It will just help you avoid them when you are viewing your contacts app as it is 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 26, 2013)

*kernel*

*hi 2 all.I've bought this phone recently.there's no custom kernel for this phone?*


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> *hi 2 all.I've bought this phone recently.there's no custom kernel for this phone?*

Click to collapse



There are a couple in this link :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Flash what ? Flash a rom ?
> That depends on you. You can be lag free ( not entirely though ) without needing 2 flash another rom.
> There are many reasons for lags such as entropy values , memory thresholds etc. But in a layman's language , lags are resulted due to problems in memory allotment or freeing.
> So to cut the long story short, you have to keep an eye on your ram usage. Many junk apps use memory in background. Remove them. Limit your multitasking abilities, clear caches , manually kill tasks when needed or there are task killers available, disable all the unnecessary services and yea reboot at least once in a day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks now i'll watch what my phone doing behind my back.I'm using seeder app in aggression mode can it harm my phone? Is it safe?


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 26, 2013)

einst31n said:


> There are a couple in this link :
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



these are for rooting.I mean custom kernel with for example twrp or cwm integrated.


----------



## einst31n (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Yeah thanks now i'll watch what my phone doing behind my back.I'm using seeder app in aggression mode can it harm my phone? Is it safe?

Click to collapse




Yea absolutely..all it would do is result in more entropy and it would feed the required random data more frequently. The only drawback is that this would lead to more battery drainage.








buick1356 said:


> these are for rooting.I mean custom kernel with for example twrp or cwm integrated.

Click to collapse




I didnt get what you meant by your first line. The link given was of a custom rom for this device and it also included custom kernels which can be flashed seperately. Rooting doesnt have to do anything with flashing a kernel.
A kernel should be independent of the recovery installed. It is only responsible for the interaction between the os and the hardware components. 
So all you need to do is flash your preferred recovery and then flash your custom kernel.


sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anybody help me in this.

I have rooted my S7562 previously with CWM method 3 months back. All was fine and was using my rooted phone. After that i recived 2 updates OTA.
FIRMWARE DETAILS ARE BELOW

Version 4.0.4

Baseband version
S7562DDMC2

Build number
IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1

Now my phone does not have proper root acess when i check it through root checker app.
I again rooted my phone though CWM, but same problem.

Pls help how to root my phone again.


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

i have directory bind app. i checked on "bind on boot" but still after restarting my games doesnt run and needs to bind again?? is it usual??


----------



## einst31n (Mar 27, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> Can anybody help me in this.
> 
> I have rooted my S7562 previously with CWM method 3 months back. All was fine and was using my rooted phone. After that i recived 2 updates OTA.
> FIRMWARE DETAILS ARE BELOW
> ...

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling su and root checker both. After that , install cwm-su .zip through recovery.  Then try root checker

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 27, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> Can anybody help me in this.
> 
> I have rooted my S7562 previously with CWM method 3 months back. All was fine and was using my rooted phone. After that i recived 2 updates OTA.
> FIRMWARE DETAILS ARE BELOW
> ...

Click to collapse



reinstall cwm and  then  root.. 
hope it will work.... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## semantikart (Mar 27, 2013)

*i need stock rom galax s s7562 duos*

hello to everyone
I can upload to my 4 piece stock rom need Odin.
Waiting for help thanks .


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Try uninstalling su and root checker both. After that , install cwm-su .zip through recovery.  Then try root checker
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I factory reset the phone and then again followed the full procedure of rooting as mentioned on page 4. But still the same.
Is there any problem in rooting with these updates...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> There is an option in contacts named as contacts to display. Choose custom list and then select the types of contacts you want to be displayed .
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yah this technique just avoid in contact app.not any other apps which are using phone number

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 27, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> I factory reset the phone and then again followed the full procedure of rooting as mentioned on page 4. But still the same.
> Is there any problem in rooting with these updates...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dont know about these updates but since after a factory reset , the only thing remaining should be the recovery. Try reverting back to stock recovery and then follow the whole rooting procedure again. That should do it i guess.

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## alligator_asl (Mar 27, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> I factory reset the phone and then again followed the full procedure of rooting as mentioned on page 4. But still the same.
> Is there any problem in rooting with these updates...

Click to collapse



Try this method for rooting, it worked for me:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171441


----------



## einst31n (Mar 27, 2013)

Check if you find a recovery.p file or similar in ota update file (most probably in cache folder ) because i saw something like that in a previous ota i downloaded. The update.zip is downloaded to /cache/fota . If that is the case then yes there is something which has been changed in your recovery. Reinstalling cwm will do it. 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## [GS] (Mar 27, 2013)

I need stock kernel for S7562 plz, because i have issue with wi-fi,i cant turn on!


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I dont know about these updates but since after a factory reset , the only thing remaining should be the recovery. Try reverting back to stock recovery and then follow the whole rooting procedure again. That should do it i guess.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Yes, i was thinking the same. Reverting to stock recovery can be through odin like we flash recovery.tar or is there any other method. 
Thanks in advance for your help buddy...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




alligator_asl said:


> Try this method for rooting, it worked for me:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171441

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy..
This is the simplest method to root, but still i am having problem with this method also.
I think i have to first revert to stock recovery, then it will work..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 27, 2013)

In rooing package there are two recovery files.one of them is stock recovery.flash it by odin.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## einst31n (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, odin will do it. All the best 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Yup, odin will do it. All the best
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



So, i have to first download the full rom from sammobile.com and then flash it through odin..???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Yup, odin will do it. All the best
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse




frnd as u told me to install pimp Rom.I installed.but there are various option.I just used miscellaneous tweaks.any otheroption which I can use u can tell me please.and one more that bravia engine and audio tweaks are support s duos or not

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




pinkukalyan said:


> So, i have to first download the full rom from sammobile.com and then flash it through odin..???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ya u have to do that.then follow the rooting and other procedures

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 27, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> So, i have to first download the full rom from sammobile.com and then flash it through odin..???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




No i was talking about stock recovery not stock rom. In the rooting kit which you would have downloaded , you would have also got a stock recovery.tar file. Flash this .tar file through odin. Then root it.
If all this doesnt work , then flash stock rom .








25vikasp said:


> frnd as u told me to install pimp Rom.I installed.but there are various option.I just used miscellaneous tweaks.any otheroption which I can use u can tell me please.and one more that bravia engine and audio tweaks are support s duos or not

Click to collapse



 I have used almost all of the options available but before doing so you should know about it and also have a nandroid backup.
Go for entropy generator (seeder) , multitasking tweaks , miscellaneous tweaks , netwrk tweaks and android features. These are simple to tweak. But dont exceed any values by a big amount. 
And yes pimp my beats and xaudio are working perfectly in my phone. Not so sure about bravia. 
Dont rush into this. Do them one by one and take your time 




sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi every one.if you want forum for i7562 please go below link and send a request a forum for this phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Sent from my GT-I7562


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> No i was talking about stock recovery not stock rom. In the rooting kit which you would have downloaded , you would have also got a stock recovery.tar file. Flash this .tar file through odin. Then root it.
> If all this doesnt work , then flash stock rom .
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh thanks  for ur help.+ thanks for you

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## o0ojake13o0o (Mar 28, 2013)

does this solved the problem


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> No i was talking about stock recovery not stock rom. In the rooting kit which you would have downloaded , you would have also got a stock recovery.tar file. Flash this .tar file through odin. Then root it.
> If all this doesnt work , then flash stock rom .
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



frnd I tried to install that x loud and pimp beats.something happened in cwm mod.but how would I come to know that theae tweaks are installed in our system

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

Pimp my beats would be available in your system as an app. You can use it to improve your bass drastically . Set the music effects option in settings-sounds to pimp my beats . I had installed another music player and with that the effect of this app was even more.
And xloud is nothing but a build.prop tweak. It will change your sound properties for improved sound quality thats it. You can verify by reading the build.prop file in /system.

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Pimp my beats would be available in your system as an app. You can use it to improve your bass drastically . Set the music effects option in settings-sounds to pimp my beats . I had installed another music player and with that the effect of this app was even more.
> And xloud is nothing but a build.prop tweak. It will change your sound properties for improved sound quality thats it. You can verify by reading the build.prop file in /system.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I checked their is nothing in apps.when I tried x loud I got this error e can't mount the path sd card..then I tried manual it says signature verification failed.after all that I tried to go in cwm by key combination.the phone is not going in recovery just vibrates.help

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------

between which version of pimp Rom u I using I am on alpha 3.1 version :banghead::screwy:

sent via my galaxy s duos rooted


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

Idk whats wrong with your recovery i dont think there should be a problem. Try this, download rebooter and it has an option of reboot recovery. Once in recovery , go to install zip from sd card. There toggle the disable signature verification and then try reinstalling xloud and pimp my beats.apk

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Idk whats wrong with your recovery i dont think there should be a problem. Try this, download rebooter and it has an option of reboot recovery. Once in recovery , go to install zip from sd card. There toggle the disable signature verification and then try reinstalling xloud and pimp my beats.apk
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



i found the problem actually its wrong with my cwm.it is replaced by my stock recovery.its not permanent na.i want flash again i think.


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes reinstall cwm..and follow the above solution if you get the signature verification error 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## Sumanta123 (Mar 28, 2013)

***



terrizone said:


> I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
> Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.
> 
> By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



1at you need to root ur phone.


----------



## rare0412 (Mar 28, 2013)

Vote for our phone here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354
Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I dont know about these updates but since after a factory reset , the only thing remaining should be the recovery. Try reverting back to stock recovery and then follow the whole rooting procedure again. That should do it i guess.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I tried flashing stock recovery, but it stoped in between flashing, see snapshot...
pls help whats gone wrong...


----------



## Sumanta123 (Mar 28, 2013)

***



rare0412 said:


> There is no way yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doky.sgtoolbox&hl=en
Use This App


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sumanta123 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doky.sgtoolbox&hl=en
> Use This App

Click to collapse



this app is not compatible for galaxy s duos... 
so don't try... 
you may brick you  phone.   

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you sure that is the stock recovery you are flashing ? Retry it ?
Download the stock recovery .tar file from the rooting kit you must have downloaded. 
Download the samsung galaxy s rooting kit.

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I dont know about these updates but since after a factory reset , the only thing remaining should be the recovery. Try reverting back to stock recovery and then follow the whole rooting procedure again. That should do it i guess.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse





einst31n said:


> Are you sure that is the stock recovery you are flashing ? Retry it ?
> Download the stock recovery .tar file from the rooting kit you must have downloaded.
> Download the samsung galaxy s rooting kit.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the full stock recovery from sammobile.com
size 532 mb
file name is:- S7562XXAMA4_S7562ODDALJ2_S7562DDMA1_HOME.tar.md5
another file is :- SS_DL.dll

i am using only .md5 file for flashing...
any suggestions..

Edited:-
How much time will it take to flash the full ROM thruogh odin.

*PLEASE REPLY ITS URGENT NOW....*


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats not a recovery file. Thats a stock rom for our device. Download the rooting kit. A stock recovery file would be less than 10mb. Keep the stock rom , it would be useful later on.  

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Thats not a recovery file. Thats a stock rom for our device. Download the rooting kit. A stock recovery file would be less than 10mb. Keep the stock rom , it would be useful later on.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



BUT WHAT TO DO NOW..

ITS COMING WRITTEN ON MOBILE SCREEN

*FIRMWARE UPDATE ENCOUNTERED AN ISSUE.
PLEASE SELECT RECOVERY MODE IN KIES & TRY AGAIN.*

I TRIED 4 TIMES TO FLASH THE STOCK ROM BUT IT SUCKS IN BETWEEN.
PLS GUIDE TO REVIVE THE MOBILE.:crying:


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Mar 28, 2013)

*Dont Panic*



pinkukalyan said:


> BUT WHAT TO DO NOW..
> 
> ITS COMING WRITTEN ON MOBILE SCREEN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, Dont panic.
Rename that MD5 File to .zip file and open it with any zip extension opener.
Simply take the recovery.img from that file and flash it to your phone. That is the stock recovery.
Flashing the whole Stock ROM takes about 4-5 Minutes. 
PM me if still have any doubts.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Guys, my ROM is almost ready with basic features. No extra effects or anything but kind of kick ass speed and pretty nice smoothness and NO GLITCHES at all...... 
I would upload the ROM soon, may be by tomorrow afternoon. But I request users to forward me towards more tweaks and features they may want in their ROM.....


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for member request for duos forum.if you want the forum submit post in the below url.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

nikhilkaushik said:


> First of all, Dont panic.
> Rename that MD5 File to .zip file and open it with any zip extension opener.
> Simply take the recovery.img from that file and flash it to your phone. That is the stock recovery.
> Flashing the whole Stock ROM takes about 4-5 Minutes.
> ...

Click to collapse



how to flash that file as odin is not taking this file with this extension


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> I have downloaded the full stock recovery from sammobile.com
> size 532 mb
> file name is:- S7562XXAMA4_S7562ODDALJ2_S7562DDMA1_HOME.tar.md5
> another file is :- SS_DL.dll
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are unable to boot..
Means you soft brock your phone or it  goes into bootloop .
don't  pannic follow this steps.

1. put your phone in download mode.
2.connect to pc.
3.open odin.
4.select .tar.md5 file (which you downloaded from sammobile)
In PDA FIELD.
5.click on start.
6.be patient it will take 10-15 min.

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> If you are unable to boot..
> Means you soft brock your phone or it  goes into bootloop .
> don't  pannic follow this steps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




But i have tried 5-6 times and every time i waited for 20 minutes..
its getting hanged in between when its comes to system...


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> But i have tried 5-6 times and every time i waited for 20 minutes..
> its getting hanged in between when its comes to system...

Click to collapse



Which version of odin your using.

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Which version of odin your using.
> 
> Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..

Click to collapse



i tried both v3.07 & v1.85


----------



## einst31n (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> BUT WHAT TO DO NOW..
> 
> ITS COMING WRITTEN ON MOBILE SCREEN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the stock recovery file just like you must have flashed the cwm recovery file thats it. And nikhil is right you can find the stock recovery file in the stock rom you downloaded or you can just flash it from the rooting kit. 







Guys said:


> Hey! Good to hear that theres one more custom rom coming for our device. Im sure you must have added all the performance tweaks so i need not mention about those. Can you add a bit more themeing functionality ? Like custom boot animations , icons , bars etc ?
> Rest i think everything can be customised by us acc to our preferences . Speed and performance are the only need right now i guess.
> And btw , although i dont have much of a performance issue  but sometimes in games requiring swipe action , the system doesnt recognize the swipe input. Is that common to our devices ? Since i have customized my rom to achieve better performance but couldnt get rid of this problem.
> Plz advice
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> i tried both v3.07 & v1.85

Click to collapse



try with V3.04


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Flash the stock recovery file just like you must have flashed the cwm recovery file thats it. And nikhil is right you can find the stock recovery file in the stock rom you downloaded or you can just flash it from the rooting kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i flashed stock recovery & it finished.
wen i started my phone its only displaying samsung welcome screen regularly.
nothing but only screen


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Mar 28, 2013)

*Advice Taken.*



einst31n said:


> Flash the stock recovery file just like you must have flashed the cwm recovery file thats it. And nikhil is right you can find the stock recovery file in the stock rom you downloaded or you can just flash it from the rooting kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can do the tweaking part, but personalization of the looks of the ROM must be done by someone else, but speaking the truth, I am not that kind of fan of looks. I go with the muscle of the ROM not the beauty.... And ya, I have taken care of swipe action, if I understand right as u say of it but the problem lies that our phone's GPU is pretty awfull and hence however may we customize the ROM, the adreno 200 GPU actually SUCKS.... I need beta testers for my ROM from INDIA cos my ROM's CSC is of India. And one more good news, my ROM doesnt have music glitches as well....

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




pinkukalyan said:


> i flashed stock recovery & it finished.
> wen i started my phone its only displaying samsung welcome screen regularly.
> nothing but only screen

Click to collapse



It would take its time, wait for some time....


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> i flashed stock recovery & it finished.
> wen i started my phone its only displaying samsung welcome screen regularly.
> nothing but only screen

Click to collapse



Have You Try With Odin V3.04.
Download it from there *Download*


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 28, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Have You Try With Odin V3.04.
> Download it from there *Download*

Click to collapse



yes tried but still not suceeded..
i flashed sock recovery from rooting kit...
but displaying only welcome screen
still welcome screen fron last 10 mins:crying::crying::crying:

---------- Post added 29th March 2013 at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was 28th March 2013 at 11:57 PM ----------




usmslm102 said:


> Have You Try With Odin V3.04.
> Download it from there *Download*

Click to collapse



i am having full backup taken while installing su.zip in cwm
can it help any how..


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 28, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> yes tried but still not suceeded..
> i flashed sock recovery from rooting kit...
> but displaying only welcome screen
> still welcome screen fron last 10 mins:crying::crying::crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



give  a try.. 
first  install  cwn and  then  go  to cwm>backup & restore
then restore it


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 29, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> give  a try..
> first  install  cwn and  then  go  to cwm>backup & restore
> then restore it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mobile is not booting in cwm after pressing key combination.
nothing happens with key combination, just like it disabled cwm.


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 29, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> mobile is not booting in cwm after pressing key combination.
> nothing happens with key combination, just like it disabled cwm.

Click to collapse



Where you from means country
So I can tell you proper firmware packege...

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 29, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> mobile is not booting in cwm after pressing key combination.
> nothing happens with key combination, just like it disabled cwm.

Click to collapse



*SO FINALLY I GOT TO FLASH THE STOCK ROM 
JUST GOT THE SIMPLE SOLUTION - CHANGE THE USB PORT:laugh:

THANKS GUYS FOR THE HELP AND TIME YOU GAVE:good:
REALLY APPRECIABLE...

:victory::victory::victory:*


----------



## Mr. Siwach (Mar 29, 2013)

*Rooting isn't working...*

i root my galaxy s duos, but when i trying to move apps on sd card it show not sufficient space.

please... help me to outcome from this problem.


----------



## einst31n (Mar 29, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> *SO FINALLY I GOT TO FLASH THE STOCK ROM
> JUST GOT THE SIMPLE SOLUTION - CHANGE THE USB PORT:laugh:
> 
> THANKS GUYS FOR THE HELP AND TIME YOU GAVE:good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha..glad to hear finally you got it solved 
so now what ? You are on stock rom with stock recovery right ? Have you got rid of the rooting error ?




nikhilkaushik said:


> I can do the tweaking part, but personalization of the looks of the ROM must be done by someone else, but speaking the truth, I am not that kind of fan of looks. I go with the muscle of the ROM not the beauty.... And ya, I have taken care of swipe action, if I understand right as u say of it but the problem lies that our phone's GPU is pretty awfull and hence however may we customize the ROM, the adreno 200 GPU actually SUCKS.... I need beta testers for my ROM from INDIA cos my ROM's CSC is of India. And one more good news, my ROM doesnt have music glitches as well....

Click to collapse



Yes the muscle part is the only dire need of the hour. And lol yea even ive heard a lot about adreno 200 but still was a lil confused if it was my device which only had this problem 

And hey ! I am from india. I can do that for u 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Mar 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Haha..glad to hear finally you got it solved
> so now what ? You are on stock rom with stock recovery right ? Have you got rid of the rooting error ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Hi ...evry 1 i have installed pimp my rom...can any one help me regarding the tweaking providing safe values with would improve the response and performance...

Sent from my rooted GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Mar 29, 2013)

Ammnn yes i can..just ask me the property u wanna tweak. Its not possible to type everything. 
Just be careful with the value type of properties such as lcd density entropy etc. Rest all u can try on ur own i guess.

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## mohit gpa (Mar 29, 2013)

What is best lcd dendity value?


Hello guys i am new member of s duos family but not new to android  seeing forward for development. 

sent from gt-s7562 rooted pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Mar 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Ammnn yes i can..just ask me the property u wanna tweak. Its not possible to type everything.
> Just be careful with the value type of properties such as lcd density entropy etc. Rest all u can try on ur own i guess.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Bro can u pls tell me regarding the multitasking tweaks. In pimp my rom i mean wat values should we choose in oogrping nd zrom compression and min....and also bloatware...is there any app or script which  removes bloatware....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Mar 29, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> Bro can u pls tell me regarding the multitasking tweaks. In pimp my rom i mean wat values should we choose in oogrping nd zrom compression and min....and also bloatware...is there any app or script which  removes bloatware....
> 
> I am using medium in oom groupings and minfree values. You wouldnt be needing the zram compression. Ive chosen almost every options but i havent modified the dalvik heap values. Find the original pimp my rom thread in xda. U can find the thread link in the pimp my rom app as well. Go through the 1st post thoroughlly you will get 2 know about all the tweaks.
> And now the bloatware part , bloatware depends on u if u find it a bloatware  like i wont call gmail a bloatware coz i use it a lot. But ppl do delete it from their roms. You can find a list of safe to remove apps.Download titanium backup , you can find all the applications in that app. Make a backup of all the apps and then carefully freeze all the apps which you feel are not useful to u. Caution : dont delete config and system files like CSc , data create , syscope etc. Before doing any of these make a nandroid backup from ur recovery. All the best
> ...

Click to collapse





sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pinkukalyan (Mar 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Haha..glad to hear finally you got it solved
> so now what ? You are on stock rom with stock recovery right ? Have you got rid of the rooting error ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, i just flashed the latest rom for India from sammobile and then did rooting again.
This solved the rooting error. Root checker is showing proper root access.:thumbup:
Yes of course, i learnt a lot from this mess about android
thanks bro for your valuable replies..
Keep it up..:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app


----------



## einst31n (Mar 29, 2013)

pinkukalyan said:


> Hmmm, i just flashed the latest rom for India from sammobile and then did rooting again.
> This solved the rooting error. Root checker is showing proper root access.:thumbup:
> Yes of course, i learnt a lot from this mess about android
> thanks bro for your valuable replies..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yes v actually learn a lot when we are in a scary situation and things get messed up 
And ur welcome 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## vishnukr98iit (Mar 29, 2013)

*Does this ROM removes problem of swapping internal to external memory?*

Does this solve the problem of app to sd?


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 29, 2013)

*galaxy s duos s7562*

*Thanks all members who submitted post for requesting new forum for galaxy s duos.this device deserve a new forum.
*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354&page=756

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Lol yes v actually learn a lot when we are in a scary situation and things get messed up
> And ur welcome
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I installed pimp my beats and x loud now tell me how to use those and by which music player

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Mar 29, 2013)

Pimp my beats can be used with the default music player as well as any external one. I have google play music which i extracted from an ota updat i received. 
Xaudio is a tweak not an app , it modifies some of ur build.prop 
Values. So u dont need to worry about it any longer
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 30, 2013)

I updated to latest ics.now a I want suggestions for flashing kernel vamshi stunner.cause its is outdated  1 jan.and recent updated kernel is 6 march.should I flash.

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles1111 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can any 1 upload triangle away app for s duos and mention the procedure of using it.does using of this app may brick our phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 30, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Can any 1 upload triangle away app for s duos and mention the procedure of using it.does using of this app may brick our phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here is my guid. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39345204

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## affan848 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Cyanogen 10 4.1Jelly Bean for galaxy s duos*

I came to know from another forum that cyanogen mod has arrived for galaxy s duos 7562
kindly check this process and let me know if it is working
also share screen shots

http://www.androidnectar.com/how-to...elly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562/

*Mod edit:* Please link to external sources instead of copying and pasting.


----------



## mohit gpa (Mar 30, 2013)

^post the source where u find this all?? 
Before using I want to know that its a working bootable zip or fake thing I don't want to brick my phone. 

sent from gt-s7562 rooted pimped


----------



## einst31n (Mar 30, 2013)

I think this would be the same link posted in this forum a few days back. It must be fake. Jb hasnt come for our device yet.

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 30, 2013)

Where is the download link.and is it obligatory to partition sd card?

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## bsaiaditya (Mar 30, 2013)

*Small Problem*

I am a noob here in xda. But i have some knowledge of rooting and custom roms. Ihave updated my GT 7562 to
BASEBAND: S7562DDMC2
BUILD NO: IMM761.S7562XXAMC1
now i use to be able to flash CWM earlier using odin but it is not possible now. It gets flashed allright. But allways boots into stock recovery <3e>.
Please help as i want to root and speed up my phone. Thank You.


----------



## buick1356 (Mar 30, 2013)

bsaiaditya said:


> I am a noob here in xda. But i have some knowledge of rooting and custom roms. Ihave updated my GT 7562 to
> BASEBAND: S7562DDMC2
> BUILD NO: IMM761.S7562XXAMC1
> now i use to be able to flash CWM earlier using odin but it is not possible now. It gets flashed allright. But allways boots into stock recovery <3e>.
> Please help as i want to root and speed up my phone. Thank You.

Click to collapse



After flashing cwm when phone vibrates don't let to boot up.i mean remove battery then replace battery and turn it on by pressing volume up + volume down + home then power it up.do and report.


----------



## usmslm102 (Mar 30, 2013)

bsaiaditya said:


> I am a noob here in xda. But i have some knowledge of rooting and custom roms. Ihave updated my GT 7562 to
> BASEBAND: S7562DDMC2
> BUILD NO: IMM761.S7562XXAMC1
> now i use to be able to flash CWM earlier using odin but it is not possible now. It gets flashed allright. But allways boots into stock recovery <3e>.
> Please help as i want to root and speed up my phone. Thank You.

Click to collapse



There is an tweak..

 Remove the back cover from your device before you follow below steps..
1.after setting up odin and selecting recovery.tar etc etc..

2. Click on start. Let ODIN complete the flashing process. Don't interrupt the process. A green bar will tell you the progress of the operation. When the green box in Odin window shows "Pass", your phone will start a reboot.

3. It's time for you to jump into action. When the phone reboots, a vibration will signify that the phone has shut down completely, and is ready to boot up again. That's what we've to prevent. Just as the phone vibrates, remove the battery. We prevented the phone to boot again as this would've triggered the install-recovery.sh script to reinstall the stock recovery.(which we don't want!) You can disconnect your phone from the pc now.

4.Copy CWM-superuser-3.1.3.zip to your phone's external or internal sdcard. The file is present in the rooting kit.

5.Power off your device and boot into clockworkmod recovery by pressing Volume Up + Volume Down + Home + Power button simultaneously till the Samsung logo appears followed by the CWM screen. 

6.flash the zip..

7.then reboot phone normally..

8.yeh! You are rooted your phone successfully..


 Proceed below only if you want to have a permanent Clockworkmod recovery.

Once you reboot your device and later on try to boot into recovery at some point later, you will notice that your stock recovery has replaced cwm. What the fish?

 What actually happened is that a file named install-recovery.sh present in your phone overwrites the cwm recovery with the stock one and so, you are not able to get a permanent cwm recovery. So, to prevent this, we shall disable the file.
You can do this only if you have attained superuser permissions by following the steps  
1. Open Root Explorer or any other file manager that can handle root permissions and go to the folder /etc, a file named install-recovery.sh should be present there.

2.Rename install-recovery.sh to install-recovery.sh.bak and flash recovery.tar file once again through odin. 
You don't need to pull out the battery this time during the reboot, as the stock recovery won't be able to replace the clockworkmod recovery on its own. 

3.last but important Njoy...

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## andbehtls (Mar 30, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I think this would be the same link posted in this forum a few days back. It must be fake. Jb hasnt come for our device yet.
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse




I think I found the souce

 androidnectar.com/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-10-android-4-1-jelly-bean-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562


----------



## einst31n (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes it is the same as before. Its nothing more than an attention seeking rumour. Its better to wait for jb update for our phone. 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## Abdo Frah (Mar 31, 2013)

Can u show us screen shots plz cuz I will try the Rom if it work.. Thax 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Mar 31, 2013)

Cm10.......its just update......
I wanna port cm10in this piece but problem is dual sim!!


 sent from my S3 the legend using xda premium


----------



## affan848 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Please read*



nikhilkaushik said:


> Have u even tried that process before posting ?
> I know that u havent. Because if u would have tried then u would have come to know its a December update file for india.... Not JB.
> That forum is just writing any **** to attract people using S Duos.
> 
> Sent from my N3RD BOX S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



First i dont want to attract people 
M new..  Also looking for update
While searching 
I got these from Google.. 
This was written on android nectar dot com
And at other place at technofx people were praising for this update that it is working fine
I also want to confirm
Cannot post other link here..  Do it yourself and let me know if outcome goes true 
Thanks


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Mar 31, 2013)

I've tried to port cm10 from galaxy y duos but i got bootloop  

I really want it.... my celllphibe is muyyyyyyyyy slowwwwemm.. the slowest cellphone i have ever used :5

Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HAMID308 (Mar 31, 2013)

Velcis Ribeiro said:


> I've tried to port cm10 from galaxy y duos but i got bootloop
> 
> I really want it.... my celllphibe is muyyyyyyyyy slowwwwemm.. the slowest cellphone i have ever used :5
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



we really need new ROM,please don't be disappointed .try again & again.please.:good:


----------



## alicarbovader (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys do we have a CyanogenMod for the Duos?????? I've Googled it all, but there seems to be none....????? Only for the Galaxy S...


----------



## bsaiaditya (Mar 31, 2013)

*Thank you *

My Phone has been rooted with the latest firmware MC1. Thank you for your advice. I do have an other question however. The galaxy s i9000 has pretty much the same hardware as our phone without dual sim. So cyanogenmod should work for sure. Is there anyway we can get the galaxy s CM10.1 working on our gt7562 even if the dual sim does not work anymore? I mean we have to make do with a single sim. But the phone will work way better.
Thank you.


----------



## waulliano (Mar 31, 2013)

bsaiaditya said:


> My Phone has been rooted with the latest firmware MC1. Thank you for your advice. I do have an other question however. The galaxy s i9000 has pretty much the same hardware as our phone without dual sim. So cyanogenmod should work for sure. Is there anyway we can get the galaxy s CM10.1 working on our gt7562 even if the dual sim does not work anymore? I mean we have to make do with a single sim. But the phone will work way better.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



I really like to try port cm10.1 for our device, but i can´t remember how to do this . I have here im my pc CM10 and CM10.1 from Galaxy S. The galaxy s i9000 has pretty much the same hardware, same resolution screen (480 x 800 pixels, 4.0 inches) and same pixel density (~233ppi). Does anyone can help me do this?? Thanks!!!:laugh:


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is the Overclocked beta kernel..

ht(remove)tp(remove)://dl(remove).dropbox.(remove)com/(remove)u/(remove)50969746/(remove)Vamshi_A2_S7562_kernel_beta.(remove)tar

Added intellidemand Govenor and row scheduler.
I am not responsible for any damage to your device. Try at your own risk.


----------



## vinay dahme (Mar 31, 2013)

VamshiStunner said:


> Here is the Overclocked beta kernel..
> 
> ht(remove)tp(remove)://dl(remove).dropbox.(remove)com/(remove)u/(remove)50969746/(remove)Vamshi_A2_S7562_kernel_beta.(remove)tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello dude 

appreciate ur work on oc kernel, I wanna try overclocking my duos.
can u please advice with app to use and how much I can oc safely, and also the risk factor.
pls use laymans language.
presently m having baseband ver: ddma1 and kernel: 3.0.8-A1 vamshi
thnx


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 31, 2013)

vinay dahme said:


> hello dude
> 
> appreciate ur work on oc kernel, I wanna try overclocking my duos.
> can u please advice with app to use and how much I can oc safely, and also the risk factor.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use Voltage Control to set the freq, governor, scheduler..
By default the max freq is set to 1.3Ghz. You can change freq with the above mentioned app.


----------



## 0bu (Mar 31, 2013)

VamshiStunner said:


> Here is the Overclocked beta kernel..
> 
> ht(remove)tp(remove)://dl(remove).dropbox.(remove)com/(remove)u/(remove)50969746/(remove)Vamshi_A2_S7562_kernel_beta.(remove)tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi mate, thanks for all your hard work. just wanted to ask about battery impact with this 1.3GHz oc? also if its set by default and im happy enough with 1.3GHz and dont want to change anything, i suppose theres no need of other apk, like above mentioned Voltage Control, am i right?


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 31, 2013)

0bu said:


> hi mate, thanks for all your hard work. just wanted to ask about battery impact with this 1.3GHz oc?

Click to collapse



You can expect less battery life..


----------



## 0bu (Mar 31, 2013)

VamshiStunner said:


> You can expect less battery life..

Click to collapse



i dont want to ask any silly or anoying questions, but could you be more specific about the battery impact, so i could decide whether its worth to flash your new kernel? is it like 0,3 GHz costs 50% of usual battery life, or e.g. 10-15%? thank you kindly for your answer.


----------



## vinay dahme (Mar 31, 2013)

VamshiStunner said:


> You can use Voltage Control to set the freq, governor, scheduler..
> By default the max freq is set to 1.3Ghz. You can change freq with the above mentioned app.

Click to collapse



thanx for the info..
I hv set cpu installed n the max freq is 1.3ghz as u said..
and do I need any app like the set cpu for oc, or the freq is set default by the kernel itself.
rt now my ph is working fine, will post abt any issues, performance and battery after checking for 1-2 days.


----------



## 0bu (Mar 31, 2013)

vinay dahme said:


> thanx for the info..
> I hv set cpu installed n the max freq is 1.3ghz as u said..
> and do I need any app like the set cpu for oc, or the freq is set default by the kernel itself.
> rt now my ph is working fine, will post abt any issues, performance and battery after checking for 1-2 days.

Click to collapse



nice, thanks. will do same maybe today, will have to get rid of seeder and than flash ocd kernel, after few days of observing will try crossbreeder if still necessary.


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 31, 2013)

0bu said:


> i dont want to ask any silly or anoying questions, but could you be more specific about the battery impact, so i could decide whether its worth to flash your new kernel? is it like 0,3 GHz costs 50% of usual battery life, or e.g. 10-15%? thank you kindly for your answer.

Click to collapse



It depends on the usage. The best way is to check for 1-2 days. Then you can decide to use it or not.


----------



## 0bu (Mar 31, 2013)

> 5. Frandom support - CrossBreeder now supports linking both your random devices to the extremely fast alternative - Frandom ( http://billauer.co.il/frandom.html ). This module is orders of magnitude (10-50 times) faster than the standard character devices ( Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=134 ). The erandom character device also installed by Frandom doesn't use up system entropy at all on top of being fast. You will need to ask your ROM developer to develop the kernel module for you and then place it in /system/lib/modules. CrossBreeder will then try and load it and if successful, make all the necessary adjustments so that both /dev/random and /dev/urandom are pointing to /dev/frandom and /dev/erandom respectively. The speed benefits are to be seen to be believed. But since each ROM requires a unique kernel module, this option is left optional ( but auto detect ).

Click to collapse



will this your kernel support Frandom function of CrossBreeder? thanks


----------



## VamshiStunner (Mar 31, 2013)

vinay dahme said:


> thanx for the info..
> I hv set cpu installed n the max freq is 1.3ghz as u said..
> and do I need any app like the set cpu for oc, or the freq is set default by the kernel itself.
> rt now my ph is working fine, will post abt any issues, performance and battery after checking for 1-2 days.

Click to collapse



Even SetCpu can do the job. You can change the max and min freq.
At kernel min freq is set to 122Mhz and max freq is set to 1.3Ghz.


----------



## mohit gpa (Mar 31, 2013)

Pls provide me a link of ur kernel thread

sent from gt-s7562 rooted pimped


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Apr 1, 2013)

@VamshiStunner can you provide me screenshot about kernel or altest show me sources


----------



## jangradev (Apr 1, 2013)

*how to root access on rooted phone*

hey dear i have rooted my galaxy s duos gt 7562 ....
but automatically my phone firmware updated and i lost my root access to my phone ...
please tell me what i have to do in this situation ....


----------



## shanal (Apr 1, 2013)

I had installed the 2.3 mb OTA update. After that my phone has started restarting randomly. Anyone also experiencing this problem?? And please tell me the solution... 


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Apr 1, 2013)

jangradev said:


> hey dear i have rooted my galaxy s duos gt 7562 ....
> but automatically my phone firmware updated and i lost my root access to my phone ...
> please tell me what i have to do in this situation ....

Click to collapse



You lose access after any ota update , there are some ota survival techniques out there but still , you can always reroot your device.

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 1, 2013)

Iam planing to buy this s duos, so guys is there any main disadvantage?


----------



## Phelin (Apr 1, 2013)

shanal said:


> I had installed the 2.3 mb OTA update. After that my phone has started restarting randomly. Anyone also experiencing this problem?? And please tell me the solution...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Try to wipe data/cache in cwm.. Hope it helps


----------



## monteiro-ribas (Apr 1, 2013)

VamshiStunner said:


> Even SetCpu can do the job. You can change the max and min freq.
> At kernel min freq is set to 122Mhz and max freq is set to 1.3Ghz.

Click to collapse



thanks for your hard work

i installed and begun to use it.. I will live feedback tomorrow. Running at max 1.3


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 2, 2013)

*que*

any one tried to change themes ui in galaxy s duos.not live wallpaper ok.please


----------



## Streetryders_2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

My phone rocks!!


----------



## usmslm102 (Apr 2, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> any one tried to change themes ui in galaxy s duos.not live wallpaper ok.please

Click to collapse



Use uotkitchen..

Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone know an app of full screen caller for s7562?I used several ones but not working well.some works only for first sim.

Sent from GT-S7562


----------



## waulliano (Apr 3, 2013)

*Miui*



Velcis Ribeiro said:


> I've tried to port cm10 from galaxy y duos but i got bootloop
> 
> I really want it.... my celllphibe is muyyyyyyyyy slowwwwemm.. the slowest cellphone i have ever used :5
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Miui works on our cellphone? Does have support for dual sim? It´s a good android too!!


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Apr 3, 2013)

waulliano said:


> Miui works on our cellphone? Does have support for dual sim? It´s a good android too!!

Click to collapse



Miui can be ported 
But porting cm10 with out in kernel doesn't make sense
N especially porting Rom fromb galaxy y won't work

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 3, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Use uotkitchen..
> 
> Press thanks If you think I help you it doesn't cost you..

Click to collapse



Oh u have tried or what.but thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anyone do me a favour and tell me the contents of /efs ? I dont know how this happened but many days ago i checked my efs folder and it was shown to be empty. So right now my confusion is that what is different in my device coz theoretically if the contents of the efs folder are erased, i should not be able to use my sim or wifi and many more but fortunately i am able to use all of them , only the default android lock screen is not available anymore. Please if someone knows anything about this then do tell me coz im pretty hopeless about this issue.

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## thunder72 (Apr 3, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Can anyone do me a favour and tell me the contents of /efs ? I dont know how this happened but many days ago i checked my efs folder and it was shown to be empty. So right now my confusion is that what is different in my device coz theoretically if the contents of the efs folder are erased, i should not be able to use my sim or wifi and many more but fortunately i am able to use all of them , only the default android lock screen is not available anymore. Please if someone knows anything about this then do tell me coz im pretty hopeless about this issue.
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



as per my device it contend the following:
bluetooth
   bt_addr
drm
   dxhdcp2
      empty folder
FactoryApp
   baro_delta
   factorymode
   hw_ver
   keystr
   reset_flag
   serial_no
imei
   mps_code.dat
wifi
   empty folder
nv.log

my device with custom firmware KyleOpen Rom


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Apr 3, 2013)

What is (uotkitchen..), is it an app?


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can we port cw 10.1 to our s duos.wait I know it doesn't have support for dual SIM but instead of enabling dual SIM can we enable only 1 SIM and have fun of cw 10.1

Sent from my gt-s7562 using stock Rom pimped by app pimp my rom


----------



## nikhilkaushik (Apr 3, 2013)

*Google it !*



charles1111 said:


> Can we port cw 10.1 to our s duos.wait I know it doesn't have support for dual SIM but instead of enabling dual SIM can we enable only 1 SIM and have fun of cw 10.1
> 
> Sent from my gt-s7562 using stock Rom pimped by app pimp my rom

Click to collapse



Look for a device which already has CM10 and has similar hardware like S7562 has, such as Adreno 200, 1GHz Snapdragon, 768 MB RAM etc.


----------



## einst31n (Apr 3, 2013)

thunder72 said:


> as per my device it contend the following:
> bluetooth
> bt_addr
> drm
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!
 i am still confused. My factory app folder is what has been damaged since i am currently in factory mode and cant go in user mode. But rest everything is working fine even though my efs folder is shown to be completely empty. 
But when i took the backup of my efs folder using efs backup pro, the backup file was 20kb in size. Plz if anyone has a solution on how to recover efs contents then share them .

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Apr 3, 2013)

nikhilkaushik said:


> Look for a device which already has CM10 and has similar hardware like S7562 has, such as Adreno 200, 1GHz Snapdragon, 768 MB RAM etc.

Click to collapse



Cm10.1 is also possible

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ithunter (Apr 3, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Can we port cw 10.1 to our s duos.wait I know it doesn't have support for dual SIM but instead of enabling dual SIM can we enable only 1 SIM and have fun of cw 10.1
> 
> Sent from my gt-s7562 using stock Rom pimped by app pimp my rom

Click to collapse



yes!! but till one sim activation is also very hard  hope someone will find the way


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anyone port twrp in a kernel for galaxy duos?
Twrp is better than cwm.


----------



## einst31n (Apr 3, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> Can anyone port twrp in a kernel for galaxy duos?
> Twrp is better than cwm.

Click to collapse



I havent heard a lot of praise about twrp, how is it better than cwm?

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 3, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I havent heard a lot of praise about twrp, how is it better than cwm?
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



In backup the size of twrp is half of cwm.also twrp is touch one.


----------



## einst31n (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmn..the backup size thing is an advantage 4 sure since i have an sd card of just 4gb  will search for a compatible kernel with twrp 

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 3, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Hmmn..the backup size thing is an advantage 4 sure since i have an sd card of just 4gb  will search for a compatible kernel with twrp
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Thanks.if found notify us.await for that.


----------



## waulliano (Apr 3, 2013)

*Port rom*



nikhilkaushik said:


> Look for a device which already has CM10 and has similar hardware like S7562 has, such as Adreno 200, 1GHz Snapdragon, 768 MB RAM etc.

Click to collapse



The HTC HD2 have a similar hardware. And have a lot of android roms. I´m not very good to porting rom. If anyone want to try a port, that´s a hint!!


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 4, 2013)

Guys I have a problem.I am using pimp my Rom alpha version.but now every time I start the phone the dialogue appears please wait android is upgrading.after that the home screen shows.any one facing same problem.give a solution 

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Apr 4, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Guys I have a problem.I am using pimp my Rom alpha version.but now every time I start the phone the dialogue appears please wait android is upgrading.after that the home screen shows.any one facing same problem.give a solution
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes thats completely normal ans surely not a problem. Are u facing any problems with it. This  is most probably due to the quick boot option which u must have checked in pimp my rom, so after that this is how android boots . U would have noticed that there is a huge difference in the boot time as compared to before because like earlier , android doesnt check all the apps, it only upgrades them if there are any changes. If you dont have your apks zipaligned at every boot , your boot time will be even more fast.

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 4, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Yes thats completely normal ans surely not a problem. Are u facing any problems with it. This  is most probably due to the quick boot option which u must have checked in pimp my rom, so after that this is how android boots . U would have noticed that there is a huge difference in the boot time as compared to before because like earlier , android doesnt check all the apps, it only upgrades them if there are any changes. If you dont have your apks zipaligned at every boot , your boot time will be even more fast.
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



But how to get rid of that thing.means it's doesn't do damage to os.what is mean by apk zipaligned

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ithunter (Apr 4, 2013)

waulliano said:


> The HTC HD2 have a similar hardware. And have a lot of android roms. I´m not very good to porting rom. If anyone want to try a port, that´s a hint!!

Click to collapse



But the dual sim is main problem 

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

well guyz is their any tweaks to boost up our stock ICS Rom ? #HelpPlease


----------



## einst31n (Apr 4, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> But how to get rid of that thing.means it's doesn't do damage to os.what is mean by apk zipaligned
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Currently idk how to get rid of thia since i dont have a problem with that and didnt even think about removing it. 
And here check this post..i remember i read this when i was a newbie :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801712

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 
Sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hiall..,
My phone is just going up to samsung logo and does nt start beyond that...i tried flashing the latest firm ware for s7562 by using odin ....but after that also there is no progress also...i tried ti go to recovery but when press key combinations its going to something called arm9 or ramdump mode...please help me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Apr 5, 2013)

Can u go into bootloader/fownload mode?

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 5, 2013)

Does seeder app affects battery.anyone

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Im sending this from my friends mobile its..please help mr

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




einst31n said:


> Can u go into bootloader/fownload mode?
> 
> Yes i can go in to download mode.
> And i dnt know wat is bootloader..is there any way to recover ...and wat is arm9 r ramdump mode
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can some one help me the ph is struck at samsung logo...i tried to enter recovery mode but its gng into some arm9 or ramdump mode...i am able to go in to downld mode nd i tried to flash with firmware from sammobile but no result...pls some 1help 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HAMID308 (Apr 5, 2013)

*KyleOPEN ROM v2.0 Released.*

a Good news:
cheatman Released new version of his unique Rom for Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562 .
KyleOPEN ROM v2.0 Released.
it seems to be bugless.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36399263&postcount=1

Changelog:

    v2.0.0 - Speed and stability increases (20% smoother on average)
    v2.0.0 - Further removed useless packages from the stock ROM
    v2.0.0 - Fixed the annoying bug that prevented the WebKit from working correctly
    v2.0.0 - Media updates (CM9 Imported)

direct download links:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_NLqfSyZfYATmlUcUhNTEplMFk/edit?usp=sharing
http://www.4shared.com/zip/xOjD3Y-5/KyleOPEN_ROM_v20Release0504201.html


----------



## einst31n (Apr 5, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> Can some one help me the ph is struck at samsung logo...i tried to enter recovery mode but its gng into some arm9 or ramdump mode...i am able to go in to downld mode nd i tried to flash with firmware from sammobile but no result...pls some 1help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Flash the stock firmware as well as the stock recovery. Maybe that will help.
Ill check about ramdump mode.

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Flash the stock firmware as well as the stock recovery. Maybe that will help.
> Ill check about ramdump mode.
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried flashing with stock firmware  but its still struck at Samsung logo


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 5, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> I tried flashing with stock firmware  but its still struck at Samsung logo

Click to collapse



Did you do wipes?wait sometime to bootup.at first boot takes long time.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> Did you do wipes?wait sometime to bootup.at first boot takes long time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



yes i wiped out and  tried even then no success its almost 30mins and phone is still at the logo


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 5, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> yes i wiped out and  tried even then no success its almost 30mins and phone is still at the logo

Click to collapse



what was the problem before flashing firmware?and report exact procedure of flashing by odin?your first and flashed firmware.does odin shows pass or not?also remove sims and sdcard before flashing.and report


----------



## einst31n (Apr 5, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> yes i wiped out and  tried even then no success its almost 30mins and phone is still at the logo

Click to collapse



Did u flash a kernel before all of this happened? Dwnload the stock kernel or any other compatible kernel and flash it through odin . I read it in some forum. Try it

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 5, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> what was the problem before flashing firmware?and report exact procedure of flashing by odin?your first and flashed firmware.does odin shows pass or not?also remove sims and sdcard before flashing.and report

Click to collapse




i had rooted phone before that successfully and every thing was going fine and all of sudden after some days after restarting  phone as usual it started to get struck at Samsung logo dnt knw exact reason and i tried everything tried to recover but it was going in to  arm 9 or ramdump mode so i went i downloaded latest firmware from sam mobile and started to flash with odin and it showed pass too in odin but then also im unable to solve my phones problem i.e getting struck at Samsung logo screen

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




einst31n said:


> Did u flash a kernel before all of this happened? Dwnload the stock kernel or any other compatible kernel and flash it through odin . I read it in some forum. Try it
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



please does that  stock firmware from sammobile include kernel it had two files one .md5 and other dll in side the archieve.

please help me with links if any


----------



## einst31n (Apr 6, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> i had rooted phone before that successfully and every thing was going fine and all of sudden after some days after restarting  phone as usual it started to get struck at Samsung logo dnt knw exact reason and i tried everything tried to recover but it was going in to  arm 9 or ramdump mode so i went i downloaded latest firmware from sam mobile and started to flash with odin and it showed pass too in odin but then also im unable to solve my phones problem i.e getting struck at Samsung logo screen
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download a kernel from this link..it has 2 i guess. Choose one of them and flash it through odin (PDA) 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 6, 2013)

I used GPS tweak from pimp my Rom app but after that that maps are behaving weirdly.the location pointer is not moving with me means when i am in bus or car.it's not happening before .help

Sent from my GT-S7562 stock rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAMID308 (Apr 6, 2013)

*CWM Recovery unable to open ums lunfile*

after flashing a bad flashable zip via cwm ,my phone stuck in Samsung logo and unfortunately i don't have any nand backup.so i decided to change my stock rom to KyleOPEN v2.0.
after Downloading  KyleOPEN v2.0 i cant save it on my device because:
while try to mount usb ext or SD card in cwm, i face to error "Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)"

Now:
- I'm stuck in CWM recovery mode
- I cant mount USB storage

Please Anyone?

Cant find any solution to this problem, who's in for a lending hand?


----------



## einst31n (Apr 6, 2013)

HAMID308 said:


> after flashing a bad flashable zip via cwm ,my phone stuck in Samsung logo and unfortunately i don't have any nand backup.so i decided to change my stock rom to KyleOPEN v2.0.
> after Downloading  KyleOPEN v2.0 i cant save it on my device because:
> while try to mount usb ext or SD card in cwm, i face to error "Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So your current problem is that you cant save the rom on your device to be able to flash it via cwm , right ?? 
One simple solution : put the ext sd card in some other device, use that device to make u able to save the rom file in the ext card . Then flash the rom through cwm in your main device. 
Btw, what was that corrupt zip file?
P.S. always maintain at least one nandroid bsckup!!

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ber64 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello
I see in Sammobile that it exist a Samsung GT-S7572

The firmware is based on Android 4.1.2 
Firmware Details:
Android Version: 4.1.2 – Build JZO54K
PDA: S7572ZCAMC1
CSC: S7572CHNAMC1
MODEM: S7572ZCAMC1
Build Date: 5 February 2013
Changelist: 912245

Is it possible to have the rom of this mobile 4.1.2 on our Galaxy GT-S7562 ?

Thanks


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe the romporters can do bcos mostly every thing is same as On our s duos except dual-core on it.

Sent from my gt-s7562 using stock Rom pimped by app pimp my rom


----------



## einst31n (Apr 7, 2013)

ber64 said:


> Hello
> I see in Sammobile that it exist a Samsung GT-S7572
> 
> The firmware is based on Android 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt thats possible, still iam looking forqard to it. Will have to see the hardware specs of that device 

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all how to get the permanent cwm recovery mode...i tried finding the install-recovery.sh but im unable to ....can any one tell me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 7, 2013)

ber64 said:


> Hello
> I see in Sammobile that it exist a Samsung GT-S7572
> 
> The firmware is based on Android 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you say? Gt-s7572?is it galaxy s duos?our phone is 7562.srarch correct name.


----------



## ber64 (Apr 7, 2013)

Look

It is an other Galaxy Duos different of Gt-S7562

http://www.gsmarc.com/samsung/galaxy-trend-ii-duos-s7572/


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Apr 7, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> Hi all how to get the permanent cwm recovery mode...i tried finding the install-recovery.sh but im unable to ....can any one tell

Click to collapse



It is in system/etc/ folder

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## waulliano (Apr 7, 2013)

*s7572 port*



ber64 said:


> Look
> 
> It is an other Galaxy Duos different of Gt-S7562
> 
> http://www.gsmarc.com/samsung/galaxy-trend-ii-duos-s7572/

Click to collapse



:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:Not much difference between the two phones. S7572 has camera of 3.15 MP. Our s7562 has 5MP. In the case of trying to port the rom, you need to change the camera drivers as well. Are basically the same! I'm downloading the rom and the S7572 will try to carry our S7562 soon. Sorry for bad english.


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 7, 2013)

waulliano said:


> :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:Not much difference between the two phones. S7572 has camera of 3.15 MP. Our s7562 has 5MP. In the case of trying to port the rom, you need to change the camera drivers as well. Are basically the same! I'm downloading the rom and the S7572 will try to carry our S7562 soon. Sorry for bad english.

Click to collapse



Other diference is that in s7572 there isn't front camera, i believe you'll have problem with it too. I'm hope for you success and wait for a feedback.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Codename13 (Apr 8, 2013)

waulliano said:


> :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:Not much difference between the two phones. S7572 has camera of 3.15 MP. Our s7562 has 5MP. In the case of trying to port the rom, you need to change the camera drivers as well. Are basically the same! I'm downloading the rom and the S7572 will try to carry our S7562 soon. Sorry for bad english.

Click to collapse



Watch out! The S7572 (Galaxy Trend II Duos) has a *dualcore* 1.*2 *GHz processor while your S7562 (Galaxy S Duos) has a singlecore 1 GHz processor.


----------



## levis007 (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody have stock kernel of samsung s duos  ?


----------



## accu-rate (Apr 8, 2013)

*please remove this content*

Hello there,

This is to let you know that this written material below has been copied from our site androidnectar . The copied content describes various steps involved in the installation of Cynogenmod on the mentioned device. Kindly resolve this and delete the copied content asap.


----------



## cellphonemic_com (Apr 8, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Maybe you install too many apps on your phone so the os is stuck, you can root the phone and move the app to SD card. 

And it is normal the screen will go black on calling because of the proximity sensor


----------



## [GS] (Apr 8, 2013)

levis007 said:


> Anybody have stock kernel of samsung s duos  ?

Click to collapse



I need stock kernel but i cant find !!!


----------



## allspark2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

accu-rate said:


> Hello there,
> 
> This is to let you know that this written material below has been copied from our site androidnectar . The copied content describes various steps involved in the installation of Cynogenmod on the mentioned device. Kindly resolve this and delete the copied content asap.

Click to collapse



Though it might have been copied that information is completely useless and if you want you can contact moderator


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 8, 2013)

[GS] said:


> I need stock kernel but i cant find !!!

Click to collapse



Try it here!
http://live.samsung-updates.com/index.php?device=GT-S7562#


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 8, 2013)

When is jelly bean coming for this device..
But in gsmarena http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-4883.php  it's not upgradable to jelly bean...
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 8, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> When is jelly bean coming for this device..
> But in gsmarena http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-4883.php  it's not upgradable to jelly bean...
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



don't worry i'm sure jb will be released for this phone because it has 768 m ram and like galasy s advance it will be.


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 8, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> don't worry i'm sure jb will be released for this phone because it has 768 m ram and like galasy s advance it will be.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, that it has 768MB ram, many sites write 512MB...  look here or here


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 8, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> I'm not sure, that it has 768MB ram, many sites write 512MB...  look here or here

Click to collapse



No.they're wrong.if had 512 mb ram couldn't have ics.press menu go to task manager how is ram amount?mine is 646 mb.and it's better look at here


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## iSaif (Apr 8, 2013)

Can anybody tell me how to install Arabic on this phone?


----------



## thedoginme87 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello! Is there an OC kernel for this phone??


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 9, 2013)

thedoginme87 said:


> Hello! Is there an OC kernel for this phone??

Click to collapse



In page 130, treath #1300
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39774154#post39774154


----------



## jonas_lobo (Apr 9, 2013)

*New browser: Rom 2.1*

I'm sorry, but can someone help me?
well, i upgraded my rom to version 2.1 and the browser doesn't work, it force closes (i thinks it is the right way to say it lol, my english is very rusty)
the google now is more beautiful than my previous google lol but I don't know how to use it either :laugh: 

Anyway, congratulations about this room, it is very pleasant.
And if I miss my older launcher by touchiz, i can install it , I already did it and it worked well if I turn it into a system APP


----------



## affan848 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Samsung Trend Duos*



einst31n said:


> I doubt thats possible, still iam looking forqard to it. Will have to see the hardware specs of that device
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



no thats another phone which is Samsung Galaxy Trend Duos


----------



## [GS] (Apr 9, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> I'm not sure, that it has 768MB ram, many sites write 512MB...  look here or here

Click to collapse



My  S7562 has 768MB ! but i need Jb because i have problem with wifi,and i cant turn on.


----------



## Henri BR (Apr 9, 2013)

Do someone know how to make it to work on our S Duos?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227471

It is, to use Link2SD or similar, in adition to Data2SD from Titanium, or maybe DirectoryBind.
Please, use that thread if you know how to sort it out...


----------



## mattcann (Apr 9, 2013)

*Close to death after boot and swap*

Hi all guys, it's my first time here. My name is Matteo from Italy.

My S7562 is driving me mad!
I got this phone since Oct 12 but during the last weeks it turned almost stucked so I decided to root (no more int memory).

I've followed this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2171441

All worked fine,

Then I did 3 partition in my 16 gb micro sd: 10gb fat32 - 4 gb ext2 - 256 mb swap. I moved several apps via Link2SD, All Was OK.

Later I've activated the swap partitio through Swapper 2.

This morning, after 30min of black screen, the phone turned off and now this is what happens:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXW705IZq0w

Ther's no way to access to recovery mode (vol+,vol-,home,pwr) and other ramdon button combinations.

Please I need you help guys!
Matt


----------



## thunder72 (Apr 9, 2013)

iSaif said:


> Can anybody tell me how to install Arabic on this phone?

Click to collapse



You just need to add it from Settings -> Language and input -> Click on the gear on the right side of Android Keyboard -> Input Languages

Remove the Use system language and select English and Arabic

hope this will help you


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 9, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> press menu go to task manager how is ram amount?mine is 646 mb.and it's better look at here

Click to collapse



Mine is 645mb, but the s7562 use zRam, that means the ram-content is compressed. I think, the ram is proably 512mb ...


----------



## Henri BR (Apr 9, 2013)

mattcann said:


> Hi all guys, it's my first time here. My name is Matteo from Italy.
> 
> My S7562 is driving me mad!
> I got this phone since Oct 12 but during the last weeks it turned almost stucked so I decided to root (no more int memory).
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like that Swapper killed many phones from a quick Google search.
It's better to triple caution before using it.


----------



## einst31n (Apr 10, 2013)

mattcann said:


> Hi all guys, it's my first time here. My name is Matteo from Italy.
> 
> My S7562 is driving me mad!
> I got this phone since Oct 12 but during the last weeks it turned almost stucked so I decided to root (no more int memory).
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow i guess i will hav to search a bit about swapper. Can u get into download mode?

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 10, 2013)

First i used this pimp my romm app.I used the apk zip aligned tweak and power on tweak from the miscellaneous  section.after applying that I got a massage at every boot like android is upgrading please wait then homescreen appears.now I factory resetted my phone for some kind of reasons.again same tweaks I applied; now there is no massage at every boot.is it normal or some kind of bug

Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Apr 10, 2013)

No its not a bug im sure.  Ill see what actually it is. But it doesnt cause any problems so idk why are you so worried about it. It is nothing but the fact that due to some of the options checked in pimp my rom , some of the verifications,checks,aligning and other processes are enabled/disabled. That wont cause your boot to be faulty.

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 10, 2013)

Transparent status bar.......
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 10, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Transparent status bar.......
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh share with all that tweak

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




einst31n said:


> No its not a bug im sure.  Ill see what actually it is. But it doesnt cause any problems so idk why are you so worried about it. It is nothing but the fact that due to some of the options checked in pimp my rom , some of the verifications,checks,aligning and other processes are enabled/disabled. That wont cause your boot to be faulty.
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Because I think the patches are not applied correctly may be some other problems

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattcann (Apr 10, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Wow i guess i will hav to search a bit about swapper. Can u get into download mode?
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Nope, there's no way to put the phone both in download and recovery mode. Basically it don't accept multiple buttons config.
I really do not know what to do...


----------



## dheerubhai (Apr 10, 2013)

mattcann said:


> Nope, there's no way to put the phone both in download and recovery mode. Basically it don't accept multiple buttons config.
> I really do not know what to do...

Click to collapse



is it showing battery charging while connected to charger??  hope it's not hard bricked.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




mattcann said:


> Nope, there's no way to put the phone both in download and recovery mode. Basically it don't accept multiple buttons config.
> I really do not know what to do...

Click to collapse



go to page no. 85 of this thread. there are some posts which may help u. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## pavankiran56 (Apr 10, 2013)

mattcann said:


> Nope, there's no way to put the phone both in download and recovery mode. Basically it don't accept multiple buttons config.
> I really do not know what to do...

Click to collapse



If every thing u tried fails. Use ...usb jig technique...to enter download mode...its the last chance..hope u will recover back ur mobile..


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 10, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Transparent status bar.......
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool!! Could you share it please?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mattcann (Apr 10, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> is it showing battery charging while connected to charger??  hope it's not hard bricked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phone doens't charge (it looply turs on and off quickly) and I can't put it in download mode!


----------



## Henri BR (Apr 10, 2013)

How do I mount a second (primary) EXT2 partition on this phone?
I'd like to do it in every boot.

SD card has a FAT32 and EXT2 partitions.
1st partition is the FAT32 one.
Both are primary.

Thanks,

---Edit:
Root: Yes
Android 4.0.4, stock rom.
And this is what I'm trying to do:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227471


----------



## P.thina (Apr 10, 2013)

*when jelly bean update will come*

Hi all,

When will jelly bean update will come for our mobile

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




jonas_lobo said:


> I'm sorry, but can someone help me?
> well, i upgraded my rom to version 2.1 and the browser doesn't work, it force closes (i thinks it is the right way to say it lol, my english is very rusty)
> the google now is more beautiful than my previous google lol but I don't know how to use it either :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
d the problem, then  i clear all caches (dalvik, data, cache) and reboot in recovery mode again.Its working fine


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 10, 2013)

jonas_lobo said:


> I'm sorry, but can someone help me?
> well, i upgraded my rom to version 2.1 and the browser doesn't work, it force closes (i thinks it is the right way to say it lol, my english is very rusty)
> the google now is more beautiful than my previous google lol but I don't know how to use it either :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you install TouchWiz? i tried but i couldn't.


----------



## mydrandroid (Apr 10, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> don't worry i'm sure jb will be released for this phone because it has 768 m ram and like galasy s advance it will be.

Click to collapse



Samsung already announced that JB will soon be available for S dous (Q2) :beer: 




alligator_asl said:


> I'm not sure, that it has 768MB ram, many sites write 512MB...  look here or here

Click to collapse



It does have 768 mb of RAM, I checked it myself ....... 

Vía xÐÆ Øffíçíal™


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 10, 2013)

mydrandroid said:


> It does have 768 mb of RAM, I checked it myself .......

Click to collapse



How did you check it?


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 10, 2013)

These are silly questions.this phone does have 768 m ram.you can check in gsmarena.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## ferrazrafael (Apr 10, 2013)

Pdadb says the same!

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are some sites with 512mb ...

http://www.areamobile.de/handys/3291-samsung-galaxy-s-duos
http://www.fonearena.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos_2265.html
http://gigatimes.com/samsung-galaxy-grand-duos-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-duos/
http://www.inside-handy.de/handys/samsung_galaxy-s-duos_s7562/2715_allgemein.html
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Samsung-Galaxy-S-Duos_id7333
http://www.techtipsworld.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-specifications/1720/
http://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-msp1981
http://www.findingtheworld.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-officially-launched/
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...k-alike-dual-sim-galaxy-s-duos-spotted-249609


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 11, 2013)

Budeh75 said:


> Cool!! Could you share it please?

Click to collapse



Ya sure!working to share stay tuned

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------

Pls give me link of oc kernel for this phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## buick1356 (Apr 11, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Here are some sites with 512mb ...
> 
> http://www.areamobile.de/handys/3291-samsung-galaxy-s-duos
> http://www.fonearena.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos_2265.html
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know why you say so.if you look at your task manager you should see the ram 645 m.then how should we have 645 while the phone ram is 512?can any one answer this question?


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 11, 2013)

Please suggest any good battery app.I have rooted and pimped my Rom.i am usingjuice defender app but now its behaving is very weirdly

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 11, 2013)

buick1356 said:


> I don't know why you say so.if you look at your task manager you should see the ram 645 m.then how should we have 645 while the phone ram is 512?can any one answer this question?

Click to collapse



The Galaxy S Duos uses zRam-Compression, that means, the ram-content is compressed (like a zip-file).


----------



## ferrazrafael (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe this is why its soo slow!

Even using zram, I think it has 768mb

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 11, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> Maybe this is why its soo slow!

Click to collapse



In the KyleOPEN-ROM thread somebody discovered, that the s-duos runs faster without zRam ....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40059814&postcount=328


----------



## iulian vu (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys . Please anyone can post Stock wallpapers of Samsung duos?


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys I am trying to change the main battery indicator, i have tried (OGBatteryMod) by OsamaGhareeb but it didn't work, any ideas to make this work, and thanks anyway


----------



## mydrandroid (Apr 12, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> How did you check it?

Click to collapse



Check Samsung Mobiles Official Website/Blog
OR download Antutu benchmark v3.2.2 ( available in PlayStore ) to see your system info 

Vía xÐÆ Øffíçíal™


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Use Du Battery Saver... Its very nice app. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 12, 2013)

For any 1 who will like to run nfs mostwanted on our galaxy s duos
Go here.......

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2231395


Sent from my gt-s7562 using stock Rom pimped by app pimp my rom


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tasosl (Apr 12, 2013)

PLEASE tell me where i can find the last and better solution to make my phone 1)root and 2) change external card into internal?thanks


----------



## jonas_lobo (Apr 12, 2013)

*Touchwiz in KyleOpen ROM V2.1*



Budeh75 said:


> How did you install TouchWiz? i tried but i couldn't.

Click to collapse



Actually I don't remember where I downloaded this apk but I have it in my SD card, I can Share it 

I Installed like a normal aplication but unfurtunatly I coudn't use widjets ... so I use Rom Tolbox to move the touchwiz aplication to System (convert to System APP)

And it worked  this Touchiz version that I had Installed has a diference. The background move when you move the screens, 

Don't forget I think it is necessary convert the app to a System app


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 13, 2013)

jonas_lobo said:


> Actually I don't remember where I downloaded this apk but I have it in my SD card, I can Share it
> 
> I Installed like a normal aplication but unfurtunatly I coudn't use widjets ... so I use Rom Tolbox to move the touchwiz aplication to System (convert to System APP)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not touchwiz.it's just another launcher.difference is u removed the original touchwiz.original touchwiz version is present in firmware.I back up it via titanium backup

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 13, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> It's not touchwiz.it's just another launcher.difference is u removed the original touchwiz.original touchwiz version is present in firmware.I back up it via titanium backup
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But is fasten than the original.


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 13, 2013)

oh may be it is faster


----------



## einst31n (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey, after doin a lot of things with my phone to make it faster (which i was able to), i just cannot solve this problem of mine- 
Whenever i play a game which requires swipe actions ( temple run , subway, fruit ninja) , sometimes my swipe isnt recognized at all. Like 1 in 20 times and obviously that spoils the game. My phone doesnt lag while playing these games , no performance or memory issues still i face this problem.
So i wanted to ask u guys that is it just my device which is having this problem or is it a common thing ? Coz i really doubt that its related to my rom and its settings!


Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## tasosl (Apr 13, 2013)

IF  i update the firmware to Official ICS 4.0.4 XXAMC1 OS firmware it will change my phone language?did someone update to this?thanks


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I did. It doesn't change language. Mine is still the same. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tasosl (Apr 13, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> Yes I did. It doesn't change language. Mine is still the same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



could you please share the method guide to do that? and what version of firmware you have now?any improvements?
what language you have please?


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 13, 2013)

Just go to settings> About> Software update.


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goodtimeking (Apr 13, 2013)

i have the diffrent version


----------



## usmslm102 (Apr 13, 2013)

*[APP] Facebook Home!*

Guys *Facebook home* is working on Galaxy s Duos 
Check This out (Tested By me)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40227388&postcount=1


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I install Google Now application on this device. Anybody here help.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




usmslm102 said:


> Guys *Facebook home* is working on Galaxy s Duos
> Check This out (Tested By me)
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40227388&postcount=1

Click to collapse



It's nice and cool but I think it's going to kill lots of battery. I saw the video.
.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfRRhycN8nI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm using the KOV 2.1 and I am wanting to install APKs that had backed up some of my Stock ROM (AMC1).

I can copy them in the /system/app folder, but when you run them gives FC.

Does anyone know why?


----------



## einst31n (Apr 14, 2013)

Budeh75 said:


> I'm using the KOV 2.1 and I am wanting to install APKs that had backed up some of my Stock ROM (AMC1).
> 
> I can copy them in the /system/app folder, but when you run them gives FC.
> 
> Does anyone know why?

Click to collapse



Obviously because you have not installed them. Maybe because they dont have their respective odex files. Even aftr copying them to /system/app , try installing them through root explorer/package installer or something like dat

Hit thanks if i helped you in any way 

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 14, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> Can I install Google Now application on this device. Anybody here help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes go for I am using it.but I  flashed the zip file..

sent from galaxy s duos with pimped Rom


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 14, 2013)

I found out that the cm 10.1 is available for Sony tipo which is dual sim so why can't our phone can had it
Where our s duos is 10 time better than Sony tipo
Go here to see cm 10.1 on Sony tipo dual sim
http://techxtras.blogspot.in/2013/03/cyanogenmod-10-jellybean-41-for-xperia.html?m=1
sent from galaxy s duos with pimped Rom


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 14, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Obviously because you have not installed them. Maybe because they dont have their respective odex files. Even aftr copying them to /system/app , try installing them through root explorer/package installer or something like dat
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped you in any way
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I can do with some APKs, but with others do not. The samsung keyboard (samsungIME.apk) for example had no problem, as the calculator (secCalculator2.apk) I did not succeed.

Had to deodex the APKs first, because when I try to install using the .odex files don't have success with none.

I use ES Explorer to install APKs.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 14, 2013)

Is mobile odin pro compatible with s duos??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## usmslm102 (Apr 14, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Is mobile odin pro compatible with s duos??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## science501 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Jelly Bean (again)*

Did someone try the Jelly Bean update for the Galaxy S7572? posted in live.samsung-updates.com
The phone is fairly similar to the S7562, I was wondering whether they are close enough for this JB version to work!


----------



## Gitanitos (Apr 14, 2013)

*Working fine in Spanish "PHE" Stock ROM*



VamshiStunner said:


> Here is the Overclocked beta kernel..
> 
> ht(remove)tp(remove)://dl(remove).dropbox.(remove)com/(remove)u/(remove)50969746/(remove)Vamshi_A2_S7562_kernel_beta.(remove)tar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot VamshiStunner for the OC Kernel, I'd installed in my S7562 with Spanish Stock ROM and now its a little more responsive and faster charging apps or photos.

I'll test usage time a few days after, I had 1d10h of usage since last charge but in a hard usage

Regards


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does the lock bootloader can cause hard bricking
Bcos
Bootloader> recovery> Rom
But if my bootloader are locked can it cause hard bricking....

sent from galaxy s duos with pimped Rom


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 15, 2013)

Any one tried to supercharge galaxy s duos what's the result.which kernal is best for this phone oiginal stock kernal or vamshi stunner kernal without overclocked.please suggest 

Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0bu (Apr 15, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Any one tried to supercharge galaxy s duos what's the result.which kernal is best for this phone oiginal stock kernal or vamshi stunner kernal without overclocked.please suggest
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vamshis ocd 1.3 GHz is perfectly safe useing and best choice.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## monteiro-ribas (Apr 15, 2013)

i confirm that,  been using it for a week,  phone is faster at 1.3

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Apr 16, 2013)

Budeh75 said:


> I can do with some APKs, but with others do not. The samsung keyboard (samsungIME.apk) for example had no problem, as the calculator (secCalculator2.apk) I did not succeed.
> 
> Had to deodex the APKs first, because when I try to install using the .odex files don't have success with none.
> 
> I use ES Explorer to install APKs.

Click to collapse



Lol? Obviously you need to put permission 755 to it or after pushing all apps to system/app folder reboot to CWM and go Advanced then Fix Permissions... good luck sz

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone using chainfire triangle away n succeeded??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 16, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Anyone using chainfire triangle away n succeeded??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yah I am succeeded 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------




0bu said:


> Vamshis ocd 1.3 GHz is perfectly safe useing and best choice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is there any battery effect

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0bu (Apr 16, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Yah I am succeeded
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Surprisingly a Very little 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aamirx27 (Apr 16, 2013)

Does this device has an official thread


----------



## science501 (Apr 16, 2013)

*4.1.2 rom for S7572*



waulliano said:


> :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:Not much difference between the two phones. S7572 has camera of 3.15 MP. Our s7562 has 5MP. In the case of trying to port the rom, you need to change the camera drivers as well. Are basically the same! I'm downloading the rom and the S7572 will try to carry our S7562 soon. Sorry for bad english.

Click to collapse



Did you already try the rom on the S7562? I am quite curious to know whether you got it to work!


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 16, 2013)

A lot of times

Enviado de meu GT-S7562L usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 16, 2013)

I changed the fonts using Rom tool box.but now I have a bug in opera mini version every time the dialogue appears collecting font data even it is 100% complete.agin it appears in next timewhen I start opera 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## Gitanitos (Apr 16, 2013)

0bu said:


> Vamshis ocd 1.3 GHz is perfectly safe useing and best choice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm agree and its a little faster charging and runing apps


----------



## 92MB (Apr 16, 2013)

*"Swapper 2." SHOULD BE BANNED AS AN APP*



mattcann said:


> Nope, there's no way to put the phone both in download and recovery mode. Basically it don't accept multiple buttons config.
> I really do not know what to do...

Click to collapse



hi, mattcann.  Refer to page 85.  I have been through all this.  I tried every thing.  In the end I had to send it back to Samsung under warranty, they changed the mother board.

This "SWAPPER 2" and  all its derivatives should be banned as an Android Apps.  You are not the only one.  It has HARD BRICKED many phones.


----------



## charles1111 (Apr 17, 2013)

What shall I do my friends phone is not booting in to recovery or download mode...I want to help him how to recover his phone from hard brick plz need help.....

sent from galaxy s duos with pimped Rom


----------



## Shweta12345 (Apr 17, 2013)

My brother has this phone and he didn't get such type of problem in this phone. It is working properly and also gives good performance. You should check your phone to service center.


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 18, 2013)

what is this swapper thing,is ie related to direcory bind or link to sd app.i am afraid does it  do any damage to the phone......



Sent from galaxy s duos


----------



## ajayverma99 (Apr 18, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Anyone using chainfire triangle away n succeeded??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes i have used...... And wirk like.. Charm... 

Thanks to chain fire.... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------




rare0412 said:


> There is no way yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Use chain fire live saver app triangle away.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------

Yea you can use triangle away.... Without any fear.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## techahead (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont think 1 GHz Cortex-A5 is in anyway short to give you the performance you wish to use. It might be possible that you have installed too many apps which are running at a given moment reducing your performance. Use the appkiller to see what all apps are running and try to kill the unwanted ones.


----------



## 92MB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Your phone bricker "swapper 2"*



25vikasp said:


> what is this swapper thing,is ie related to direcory bind or link to sd app.i am afraid does it  do any damage to the phone......
> 
> Sent from galaxy s duos

Click to collapse



It is nothing to do with Directory Bind and such. The author Elviss Kuštans does not say what it does or what it can do to harm your phone.
Before you use it google and read the comments, also see the reviews here : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.n3o.swapper2&hl=en

Best not to use it at all.


----------



## ferrazrafael (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you guys noticed that when the rotation sensor is off,  the phone runs slower? I did

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## waulliano (Apr 19, 2013)

*Not yet!*



science501 said:


> Did you already try the rom on the S7562? I am quite curious to know whether you got it to work!

Click to collapse



Not yet. I´m afraid to brick my phone. Maybe @cheatman can port to our device or help anyone to do this.


----------



## ashu258 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all the Experts here, 

Is there anyway to have gingerbread on my s7562? ￼ 
Because gingerbread phones have better performance and battery life. It will also improve the performance of some loaded games. 
If it is possible somehow, and please guide me.. ￼

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 19, 2013)

Dramstacking...


----------



## HAMID308 (Apr 19, 2013)

*New version out now (v2.1.2)!*

KyleOPEN ROM New version out now *(v2.1.2)*! 

Latest Version Changelog:

    v2.1.2 - Added removed APKs add-on
    v2.1.2 - Added CM9 Gallery add-on
    v2.1.2 - Added CM9 Apollo add-on
    v2.1.2 - Added stock gallery add-on
    v2.1.2 - Added stock launcher add-on
    v2.1.2 - Added stock keyboard add-on
    v2.1.2 - Fixed a HUGE bug with email draining battery
    v2.1.2 - Released recovery image v3 with support for internal and external SD


----------



## cheatman (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe you should add the link as well so people know where to go for info on how to download and install it? 

C.


----------



## reyhan114 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Help*

00


----------



## freshyfishy (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey cheatman. Is it possible to integrate with your ROM a 2WCR ?


----------



## userbg (Apr 19, 2013)

Hm, maybe not.


----------



## rishi211292 (Apr 19, 2013)

*KyleOPEN ROM for Galaxy S Duos*

I am using KyleOPEN ROM and my phone performance is increased ...i clocked it it 1300mhz and no laggs in game till now.


----------



## freshyfishy (Apr 20, 2013)

Which games did you check ? How about GTA vice city ?


----------



## einst31n (Apr 20, 2013)

Games like fruit ninja suck in our device!!! So many times it doesnt recognize the swipe input. Shoot it!



sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## freshyfishy (Apr 20, 2013)

On my duos fruit ninja is working properly...


----------



## einst31n (Apr 20, 2013)

It works absolutely fine..no lags at all. But once in a while it just stops taking the swipe input. I dont face any performance issues in most of the heavy games like temple run, sleepy jack,subway surf etc..but this swipe issue is common in all games regardless whethr its a heavy game or no. 



sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Apr 20, 2013)

einst31n said:


> It works absolutely fine..no lags at all. But once in a while it just stops taking the swipe input. I dont face any performance issues in most of the heavy games like temple run, sleepy jack,subway surf etc..but this swipe issue is common in all games regardless whethr its a heavy game or no.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



same problem with me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## userbg (Apr 20, 2013)

rishi211292 said:


> I am using KyleOPEN ROM and my phone performance is increased ...i clocked it it 1300mhz and no laggs in game till now.

Click to collapse



Yes, this rom work perfectly!


----------



## vinay dahme (Apr 20, 2013)

cheatman said:


> Maybe you should add the link as well so people know where to go for info on how to download and install it?
> 
> C.

Click to collapse



hey cheatman appreciate ur work on kyle open.
But can u make the files resume supported, everytime I try it stops on 60-70% and I hv to start all over again.
and also the 4shared link is not working, it says the file has been deleted due to their terms and conditions.
may be u can upload on megafile upload or smthing..


I cant post in ur forum as it requires min no of post.


----------



## Gitanitos (Apr 22, 2013)

*KORV2.1.2 working fine in Spanish "PHE" LJ4*

Hello Cheatman,

I've decided to try your KOR_V2.1.2 and I can say that now it work fine without SIM problems into a Spanish LJ4 “PHE” ROM. I use too Vamshi OC Kernel and Note 2 Gallery go well.
Thanks a lot for your hard work with this rom


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gitanitos (Apr 22, 2013)

*Message SDCard removed*



Gitanitos said:


> Hello Cheatman,
> 
> I've decided to try your KOR_V2.1.2 and I can say that now it work fine without SIM problems into a Spanish LJ4 “PHE” ROM. I use too Vamshi OC Kernel and Note 2 Gallery go well.
> Thanks a lot for your hard work with this rom

Click to collapse



Hello again, I see sometimes the message (SDCard removed) and a few seconds after (Prepairing SDCard).....Someone have the same? I don't anything strange in the use...

Thanks again

Ago


----------



## vkhera81 (Apr 22, 2013)

Try this on your rooted device.. makes it very smooth..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911327
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jokataj (Apr 22, 2013)

Gitanitos said:


> Hello again, I see sometimes the message (SDCard removed) and a few seconds after (Prepairing SDCard).....Someone have the same? I don't anything strange in the use...
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ago

Click to collapse



Yep, I had the same problem with the sd card until I replaced it with another card.I haven't received this message for 2 weeks


----------



## ashishpdme (Apr 22, 2013)

How to try it the project butter

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## vkhera81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Have your phone rooted and CWM installed.
Download the file " Project-Butter-for-ICS+MultiSampling_Antialiasing_(MSAA)_v1.5-beta1" from the link and flash it through CWM... thats it.

The link say UI is more faster with MSAA disabled but i have not tried yet.

File with NO MSAA is also attached to the link

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gitanitos (Apr 23, 2013)

*Downloaded and testing*



vkhera81 said:


> Have your phone rooted and CWM installed.
> Download the file " Project-Butter-for-ICS+MultiSampling_Antialiasing_(MSAA)_v1.5-beta1" from the link and flash it through CWM... thats it.
> 
> The link say UI is more faster with MSAA disabled but i have not tried yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've downloaded and I'll test it now.....

Thanks

Ago


----------



## huntercity (Apr 23, 2013)

because i'm newbie i can't post in kyle thread so ... can you help me?

i'm trying to install the kyle rom doing this steps...
Make sure you are running XXALJ4 as base ROM. If you are not, go here to find out how to flash XXALJ4 version before proceeding.
Download KyleOPEN ROM and save it on the device from here. You can get it from here
Download to your PC the custom recovery image that enables CWM from here
Reboot in download mode
Unzip the file in your computer and start ODIN.
Click the PDA button and select the "kyleopen-cwm5-v3.tar.md5" file.
Connect your phone that is already in download mode. ODIN will display it as being connected on a COM port.
Do not change any other options. Just click the "Start" button and wait. In about 1 minute, on your device there will be a loading bar displayed. Once done the phone will reboot itself normally. ODIN will tell you the flash was OK. This operation will increase the flash counter and make the orange warning triangle appear. This is normal and is not a problem. From this point on, you can boot in recovery mode and flash CWM zips.

i installed the kyleopen-cwm5-v3.tar.md5 and was succesfull but when i start in recovery mode i don't see cwm but the stock recovery...where can i download the cwm zips?

the triangle was increase...so i installed the kernel oc but using os monitor i can't go over 1ghz 

what i wrong ?

C.


----------



## vinitadroit (Apr 23, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562*

Hi I have purchased Samsung galaxy s duos few months back and It was working fine for few months.But for last month its running very slow. I cant browse internet as well as internet runs very slow. 

Please help asap.


----------



## shanal (Apr 23, 2013)

can any one tell me how to connect S-7562 to ubuntu... ????


----------



## ithunter (Apr 24, 2013)

hey guys what do you think will our device get Jelly Bean ? 
their is no hope for me


----------



## crisosma (Apr 24, 2013)

*KOR 2.1.2*

Hi guys

I just installed this custom kernel. I think is great, I also installed "Project-Butter-for-ICS+MultiSampling_Antialiasing_(MSAA)_v1.5-beta1.zip".
I can tell that my cellphone is more fast and responsive, I don't know if this is because of the rom or because of project butter. I did't test both of them separately.
I really liked the Samsung memo app, and I wanted to install it again. I just have to install the apk file that is inside of the zip file with the remove apps?
thanks very much


----------



## vkhera81 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi crisosma

Can you please share the link for custom kernal which you installed and installation procedure

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shanal (Apr 24, 2013)

*jelly bean.... ????*

sony has decided to roll out jelly bean for devices with almost similar configuration to our device....

http://blogs.sonymobile.com/2013/04...out-for-xperia-p-xperia-go-and-xperia-e-dual/

When will samsung provide jelly bean for us ???


----------



## ithunter (Apr 25, 2013)

shanal said:


> sony has decided to roll out jelly bean for devices with almost similar configuration to our device....
> 
> http://blogs.sonymobile.com/2013/04...out-for-xperia-p-xperia-go-and-xperia-e-dual/
> 
> When will samsung provide jelly bean for us ???

Click to collapse



stop hoping no update


----------



## einst31n (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I have shared some of my theme modifications which I have beeen successful in implementing. Here is the url :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40692642


sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys I have an error while restoring my android backup via cwm.it says md5 file mismatched.what is mean by that

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 26, 2013)

ithunter said:


> stop hoping no update

Click to collapse



Yes, there is no jelly bean update in this phone, even before in Gsmarena.com there was written upgradable to 4.1 but now they have even removed that. It better to switch to new phones.


----------



## vkhera81 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anybody making custom rom for our device with jelly bean???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 26, 2013)

vkhera81 said:


> Anybody making custom rom for our device with jelly bean???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## einst31n (Apr 26, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Guys I have an error while restoring my android backup via cwm.it says md5 file mismatched.what is mean by that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



That means you werent able to get a complete finished backup, this is when you dont have enough space available when backing up so a backup is created with an incorrect md5.



sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## crisosma (Apr 26, 2013)

vkhera81 said:


> Hi crisosma
> 
> Can you please share the link for custom kernal which you installed and installation procedure
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the thread where you can find all the info about the rom and hot to install it 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177


----------



## Budeh75 (Apr 27, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Guys I have an error while restoring my android backup via cwm.it says md5 file mismatched.what is mean by that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



The sdcard are inverted in this new CWM, sdcard is internal sdcard and internal sdcard is external one, so in CWM you have to choose backup to internal SD.


----------



## ahmadhj0310 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, i have tried ( XThemeEngine) by ruqqq it works great for our phone, we can use it to import cm10 themes.... Give it a try 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240180


----------



## prakash2033 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dude, i've xtheme engine and the required framework and installed it, then checked xtheme engine in xposed installer under module tab, to cut long thing short, i followed the complete procedure, still only system theme is available in xtheme engine...plz help

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Apr 27, 2013)

prakash2033 said:


> Dude, i've xtheme engine and the required framework and installed it, then checked xtheme engine in xposed installer under module tab, to cut long thing short, i followed the complete procedure, still only system theme is available in xtheme engine...plz help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Even I am using xthemes and check out this beauty : 
View attachment 1916067

I had the same problem before, but idk if this is the real reason but download another version of the xposed installer apk, find it in those links. It worked for me. 
And guys, along with the xposed framework , xposed theme engine and the tweakbox, there is one more awesome module available called icon themer. The above attached screenshot has the royal elegance theme installed via xtheme and the icon pack is phoney white icons.
Here is the url : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246783

Thanks to the devs who have done this cool work , really helpful for stock rom users like me !


Hit thanks if I helped :beer:
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## einst31n (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry the screenshot wasnt attached in the previous post due to some messagemmodifying problem

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## prakash2033 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Please share xtheme engine*

Could u please share the apks of xtheme engine and xposed installer, because am unable to locate any other version(other than beta that am having) of the same that am having right now.
Thanks 
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Powermaxs (Apr 27, 2013)

*my sister have this problem too*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Try flash stock rom, that will solve problem


----------



## einst31n (Apr 27, 2013)

prakash2033 said:


> Could u please share the apks of xtheme engine and xposed installer, because am unable to locate any other version(other than beta that am having) of the same that am having right now.
> Thanks
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is the required original thread, dwnload the attachments and tell me if this time it works. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401
And make sure to soft reboot the phone after installing the theme via xtheme engine



sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 27, 2013)

*We need more ROMs*

So I'm using KyleOpen ROM, I'm happy with it, but we need more ROMs for this device, at least Jelly Bean ones, since Samsung doesn't do anything...


----------



## jonas_lobo (Apr 27, 2013)

*I want Note 2 Gallery so bad...*



Gitanitos said:


> Hello Cheatman,
> 
> I've decided to try your KOR_V2.1.2 and I can say that now it work fine without SIM problems into a Spanish LJ4 “PHE” ROM. I use too Vamshi OC Kernel and Note 2 Gallery go well.
> Thanks a lot for your hard work with this rom

Click to collapse



How do you did it?
I can´t install Note 2 Gallery since I have KyleOpenRom 2.1.2 

I have 3 gallery, the stock one, CM9 and Walkman
but I want Note 2 gallery so much
In the past I install Note 2 gallery but the imagens were all black so I unistall it 
Could you give me some tips? xD
please? XD


----------



## 0bu (Apr 28, 2013)

jonas_lobo said:


> How do you did it?
> I can´t install Note 2 Gallery since I have KyleOpenRom 2.1.2
> 
> I have 3 gallery, the stock one, CM9 and Walkman
> ...

Click to collapse



Again Same story ... after flashing pr deleting od apps you need to wipe dalvik And cache so it can be rebuilded And work correctly.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonas_lobo (Apr 28, 2013)

*New ICS-LRQ Gallery*



0bu said:


> Again Same story ... after flashing pr deleting od apps you need to wipe dalvik And cache so it can be rebuilded And work correctly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I already tried that  and the result is the same, all black, it can only see .gif files
Well, I saw this app, its like the gallery that I want, And that I can install and use it well.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1873443

http://youtu.be/HkixyhGDbGA


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> View attachment 1916091
> 
> Sorry the screenshot wasnt attached in the previous post due to some messagemmodifying problem
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



How come ur status bar changed??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 29, 2013)

Gungamathic said:


> So I'm using KyleOpen ROM, I'm happy with it, but we need more ROMs for this device, at least Jelly Bean ones, since Samsung doesn't do anything...

Click to collapse



Yes......cm10.1 or miui 

AD


----------



## parkourkarthik (Apr 29, 2013)

@all guys please try akuro script data2sd for better extension of internal memory... it's very useful for low en devices like galaxy y duos. Hope it helps for this model too.. someone please test it for this model and share it.. i too wanna know since i wish to buy the phone

Hit thanks rather than typing it
Sent from XDuosV3 v1.5
with compact kernel


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 29, 2013)

*help*

which kernal is best for updated firmware of galaxy s duos.which is battery friendly with stability not oc.


----------



## einst31n (Apr 29, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> How come ur status bar changed??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check this out , amazing theming options are here at last. This is perfect for stock roms! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240180
View attachment 1921871
This theme is one of the best you will find and all these themes are compatible with ny xperia z launcher.



sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## einst31n (Apr 29, 2013)

sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## vonmaurer (Apr 29, 2013)

*schedule sim 2 off*

do you know of an apk that schedules sim 2 off (day/night) ?
thanks


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 29, 2013)

einst31n said:


> View attachment 1921876
> 
> 
> 
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



What theme are u using? Can u plz share it? And what are the themes that support our device?  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## einst31n (Apr 30, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> What theme are u using? Can u plz share it? And what are the themes that support our device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There is no theme as such which has been particularly made for our device. I am using the xtheme engine mod and also other modules( primarily icon themer) .
Here are the links :
Xtheme engine : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240180

Themes : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219999

Icon themer: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246783

Btw my theme is royal elegance along the white phoney icons icon pack.

Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 30, 2013)

einst31n said:


> There is no theme as such which has been particularly made for our device. I am using the xtheme engine mod and also other modules( primarily icon themer) .
> Here are the links :
> Xtheme engine : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240180
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also installed everything said in that forum and installed liquid blue theme but nothing changed only the the battery icon and loading icon changed I also tried Miuiv4 theme. But also same results. Is something wrong, can u help. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## dejavu619 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I too have an S7562. The problem I'm experiencing is that when I'm using mobile data/GPRS, it randomly gets disconnected and I have to restart the phone to get it back. It isn't a problem with my provider because I'm currently in another city and the problem still persists although it happens less often now. I purchased the phone in January. Should I get it checked at a Samsung service center?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Apr 30, 2013)

dakshay95 said:


> Hey guys, I too have an S7562. The problem I'm experiencing is that when I'm using mobile data/GPRS, it randomly gets disconnected and I have to restart the phone to get it back. It isn't a problem with my provider because I'm currently in another city and the problem still persists although it happens less often now. I purchased the phone in January. Should I get it checked at a Samsung service center?

Click to collapse



Ur service provider is tata docomo n its bad

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## dejavu619 (Apr 30, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Ur service provider is tata docomo n its bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No it's Airtel, not Docomo


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 30, 2013)

dakshay95 said:


> No it's Airtel, not Docomo

Click to collapse



I'm also having same problem, sometimes.

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## einst31n (Apr 30, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> I also installed everything said in that forum and installed liquid blue theme but nothing changed only the the battery icon and loading icon changed I also tried Miuiv4 theme. But also same results. Is something wrong, can u help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes most of the themes wont change everything in your ui. Try the royal elagance theme. For a better visual proof, install icon packs via icon themer


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## dejavu619 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can somebody help me please? Should I go to the Samsung Service Center?


----------



## LubY1978 (Apr 30, 2013)

vonmaurer said:


> do you know of an apk that schedules sim 2 off (day/night) ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



yeah, i need one of that too...


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 30, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> I also installed everything said in that forum and installed liquid blue theme but nothing changed only the the battery icon and loading icon changed I also tried Miuiv4 theme. But also same results. Is something wrong, can u help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I also installed royal elegance from playstore.but x themes engine not showing any themes.it remains system default yet

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## einst31n (Apr 30, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> I also installed royal elegance from playstore.but x themes engine not showing any themes.it remains system default yet
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Follow this step by step:
1. Install xposed installer and reboot
2. Install xtheme engine 
3. Goto xposed installer and then in the modules section check the xtheme option.
4. Install any theme apk then goto xtheme and apply the theme. Soft reboot and it should be done.
5. Install icon themer in the same way as xtheme and icon packs are installed in exacty the same way as you installed themes in step 4.
Important: download the xposed installer file from this particular thread only : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (May 1, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Follow this step by step:
> 1. Install xposed installer and reboot
> 2. Install xtheme engine
> 3. Goto xposed installer and then in the modules section check the xtheme option.
> ...

Click to collapse



What the bug it is.the dialer shows one missed call and I unable to clear it.
And about themes it just changes the some ui not overall like the forum said.battery, loading icons

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## einst31n (May 1, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> What the bug it is.the dialer shows one missed call and I unable to clear it.
> And about themes it just changes the some ui not overall like the forum said.battery, loading icons
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



What changes in ui have you experienced?
And which theme have you tried?


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (May 1, 2013)

einst31n said:


> What changes in ui have you experienced?
> And which theme have you tried?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same as u royal elegance.battery, 3g icon.some in contacts icon changes.we can change this through Rom toolbox too.one bug is my playstore is disturbed by this theme

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## einst31n (May 1, 2013)

Try a different launcher. I am using xperia z launcher maybe thats why its working fine. And yes that playstore thing is also present in my case


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## parkhajoon (May 1, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Try a different launcher. I am using xperia z launcher maybe thats why its working fine. And yes that playstore thing is also present in my case
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I asked the developer and he said that it doesn't work with TouchWiz or stock Rom, he said that to better use it work only on custom Rom. 

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## einst31n (May 1, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> I asked the developer and he said that it doesn't work with TouchWiz or stock Rom, he said that to better use it work only on custom Rom.
> 
> *Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*

Click to collapse



I guess the touchwiz is the issue since I am on stock rom with xperia z launcher. I guess it works for me coz I had installed custom systemui.apk and modified the framework-res.apk as well prior to all of this. I dont exactly know the mechanism the working of this engine since my framework-res.apk and systemui.apk is the same as the system default. Will have to ask the developer I guess


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (May 1, 2013)

einst31n said:


> I guess the touchwiz is the issue since I am on stock rom with xperia z launcher. I guess it works for me coz I had installed custom systemui.apk and modified the framework-res.apk as well prior to all of this. I dont exactly know the mechanism the working of this engine since my framework-res.apk and systemui.apk is the same as the system default. Will have to ask the developer I guess
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Guys try out animation theme effects from Rom toolbox really fast sliding. Any one knows how to overcome that touchwiz dialer bug.please I like touchwiz so much

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## go4saket (May 1, 2013)

Focusing point of my camera is fixed to the center unlike other phones which sets the focus point on any part of the screen whereever you touch. This this normal or is there some problem with the hardware of my phone?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## P.thina (May 2, 2013)

*Kyle open rom*

Hi Cheatman,

Appreciate your great work on Kyle open rom. I am not able to post on actual forum. On your latest post on sensivity kernal 8, In the zip file when i extract, i can see only a boot image file. How to flash boot image using ODIN and PDA?

Thanks
Thina


----------



## Budeh75 (May 2, 2013)

P.thina said:


> Hi Cheatman,
> 
> Appreciate your great work on Kyle open rom. I am not able to post on actual forum. On your latest post on sensivity kernal 8, In the zip file when i extract, i can see only a boot image file. How to flash boot image using ODIN and PDA?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't extract the zip file. On ODIN click PDA and select the zip file.


----------



## P.thina (May 2, 2013)

Budeh75 said:


> Don't extract the zip file. On ODIN click PDA and select the zip file.

Click to collapse



Thanks..It works:good:


----------



## mohit gpa (May 2, 2013)

Jst got a update of 16mb dont knw what is inside downloading ....


----------



## mohit gpa (May 2, 2013)

Hey will my ph able to install update as i am using cwm recovery ....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (May 2, 2013)

mohit gpa said:


> Jst got a update of 16mb dont knw what is inside downloading ....

Click to collapse



Rooted device cannot be upgraded.is there any way to install that 16 mb pack manually please.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## mohit gpa (May 2, 2013)

Kk so we need stock recovery ...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiobuzzer (May 3, 2013)

*FM radio chipset*

Hi. Does anybody know which FM radio chipset this model includes? Is it the typical Silicon chip as in Galaxy S?


----------



## a4aniruddha (May 3, 2013)

*One of the worst phones*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



While launching Samsung said that, this phone will get Jelly Bean update. But till then it is not provided and the last released list of phone which gets Jelly Bean update, name of the phone is missing.
Performance Wise, one worst than 5 k phones. Hangs a lot, unable to take calls and even simple games like temple runs cannot be played properly. Battery life also not very great.
Camera only VGA recording. Quality is below average. Dont go for this phone.

Thanks,
Aniruddh


----------



## analkundu (May 3, 2013)

*Got this update with blocking mode*

I got this update on my galaxy s duos .
So whats new in it?
1. 'Blocking mode" in settings
2. More fluent

This the 2nd update after buying my phone.


----------



## 92MB (May 4, 2013)

*How to delete "Superuser"*

Hi all, I just unrooted my phone using stock recovery tar.   Triangle gone !  So far so good, But "Superuser" remain. It is not listed in Application Manger. How can I remove it.

Also I am about to sell my phone, how can I remove all the traces of my email address and passwords etc. Thanks for your help.

Samsung S GT7562 Deuos


----------



## einst31n (May 5, 2013)

mzbeg said:


> Hi all, I just unrooted my phone using stock recovery tar.   Triangle gone !  So far so good, But "Superuser" remain. It is not listed in Application Manger. How can I remove it.
> 
> Also I am about to sell my phone, how can I remove all the traces of my email address and passwords etc. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Samsung S GT7562 Deuos

Click to collapse



If you dont find it in the application manager/all, you can go to system/app and delete the apk .odex from there. But I guess if you want to completely unroot and be on the safer side, flash the stock rom (preferrably with full data wipe and other wipes), moreover if you have flashed any roms,kernels,modems etc, your flash counter would have increased. Get that to zero using triangle away. Also check if your status in settings/about is modified or normal


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## ashishkbandaji (May 5, 2013)

How to install busybox


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ajay.katke (May 5, 2013)

Same design most of the sumsung phone has


----------



## einst31n (May 5, 2013)

ashishkbandaji said:


> How to install busybox
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dont you guys search on the google before posting here? You will find hundreds of answers! 
Just install busybox installer from play store


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (May 5, 2013)

ashishkbandaji said:


> How to install busybox
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same like u installed xda premium. 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## 92MB (May 5, 2013)

*How to delete "Superuser"*



einst31n said:


> If you dont find it in the application manager/all, you can go to system/app and delete the apk .odex from there. But I guess if you want to completely unroot and be on the safer side, flash the stock rom (preferrably with full data wipe and other wipes), moreover if you have flashed any roms,kernels,modems etc, your flash counter would have increased. Get that to zero using triangle away. Also check if your status in settings/about is modified or normal
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help. I tried to restore nandroid from CWM which was created when I was rooting, but it failed due to signature verification. I do not have an option to bypass the verification check, because the Super zip is not installed. The CWM-Super zip file is still on my ext. SD. Is it safe to go back and install this application through root. I tried to re root it but it fail. It hanged on the 5th step.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## einst31n (May 6, 2013)

mzbeg said:


> Thanks for your help. I tried to restore nandroid from CWM which was created when I was rooting, but it failed due to signature verification. I do not have an option to bypass the verification check, because the Super zip is not installed. The CWM-Super zip file is still on my ext. SD. Is it safe to go back and install this application through root. I tried to re root it but it fail. It hanged on the 5th step.  Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Didnt you say in your previous post that you have flashed stock recovery.tar? Cwm nandroid backup will be restored by cwm only.
Yeah it is completely safe to go back,just flash recovery.tar through odin and then install your zip through cwm


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## xiaoqiang3418 (May 6, 2013)

Thank you like it a lot, but the signal bar to keep the same color,


----------



## ashishkbandaji (May 6, 2013)

*roms 4 galaxy s duos*

did u find best rom for galaxy s duos

i mean a stable rom without error


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## parkhajoon (May 6, 2013)

ashishkbandaji said:


> did u find best rom for galaxy s duos
> 
> i mean a stable rom without error

Click to collapse



Go here....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## jokataj (May 7, 2013)

Is it normal that my phone s duos with Kyle open can't connect with Kies ?


----------



## sachinkumar1312 (May 7, 2013)

The KyleOPEN has Kies.apk removed hence it won't work. Check the de-bloated list.


----------



## kushd (May 9, 2013)

*Try CPU Tuner*



huntercity said:


> because i'm newbie i can't post in kyle thread so ... can you help me?
> 
> i'm trying to install the kyle rom doing this steps...
> Make sure you are running XXALJ4 as base ROM. If you are not, go here to find out how to flash XXALJ4 version before proceeding.
> ...

Click to collapse



Kernel is oc enabled but you have to use some software to actually set cpu speeds. Try CPU Tuner or any other similar software from market

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.amana.android.cputuner&hl=en

After installing set profile, Governer and max-min speed.

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




shanal said:


> can any one tell me how to connect S-7562 to ubuntu... ????

Click to collapse



If you connect this device to Ubuntu 13.04, it will automatically mount the Ext-SD card and internad sdCard. NO need to install anything.

But with earlier version of ubuntu, device was not mounting due to incompatibility of MTP protocol used by android devices. 
Although you can try google about gmtp package to get it work with earlier ubuntus.


----------



## neson94 (May 9, 2013)

Is your device running smooth after the root process?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Is there any way to download MTP protocol and make easy access in any OS?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (May 9, 2013)

neson94 said:


> Is your device running smooth after the root process?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forget about xp.....I be tried it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## praveen1988 (May 9, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung GT S7562*

Hi friends it seems i bricked my phone. i tried installing custom rom modified by me..made some changes in build.prop and some apps added  and deleted in stock rom file compiled and installed through cwm.update was successfull.but it didnt restart. !! . the samsung logo came and its off and on and off and on...........not entering download or recovery . tried usg jig no use. any idea what to do next ? is my phone to be buried ?


----------



## ashu258 (May 9, 2013)

'cheatman' - the developer of only custom rom of our device is online right now. 
Good option is to ask him in pm

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (May 9, 2013)

praveen1988 said:


> Hi friends it seems i bricked my phone. i tried installing custom rom modified by me..made some changes in build.prop and some apps added  and deleted in stock rom file compiled and installed through cwm.update was successfull.but it didnt restart. !! . the samsung logo came and its off and on and off and on...........not entering download or recovery . tried usg jig no use. any idea what to do next ? is my phone to be buried ?

Click to collapse



Mann.... you rewrite the update-script for your modifications????

Try to enter in ARM mode too... but download mode you can enter anywway try there Vol - button plus Home button plus Turn on button  until samsung logo appears or a vibration.... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## praveen1988 (May 9, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung GT S7562*



Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Mann.... you rewrite the update-script for your modifications????
> 
> Try to enter in ARM mode too... but download mode you can enter anywway try there Vol - button plus Home button plus Turn on button  until samsung logo appears or a vibration....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Hi friend , yes i rewrited the updater-scripts.  the "kitchen" software made updater scripts automatically and i edited a bit in it like Mount ("Ext 4", ""EMMA" ,xxxxx ) instead of Mount ("mtd",xxxxx) which the kitchen software had . even i deleted the boot.img code which had a start like aspect(xxxxxxxxx) ... but the boot.img file was there inside the ROM when i installed. Does it made any prob ?


ARM Mode ???? how to enter


Also i tried Download mode no use. it switches on without samsung logo and off again ,:crying:

Thanks 
Praveen


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (May 9, 2013)

Well friend, the ARM mode i said for check if the phone booted. Volume UP plus Home Key plus Turn on buttton..

Well an insecure method that i used in another phone is to do a soft reset doing a short circuit in battery plugs... get a key and chop in it... get more instructions from google... but is your own risk. 

But try to press the buttons correctly. You should flashed a boot.img in recovery partition didnt you? :/ 

I will search more about this for you...
Hope helped you... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## praveen1988 (May 9, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung GT S7562*



Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Well friend, the ARM mode i said for check if the phone booted. Volume UP plus Home Key plus Turn on buttton..
> 
> Well an insecure method that i used in another phone is to do a soft reset doing a short circuit in battery plugs... get a key and chop in it... get more instructions from google... but is your own risk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI .. i tried all key combinations no use .. it just restarts...even short circuited battery plugs , hmmmm it still restarts.

Note : sometimes samsung logo stands still for long time without on/off/on/off.... 

*Is it possible to flash Rom without entering download mode ?* 

also odin detects mob for 5 sec and off again since mobile loops.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Well friend, the ARM mode i said for check if the phone booted. Volume UP plus Home Key plus Turn on buttton..
> 
> Well an insecure method that i used in another phone is to do a soft reset doing a short circuit in battery plugs... get a key and chop in it... get more instructions from google... but is your own risk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i flashed kyle kernrel v5 before flashing my custom rom."you should flashed a boot.img in recovery partition didnt you? " can u explain in detail more ?


----------



## 25vikasp (May 10, 2013)

*que*

even galaxy y duos plays all videos which supports s duos.galaxy y duos is  low end device.galaxy s duos should play 720p videos.and samsung could do that


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (May 10, 2013)

praveen1988 said:


> HI .. i tried all key combinations no use .. it just restarts...even short circuited battery plugs , hmmmm it still restarts.
> 
> Note : sometimes samsung logo stands still for long time without on/off/on/off....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well when i recently bought my phone i tried several times to enter in download mode and another, but i cant, my issue was that i pressed the keys to long, try to press it for a short time, i press it until phone vibrate, with no logo in screen, than appears the logo... Im saying to you about flash another partition because i did it in another phone Motorola Atrix, and i do a short circuit, and the phones do a soft reset...

Try it to press the buttons for a short time, or when the phone vibrates or when you see the backlight on!!


----------



## dimfreyr (May 10, 2013)

*Stuck at logo*

Guys, I need help. I flashed my device to xxamb1 to xxalj4 but after that it got stuck at samsung logo. I tried removing the battery but when i turn it on again, its still stuck at samsung logo. what should I do?

Edit: Nevermind guys, I managed to turn it on. Cheers.


----------



## userbg (May 10, 2013)

Which version work correctly on call recorder on this telefons?


----------



## EvilCraze (May 11, 2013)

*HELP*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Have Done Everything With ODIN And Installed CWM , But Everytime I Reboot Phone I Get Stock Recovery . Please Help


----------



## alligator_asl (May 11, 2013)

EvilCraze said:


> I Have Done Everything With ODIN And Installed CWM , But Everytime I Reboot Phone I Get Stock Recovery . Please Help

Click to collapse



Try this manual: http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html
so you can prevent the deletion of the CWM after reboot.


----------



## HAMID308 (May 11, 2013)

*need call recorder app*

i need call recorder app.is there any app that records both incoming & outgoing voices simultaneous for this phone?cheatman kernel or stock kernel have this capability?


----------



## praveen1988 (May 12, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung GT S7562*



Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Well when i recently bought my phone i tried several times to enter in download mode and another, but i cant, my issue was that i pressed the keys to long, try to press it for a short time, i press it until phone vibrate, with no logo in screen, than appears the logo... Im saying to you about flash another partition because i did it in another phone Motorola Atrix, and i do a short circuit, and the phones do a soft reset...
> 
> Try it to press the buttons for a short time, or when the phone vibrates or when you see the backlight on!!

Click to collapse



Hi friend sorry for replying late. how ever i press short or long its no use. its not entering any modes. when i enter download mode it just switches on backlight and fades off.it doesnt vibrate too .

 how to flash another partition ? help pls


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## usmslm102 (May 12, 2013)

praveen1988 said:


> Hi friend sorry for replying late. how ever i press short or long its no use. its not entering any modes. when i enter download mode it just switches on backlight and fades off.it doesnt vibrate too .
> 
> how to flash another partition ? help pls

Click to collapse



I think your phone in warranty !
Take it to service Center!


----------



## praveen1988 (May 12, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung GT S7562*



usmslm102 said:


> I think your phone in warranty !
> Take it to service Center!

Click to collapse



Hi as u said it might be my last ray of hope


----------



## 0bu (May 12, 2013)

praveen1988 said:


> Hi as u said it might be my last ray of hope

Click to collapse



Not the last, in your city go find lokal store where the got JTAG. It Will cost you few bucks, but your phone will be like the day you bougt it.

*KyleOPEN ROM v2.1.3 enhanced by Crosbreeder 3.15.13*


----------



## shanal (May 12, 2013)

kushd said:


> Kernel is oc enabled but you have to use some software to actually set cpu speeds. Try CPU Tuner or any other similar software from market
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.amana.android.cputuner&hl=en
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you sure ??? have you tried it with ubuntu 13.04


----------



## 25vikasp (May 13, 2013)

akshay007dhore said:


> Forget about xp.....I be tried it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In xp I got mtp device installation problem.I just updated windows media  player.solved

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## diyasting (May 13, 2013)

I just flashed Kyle Open rom and i'm constantly being forced to restart because it says that my sim card was removed but obviously it wasn't.

Also, i'm getting a lot of "email has stopped" and "exchange has stopped" notifications. Also getting a LOT of random restarts. Any way to improve this?


----------



## Hilmesh (May 13, 2013)

Hello All. This is for everyone trying to Install KOR. Please note that at least for all India users you will have to flash the XXALJ4 ROM without which you will keep getting this Sim error. At least I learnt it the hard way. There are some people who have not faced any issue but majority are having problems from all the posts that I have read. So my advise would be please follow the instructions of the OP word to word. Cheers


----------



## diyasting (May 13, 2013)

Hilmesh said:


> Hello All. This is for everyone trying to Install KOR. Please note that at least for all India users you will have to flash the XXALJ4 ROM without which you will keep getting this Sim error. At least I learnt it the hard way. There are some people who have not faced any issue but majority are having problems from all the posts that I have read. So my advise would be please follow the instructions of the OP word to word. Cheers

Click to collapse



I have flashed XXALJ4 base rom but still got the sim errors. I think it appears whenever you get zero signal bars; Luckily for me, I live in an area where I'll get frequent zero bars which means I'm screwed with this ROM if I don't move. Might try this custom ROM out for at least a day then go back to stock if things don't work out. Sadly, KOR gave me more problems on it's first hour than 3 months on a rooted stock Rom. ;_;


----------



## kushd (May 13, 2013)

*Yes, It works*



shanal said:


> are you sure ??? have you tried it with ubuntu 13.04

Click to collapse



I'm sure. I have Ubuntu 13.04 installed and whenever I connect the device to laptop it mounts Internal and external sdCard separately. 
Its a fresh installation and I haven't installed anything extra.


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 13, 2013)

Can u tell me the performance after the rom ......is there any bugs in this rom...???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kushd (May 13, 2013)

*Rom is very fast and smooth but latest v3 kernel has bugs.*



mohit.bhagat1 said:


> Can u tell me the performance after the rom ......is there any bugs in this rom...???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm using latest KyleOPEN ROM v3.0.0 Release. It is very fast and smooth. But the kernel with this ROM is creating bootloops in most of the Indian devices including mine. So I had to flash KyleOPEN Kernel v5

Apart from that if you install Crossbreeder, Project butter and any app for overclocking than the phone becomes amazingly fast and smooth.


----------



## diyasting (May 13, 2013)

kushd;41358793[/URL said:
			
		

> Apart from that if you install Crossbreeder, Project butter and any app for overclocking than the phone becomes amazingly fast and smooth.

Click to collapse



Hey kushd, you think flashing Kernel v5 would fix my problems? I'm not experiencing bootloops but a lot of random reboots.


----------



## kushd (May 13, 2013)

*Sure! It would.*



diyasting said:


> Hey kushd, you think flashing Kernel v5 would fix my problems? I'm not experiencing bootloops but a lot of random reboots.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem of random reboots with KOR v3.beta1 but after flashing kernel v5 it got fixed. Go ahead.


----------



## einst31n (May 13, 2013)

Guys, check out the redcream theme which i have made for our device 




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41365160#post41365160


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (May 13, 2013)

*How to unroot samsung galaxy s duos GT-S7562*

How to UNROOT Samsung Galaxy S duos GT-S7562 please help me..   i have followed ODIN procedure and Done the rooting now i need the procedure to UNROOT it. Could u please help me out by providing the procedure method for UNROOTING.


----------



## einst31n (May 13, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> How to UNROOT Samsung Galaxy S duos GT-S7562 please help me..   i have followed ODIN procedure and Done the rooting now i need the procedure to UNROOT it. Could u please help me out by providing the procedure method for UNROOTING.

Click to collapse



You want to unroot to regain the warranty or what? Simple unrooting can be done by disabling superuser and flashing stock recovery 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## samcortez (May 13, 2013)

Hi, has anyone here flashed the new ROM from Sam Firmware? It says be the S7562XXBMD6, the last ROM was one which finish with '...D2', it might be a different ROM but still ICS, anyway, does it have a automatic brightness control? Or faster? Thanks.


----------



## jlobodroid (May 13, 2013)

samcortez said:


> Hi, has anyone here flashed the new ROM from Sam Firmware? It says be the S7562XXBMD6, the last ROM was one which finish with '...D2', it might be a different ROM but still ICS, anyway, does it have a automatic brightness control? Or faster? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I flashed the last one,  this rom is faster, better battery usage but touch is the same, perhaps the next Sammy fix it

Enviado de meu GT-N8000 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## samcortez (May 13, 2013)

jlobodroid said:


> I flashed the last one,  this rom is faster, better battery usage but touch is the same, perhaps the next Sammy fix it
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-N8000 usando o Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, thanks for replying. Is that touch bug the thing when we try to scroll down and we select?


----------



## einst31n (May 14, 2013)

jlobodroid said:


> I flashed the last one,  this rom is faster, better battery usage but touch is the same, perhaps the next Sammy fix it
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-N8000 usando o Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The touch issue is almost solved in the new OC kernel made by cheatman. You can find it in his rom thread


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dan12maben (May 14, 2013)

*help  needed*

i bought s duos just a week back ,now i want root the phone but i read in xda form that rooting can void warranty,show triangles and start the binary counter,now is there any way to gain the initial state of the phone as i bought from the shop and regain my warranty,remove traingle and reset binary counter......?


----------



## ithunter (May 14, 2013)

dan12maben said:


> i bought s duos just a week back ,now i want root the phone but i read in xda form that rooting can void warranty,show triangles and start the binary counter,now is there any way to gain the initial state of the phone as i bought from the shop and regain my warranty,remove traingle and reset binary counter......?

Click to collapse



use "unlockroot" application to root ur GSd their is no any risk to root by this app... no binary counter log 
well after root we can initial flash counter by triangle away.


----------



## usmslm102 (May 14, 2013)

dan12maben said:


> i bought s duos just a week back ,now i want root the phone but i read in xda form that rooting can void warranty,show triangles and start the binary counter,now is there any way to gain the initial state of the phone as i bought from the shop and regain my warranty,remove traingle and reset binary counter......?

Click to collapse



refer to this guide
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39345204&postcount=1135


----------



## proso102 (May 14, 2013)

*s7562 summary*

hello everyone,

I'm quite new with s7562 but as you now is not the fastest android device. Could you please advise what to do which ROM upload to speed up this phone. Much appreciate your help.


----------



## pavankiran56 (May 15, 2013)

proso102 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I'm quite new with s7562 but as you now is not the fastest android device. Could you please advise what to do which ROM upload to speed up this phone. Much appreciate your help.

Click to collapse



Hi this is only custom rom it speeds up your device u ca find detailed info in below 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (May 15, 2013)

*regarding rooting info*

Hi 

As per the info provided by me to you i was asking about the extension of warranty.
Now my question is, if at all after i root my mobile and then unroot it does the information will be known to the service centre.?
One of my friend informed me that if i root my mobile and unroot it the warranty of my mobile gets expire, is that true.?


Please provide me the information asap so that i can approach nearby service center and then proceed for my warranty extension via rooting / unrooting procedure or by purchasing the warranty.

Am really thankful to your representative who replied me earlier. thanks once.


----------



## charles1111 (May 15, 2013)

Galaxy s duos theme
Greenblast v1.00

Download
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2279483

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (May 15, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> Hi
> 
> As per the info provided by me to you i was asking about the extension of warranty.
> Now my question is, if at all after i root my mobile and then unroot it does the information will be known to the service centre.?
> ...

Click to collapse



See this is not so simple. By simply unrooting you will lose the root. These are the 3 things which can make the service centre guys know that u had your device rooted :
1. Still having root 
2. Yellow triangle on the boot screen - this is because of custom firmware. If you have not flashed any firmware and are on stock recovery then that yellow triangle will go away.
3. Binary count is more than zero- you can.check this on your download mode screen. This flash count is increased when.you flash a custom recovery, kernel etc.
4. Device status is modified and not normal - you can find this  in settings/about. 
I think all of these can be removed by chainfire's triangle away app. But not in all cases. If any of the above is present, the service centre wont give you the benefits of warranty.


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## proso102 (May 15, 2013)

U that's nice, are you aware of any bugs, problems, limitations. are you using this ROM ?




pavankiran56 said:


> Hi this is only custom rom it speeds up your device u ca find detailed info in below
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## pavankiran56 (May 15, 2013)

proso102 said:


> U that's nice, are you aware of any bugs, problems, limitations. are you using this ROM ?

Click to collapse



Dude visit that thread u will find all your answers...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xvasek2 (May 16, 2013)

*Flashed KyleOpen ROM 3.0*

Hello,

yesterday I have flashed KyleOpen ROM 3.0 to my s7562 and my experience is this:

- bootloop appeared, so I flashed "safe" kernel with Odin and then it is OK.
- the device was showing "Exchange has stopped" and "E-mail has stopped" message
- the E-mail crashed after starting app and the browser too

To fix browser and email - go to settings - applications - tap "all" tab, find browser, email and exchange and delete data for this apps. It will delete emails stored on devide and in browser history, cookies etc. If you have IMAP, email will simply download your mails from server when you start app first time.

Overal:

- The device is definitely smoother, especially in launcher, but you cannot expect miracles. This is not S4.
- I think "sensitivity" patch is not in "safe" kernel, shame for me... :-/
- I miss calendar widgets, they are part of TouchWiz, so say goodbye to them.
- I miss also memo app, so I downloaded substitute from Play.
- I am surprised that my data was not wiped in the process of applying firmware.
- Unexpected bonus: 3G data transfers are super fast in contrast to stock firmware.

So thanks to cheatman for this ROM and I hope he will buy new Duos and continue in his work - he bricked it while experimenting. :-/ I'll try to send him few bucks for his work.


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks...can u please tell me the bug list of this rom ...lags??? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xvasek2 (May 16, 2013)

Bugs:
- bootloop with shipped kernel
- CM9 browser has a white strip on top when scrolling down (screenshots can be found at KOR thread)
- missing translation in Trebuchet settings and in some apps (if this can be considered as bug)
- unable to install original calendar widget (I think it is a part of TouchWiz launcher, which I definitely do not want back 
- unable to install original notes .apk - it requires some TouchWiz packages, I think

Lags come mostly when using remainig Samsung software - in phone app, when going to contacts, when starting messages app, clock app, original gallery app (I have installed it back to change background of lockscreen), starting camera app etc.

In all theese cases - it was the same or worse with stock firmware, so it is not a downgrade of any kind. For example the camera app starts in in half time comparing to original FW, so it is far better, then sock FW, but it still takes about 5 secs to start, which can be still considered as lag.

Nothing really serious, I think.


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 16, 2013)

What about subway suffer??:what:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Can u plz give me the link of this kernel.....nd...whats the change dude

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yoto111 (May 16, 2013)

*Updates??*

Hi guys, know something about cyanogenmod beta for us? Because for the Y duos there, ace duos then too.


----------



## jlobodroid (May 16, 2013)

samcortez said:


> Oh, thanks for replying. Is that touch bug the thing when we try to scroll down and we select?

Click to collapse



That's correct, really annoying 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samcortez (May 16, 2013)

jlobodroid said:


> That's correct, really annoying
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For lord! I totally hate it, it's soo annoying. I hope they fix it.


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 17, 2013)

Hii...i am not able to install apps downloaded from apk...msg display....there is a problem parsing this package.....whats the problm...i hav flash oc krrnel wid stock rom..thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dan12maben (May 17, 2013)

*help  needed*

can we change the device status-about-settings from modified to normal after unrooting ?


----------



## xvasek2 (May 17, 2013)

mohit.bhagat1 said:


> What about subway suffer??:what:

Click to collapse



Works, but I can't compare to stock firmware now.

Really, there are two main differences using KOR:

- You have a superfast launcher and some stock apps (browser, gallery...)
- You have a lot more free memory, now I have about 100MB free with normal usage (about 5 apps running - opera browser, talk, email, S-calendar, ...), with stock firmware I had only about 10 - 20 MB in similar situation, so every time I wanted to start app, OOM killer had to kill something and it took time.

Do not expect double framerates or something similar.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## xvasek2 (May 17, 2013)

mohit.bhagat1, after playing subway surfers for a while, I understood your question.  There are two problems:

- Bad framerate
- Bad sensitivity, when phone sometimes undestands swipe as a touch, which is deadly in surfers

The kernel shipped with KOR 3.0 resolves both problems - CPU is overclocked to 1,3GHz and there is cheatman's sensitivity patch in it. My problem is, that my device does not want to run with KOR 3.0 kernel (bootloop). Safe kernel does not have sensitivity patch and experimental sensitivity kernel (can be found in KOR thread) does not support OC, so my device can be "sensitive" _or_ overclocked. But if yours can run KOR 3.0 kernel, you can have both problems resolved.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ðєνιℓмαу¢яу (May 17, 2013)

I am getting huge lag after latest INDIAN ROM update.

guys, is the problem in official  stock rom?
which is better rom for SGSD? which country variant is better?


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (May 17, 2013)

*Custom rom's regarding*

Hi einst31n
thank u very much for your info i just need some info more about custom rom's (cyanogenmod).
Is there cyanogenmod ROM's available for SAMSUNG GALAXY S DUOS GT - S7562 
please let me know if any and please provide me in brief.
If possible and if tou have any info about the links to know the details please provide me the links including the procedure also.


thanks and regards,
eaglesyouthindia


----------



## xvasek2 (May 17, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> Is there cyanogenmod ROM's available for SAMSUNG GALAXY S DUOS GT - S7562

Click to collapse



No, it is not. Since implementation of dual-SIM is proprietary, it will probably never be CM ROM for 7652. Maybe Google will make dual-SIM a part of Android in future, so we will have dual-SIM phones with ROMs made from scratch (like CM), but chances for 7652 are near zero. CM works (unofficially) on some dual-SIMs, but without dual-SIM functionality.


----------



## einst31n (May 17, 2013)

Yes exactly, our only hope would be a cyanogenmod rom without dual sim functionality. So forget about dual sim cm.
Lets hope we get something


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (May 18, 2013)

Hi dude 
thanks for your info...i have some updates sent from samsung but am unable to update my mobile through wi-fi as well as by using samsung kies also if you have any solution please do provide me which will be needful for me.
Can you please provide me the advantages and disadvantages of Rooting and can you suggest me any rooting applications requirements also.


Thanks and regards,
eaglesyouthindia.


----------



## shanal (May 18, 2013)

*cm for our device...*



xvasek2 said:


> No, it is not. Since implementation of dual-SIM is proprietary, it will probably never be CM ROM for 7652. Maybe Google will make dual-SIM a part of Android in future, so we will have dual-SIM phones with ROMs made from scratch (like CM), but chances for 7652 are near zero. CM works (unofficially) on some dual-SIMs, but without dual-SIM functionality.

Click to collapse



I came accross this page while searching for some custom roms for dual sim phones.

http://www.techgeekal.com/2013/03/10/cyanogenmod-10-jellybean-for-xperia-tipo-dual/

It says that currently cm10 is not supporting dual sim functionality but this issue will be fixed soon. Lets keep our fingers crossed..... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## alxxb (May 20, 2013)

*sdcard mount issue & no fastboot access*

Hello,

could somebody please lend me a hand. I am followin the rooting guide on page 4, and after flashing CWM 5 I cannot mount /sdcard in cwm recovery  ( I speak of internal storage -> error mount sdcard; this is also happening with stock recovery, sdcard cannot be accessed) ,  hence I cannot install zip or do anything else in recovery ( I am stuck on 12. on the how-to at page 4 on this thread). One possible solution should be to re-flash stock recovery, start bootloader and perform "clear storage" wich should make the internal sdcard accessible again. So, I wondered how to start bootloader, and found that it is likely to be unlocked first via the tool fastboot. I then installed adb / fastboot, but cannot find any device with "fastboot devices".. Then I investigated and found that fastboot only works when device is in Bootloader... if thats correct then I am probably stuck: to get into bootloader mode I need to unlock it first via fastboot, and in order to access the device with fastboot I need to be in Bootloader first 


Does this make any sense? Am I lacking of some basis knowledge here, or can anybody advice what else can be done in my current situation? As of now I can only get into Download-mode, but here the fastboot cannot find any devices.. or is there any other way to get into bootloader, so that I could perform the "clear storage" ?

Thanks and regards
alxxb


----------



## xvasek2 (May 20, 2013)

alxxb said:


> Hello,
> 
> could somebody please lend me a hand. I am followin the rooting guide on page 4, and after flashing CWM 5 I cannot mount /sdcard in cwm recovery  ( I speak of internal storage -> error mount sdcard; this is also happening with stock recovery, sdcard cannot be accessed) ,  hence I cannot install zip or do anything else in recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



You can install zips from internal memory, you don't need to have them od SD. Just copy them to internal memory and then find them there from cwm.

If you can't acces SD in cwm, you may have unusual partition table on card, or unusual FS or something like this, but you don't have to investigate this, just use internal memory.

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




xvasek2 said:


> You can install zips from internal memory, you don't need to have them od SD. Just copy them to internal memory and then find them there from cwm.

Click to collapse



Oh, sorry, my mistake, I didn't read your post well - you have zips in internal memory. In cwm, internal memory and sdcard are swapped - internal sdcard is reported as external and vice versa. So just point cwm to external sd.


----------



## alxxb (May 20, 2013)

xvasek2 said:


> You can install zips from internal memory, you don't need to have them od SD. Just copy them to internal memory and then find them there from cwm.
> 
> If you can't acces SD in cwm, you may have unusual partition table on card, or unusual FS or something like this, but you don't have to investigate this, just use internal memory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply! I tried once more to install the .zip I have placed on the phone via Windows explorer, booted into cwm recovery and tried the following:

"choose zip from sdcard" fails with "E:can`t mount /sdcard/"   and
"choose zip from internal sdcard" fails with "E:can`t mount /emmc/"   

I do not have any external SDcards, I am working with internal storage only. Sure, I could order a microSD and try again, but I guess that will also be unable to mount. It looks like the recovery cannot access the file system for some reason, it is the same with stock recovery, also there nothing can be mounted. So recovery is now useless at the moment, thats why I wanted to get the Bootloader unlocked in order to try the "clear storage" option which I read could restore access to /sdcard etc. But I do not even know if that is the way to go, or what else could be done.

Some forum posts in the www suggest it could be that Odin did not flash properly, even though no error occured - when I flashed the CWM 5 it took 29 seconds, is that too short? I read that it could take 2,3 mins.. but no clue, this is desperate speculation


----------



## xvasek2 (May 20, 2013)

alxxb said:


> It looks like the recovery cannot access the file system for some reason, it is the same with stock recovery, also there nothing can be mounted.

Click to collapse



I did not test the recovery image from this thread, but you can try KyleOpen CWM recovery image, which works for me. You can find it in first posts here. Maybe it is the same recovery you are using, just downloaded from another internet page, but this one surely works for me.


----------



## alxxb (May 20, 2013)

*certain njbyou*



xvasek2 said:


> I did not test the recovery image from this thread, but you can try KyleOpen CWM recovery image, which works for me. You can find it in first posts here. Maybe it is the same recovery you are using, just downloaded from another internet page, but this one surely works for me.

Click to collapse



its an md5 file, but from filesize its the same as I tested (mine was a .tar file). but will verify, as I have no other ideas.

edit2: It worked  Mounting /sdcard did not bring an error, but it didnt change to "unmount /sdcard" so I assumed its not working, but when I tried "Install zip from SDcard" it showed my sdcard content, and I was able to install my zip successfully. Thanks a 1000 times for your hint with KyleOpen CWM recovery, only after flashing this one I was able to access the internal memory.

Great job, you saved my day


----------



## usmslm102 (May 20, 2013)

*[GUIDE] Un-root_Galaxy s duos-s7562(CWM)*

*This is a small guide To unroot device through Flashable zip.
.
Caution: : I'm not Responsible if You Bricked Your Phone Do it at Your Own Risk.

Requirements :
1. Rooted Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 Phone!
2. CWM_Unroot.zip Get it from Here or from the Attachment Box of this Post.
3. A sensible Brain and Patient..*

Procedure:
1.Download CWM_Unroot.zip and put into the root of your sd card.
2.Turn-Off your phone .(wait for 5 sec.)
3.Boot Into Recovery By pressing Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power .(i assume you have CWM Installed)
4.select install zip from sd_card .(if files are in external micro_sd)
5.flash the zip.
6.Check the root access By Root Checker
7.tested And Created By me.


----------



## ggg222 (May 20, 2013)

can't download the firmware XXALJ4_OLBALH5, KINDLY GIVE ALTERNATE LINK OTHER THAN HOTFILE.COM, 5 TIMES DOWNLOADING FAILED AT NEAR ABOUT 70%, HELP PLEASE.


----------



## parkourkarthik (May 21, 2013)

Is there any developers or moderators here who can answer me?

Why is there no active development community for galaxy s duos? It's there for even y duos which i am using now!


This is the only obstacle which makes me hesitate to buy the phone

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usmslm102 (May 21, 2013)

parkourkarthik said:


> Is there any developers or moderators here who can answer me?
> 
> Why is there no active development community for galaxy s duos? It's there for even y duos which i am using now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We are trying to force xda to create forum for S7562-galaxy s duos but no luck!


----------



## parkourkarthik (May 21, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> We are trying to force xda to create forum for S7562-galaxy s duos but no luck!

Click to collapse



That's quite disappointing really!! I donno what's wrong with it..

We have forums for all other similar models, galaxy s, s II, s advance, etc..

I am really confused what to select for purchase!!
Grand duos looks not so handy, similarly canvas HD, Xolo and all..

Also i need a branded thing in my hand!

Galaxy s duos fitted in almost every aspect for me, but only that there's no active community for it in xda which means there's very less chance of further development on it:banghead:

Thinking of xperia e dual (although it's not worth of the price when compared to  s duos)

Sorry if i am much out of topic

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xvasek2 (May 21, 2013)

parkourkarthik said:


> Why is there no active development community for galaxy s duos? It's there for even y duos which i am using now!

Click to collapse



There is one developer with currently bricked device (cheatman) and one thread about his ROM here. I don't know, if this can be called "community", but better then nothing.


----------



## parkourkarthik (May 21, 2013)

xvasek2 said:


> There is one developer with currently bricked device (cheatman) and one thread about his ROM here. I don't know, if this can be called "community", but better then nothing.

Click to collapse



That's the only custom rom that has been released for s duos! And he seems to be the one who had made his hard work on it. He surely would need some helpful hands!

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ggg222 (May 21, 2013)

can't download the firmware XXALJ4_OLBALH5, KINDLY GIVE ALTERNATE LINK OTHER THAN HOTFILE.COM, 5 TIMES DOWNLOADING FAILED AT NEAR ABOUT 70%, HELP PLEASE.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## usmslm102 (May 21, 2013)

ggg222 said:


> can't download the firmware XXALJ4_OLBALH5, KINDLY GIVE ALTERNATE LINK OTHER THAN HOTFILE.COM, 5 TIMES DOWNLOADING FAILED AT NEAR ABOUT 70%, HELP PLEASE.

Click to collapse



there is no other way to download !
if you are downloading from sammobile try with this!
http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7562


----------



## xvasek2 (May 21, 2013)

ggg222 said:


> can't download the firmware XXALJ4_OLBALH5, KINDLY GIVE ALTERNATE LINK OTHER THAN HOTFILE.COM, 5 TIMES DOWNLOADING FAILED AT NEAR ABOUT 70%, HELP PLEASE.

Click to collapse



Hi guys, I tried to upload it to my local filesharing server, you can get it on uloz.to. It should be 150kB/s without registration. We will se, if they don't delete it.


----------



## Hilmesh (May 22, 2013)

Hello friends. I faced similar problems like you but was able to successfully download in one shot from hotfile. My luck .
But I have uploaded the same here http://d-h.st/939 (S7562XXALJ4_S7562OLBALH5_S7562DXLJ3 - Stock ROM). I am sure that you will get good download from here.


----------



## ashu258 (May 22, 2013)

Ðєνιℓмαу¢яу said:


> I am getting huge lag after latest INDIAN ROM update.
> 
> guys, is the problem in official  stock rom?
> which is better rom for SGSD? which country variant is better?

Click to collapse



I also had the same problem,  I am thinking of downgrading to older version via Odin. 
Does anyone know,  will it increase flash counter.? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xferidx (May 22, 2013)

Am downloading CM 10.1 from a trusted site for my galaxy S duos 7562
Will the dual sim functionality be terminated
Plz I need answer asap b4 I flash

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usmslm102 (May 22, 2013)

xferidx said:


> Am downloading CM 10.1 from a trusted site for my galaxy S duos 7562
> Will the dual sim functionality be terminated
> Plz I need answer asap b4 I flash
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



there is no cm is available for s duos how do you get that.


----------



## xferidx (May 22, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> there is no cm is available for s duos how do you get that.

Click to collapse



Page 138 talks about steps, and I downloaded 159mb zip file from another site, what stopped me from flashing it, is a comment here said dual sim card might stop

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## charles1111 (May 22, 2013)

xferidx said:


> Page 138 talks about steps, and I downloaded 159mb zip file from another site, what stopped me from flashing it, is a comment here said dual sim card might stop
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Provide the link for the download

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xferidx (May 22, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Provide the link for the download
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://mobotalks.com/android/how-to...62-to-android-4-2-1-jellybean-ultimate-guide/

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alligator_asl (May 22, 2013)

xferidx said:


> http://mobotalks.com/android/how-to...62-to-android-4-2-1-jellybean-ultimate-guide/
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



This download-file is for Galaxy S I9000! It won't work here.


----------



## xvasek2 (May 22, 2013)

It is fake - several sites are announcing JB ROMs for Galaxy S duos, but downloads are actually for original Galaxy S. Watch official CM page for ROM, but prepare for waiting very long to support our phone. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (May 22, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> I also had the same problem,  I am thinking of downgrading to older version via Odin.
> Does anyone know,  will it increase flash counter.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No........it wont

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## chinna_rao (May 22, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> I also had the same problem,  I am thinking of downgrading to older version via Odin.
> Does anyone know,  will it increase flash counter.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Personally i believe that my phone has better response after the latest OTA update...

 I had a headache trying to restore my Phone to stock recovery as I had rooted my phone and also the flash counter was 2

If you rooted your S7562 or using CWM recovery, you will not be able to update via OTA nor Kies

The only way is to restore the stock recovery and reset the flash counter

If you need help this is what i did.

1.First reset the flash counter using this app[Triangle Away] from Chainfire
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.triangleaway&hl=en
 S7562 is supported so do not worry. I have not faced any difficulty in using the app

2.Then flash stock recovery via Odin using the original stock recovery file
I have attached it in this post

3. Now proceed to settings and update via OTA

Hope I helped you!
Please do ask me if you need more help

BTW I am not responsible if you turn yor phone into an expensive paperweight!


----------



## chinna_rao (May 22, 2013)

xvasek2 said:


> It is fake - several sites are announcing JB ROMs for Galaxy S duos, but downloads are actually for original Galaxy S. Watch official CM page for ROM, but prepare for waiting very long to support our phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dude...do not expect the CM team to support our device(Officially at least) as they do not provide support for any Dual Sim devices
Check if you want..there is no dual sim Supported CM ROM for any device till now...

So answering your last sentence "There is no point in waiting"


----------



## drumstix116 (May 23, 2013)

The clock on my galaxy s duos runs too fast. I set it to the same time as my nexus 7. The next day it's already 3 mins ahead. Then the day after that it's about 11-15 mins advanced. Is anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## parkhajoon (May 23, 2013)

Hilmesh said:


> Hello friends. I faced similar problems like you but was able to successfully download in one shot from hotfile. My luck .
> But I have uploaded the same here http://d-h.st/939 (S7562XXALJ4_S7562OLBALH5_S7562DXLJ3 - Stock ROM). I am sure that you will get good download from here.

Click to collapse



I downloaded this file it has nothing, no PDA file, no CSC file, no PIT file, no phone file. how to flash this. #angry


----------



## einst31n (May 23, 2013)

Dude you have to flash it as pda, simple


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## Hilmesh (May 23, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> I downloaded this file it has nothing, no PDA file, no CSC file, no PIT file, no phone file. how to flash this. #angry

Click to collapse



it is a single tar file which has to put in the pad section of odin and flashed.


----------



## akshay007dhore (May 23, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> I downloaded this file it has nothing, no PDA file, no CSC file, no PIT file, no phone file. how to flash this. #angry

Click to collapse



I flashed d same file in pda csc modem........
N all r valid

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ashishpdme (May 23, 2013)

That's fAke.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## einst31n (May 23, 2013)

Csc modem.etc are used when you have sperate files and when you have a single file just flash it through pda 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## parkhajoon (May 24, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Dude you have to flash it as pda, simple
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM

Click to collapse



U mean all the files that came in that package zip. 

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




einst31n said:


> Csc modem.etc are used when you have sperate files and when you have a single file just flash it through pda
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM

Click to collapse



I downloaded the xxalj4 from @Hilmesh link but it don't have single file rather when I extracted it has six files like boot, cache and hidden.img etc.

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## parkhajoon (May 24, 2013)

This files are from the zip.

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## krazzykid (May 24, 2013)

*OC kernel on Stock ROM*

I have successfully flashed KyleOpen (OC) kernel  on stock ROM. Phone is running better than before.
Changed frequency settings using SetCPU:
Max. freq - 1300 MHz
Min. freq - 122 MHz
Governor - either Ondemand or SmartAssV2
Scheduler - SIO


----------



## einst31n (May 24, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> This files are from the zip.
> 
> *Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*

Click to collapse



These type of files are found in a system backup/restore folder. Not so sure of how to flash them but my guess would be by using this folder as system restore (copy this folder in the clockwprkmod/backup folder and go to recovery and goto system restore, but before trying have a nandroid backup of your current rom


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## Tetrahybrid (May 24, 2013)

Oh yeah cm10 i tried that. I even downloaded that "cm10" for duos but it doesnt work. Who tried it said it was fake and the fact if it worked it would be at least mentioned on cyanogen mod's website. But it isnt ...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## parkhajoon (May 25, 2013)

einst31n said:


> These type of files are found in a system backup/restore folder. Not so sure of how to flash them but my guess would be by using this folder as system restore (copy this folder in the clockwprkmod/backup folder and go to recovery and goto system restore, but before trying have a nandroid backup of your current rom
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM

Click to collapse



Will it cause hard brick.

*Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*


----------



## einst31n (May 25, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> Will it cause hard brick.
> 
> *Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*

Click to collapse



Im not so sure , I think to be on the safer side, you should try downloading xxalj4 from some other link. Many of the users have succesfully installed xxalj4, you should ask them for the link.


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## charles1111 (May 26, 2013)

The all new version of greenblast THEME is released 
Sample images 
http://db.tt/9IIgwVEx
THEME LINK
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2279483
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Hilmesh (May 26, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> Will it cause hard brick.
> 
> *Sent from my SDuos using Tapatalk 3*

Click to collapse



oh man why are u trying to unzip the tar file. you are only supposed to unzip the zip file. it will give you a tar file of over 900MB. just that single file should be flashed by placing in PDA in odin.


----------



## einst31n (May 26, 2013)

Hilmesh said:


> oh man why are u trying to unzip the tar file. you are only supposed to unzip the zip file. it will give you a tar file of over 900MB. just that single file should be flashed by placing in PDA in odin.

Click to collapse



Lol was that a tar file he was talking about? 
Dude it cant get any simpler 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## 25vikasp (May 26, 2013)

*que*

which app is better for changing frequencies set cpu or rom toolbox.i used both and set the profiles like in call there odemand governor,screen off powersave etc.but while using rom toolbox when the call comes there is massage appears rom toolbox has been granted superuser permissions,i looks weired.but while using set cpu ther is no massage during call  so i like set cpu.but is that mean room toolbox doing its work and set cpu do nothing please help


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 26, 2013)

Set cpu is the best...check the at boot option

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Muglair (May 27, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> I have successfully flashed KyleOpen (OC) kernel  on stock ROM. Phone is running better than before.
> Changed frequency settings using SetCPU:
> Max. freq - 1300 MHz
> Min. freq - 122 MHz
> ...

Click to collapse



What kernel did you flash? 
Are you having any problem?


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nappayya007 (May 27, 2013)

Dear friend i have s7562 please help me for instal kernal and overclock cpu.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## usmslm102 (May 27, 2013)

Any one Who want to learn android development Start from here 

Guide Ride-From a Newbie to a Dev, Get all you need here


----------



## mayuridaga (May 27, 2013)

*Dual SIM always on enab. not working*

I m facing this problem pl help...........
When I go into the SIM card manager -> Dual SIM always on and try to enable "Dual SIM always on enab...", it give me a dialog with "Updating Settings" and after a while I get a Failed dialog telling me 
[SIM 1]
Call forwarding: Failed
Call waiting: Enabled

[SIM 2]
Call forwarding: Failed
Call waiting: Enabled[/QUOTE]


----------



## krazzykid (May 27, 2013)

Muglair said:


> What kernel did you flash?
> Are you having any problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I flashed with KyleOpen Kernel V5. You can download it from KyleOpen ROM thread.
No problems so far.








nappayya007 said:


> Dear friend i have s7562 please help me for instal kernal and overclock cpu.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You must have a rooted device to overclock. Assuming that you do, here's what you need to do.
1. Download KyleOpen Kernel V5 from KyleOpen ROM thread.
2. Take a full backup from CWM recovery just incase you want to undo all changes.
3. Open Odin, select the downloaded kernel by clicking on PDA. Reboot, Reset & PDA must be checked. All other options must be unchecked.
4. Make sure USB Debugging is enabled on your phone. Reboot into download mode (volume down + home + power) connect the USB cable and click on start. Wait till you get a 'pass' on odin.
5. Install SetCPU & overclock. DO NOT check 'set on boot' unless you're sure that the phone won't bootloop.

Enjoy!!!


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Muglair (May 27, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> I flashed with KyleOpen Kernel V5. You can download it from KyleOpen ROM thread.
> No problems so far.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks!
I'll try and see how it goes


----------



## krazzykid (May 28, 2013)

*Custom Kernel vs. Stock Kernel*



Muglair said:


> Thanks!
> I'll try and see how it goes

Click to collapse



Here are my observations:

*KyleOpen Kernel v5:*
Pros: Faster processing capability (@ 1.3 GHz)
Cons: Lower battery backup & slower memory I/O
Benchmark: AnTuTu - 4240 (loses out mainly because of slow I/O)

*Stock Kernel:*
Pros: Faster I/O operations & better battery backup
Cons: Slower processing (@ 1.008 GHz)
Benchmark: AnTuTu - 4199 (loses out mainly because of slow processing)

*Conclusion:* Use Stock ROM with Stock Kernel & KyleOpen ROM with i) KyleOpen Kernel v5 ii) KyleOpen Kernel OC1.
KyleOpen ROM + KyleOpem Kernel OC1 benchmark scores are somewhere around 4500.
*NOTE:* DO NOT flash with KyleOpen Kernel OC1 if you're on stock ROM, it would brick your device. Mine got bricked yesterday.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (May 28, 2013)

I flashed kyleopen kernel oc on stock rom ...running great....only drawbags are battery drain...nd sometimes unstable nd hav to restart ...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mbgheban (May 28, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Here are my observations:
> 
> *KyleOpen Kernel v5:*
> Pros: Faster processing capability (@ 1.3 GHz)
> ...

Click to collapse




I have used Stock ROM  (S7562XXMA1 baseband) with KyleOpen Kernel OC1 + CrossBreeder and it worked just fine. AnTuTu score was around 4200. I tried also Kernel v5, it worked fine, but was better with OC1.
Now I'm using KyleOpen ROM 3.1.0 + KyleOpen Kernel OC1+ CrossBreeder and the score is 4606.




BR


----------



## mbgheban (May 28, 2013)

mayuridaga said:


> I m facing this problem pl help...........
> When I go into the SIM card manager -> Dual SIM always on and try to enable "Dual SIM always on enab...", it give me a dialog with "Updating Settings" and after a while I get a Failed dialog telling me
> [SIM 1]
> Call forwarding: Failed
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Check if the network operator is allowing call forwarding on your SIM. 
Some operators are blocking this option on prepaid cards.
Also some operators don't allow call forwarding to a SIM in roaming.
Regards.


----------



## krazzykid (May 28, 2013)

mbgheban said:


> I have used Stock ROM  (S7562XXMA1 baseband) with KyleOpen Kernel OC1 + CrossBreeder and it worked just fine. AnTuTu score was around 4200. I tried also Kernel v5, it worked fine, but was better with OC1.
> Now I'm using KyleOpen ROM 3.1.0 + KyleOpen Kernel OC1+ CrossBreeder and the score is 4606.
> 
> BR

Click to collapse



My phone started bootlooping after flashing with oc1 kernel.
What's your firmware version?
AnTuTu's highest for our device is 4797. Who's that lucky guy?? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (May 28, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290769.........
Check this out.........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mbgheban (May 28, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> My phone started bootlooping after flashing with oc1 kernel.
> What's your firmware version?
> AnTuTu's highest for our device is 4797. Who's that lucky guy??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The firmware is from samfirmware.com:
Country/Carrier: Romania (Cosmote) (La Fleur)
Date: 2013 February
Version:4.0.4
PDA:S7562XXAMA2
CSC: S7562QXFAMA1


This is after installing KOR 3.0.1.


----------



## nappayya007 (May 28, 2013)

*stock recovery*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



only i viwe stock recovery


----------



## huntercity (May 28, 2013)

hi guys...

cause the poor performance in 3G DATA TRANSFER i ever saw i installed KyleOpen.

the smartphone is now more smooth and without lag but the performance are again poor if i check the option

SIM CARD MANAGER --> RECEIVE INCOMING CALLS

with 2 sim active and the option ENABLED

the performance are: Ping 400ms, Download 150kbps, Upload 40kbps

with 2 sim active and the option DISABLED

the performance are : Ping 265ms , Download 450kbps, Upload 150kbps

with 1 sim active

the performance are : Ping 137ms, Download 1400kbps, Upload 200kbps


so...the smartphone doesn't manage the data transfer if the are 2 SIM ACTIVE and the worst if the option is ENABLED.

i'm in Italy and i test the performance with three different provider.

anyone have similar problem?

thx,

C.


----------



## krazzykid (May 28, 2013)

*Linking apps to SD*

1. Download & install minitool partition wizard.
2. Remove your microSD card from your device and connect it to a PC using a card reader.
3. Delete the current partition on your microSD card.
4. Create 2 new partitions, mind you both need to be primary partitions. Given below are info. of each patition considering an 8GB microSD card
a) make a 6GB primary partition and format with FAT32.
b) make the leftover space as the 2nd primary partition & format as EXT2.
5. Install Link2SD on your device. One first launch it asks you to select the primary partition to mount as extended storage, select the EXT2 partition.
6. Now link all the user apps to SD card to increase your storage space.

*NOTE:* Samsung Galaxy S Duos does not support moving apps to SD cards. All you can do is Link apps to your SD card.


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (May 29, 2013)

*browser*

any one facing problem for dolphin browser hd.it crashes automatically in galaxy s duos...


----------



## huntercity (May 29, 2013)

huntercity said:


> hi guys...
> 
> cause the poor performance in 3G DATA TRANSFER i ever saw i installed KyleOpen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




anyone could try speed test and report the result?

thx,

C.


----------



## P.thina (May 29, 2013)

*How to view attachment in email*

Hi All,

How to view attachment in email. I have installed officesuite and documents to Go. But there is no option to save the attachment.


Thanks

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

By the way i am using Kyle open rom by cheatman


----------



## urobasa (May 29, 2013)

it is very bad phone. After one year bug bug bug... hold, brake.


----------



## ashishpdme (May 29, 2013)

The zip contains stock from not cm10. Just a publicity stunt by the website owner. Don't fall for it.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## P.thina (May 29, 2013)

urobasa said:


> it is very bad phone. After one year bug bug bug... hold, brake.

Click to collapse



try flashing Kyle open rom. It's super fast and no lagging. Thanks to cheatman


----------



## urobasa (May 29, 2013)

P.thina said:


> try flashing Kyle open rom. It's super fast and no lagging. Thanks to cheatman

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## drsgon (May 30, 2013)

Please help friends. I am from Kolkata, bought the phone in Nov' 2012. Its with stock ROM, have been updated to the latest version from samsung website. Suddenly the phone refused to charge with the wall ac charger that was provided by the company. I was somehow managing with the USB cable till today morning. But its refusing to charge with the USB cable also now. Both the wall charger and the cable are working fine as I have checked with other phone. I am running fever, at home, please suggest some ways, if I can do anything from home


----------



## ashishpdme (May 30, 2013)

Take the phone to service center.  Best option. Better than voiding warranty and trying your luck in vain.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## einst31n (May 30, 2013)

Check this out , an amazingly superb launcher -360Launcher.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1345601
This launcher is unbelievably and unarguably the best out there! It is visually stunning, fully loaded with features, has an awesome dev community to make themes and other add-ons/upgrades, smooth and user-friendly. 
The only flaw would be the lack of language support such that english is not present in its theme/widget market and it consumes a lot of memory. But who cares, your apps would still run the same and in the worst case if you are really experiencing any memory issues then simply tweak your minfree values and remove some unwanted self-restarting services.
I really liked it so thought of sharing this with you guys


----------



## krazzykid (May 31, 2013)

drsgon said:


> Please help friends. I am from Kolkata, bought the phone in Nov' 2012. Its with stock ROM, have been updated to the latest version from samsung website. Suddenly the phone refused to charge with the wall ac charger that was provided by the company. I was somehow managing with the USB cable till today morning. But its refusing to charge with the USB cable also now. Both the wall charger and the cable are working fine as I have checked with other phone. I am running fever, at home, please suggest some ways, if I can do anything from home

Click to collapse



Did you check your battery??
Or maybe the micro usb port might be at fault

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## charles1111 (Jun 1, 2013)

V3.00 greenblast theme for s duos is released

Link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2279483
Tap to select in toggles is changed
Have a look


Lockscreen

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## heartthrob.harsh (Jun 2, 2013)

@Charle
Dude Theme Not Working Dont Know why.

Ray°•


----------



## charles1111 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have replied to Ur question in greenblast theme thread 
sent from galaxy s duos using pimped Rom and greenblast v3 ui
my work
[THEME]Greenblast theme for galaxy s duos(latest V3.00 1st June)


----------



## nappayya007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Where to download that application. What's name

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




folf said:


> Today I've tried Sygic Navi with Europe maps (4,4 Gb) with DirectoryBind and works perfectly :good:.*tristone* thank you for the sugestion!

Click to collapse



What's application name where to download it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 3, 2013)

nappayya007 said:


> Where to download that application. What's name
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download Directory Bind From There


----------



## RenatoNismo (Jun 3, 2013)

hello people, my brother has Samsung S7562 and he bought it in December of 2012, so the firmware was very old, we are in Portugal and the phone was bought here, version unlocked without network contract.

In followed month I flashed his phone to KyleOpen v2.0 and CWM with Odin, rooted and the triangle appear while booting, everything ran fine.

Now he wants to revert all to stock because of some issues of performance, and I would like to know right steps to put phone to:

-STOCK ROM
-STOCK RECOVERY
-REMOVE TRIANGLE
-UNROOT THE PHONE

here's the details of phone:
Android version: 4.0.4
Baseband version: S7562XXLJ3
kernel version: 3.0.8-A1 [email protected] #1 PREEMPT Tue 1 jan 2013
Build number: KyleOPEN ROM v2.0

and also I downloaded the stock firmware S7562XXBMD2 region TPH, I am ready for flash with odin, but I want to get right tutorial, I don't know which of them I must start then make it order. don't want to brick with wrong order..

*Reason for this post, I didn't find the single complete tutorial for all the 4 processes together I mentioned, I already found separates tutorial for itself processes, but I don't know which of them I must start and then make it with order processes, I think you understand what I mean, so there must be created tutorial to revert phone to TOTALLY stock, Unrooted and reset flash counter, to be like the day that he turned the phone first time after buy and that the warranty can be used without problem.*

I already did the same with 2 others phones (ZTE) and were very easier and simple, with the samsung it's very different.


----------



## nappayya007 (Jun 4, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Download Directory Bind From There

Click to collapse



thank u

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## krazzykid (Jun 4, 2013)

RenatoNismo said:


> hello people, my brother has Samsung S7562 and he bought it in December of 2012, so the firmware was very old, we are in Portugal and the phone was bought here, version unlocked without network contract.
> 
> In followed month I flashed his phone to KyleOpen v2.0 and CWM with Odin, rooted and the triangle appear while booting, everything ran fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Search for samsung updates in google
2. Open samsung-updates site
3. Select your device and download the firmware that you want.
4. Extract the zip file to desktop
5. Open Odin, choose the firmware file as PDA.
6. Make sure the re-partition box is unchecked.
7. Switch off phone & boot into download mode (vol down + home + power). Wait till Odin detects your phone.
8. Click start, wait till 'pass' appears on Odin screen.

Thats it!!!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys 

I want to install supercharger on my galaxy s duos and i have 2 questions :

1)what is the diffrence between supercharger v6 RC9 & supercharger v6 RC10 and above and which is better 4 my device 

2)my ram is 768 so when i choose  no from 1 to 30  should i select from nombers correspondig to 768 (8-9) or select from nombers corresponding to 512 ram (5-6-7) 

Thanks
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RenatoNismo (Jun 4, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> 1. Search for samsung updates in google
> 2. Open samsung-updates site
> 3. Select your device and download the firmware that you want.
> 4. Extract the zip file to desktop
> ...

Click to collapse



after doing that, will be the phone already unrooted and with stock recovery ? will triangle in the boot screen disappear ? and how about flash counter ?


----------



## heartthrob.harsh (Jun 4, 2013)

RenatoNismo said:


> after doing that, will be the phone already unrooted and with stock recovery ? will triangle in the boot screen disappear ? and how about flash counter ?

Click to collapse



First Reset Counter by using " Triangle Away App version 2.86 " It flash your counter to 0. Then do that procedure it will do as said.

Press Thanks if it helps.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 4, 2013)

RenatoNismo said:


> after doing that, will be the phone already unrooted and with stock recovery ? will triangle in the boot screen disappear ? and how about flash counter ?

Click to collapse



go to my  guide .... 
forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39345204&postcount=1135

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## krazzykid (Jun 4, 2013)

RenatoNismo said:


> after doing that, will be the phone already unrooted and with stock recovery ? will triangle in the boot screen disappear ? and how about flash counter ?

Click to collapse



Phone would be stock ROM & stock kernel + unrooted + triangle would go away + flash counter would be reset to samsung official. Warranty would be restored. I have already tried the method.
Hit thanks if I helped.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 5, 2013)

heartthrob.harsh said:


> First Reset Counter by using " Triangle Away App version 2.86 " It flash your counter to 0. Then do that procedure it will do as said.
> 
> Press Thanks if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If a use triangle away and later flash the stock ROM, the counter will go to 1 again? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Jun 5, 2013)

The counter is only increased when you a flash a custom.file , stock images, recoveries etc would never update your flash counter. 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## heartthrob.harsh (Jun 5, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> If a use triangle away and later flash the stock ROM, the counter will go to 1 again?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No Flashing Original Stock Rom Doesn't increase your counter so just go for it.


----------



## ashishpdme (Jun 5, 2013)

Simply restore back the Android backup and then use triangle.apk

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## levis007 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have Samsung S Duos 
Rom : Kyle Open Rom 3.2.0
Kernel : Default Kyle Kernel
Base Rom : XXALJ4

I want to overclock my phone. I tried installing KyleOpen ROM Kernel OC1 with CWM after that my phone starts reseting then i again flashed Kyle open rom.. then my phone starts working again...

*I want to overclock my s duos near 1.2 GHz.*

Please anyone help !

Thanks In Advance..


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 5, 2013)

levis007 said:


> I have Samsung S Duos
> Rom : Kyle Open Rom 3.2.0
> Kernel : Default Kyle Kernel
> Base Rom : XXALJ4
> ...

Click to collapse



Is overclocking the device safe, can it harm the processor

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## levis007 (Jun 5, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Is overclocking the device safe, can it harm the processor
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It harms. 
But increases processing & decreases lagging !


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## einst31n (Jun 5, 2013)

Overclocking always harms the hardware in one way or the other. 
1. More frequency will require more power- hence reduced battery life.
2. Operating the processor continuously at higher frequencies will reduce its life in the long run.
3. It leads to higher processor temperatures which can damage your device heavily. 
BUT ,overclocking is safe when done with caution. Theres always a safe limit upto which you can overclock, above that will make your device unstable and damage it. Also, it improves the performance drastically! 300mhz is a big deal! 
So if you want a better performance, you will have to make a compromise with its life. All the harms I told you are the extreme cases, I am using an overclocked kernel and I dont care if it has a reduced life as compared to the normal ones since its performance is way better than those. 



Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## ithunter (Jun 5, 2013)

lets pray for JB update  
ha ha ha.... btw it our turn to get update, lets hope we will get !!!


----------



## heartthrob.harsh (Jun 5, 2013)

levis007 said:


> I have Samsung S Duos
> Rom : Kyle Open Rom 3.2.0
> Kernel : Default Kyle Kernel
> Base Rom : XXALJ4
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to this Link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
&& flash BreakFast Kernel its best for OC and Read Instructions too by going on BreakFast Kernel original thread.

" Press Thanks if its Help " 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## wurstherpes (Jun 6, 2013)

Good day. I'm using the latest Rom. I have a bug in mail program and that the selection of the folder view is not shared. When you select the Mail app keeps crashing. Sorry, my englisch is bad!

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vahidsam (Jun 6, 2013)

can i help me
how unroot for galaxy s duos ????????


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 6, 2013)

MR.FLAW said:


> guyz some1 post hw to root this phone re plz

Click to collapse



take this link http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html


----------



## GS2Giova (Jun 6, 2013)

Shame on Samsung for this damned smartphone!it don't have links even on Samsung sites!


----------



## mizukage (Jun 7, 2013)

hi guys just new here on galaxy s duos, just want to ask, what is the most stable stock ROM for this phone?hoping for sum1 to reply..tnx


----------



## ithunter (Jun 7, 2013)

mizukage said:


> hi guys just new here on galaxy s duos, just want to ask, what is the most stable stock ROM for this phone?hoping for sum1 to reply..tnx

Click to collapse



only one rom for our device http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177 and stable too...


----------



## mig77 (Jun 7, 2013)

vahidsam said:


> can i help me
> how unroot for galaxy s duos ????????

Click to collapse



Read Post 1711!


----------



## einst31n (Jun 7, 2013)

He asked about a stock rom not a custom one 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 7, 2013)

vahidsam said:


> can i help me
> how unroot for galaxy s duos ????????

Click to collapse



go to this post...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41640679&postcount=1634


----------



## Dragon122333 (Jun 7, 2013)

*help*

hi,  how do i get a preloaded contacts becuz this phone laggs alot and i need half a minute to load it
2. is there any roms for this dual sim? 
3. what is kernel and how do i get the stock one
4. i am hungry


----------



## huntercity (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragon122333 said:


> hi,  how do i get a preloaded contacts becuz this phone laggs alot and i need half a minute to load it
> 2. is there any roms for this dual sim?
> 3. what is kernel and how do i get the stock one
> 4. i am hungry

Click to collapse



use search button in this thread you can find all answers to your questions

2) yes Kyle Open
3) as number to
4) me too but only to the worst transfer data performance..my old 56kb more is too fast


----------



## ashavans899 (Jun 9, 2013)

*s duos flashing stock firmware*

*S7562XXALJ4_S7562OLBALH5_XTC_2* have this custom rom... and this file is upto .md5 what to do for flashing this file in my s duos ? how to flash this file with odin..


*PLEASE REPLY ASAP*


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 9, 2013)

ashavans899 said:


> *S7562XXALJ4_S7562OLBALH5_XTC_2* have this custom rom... and this file is upto .md5 what to do for flashing this file in my s duos ? how to flash this file with odin..
> 
> 
> *PLEASE REPLY ASAP*

Click to collapse



Select that file in a pda field on odin and start flashing....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 9, 2013)

hi guys
I have a rooted galaxy s duos device and i supercharged it using supercharger v6 update9 rc11 then i used ultimatic jar patcher tool but during the process it stopped so i unpluged the device and repluged it and reran the process but it also stopped after that i when i rebooted my device it stopped at samsung logo so i tried to restore my nandroid backup but it during the process it told me failed to restore data  then i choosed to reboot but the problem persisted and now it doest even enter into recovery mood what shoud i do now
thnx in advance


----------



## pavankiran56 (Jun 9, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> hi guys
> I have a rooted galaxy s duos device and i supercharged it using supercharger v6 update9 rc11 then i used ultimatic jar patcher tool but during the process it stopped so i unpluged the device and repluged it and reran the process but it also stopped after that i when i rebooted my device it stopped at samsung logo so i tried to restore my nandroid backup but it during the process it told me failed to restore data  then i choosed to reboot but the problem persisted and now it doest even enter into recovery mood what shoud i do now
> thnx in advance

Click to collapse



try clearing your cache and try to reboot if problem persists then 
 if you can  enter the download mode , download latest firmware from sammobile.com and flash it using odin.
else you can also flash f kyleopenrom

All the best


----------



## buick1356 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all galaxy s duos fans.a question in terminal emulator start screen shows ' [email protected]:' whats it? I flashed stock rom but it exists while in other android phones no such words exist. Thanks


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 10, 2013)

pavankiran56 said:


> try clearing your cache and try to reboot if problem persists then
> if you can  enter the download mode , download latest firmware from sammobile.com and flash it using odin.
> else you can also flash f kyleopenrom
> 
> All the best

Click to collapse



my mobile succeeded to boot after long time but most downloaded applications doesnt open and my internal sd card is copmletely full (0 bytes free space) despite that android folder size is only 74 mb
what should i do now


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 0bu (Jun 10, 2013)

Just go into CWM And wipe data/cache/dalvik, dont forget to make backup before, also recognize when processing data wipe (factory reset) all your internal sd data will be lost, but external sd stay untouched.

*KyleOPEN ROM v3.1.0 OC'd, enhanced by Crosbreeder 5.21.13*


----------



## nappayya007 (Jun 10, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> any one facing problem for dolphin browser hd.it crashes automatically in galaxy s duos...

Click to collapse



yes same problem here

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## pavankiran56 (Jun 10, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> my mobile succeeded to boot after long time but most downloaded applications doesnt open and my internal sd card is copmletely full (0 bytes free space) despite that android folder size is only 74 mb
> what should i do now

Click to collapse



do factory reset that would erase all the data on your internal card.

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




nappayya007 said:


> yes same problem here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



go to the application manager -that app then clear the cache of that app and try restarting the app.hope that would  solve the problem


----------



## andrepimenta (Jun 12, 2013)

I have one, very fast and great for playing games. Galaxy s II Duos is next.


----------



## ashu258 (Jun 13, 2013)

I had rooted my s duos and i am on stock rom. I tried many call recorder apps but cant find the  working one. If there any working one please let mw know. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 13, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> I had rooted my s duos and i am on stock rom. I tried many call recorder apps but cant find the  working one. If there any working one please let mw know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably not because samsung didnt implemented one library that is needed for this to work. @cheatman tried to fix this on kyle open rom, but with no success

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jlobodroid (Jun 13, 2013)

ashu258 said:


> I had rooted my s duos and i am on stock rom. I tried many call recorder apps but cant find the  working one. If there any working one please let mw know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am on stock and I use InCall Recorder

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragon122333 (Jun 13, 2013)

i didn't like kyleopen and didn't found any answer to the preloaded contacts 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

hi, in kyleopen thread, the developer said that i need j4 as a base rom, i troed every thing from people here and even tried other phones' tuts but no success it juust removes my root access  help 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pavankiran56 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dragon122333 said:


> i didn't like kyleopen and didn't found any answer to the preloaded contacts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install cwm via odin and reinstall superuser.apk or u can also go for the alternate rooting method as in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171441


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 14, 2013)

Is there any app for lock screen which replaces power key locking function

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 14, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Is there any app for lock screen which replaces power key locking function
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Please Search Before Posting!

here you go ..

Screen Off and Lock


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys
When i put live wallpaper there is laging in performance of the device is there away to enjoy live wallpapaers without lagging
Thnx in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gungamathic (Jun 15, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod*

Guys, could we port Cyanogenmod 10 from galaxy ace plus? it has the same chipset MSM7227A(or whatever it is), there is an unofficial cyanogenmod for GT-S7500 (ace plus), so is it possible to port it, with only one sim card working? If anybody knows, Thanks!


----------



## mbgheban (Jun 15, 2013)

My friend, why did you bought this phone in first place? Not for the dual sim?
I don't think someone will make the effort to port this on our phone and use only one SIM !


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Jun 15, 2013)

_Hey all_ 
*i need a tester 
with knowledge of basic things like 
installing a rom, unbricking, abd logcat 

need 3 testers 
reply me as soon as possible 
if you want new ROM //
*
regards Aman 
Android Madness team


----------



## charles1111 (Jun 15, 2013)

AmanMehta007 said:


> _Hey all_
> *i need a tester
> with knowledge of basic things like
> installing a rom, unbricking, abd logcat
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to here that a new rom is on a way for s duos
But can u tell me what's Ur Rom based on cm or some other...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Jun 15, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Good to here that a new rom is on a way for s duos
> But can u tell me what's Ur Rom based on cm or some other...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No cm n nothing done 
I don't have device so need to 
Testers currently
Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles1111 (Jun 15, 2013)

AmanMehta007 said:


> No cm n nothing done
> I don't have device so need to
> Testers currently
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thing u should contact cheatman the developer of kyleopen Rom for s duos
He will help with all things related to galaxy s duos..
Here is a link to the Kyleopen Rom
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## juddnetcafe (Jun 16, 2013)

Unrooting a GT-S7562. Any link?

TIA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krazzykid (Jun 16, 2013)

juddnetcafe said:


> Unrooting a GT-S7562. Any link?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You already have an unroot option under SuperSU app

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## usmslm102 (Jun 16, 2013)

juddnetcafe said:


> Unrooting a GT-S7562. Any link?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Here is the guide.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41640679

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arviter91 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Hanging/Freezing*

Hey guys.

My dad owns the S Duos and after 2-3 months it started hanging and freezing already. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## jonas_lobo (Jun 17, 2013)

*Question *

Is there anyway to change the background in the sms apk?
in Samsung galaxy s III mini it is possible but in our device i think not :/ is there some folder or something to root and change images for that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qt3DRwa4Vc


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 17, 2013)

Arviter91 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My dad owns the S Duos and after 2-3 months it started hanging and freezing already. What do you guys suggest?

Click to collapse



Clearing caches could help. I notice that dialer app cant grown a big list of recent calls or it take too much to load. Maybe reseting to factory default could help.

But what a really recommend is to install kyleopen ROM. Dont use touchwiz launcher. It slows things down.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arviter91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks... I'll take a crack at rooting and installing a custom rom. Tried to root it before but I had issues after the odin step... I couldnt get it to boot cwm after pulling the battery... 

Sent from my SHV-E300S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 17, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> Please Search Before Posting!
> 
> here you go ..
> 
> Screen Off and Lock

Click to collapse



ya h i know this app.but its not compatible.when we press lock button the screen locks but again it reappears lighten.not so good app


----------



## praveen1988 (Jun 17, 2013)

*hard bricked samsung gt 7562 - Repaired finally*



praveen1988 said:


> Hi as u said it might be my last ray of hope

Click to collapse



Hi i got my mobile back after service at free cost . they changed my motherboard itself after hard brick.

oops...........


----------



## droidice (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey has anyone tried this custom rom which i saw today for our s duos. there are lots of blogs bosting about 4.2 jelly bean custom rom for gt-s7562 s duos.
heres the youtube link .i doubt it because nobody is able to show any screenshots !!


----------



## Dragon122333 (Jun 17, 2013)

am in service  
i am ready to help yyou

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dragon122333 (Jun 17, 2013)

AmanMehta007 said:


> _Hey all_
> *i need a tester
> with knowledge of basic things like
> installing a rom, unbricking, abd logcat
> ...

Click to collapse



just figured out how to reply xD
i would like to help you,  tell me when you finish  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dragon122333 said:


> just figured out how to reply xD
> i would like to help you,  tell me when you finish
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good 
It's on way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone knows a better app than the stock camera? Faster than the stock camera too?


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 19, 2013)

Lets see if Samsung rear us and fix this performance issues that S Duos have!

https://www.change.org/petitions/sa...sues-on-galaxy-s-duos-smartphone-s7562-s7562l


ps: any one knows more email adress that I can put on the petition?


----------



## skysi (Jun 19, 2013)

*Firmeware S7562 Duos*

Hello all and colleagues,
I get now on my "Re-rooted" and flashed device Duos S7562 a message about new Firmeware, after loading the firmeware the device will be rebooted and go into *CWM Recovery mode: downloed mode* !!!!
So what can I choose and select now? To avoid any mistake I select the first one = reboot!!!!!
After rebbot I get message that the firmeware installation was not successful and I have to try again with PC or kies kernal!!!?

If you cna help me to get the new firmeware and discripe me the methode step by step I will thankful!

Thanks in advance

Sky


----------



## pmguerre (Jun 20, 2013)

*Does KyleOPEN ROM support DualSIM?*

Hello

I know there are no CM / AKOP / MUIU roms for this phone because of the dual sim issue...

AFAIK, we have only one custom ROM available for this phone, the KyleOPEN ROM...

I've searched, but didn't found an answer to this question: Does KyleOpen ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177) support the dual sim of this phone?

I am probably going to buy this phone, but I need the dual sim (or else I wouldn't buy this one)... So, can someone please make it clear for me?
Thanks


----------



## andro-c (Jun 21, 2013)

yes, it does support dual sim (for example the screenshots in post #2 shows this...)


----------



## parkhajoon (Jun 21, 2013)

pmguerre said:


> Hello
> 
> I know there are no CM / AKOP / MUIU roms for this phone because of the dual sim issue...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it supports dual SIM of this phone. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 21, 2013)

any one have received an update of 50mb which has bring additional features like chrome,play book and play movies...


----------



## analkundu (Jun 21, 2013)

*Yes I got*



parkhajoon said:


> Yes it supports dual SIM of this phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Only those useless app added and "Play Music" deleted


----------



## parkhajoon (Jun 21, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> any one have received an update of 50mb which has bring additional features like chrome,play book and play movies...

Click to collapse



Yes I have updated it.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## parkhajoon (Jun 21, 2013)

It's so smooth. Benchmark scores is quite good without overclocking. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## droidice (Jun 21, 2013)

analkundu said:


> Only those useless app added and "Play Music" deleted

Click to collapse



I doubt it because after i updated my phone with latest update on s duos my play music is intact though lay book and play movie and chrome is added.


----------



## charles1111 (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome performance by the new update of 50mb
Benchmark mark score


----------



## ashishpdme (Jun 22, 2013)

Is this faster than the Kyle open


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## skysi (Jun 22, 2013)

*Firmeware S7562 Duos*

Heyyyy Guys could some one pls reply!!!!!!!!!!:crying:

Hello all and colleagues,
I get now on my "Re-rooted" and flashed device Duos S7562 a message about new Firmeware, after loading the firmeware the device will be rebooted and go into CWM Recovery mode: downloed mode !!!!
So what can I choose and select now? To avoid any mistake I select the first one = reboot!!!!!
After rebbot I get message that the firmeware installation was not successful and I have to try again with PC or kies kernal!!!?

If you cna help me to get the new firmeware and discripe me the methode step by step I will thankful!

Thanks in advance

Sky


----------



## chinna_rao (Jun 23, 2013)

skysi said:


> Heyyyy Guys could some one pls reply!!!!!!!!!!:crying:
> 
> Hello all and colleagues,
> I get now on my "Re-rooted" and flashed device Duos S7562 a message about new Firmeware, after loading the firmeware the device will be rebooted and go into CWM Recovery mode: downloed mode !!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey skysi,

To update via OTA or Kies(i think you are trying via OTA) you need to satisfy these conditions:
1.you should NOT be rooted
2.you should NOT have the Yellow TRIANGLE(if you rooted your device via ODIN you may have a YELLOW TRIANGLE at bootup)
Flashcounter should be 0(check this by booting into Download mode i.e. Vol Down+ Home +Power..this will not be zero if you have used odin to flash any file)
3.you should be on stock recovery
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The solution for the above is simple.Just follow this
1.Assuming your device is now rooted,install TRIANGLE AWAY (get it from here and thank chainfire too!)
2.Reset your Flash Counter using the app. I faced no problems using it and hopefully you should too
3.Verify that the flash counter has been reset by going into Download mode again
4.Now flash the stock recovery using Odin(see attachment for stock recovery).Choose the Recovery file from the PDA selection.
5.Reboot and update your device via OTA
6.You should not be facing any problem.
PM me if you do.

THANK ME IF I HELPED YOU!!!:good:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BTW i rooted my device again after I updated via OTA.
The procedure is same every time you want to update via Kies or OTA. Restore it as a new phone and then proceed.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DISCLAIMER: I am not responsible for bricking your device! Proceed with Caution only after you know what you are doing!
credits to Droidiser and Chainfire for the files!
Dont forget to Thank Them too!:good:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 23, 2013)

guys please help, i can't update my galaxy s duos via kies. it says "your device's current firmware is not supported to update firmware via kies". how can i update the 50mb update on my phone using anything aside from kies? can i update it via odin by just downloading the update? i can't use ota because my wireless router isn't working please help thanks!


----------



## chinna_rao (Jun 23, 2013)

charles.selrahc said:


> guys please help, i can't update my galaxy s duos via kies. it says "your device's current firmware is not supported to update firmware via kies". how can i update the 50mb update on my phone using anything aside from kies? can i update it via odin by just downloading the update? i can't use ota because my wireless router isn't working please help thanks!

Click to collapse



hi there!

A few points to be noted:
1.You should NOT be rooted
2.You should NOT have the Yellow Triangle at startup
3.You SHOULD BE on stock recovery
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you do satisfy the above conditions then you should be able to update via Kies or OTA.
In my case,I tried Kies but it was taking very long so i updated via OTA
and BTW you can update via your mobile data connection also
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Goto Settings>>About Device>>Software Update>>UNTICK Wi-Fi only
Then click on the Update button above

I noticed that you are from phillipines..hello there again!!! 
All this will work only if there is any actual update for your region.
please check that you are NOT running the latest firmware in your region
check from SAMMOBILE if you need to
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
[you need to register before you can check]
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank me if i helped you!


----------



## ashman8123 (Jun 23, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2190071

Check this CM10 working with dual sim ...hope somebody port cm10with dual sim support to samsung s duos..


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 24, 2013)

*s duos*

is it okay to install stock firmware from other countries? i'm from philippines but i noticed that i installed a stock firmware from portugal. is it the reason why my kies won't allow me to update? do i need to install the firmware from philippines? thanks


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 24, 2013)

chinna_rao said:


> Hey skysi,
> 
> To update via OTA or Kies(i think you are trying via OTA) you need to satisfy these conditions:
> 1.you should NOT be rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no need of flash count to be zero for ota update


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded+crosbreeder ics.


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys 
What is the cause of the decreasing free memory on my internal sd card even without insalling more

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## einst31n (Jun 25, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> What is the cause of the decreasing free memory on my internal sd card even without insalling more
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There can be many reasons, most of the existing applications will save their data in the sd card. Apps like whatsapp save a huge amount of data. Your preferences, themes etc are saved in sd card.
Also the most probable reason vould be gallery thumbnails. This is a bug in some roms that it creates a thumbnail data file which can be of a size as large as a few gbs! Browse your sd card to /dcim/.thumbnails and see if a huge sized file is present.


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , with a better stock ROM


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 25, 2013)

When will royal elegance or blue elegance like high class themes will be available for s duos with full compatibility.just a dream hmm.someone can port it. 


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded+crosbreeder ics.


----------



## akanjana (Jun 25, 2013)

*tnks*

nice.........................


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 25, 2013)

The size of thubnails is more than 2 gb although the internal memory size is 1.78 how come ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vipuljain07 (Jun 25, 2013)

My Frnd's duos freezed in between game and had to pull the battery to restart but after starting now messages, contacts etc. are gone and even play store is not accessible.


----------



## nicolas83 (Jun 25, 2013)

*cwm flashable xxalj4 stock rom (PLEASE)*

Can someone please post up a cwm flashable xxalj4 rom. Im trying to flash kylessopen rom on my galaxy ace 2x, and my computer is not recognizing my phone anymore, to manualy flash with odin. I flashed kylessopen before but i had no data or signal, and the instructions indicate to flash a xxalj4 rom before hand because there could be data issues. In my case thats whats going on. Im not sure if it matters in wich matter xxalj4 needs to be flashed, wether with cwm or odin. Not sure if it makes a difference but i will try. Maybe someone can provide me with info on this matter. And  as far as im informed galaxy duos and ace 2 x are the same phone except duos has dual sim. Hopefully one of you nice lads can help me and give me a flashable stock rom. And i will pray that kylessopen will finally work for me. Or maybe my service provider (bell) and my ace 2 x just wont work with kylessopen? Thanks ahead


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 27, 2013)

*help *



charles.selrahc said:


> is it okay to install stock firmware from other countries? i'm from philippines but i noticed that i installed a stock firmware from portugal. is it the reason why my kies won't allow me to update? do i need to install the firmware from philippines? thanks

Click to collapse



up
please help..


----------



## jonas_lobo (Jun 27, 2013)

charles.selrahc said:


> is it okay to install stock firmware from other countries? i'm from philippines but i noticed that i installed a stock firmware from portugal. is it the reason why my kies won't allow me to update? do i need to install the firmware from philippines? thanks

Click to collapse



Weel I have a indian rom And I am from Portugal And kies work fine
But if your rom is rooted... that is why kies don't work onde you maybe


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jlobodroid (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anybody know the difference between S7562 and S7562L?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einst31n (Jun 27, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> When will royal elegance or blue elegance like high class themes will be available for s duos with full compatibility.just a dream hmm.someone can port it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded+crosbreeder ics.

Click to collapse



Check out the xtheme engine, i have been using royal elegance and more through this engine


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 27, 2013)

einst31n said:


> Check out the xtheme engine, i have been using royal elegance and more through this engine
> 
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped
> sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped

Click to collapse



I used that before.but it only changes some elements not overall ui


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded+crosbreeder ics.


----------



## ceacu (Jun 27, 2013)

*I need the CWM 6 recovery for s7562*

Could you please post the initially posted CWM 6 recovery for s7562 too?
CWM 5 has a bug restoring big >2Gb nandroid backups.

Thanks!


----------



## parkhajoon (Jun 28, 2013)

New stock camera app with new UI from Google Play Edition. Plz report if u install this in your device.http://www.droid-life.com/2013/06/27/download-new-stock-camera-app-from-google-play-edition-phones/

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## voom (Jun 28, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> New stock camera app with new UI from Google Play Edition. Plz report if u install this in your device.http://www.droid-life.com/2013/06/27/download-new-stock-camera-app-from-google-play-edition-phones/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have the new camera installed on S Duos, it works - and camera and gallery run next to the Samsung camera and gallery apps. 
Photosphere is not available, though, that needs 4.1 and above...

(On my tablet with almost stock android 4.2.2 I have now two cameras, but the stock gallery was replaced; the new camera here also has the photosphere-function)


----------



## thepurepunjabi (Jun 28, 2013)

*how to unlock boot loader*

how to unlock boot loader of galaxy s duos any way pls help


----------



## abhi922 (Jun 28, 2013)

*hello guys,*

*hello guys,

here is new thread created by me on various tutorials like Root & UnRoot & Flashing Stock roms & CWM recovery installation & factory restorations , etc...

link ----> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327716

i tried my best to provide tuorials 

special thanks to --> vikassaini01 for various development for this phone...
i ve just collected all the tutorials under one roof......

Request to OP [xpacguy] :-> please add the link to First post ....
so that people who want guidance can get relevant knowledge from there..
thanks in advance..

regrds,
abhi922.*

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




thepurepunjabi said:


> how to unlock boot loader of galaxy s duos any way pls help

Click to collapse


*
do u know what is boot loader & why we unlock it ??

if not then read --->
We  often unlock our  bootloaders to root our devices and install custom ROMs.

As we can install custom roms on our phone this means its bootloader is unlocked...

so goto my thread for various guides for our phone..

regards,
abhi922.*


----------



## ashavans899 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Kyle open rom*

hi , i have installed kop rom .. i backed up some system applications like *wifi share , direct , gallery , music player* for this rom.. bt i cnt restore that apps using ti bakup.. *plz help mee asap*


----------



## thepurepunjabi (Jun 28, 2013)

ashavans899 said:


> hi , i have installed kop rom .. i backed up some system applications like *wifi share , direct , gallery , music player* for this rom.. bt i cnt restore that apps using ti bakup.. *plz help mee asap*

Click to collapse



download this file here you will get all removed apps from ur phone 
or use 
system apps installer 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_NLqfSyZfYAZXN3OUFNMlBWeUU/preview?pli=1


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jun 29, 2013)

How to use directory bind' please help me out how to move apps to sd card' iv used lot of apps to move apps to sd bt not working plz guide me any wrkin apps'

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## thepurepunjabi (Jun 29, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> How to use directory bind' please help me out how to move apps to sd card' iv used lot of apps to move apps to sd bt not working plz guide me any wrkin apps'
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



try using externel to internel sd it works


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jun 29, 2013)

How? Can u please provide me the process

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jun 30, 2013)

Petition to Samsung fix Galaxy S Duos performance issues!

http://www.change.org/petitions/sam...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=petition_lonely


----------



## saifzahid (Jun 30, 2013)

vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for explaining 'how to root GT 7562 Galaxy s duos.'
:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Jul 1, 2013)

Helpppppppppppppppp, after tried too much ways too fix, even STOCK firmware fix, i stayed at Samsung Logo, and no Recovery Mode only Download mode..

Even tried KOR Kernet, CWM Recovery, Stock, no fix :s

There is a way?? Mine is s7562L


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 1, 2013)

As long as u can enter download mode u can fix it bro, try flashing latest firmware. Wipe all data and dalvic cache..etc.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ahmed261 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys 
My internal sd card has very low free space and when i use es card analysis the space occupied by the folders is much lesser than the used space 
How can i overcome this and get my missing free space


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## usmslm102 (Jul 1, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> My internal sd card has very low free space and when i use es card analysis the space occupied by the folders is much lesser than the used space
> How can i overcome this and get my missing free space
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



download this gr8 software to delete unwanted files .
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5jbGVhbm1hc3Rlci5tZ3VhcmQiXQ..


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Jul 1, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> As long as u can enter download mode u can fix it bro, try flashing latest firmware. Wipe all data and dalvic cache..etc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I already flashed ALL firmwares from SamFirmware but no result  stuck samsung logo!!


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 2, 2013)

Velcis Ribeiro said:


> I already flashed ALL firmwares from SamFirmware but no result  stuck samsung logo!!

Click to collapse



hey there..

did you successfully flash through Odin?
it might be of help if you posted the log here


----------



## nebtios (Jul 2, 2013)

chinna_rao said:


> hey there..
> 
> did you successfully flash through Odin?
> it might be of help if you posted the log here

Click to collapse



I have almost the same problem.
I try to flash to Greek (EUR) in my stock but it don't go.
It freeze to samsung logo.
I tried newest firmware and it is ok. All good. But i can't install older rom my stock rom.
How can i install it and not freeze ???


----------



## bulit (Jul 2, 2013)

*hello*

hello everybody
im new here :laugh:
i want to change my rom from my gts 7562, im leaving in georgia (near russia ) and i want to know if it will be no probleme with my network after changing my rom base and use rom KyleOPEN ROM or  PMP Light ROM v2
i have already root my phone.
thank for answer and sorry if im not in the good topic


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (Jul 2, 2013)

chinna_rao said:


> hey there..
> 
> did you successfully flash through Odin?
> it might be of help if you posted the log here

Click to collapse



Yes successfully, the issue has that i flashed the lastest indian firmware and mine is Latin phone, and didnt have update yet. IDK if changed any files or what :/ but i cant use any firmware neither the indian, that i flashed 3 days ago, now i have 3 days phone dead, bricked, i really need help of it :/


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 2, 2013)

How?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 4, 2013)

Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Yes successfully, the issue has that i flashed the lastest indian firmware and mine is Latin phone, and didnt have update yet. IDK if changed any files or what :/ but i cant use any firmware neither the indian, that i flashed 3 days ago, now i have 3 days phone dead, bricked, i really need help of it :/

Click to collapse



hey there again!

your phone is not bricked if you are able to enter download mode...
must be a problem with the way u are flashing or the files you are using

do you want the firmware i am on now?
its this
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562&pcode=INS#firmware

i didnt flash through this but(thru OTA) if it is a single file then u must split it using SplitFUS2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1611225)
otherwise Odin MAY not recognize it


hope i helped you!


----------



## shariq.a28 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Jelly Beans update*

Hey guys have been hearing a lot from different forum that Jelly Bean update is expected soon from Samsung but no concrete details..... Recently i read the same at GSM arena that we can expect something to happen soon soooo tried giving it a try through Samsung Customer care and below is the reply that i received ............ Just curious as when are we gonna get an official update and our life would be better with the lagging issue



Dear Mr. Shariq,

We acknowledge the receipt of your mail. We value the importance of information asked and we are here to assist you. We sincerely regret the inconvenience caused to you.

In response to your email regarding android jelly bean 4.1 update for the Samsung handset model GT-S7562 (galaxy S duos), let us inform you that currently GT-S7562 is operating on Android 4.0. As of the moment, Samsung is unable to speculate when or if there would be any update might be available (jelly bean update) for your handset due to the fact that this might lead to inaccurate information. There is no update information available at this time for your handset, nor is there an estimated release date.

Samsung is in close communication with both Google and our carrier partners to upgrade eligible devices to Android 4.1 jelly bean as quickly and as smoothly as possible. Should this become available, it will be posted on our website or will be conveyed to you through various means of communication.

You can however, feel free to check back with us periodically for the availability of updates.

From the home screen, touch Application> Setting > about device> Update (check for update)

If a software update is available for your mobile phone, you will be prompted to follow some steps to update the latest firmware. If no updates are currently available for your mobile phone, the following message will be displayed ("No update available").

Once again please accept our sincerest apology for our inability to speculate when/if a software revision will be available for your device.

We also thank you for your valuable feedback. We have forwarded your suggestion to the product innovation team. Any update in this regard will be posted on our web site.

Our endeavour is to provide you with quality service and your feedback will help us in improving it further.

Regards,

Technical Support Team

Samsung India Electronics Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 5, 2013)

shariq.a28 said:


> Hey guys have been hearing a lot from different forum that Jelly Bean update is expected soon from Samsung but no concrete details..... Recently i read the same at GSM arena that we can expect something to happen soon soooo tried giving it a try through Samsung Customer care and below is the reply that i received ............ Just curious as when are we gonna get an official update and our life would be better with the lagging issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




haha...alll that bulls**t and in the end the we are stuck in the same place...doesnt chagne a damn thing
but +1 for trying!


----------



## mohit gpa (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay flash kor v3.3.0 over the DDBMD1 latest indian base stock rom
All are working fine as of now
Following are my observation 
As compare to stock lateat update kor is 5-10% smoother from it,
Still testing ...
It has lack of some basic function apps like calculater, music  player, video player, gallery but as we know there is an alternative for all but acc. To me a rom must contain these basic apps apart from this thanks for ur work on our s duos, 
Love ur work c! 
Keep it up..
Looking forward for the next release...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles1111 (Jul 5, 2013)

mohit gpa said:


> Okay flash kor v3.3.0 over the DDBMD1 latest indian base stock rom
> All are working fine as of now
> Following are my observation
> As compare to stock lateat update kor is 5-10% smoother from it,
> ...

Click to collapse



So can I flash kyleopen v3.3 on this...



Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mohit gpa (Jul 5, 2013)

^Yes u can my is working fine!!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mohit gpa (Jul 5, 2013)

Can here any one able to give me Rosemarykor.apk(font pack) from stock rom plz...


----------



## mbgheban (Jul 5, 2013)

mohit gpa said:


> Can here any one able to give me Rosemarykor.apk(font pack) from stock rom plz...

Click to collapse



You can download here:
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/84j7mt0kqq5vyxv/RoseEUKor.apk 

Sent from S7562, KOR 3.3.0, OC1 Kernel


----------



## mohit gpa (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks buddy...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bulit (Jul 5, 2013)

*network*

Can i use kyleopen rom without problem for my network . Im living in georgia (near russia) thank


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 5, 2013)

Please sign this petition to Samsung fix S Duos performance issues and give us JB update!

https://www.change.org/petitions/sa...sues-on-galaxy-s-duos-smartphone-s7562-s7562l


----------



## st3ff4n0 (Jul 6, 2013)

Any chance to port ACE 3 Duos or Galaxy Core Duos rom for S Duos?


----------



## diyasting (Jul 6, 2013)

As you all know, our device has a force close app feature when you long press the menu soft-key when an application is running.

This is one of the nuances of our phone when you are using a different lockscreen app other than the stock (im using widgetlocker) since it force closes it and it leads to all kinds of apps being run while you keep it in your pocket. I once kept my phone on my pocket during a short trip and after the trip, I took out my phone and I saw that the bluetooth, wifi, data are all turned on; Add to that, I also sent a file through bluetooth to a stranger.

So my question is, is there any way to disable the force close app feature?


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 6, 2013)

diyasting said:


> As you all know, our device has a force close app feature when you long press the menu soft-key when an application is running.
> 
> This is one of the nuances of our phone when you are using a different lockscreen app other than the stock (im using widgetlocker) since it force closes it and it leads to all kinds of apps being run while you keep it in your pocket. I once kept my phone on my pocket during a short trip and after the trip, I took out my phone and I saw that the bluetooth, wifi, data are all turned on; Add to that, I also sent a file through bluetooth to a stranger.
> 
> So my question is, is there any way to disable the force close app feature?

Click to collapse



I suggest u ask cheatman about this. He will be able to help.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 25vikasp (Jul 6, 2013)

any one tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2145133. is it compatible


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 6, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> any one tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2145133. is it compatible

Click to collapse



Checked. Not compatible


----------



## mohit gpa (Jul 7, 2013)

I dont know what happend but now my toggle buttons are looking like this any help to make it normal

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidice (Jul 7, 2013)

mohit gpa said:


> I dont know what happend but now my toggle buttons are looking like this any help to make it normal
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think something is wrong with your systemui.apk well i suggest
1) flash KyleOpen 3.3 ( will solve all the issues hopefully) :good:
2) flash a theme using cwm supported by the phone (you can find them in addon section KyleopenRom 3.3 or search on XDA ) 
3) install a clean SystemUI.apk (search this thread or on xda , if you are unable to get any tell me i will upload it for you )



Click THANKS if I helped You !!


----------



## kachmul2004 (Jul 7, 2013)

Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Yes successfully, the issue has that i flashed the lastest indian firmware and mine is Latin phone, and didnt have update yet. IDK if changed any files or what :/ but i cant use any firmware neither the indian, that i flashed 3 days ago, now i have 3 days phone dead, bricked, i really need help of it :/

Click to collapse



hi, did u fix ur phone? if not contact me. send me PM. i might help


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I cant able to install cwm recovery in my s duos....i follow the each step and then reboot into recovery but there is always stock recovery instead of cwm....plz help anyone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## alligator_asl (Jul 8, 2013)

mohit.bhagat1 said:


> I cant able to install cwm recovery in my s duos....i follow the each step and then reboot into recovery but there is always stock recovery instead of cwm....plz help anyone

Click to collapse



Try the manual from here, look especially at point 13!


----------



## Arasagumar (Jul 9, 2013)

*Please Guide Me!!!!*

Dear Friends, 
I updated my S duos to the latest update, but it gives me a lot of lags. Can I do CWM restore which I back up earlier without flash back the earlier stock rom. Please guide me, TQ.


----------



## mbgheban (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks good 










KOR 3.3.0, OC1 (1228 MHz/smartassV2/cfq) and few build.prop tweaks.

Sent from S7562, KOR 3.3.0, OC1 Kernel


----------



## mohit.bhagat1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am not able to install permanent cwm....i follow each and every step....plz help

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 9, 2013)

mohit.bhagat1 said:


> I am not able to install permanent cwm....i follow each and every step....plz help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey mohit...
follow the instructions in this link

http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html

thank me if i helped you!


----------



## Kentyet (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't have such issues with it.


----------



## ahmed261 (Jul 9, 2013)

How harmful is overclocking ?and what is the rom i can use for overclocking my mobile

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## droidice (Jul 9, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> How harmful is overclocking ?and what is the rom i can use for overclocking my mobile
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



If you are going to switch your phone next year then i suggest you can overclock your device. And if you wish your phone to have a long lifespan then dont Overclock. 
Overclocking reduces the processors Life Span, this is the only dis-advantage of overclocking device and the processor eventually heats up very fast. 
Well since im using my s duos temporarily i have installed kyleOpen Rom and overclocked @1.17 ghz using the OC kernel., and with some tweaks and mods believe me with Slow and Laggy stock sduos which i had earlier Now I am able to play NFS Most wanted without any lag its supper fast and you will definately love it. This is the best thing that happened to me after i bought this phone. You can look in to forums and if you need any help well we are their here to help.  :good:


If I Helped You then Press THANKS :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## slobo2712 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there any way to install CM on this phone? tnx in advance


----------



## xgreedx (Jul 10, 2013)

my friends duos does not have problems like yours. just try to return it to the supplier and have it replaced by a new one.

im sure you have you receipt with you just use the warranty.


----------



## kamran39006 (Jul 10, 2013)

*plz share*

https://www.change.org/petitions/sa...n-galaxy-s-duos-smartphone-s7562-s7562l#share


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 11, 2013)

mbgheban said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks so good, can u please tell me what are the build.prop tweaks that u did to get such score. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## mbgheban (Jul 11, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> That looks so good, can u please tell me what are the build.prop tweaks that u did to get such score. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In the build.prop:
*-I changed:*
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m

with:

dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=*128*m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=*256*m

*I added:*
# Raise JPG quality to 100%
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100

#Render UI with GPU
debug.sf.hw=1

#Disable boot animation for faster boot
debug.sf.nobootanimation=1

#Improve overall media quality
ro.media.dec.jpeg.memcap=8000000
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=8000000
ro.media.cam.preview.fps=0

#Increase overall touch responsiveness
debug.performance.tuning=1
video.accelerate.hw=1

Script in init.d for SD Card read/write speed increase


```
#!/system/bin/sh

if [ -e /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/179:0/read_ahead_kb ]
then
echo "3072" > /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/179:0/read_ahead_kb;
fi;
```

There are allot more tweaks available. 
These are the ones that I am using until now.

I think that the score is influenced also by other things (installed apps which are running in the background, etc...) because now I get the scores  between 4600-4700.

Regards.


----------



## mbgheban (Jul 13, 2013)

New record 





Sent from S7562, KOR 3.3.0, OC1 Kernel


----------



## ahmed261 (Jul 13, 2013)

mbgheban said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What should i do to get this score
My device is rooted and i am using stock rom
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Hi guys 
I am getting this message frequently 
"Unfortunately system UI has stopped working " 
And then many apps doesnt open 
Any ideas??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

Try this 

http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html?m=1

This is the best i used it successfully on my phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## charles1111 (Jul 13, 2013)

mbgheban said:


> New record
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did u managed to get this high score...
Explain

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 13, 2013)

How to UNLOCK Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 BOOTLOADER Please Guide me'

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

How to unlock bootloader for galaxy s duos gt-s7562 please help mee..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone could run XXBMF2 (ODDBMF1) on S7562L? (this is the update of june)


----------



## einst31n (Jul 14, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> How to UNLOCK Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 BOOTLOADER Please Guide me'
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have custom roms, recoveries , kernels which can be flashed in the download mode, that obviously means that the bootloader is already unlocked 


Hit thanks if I helped 
sent from GT-S7562 , rooted android 4.0.4 stock ROM pimped


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey @einst31n check ur inbox.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## hem0101 (Jul 14, 2013)

ferrazrafael
Anyone could run XXBMF2 (ODDBMF1) on S7562L? (this is the update of june)

I have installed XXBMF2 but it lags every time .. i have to clear apps


----------



## mbgheban (Jul 14, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> How did u managed to get this high score...
> Explain
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



KOR 330, OC1, some build.prop tweaks and an init.d script for SD read ahead value change. 
I will post them later.


Sent from S7562, KOR 3.3.0, OC1 Kernel


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 14, 2013)

My benchmark score.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 14, 2013)

Okzz Cool... can u please explain me that how to install KyleOpen ROM ON Samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562 Indian firmware' Please sujj me good Rom for s duos' stock Rom is too bad 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## droidice (Jul 14, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> Okzz Cool... can u please explain me that how to install KyleOpen ROM ON Samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562 Indian firmware' Please sujj me good Rom for s duos' stock Rom is too bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can see the instructions on Kyle Rom page in detail..
still i will tell you in short
1) root your s duos
2) install cwm
3) download Kyle OpenRom 3.3.0 or Pimp My Rom v3 (search the forum)
4) flash using cwm

detailed steps are available in this post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43051781

please Dont forget to press thanks for Everyone who Helped You !!!
share knowledge Enjoy :angel:


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm on that firmware that rom will work on my phone or not... sorry I'm poor in English try to get my problem. Please reply

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 14, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> I'm on that firmware that rom will work on my phone or not... sorry I'm poor in English try to get my problem. Please reply
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It would have been better if u have told ur Baseband version and build number so that we can help. Btw , Since u are from India, If u have updated ur Firmware to the latest firmware i.e  (if u have a baseband version S7562DDBMD1) u can flash the KyleOpen Rom. Just follow the instructions nicely and ur done...Enjoy.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 14, 2013)

My BASEBAND VERSION is S7562DDMC2 and my Buildnumbr is IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1  Can u please sujj m

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

My BASEBAND VERSION is S7562DDMC2 and my Buildnumbr is IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1  Can u please sujj me it will work or not with my baseband version.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 14, 2013)

hem0101 said:


> ferrazrafael
> Anyone could run XXBMF2 (ODDBMF1) on S7562L? (this is the update of june)
> 
> I have installed XXBMF2 but it lags every time .. i have to clear apps

Click to collapse



You didnt make a full data and cache wipe when you installed? 

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 15, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> My BASEBAND VERSION is S7562DDMC2 and my Buildnumbr is IMM76I.S7562XXAMC1  Can u please sujj m
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will not work in ur firmware, (if u want to try, u can try.. it might work, but when I installed KOR in my device on that firmware  I got bootloop).... So to get this working, unroot if ur device is Rooted. Go to settings /about phone/software update. Then when ur device gets to firmware DDBMD1, u can install KOR. 
Or u can just download the suggested firmware (i.e XXBMD6) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177. Which also works perfectly. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 15, 2013)

I ve root my phone in odin method well bro how to unroot it now? Can u please explain me the method in process. I'm dying with stockrom it's too slow Opz..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## P.thina (Jul 15, 2013)

*PMR*



mbgheban said:


> In the build.prop:
> *-I changed:*
> dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
> dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
> ...

Click to collapse



 Did you tried pimp my ROM


----------



## droidice (Jul 15, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> I ve root my phone in odin method well bro how to unroot it now? Can u please explain me the method in process. I'm dying with stockrom it's too slow Opz..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



well if you want to try new roms on s duos first of all it should be rooted . Why do you want to unroot your phone ??
anyway the easiest method to unroot is to try unlockroot free .
Odin method is too complicated. 
You can also unroot easily from the same application this link will help you to root / unroot / install cwm(required to flash any rom)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43051781
still if you have any trouble feel free :good: to ask  


please dont forget to press thanks


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 15, 2013)

Thnks for info.... 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ansh1996 (Jul 15, 2013)

To all pimp my from users...did u have the scroll bug after changing some settings(the screen only moves with the finger...it does not power scroll  actually)
If yes then can u guess which setting could have done it?? 
Thanks in advance


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 16, 2013)

I send this petition to Samsung Mobile from USA, UK, India and Brazil.

https://www.change.org/petitions/sam...e-s7562-s7562l

I only had answer from Brazil until now. (That they don't have any schedule for Jelly Bean yet, but they don't see any problems on the hardware that would block the update, so they registered the complain. At least they said so)

Anyone knows which countries I could send? do you have the CEO's email or contact form to the send it? Maybe from Samsung Mobile International?


----------



## madlove143 (Jul 16, 2013)

KYLE open ROM works wonders on this device.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




ferrazrafael said:


> I only had answer from Brazil until now. (That they don't have any schedule for Jelly Bean yet, but they don't see any problems on the hardware that would block the update, so they registered the complain. At least they said so

Click to collapse



Appreciate what you are doing here.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kverpoorten (Jul 17, 2013)

*Which Custom ROM to install?*

I recently bought the Galaxy S Duos and want to install my first custom ROM now.

But I do not know which one to choose, the KyleOPEN v3.4.0 ROM, or the PMP Light ROM v4.1

Anyone can explain what the main differences are between these ROMs? Anyone can give me any advice to which one is the fastest/most stable, ...

Thanks!


----------



## krazzykid (Jul 17, 2013)

kverpoorten said:


> I recently bought the Galaxy S Duos and want to install my first custom ROM now.
> 
> But I do not know which one to choose, the KyleOPEN v3.4.0 ROM, or the PMP Light ROM v4.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd suggest you to take the backup of your current ROM using CWM and then flash each at a time and compare them yourself rather than relying on someone else's opinion. Cheers.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kverpoorten (Jul 17, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> I'd suggest you to take the backup of your current ROM using CWM and then flash each at a time and compare them yourself rather than relying on someone else's opinion. Cheers.

Click to collapse



You have a good point there...

One more question, if I install one of the ROM's (e.g. KyleOPEN), and then create a backup using CWM, then try the other one (PMP Light), will I be able to switch back to KyleOPEN just by restoring the backup I made using CWM? 

Or do I need to go thru the whole process again of installing the correct base, flashing ROM, etc to get back to the previous one?

Thanks.
Kristof


----------



## krazzykid (Jul 18, 2013)

kverpoorten said:


> You have a good point there...
> 
> Thanks.
> Kristof

Click to collapse



A CWM backup would suffice. It'll restore every thing, your ROM, kernel, apps and sertings all at once.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Jul 19, 2013)

How to unroot samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562 with ODIN method????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## torcato (Jul 19, 2013)

Good day someone gets me a kernel without o/c or 1.13 ghz to install by CWM Recovery because my mobile phone does not work with more than this! since when install your roms he doesnt start !


----------



## droidice (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, Will the Kyle Rom 3.3 work in the latest baseband version ??
PDA: S7562XXBMG2
CSC: S7562ODDBMG1
MODEM: S7562DDBMG1
plzz reply.... !!!


----------



## parkhajoon (Jul 20, 2013)

droidice said:


> Hey, Will the Kyle Rom 3.3 work in the latest baseband version ??
> PDA: S7562XXBMG2
> CSC: S7562ODDBMG1
> MODEM: S7562DDBMG1
> plzz reply.... !!!

Click to collapse



We don't know... Just take a backup and try flashing it yourself. Hope it works. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## droidice (Jul 20, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> We don't know... Just take a backup and try flashing it yourself. Hope it works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well actually I did ,,,, 
and it Works like a charm...... :good: :good: :good: 
thanks...


----------



## huetvatm (Jul 20, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> How to unroot samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562 with ODIN method????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the same quuestion.

Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ansh1996 (Jul 21, 2013)

huetvatm said:


> the same quuestion.
> 
> Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try unlockroot! (Google it )

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 21, 2013)

huetvatm said:


> the same quuestion.
> 
> Sent from my IM-A840S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you have to flash the stock recovery again...and you will be UN rooted

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------




droidice said:


> Well actually I did ,,,,
> and it Works like a charm...... :good: :good: :good:
> thanks...

Click to collapse



3.4.0 is the latest version...why did you flash 3.3?


----------



## vatsal28 (Jul 21, 2013)

I rooted my Galaxy S Duos and now it has a firmware update.
I uninstalled some bloatware.
For updating the firmware,do I have to unroot and install them again? Or just unrooting will do ?? (I don't have backup :/ )
Any help is appreciated


----------



## droidice (Jul 21, 2013)

chinna_rao said:


> 3.4.0 is the latest version...why did you flash 3.3?

Click to collapse



well I dont like the flickering issue with 3.4 version so thought will stick with 3.3 :laugh:
Had to start over again from scratch as the update unrooted my phone 
still its better now...


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 21, 2013)

droidice said:


> well I dont like the flickering issue with 3.4 version so thought will stick with 3.3 :laugh:
> Had to start over again from scratch as the update unrooted my phone
> still its better now...

Click to collapse



well i solved the flickering problem...check out the thread and its recent activity...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43788021#post43788021

but there is a problem with the audio...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43795839&postcount=1793


----------



## MeNext (Jul 21, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



problem is low internal memory


----------



## droidice (Jul 21, 2013)

MeNext said:


> problem is low internal memory

Click to collapse



also heavy apps like google chrome and chaton which hardly abyone uses causes the sysytem overload best thing would be to disable the apps which we dont use !!

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




chinna_rao said:


> well i solved the flickering problem...check out the thread and its recent activity...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43788021#post43788021
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gr8 work mate .. :good:
but i didnt try the v3.4 i thought may be i will wait till  c takes care of the bugs and then will try bugless Kyle Rom.
Its hard to download huge files with the low net connection i have.
Now Im using PMP Light ROM v4.5 Good ROM 
I think I will be stuck with It for quite a while  :silly:


----------



## yousef98 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have problem in the battery of s7562 ,,,, When I download torrent using "utorrent" via 3g network ,it consumes battery very quickly 

The main problem is when  I charge battery while using 3g ,,,, Temperature of it raise to 42 !  

I tried setcpu & du battery to reduce cpu frequency during charging but no way 

My rom is kyleopen 3.3


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## chinna_rao (Jul 21, 2013)

droidice said:


> also heavy apps like google chrome and chaton which hardly abyone uses causes the sysytem overload best thing would be to disable the apps which we dont use !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha...same problem here...internet is way too slow...
thats why i download in my office


----------



## beclosetolovedale (Jul 22, 2013)

*Jelly bean update on the way*

Dear friends, 
samsung to update our phone to jelly bean 
source sammobile
google it - "Samsung to update 11 phones and 4 tablets to Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean"

I was exited while posting this. 10 months Old news Thanks "droidice" for bringing into notice.


----------



## droidice (Jul 22, 2013)

beclosetolovedale said:


> Dear friends,
> samsung to update our phone to jelly bean
> source sammobile
> google it - "Samsung to update 11 phones and 4 tablets to Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean"

Click to collapse



Look at the date mate !! that post is almost 10 months old....
and all other phones in that list have already got their jelly bean update..
so dont hope for anything from samsung
but you can try some custom ROMs which give the same performance like jelly bean ..


----------



## prabinbhattarai (Jul 22, 2013)

Which custom ROM do you suggest for s duos ? and also custom kernel has to be flashed after flashing custom ROM ? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droidice (Jul 22, 2013)

prabinbhattarai said:


> Which custom ROM do you suggest for s duos ? and also custom kernel has to be flashed after flashing custom ROM ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Depends On your taste !!!
well to start with we only have 3 ROMs currently for S duos
1) KyleOpen ROM v3.4   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
2) PMP Light ROM v4.5  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2343108
3) HYD52ROM(Glossy THEMED)  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43722004

If You are a Theme freak and You like to have new themes everyday, then PMP Light ROM is for you great performance and if you dont like theming and want a stock look for your phone with optimun performance then KyleOpen ROM would be perfect for you. I have personally tried Both and both are great in their own categories. If Your using the latest Build of S duos then i doubt you would be able to flash HYD52ROM.
all these Rom have their Own kernels Which provide good performance still you can try the kernels specified in the KyleOpen Rom I use xvasek2 - Breakfast Kernels @1.19 thats the most efficient clockspeed I rely upon without much heating the processor and im able to play NFS most Wanted without any Lag  

Well these are my Opinion but I suggest you to try all the ROMs Yourself rather than relying upon others review. Everyone has their Own views and needs. If you are stuck or have Doubt You can always post here 





Dont Forget to Press THANKS  " :good: "


----------



## prabinbhattarai (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks droidice for ur kind advice,

Attached is screenshot of my next phone s duos, I want to try KyleOPEN ROM 3.4.0 just one confusion on their threaf it's mentioned that you have to have running XXBMD6 as base ROM, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php? t=2087177 while I have XXBMD1 ROM, if I flash the KyleOPEN rom will I have some issue or no ? Screenshot attached for ur reference.
Thanks !
Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droidice (Jul 22, 2013)

prabinbhattarai said:


> Thanks droidice for ur kind advice,
> 
> Attached is screenshot of my next phone s duos, I want to try KyleOPEN ROM 3.4.0 just one confusion on their threaf it's mentioned that you have to have running XXBMD6 as base ROM, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php? t=2087177 while I have XXBMD1 ROM, if I flash the KyleOPEN rom will I have some issue or no ? Screenshot attached for ur reference.
> Thanks !
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash KyleOpen on this version :good:
but i think it would be better if you update to the latest build firmware of s duos
you can search it on sam mobile or update using kies and you will loose your root and you will have to reroot your phone AND FLASH CWM
and if you dont want to update then you can go forward with flashing !!!
DONT FORGET TO TAKE A NANDROID BACKUP IN CASE SOMETHING GOES WRONG !!!


----------



## prabinbhattarai (Jul 22, 2013)

Okey, so I will first unroot my phone using unlockroot pro with which I had rooted my phone then I only I can update my firmware as while rooted m not being to update OTA or even with Kies. secondly pls teach me how to flash CWM once I root, this will be a great help as m new on this 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droidice (Jul 22, 2013)

prabinbhattarai said:


> Okey, so I will first unroot my phone using unlockroot pro with which I had rooted my phone then I only I can update my firmware as while rooted m not being to update OTA or even with Kies. secondly pls teach me how to flash CWM once I root, this will be a great help as m new on this
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



check your message plzz


----------



## robert__ (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am having a problem with my S7562. I had upgraded from KyleOpen 3.2 to 3.4 and had weird issues with the display. So I tried to go back to 3.2 and when I rebooted it hung with the "android" logo. I then flashed a stock firmware, but on boot that also just hung with the Samsung logo.

I know that the method to recover from these situations is to go into recovery mode and do a reset. Thing is, I have never been able to enter recovery mode on this phone. I have other android phones, and I can enter their recovery mode, but on this one it just never worked.
I can enter download mode fine, just not recovery mode. when I do the vol up+vol down+home+power the phone will just not switch on, no matter how many times I try it. But the moment I let go of the vol up, it will happily boot into download mode.

I thought this to be an issue with the recovery firmware, and tried both the stock samsung recovery and CWM, but it makes no difference.

And since I cannot manage to boot the phone, I cannot use adb either to enter recovery mode.

Does anyone know a trick to reset the device from download mode, perhaps with Odin?


----------



## wolfen3 (Jul 23, 2013)

robert__ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a problem with my S7562. I had upgraded from KyleOpen 3.2 to 3.4 and had weird issues with the display. So I tried to go back to 3.2 and when I rebooted it hung with the "android" logo. I then flashed a stock firmware, but on boot that also just hung with the Samsung logo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this :

- turn on your phone 
- wait till hangs on samsung logo
- press and hold pwr button till phone goes off
- try now to enter recovery mode


----------



## droidice (Jul 23, 2013)

robert__ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a problem with my S7562. I had upgraded from KyleOpen 3.2 to 3.4 and had weird issues with the display. So I tried to go back to 3.2 and when I rebooted it hung with the "android" logo. I then flashed a stock firmware, but on boot that also just hung with the Samsung logo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



may be this will help you  !!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4BlKdetr80




THANK ME if i helped You !!!


----------



## criska (Jul 24, 2013)

*Advice..*



kverpoorten said:


> I recently bought the Galaxy S Duos and want to install my first custom ROM now.
> 
> But I do not know which one to choose, the KyleOPEN v3.4.0 ROM, or the PMP Light ROM v4.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43722004

try this .......
# best looking
# fast
# stable..
# best battery life..

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




robert__ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a problem with my S7562. I had upgraded from KyleOpen 3.2 to 3.4 and had weird issues with the display. So I tried to go back to 3.2 and when I rebooted it hung with the "android" logo. I then flashed a stock firmware, but on boot that also just hung with the Samsung logo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







follow these steps..
1. download the base rom from sammobile.com

2. enter download mode and flash it using odin

3. if your phone boots up...then go to the next step

4.install custom recovery..( you may find tutorial in xda )

5.install any custom rom you want..:good:

6.press thanx if i helped you..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43722004

try this rom ....


----------



## vatsal28 (Jul 24, 2013)

I rooted my Galaxy S Duos and now it has a firmware update.
I uninstalled some bloatware.
For updating the firmware,do I have to unroot and install them again? Or just unrooting will do ?? (I don't have backup :/ )
Any help is appreciated 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## criska (Jul 24, 2013)

vatsal28 said:


> I rooted my Galaxy S Duos and now it has a firmware update.
> I uninstalled some bloatware.
> For updating the firmware,do I have to unroot and install them again? Or just unrooting will do ?? (I don't have backup :/ )
> Any help is appreciated
> ...

Click to collapse



according to my experience ...updating firmware ..will unroot your phone automatically...if you are doing it via odin !!


----------



## vineetjoseph (Jul 24, 2013)

criska said:


> according to my experience ...updating firmware ..will unroot your phone automatically...if you are doing it via odin !!

Click to collapse



Try This... Dont remember whi wrote this, so credit to the author

There is an tweak...

Remove the back cover from your device before you follow below steps..
1.after setting up odin and selecting recovery.tar etc etc..

2. Click on start. Let ODIN complete the flashing process. Don't interrupt the process. A green bar will tell you the progress of the operation. When the green box in Odin window shows "Pass", your phone will start a reboot.

3. It's time for you to jump into action. When the phone reboots, a vibration will signify that the phone has shut down completely, and is ready to boot up again. That's what we've to prevent. Just as the phone vibrates, remove the battery. We prevented the phone to boot again as this would've triggered the install-recovery.sh script to reinstall the stock recovery.(which we don't want!) You can disconnect your phone from the pc now.

4.Copy CWM-superuser-3.1.3.zip to your phone's external or internal sdcard. The file is present in the rooting kit.

5.Power off your device and boot into clockworkmod recovery by pressing Volume Up + Volume Down + Home + Power button simultaneously till the Samsung logo appears followed by the CWM screen. 

6.flash the zip..

7.then reboot phone normally..

8.yeh! You are rooted your phone successfully..


Proceed below only if you want to have a permanent Clockworkmod recovery.

Once you reboot your device and later on try to boot into recovery at some point later, you will notice that your stock recovery has replaced cwm. What the fish?

What actually happened is that a file named install-recovery.sh present in your phone overwrites the cwm recovery with the stock one and so, you are not able to get a permanent cwm recovery. So, to prevent this, we shall disable the file.
You can do this only if you have attained superuser permissions by following the steps 
1. Open Root Explorer or any other file manager that can handle root permissions and go to the folder /etc, a file named install-recovery.sh should be present there.

2.Rename install-recovery.sh to install-recovery.sh.bak and flash recovery.tar file once again through odin. 
You don't need to pull out the battery this time during the reboot, as the stock recovery won't be able to replace the clockworkmod recovery on its own


----------



## robert__ (Jul 24, 2013)

criska said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43722004
> follow these steps..
> 1. download the base rom from sammobile.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, nothing works. I tried to re-flash the CWM recovery, without auto-reboot selected in Odin. Then after it succeeded with the flash, I removed the battery and re-inserted it. This to prevent the firmware from automatically overwriting the recovery on boot. But it just will not boot into recovery with the key combination.

I have been having this problem since I got the phone, the only way to get into recovery was to use something like adb, which does not work because it will not boot any longer.

And no, flashing the original or an alternative firmware image does not work either as said, it will just hang with the 'samsung' or 'android' logo. The problem is that flashing firmware does not do a factory reset.

It is apparently possible to create a custom image, which you can flash with Odin which does a factory reset, as someone once did on the Epic 4G forum (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1670110). Unfortunately the image was specific to that phone, and no longer available for download, to look at how it was done.


----------



## huntercity (Jul 24, 2013)

hi guys....which offline navigator you will use in this device?

thx,

Carlo


----------



## ansh1996 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dude you have to flash the original firmware on which u were last time you reverted back to stock...after that flash the specified base of the rom ypu want to use only after clearing data and cache partitition..i myself had this problem! 

Hit thanks if i helepd u! 
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Why and when there will be an own section for galaxy s duos? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ucweb999 (Jul 26, 2013)

*samsung*

dude, i tried but,, am not getting "back up and restore " option in my phone
onl am getting the below options 

reboot system now

apply update from external storage 

wipe data/factory reset

wipe cache partition

apply update from cache


plzzzz help me ti install C.W.M


----------



## usmslm102 (Jul 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Why and when there will be an own section for galaxy s duos?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



recently i am in a contact with xda moderator in order to make the separate thread for S duos 
but he told me that there is not enough development of S duos in order to make separate thread!

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




ucweb999 said:


> dude, i tried but,, am not getting "back up and restore " option in my phone
> onl am getting the below options
> 
> reboot system now
> ...

Click to collapse




you need to install cwm 
go here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32522445&postcount=41


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

usmslm102 said:


> recently i am in a contact with xda moderator in order to make the separate thread for S duos
> but he told me that there is not enough development of S duos in order to make separate thread!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh. Hopefully we will get it soon 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## E.L.E.C.T.R.O.N.I.C (Jul 28, 2013)

*please help me*

Could you help me here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44028108#post44028108


----------



## utsav123 (Jul 28, 2013)

*s duos*

i rooted my s duos then i installed rom toolbox pro but it started hanging then i restarted it but when i t started again it stopped on samsung logo and did'nt proceeded furthe. i tried everything hard reset etc. but didnt worked ...plz help me..


----------



## huntercity (Jul 28, 2013)

huntercity said:


> hi guys....which offline navigator you will use in this device?
> 
> thx,
> 
> Carlo

Click to collapse



no answer :crying:


----------



## alligator_asl (Jul 29, 2013)

huntercity said:


> hi guys....which offline navigator you will use in this device?

Click to collapse



 Try NavFree or MapFactor Navigator .


----------



## huntercity (Jul 29, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Try NavFree or MapFactor Navigator .

Click to collapse



thank you 

another question...with 2 sim active my 3G data is very slow...max download about 100kbps and upload 34kbps

with 1 sim active max download about 3mbit and upload 1mbit

it's normal that situation?

thx

Carlo


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 29, 2013)

huntercity said:


> thank you
> 
> another question...with 2 sim active my 3G data is very slow...max download about 100kbps and upload 34kbps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3G Works only on sim 1

Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## huntercity (Jul 29, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> 3G Works only on sim 1
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it's false

it's possibile use only one sim in WCDMA but the 3G module it's available in either SIM

i did this tests :

SIM 1 GSM (no connection data)
SIM 2 WCDMA (data connection)

SIM1 e SIM2 enabled and in SIM CARD MANAGER i *ENABLED *the option "Receive incoming calls via other SIM card while using data service"

with this configuration we can always have data connection on and receive call from SIM1 or SIM2

the throughput of data connection is very slow  

test 2

SIM 1 GSM (no connection data)
SIM 2 WCDMA (data connection)

SIM1 e SIM2 enable and in SIM CARD MANAGER i *DISABLED  *the option "Receive incoming calls via other SIM card while using data service"

with this configuration if we turn on data connection on SIM2 we CAN'T receive call from SIM1 

the throughput of data connection is better then before but again very slow 

test 3
SIM 1 GSM (no connection data)
SIM 2 WCDMA (data connection)

SIM1 DEACTIVATE

with this configuration the device is like mono sim galaxy S

the throughput of data connection is good about 3mbit in download and 1 in upload

test 4
SIM 1 WCDMA (data connection) 
SIM 2 GSM (no connection data)

SIM2 DEACTIVATE

with this configuration the device is like mono sim galaxy S

the throughput of data connection is good about 3mbit in download and 1 in upload


so...in conclusion....with 2 sim active the data connection is very slow...this device it's useless as dual sim


----------



## ferrazrafael (Jul 29, 2013)

huntercity said:


> it's false
> 
> it's possibile use only one sim in WCDMA but the 3G module it's available in either SIM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




summarizing, you need to put the sim you use the data connection on sim 1 slot, like a said


----------



## huntercity (Jul 30, 2013)

ferrazrafael said:


> summarizing, you need to put the sim you use the data connection on sim 1 slot, like a said

Click to collapse




why did you say that?

in the test 3 i used only one slot...the slot2 and the performance was great

the problem is with 2 sim active not the slot1 or slot2

could you try to do a test and report the performance test?

thx,

Carlo


----------



## martijnn2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dual sim is working great .
only wcdma/3g is possible on one sim slot at a time.



Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dheerubhai (Jul 30, 2013)

huntercity said:


> it's false
> 
> it's possibile use only one sim in WCDMA but the 3G module it's available in either SIM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



performance decreases while using 2 sim. like - network prob. slow speed of data up/dl.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## huntercity (Jul 30, 2013)

Only with this device decrease 

Other devices of my friends have a good performance with 2 sim active 
The galaxy ace too it's too fast then sduos

It's a bug but Samsung doesn't fix it 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheRacerBoss (Jul 31, 2013)

robert__ said:


> Indeed, that is the idea. After installing some fairly basic stuff, I only had ~1GB left which is insufficient for large apps like offline navigation.
> However, you may find that the internal storage is quicker then the actual SD card, so you may want to check that you don't slow down your apps.
> 
> I installed busybox, and ran the following;
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos, I want to know which Micro SD Card Class should I Buy ( Class 6 or 10 ) ??? And 16GB or 32GB ? If I install 32GB Sandisk Class 10 will it work perfect or slow down the phone? I wanted to Swap Internal memory after I install the Micro SD Card. Which is the Best Micro SD Card for Samsung S dous? Any1 tried with 32Gb or 16Gb? Please share your experience... Please reply Guys!!! Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## nac1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi!
I would like to share my expirience.
Flashed cwm ceveral times, first time flashed with taking battery out and later i forgot to take battery but cwm stay there nothing hapened. I have permanent cwm without taking battery out.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazzykid (Aug 1, 2013)

TheRacerBoss said:


> Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos, I want to know which Micro SD Card Class should I Buy ( Class 6 or 10 ) ??? And 16GB or 32GB ? If I install 32GB Sandisk Class 10 will it work perfect or slow down the phone? I wanted to Swap Internal memory after I install the Micro SD Card. Which is the Best Micro SD Card for Samsung S dous? Any1 tried with 32Gb or 16Gb? Please share your experience... Please reply Guys!!! Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



Always use Class 10 for memory swapping.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070DDULP8 [CoCore-E-7 Touch] - Pure Vanilla v5.2


----------



## daciuk (Aug 1, 2013)

huntercity said:


> Only with this device decrease
> 
> Other devices of my friends have a good performance with 2 sim active
> The galaxy ace too it's too fast then sduos
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey huntercity, I did the test on my GT-S7562L (same phone but for latin-america market), and got similar results. Transfer rate went from around 500kbps to around 200kbps.
as I understand, it really is a problem with the phone, I even got a message that I might have this lower transfer speed issue when I reactivated the dual sim option...
I don't believe Samsung has any interest in solving this, otherwise they would already have done it...

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




utsav123 said:


> i rooted my s duos then i installed rom toolbox pro but it started hanging then i restarted it but when i t started again it stopped on samsung logo and did'nt proceeded furthe. i tried everything hard reset etc. but didnt worked ...plz help me..

Click to collapse



have you tried reflashing the hole base stock ROM?
you cau download it on sammobile and then flash it usin ODIN.
this thread has some instructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177 .


----------



## sachinkh (Aug 1, 2013)

*Some one plz help wifi problem*

My phone wifi is not turning on plz help me ,,i even flashed stock rom from odin PDA file .. i know its not hardware problem ,, plz hep

you can see my attached screenshots on this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44172396


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 2, 2013)

*help*

my device has getting error while file transferring from windows pc.it is showing me error like device has been stopped or disconnected from pc after copying one file..any solution .any solution

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




sachinkh said:


> My phone wifi is not turning on plz help me ,,i even flashed stock rom from odin PDA file .. i know its not hardware problem ,, plz hep
> 
> you can see my attached screenshots on this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44172396

Click to collapse



format all data and cache through recovery.then install latest stock rom.then again do the same formatting thing.see if it works


----------



## Codename13 (Aug 2, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> my device has getting error while file transferring from windows pc.it is showing me error like device has been stopped or disconnected from pc after copying one file..any solution .any solution
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy Ace II X GT-S7560M which is the same as your device but it has one aim card and my device is from Canada. I once had a problem like yours. I think the solution would be to have the phone display active (phone should not be sleeping). At least that's how I got my computer to recognize my phone. Keep the phone screen on until you're done with the file transfer. I think it's a bug cause by a memory leak, in which the phone forgets the USB transfer service should be active. I don't think there are any file transfer related wakelocks..


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 2, 2013)

Codename13 said:


> I have a Galaxy Ace II X GT-S7560M which is the same as your device but it has one aim card and my device is from Canada. I once had a problem like yours. I think the solution would be to have the phone display active (phone should not be sleeping). At least that's how I got my computer to recognize my phone. Keep the phone screen on until you're done with the file transfer. I think it's a bug cause by a memory leak, in which the phone forgets the USB transfer service should be active. I don't think there are any file transfer related wakelocks..

Click to collapse



May be possible.but any mods or scripts which you used for your phone can u list them here


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, thunderbolt v3


----------



## Codename13 (Aug 2, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> May be possible.but any mods or scripts which you used for your phone can u list them here
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, thunderbolt v3

Click to collapse



I personally don't like scripts because a lot of them don't actually do any good. But I have modded my device's ICS firmware to include the CRT-Off effect, 4 way reboot menu, status bar customizable lidroid toggles, and more. Currently, I'm trying to make the 4 way reboot menu mod on a newer build of my device's firmware (from Panama) that is more smooth and responsive. Well, at least I'll attempt so when I get back home to a computer to mod firmware. Anyways, I don't recommend that we try to exchange .apks from each other's firmwares despite our devices having close resemblances internally and externally because of your device being dual Sim and my device being single Sim. Though if I downloaded your device's firmware, I could do the same mods for your device! I'll consider it when I get home in a week or two.


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 2, 2013)

Codename13 said:


> I personally don't like scripts because a lot of them don't actually do any good. But I have modded my device's ICS firmware to include the CRT-Off effect, 4 way reboot menu, status bar customizable lidroid toggles, and more. Currently, I'm trying to make the 4 way reboot menu mod on a newer build of my device's firmware (from Panama) that is more smooth and responsive. Well, at least I'll attempt so when I get back home to a computer to mod firmware. Anyways, I don't recommend that we try to exchange .apks from each other's firmwares despite our devices having close resemblances internally and externally because of your device being dual Sim and my device being single Sim. Though if I downloaded your device's firmware, I could do the same mods for your device! I'll consider it when I get home in a week or two.

Click to collapse



Ya it's really hard to decide which scripts are good.I used v6 but its not good for my phone so i removed it now its thunderbolt and some build prompt tweaks..my phone and ur phone had same configuration just a dual sim;maybe  ur tweaks are good for me.can u share it here if possible..thanks for ur reply and help..


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, thunderbolt v3


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

After install Cwm recovery ,  it  disappears after the very first reboot. Then the stock recovery is there again. 

What am I doing wrong? 


Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## krazzykid (Aug 4, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> After install Cwm recovery ,  it  disappears after the very first reboot. Then the stock recovery is there again.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Uncheck 'auto-reboot' in odin.
2. After odin shows 'pass' first open the USB cable, then eject the battery.
3. Put the battery back in the device, power-on the device and you're done.

Hit thanks if I helped.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070DDULP8 [CoCore-E-7 Touch] - Pure Vanilla v5.2


----------



## Then_IT_GoNe (Aug 4, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I nedd it TOO:crying:


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> 1. Uncheck 'auto-reboot' in odin.
> 2. After odin shows 'pass' first open the USB cable, then eject the battery.
> 3. Put the battery back in the device, power-on the device and you're done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It doesn't work. The stock recovery is still there.


----------



## krazzykid (Aug 4, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> It doesn't work. The stock recovery is still there.

Click to collapse



Did you follow each step? Did you eject the USB cable first and then eject the battery?
Also make sure you arn't flashing the stock-recovery in the first place.
This is a fool-proof method mate. Bound to work.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070DDULP8 [CoCore-E-7 Touch] - Pure Vanilla v5.2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Did you follow each step? Did you eject the USB cable first and then eject the battery?
> Also make sure you arn't flashing the stock-recovery in the first place.
> This is a fool-proof method mate. Bound to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you follow each step? Did you eject the USB cable first and then eject the battery?

- Yes I did. In fact, the first time, CWM is there but after the first reboot, again the stock recovery.


----------



## nac1 (Aug 4, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> After install Cwm recovery ,  it  disappears after the very first reboot. Then the stock recovery is there again.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure that usb debuging is check on, I flashed cwm few times and only first time I took battery out after flashing.
After I flashed few times and didn't pull battery out after flashing but cwm remain permanently on my phone.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

nac1 said:


> Make sure that usb debuging is check on, I flashed cwm few times and only first time I took battery out after flashing.
> After I flashed few times and didn't pull battery out after flashing but cwm remain permanently on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Usb debugging was always on. 

I don't know what else I can do. 
Cwm is removed after first time. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## nac1 (Aug 4, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Usb debugging was always on.
> 
> I don't know what else I can do.
> Cwm is removed after first time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you flashed stock recovery file and not recovery.tar

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nac1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Did anybody made antutu benchmark test with stock rom?
This is mine with custom rom.


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

nac1 said:


> Maybe you flashed stock recovery file and not recovery.tar
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you joking? 

I can enter in the CWM the first time. Then the stock recovery is back again. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sachinkh (Aug 4, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> After install Cwm recovery ,  it  disappears after the very first reboot. Then the stock recovery is there again.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend i can help you...your cwm recovery is overwritten by the stock recovery every time during boot up ...so to prevent this you have to rename a file in etc folder in your phone memory...file name is install-recovery.sh....rename it to install-recovery.sh.bak .
   For renaming purpose you have to gain superuser permissions and you can use Root explorer or any other app which can go to system files.
find this file  install-recovery.sh.   it is in etc folder..rename it then flash the cwm again ..its done  now your cwm is permanent.


HIT THANKS ..


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

sachinkh said:


> My friend i can help you...your cwm recovery is overwritten by the stock recovery every time during boot up ...so to prevent this you have to rename a file in etc folder in your phone memory...file name is install-recovery.sh....rename it to install-recovery.sh.bak .
> For renaming purpose you have to gain superuser permissions and you can use Root explorer or any other app which can go to system files.
> find this file  install-recovery.sh.   it is in etc folder..rename it then flash the cwm again ..its done  now your cwm is permanent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I don't have this script in my phone. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

nac1 said:


> Did anybody made antutu benchmark test with stock rom?
> This is mine with custom rom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is my result in stock rom. Could you share your rom? The benchmark test is far better:


----------



## nac1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have pmp light rom installed.
Forgot how slow and unusable this phone is with stock rom.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 4, 2013)

nac1 said:


> I have pmp light rom installed.
> Forgot how slow and unusable this phone is with stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will test it! 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrdroidscb (Aug 5, 2013)

*QUOTE=xpacguy;32193611]Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s*

Try using   Kyleopen rom 3.4.0 . Its really good and its free . Using it for one month .smooth rom

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




nac1 said:


> I have pmp light rom installed.
> Forgot how slow and unusable this phone is with stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ya bro it will give Kyleopen rom a hard compition for sure :good:


----------



## nac1 (Aug 5, 2013)

jrdroidscb said:


> Try using   Kyleopen rom 3.4.0 . Its really good and its free . Using it for one month .smooth rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I had kor but latest update has some bugs witch dont like.
Cheers!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xavigon (Aug 6, 2013)

nac1 said:


> I have pmp light rom installed.
> Forgot how slow and unusable this phone is with stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm using PMP LIGHT ROM 5.2 and all goes fast until RAM increase above to 550MB.
Device can't decrease apps in memory and then it works slowly.

Developer knows this issues but he don't which is the problem.
Just some users have or report this problem.

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




xavigon said:


> I'm using PMP LIGHT ROM 5.2 and all goes fast until RAM increase above to 550MB.
> Device can't decrease apps in memory and then it works slowly.
> 
> Developer knows this issues but he don't which is the problem.
> Just some users have or report this problem.

Click to collapse



Bytheway, which baseband are you using in your phone?
I've installed: S7562XXBMF2_S7562ODDBMF1_S7562DDBMD1


----------



## chinna_rao (Aug 6, 2013)

Bugs have been fixed

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nac1 (Aug 6, 2013)

xavigon said:


> I'm using PMP LIGHT ROM 5.2 and all goes fast until RAM increase above to 550MB.
> Device can't decrease apps in memory and then it works slowly.
> 
> Developer knows this issues but he don't which is the problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, same baseband use. Solved ram problem by limiting background procceses on max. two in settings menu.
Cheers!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 6, 2013)

nac1 said:


> I have the same problem, same baseband use. Solved ram problem by limiting background procceses on max. two in settings menu.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, this setting seems to solve completely the problem. I'm testing it right now. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## nac1 (Aug 6, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Yes, this setting seems to solve completely the problem. I'm testing it right now.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You have to repeat procces every time you reboot the phone.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 6, 2013)

nac1 said:


> You have to repeat procces every time you reboot the phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a pity! 
Is there any way to fix the value automatically? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## soundstage (Aug 7, 2013)

*My phone switches off after Screen Lock*

I tried to google and find a solution to this problem, but so far I have not been able to find any.
My phone simply turns off after I lock the screen, regardless of battery charge level. But I am able to keep it turned on and unlock screen when it is connected to my PC via USB cable.
I have updated the Baseband version from S7562DDBMD1 to S7562DDBMG1 using Samsung Kies, but this has not helped in any way. I also reset the phone to factory settings before I went for the update.
I do not aim to root my phone as its just been 2 months since I bought it. 
Any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 7, 2013)

soundstage said:


> I tried to google and find a solution to this problem, but so far I have not been able to find any.
> My phone simply turns off after I lock the screen, regardless of battery charge level. But I am able to keep it turned out when it is connected to my PC via USB cable.
> I have updated the Baseband version from S7562DDBMD1 to S7562DDBMG1 using Samsung Kies, but this has not helped in any way. I also reset the phone to factory settings before I went for the update.
> I do not aim to root my phone as its just been 2 months since I bought it.
> Any help would be hugely appreciated.

Click to collapse



Reduce the max. running processes in background to two in the developer settings. I'm not sure if this will have the same effect in the stock rom. For me works like a charm. 


Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## soundstage (Aug 7, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Reduce the max. running processes in background to two in the developer settings. I'm not sure if this will have the same effect in the stock rom. For me works like a charm.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Reducing max running process does not solve this problem. I even tried no background processes, but in vain.

Does anyone else have this problem similar to mine?


----------



## nac1 (Aug 7, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> What a pity!
> Is there any way to fix the value automatically?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I don't now, but I'm happy with this settings. The phone never freez even don't have to clean ram often and reboot the phone.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 7, 2013)

nac1 said:


> I don't now, but I'm happy with this settings. The phone never freez even don't have to clean ram often and reboot the phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you try this method with the stock rom? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ashwin Prasad (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm on KOR right now. But I have tried that when I was with my stock rom. It does help. Better battery life too. But you ll have to live with the limitations of course. 2 processes at a time wasn't good enough for me. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## ashu258 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Dec, actually I am facing a funny problem since last 2 months. Whenever I connect 2g internet and start downloading something I can't receive call on either sim. This was not happening earlier. Can this be the issue off Samsung official firmware update? Please help. Also give me info how to downgrade my firmware to older one

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 8, 2013)

*JB for S Duos.*

Is JellyBean Update available for S Duos?


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 8, 2013)

pravin11691 said:


> Is JellyBean Update available for S Duos?

Click to collapse



Only Samsung knows it. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## maxb2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

pravin11691 said:


> Is JellyBean Update available for S Duos?

Click to collapse



Yes,will be availabale.


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 9, 2013)

Any one tried fifa 12
.I got sound disturbances no lag.

Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, thunderbolt v3


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried but fc after 2-3 minute

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## maxb2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Root*

If I root S Duos with one click root the binary counter will increase?

Thanks you!

Just root without cvm


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 9, 2013)

maxb2000 said:


> If I root S Duos with one click root the binary counter will increase?
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> Just root without cvm

Click to collapse



I don't know but you can use triangleaway to reset the counter. It works in our phone. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## maxb2000 (Aug 10, 2013)

I rooted successfully with unlock root free.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Aug 13, 2013)

How many roms are available for galaxy s duos GT S 7562


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 13, 2013)

3 in this Forum.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## eaglesyouthindia (Aug 13, 2013)

Can u please suggest me' 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## pumakkiotto (Aug 14, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> 3 in this Forum.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



there is another rom, Mine Andread Sduos that is only 245Mb 

here is the link. I developed it expecially for Italian user but still works for other users also!!


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 14, 2013)

eaglesyouthindia said:


> Can u please suggest me'
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



PMP Light Rom
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43062134

KyleOpen Rom
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36399263

HYD52ROM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43722004

Please...


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nylx (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello. 

Anyone encountered a problem with the touchscreen on this phone?

While playing certain games, the touchscreen stops responding for a few seconds. Cant figure out what it is. I thought it was the screen protector but I have removed it and its the same.


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 15, 2013)

*gaming ?*

Hi . which rom best for gaming ? more performance i mean . can suggest ?


----------



## nellolo (Aug 16, 2013)

saifzahid said:


> Thanks for explaining 'how to root GT 7562 Galaxy s duos.'
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*anyone knows if root does work with 4.2.2 firmware?
*


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 17, 2013)

*guys *

hey guys . anyone can help me with my baseband . i flash the stock rom from kyleopen . it was a succes but no change in baseband and my network didnt show  i then flash kyleopen rom but still no network . anybody can help me how to flash it with my network ok ? im from malaysia .


----------



## alligator_asl (Aug 17, 2013)

nellolo said:


> *anyone knows if root does work with 4.2.2 firmware?
> *

Click to collapse



Where did you get the 4.2.2 firmware for s7562?


----------



## nellolo (Aug 17, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Where did you get the 4.2.2 firmware for s7562?

Click to collapse



sorry, I'm telling about i9082


----------



## jrdroidscb (Aug 19, 2013)

*Rom for gaming*



JuniorGzow said:


> Hi . which rom best for gaming ? more performance i mean . can suggest ?

Click to collapse



Both KOR 3.4.0 And PMP Light ROM 5.7 is good for Gaming . I am Playing NFSMW13, Modern Combat 4 zero hour, Modern combat , Blood and glory and other game widout any major lags .  Thaks to Cheatmen and Mohitash for their work .


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 19, 2013)

*yeah*



jrdroidscb said:


> Both KOR 3.4.0 And PMP Light ROM 5.7 is good for Gaming . I am Playing NFSMW13, Modern Combat 4 zero hour, Modern combat , Blood and glory and other game widout any major lags .  Thaks to Cheatmen and Mohitash for their work .

Click to collapse




yeah bro , but which rom u are using now ?


----------



## el5arsawi (Aug 19, 2013)

no JB custom rom for our S duos yet ? :/


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 19, 2013)

No.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrdroidscb (Aug 20, 2013)

juniorgzow said:


> yeah bro , but which rom u are using now ?

Click to collapse



pmp light rom 5.7


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 20, 2013)

jrdroidscb said:


> pmp light rom 5.7

Click to collapse



how to install it ? i got problem with my baseband  no network . pm me bro how you do install it .


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 20, 2013)

Read here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43062134

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 23, 2013)

pumakkiotto said:


> there is another rom, Mine Andread Sduos that is only 245Mb
> 
> here is the link. I developed it expecially for Italian user but still works for other users also!!

Click to collapse



Great work and amazing benchmark results.

I think you would get more repercussion if you open a thread with your rom here in XDA.


----------



## pumakkiotto (Aug 23, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Great work and amazing benchmark results.
> 
> I think you would get more repercussion if you open a thread with your rom here in XDA.

Click to collapse



thanks  there is a second version that is more stable and smooth, that I don't have uploaded yet because I've a poor connection. 

I also completely customize weather widget


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 23, 2013)

*what the other version ?*



pumakkiotto said:


> thanks  there is a second version that is more stable and smooth, that I don't have uploaded yet because I've a poor connection.
> 
> I also completely customize weather widget

Click to collapse



bro what the other version ur rom ? and what baseband u recommend ? because kyle and pmp i got problem with network . but when sms the network is still there and i can only use sms/texting . but when i am dialling or someone call me . the line network suddenly disappear . and got network problem so i have to restart again . really dont know . already follow instruction still same . i dont know how to solve this problem


----------



## mbgheban (Aug 25, 2013)

Any idea how to disable the boot vibration? 
I serched allot with no luck.
Tks.

Sent from my GT-S7562


Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## dineshjumani (Aug 25, 2013)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



i think you should first try factory reset but before that take a backup of your data

if it doesn't work go to samsung care.

or tell me from when did the problem start and did it occur after installing some app or doing some tweaks with your phone.


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Finally i laugh alone  !*

Wohooo . finally i get back my csc from unknown to have number back . and my phone is back to the 1st i bought it . i install the first firmware release for our mobile . and it goes back to normal .  praise god . 6 days i been searching how to recover so i can dial and texting back .my search is success . now can someone pro tell me . how to install PMP LIGHT ROM without any problem . please  or can i flash kyleopen kernel . ?


MY BASEBAND VERSION NOW AFTER UPDATE MANUALLY USING THE PHONE :
S7562ZSMD1

Ap: S7562ZSAMD1
Cp: S7562ZSMD1
Csc: S7562OZSAMD1

can this use andread ? hyd5 ? kyleopen ? pmp light ?


----------



## botski (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got my galaxy S duos yesterday.  after update in OTA. power saving mode gone in notification bar and in settings.


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 27, 2013)

Flash your Handy.


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## botski (Aug 27, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> Flash your Handy.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




im sorry im so noob. can you help me flash my Galaxy S Duos?


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 27, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44626366

Here read this... and try one...its easy


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## botski (Aug 27, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44626366
> 
> Here read this... and try one...its easy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



youre talkin about custom rom?


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## botski (Aug 28, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> Yes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks mate, 

what is the best firmware?


----------



## wurstherpes (Aug 29, 2013)

Pimp Light Rom...


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## riseupmartian (Aug 29, 2013)

i hope some good dev will make a CM10-based rom. Kyleopen is not that good at all. sorry


----------



## botski (Aug 29, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> Pimp Light Rom...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



for the stock rom? some version of ICS is had a power saving mode some version gone, same has blocking mode. i want power saving and blocking mode. what is the perfect stock firmware?


----------



## VersusKasparov (Aug 30, 2013)

*This site gave a link for Jellybean update for Galaxy S Duos*

I came across a post at: thedroidarea.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-upgrade-to-cyanogenmod-10-1-jellybean-4-2-1/ where there is a link to download the JB update for GT-S7562 .The file is (Cm-10.1-20130216-Nightly-galaxysmtd). He claimed It's from a reliable developer and that he installed it and it worked fine. Pls help us verify if the ROM is really for S7562.


----------



## tripii (Aug 30, 2013)

That CM based ROM is for Samsung Galaxy S, not for our device, if you flash it you can hard-brick your phone
Cheers

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## yousef98 (Aug 30, 2013)

hey 
I have problem in my S7562 thats working on KOR 3.4 with no overclocking .... the problem is elevation of battery temp. to 45 and more if I try to use 3g for more than almost hour ! I can't download any thing via 3g network  

I have mentioned this problem with no answer before !
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43799130#post43799130 

thanks


----------



## huntercity (Aug 30, 2013)

pumakkiotto said:


> thanks  there is a second version that is more stable and smooth, that I don't have uploaded yet because I've a poor connection.
> 
> I also completely customize weather widget

Click to collapse



great work for the first version 

where we can find the second one?


----------



## JuniorGzow (Aug 30, 2013)

*can anyone help here?*

how exactly to flash the baseband recommended on pmp light rom . i got a fail mention on top during the process after the process system in odin . damn . when can i use this rom fully  anyone pleaseeeeeeeeeee .  .


----------



## pumakkiotto (Aug 30, 2013)

huntercity said:


> great work for the first version
> 
> where we can find the second one?

Click to collapse




here there is second one http://cashdisplay.altervista.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=39&start=0


----------



## VersusKasparov (Aug 30, 2013)

*Does S7562 Have Face Tag or Can I Get the App?*

Does Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 support
face recognition (Face Tag)? If not, is there any app or
upgrade I can install to get this feature?


----------



## doping1989 (Aug 30, 2013)

pumakkiotto said:


> here there is second one http://cashdisplay.altervista.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=39&start=0

Click to collapse



can't you translate the page to english? why don't you create a topic for your rom here in xda?


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 30, 2013)

doping1989 said:


> can't you translate the page to english? why don't you create a topic for your rom here in xda?

Click to collapse



Probably because he is not going to develop new versions any more. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## doping1989 (Aug 30, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Probably because he is not going to develop new versions any more.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Do you tested his ROM?


----------



## pirracas77 (Aug 31, 2013)

doping1989 said:


> Do you tested his ROM?

Click to collapse



Not yet. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## doping1989 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone can tell me what is the maximum size of sdcard that is supported by our Sduos?


----------



## alligator_asl (Aug 31, 2013)

doping1989 said:


> Anyone can tell me what is the maximum size of sdcard that is supported by our Sduos?

Click to collapse



According to the manual 32GB ...


----------



## dheerubhai (Sep 1, 2013)

doping1989 said:


> Anyone can tell me what is the maximum size of sdcard that is supported by our Sduos?

Click to collapse



32 GB accor.. to manual . I'm using 32 GB. Tested Class 4 and  10 both works fine.

Don't know about 64 GB.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## VersusKasparov (Sep 1, 2013)

*How can I get Facial Recognition (Face Tag)*

Hi.
I noticed S7562 does not have face tag is there any app I can install or is there any tweak that can enable this feature?


----------



## doping1989 (Sep 1, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> 32 GB accor.. to manual . I'm using 32 GB. Tested Class 4 and  10 both works fine.
> 
> Don't know about 64 GB.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Class 10 cards are better, right?


----------



## gen381 (Sep 1, 2013)

try another good rom.


----------



## dheerubhai (Sep 2, 2013)

VersusKasparov said:


> Hi.
> I noticed S7562 does not have face tag is there any app I can install or is there any tweak that can enable this feature?

Click to collapse



Install Note2 Gallery from KOR page. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Omkar$ (Sep 2, 2013)

please any 1 help me please


i was porting 4.3. rom form s advance to s dous flash 


but now i cant enter download mod so i cant flash with odin 
my phone is higly bricked

please help also cant enter cwm recovery


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 2, 2013)

*Help someone here *

HEY . CAN ANYONE PLEASE MAKE A CUSTOM ROM FOR MY BASEBAND  OR CHANGE THE PMP LIGHT ROM TO CAN USE ON MY S DUOS ? NOTHING SEEM WORKED . OR CAN I FLASH KYLEOPEN KERNEL ON STOCK OFFICIAL ROM ? PLEASE HELP ME IM BEGGING :crying:

AP:S7562ZSAMD1
CP:S7562ZSMD1
CSC:S7562OZSAMD1 

please make a rom for this baseband  i will donate .


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 3, 2013)

JuniorGzow said:


> HEY . CAN ANYONE PLEASE MAKE A CUSTOM ROM FOR MY BASEBAND  OR CHANGE THE PMP LIGHT ROM TO CAN USE ON MY S DUOS ? NOTHING SEEM WORKED . OR CAN I FLASH KYLEOPEN KERNEL ON STOCK OFFICIAL ROM ? PLEASE HELP ME IM BEGGING :crying:
> 
> AP:S7562ZSAMD1
> CP:S7562ZSMD1
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not flash a recommended baseband through Odin and then flash the custom ROM over it?
You can find all S Duos ROMs on Sam mobile site or Samsung updates site. Good luck.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE - P.A.C. Man Beta-7.2


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 3, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Why not flash a recommended baseband through Odin and then flash the custom ROM over it?
> You can find all S Duos ROMs on Sam mobile site or Samsung updates site. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from XDA Developers App
> I9070XXLQE - P.A.C. Man Beta-7.2

Click to collapse



i do flash the recommend baseband and other also from sammobile . but when i flash it on odin . i get a fail at the end of process . everytime like that . and everytime i boot from the fail . it said upgrade and when i check *#1234# my csc is unknown . baseband change . but when i put my sim . it doesnt have network . i dont know why . can u help me ? :/ or give me ur backup .


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 3, 2013)

JuniorGzow said:


> i do flash the recommend baseband and other also from sammobile . but when i flash it on odin . i get a fail at the end of process . everytime like that . and everytime i boot from the fail . it said upgrade and when i check *#1234# my csc is unknown . baseband change . but when i put my sim . it doesnt have network . i dont know why . can u help me ? :/ or give me ur backup .

Click to collapse



Backup won't work on your device anyway. What base are you currently on? 
1. Are you sure the downloaded stock firmware was not corrupt?
2. Have you unlocked your bootloader? If not then first do so and then try flashing using Odin.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE - P.A.C. Man Beta-7.2


----------



## riseupmartian (Sep 3, 2013)

Omkar$ said:


> please any 1 help me please
> 
> 
> i was porting 4.3. rom form s advance to s dous flash
> ...

Click to collapse



so, you are currently working on porting cm10 to s duos and now your phone is bricked?

i know this is not a "help" reply dude, but im hoping you'll succeed on that one.

goodluck :good:


----------



## alligator_asl (Sep 3, 2013)

Omkar$ said:


> i was porting 4.3. rom form s advance to s dous flash
> but now i cant enter download mod so i cant flash with odin
> my phone is higly bricked
> 
> please help also cant enter cwm recovery

Click to collapse



Did you try an USB-Jig ?

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## Omkar$ (Sep 3, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Did you try an USB-Jig ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



no 

but its realy hard to make a usb jig

i saw many vedios on youtube

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




riseupmartian said:


> so, you are currently working on porting cm10 to s duos and now your phone is bricked?
> 
> i know this is not a "help" reply dude, but im hoping you'll succeed on that one.
> 
> goodluck :good:

Click to collapse



now il will not port rom but willl theme stock rom to look like jb and some jb features


----------



## ajay1919 (Sep 3, 2013)

Why I can't take screenshot by swapping hand on screen?
Anybody has same problem?

Thank you for helping me  

Thank you for helping me


----------



## alligator_asl (Sep 3, 2013)

Omkar$ said:


> no
> but its realy hard to make a usb jig
> i saw many vedios on youtube

Click to collapse



Look here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=usb+jig&_sop=15


----------



## wurstherpes (Sep 3, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Look here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=usb+jig&_sop=15

Click to collapse



What is this?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## alligator_asl (Sep 3, 2013)

wurstherpes said:


> What is this?

Click to collapse



This is an USB-Jig!
"If something goes wrong when you root or flash ROM, this USB Jig can  turn your bricked/semi-bricked phone into download mode again ..."
I have tested the jig, it works with the GT-S7562 !


----------



## wurstherpes (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok. Thank You. :thumbup:



Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omkar$ (Sep 4, 2013)

alligator_asl said:


> Look here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=usb+jig&_sop=15

Click to collapse



thanx 

but bro this usb jig is for s3/s2

can u give me a link to tat usb jig which u have/which is working on your s dous


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 4, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Backup won't work on your device anyway. What base are you currently on?
> 1. Are you sure the downloaded stock firmware was not corrupt?
> 2. Have you unlocked your bootloader? If not then first do so and then try flashing using Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



baseband im currently on is : S7562ZSMD1 
1. yes im sure , cause no problem saying it . and the size is same as display . 
2 do you mean unlock bootloader like rooting ? i only try once . i will try it later again after ur feedback at this post . 

thank you for still helping me  until i got this problem fixed ok ?


----------



## Khael (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
My father have a gt-s7562; it have a lot of problems: biggest is the slowness (with nothing in background)
A few months ago it was perfect!
when i bought it had already root & cwm so i can't install OTA update

V.Android 4.0.4
Versione banda base: S7562XXLH5
Kernel: 3.0.8-1034323
Versione Built
IMM761I.S7562XXALHB

I read that there is 4.2.2 version (russian version?) is it true? which languages ​​does it contain?
How i can update having  cwm and root?
Is bettere changing firmware?
thanks in advance
Khael


----------



## ajay1919 (Sep 4, 2013)

Khael said:


> Hi,
> My father have a gt-s7562; it have a lot of problems: biggest is the slowness (with nothing in background)
> A few months ago it was perfect!
> when i bought it had already root & cwm so i can't install OTA update
> ...

Click to collapse



U can try KOR PMP SILVERNEXES OR HDM5 ROM

& all r 4.0.4
There is no 4.2.2 version for this phone officially or unofficialy

Press thanks if I helped


----------



## pirracas77 (Sep 4, 2013)

ajay1919 said:


> U can try KOR PMP SILVERNEXES OR HDM5 ROM
> 
> & all r 4.0.4
> There is no 4.2.2 version for this phone officially or unofficialy
> ...

Click to collapse



This upgrade is not real right? http://thedroidarea.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-upgrade-to-cyanogenmod-10-1-jellybean-4-2-1/


----------



## alligator_asl (Sep 4, 2013)

Omkar$ said:


> thanx
> but bro this usb jig is for s3/s2
> can u give me a link to tat usb jig which u have/which is working on your s dous

Click to collapse



All USB-Jigs are equal -- look here


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 5, 2013)

JuniorGzow said:


> baseband im currently on is : S7562ZSMD1
> 1. yes im sure , cause no problem saying it . and the size is same as display .
> 2 do you mean unlock bootloader like rooting ? i only try once . i will try it later again after ur feedback at this post .
> 
> thank you for still helping me  until i got this problem fixed ok ?

Click to collapse



Use the Odin provided with Droidizer rooting kit and flash the recommended base and then flash a custom ROM.

http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html?m=1

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.6 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2


----------



## tamir_al3tar (Sep 6, 2013)

*signature verification failed*

I am try to root my cell phone and install CWM in order to upgrade current ROM.
Phone Name       : GT-S7562UWAINS (GT-S7562 S DUOS)
Manufactured by  : Samsung India Electronics
Android Version   : 4.0.4
Kernel  Version   : 3.0.8-1218740
I followed vikassaini01's instruction in page 4 of this article. I am done the flashing with Odin successfully but failed to install ether CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip OR CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip from Recovery Mode. When I am try to upgrade the ROM to (KOR-Release-340) failed too. The error was in both scenarios "signature verification failed". I appreciate any help in this matter. Thanks.
*Note:*
see the attached images.


----------



## diyasting (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone else having the white bar in the KYLE OPEN ROM web browser? How do I take it out?


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 7, 2013)

tamir_al3tar said:


> I am try to root my cell phone and install CWM in order to upgrade current ROM.
> Phone Name       : GT-S7562UWAINS (GT-S7562 S DUOS)
> Manufactured by  : Samsung India Electronics
> Android Version   : 4.0.4
> ...

Click to collapse




bro u doing it wrong . that recovery mode 3e . the one u should go to is cwm . try this web . given from krazzykidd . http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html?m=1 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## VersusKasparov (Sep 7, 2013)

dheerubhai said:


> Install Note2 Gallery from KOR page.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I installed: fs1.d-h.st/download/00036/6CB/Gallery_Note2_Fixed.zip but whenever I assign a name to a tagged face the screen goes blank and my phone freezes. Did I download the correct file? Or could u pls give me a link to the correct one.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## heartreaper (Sep 7, 2013)

I dont know if this is the right place to post this, but I couldn't find anywhere better. 

My S Duos when charged full and unplugged, won't respond. The screen doesn't turn on, neither of the home or power buttons work. Nothing happens until I remove the battery and restart it again. It works awesomely if I charge till 100% and doesn't allow the screen to sleep. but just as the phone sleeps i.e after the screen timeout, it dies, until I remove the battery and start again. 

I have noticed that this happens only until the phone has a charge of 80% and above. Just as the battery % slides to 79%, the phone works awesome.

I have tried rooting, flashing the kyleopen rom, Stock roms for other countries, but all in vain. Currently, I am having an unrooted Indian stock rom.

Any help please?


----------



## dheerubhai (Sep 7, 2013)

VersusKasparov said:


> I installed: fs1.d-h.st/download/00036/6CB/Gallery_Note2_Fixed.zip but whenever I assign a name to a tagged face the screen goes blank and my phone freezes. Did I download the correct file? Or could u pls give me a link to the correct one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



well, I just tried it on pmp light rom v5.7. it replaced my stock gallery and tagging is working fine. 

so, try to reinstall.. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 7, 2013)

*huhu*



krazzykid said:


> Use the Odin provided with Droidizer rooting kit and flash the recommended base and then flash a custom ROM.
> 
> http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html?m=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bro still the same


----------



## martijnn2 (Sep 7, 2013)

pumakkiotto said:


> there is another rom, Mine Andread Sduos that is only 245Mb
> 
> here is the link. I developed it expecially for Italian user but still works for other users also!!

Click to collapse



great! thanks :good:
do you have more roms for sduos?


----------



## nagendhra (Sep 7, 2013)

where can i find wpa_supplicant  file for s duos s7562 for enabling ad-hoc in the phone ????can any one help me???


----------



## 0bu (Sep 8, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> This upgrade is not real right? http://thedroidarea.com/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-upgrade-to-cyanogenmod-10-1-jellybean-4-2-1/

Click to collapse



Seems to me like fake, it uses SGX540, so probably for Galaxy S, our duos has Adreno 200.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VersusKasparov (Sep 8, 2013)

It's for S. Don't install it. You could brick your device.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mohamed3tiea (Sep 8, 2013)

any one have a repair for this problem on my S Duos


----------



## VersusKasparov (Sep 8, 2013)

Which is the best call recorder for our device? I installed 'Galaxy Call Recorder' but it only recorded my voice. The voice at the other end was not audible enough.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 9, 2013)

*anyone ?*

anyone know if i can flash the kyleopen kernel like breakfast or the oc in stockrom that have been root without flashing the custom rom ? or can any other person help how to speed up performance . my phone is rooted + stock rom .


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 9, 2013)

JuniorGzow said:


> anyone know if i can flash the kyleopen kernel like breakfast or the oc in stockrom that have been root without flashing the custom rom ? or can any other person help how to speed up performance . my phone is rooted + stock rom .

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash the kernels via Odin on stock firmware as well

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.6 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## VersusKasparov (Sep 9, 2013)

http://hotfile.com/get/196770010/522dd540/d4f038a/S7562XXALJ4_OJVALJ1_ECT_Nigeria_Android_4.0.4.zip
I'm in Nigeria. Pls is the above rom good for my device?  This is the specification of my device: Baseband Version: XXLJ3
Kernel Version: 3.0.8-1102401
Built Number: IMM761.S7562XXALJ4

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajparejas (Sep 9, 2013)

*solution*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



in receiving calls. it is default that the screen will go black while on call to prevent mistouch issue. try opening phone then call settings. uncheck autoscreen off during calls. 

im satisfied with the performance of this phone try to clear ram when your done using your phone and before using your phone.
use cleanmaster to clean cache, residual files form uninstalled apps to gain free memory. do not use launcher that uses too much memory. i used adw launcher cause it occupy less memory.


sorry for my bad english


----------



## diyasting (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone else having the persistent white bar on top of the screen in the CM9 web browser? How do I take it out?


----------



## JuniorGzow (Sep 10, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Yes you can flash the kernels via Odin on stock firmware as well
> 
> Sent from XDA Developers App
> I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.6 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder

Click to collapse



umm . which u recommend for gaming kernel ?


----------



## dheerubhai (Sep 10, 2013)

VersusKasparov said:


> Which is the best call recorder for our device? I installed 'Galaxy Call Recorder' but it only recorded my voice. The voice at the other end was not audible enough.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try 'InCall' Recorder

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




diyasting said:


> Anyone else having the persistent white bar on top of the screen in the CM9 web browser? How do I take it out?

Click to collapse



yes. but i also don't have any solution.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## [GS] (Sep 10, 2013)

HELP ME,MY PHONE IS BRICKED AND I CANT ENTER IN RECOVERY MODE ORE DOWNLOAD MODE :s


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 10, 2013)

JuniorGzow said:


> umm . which u recommend for gaming kernel ?

Click to collapse



Both OC1 Kernel and xvasek breakfast kernels are great.







[GS] said:


> HELP ME,MY PHONE IS BRICKED AND I CANT ENTER IN RECOVERY MODE ORE DOWNLOAD MODE :s

Click to collapse



Try with an usb jig. Connect pin 5 to pin 4 through 300k resistance.







Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.6 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 11, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



terrizone said:


> I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
> Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.
> 
> By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



can u play 720p videos on galaxy s duos without any lag...... and also i cannot find power saving mode in my mobile... is there a way to overcome this


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 11, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> can u play 720p videos on galaxy s duos without any lag...... and also i cannot find power saving mode in my mobile... is there a way to overcome this

Click to collapse



Only 480p videos can be played on S Duos. Power saving mode has been removed, in place of it blocking mode has been added by Samsung

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 11, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



krazzykid said:


> Only 480p videos can be played on S Duos. Power saving mode has been removed, in place of it blocking mode has been added by Samsung
> 
> Sent from XDA Developers App
> I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder

Click to collapse



by rooting galaxy s duos can i play 720p videos...... or is there any alternate way to do this.....


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 12, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> by rooting galaxy s duos can i play 720p videos...... or is there any alternate way to do this.....

Click to collapse



You can try 3rd party video players but I doubt 720p playback would be smooth.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## mucego (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello
im with a s7652 from a friend to update but, it wont recognise on pc, even if i try download mod, i receive a msg from windows saying the "the device wasnt recognised" so i cant use odin, i only have an "e3 recovery" that i think its stock,

the cellphone only charge on usb from computers, wall doesnt work, and now the wifi conect but dont open any website.

theres a way to install any other rom with this e3 recovery?

thanks


----------



## musashi076 (Sep 12, 2013)

i have a rooted S7562 and tried playing 720p videos (mkv and mp4) on VLC,MXPlayer,BSPlayer,and DEfault Video Player

Kinda Laggy. better stick to 480p.


----------



## riseupmartian (Sep 13, 2013)

i am currently using PMP Light Rom v7. is there any possible way we can restore the Stock Rom? like the original samsung s duos rom?


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 13, 2013)

riseupmartian said:


> i am currently using PMP Light Rom v7. is there any possible way we can restore the Stock Rom? like the original samsung s duos rom?

Click to collapse



Flash stock firmware using Odin

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## riseupmartian (Sep 14, 2013)

krazzykid said:


> Flash stock firmware using Odin
> 
> Sent from XDA Developers App
> I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder

Click to collapse



thanks. will definitely try it.


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 14, 2013)

mucego said:


> Hello
> im with a s7652 from a friend to update but, it wont recognise on pc, even if i try download mod, i receive a msg from windows saying the "the device wasnt recognised" so i cant use odin, i only have an "e3 recovery" that i think its stock,
> 
> the cellphone only charge on usb from computers, wall doesnt work, and now the wifi conect but dont open any website.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, a3 is stock.
Are you sure to have Samsung Kies installed correctly and ever up to date or Samsung Drivers for Mobile Phone?
If yes, I suggest a factory reset (you'll lose all personal data).
And as far as I know, you can't flash a rom using stock recovery.

Peace and Light.


----------



## ezflashback (Sep 14, 2013)

I also have the duo.
Didn't have any problems yet.

The phone works nice without any big lags.

I would like to test kyleopen on it.

On my s2 for example I have the rootbox rom installed.

Does anyone know, if an adaption for the duo is planned?


----------



## riseupmartian (Sep 15, 2013)

successfully flashed stock firmware. has my phone become unrooted or is it still rooted? i cant seem to access the cwm anymore and the superuser app is gone.


----------



## krazzykid (Sep 15, 2013)

riseupmartian said:


> successfully flashed stock firmware. has my phone become unrooted or is it still rooted? i cant seem to access the cwm anymore and the superuser app is gone.

Click to collapse



You have lost root, binary counter has been reset & stock recovery has been restored.

Sent from XDA Developers App
I9070XXLQE [CoCore 7.2 TWRP]- Pure Vanilla v5 Build 2 + Cross-Breeder


----------



## saifzahid (Sep 16, 2013)

There is no better ROM than KOR 4.3 for our S duos ...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mucego (Sep 16, 2013)

YosoBR said:


> Yes, a3 is stock.
> Are you sure to have Samsung Kies installed correctly and ever up to date or Samsung Drivers for Mobile Phone?
> If yes, I suggest a factory reset (you'll lose all personal data).
> And as far as I know, you can't flash a rom using stock recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



hello
yes i have the drivers instaled on pc, im aways changing rom's with the odin, i think its a hardware problem =/
the cellphone only charge on PC by usb(the windows doesnt recognise but it charges), on wall chargers wont charge.


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 17, 2013)

mucego said:


> hello
> yes i have the drivers instaled on pc, im aways changing rom's with the odin, i think its a hardware problem =/
> the cellphone only charge on PC by usb(the windows doesnt recognise but it charges), on wall chargers wont charge.

Click to collapse



Hi
If your device goes into download mode, I think your pc is the problem.
Some attempts:
- Make sure your travel charger is working
- Clean up all usb connections with a brush (pc, device, travel charger)
- Connect the device to another usb port, test one by one (may recognize one)
After:
Not working: uninstall and reinstall the drivers.
Not working: try on another pc
Not working yet: start crying. (just to chill)

Peace and Light.


----------



## allclass (Sep 17, 2013)

mucego said:


> Hello
> im with a s7652 from a friend to update but, it wont recognise on pc, even if i try download mod, i receive a msg from windows saying the "the device wasnt recognised" so i cant use odin, i only have an "e3 recovery" that i think its stock,
> 
> the cellphone only charge on usb from computers, wall doesnt work, and now the wifi conect but dont open any website.
> ...

Click to collapse



just update the usb drivers


----------



## mucego (Sep 17, 2013)

YosoBR said:


> Hi
> If your device goes into download mode, I think your pc is the problem.
> Some attempts:
> - Make sure your travel charger is working
> ...

Click to collapse





allclass said:


> just update the usb drivers

Click to collapse



i think i will send my friend cry hahhahaha

i tryed in two diferent laptops, i have some wall chagers and cables, and they work with my galaxy grand and my galaxy s3, and a motorola atrix.

thanks


----------



## 25vikasp (Sep 17, 2013)

mucego said:


> i think i will send my friend cry hahhahaha
> 
> i tryed in two diferent laptops, i have some wall chagers and cables, and they work with my galaxy grand and my galaxy s3, and a motorola atrix.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Did u follow the steps like usb debugging on .latest usb drivers installed


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, Kyle open kernel v5


----------



## matthew_tkc (Sep 18, 2013)

*problem using Root External 2 internal apps*

i had install and run the Root External 2 internal apps.
but everything it restart, the memory switch back again...
 any one having the same problem?


----------



## allclass (Sep 21, 2013)

any one tried kyle v5 kernal.is it  inid supported.cause i checked with pimp my rom app it says no inid support for ur kernal:good::cyclops:


----------



## Biodegradable (Sep 21, 2013)

allclass said:


> any one tried kyle v5 kernal.is it  inid supported.cause i checked with pimp my rom app it says no inid support for ur kernal:good::cyclops:

Click to collapse



yeah i tried this one and looks like it doesn't have init.d support.. just use the bleeding  edge oc1


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ajay1919 (Sep 21, 2013)

Use silver nexes kernal

Thank you for helping me


----------



## shridhar197 (Sep 24, 2013)

*pmp rom*

i installed pmp ultra v1 rom yesterday.but i didnt liked the theme.so i flashed it with xperia z theme.but icons didnt change.can any1 tell me wat to do ?


----------



## Codename13 (Sep 24, 2013)

shridhar197 said:


> i installed pmp ultra v1 rom yesterday.but i didnt liked the theme.so i flashed it with xperia z theme.but icons didnt change.can any1 tell me wat to do ?

Click to collapse



You might have to mount system in CWM before installing the Xperia Z theme. Also try wiping both dalvik and regular caches after install.


----------



## Biodegradable (Sep 29, 2013)

if you want a good stock based rom i  really recommend PMP Ultra 2.5  by @Mohitash  it does have good free  ram  and fast.


----------



## ajay1919 (Sep 29, 2013)

Biodegradable said:


> if you want a good stock based rom i  really recommend PMP Ultra 2.5  by @Mohitash  it does have good free  ram  and fast.

Click to collapse



On boot how much free RAM u get?

Thank you for helping me


----------



## optimusoneowner (Sep 29, 2013)

*Power saving mode*



iPankaj said:


> Hi there,
> I have got my S Duos on 25th of September and after few days I discovered :laugh: the option which let you select power saving mode without slowing down the CPU Performance; i.e, it won't limits the CPU performance. Go to
> Thats all! :good:

Click to collapse



Hi.. I cannot find the power saving mode on settings..?


----------



## Ashwin Prasad (Sep 29, 2013)

The power saving mode is faulty. It causes horrible lag and hangs. Samsung has therefore released an update which removes the mode. Trust me you are better off without it. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Mohitash (Sep 30, 2013)

*New Battery Mods 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46045393*


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 1, 2013)

*New Theme

PurpleXtreme Theme V1

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2465148*


----------



## CyberptikDepatch (Oct 1, 2013)

*Micro SD HC doesnt work*

My 8GB class 2 micro SDHC card doesnt show up on s7562.the card works perfectly on nokia 5800.I need to use this card on my s7562 cause i cant afford another card right now.I have no use of this 8 GB card if not used with the s7562 since im putting away the nokia.please help?


----------



## zendel (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello all
I have a big problem with my S duos: The phone is sometimes restarting when is sleeping.
I installed the KyleOPEN ROM v3.4.0 hoping that is a firmware bug but i found it restarted over the night.

What could be the problem? 
Thanks.


----------



## BHUSHAN7988 (Oct 1, 2013)

*problem with headphone*

pls help I have rooted Samsung galaxy s duos but from 1 day when I add headphone one speaker gives buzzing sound and stops no voice in it but the Same headphone works fine with other mobile and other headphone have same problem with s duos


----------



## shridhar197 (Oct 1, 2013)

Codename13 said:


> You might have to mount system in CWM before installing the Xperia Z theme. Also try wiping both dalvik and regular caches after install.

Click to collapse



what do u mean by mounting system?


----------



## Codename13 (Oct 2, 2013)

shridhar197 said:


> what do u mean by mounting system?

Click to collapse



Go to Mounts and Storage in CWM. There should be an option that says mount /system. If all you can find is unmount /system, then your system is mounted.


----------



## BHUSHAN7988 (Oct 2, 2013)

Codename13 said:


> Go to Mounts and Storage in CWM. There should be an option that says mount /system. If all you can find is unmount /system, then your system is mounted.

Click to collapse



pls help I have rooted Samsung galaxy s duos but from 1
day when I add headphone one speaker gives buzzing
sound and stops no voice in it but the Same headphone
works fine with other mobile and other headphone have
same problem with s duos


----------



## 25vikasp (Oct 2, 2013)

zendel said:


> Hello all
> I have a big problem with my S duos: The phone is sometimes restarting when is sleeping.
> I installed the KyleOPEN ROM v3.4.0 hoping that is a firmware bug but i found it restarted over the night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u using any different governer or shedular...


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, Kyle open kernel v5


----------



## BHUSHAN7988 (Oct 2, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Are u using any different governer or shedular...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, Kyle open kernel v5

Click to collapse



pls help I have rooted Samsung galaxy s duos but from 1
day when I add headphone one speaker gives buzzing
sound and stops no voice in it but the Same headphone
works fine with other mobile and other headphone have
same problem with s duos


----------



## 25vikasp (Oct 4, 2013)

BHUSHAN7988 said:


> pls help I have rooted Samsung galaxy s duos but from 1
> day when I add headphone one speaker gives buzzing
> sound and stops no voice in it but the Same headphone
> works fine with other mobile and other headphone have
> same problem with s duos

Click to collapse



May be it is hardware problem.u should go to gallery..


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, overclocked 1.2 ghz


----------



## n_jennings (Oct 5, 2013)

middleofsweden said:


> Thank you for your answer Wyan.
> Then, if the Chinese baseband FW works flawless with european FW.. I guess I'll give it a try then..
> 
> BTW.. what I have understood, the baseband FW handles the cellphones radio. What differs the european one from the asian one? I mean.. the times I have been in Sweden and used it with a swedish provider, I have had the same reception and call quality as my friends that have Swedish phones..

Click to collapse



Hey middleofsweden! I know it has been a while since you have posted this but I have the exact desire to have european (english) firmware installed on my device. Were you successful in your quest? If yes, please share how you did it. Got my GT-S75G62 last week and loosing my mind with the Chinese everything and lack of google play store.

I do hope that you have the time and heart to help. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## abhi922 (Oct 5, 2013)

hello guys,

i ve created a new thread about my new rom "Cosmic Rom" for our galaxy s dous .....

visit the link and give feedback...

link -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471148

regards,
abhi922.


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

BHUSHAN7988 said:


> pls help I have rooted Samsung galaxy s duos but from 1
> day when I add headphone one speaker gives buzzing
> sound and stops no voice in it but the Same headphone
> works fine with other mobile and other headphone have
> same problem with s duos

Click to collapse



hi...i had the same problem in all the custom roms....but in stock rom everything is fine with music...just now dev mohitash also posted about dis...i think in next update of his rom problem will be solved...till den u can flash another kernels like breakfast or other kor kernels


----------



## torcato (Oct 14, 2013)

good night I need urgent help after installing the app Re-Odexer in version 3.5 do Mohitash was fine but I had to turn off the phone and he never even get started in recovery mode.


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 14, 2013)

torcato said:


> good night I need urgent help after installing the app Re-Odexer in version 3.5 do Mohitash was fine but I had to turn off the phone and he never even get started in recovery mode.

Click to collapse



Replied you in rom thread...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 15, 2013)

*New Thread Updated

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46482632*

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

*New Camera MOD Updated in new thread :good:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46484518*


----------



## adinkwok (Oct 16, 2013)

*CyanogenMod 10.1 and 10.2*

The S7560m (Your phone but only single sim) has successfully built CM10.1 and CM10.2. If you guys want to port from us...


----------



## charles1111 (Oct 16, 2013)

YoshiShaPow said:


> The S7560m (Your phone but only single sim) has successfully built CM10.1 and CM10.2. If you guys want to port from us...

Click to collapse



So you want to port cm for s duos

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## adinkwok (Oct 16, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> So you want to port cm for s duos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, just saying that if you guys want CM 10.2, porting from our ROM will give you the best shot seeing that our phones are identical

Sent from my GT-S7560M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## charles1111 (Oct 16, 2013)

YoshiShaPow said:


> No, just saying that if you guys want CM 10.2, porting from our ROM will give you the best shot seeing that our phones are identical
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



We are all waiting a long for cm to work on s duos and if u are ready to give your best shot we will be thankfull for your work...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## adinkwok (Oct 16, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> We are all waiting a long for cm to work on s duos and if u are ready to give your best shot we will be thankfull for your work...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll try even though I am not a developer, but hopefully this project will help me become one ^^ I'll start working on it

Sent from my GT-S7560M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## charles1111 (Oct 16, 2013)

YoshiShaPow said:


> I'll try even though I am not a developer, but hopefully this project will help me become one ^^ I'll start working on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Start ur work with a new topic in forum for s duos so we can get update of how the work for cm is going

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## dtozik (Oct 16, 2013)

thanx :good:


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 16, 2013)

*Coming Tomorrow...

In 2 MODs, 2 Threads

Specially For Samsung Galaxy S Duos users (NON-PMP ROM users)
For all devices
*


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 17, 2013)

*For Samsung Galaxy S Duos Version

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46547512*

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------







*Universal MOD here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46547826*


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 17, 2013)

*Instructions updated in MOD threads. Its now working :good:*


----------



## shengovind (Oct 20, 2013)

hey!!
Thanks to all devs/ dedicated users here who have contributed to this thread/device..

My question: does rooting guide on page 5 work even now? Or has there been an upgrade etc ...

I dont own sDuos.. I'm helping my cousin..


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 20, 2013)

*ROOT NEW METHOD (Kingo)*



shengovind said:


> hey!!
> Thanks to all devs/ dedicated users here who have contributed to this thread/device..
> 
> My question: does rooting guide on page 5 work even now? Or has there been an upgrade etc ...
> ...

Click to collapse


*Hi
A new method, at least for me, to gain root on various devices including others not listed, as example i9192 done successfuly by a_barat* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46415335#post46415335

*Our device is included.*

http://www.kingoapp.com/#

*All credits for him please, I'm just spreading to whom may need help to get root.* 

Peace and Light.


----------



## shengovind (Oct 21, 2013)

YosoBR said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man.. But one thing I've learnt from nexus 4 forums is doing things manually...
Will use Odin...


sent from my Prevert nexus


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 21, 2013)

shengovind said:


> Thanks man.. But one thing I've learnt from nexus 4 forums is doing things manually...
> Will use Odin...
> 
> 
> sent from my Prevert nexus

Click to collapse



By your choice, friend. 
You are welcome 


Peace and Light.


----------



## yousef98 (Oct 21, 2013)

hey
I have problem in my battery ; It suddenly closes at 30 -40 % with temp 36-38 according to du battery 

when I restart the phone ,,, It gives that battery is 0% and it is increasing gradually without charging !!

My rom Is PMP light v 9 and kernel is breakfast 1.056 
​


----------



## yousef98 (Oct 23, 2013)

anyone has link to Kernel without overclocking to PMP light ?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## diyasting (Oct 25, 2013)

Can we change the system lockscreen clock? 
The reason I use thirdparty lockscreen apps is because the system's clock is butt ugly. If anyone knows how to change the system lockscreen clock, let me know.

Also, are there any battery mods for Kyle Open like the one MiUi HYD52ROM has? MiUi thread
I tried theirs and it changed the whole CM theme that Kyle Open Rom had and reverted back to touchwiz-tier ugliness except for the changed battery ofcourse. I really liked their battery mod and I think it would suit our theme well. No offense but some of the themes / mods i've seen that are supposed to be compatible with our device looks so convoluted and dirty that disregards everything minimal.


----------



## sivasankari (Oct 25, 2013)

*my samsung s duos mobile automatically turns off*

my samsung s duos mobile automatically turns off after screen locked. if i extend the screen time it will be on upto that then automatically goes in to off. again after opening the battery and putting only it goes on. the battery charge is full. but i think it is not fully off. if i kept like that the battery will go drain.please give me suggestion. is this due to virus problem?


----------



## krenlan (Oct 26, 2013)

How to change default launcher and keyboard...i changed with root explorer and set permissions but on next restart launcher and keyboard forced close...is it becoz' of odex..if yes can anyone tell how to deodex in simple steps...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## parkourkarthik (Oct 26, 2013)

krenlan said:


> How to change default launcher and keyboard...i changed with root explorer and set permissions but on next restart launcher and keyboard forced close...is it becoz' of odex..if yes can anyone tell how to deodex in simple steps...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Deodex can be done with the help of xda kitchen. Else follow this guide:

 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2374008 

Hit thanks rather than typing it  now Free


----------



## Swaroop16548 (Oct 26, 2013)

krenlan said:


> How to change default launcher and keyboard...i changed with root explorer and set permissions but on next restart launcher and keyboard forced close...is it becoz' of odex..if yes can anyone tell how to deodex in simple steps...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you can try using titanium backup...
First install the keyboard and launcher which you want to use as an system app --> delete the existing system launcher via titanium backup or any other system app uninstaller --> open titanium backup goto backup/restore section,select the launcher you want to use as system launcher --> go in its special features and select "convert to system app" option and you're done..
repeat same process for keyboard too

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

when I install walkman In my micromax a89 and open it.I doesn't get any sound enhancement options in its settings such as Clear Bass,Surrornd Sound,etc...


----------



## 25vikasp (Oct 26, 2013)

diyasting said:


> Can we change the system lockscreen clock?
> The reason I use thirdparty lockscreen apps is because the system's clock is butt ugly. If anyone knows how to change the system lockscreen clock, let me know.
> 
> Also, are there any battery mods for Kyle Open like the one MiUi HYD52ROM has? MiUi thread
> I tried theirs and it changed the whole CM theme that Kyle Open Rom had and reverted back to touchwiz-tier ugliness except for the changed battery ofcourse. I really liked their battery mod and I think it would suit our theme well. No offense but some of the themes / mods i've seen that are supposed to be compatible with our device looks so convoluted and dirty that disregards everything minimal.

Click to collapse



Use go locker lockscreen but only with touchwiz.u get various battery mods with xposed modules


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.2 ghz


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 27, 2013)

yousef98 said:


> hey
> I have problem in my battery ; It suddenly closes at 30 -40 % with temp 36-38 according to du battery
> 
> when I restart the phone ,,, It gives that battery is 0% and it is increasing gradually without charging !!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
I don't run your rom but try leave the device turn off by itself, recharge it totally and run Battery Calibration app form play store.
If not solved, try factory reset or full wipe by CWM.
Not solved yet, try another kernel. 
Here is where you'll find options for your custom kernel.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42037184&postcount=1162

Peace and Light.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




sivasankari said:


> my samsung s duos mobile automatically turns off after screen locked. if i extend the screen time it will be on upto that then automatically goes in to off. again after opening the battery and putting only it goes on. the battery charge is full. but i think it is not fully off. if i kept like that the battery will go drain.please give me suggestion. is this due to virus problem?

Click to collapse



Hi
If you run a stock rom and no mods, do a factory reset.
And if not solved, this issue seems like the kernel, then you can flash your stock rom back or only the stock kernel.
I recommend full wipe before and after flashing.

Peace and Light.


----------



## holymoz (Oct 27, 2013)

krenlan said:


> How to change default launcher and keyboard...i changed with root explorer and set permissions but on next restart launcher and keyboard forced close...is it becoz' of odex..if yes can anyone tell how to deodex in simple steps...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I use nemus launcher that's the lightest launcher for our phone and touchpalx keyboard very user friendly and customizable skins, simply install them and the phone will ask for the defaults


----------



## krenlan (Oct 27, 2013)

@swaroop:same prob mate..I used link2sd to convert custom keypad to system app but on restart it stopped working..mine is odex..days why I think cant delete some of the system apps..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




holymoz said:


> I use nemus launcher that's the lightest launcher for our phone and touchpalx keyboard very user friendly and customizable skins, simply install them and the phone will ask for the defaults

Click to collapse



Dis wallpaper thingy...I keep two pages at most and the wallpaper gets divided..half here and half on other screen..set wallpaper is also not solving da prob...any idea..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Also how to take a screenshot...any help..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krenlan (Oct 27, 2013)

OK..minus the screen shot ques..just found out..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohitash (Oct 27, 2013)

*New Thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2500385*


----------



## VersusKasparov (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi.
I received a notification today that there is an update to my software so i attempted OTA update. It downloaded the firmware, it rebooted my phone into CWM recovery coz i have long uninstalled stock recovery. I got the following error message:

CWM-based recovery v5.5.0.4.
E: Invalid command argument.
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E: failed to verify whole-file signature.
E: signature verification failed.
Installation aborted.

I then rebooted my phone and got the message: 
Failed to update firmware. Try again using PC software (kies) or visit a samsung service centre. 

Pls help as i don"t think i can use kies anymore since i rooted my device. This is what my device looks like:

Version 4.0.4.
Kernel version 3.0.8-1102401.
Baseband version XXLJ3


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nimeshlmcp (Oct 30, 2013)

VersusKasparov said:


> Hi.
> I received a notification today that there is an update to my software so i attempted OTA update. It downloaded the firmware, it rebooted my phone into CWM recovery coz i have long uninstalled stock recovery. I got the following error message:
> 
> CWM-based recovery v5.5.0.4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Install stock recovery than update firmware than again root it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## krenlan (Oct 30, 2013)

I have few ques..
1)how to know which scipts are the installed in my phone and how to uninstall all or few of dem
2)which kernels a re available for this phone
3)presently i am using silver nexs kernel..and using link2sd..if i revert back to stock kernal wat will happen to my apps i sent to ext..
Helps appreciated...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VersusKasparov (Oct 31, 2013)

VersusKasparov said:


> Hi.
> I received a notification today that there is an update to my software so i attempted OTA update. It downloaded the firmware, it rebooted my phone into CWM recovery coz i have long uninstalled stock recovery. I got the following error message:
> 
> CWM-based recovery v5.5.0.4.
> ...

Click to collapse



The software update is 36.29 MB (improved Stability)

I flashed back stock recovery but still could not update the firmware. Is it coz my phone is still rooted? Pls does anyone know where i can get this update in zip format so that i can just flash it?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## diyasting (Nov 1, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> Use go locker lockscreen but only with touchwiz.u get various battery mods with xposed modules
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.2 ghz

Click to collapse



GO apps are bloated as hell. I would advice anyone in here to stop using / recommending them.


----------



## mrtaim3 (Nov 1, 2013)

i'm not having such issues.. its working fine for me!! You might have alot of apps installed in. maybe thats why ur phone isnt working fine.


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 1, 2013)

*Pipo*

Comparing with my Pipo M6pro-3G, my M6pro is much cheaper& a better wifi. 

*Retina screen,* excellent!!


----------



## ykpoenis (Nov 1, 2013)

Rolling Pank said:


> Comparing with my Pipo M6pro-3G, my M6pro is much cheaper& a better wifi.
> 
> *Retina screen,* excellent!!

Click to collapse



I like the screen of M6pro, but prefer a small size of M7pro


----------



## diyasting (Nov 2, 2013)

I've tried a lot of camera apps yesterday and it seems it caused the default camera to malfunction. Whenever i take a front-camera shot, the picture is saved but the camera freezes and it shows the "camera failed" error. Anyone know how to fix? Ive tried clearing data and wiping partition cache and its still malfunctioning.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dhruv7855 (Nov 2, 2013)

diyasting said:


> I've tried a lot of camera apps yesterday and it seems it caused the default camera to malfunction. Whenever i take a front-camera shot, the picture is saved but the camera freezes and it shows the "camera failed" error. Anyone know how to fix? Ive tried clearing data and wiping partition cache and its still malfunctioning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried to delete any system app like secgallery or album??bcoz i had same prob due to that....if yes...reinstall the rom with wipe cache and dalvik cache....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## diyasting (Nov 4, 2013)

dhruv7855 said:


> Have you tried to delete any system app like secgallery or album??bcoz i had same prob due to that....if yes...reinstall the rom with wipe cache and dalvik cache....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Didn't actually try to delete anything but installed a lot of Jellybean Camera apps. I've tried wiping partition cache with rom reinstall but front-face camera is still freezing. How do I delete dalvik cache?


----------



## alligator_asl (Nov 4, 2013)

diyasting said:


> How do I delete dalvik cache?

Click to collapse



Use the CWM-Recovery menu.


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 5, 2013)

*Pipo*



ykpoenis said:


> I like the screen of M6pro, but prefer a small size of M7pro

Click to collapse



Yes, Pipo M7pro is good too. it's smaller&beautiful. I've kept an eye on it for a period of time. Nice tablet too!


----------



## tenghc (Nov 5, 2013)

im facing constant reboot. any ideas?

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

where is the power saving mode? i didnt see any?


----------



## singh_aman (Nov 5, 2013)

*Try This*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



flash the stock rom again ...
then do this when u use any app try to stop it when it is not in use 
backgrnd running apps also slowers the phone and give bad performance 

when u play any game .. after playing  go to app manager and stops that app so that it doesnt run in background

try it sure it will help

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




tenghc said:


> im facing constant reboot. any ideas?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> where is the power saving mode? i didnt see any?

Click to collapse



reboot means that may be a virus attack or a bad app that stops responding and ur phone got rebooted 

so flash the stock rom again and scan ur data with a good antivirus 

and try to install clean apps


----------



## criska (Nov 6, 2013)

Android 4.4 is designed to run fast, smooth, and responsively on a much broader range of devices than ever before — including on millions of entry-level devices around the world that have as little as 512MB RAM.


----------



## diyasting (Nov 8, 2013)

criska said:


> Android 4.4 is designed to run fast, smooth, and responsively on a much broader range of devices than ever before — including on millions of entry-level devices around the world that have as little as 512MB RAM.

Click to collapse



How likely are we going to get 4.4?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 8, 2013)

diyasting said:


> How likely are we going to get 4.4?

Click to collapse



Samsung did say we would get jellybean and it's still not here. So for KitKat id say zero chance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Any comment about last firmware update from Samsung? 

I installed it last weekend and it seems a bit smooth. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 11, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Any comment about last firmware update from Samsung?
> 
> I installed it last weekend and it seems a bit smooth.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you please post a screenshot of your about phone?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 11, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Can you please post a screenshot of your about phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntercity (Nov 13, 2013)

hi guys,

anyone knows if losing the DUAL SIM function it's possible to flash a ROM based on Cyanomod?

the smartphone is toooooo slow even if Kor or Pmp or Cosmic...it's like a turtle


----------



## charles1111 (Nov 13, 2013)

A new rom with exiting new features is heading to s duos by me with cm9 imported and more
Go here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525085


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anybody feel enough brave to test this JB from S Duos Chinese?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 19, 2013)

pirracas77 said:


> Does anybody feel enough brave to test this JB from S Duos Chinese?

Click to collapse



Nope  i want to but then if i end up bricking it!!  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vivekspanicker (Nov 19, 2013)

I am using PMP ultra rom. Pretty good performance and battery backup. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

One thing, this is not a JB based rom but ICS. It says a drop down was ported from Jelly Bean. And from the ROM features, i do not see much performance improvements there in this. It says overclocked so you can feel a faster ROM compared to the stock rom. And most other features are seems to be visually pleasing, such as AOSP lock screen and all. With regard to Google Now, I am not sure how much helpful it is for a layman. Personaly I do not use it. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Nope, primary thing is CM doesnt support dual sim devices. So that doesnt mean you can install the rom with single sim facility.What developers does is poeting the features to the stock rom to make it device specific. And I am using PMP ultra rom and it is very smooth than Stock. What you can try is, open Greenify and hibernate the apps that run in background. You can see around 200 MB free rom when Idle!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mladjoni (Nov 20, 2013)

View attachment 2404095

View attachment 2404096 
In my opinion the best so far, PMP Ultra 4.5.3 ... This result is with full SD card of 4GB inside the phone .. I recommend to all of you this custom Rom, the best on the internet ...:good::good::good:


----------



## Mladjoni (Nov 20, 2013)

link of jb chinese ??


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Find it in samfirmware

http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562C&pcode=0#firmware

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## charles1111 (Nov 20, 2013)

May be there is a hope of getting jb update as just in end of October the china received jb update for s duos let wait till end of 2013 and if the update is not there for s duos forget it it won't come any how just be happy with the custom rom 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 20, 2013)

So here i am hearing again and again that there is jb version of s7562c....

Where is that?
Anyone provide me the correct link please.....
Its not there on sammobile

If anybody seen on just in properties of about phone in device..........then may be its not real ...anyone can change 4.0.4 to anything else..4.4.4, 5.7.3, 4.1.4, 4.0.0.............and so on.....anything..by just editing build.prop 

If real......then please provide me the link for that........may be then i will help our s duos for jb


----------



## charles1111 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mohitash said:


> So here i am hearing again and again that there is jb version of s7562c....
> 
> Where is that?
> Anyone provide me the correct link please.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the link check it
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562C&pcode=0#firmware

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 20, 2013)

charles1111 said:


> Here is the link check it
> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562C&pcode=0#firmware
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok i got it...i was searching s7562c instead of GT-S7562C

Thnx


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 20, 2013)

Mohitash said:


> Ok i got it...i was searching s7562c instead of GT-S7562C
> 
> Thnx

Click to collapse



Are you going to try that out? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 20, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Are you going to try that out?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah....may be......


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 20, 2013)

Mohitash said:


> yeah....may be......

Click to collapse



Awesome i hope it leads to succes!!! Good luck! 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Codename13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mohitash said:


> yeah....may be......

Click to collapse



You sure? I downloaded the firmware to have a peek at it (I have an Ace II X which is a single sim variant of the S Duos) and it seems to have a different chipset. Taken directly from the build.prop:


> ro.product.name=kylevezn
> ro.product.device=kyleve
> ro.product.board=hawaii

Click to collapse



I'm not sure it's the same device. It seems to be like a dual sim version of the Galaxy Trend Lite (regular Trend is identical to my device so I downloaded Trend Lite's JB firmware. After peeking around the system image, I found it had a different chipset - NovaThor, I think, but it was under the same "hawaii" name in the build.prop - clocked at 1 GHz and it had less RAM - 512 mb.). I wouldn't recommend flashing the S7562C firmware, but it would be a good device to port JB to the S Duos!


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 20, 2013)

Codename13 said:


> You sure? I downloaded the firmware to have a peek at it (I have an Ace II X which is a single sim variant of the S Duos) and it seems to have a different chipset. Taken directly from the build.prop:
> 
> I'm not sure it's the same device. It seems to be like a dual sim version of the Galaxy Trend Lite (regular Trend is identical to my device so I downloaded Trend Lite's JB firmware. After peeking around the system image, I found it had a different chipset - NovaThor, I think, but it was under the same "hawaii" name in the build.prop - clocked at 1 GHz and it had less RAM - 512 mb.). I wouldn't recommend flashing the S7562C firmware, but it would be a good device to port JB to the S Duos!

Click to collapse



I know that.....i will not flash that firmware obvioisly man..i knowa all that stuffs...
...i will try to port..........

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mladjoni (Nov 21, 2013)

Chinese Jb does't work on S7562 i tryed ... :laugh: back to cutom rom pmp Ultra 4.5.3


----------



## Frawoh (Nov 22, 2013)

Framaroot does it work on galaxy s duos? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pirracas77 (Nov 23, 2013)

Frawoh said:


> Framaroot does it work on galaxy s duos?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No. It doesn't. 

You can use a very easy method, unlockroot. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S7562 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## criska (Nov 25, 2013)

*any update !!*



Mohitash said:


> I know that.....i will not flash that firmware obvioisly man..i knowa all that stuffs...
> ...i will try to port..........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you succeeded ?....Is it going to work..


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 25, 2013)

criska said:


> Did you succeeded ?....Is it going to work..

Click to collapse



Oh sorry....i forgot to inform here...
No its not working..even not the porting work.....soft brick is fine but if i will try more, then my device can be hard bricked and that i dont want to....


----------



## erselsahin (Nov 25, 2013)

*S7562C Rom S7562 ye uyumlumu?*



Mohitash said:


> Oh sorry....i forgot to inform here...
> No its not working..even not the porting work.....soft brick is fine but if i will try more, then my device can be hard bricked and that i dont want to....

Click to collapse



Dear Mohitash
Now S7562C S7562 Rom Does uploaded to your phone?
Do you work on this issue, or Will there be?
Could you give more info please?


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 25, 2013)

erselsahin said:


> Dear Mohitash
> Now S7562C S7562 Rom Does uploaded to your phone?
> Do you work on this issue, or Will there be?
> Could you give more info please?

Click to collapse



I tried but failed in the start....and i am not going to continue on this porting stuff. As i had my phone soft bricked many times not only by this time but by other porting stuffs too......so now i cant take the risk of hard brick.
And also, personally, i dont have that much time for porting stuffs and all that.

Regards
Mohitash

Sent from my GT-S7562 PMP U-Ex ROM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmwm3343ps (Nov 28, 2013)

*Tethering Connected but no Internet*

I am using PMP v10 Light Rom (thank you Mohitash) but I found out that I have problem with tethering. My laptop (windows 7) can connect to my phone but it shows the yellow triangle and does not have internet. When I troubleshoot it says that could not find proxy setting. Before flashing PMP rom I was rooted with stock rom and tethering was working fine. I tried several apps too and the only working is the WiFI Tether v3.3 beta2 but only with adhoc setting and no encryption. Has anyone the same problem? 

P.S. Is there going to be a kernel with dual recording?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Nov 29, 2013)

*Uninstalled camera*

Hi guys I am new to xda
and i accidently uninstalled the system default camera via link2sd and now I m camera less 
can someone post the camera apk file of Samsung galaxy s duos GT-S7562


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

*try this*



XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Hi guys I am new to xda
> and i accidently uninstalled the system default camera via link2sd and now I m camera less
> can someone post the camera apk file of Samsung galaxy s duos GT-S7562

Click to collapse



try this


----------



## Mohitash (Nov 30, 2013)

*New MOD*

*For all SGS Duos 4.0.4 users

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2549451

Cheers
Mohitash*


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 0bu (Nov 30, 2013)

The Samsung Trend Duos GT-S7562 is the non-US version of the Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562. The smartphone runs the Android 4.0.4 “Ice Cream Sandwich” operating system on a 1 GHz single-core Qualcomm Snapdragon S1 processor with 768 MB RAM. It also features a 4.0-in. TFT-LCD display with WVGA (800 x 480) resolution, 16M colors, and capacitive touchscreen. Other features include 4 GB of internal memory, a microSD slot for additional storage (max. 32 GB), dual SIM card support, and two cameras: a rear-facing 5 MP CMOS camera with autofocus, LED flash, and camcorder; and a front-facing VGA camera for video calling. Connectivity is provided by WiFi 802.11n, WiFi Hotspot, Bluetooth 3.0 + EDR and A2DP, microUSB 2.0, and GPS. Sensors an accelerometer, electronic compass, and ambient light/proximity sensor. The Samsung GT-S7562 is powered by a 3.8 V, 1500 mAh Li-ion battery that supplies a manufacturer-rated 8.3 hours of 3G use time and 330 hours of standby.

*SOURCE:*http://www.techinsights.com/DeviceProfileSF_AustinParts.aspx?TeardownId=1438

Edit: ive red some threads on sammobile, where ppl tried s duos firmware on trend duos, it was working except no calls or sms, probably cant register operator network. if we can find some skilled dev, i dont think porting would be that difficult.


----------



## holymoz (Dec 1, 2013)

0bu said:


> The Samsung Trend Duos GT-S7562 is the non-US version of the Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562. The smartphone runs the Android 4.0.4 “Ice Cream Sandwich” operating system on a 1 GHz single-core Qualcomm Snapdragon S1 processor with 768 MB RAM. It also features a 4.0-in. TFT-LCD display with WVGA (800 x 480) resolution, 16M colors, and capacitive touchscreen. Other features include 4 GB of internal memory, a microSD slot for additional storage (max. 32 GB), dual SIM card support, and two cameras: a rear-facing 5 MP CMOS camera with autofocus, LED flash, and camcorder; and a front-facing VGA camera for video calling. Connectivity is provided by WiFi 802.11n, WiFi Hotspot, Bluetooth 3.0 + EDR and A2DP, microUSB 2.0, and GPS. Sensors an accelerometer, electronic compass, and ambient light/proximity sensor. The Samsung GT-S7562 is powered by a 3.8 V, 1500 mAh Li-ion battery that supplies a manufacturer-rated 8.3 hours of 3G use time and 330 hours of standby.
> 
> *SOURCE:*http://www.techinsights.com/DeviceProfileSF_AustinParts.aspx?TeardownId=1438
> 
> Edit: ive red some threads on sammobile, where ppl tried s duos firmware on trend duos, it was working except no calls or sms, probably cant register operator network. if we can find some skilled dev, i dont think porting would be that difficult.

Click to collapse





why? it's 4.0.4 too


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Dec 1, 2013)

Very very thank u

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MadaraOP (Dec 1, 2013)

*Question*

Hey guys!
I own an Samsung Galaxy S Duos phone, when i bought it, it seemed a bit sluggish, so I installed HYDR5ROM, it worked perfectly, but one problem was the RAM, it was not enough for me, so i tried Swapper 2. I partitioned my SD card following the tutorial, everything worked fine, until my phone discharged, as i tried to charge it, the screen would turn on for 5 seconds, and it would loop from that moment, no recovery or download mode. I thing swapper 2 messed my internal sd partitions. So here's my question, i took my phone for warranty in Lithuania. The phone was rooted, and in Lithuania if you root an Android phone, the warranty doesn't cover it. So will the people who is fixing my phone will be able to see if my phone was rooted, if they cannot go into download or recovery mode?

Thanks.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks bro u saved my life

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 0bu (Dec 2, 2013)

@Guytony you should unroot your device before, the Will see it for sure. The First thing they do here in Czech is they start a download mode to see the counter. But good news is All necessary tools are aviable here somewhere ať XDA.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MadaraOP (Dec 2, 2013)

but download mode doesn't work


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 2, 2013)

gayTony said:


> but download mode doesn't work

Click to collapse



Did you try an USB-Jig ?


----------



## bmwm3343ps (Dec 2, 2013)

*Call recorder*

Is ther any kernel or app supporting dual call record?


----------



## beclosetolovedale (Dec 3, 2013)

*S Duos 2*

A new model of Samsung Galaxy S duos (S7582) is available in the market.
View attachment 2429660


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 3, 2013)

What about collect donations for a dev to buy s duos and develop CM for us ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 3, 2013)

beclosetolovedale said:


> A new model of Samsung Galaxy S duos (S7582) is available in the market.
> View attachment 2429660

Click to collapse



Chances of jellybean for our phone just reduced to zero.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25vikasp (Dec 5, 2013)

how is theme guys


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 6, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> how is theme guys

Click to collapse



Are you using a launcher? Or stock touchwiz? If stock touchwiz then how did you get a seperate tab for games?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 25vikasp (Dec 6, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Are you using a launcher? Or stock touchwiz? If stock touchwiz then how did you get a seperate tab for games?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No it is apex launcher.really great launcher.


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.1 ghz


----------



## criska (Dec 6, 2013)

25vikasp said:


> how is theme guys

Click to collapse



didnt like the font much and sim icon on status bar and btw which rom it is ?

other than that great work :good::victory:


----------



## diyasting (Dec 6, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Chances of jellybean for our phone just reduced to zero.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? The new phone is almost identical to ours, if anything chances of a jb based custom rom went up by 50%
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does anyone have the apk for the stock GS Duos web browser?

Also, my main camera app is getting worse. I've done everything for it to go back to normal but it still has problems:
>freezes after self portrait (main problem)
>randomly hangs after taking picture with flash (flash stays on and bulb gets really hot) and have to resort to force restart

I tried:
>reinstalling latest version of KOR
>wiping delvik cache

Still having problems. I'm thinking of making a factory reset.


----------



## 25vikasp (Dec 7, 2013)

criska said:


> didnt like the font much and sim icon on status bar and btw which rom it is ?
> 
> other than that great work :good::victory:

Click to collapse



it is just a stock rom modified by me.i dont have hi speed internet otherwise i definitely share with others:laugh:


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 7, 2013)

diyasting said:


> Why? The new phone is almost identical to ours, if anything chances of a jb based custom rom went up by 50%
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Does anyone have the apk for the stock GS Duos web browser?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about an official rom by samsung custom rom would be made i guess. 
And i also need browser.apk 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anas6538 (Dec 8, 2013)

hector19899 said:


> Bro i can only go up to system/etc/            where is the init.d folder cant find it bro please help me

Click to collapse



How can i root s duos n how to install recovery
N anybody tell me that its got 4.2.2 ??


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## diyasting (Dec 8, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> I was talking about an official rom by samsung custom rom would be made i guess.
> And i also need browser.apk

Click to collapse



Samsung is the worst in terms of firmware upgrades. 
I just wish Cheatman could make a succesful port of JB to our phones ASAP.


----------



## Shatavarth (Dec 8, 2013)

diyasting said:


> Samsung is the worst in terms of firmware upgrades.
> I just wish Cheatman could make a succesful port of JB to our phones ASAP.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Very terrible OTA. I wish we have more development for this phone.


----------



## bhaveshmaloo (Dec 9, 2013)

*custom roms ???*

Are there any custom roms available for this phone ?? 
iam bored of the stock rom.... its too boring !!!

it would be really great if anyone could also help me with a guide to root this phone ...


thanks !!


----------



## shashwat_pan (Dec 9, 2013)

*Can Someone Lend Me A USB Jig-Mumbai India*

Can Someone Lend Me A USB Jig.I had rooted my Galaxy S DUOS With UNLOCK ROOT And Then Unlocked Bootloader With EZ-UNLOCK.But as soon as I Restarted The phone,it was bricked.NO LED,NO DISPLAY Totally Blank.Someone Please Help Me.PC also Doesnot Recognize the Phone and I Am Unable to Power It On.Its Out of Warranty.


----------



## maxb2000 (Dec 9, 2013)

@shashwat_pan

EZ-Unlock is just for Samsung S3 Verizon.The S Duos bootloader is aleardy unlocked!
@bhaveshmaloo

There are KyleOpen ROM, PMP Light ROM,PMP Ultra ROM, Optimized Stock ROM,Google Play Edition ROM,HD502 ROM.


----------



## Mladjoni (Dec 12, 2013)

bhaveshmaloo said:


> Are there any custom roms available for this phone ??
> iam bored of the stock rom.... its too boring !!!
> 
> it would be really great if anyone could also help me with a guide to root this phone ...
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2343108  here you have root guide  hit thanks if i help you


----------



## vishalkh100 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it possible to make OTG work on our S duos by modding the kernel? Plz reply?? Does it require any hardware changes? Or only software modification? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## HSaber (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a big problem with CWM recovery it seems that I can't install anything from it and it gives me this message when ever I try it "Can't Mount SD Card" and this happens to both internal and external SD cards, so what should I do to fix this problem.


----------



## kooldeep shiwankar1 (Dec 18, 2013)

*cant mount backup path.... unable to open ums lunfile(no such file or directory) erro*



vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




when i want to backup via cwm it says cant mount backup path...when i want to mount usb storage or sd card it says  unable to open ums lunfile(no such file or directory)    .... & error mounsting sd card ... please help me what to do?


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 19, 2013)

Try this cwm, it works for me. Note, that internal and external sd-card exchanged in this version.


----------



## kooldeep shiwankar1 (Dec 20, 2013)

*can i flash pmp ulta 5.0 rom after kyleopen cwm recovery?*

after kyleopen recovery flashed..can it allow to flash pmp ultraa 5.0 rom on my s duos?? or only i'll have to flash kyleopen rom??

sorry for bd english


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 22, 2013)

Can someone provide me directlink for the latest firmware released cuz my internet connection sucks

Thanks in advance  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alligator_asl (Dec 22, 2013)

kooldeep shiwankar1 said:


> after kyleopen recovery flashed..can it allow to flash pmp ultraa 5.0 rom on my s duos?? or only i'll have to flash kyleopen rom??

Click to collapse



This recovery can flash everything, not only kyleopen rom!


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 24, 2013)

Installed PMP Ultra rom.. so it's not bad and better than stock rom but I have made it to some changes.

Customized it because I don't need the apps it came with like EZ Launcher, Greenify and ES File Manager so I uninstalled them through RootAppDelete.

I changed to Apex Launcher which is better.


----------



## se7anone (Dec 25, 2013)

guys , any one of u tried this

allaboutdroids.net/droizer-xtream-jb-422-rom-for-galaxy-s-duas-gt-s7562.html


----------



## 25vikasp (Dec 25, 2013)

se7anone said:


> guys , any one of u tried this
> 
> allaboutdroids.net/droizer-xtream-jb-422-rom-for-galaxy-s-duas-gt-s7562.html

Click to collapse



Ya it looks good.hope someone try that


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.1 ghz


----------



## Codename13 (Dec 25, 2013)

se7anone said:


> guys , any one of u tried this
> 
> allaboutdroids.net/droizer-xtream-jb-422-rom-for-galaxy-s-duas-gt-s7562.html

Click to collapse



It's a fake for God's sake. If you'd look close enough, you'd see what I mean. In a screenshot of the About Phone screen, you can see the Kernel Version - it's a build of cheatman's KyleOpen kernel from May, which I think is enough evidence to show that the ROM is merely stock ROM modded. If it was a real JB ROM, we would've heard of it by now, and it wouldn't be running an ICS build of KyleOpen kernel. Sorry to burst the bubble.


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope this phone gets JellyBean update.. the ICS is so laggy


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 25, 2013)

We are the only hope for this phone 
Xperia tepo which is low end device just got  cm11
We need a developer or something 
The only thing we can do as I said twice before is to donate for a developer to buy this phone and build cm for us 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Codename13 (Dec 25, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> We are the only hope for this phone
> Xperia tepo which is low end device just got  cm11
> We need a developer or something
> The only thing we can do as I said twice before is to donate for a developer to buy this phone and build cm for us
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you could wait for a stable ROM to be built from source for the Ace II X, then either modify the source so their is dual sim support, or only keep one sim card inserted at a time.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kostas7gr (Dec 25, 2013)

*KITKAT*

Hello! Can u tell me if there is a cyanogenmod or aosp based rom from this or another phone that just boots on s7562?
I just bought this phone, for the dual-sim functionality and I want to try to build cyanogenmod from source for s7562. I study informatics and I think
it would be a good practice!

Edit: Seems that this phone has the came gpu, cpu & chipset with Xperia j. So we got some sources!


----------



## MZay (Dec 26, 2013)

*Baseband Help needed.*

Does anyone know where i can find the s duos firmware


----------



## sagar0592 (Dec 26, 2013)

MZay said:


> Does anyone know where i can find the s duos firmware

Click to collapse



You can find them here http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ Search for GT-S7562.

Hit Thanx if you think i Helped!


----------



## MZay (Dec 26, 2013)

sysorex said:


> good to be here.

Click to collapse



I just need the file for the baseband file so that i could flash it without downloading the whole stuff


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

keliuss said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Finally got Link2SD working properly on my rooted s7562.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u explain in detail since iam new to link2sd

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

at present ,what is the working method to install apps onto external sd card ?

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




sagar0592 said:


> You can find them here http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ Search for GT-S7562.
> 
> Hit Thanx if you think i Helped!

Click to collapse



i got 2 india links as :

*Product Code:* INS							

*Product Code:* INU

which 1 to download ?


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=20972

i downloaded it and now how to upgrade to it ?

as it is in zip file can i use cwm recovery to flash it ?

if i upgrade to it,will it unroot my phone and will delete cwm recovery mode ???


----------



## ali262883 (Dec 27, 2013)

Where is the link for kernel??


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 27, 2013)

s7562 said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=20972
> 
> i downloaded it and now how to upgrade to it ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you have to unzip it and flash it through odin
And yes your phone will be unrooted and back to stock recovery 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## bal1971 (Dec 29, 2013)

*method doesn't work until THIS is strictly followed before step 10!*

Procedure :
1. Install latest USB Drivers for your Samsung Mobile in your PC.
2. Switch off your mobile.
3. Press and Hold "Vol. Down  + Home + Power" buttons until the phone vibrates.
Once phone vibrates, leave all buttons.
4. It will Show you a Warning.
Press Vol. UP button to Continue.
5. Now you will see [Odin3] screen on phone which is Download Mode.
6. Connect your Phone to your PC and wait till it install the drivers.
7. Download and Extract Odin.zip
Open Odin. It will detect your phone on some COM Port.
You will see screen like this :






8. Now click on PDA and select the recovery.tar file.
Now, it will look like this :





9. Now make sure the following :
Auto-Reboot is checked.
F. Reset Time is checked.
All others are unchecked.
Click on start.
Odin will start flashing.
wait for atleast 2-3 minutes.
Odin will automatically reboot your phone and you will see Pass written on Odin.
Keep the phone connected to your PC.
******************************************************************************************************

PLEASE FOLLOW THIS STEP STRICTLY ELSE ROOT PRIVILEGES CAN'T BE OBTAINED!

Before starting ODIN, remove the back cover of the phone and keep your fingers ready on the
battery to remove it.  ** IMP: DON'T REMOVE THE BATTERY WHILE ODIN IS FLASHING! **

When ODIN has just completed its work of flashing recovery.tar and the phone starts to vibrate,
REMOVE THE BATTERY.  This is to prevent the stock recovery replacing the flashed one!

Thanx goes to this for timely enlightenment.
http://www.droidiser.com/2012/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-install-cwm.html

******************************************************************************************************
10. Let the phone boot properly and then close the odin.
11. Now, for Rooting, you have two options.
Superuser or SuperSU. Both works good, you can choose any of them.
so, Download CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip OR CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip and copy to your MicroSD card.
If you don't have MicroSD card, you can copy it to phone's internal SD card memory.

12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release.
Use Vol. Up and Down to navigate and to select, use Home button. To go back, press Power button.


----------



## vishalkh100 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have large size games like Max Payne, Dead trigger etc. (Size about 1.5 gb) But due to low phone memory I can't keep all games installed at a time. Any solution???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

Link2sd + gl2sd 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## sagar0592 (Dec 31, 2013)

s7562 said:


> can u explain in detail since iam new to link2sd
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



INU and INS are product code an AKA region code...u can check it on ur device's salesbox or through kies...there is no difference between INU n INS firmware update...the only thing is if u r on INU u won't get ota update of INS release...same with INS...The csc for india is *ODD*...n it is same with INU n INS. ..clear???

*GT-S7562	 India	 2013 October	 4.0.4	 S7562XXBMJ1	 S7562ODDBMJ1*


----------



## akanjana (Jan 3, 2014)

*help*



robert__ said:


> I did some more testing, and have some more issues as a result
> 
> 1) storage. the internal 4GB storage seems to be split into 2. Of which 1.78GB is available as /mnt/sdcard
> The actual sdcard instead gets mounted as /mnt/extSdCard and as an effect appears to be unusable for most apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



bro help me to add menu to kill apps


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 3, 2014)

akanjana said:


> bro help me to add menu to kill apps

Click to collapse



Use Xposed framework with 'xposed additions' module to easily remap any button

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

*Dear Galaxy S Duos users:
*​

I am verry dissapointed with the devs of this device, all they are focused is modifying the stock rom, for example GT-7560 aka Galaxy Ace 2x devs are building cyanogenmod builds, all we have for this device are stock samsung ROMS, i tried installing CyanogenMOD 11 which is supposed to work on the Galaxy ACE 2x, and it worked on our devices, but there were no signal, all other things worked perfectly, so i ask the devs of this device to pull themselves together and try to build Cyanogenmod or AOSP based roms on our device, i think the people would be so gratefull if the devs would build it.
So i'm starting a petition to make cyanogenmod on our Devices!

https://www.change.org/petitions/galaxy-s-duos-gt-7562-devs-to-make-cyanogenmod-on-our-device

users, please sign this petition!


----------



## jman0 (Jan 4, 2014)

gayTony said:


> *Dear Galaxy S Duos users:
> *​
> 
> I am verry dissapointed with the devs of this device, all they are focused is modifying the stock rom, for example GT-7560 aka Galaxy Ace 2x devs are building cyanogenmod builds, all we have for this device are stock samsung ROMS, i tried installing CyanogenMOD 11 which is supposed to work on the Galaxy ACE 2x, and it worked on our devices, but there were no signal, all other things worked perfectly, so i ask the devs of this device to pull themselves together and try to build Cyanogenmod or AOSP based roms on our device, i think the people would be so gratefull if the devs would build it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you share what you already got? Maybe others (me included) could try to work starting with your base, and get something faster.


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

I installed this build of CyanogenMOD 11
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2564516

the devices GT-7560 AND GT-7562 are almost indentical, the only difference that our phone has 2 SIM card slots, so i think the rom is conflicting with our baseband and there is no signal becouse our phones have two sim cards


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

U mean the ROM booted !!

sent from behind the screen


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

yeah, the rom booted perfectly


----------



## jman0 (Jan 4, 2014)

I also can confirm it boots, but it doesn't detect any sim card. Wifi and bluetooth didn't work, either, but this is not so strange, since Cyanogenmod doesn't natively support dual sim phones. It works very nicely in terms of stability and performance, buy with no sims or wifi, there's nothing to do right now.

It's a pity, since this is proof Kitkat can work on this phone.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

Strange, wifi on my phone worked, but the sim cards didn't, also bluetooth is a bug in that cyanogenmod build, it doesn't work on their phones either


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 4, 2014)

*Help needed, thanks in advance*

I got this phone recently, it was working fine. The phone had an OTA update and I updated it, after that I wasn't able to get a 3G connection.

I decided to flash another Stock ROM using ODIN and now it got worse, the phone just won't connect to any of the 2 carriers I'm using. The signal comes and goes, sometimes I get a fixed signal but when I activate mobile data the signal drops and the phone asks for a reboot because of an Invalid SIM.

Like I said, I tried flashing different stock ROMs from different countries, some boot with the problems I described above, some just get stuck at the Samsung logo when booting.


Thanks in advance


----------



## jman0 (Jan 4, 2014)

xxMOISESxx said:


> I got this phone recently, it was working fine. The phone had an OTA update and I updated it, after that I wasn't able to get a 3G connection.
> 
> I decided to flash another Stock ROM using ODIN and now it got worse, the phone just won't connect to any of the 2 carriers I'm using. The signal comes and goes, sometimes I get a fixed signal but when I activate mobile data the signal drops and the phone asks for a reboot because of an Invalid SIM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's your phone from? You should install the firmware for your contry and not others


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

Getting it to boot and everything work except Bluetooth and camera and sim card is a huge progress we don't need sources or anything just fixes that's awesome 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 4, 2014)

jman0 said:


> Where's your phone from? You should install the firmware for your contry and not others

Click to collapse



I got the phone unlocked from the Internet, not sure where the original firmware was from. I made sure I flashed firmwares for the GT-S7562 and not the other variants (S7562L or S7562C etc).

I did flash my Galaxy S3 with a Stock ROM from another country and didn't have any problems so I figured it'd be the same case with this one.


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

U need to flash the CSC file according to your country 

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




jman0 said:


> I also can confirm it boots, but it doesn't detect any sim card. Wifi and bluetooth didn't work, either, but this is not so strange, since Cyanogenmod doesn't natively support dual sim phones. It works very nicely in terms of stability and performance, buy with no sims or wifi, there's nothing to do right now.
> 
> It's a pity, since this is proof Kitkat can work on this phone.

Click to collapse



Bro here is a fully working cm 11 for ace 2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2568105
And I will test it as soon as I get home 

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

If it booted with some bugs we can contact the Dev to help us 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 4, 2014)

darkmanz said:


> U need to flash the CSC file according to your country
> 
> sent from behind the screen
> 
> Where can I get the CSC? I'm in Venezuela not sure if there's a CSC for this phone and my country, no idea which CSC it came with.

Click to collapse


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

Galaxy ACE 2 is totally different from our devices, it has dual core Novathor Cpu and a MALI-400 gpu, so this phone is not compatible, but ace 2x is identical to our phones, i can send a link to the source files for the ACE 2X CM11 build, maybe someone can figure out how to get network to work. https://github.com/SeannyM, this is the source files.


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh sorry btw is the camera working ??

sent from behind the screen


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, the camera is working, but it is flipped, downloading CameraMX from the play store fixes it, so there two bugs, Sim card and bluetooth..


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

I will download and get logcats btw which baseband are u using 
I think we can ask galaxy grand devs for help about the sim card problem 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

darkmanz said:


> I will download and get logcats btw which baseband are u using
> I think we can ask galaxy grand devs for help about the sim card problem
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse




I'm using baseband verison S7562XXBMD4


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

xxMOISESxx said:


> darkmanz said:
> 
> 
> > U need to flash the CSC file according to your country
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 4, 2014)

Darkmanz, reply to my PM, i'm sure we can work something out with the CM build


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok I am going to download it 

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

If someone can integrate this to the sources maybe it will fix the RIL as they used it in galaxy grand 

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

https://gist.github.com/pawitp/5372673

sent from behind the screen


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 4, 2014)

darkmanz said:


> xxMOISESxx said:
> 
> 
> > It is in the Odin package
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 4, 2014)

xxMOISESxx said:


> darkmanz said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible news, the phone won't turn on now... Unlike yesterday when it was in a boot loop.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shui24 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Anything new about the Cm ?*

it would be awsome if You fixed it


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 4, 2014)

darkmanz said:


> xxMOISESxx said:
> 
> 
> > as long as you can get to the recovery and download mode you are good to go
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## darkmanz (Jan 5, 2014)

umm that's pretty bad and weird  tried another battery ??


btw here is he s duos sources maybe it will help 
http://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=search&searchValue=S7562


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ace 2x kk4.4 works well with s duos small errors are spoted out and main prob is with no nerwork but trying to solve it...
Well cm11 will be soon available if i got succeded in solving network problem and ... rest all bugs ... i flashed the rom and worked well with its default and modified kernel...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## criska (Jan 6, 2014)

*thankyou !!*

Great !! pls consent other rom cookers for any kinda help .......great effort by you .loved .show some screenshots if possible :fingers-crossed::laugh:


----------



## andbehtls (Jan 6, 2014)

*CM 11*



charles1111 said:


> Ace 2x kk4.4 works well with s duos small errors are spoted out and main prob is with no nerwork but trying to solve it...
> Well cm11 will be soon available if i got succeded in solving network problem and ... rest all bugs ... i flashed the rom and worked well with its default and modified kernel...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck, hope that you will be able to solve the network issue.
I would propose that you open a new thread dedicated to the CM11 adaptation, so that interested people can follow this development only.


Andreas


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 7, 2014)

Try solving network issue bt not succeded even restored the efs to make network signals to appear but nothing happened.there might be some other issue. Need other developers to give it a try....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## MadaraOP (Jan 7, 2014)

the network issue is not connected with efs, but that the phone is looking for only 1 sim card, when we have two sim cards, maybe someone can try to flash a stock samsung rom from S7560M to our phones and installing kitkat.


Can someone install CM11 on their device, connect it to a pc with adb enabled, and in adb type adb bugreport>results.txt and send me the txt file? i will try to investigate what's wrong with the RIL, and when you do this make sure you have a sim card inserted in the first slot. I can't do that becouse i don't have a backup phone that i can use.
Thanks guys!


----------



## xxMOISESxx (Jan 7, 2014)

darkmanz said:


> xxMOISESxx said:
> 
> 
> > It is in the Odin package
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 8, 2014)

Another great news guys cm 10.2 works well with s duos which is been made for ace 2x only prob is no network. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## shui24 (Jan 8, 2014)

check this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2224532


----------



## maxb2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

charles1111 said:


> Another great news guys cm 10.2 works well with s duos which is been made for ace 2x only prob is no network.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can you release a ROM for us?


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 8, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> Can you release a ROM for us?

Click to collapse



The rom is for ace 2x but it work well with s duos so i am just trying make it stable and work well but stuck at no network...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## criska (Jan 8, 2014)

may be you should concern with the dev who made it work in galaxy grand duos despite being a dual sim phone @charles1111


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 9, 2014)

Criska can u provide me link to the thread.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## criska (Jan 9, 2014)

P.M this guy http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3117667


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok i have pm this guy lets see if he responds to the mesg...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## micaelramos (Jan 10, 2014)

*Please help me !!!!!!!!*

Please help me ...
I also did the same mistake of touching the "VOLD FSTAB" and now can not get back the original "vold fstab" ... Please anyone have a copy of "THE ORIGINAL VOLD FSTAB" leave the download link or send by email please ...


----------



## FROST_wyrm (Jan 13, 2014)

charles1111 said:


> Ok i have pm this guy lets see if he responds to the mesg...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looking forward for it..


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 13, 2014)

FROST_wyrm said:


> Looking forward for it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I tried every possible ways which i think may be the reason for no network bt have not found to work out.and there is no response to the mesgs from developers

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akanjana (Jan 14, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> Use Xposed framework with 'xposed additions' module to easily remap any button
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



tanks a lot bro..I will try......


----------



## FROST_wyrm (Jan 14, 2014)

charles1111 said:


> I tried every possible ways which i think may be the reason for no network bt have not found to work out.and there is no response to the mesgs from developers
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We need more help from others..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## charles1111 (Jan 14, 2014)

FROST_wyrm said:


> We need more help from others..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess we need a team.if any 1 is ready then pm me....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MufcTK (Jan 14, 2014)

charles1111 said:


> I guess we need a team.if any 1 is ready then pm me....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



if you had posted this is April I would join in a second. I'm busy with exams till April 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonjourno (Jan 17, 2014)

*[Q] My S duos keep rebooting!!!*

Hi i have a problem in my device s Duos 7562, it was working well but now it keep rebooting till samsung logo then restart again...again ..... again....
it keep restarting till removing battery, i know i can make system restore (home+power+volum) but i need to restore my data, no any way to repair it without deleting my data????
and be mentioned that my device is unrooted

please helpppp......


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 17, 2014)

bonjourno said:


> Hi i have a problem in my device s Duos 7562, it was working well but now it keep rebooting till samsung logo then restart again...again ..... again....
> it keep restarting till removing battery, i know i can make system restore (home+power+volum) but i need to restore my data, no any way to repair it without deleting my data????
> and be mentioned that my device is unrooted
> 
> please helpppp......

Click to collapse



Flash the stock ROM through odin, flash CWM through odin & then restore data from CWM recovery.
You can restore data from advanced restore option in CWM.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krenlan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello..i had rooted my phone and installed cwm recovery..now my phone speaker blew..so i installed stock rom and stock recovery and gave to service centre for repair..thay said sunce i rooted my phne..warranty is no longer valiid. So i was confused hw did they find out..so i found dat the stock recovery i flashed was not original


So my request is dat if someone can provide me with stock recovery ..great help and appreciation from my side in advance..
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maxb2000 (Jan 17, 2014)

krenlan said:


> Hello..i had rooted my phone and installed cwm recovery..now my phone speaker blew..so i installed stock rom and stock recovery and gave to service centre for repair..thay said sunce i rooted my phne..warranty is no longer valiid. So i was confused hw did they find out..so i found dat the stock recovery i flashed was not original
> 
> 
> So my request is dat if someone can provide me with stock recovery ..great help and appreciation from my side in advance..
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you installed a costum ROM then reset your flash counter using Triangle Away (root) then flash again your stock ROM


----------



## krenlan (Jan 18, 2014)

I had resetted it and had stock rom..but the prob is with recovery..it looks like stock but its not exactly stock..kind of generic one..so i want an original stock rom..
Anyone>>

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bonjourno (Jan 18, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> Flash the stock ROM through odin, flash CWM through odin & then restore data from CWM recovery.
> You can restore data from advanced restore option in CWM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok thanks, but can u guide me, cause i never done before, but i can understand fast, don't worry......


----------



## bonjourno (Jan 18, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> Flash the stock ROM through odin, flash CWM through odin & then restore data from CWM recovery.
> You can restore data from advanced restore option in CWM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok i got it but i need the file for cwm,, i can't find it any where???
give me link to download


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 18, 2014)

bonjourno said:


> ok i got it but i need the file for cwm,, i can't find it any where???
> give me link to download

Click to collapse



Google droidizer cwm for s duos you'll get it. Else you can lookup for the cwm file in Kyle Open ROM thread.
Mind you that KOR CWM & Droidizer CWM are a bit different. I prefer Droidizer CWM.

EDIT:
First download the CWM. Flash it through odin, make a full backup using CWM. 
Then flash stock ROM through odin, flash CWM again through odin.
Restore data from backup through CWM. 



krenlan said:


> I had resetted it and had stock rom..but the prob is with recovery..it looks like stock but its not exactly stock..kind of generic one..so i want an original stock rom..
> Anyone>>
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You need to flash stock firmware to revert to stock ROM + stock recovery. Once you flash stock firmware nobody would be able to detect if you had rooted the device previously, but mind you you'll lose all your data. Make sure you make a complete CWM backup before flashing stock firmware,  just incase..
Stock firmware can be found from sammobiles site or samsung-updates site. Google is your friend. 


Hit 'THANKS' if I've helped you.
Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hello friends,
Just wanna know how many of you use or love KyleOpen ROM?*


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> *Hello friends,
> Just wanna know how many of you use or love KyleOpen ROM?*

Click to collapse



1
Used it and loved it.
Why are you asking?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 20, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Used it and loved it.
> Why are you asking?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i will get many users using/used or loving/loved it, then may be there will be coming- "KyleOpen ROM version xx-xx-2014"
All look will be the same, just it will be PMP™ optimized with many new features
With all Credits to Cheatman; and some credits to me and some other devs also for optimization and other features.


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> *Hello friends,
> Just wanna know how many of you use or love KyleOpen ROM?*

Click to collapse



I do

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah that is what i first thought about ?.

But why dont you make a theme for the existing PMP Roms?


Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shui24 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sir 
why dont U try to fix the Cm build and make it combitable with our device 
it works realy smoothly with the main bug (no sim) 
i think it will be much grater if u fixed


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 20, 2014)

shui24 said:


> Sir
> why dont U try to fix the Cm build and make it combitable with our device
> it works realy smoothly with the main bug (no sim)
> i think it will be much grater if u fixed

Click to collapse



Not possible

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




KlinkOnE said:


> Yeah that is what i first thought about ?.
> 
> But why dont you make a theme for the existing PMP Roms?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just made myself backout from themes related developing just to make my mind one side only...in roms and mods.
I have limited time and having lots of work.......
Thats why some times i am unable to fulfill everyone's request as i always did in my that previous days.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 20, 2014)

*Just If You're not yet solved your problem*



terrizone said:


> I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
> Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.
> 
> By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello ! 
I'm new to xda
link2sd may only move apps to extSdCard if you've partitioned it.
I personally advice you to swap your sdcard and leave the big one for appdata and the small one for the apk executables

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

After lot of tweaks. my s7562 has becomed like a s2
some tips :
-use the kyleopen v5 kernel (I need an universal 1.4Ghz kernel that don't overclock itself until we do it by app)
-use pmp light rom
-use supersu
-use seeder
-use xposed framwork
-use root cleaner
-install adrelanine boost prime & engine

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




Mohitash said:


> *Hello friends,
> Just wanna know how many of you use or love KyleOpen ROM?*

Click to collapse



I like both of them :
-KyleOpen is #1
-PMP is #2                      (It's just my personal experience & opinion)
-HyperX is #3
-Cosmic is #4
any many others...


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> Hello !
> I'm new to xda
> link2sd may only move apps to extSdCard if you've partitioned it.
> I personally advice you to swap your sdcard and leave the big one for appdata and the small one for the apk executables
> ...

Click to collapse



PMP is not a single rom... 
In case if you dont know 
There are total 3 custom roms from PMP™ till now...

PMP™ Ultra
PMP™ Light
PMP™ U-Ex

For more check here

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> After lot of tweaks. my s7562 has becomed like a s2
> some tips :
> -use the kyleopen v5 kernel (I need an universal 1.4Ghz kernel that don't overclock itself until we do it by app)

Click to collapse



You can't be serious. A fully modded S Duos can barely match S Advance and you're claiming its as fast as S2...

Err... sorry to tell you, KOR v5 kernel doesn't work as good as OC1 kernel or Breakfast kernels.
We all need 1.4 GHz kernel. 


Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 21, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> You can't be serious. A fully modded S Duos can barely match S Advance and you're claiming its as fast as S2...
> 
> Err... sorry to tell you, KOR v5 kernel doesn't work as good as OC1 kernel or Breakfast kernels.
> We all need 1.4 GHz kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 21, 2014)

*Yes i know !*



Mohitash said:


> PMP is not a single rom...
> In case if you dont know
> There are total 3 custom roms from PMP™ till now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello ! 
I know all the 3 ROMs that you've made. THANK YOU
But.personally. i see that :
kor is #1
pmp(generally) is #2
HyperX is #3
Cosmic is #4


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 21, 2014)

*Yes it's possible*



IjazCI said:


> Can you port kitkat rom of D7560 to s duos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi !
it's possible
I had did it
some screenshots (see attachments)


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> Hello !
> I know all the 3 ROMs that you've made. THANK YOU
> But.personally. i see that :
> kor is #1
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright...but all 3 roms have different performance....so "generally" which rom you are talking about, have you tried all?
How you will rank----
All roms + light, ultra and U-Ex......
This is not a right way of ranking. 
I just meant this... 

And obviously that doesn't matters for me that where you rank it..      (If you thinking something like this from my previous post)

(If you haven't tried all roms then you cant rank them from all and btw SilverNexus rom is also missing)

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 21, 2014)

*Sorry*



Mohitash said:


> Alright...but all 3 roms have different performance....so "generally" which rom you are talking about, have you tried all?
> How you will rank----
> All roms + light, ultra and U-Ex......
> This is not a right way of ranking.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry Mate
every one has his own point of view
I see that ranking
may an other one see another ranking
by that I mean "IT'S MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE & OPINION"


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> Hi !
> it's possible
> I had did it
> some screenshots (see attachments)

Click to collapse



Come on man you got to give some more information!
Is network working? ...propably not

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 21, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Come on man you got to give some more information!
> Is network working? ...propably not
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



WIFI...  [DONE]
BT....    [not yet]
NETWORKING.... [trying to fix it by flashing a trend ROM(coz trend=duos)] may not work ?


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> Sorry Mate
> every one has his own point of view
> I see that ranking
> may an other one see another ranking
> by that I mean "IT'S MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE & OPINION"

Click to collapse



Ya mate...obviously....thats why i said.....it doesnt matter how you are ranking...as its your personal opinion... 
All good...
But i think you still didnt understood what i am saying..
Well leave this topic for now....its not important topic...  

Regards
Mohitash

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 21, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> WIFI...  [DONE]
> BT....    [not yet]
> NETWORKING.... [trying to fix it by flashing a trend ROM(coz trend=duos)] may not work ?

Click to collapse



fingers crossed...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually I think Indian users like me prefers pmp series cause of baseband and ongoing updates.others go for kor..hey mohitash can you make kor Rom based on Indian latest release I think xxbmj1.thanks


Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.1 ghz


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 22, 2014)

25vikasp said:


> Actually I think Indian users like me prefers pmp series cause of baseband and ongoing updates.others go for kor..hey mohitash can you make kor Rom based on Indian latest release I think xxbmj1.thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 rooted modded icsv6unsupercharged, oveclocked 1.1 ghz

Click to collapse



Still KOR can be flashed on Indian basebands...i tried and worked well as same as its recommended baseband :good:
Last time i tried on DDBMJ1 - CSC (i.e. XXBMJ1 - PDA)


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 22, 2014)

*NOT YET !*



IjazCI said:


> Did you get network fixed..?. did you flashed the rom without making any change:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Currently wifi's working
AnyWay,if you want the official jb firmware see : http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562C&pcode=0#firmware
Don't forget to press thanks if I've helped you 

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




jman0 said:


> I also can confirm it boots, but it doesn't detect any sim card. Wifi and bluetooth didn't work, either, but this is not so strange, since Cyanogenmod doesn't natively support dual sim phones. It works very nicely in terms of stability and performance, buy with no sims or wifi, there's nothing to do right now.
> 
> It's a pity, since this is proof Kitkat can work on this phone.

Click to collapse



You're wrong.....Member
Wifi is fully working


----------



## jman0 (Jan 22, 2014)

.rootCoder. said:


> Currently wifi's working
> AnyWay,if you want the official jb firmware see : http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=GT-S7562C&pcode=0#firmware
> Don't forget to press thanks if I've helped you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the rom for Ace 2x or the one you're currently working on? I tried the Ace 2x rom directly and it didn't work. Maybe you've managed to fix it in yours (which I really applaud) but when we first tried, wifi was not working.

I hope you can get mobile network to work too.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Jan 24, 2014)

Can the firmware of Samsung Galaxy Star Pro S7260 be installed on s duos. its jelly bean and they have the same processor too.

please reply


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 24, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Can the firmware of Samsung Galaxy Star Pro S7260 be installed on s duos. its jelly bean and they have the same processor too.
> 
> please reply

Click to collapse



My fellow S Duos users, let me make one thing very clear... S Duos cannot run jellybean smoothly reason being less than recommended RAM. Many devices can run jellybean at the expense of processor, but S Duos lacks in the processor department as well.

Only hope for S Duos now is Android KitKat 4.4

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jman0 (Jan 24, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> My fellow S Duos users, let me make one thing very clear... S Duos cannot run jellybean smoothly reason being less than recommended RAM. Many devices can run jellybean at the expense of processor, but S Duos lacks in the processor department as well.
> 
> Only hope for S Duos now is Android KitKat 4.4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



RAM meets the requirements,. I've tested Mediatek based phones with 512 Mb running JB smoothly. But those had dual core processors.

In fact, according to many sources, ICS and JB have the same minimum hardware requirements. One example:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28026885&postcount=75

The only requirement is Samsung wanting to work on it. They initially announced the update, but someone might have dropped it in the way.


----------



## krazzykid (Jan 24, 2014)

jman0 said:


> RAM meets the requirements,. I've tested Mediatek based phones with 512 Mb running JB smoothly. But those had dual core processors.
> 
> In fact, according to many sources, ICS and JB have the same minimum hardware requirements. One example:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know jellybean requires 512 MB RAM to support jellybean but Google recommends 1 GB  RAM for smooth operation (that explains why most midrange devices started coming with 1 GB RAM). I myself used to run jellybean with 768 MB RAM (dual core cortex A9 processor).
There's a clear distinction between barely running and running smoothly.


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 24, 2014)

*"New ROM from PMP™" Released

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2622960

Cheers
Mohitash*


----------



## mallikarjun170 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> *"New ROM from PMP™" Released
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2622960
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Oh great has to try............................


----------



## harpreet.s (Jan 25, 2014)

*Help-Formatted /SYSTEM in CWM recovery , now phone is not booting*

Hi , 

I was trying Mohitash latest 5.5 PMP ULTRA ROM , I was already on version 4_5_3. When I booted to CWM , I formatted System ( I had a GNEX and formatted system before flashing new ROM and it worked) and then tried updating new ROM . The zip was somehow faulty so I rebooted , forgetting I had formatted /system. Now I went back to recovery and installed old 4_5_3 ROM again. But system is now stuck on Samsung logo.I can install ROM , SU Binary but when I reboot it remains stuck on Samsung boot logo. Please help , any suggestions.I have recovery , odin working fine.


----------



## FROST_wyrm (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys..its the official jb update!!! 
I dnt know when will it coming to others but according to sammobile...
Only china has it now...

Its s7562c on android v 4.1.2 on china..check it out if you want

http://www.sammobile.com/2014/01/20/sammobile-weekly-samsung-firmware-update-list-volume-1-issue-3/

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




FROST_wyrm said:


> Hey guys..its the official jb update!!!
> I dnt know when will it coming to others but according to sammobile...
> Only china has it now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops..chinese version..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gungamathic (Jan 25, 2014)

FROST_wyrm said:


> Hey guys..its the official jb update!!!
> I dnt know when will it coming to others but according to sammobile...
> Only china has it now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's for the GT-S7562C (Galaxy Trend Duos), not GT-S7562(Galaxy S Duos), I believe they did a little mistake with the model names because there is no Jelly Bean update for the Galaxy S Duos in SamMobile firmware list, unfortunately, there's no official Jelly Bean for our SGS Duos  .


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 25, 2014)

*For those that getting bootloop in oc kernels*

i found a solution for that ! 
just flash setcpu's safe zip 
when you boot. go to setcpu and maxmize it


----------



## SashaVeliki (Jan 25, 2014)

*ROM*

New Rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2622960


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi ! 
Thx for cwm 5 !
But..Can you give us the 6th version ?
Just for testing purposes :angel:


----------



## saumil007 (Jan 27, 2014)

Any news about cm 11 ? did anyone fixed network problem ? 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## shui24 (Jan 27, 2014)

saumil007 said:


> Any news about cm 11 ? did anyone fixed network problem ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



actully no  
can U help ?


----------



## saumil007 (Jan 28, 2014)

shui24 said:


> actully no
> can U help ?

Click to collapse



Sorry bro but I'm not a developer !



Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## faisalamirawan (Jan 28, 2014)

*unable to boot Recovery stock/custom*

Vol up + home + power not working for me 
first i flashed cwm then rooted it thru cwm 
then i tried to flash stock rom thru cwm ..... it aborted
then i flashed stock rom thru odin
now stuck at samsng logo 

what to do


----------



## Mohitash (Jan 28, 2014)

faisalamirawan said:


> Vol up + home + power not working for me
> first i flashed cwm then rooted it thru cwm
> then i tried to flash stock rom thru cwm ..... it aborted
> then i flashed stock rom thru odin
> ...

Click to collapse



(Vol up + home + power )
Why are you using this combination?

(Vol down + home + power) - Download Mode

(Vol down + Vol up + home + power) - Recovery mode.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faisalamirawan (Jan 28, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> (Vol up + home + power )
> Why are you using this combination?
> 
> (Vol down + home + power) - Download Mode
> ...

Click to collapse




vol up+vol down +home +power 
this combination makes the OFF

when i press Vol up+ home + power
white text appears that says 

ARM9 mode

RAMDUMP Mode

CP
hs_pw0_key.c                 line:490
Format:
QXDM message:


neither of them get me into recovery


----------



## FROST_wyrm (Jan 28, 2014)

faisalamirawan said:


> vol up+vol down +home +power
> this combination makes the OFF
> 
> when i press Vol up+ home + power
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man..you can go t o recovery mode only if your phone is off
And vol.up+vol.down+home+power...
Make sure to press and hold it in order

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jman0 (Jan 29, 2014)

MOD EDIT: Quote not necessary.

And one last thing: devs here do what they do in their spare time, 'cause they want to, not 'cause you request them to, and most of the time they get nothing in return (be honest, few people donate money or buy apps). If you ask politely, maybe you'll get something. On the other side, if you want a new rom so badly, why don't you do it yourself? If you don't know how,. try to learn, and then you'll see developing is not so easy.


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Jan 30, 2014)

terrizone said:


> I'm quite happy with its performance. No such thing happened to me.
> Not only the awareness of the performance, but I have concern about its internal storage so I tried not to overload the phone by installing the big apps even I wish to.
> 
> By the way, anybody has recommendation of how to move the installed apps to External SD Card.
> ...

Click to collapse



You must partition your sd card in Ext2 format inorder to use it as internal memory. Do it with Easus Partition manager on PC, google it for step by step procedure ! 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




MR.FLAW said:


> guyz some1 post hw to root this phone re plz

Click to collapse



Just download 'unlock root' on pc, connect your device to pc with debugging mode enabled and install samsung kies or necessary drivers ! After installing unlock root, open it and click on the root button. I think this is the easy, fast and safer method i had ever found for this device ! After rooting, it will be succesfully reebooted. And supersu will be installed. We can also unroot with this application ! 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Moscow Desire (Jan 30, 2014)

jman0 said:


> And one last thing: devs here do what they do in their spare time, 'cause they want to, not 'cause you request them to, and most of the time they get nothing in return (be honest, few people donate money or buy apps). If you ask politely, maybe you'll get something. On the other side, if you want a new rom so badly, why don't you do it yourself? If you don't know how,. try to learn, and then you'll see developing is not so easy.

Click to collapse



What he said ^^^^^

Folks, if you don't like the ROM, then kindly move on to something else. There is absolutely 0 reason to leave insulting comments, which as you know, is against XDA rules. 

Just move along to something else.

And folks, please, if you see something wrong with a post, just "report" it to moderation. No need to "quote" the post, as mods will have to come and clean them out.

Thank you and carry on.

MD


----------



## .rootCoder. (Jan 31, 2014)

buick1356 said:


> Can anyone port twrp in a kernel for galaxy duos?
> Twrp is better than cwm.

Click to collapse



see : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49940078


----------



## saket bekal (Feb 1, 2014)

*superuser*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



>>>>>when i try to install superSU or super user it says the image verification  has failed please help:crying:


----------



## jman0 (Feb 1, 2014)

saket bekal said:


> >>>>>when i try to install superSU or super user it says the image verification  has failed please help:crying:

Click to collapse



The problem is that you really don't have cwm installed, but stock recovery, and it fails because the zip is not signed.

Contrary to what stated on what yoy just quoted, when you install cwm recovery with odin, you must prevent the phone from rebooting. If you fail to do so and let it reboot normally, the cwm recovery you just installed gets automatically replaced with the stock one.

After flashing, just power the phone off by removing the battery and then enter recovery mode, pressing vol -, vol +, home and power, while the phone is off, and them you'll be able to install the SuperSU zip with no problems.


----------



## .rootCoder. (Feb 2, 2014)

Do You Like TWRP ? Can You Don't care about some bugs ?
IF YES


> see my thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49940078

Click to collapse


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 2, 2014)

Any one tried lockscreen ripples effect http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458643

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikhil...007 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am sure if the devs come with a solution for the network problem on cm11, I don't think we can use the dual functionality of s duos on cm11. So, how many of you use both sim slots of s duos???(I use only one)


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nikhil...007 said:


> I am sure if the devs come with a solution for the network problem on cm11, I don't think we can use the dual functionality of s duos on cm11. So, how many of you use both sim slots of s duos???(I use only one)

Click to collapse



My sis also uses only 1... Idk when she'll get to use cm 11 on her s duos


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 3, 2014)

pretty sure there will only be one sim working like all custom Duos roms. Of course i use both sim thats why i bought this device.
first: cheap calls & sms
second: free data
would be nice to have both working but propably never will...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mallikarjun170 (Feb 3, 2014)

I will use one sim if CM supports to our device really.........................

Requesting for CM to devs.....................plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 3, 2014)

Nikhil...007 said:


> I am sure if the devs come with a solution for the network problem on cm11, I don't think we can use the dual functionality of s duos on cm11. So, how many of you use both sim slots of s duos???(I use only one)

Click to collapse



Are you telling that cm11 works but with only one sim ????


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 3, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Are you telling that cm11 works but with only one sim ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, he is just telling that it will be fine if only 1 sim works !!

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 3, 2014)

saumil007 said:


> No, he is just telling that it will be fine if only 1 sim works !!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes that will be finee for sure.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mallikarjun170 (Feb 3, 2014)

vikassaini01 said:


> Hi,
> Press The following combination for booting into recovery. (Works fine for me)
> Keep all of them pressed until you see the samsung logo and then release them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




is it CMW5 or CMW6?It's not working for me i.e i can't install recovery zips from ext-sdcard.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 3, 2014)

Before flashing the cwm zip
Try deleting or preferably renaming install-recovery.sh in root/etc folder.

Press thanks if i helped.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wurstherpes (Feb 3, 2014)

@all GT-S7562 User. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37905307

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikhil...007 (Feb 4, 2014)

wurstherpes said:


> @all GT-S7562 User.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37905307
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Are you telling that cm11 works but with only one sim ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No mate, the network problem still exists. The newest build( cm11 kitkat 4.4.2) is very smooth and usable. Graphics aren't very smooth, so games are kinda laggy.

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




wurstherpes said:


> @all GT-S7562 User.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37905307
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I have tried it. It makes our device tolerable. I like the AROMA installer.


----------



## candy_ass (Feb 4, 2014)

hi i followed the instruction on how to root but im having an error when i try to install super user which is "E: failed to verify whole-file signature, and E: signature verification failed" can anyone help me?


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Feb 4, 2014)

Can i use face screen lock on my galaxy s duos ? I took the backup from galaxy s3 and installed on my device.. it succesfully installed and when i took security option, there is the option of face lock. When i click that, it shows some messages and force closes. My device is rooted and runs on stock rom ! Can anybody help ?? :what:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Nikhil...007 (Feb 4, 2014)

@candy_ass, 
Are you using the Odin method root. Its hard man, better use unlockroot pro it is fast and hassle free


----------



## holymoz (Feb 4, 2014)

ajiththiruvatta said:


> Can i use face screen lock on my galaxy s duos ? I took the backup from galaxy s3 and installed on my device.. it succesfully installed and when i took security option, there is the option of face lock. When i click that, it shows some messages and force closes. My device is rooted and runs on stock rom ! Can anybody help ?? :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hi, use this

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_NLqfSyZfYANDlIdWpNNzAzcHM/edit?usp=sharing

it's designed for our phone


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Feb 4, 2014)

holymoz said:


> hi, use this
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_NLqfSyZfYANDlIdWpNNzAzcHM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> it's designed for our phone

Click to collapse



It says that 'face unlock couldn't start'.. and some white dots are blinking. I had downloaded a 25mb file from ur link and when i compressed the zip file, it shows folders like META INF, Optional, etc. I found the apk somwhere and installed...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## holymoz (Feb 4, 2014)

wurstherpes said:


> @all GT-S7562 User.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37905307
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




gone unnoticed, this turbo boost mod has significantly improved the speed of the system, especially opening apps and eliminated lags.
I recommend it to everyone.
for those unwilling to read the whole topic I summarize

requirements :

root ( of course)
custom kernel
init.d support
cwm recovery

just flash from recovery and follow the instructions , as a precaution make a Nandroid backup first .

What does it do? simply creates a ram swap file in the unused space of internal memory of the phone.
internal memory means the cache, data and and system partitions and does not affect the space used as storage. (you can choose whether to create a swap file in one, two or all three partitions)

there are already mods that do this on the external sdcard but the speed is slow , while the internal memory is much faster.

no other mods so far has given me smooth over this .

to see if it works type from terminal:

cat /proc/swaps

you will see all the swap partitions and their use ( note that there is already a default partition zmem ( zram ) in physical ram )

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




ajiththiruvatta said:


> It says that 'face unlock couldn't start'.. and some white dots are blinking. I had downloaded a 25mb file from ur link and when i compressed the zip file, it shows folders like META INF, Optional, etc. I found the apk somwhere and installed...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you must flash the zip file in recovery mode, it's not an apk.
you must have root and clockworkmod recovery installed


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Feb 4, 2014)

holymoz said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i flash the zip through stock recovery ?? I didnt installed cwm.. if its necessary, how would i install cwm on my device ???


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## holymoz (Feb 4, 2014)

ajiththiruvatta said:


> Can i flash the zip through stock recovery ?? I didnt installed cwm.. if its necessary, how would i install cwm on my device ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



no, stock recovery flash only original samsung update, you must use cwm, its very useful, also you can bakup all the phone to experiment mods and stuff and eventually return to the backupped system like nothing was changed.



Requirements for cwm recovery :
1. Samsung Galaxy S duos S7562 Phone with usb cable
2. Latest USB Drivers for Samsung Mobiles (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956)
3. Odin Flashing Tool and CWM 5 Recovery (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32500955&postcount=35)
4. Phone rooted

Procedure :
1. Install latest USB Drivers for your Samsung Mobile in your PC.
2. Switch off your mobile.
3. Press and Hold "Vol. Down + Home + Power" buttons until the phone vibrates.
Once phone vibrates, leave all buttons.
4. It will Show you a Warning.
Press Vol. UP button to Continue.
5. Now you will see a screen on phone which is Download Mode.
6. Connect your Phone to your PC and wait till it recognize the phone and installing the drivers.
7. Download and Extract Odin.zip
Open Odin. It will detect your phone on some COM Port.
8. Now click on PDA and select the recovery.tar file.
9. Now make sure the following :
Auto-Reboot is checked.
F. Reset Time is checked.
All others are unchecked.
Click on start.
Odin will start flashing.
wait for atleast 2-3 minutes.
Odin will automatically reboot your phone and you will see Pass written on Odin.
Keep the phone connected to your PC.
10. Let the phone boot properly and then close the odin, disconnect cable.
11. to Boot into CWM Recovery Mode:
shut down phone.
press Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release.
Use Vol. Up and Down to navigate and to select, use Home button. To go back, press Power button.


to flash a zip

-"install zip from sdcard" 
- choose zip from sdcard (if files are in external microsd)
OR choose zip from internal sdcard (if file are in phone's internal sd card memory)

once flashed go back using power button to CWM Home screen and reboot the phone.


----------



## brijeshdayal (Feb 6, 2014)

*CWM Error in rooting Samsung S Duos*

Hi Vikas

I Have followed the steps you have mentioned here and till step 11 everything was working fine.

Now before moving to step 12 there are two options. Either the phone is to be disconnected from PC or let it remained connected. If phone is remained connected it will not boot as when the phone starts it shows battery charging status. So I removed the phone from PC.
After that I followed step 12. The phone boots in Android System Recovery <3e> mode (Rather than in CWM recovery mode). In Android System recovery mode Home button does not work and Power buttons is used for selecting any option. Further there is no option of  "Back and Restore" neither option "install zip from sdcard". The options available are:

          Reboot the phone
          Update from external storage
          Wipe Factory Setting
          Update from cache

When I choose option "Update from external storage", next screen shows the zip file "CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip" (which I had copied on external memory card) alongwith some other folders stored in memory. I selected "CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip". The updation started but an error message showed "E: Signature verification failed" and the installation was aborted.

I have tried several times the whole process but getting the same error. 

Please help about this error





vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any news about CM 11.. Still waiting 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## infodsagar (Feb 6, 2014)

*root gt-7562*



MR.FLAW said:


> guyz some1 post hw to root this phone re plz

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327716 bro here is the perfect post for rooting. 3 day ago i root my phone. flash cwm and install zip from mmc thats it. bol:good:


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know how to make the statusbar transparent WITHOUT Xposed TweakBox on COSMIC ROM V2? I mean SystemUI modding?


----------



## Mohitash (Feb 6, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Does anyone know how to make the statusbar transparent WITHOUT Xposed TweakBox on COSMIC ROM V2? I mean SystemUI modding?

Click to collapse



Use my guide. Go through my profile.
Guide- Enabling/modding transparency

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 8, 2014)

Guys while surfing i realised that sg grand duos has cm11,then why we can't have it ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone using  any  camera app here.or camera mod which can get better picture quality.thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iandarwin08 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello good day to all developers here. Can i ask something? If my gt-7562 is rooted and have a cwm installed then if I flash a ROM it is possible to unlock its sim carrier ?


----------



## jman0 (Feb 9, 2014)

iandarwin08 said:


> Hello good day to all developers here. Can i ask something? If my gt-7562 is rooted and have a cwm installed then if I flash a ROM it is possible to unlock its sim carrier ?

Click to collapse



Custom roms are not meant to sim unlock the phone.


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 13, 2014)

Which is the best handset or headphones for our phone.any one using other than default Samsung handset

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mohitash (Feb 14, 2014)

I think i forgot to update here 

Stock TW Launcher - Customized - Smooth

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2646661

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can we integrate kitkat easter egg on our device without any apps??


----------



## blueallien (Feb 14, 2014)

*hope*

can you integrate global blacklist from cm10.2 to our s7562?thanks


----------



## mallikarjun170 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Beatiful Rom*

A New rom for S Duos called beautiful rom is coming soon............ by akash pillai.....


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 16, 2014)

mallikarjun170 said:


> A New rom for S Duos called beautiful rom is coming soon............ by akash pillai.....

Click to collapse



Is there any rom discussion thread ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pevzz (Feb 16, 2014)

*Best*

One of the best phone nowadays is Samsung Galaxy S Duos.

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




mallikarjun170 said:


> A New rom for S Duos called beautiful rom is coming soon............ by akash pillai.....

Click to collapse



Yeah...Cool...


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 16, 2014)

pevzz said:


> One of the best phone nowadays is Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A good joke 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 16, 2014)

pevzz said:


> One of the best phone nowadays is Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha yeah man ????? do you own one?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## awsmanks (Feb 16, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Haha yeah man
> Sarcasm Bro?

Click to collapse


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 16, 2014)

awsmanks said:


> KlinkOnE said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yeah man
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## 25vikasp (Feb 16, 2014)

pevzz said:


> One of the best phone nowadays is Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya u can say that 1 year before.nowadays best phone is moto g.what a grand spects in such  a decent price 

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikhil...007 (Feb 17, 2014)

mallikarjun170 said:


> A New rom for S Duos called beautiful rom is coming soon............ by akash pillai.....

Click to collapse



How do you know????
I don't see any new thread regarding the rom.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to change the text color. 
I am trying  to create a theme but i need to have black text.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 17, 2014)

pevzz said:


> One of the best phone nowadays is Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U serious? 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## soumak (Feb 26, 2014)

*Can't run CWM*

I have flashed my phone with odin according to the instructions and flashed recovery.tar. but when everything is done and i turn it on in recovery mode it is loading the default recovery mode that is 3e instead of CWM. Flashed it 4-5 times still the same result. Can anyone help me??? please..


----------



## Mohitash (Feb 26, 2014)

soumak said:


> I have flashed my phone with odin according to the instructions and flashed recovery.tar. but when everything is done and i turn it on in recovery mode it is loading the default recovery mode that is 3e instead of CWM. Flashed it 4-5 times still the same result. Can anyone help me??? please..

Click to collapse



Whenever you flash cwm for first time if you are on stock....

-Then never make it boot after flashing cwm.
-Before starting flashing process, take out the back cover and be ready to pull out the battery.
-flash cwm and after finishing, going in reboot when your phone vibrates, immediately take out the battery.
-Wait for 5 seconds and put in the battery.
-Now go to cwm and reboot from cwm.
-And if you wanna install custom rom then dont reboot. Just wipe data and caches and flash rom.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soumak (Feb 26, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks MOHITASH. Will try it right away and let you know what is the result..

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Finally after a pretty frustating day all along i have installed and booted from cwm. Thanks a ton Mohitash. You are great... Now just can't wait to install XXBMD6 and install KOR.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Feb 26, 2014)

soumak said:


> Thanks MOHITASH. Will try it right away and let you know what is the result..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------
> 
> Finally after a pretty frustating day all along i have installed and booted from cwm. Thanks a ton Mohitash. You are great... Now just can't wait to install XXBMD6 and install KOR.

Click to collapse



I personally think pmp ultra is better
But its your choise.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## King18 (Feb 26, 2014)

Search for the newest Update. Vor flash you phone


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kitkat for this phone !? :/

Sent from my Xperia S using Paranoidandroid B)


----------



## blueallien (Feb 27, 2014)

*Hello*

K.K for S7562..never.I have this device but..my advice is buy another model..


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 27, 2014)

blueallien said:


> K.K for S7562..never.I have this device but..my advice is buy another model..

Click to collapse



I have another device. Just my sis wanted it so..

Sent from my Xperia S using Paranoidandroid B)


----------



## blueallien (Feb 27, 2014)

*Hello*



saumil007 said:


> I have another device. Just my sis wanted it so..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using Paranoidandroid B)

Click to collapse



CM is not ofer suport for dualsim.So read this forum,search for a model having suport for cyanogenmod and buy this model.I use Cosmic rom on my S7562


----------



## saumil007 (Feb 27, 2014)

blueallien said:


> CM is not ofer suport for dualsim.So read this forum,search for a model having suport for cyanogenmod and buy this model.I use Cosmic rom on my S7562

Click to collapse



Ohh okay thanks

Sent from my Xperia S using Paranoidandroid B)


----------



## evil.moron (Feb 27, 2014)

*How to avoid rebooting into Android System Recovery*



Mohitash said:


> Whenever you flash cwm for first time if you are on stock....
> 
> -Then never make it boot after flashing cwm.
> -Before starting flashing process, take out the back cover and be ready to pull out the battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



This finally worked for me!
Slight tweak, toggle OFF the auto-reboot option in ODIN. Then, after ODIN shows the PASS sign, remove battery and boot into CWM Recovery with the 4 keys.... 
Finally CWM Recovery, instead of Android System recovery (3e)..

:good:

update:unable to make cwm stick, it reverts to default


----------



## Mohitash (Feb 28, 2014)

*NOTICE About PMP™ SDuos*

*Hello guys,
Hope you all loving and enjoying my works 

I developed- PMP™ Ultra, PMP™ Light, PMP™ U-Ex and PMP™ RaZER custom roms for s duos in sduos forum.

All roms are on their best part based on their different features as per users interest.

Now i am thinking to continue with PMP™ Ultra ROM version updates only, because of 2 reasons-

1st Reason- Most of all users are using PMP™ Ultra only in PMP™ Series and they are loving to use this rom only. Comparing with ultra, there are very few users using my other roms. (Am i right? Correct me if i am wrong here). And also they all are based on same stock 4.0.4 only.

2nd Reason- Lack of time and etc..........

So these are the two reasons for that.

(But downloads for all the last updates of other roms will be always available)

Regards
Mohitash *


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anybody know how to overclock gpu.
I saw an app called stweaks but it requires uci.sh support in kernal.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hitman951 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi guys, if someone has the Stock ROM pls provide me the Touchwiz Launcher (SecLauncher2.apk) found in system/app. Please


----------



## Cajungirl80 (Mar 3, 2014)

KlinkOnE;aa  aulaaa  @a
 a
[email protected]@ 
 a
AcAafa Accad
C
 a
A
 qaQaa
''?;
 @
g
As a 
 Aqc 
 £
a
[email protected])@

 a
And A
 Of a
 @1a

l

 k
  said:
			
		

> awsmanks;503734 49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 3, 2014)

still not commenting 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohitash (Mar 3, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> still not commenting
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Whats going on here.....? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holymoz (Mar 4, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Hi guys, if someone has the Stock ROM pls provide me the Touchwiz Launcher (SecLauncher2.apk) found in system/app. Please

Click to collapse





here, both odex (stock) and deodex if you want it


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## korek2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Problem wifi*

I flashed my phone PMP™ Ultra ROM v6.51 and i have bootloop (like always), next i flashed kernel-xvasek-013-1.17GHz.tar and no bootloop but there is no wifi ? Any solution ?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 4, 2014)

korek2 said:


> I flashed my phone PMP™ Ultra ROM v6.51 and i have bootloop (like always), next i flashed kernel-xvasek-013-1.17GHz.tar and no bootloop but there is no wifi ? Any solution ?

Click to collapse



You need to replace the wifi module!
I recommend replacing all modules  in/system/lib/modules with that from stock rom or pre pmp_u6.5.
You can extract them from 5.5 full rom package for example. You can leave frandom.ko but it wont work with other kernel than BA2X 2.0/1ASDuos.
good luck 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## korek2 (Mar 4, 2014)

All 47 modules ?

Wysłane z mojego Transformer TF101 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 4, 2014)

korek2 said:


> All 47 modules ?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Transformer TF101 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



try ath6kl_sdio.ko only.
Should work also

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## korek2 (Mar 4, 2014)

With this one not working. I will try change all modules. 
I changed all modules and working  
Thanks for help


----------



## Hitman951 (Mar 4, 2014)

holymoz said:


> here, both odex (stock) and deodex if you want it

Click to collapse



Thanks man
EDIT: Placed in system/app set permissons but no result?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 4, 2014)

korek2 said:


> With this one not working. I will try change all modules.
> I changed all modules and working
> Thanks for help

Click to collapse



you are welcome
btw... you heard of the thanks button thing?


----------



## korek2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wysłane z mojego GT-S7562 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## holymoz (Mar 5, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Thanks man
> EDIT: Placed in system/app set permissons but no result?

Click to collapse



only one of the two downloads must be used, depending if you are odex or deodexed


----------



## ritzi.singh (Mar 8, 2014)

*help me*

My phone only shows download mode. 
When i flashed with odin to stock rom it says partition table doesn't exist.
Help unbrick my phone


----------



## krazzykid (Mar 9, 2014)

ritzi.singh said:


> My phone only shows download mode.
> When i flashed with odin to stock rom it says partition table doesn't exist.
> Help unbrick my phone

Click to collapse



The stock firmware might be corrupt. Download another firmware and check if it's working

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dzigi.bau (Mar 9, 2014)

Guy,

Please help.

Installed some custom ROM, which has problems with networks, wrong baseband probably. I did backup with CWM 5.5.0.4, everything went fine. Now, it cannot make restore, since it tells me 

Error while restoring /system!

The 2Gb backup is placed on my exsdcard, found correctly, starts restoring and then it shows above error.

I was reading arround forum for hours and did not find any solution. What can I do to make CWM make restore my previous working stock rom and personal apps and data.

Help.

EDIT:

I read the problem could be wrong CWM Recovery, since I have one which created files ending with ext4.tar.a and what is the correct CMW version for Duos, Siyah, Phils, any others.


----------



## krazzykid (Mar 9, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Guy,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download droidizer cwm for s duos and flash through Odin. Then try restoring. If it fails then try Kyle Open ROM CWM recovery.
When all else fails, download correct firmware from sam mobiles and flash through Odin.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andbehtls (Mar 21, 2014)

*CyanogenMod*

Found this today on Twitter, maybe still a light at the end of the tunnel???

"XT1033-Dual Sim Moto G, Commits need to be merged yet, but calls working on both sims and data on sim1"

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 22, 2014)

andbehtls said:


> Found this today on Twitter, maybe still a light at the end of the tunnel???
> 
> "XT1033-Dual Sim Moto G, Commits need to be merged yet, but calls working on both sims and data on sim1"
> 
> :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



It is called "msim" implementing dual/multisim capability into cm11. There is not much to find about but obviously it is in an almost working state. From time to time there is something to be read in the nightlies change logs of my p3110 running cm11. So I guess there is some light to be seen. ?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlfasMP (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys . Official android update of s duos is released???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## saumil007 (Mar 22, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> Hi guys . Official android update of s duos is released???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Never


----------



## NiTesh (Mar 23, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> Hi guys . Official android update of s duos is released???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No more official updates after october 2013 for INU frimware  Also don't wait for new updates  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AlfasMP (Mar 23, 2014)

NiTesh said:


> No more official updates after october 2013 for INU frimware  Also don't wait for new updates
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



So what can I do ??? Is there any CM11 available for s duos????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## maxb2000 (Mar 23, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> So what can I do ??? Is there any CM11 available for s duos????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, but the developer of Cosmic ROM says that in summer he will try to port CM 11 to S Duos.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NiTesh (Mar 23, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> So what can I do ??? Is there any CM11 available for s duos????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try custom ROM for s doua... i am using Mohitash Ulta PmP it has its importance and  great performance  you will feel after using the same if havent used yet 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




maxb2000 said:


> No, but the developer of Cosmic ROM says that in summer he will try to port CM 11 to S Duos.

Click to collapse



Well is that so then Lets wait for the best Fingers crossed  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bullseye777 (Mar 25, 2014)

*S7562 custom rom rebooting problem*

Hello,

after rooting and instaling custom rom phone restarts sometimes, mostly in high performance... Sometimes it freezes, (i have too restart it). Used PMP Ligth rom and HYD52ROM V5 (MIUI themed). Same with both. Any ideas or solutions why this hapens... Thank's in advance..


----------



## Prasad Rao (Mar 25, 2014)

*Galaxy Trend Duos GT - S7582*

I have a Galaxy Trend Duos GT - S7582 , but can't find anything about rooting it or pre rooted roms.

When I search I find things for Galaxy S Duos.

Can anyone help on this.

Regards,

Prasad.


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Mar 25, 2014)

Prasad Rao said:


> I have a Galaxy Trend Duos GT - S7582 , but can't find anything about rooting it or pre rooted roms.
> 
> When I search I find things for Galaxy S Duos.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try 'Unlock Root' on windows.
http://www.unlockroot.com/

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muditpurohit (Mar 25, 2014)

*Use PMP Ultra 7.5.1. It is awesome.*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Use PMP Ultra 7.5.1. It is awesome.


----------



## holymoz (Mar 26, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> No, but the developer of Cosmic ROM says that in summer he will try to port CM 11 to S Duos.

Click to collapse




cm11 it's our last hope

my friend bought for 310 euro a grand 2 duos G7102, dual sim, 5,25 inch, quad [email protected], 1,5 gb ram, android 4.3, it's a monster, and we are stuck here with this crappy phone


----------



## Mohitash (Mar 27, 2014)

*New Thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696187

Cheers
Mohitash*


----------



## ritzi.singh (Mar 28, 2014)

krazzykid said:


> The stock firmware might be corrupt. Download another firmware and check if it's working
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It says partition table does not exist and when using a pit file it says partition erase fail.

Please help me


----------



## ritzi.singh (Mar 29, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> I read somewhere in xda that flashing pit file..must be your last resort. And not recommented.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nothing else was working.. Whatever i do it says partition table doesn't exist or partition erase fail or mbr erase fail


----------



## 25vikasp (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are facing language issue in custom Roms.or like only stock  do this.flash latest xxbmj1.root it using kaush superuser. Flash xvasek kernel i prefer 1.17 ghz.remove bloatwares using any apps, to see what to remove just check the custom roms op.try some build prompt tweaks like project fluid.disable cpu rendering.use pimp my Rom app.flash pure performance and comadose mod..clean cache everday once in day ,use greenify.I got score 4800 with 25 to 30 apps installed.and I am happy with that.battery last long whole day with heavy use with data on for 3hours.no music skips for me 

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalpanath (Mar 30, 2014)

*Samsung s duos*

i have been rooted my samsung s duos..... but still it make hanging while using it,, plz help me to get solution.....


----------



## Gungamathic (Mar 30, 2014)

kalpanath said:


> i have been rooted my samsung s duos..... but still it make hanging while using it,, plz help me to get solution.....

Click to collapse



Root isn't going to fix any performance issues on your device, flashing a custom ROM or kernel might do that, see THIS, you can find all the known custom ROMs and Kernels for Samsung Galaxy S Duos.


----------



## grzaxman (Mar 30, 2014)

Gungamathic said:


> Root isn't going to fix any performance issues on your device, flashing a custom ROM or kernel might do that, see THIS, you can find all the known custom ROMs and Kernels for Samsung Galaxy S Duos.

Click to collapse



hello friens..which is best rom?light or ultra?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Mar 30, 2014)

grzaxman said:


> hello friens..which is best rom?light or ultra?

Click to collapse



what is the best coke? sure its not light! There are no more updates for light anyway you do not have to choose....




Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Gungamathic (Mar 30, 2014)

grzaxman said:


> hello friens..which is best rom?light or ultra?

Click to collapse



Although you have to decide that, because there is no such thing as "Best ROM" for everyone, you choose what's best for you, and use it, I would recommend PMP Ultra, since the PMP Light is abandoned and it's developer doesn't work on it anymore.


----------



## Hitman951 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think ultra is the best.Pmp light is unsupported now

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## wurstherpes (Mar 31, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> what is the best coke? sure its not light! There are no more updates for light anyway you do not have to choose....

Click to collapse



ULTRA...


----------



## maxb2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Now let's what rootCoder makes with his CM 11 ROM, it will be nice to release it for us to test it


----------



## saumil007 (Mar 31, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> Now let's what rootCoder makes with his CM 11 ROM, it will be nice to release it for us to test it

Click to collapse



You mean some developer compiled cm 11 for s duos ? If yes gimme link please


----------



## holymoz (Mar 31, 2014)

saumil007 said:


> You mean some developer compiled cm 11 for s duos ? If yes gimme link please

Click to collapse



here bro

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50836347


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mohitash (Mar 31, 2014)

saumil007 said:


> You mean some developer compiled cm 11 for s duos ? If yes gimme link please

Click to collapse



Not compiled...not ported...
Its just a same cm 11 of AceIIx working on our s duos already..

Negative things-
Not working smooth as it should be....all issues are mentioned there in thread of AceIIx  and for s duos sim are also not working because its not ported.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wurstherpes (Mar 31, 2014)

Want someone to try?
PhilZ Touch Recovery

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...5-11-2012-philz-touch-3-00-cwm-based-t1840223

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishalkh100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Its ultra for sure. im using it and its far better than light

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hemssmriti (Apr 6, 2014)

*Same Problem Here...........*



VersusKasparov said:


> The software update is 36.29 MB (improved Stability)
> 
> I flashed back stock recovery but still could not update the firmware. Is it coz my phone is still rooted? Pls does anyone know where i can get this update in zip format so that i can just flash it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have the same problem as well. I tried to update my device so many times but the same error message appears. "Could not update the firmware". 
Please someone help us out.


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 6, 2014)

Hemssmriti said:


> I have the same problem as well. I tried to update my device so many times but the same error message appears. "Could not update the firmware".
> Please someone help us out.

Click to collapse



You can't update your device when it's rooted


----------



## SushilR (Apr 8, 2014)

*I have also bricked my android*

I am facing the same issue, I tried to create a swap file, but when rebooted my android , its not starting up. showing samsung logo and then show nothing. neither i am able to go to recovery mode nor in downloading mode. 

Please help me here, my phone is samsung s duos s7562


Thanks
Sushil R


----------



## jman0 (Apr 8, 2014)

SushilR said:


> I am facing the same issue, I tried to create a swap file, but when rebooted my android , its not starting up. showing samsung logo and then show nothing. neither i am able to go to recovery mode nor in downloading mode.
> 
> Please help me here, my phone is samsung s duos s7562
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your best option now is using a usb jig. It's a little device which you plug into the microusb connector while the phone is off. It switches the phone on and activates download mode. You can build your own or buy one off eBay or Amazon. Look for Samsung usb jig on those sites and you'll found plenty and cheap.


----------



## SushilR (Apr 8, 2014)

*Thamls*



jman0 said:


> Your best option now is using a usb jig. It's a little device which you plug into the microusb connector while the phone is off. It switches the phone on and activates download mode. You can build your own or buy one off eBay or Amazon. Look for Samsung usb jig on those sites and you'll found plenty and cheap.

Click to collapse




Thanks sir, I have ordered one now, hope it will work. please let me know once i have that jig, how would i use it.

Regrads
Sushil R


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 8, 2014)

Want to Install KyleOpen ROM from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

I am trying to download the XXBMD6 ROM but after completion it says Failed-Network error and simply doesnt show the file. This has happened multiple times. Is there an alternate link for that file?

Also I am relatively new to this rooting and flashing process and I have a new S Duos. Its been a little difficult for me to understand the steps but I will type them down and please let me know if I understood it correctly:

1. Download the XXBMD6 Stock ROM (which I am not able to)
2. Run ODIN and select the Stock ROM
3. Turn ON mobile in Download Mode and flash the Stock ROM 
4. Then flash the CWM in similar way from ODIN from the attached zip file on first page.
5. Put KyleOpen ROM 3.4.0 on MicroSD Card
6. Reboot phone in Recovery Mode
7. select Install zip from SDCard option

Please let me know if thats how its supposed to be? Also can I know what is the Kyleopen Tool does?

Also what is the Superuser mod? Do I need to flash that too?


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 9, 2014)

ZeusGam3r said:


> Want to Install KyleOpen ROM from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> I am trying to download the XXBMD6 ROM but after completion it says Failed-Network error and simply doesnt show the file. This has happened multiple times. Is there an alternate link for that file?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so before you flash a custom ROM like KyleOpen ROM you need to have proper root, basically when you flash CWM on your phone you need to flash the SuperUser application through CWM too, then you can flash a custom ROM through CWM. If you want a more detailed thread for Samsung Galaxy S Duos, See THIS. And superuser is just an application that controls the permission for other apps that require root, other words it asks you if you want to allow the apps that require root access to use the root permissions, yes you do need to flash that.


----------



## gzreza (Apr 9, 2014)

same problem here bro . u can use custom rom to increase ur performance .


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 9, 2014)

Gungamathic said:


> Ok, so before you flash a custom ROM like KyleOpen ROM you need to have proper root, basically when you flash CWM on your phone you need to flash the SuperUser application through CWM too, then you can flash a custom ROM through CWM. If you want a more detailed thread for Samsung Galaxy S Duos, See THIS. And superuser is just an application that controls the permission for other apps that require root, other words it asks you if you want to allow the apps that require root access to use the root permissions, yes you do need to flash that.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply (Thanked) Ok so my baseband version says S7562XXBMD4 and I have CWM 5.5 flashed on my S Duos. I also flashed the SuperUser root mod from the link you gave me using CWM.

I think now I should flash KyleopenROM right?

Also I actually have another S Duos and I was planning on putting PMP Ultra on it like you have. Is the procedure same for that? What is the baseband to use for it? If you dont mind can you please type down the steps from starting till installing the ROM.

Thanx!

P.S: The second S Duos always freezes and restarts the TouchWiz UI


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 9, 2014)

ZeusGam3r said:


> Thanks for reply (Thanked) Ok so my baseband version says S7562XXBMD4 and I have CWM 5.5 flashed on my S Duos. I also flashed the SuperUser root mod from the link you gave me using CWM.
> 
> I think now I should flash KyleopenROM right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad I helped, so what you have to do now is:
1. Copy the ROM to you SD Card
2. Reboot to CWM Recovery
3. Choose install zip from sdcard and find the ROM that you have copied earlier 
4. Select 'Yes'
And that's pretty much it for the KyleOpen ROM.
If you want to flash PMP Ultra you have to go through the same procedure except you have to flash the PMP Ultra 7.0, then 7.5.1 and then 7.9 if you want it to work properly. Remember you have to boot the phone at least once after each flash otherwise it won't probably boot at all (happened to me). If you are going to wipe all the data on your phone, you have to install PMP Ultra 5.5 initially before installing 7.0, then 7.5.1 then 7.9. The baseband can be the same one you use for both KyleOpen and PMP Ultra, honestly I never had a problem with baseband versions with any of the ROMs made for the S Duos, but it might be different for you so I'd recommend you to use the same baseband you used for KyleOpen ROM

- IF you're having boot-loops you have to flash a different kernel because some GT-S7562 (S Duos) devices can't afford a kernel clocked more than around 1.15 GHz, you can find the kernel list HERE, I use the one that's clocked at 1.13 GHz but you might want or have to use a different one, to flash a different kernel simply use Odin just like the way you flash a stock ROM to your device. BUT you only need to flash a different kernel if you are having boot-loops (device trying to restart constantly). 

- IF you had boot-loops and flashed a different kernel and your device booted up just fine, you also have to change the system modules otherwise you aren't going to be able to use Wi-Fi, so copy these files ( View attachment modules.zip ) and paste them in /system/lib (extract the zip file and copy the whole folder called "modules"), I used ES File Explorer to do this which comes with the ROM, if you do, remember to check the "Root Explorer" option and "Show Hidden Files" and switch them ON. Enjoy.


----------



## $anidhya (Apr 9, 2014)

*Same problem faced in sisters S Duos*

As she approached Samsung care they replaced the build of rom & now it is working fine.:good:


----------



## grzaxman (Apr 9, 2014)

hello..a friend of mine said to me that if i go to settings-advanced/dev options-limit background processes and choose 4 processes at most the phone will work much faster..has anyone try this?do i have any problem with the calls?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 9, 2014)

grzaxman said:


> hello..a friend of mine said to me that if i go to settings-advanced/dev options-limit background processes and choose 4 processes at most the phone will work much faster..has anyone try this?do i have any problem with the calls?

Click to collapse



Hm... think about it. This will force the system to kill and reload processes more often. Actually this will slow down and consume more battery. But it will barely be measurable.
Don't forget the S7562
...is a slow device..
..is a slow device..
.stays slow 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

Help guys ! Turned off my galaxy s duos at the morning and now it won't turn on.(I didn't flashed anything) and i had 48% battery left.Stuck at Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 Logo. help!!


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Help guys ! Turned off my galaxy s duos at the morning and now it won't turn on.(I didn't flashed anything) and i had 48% battery left.Stuck at Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562 Logo. help!!

Click to collapse



What about recovery or download mode?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> What about recovery or download mode?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Not sure why, but recovery is not working, but download mode is working and i will flash stock rom with odin


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Not sure why, but recovery is not working, but download mode is working and i will flash stock rom with odin

Click to collapse



Why not flash recovery and restore backup?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Why not flash recovery and restore backup?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Flashed stock rom but phone won't startup again (this time it's on Samsung logo, not on galaxy s duos logo) and big problem : i cannot get into recovery HELP!


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 10, 2014)

> [quote name="KlinkOnE" post=51794297]Why not flash recovery and restore backup?<br />
> <br />
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



<br />
Flashed stock rom but phone won't startup again (this time it's on Samsung logo, not on galaxy s duos logo) and big problem : i cannot get into recovery HELP![/QUOTE]
Flash cwm

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> <br />
> Flashed stock rom but phone won't startup again (this time it's on Samsung logo, not on galaxy s duos logo) and big problem : i cannot get into recovery HELP!

Click to collapse



Flash cwm

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562[/QUOTE]
What the hell is happening to my phone ?!?!?!?!? Cannot get into download mode now
WTFFFFFF


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Flash cwm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562
> What the hell is happening to my phone ?!?!?!?!? Cannot get into download mode now
> WTFFFFFF

Click to collapse



Wipe data/cache dalvik cache, format /system through CWM and flash a clean stock ROM, see if this works.


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

Gungamathic said:


> Wipe data/cache dalvik cache, format /system through CWM and flash a clean stock ROM, see if this works.

Click to collapse



But that's what i said in previous page, cannot get into download to flash CWM with odin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



you ca just root the device and uninstall all the apps you are not using


----------



## Gungamathic (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> But that's what i said in previous page, cannot get into download to flash CWM with odin

Click to collapse



Ouch, I guess you bricked your device then, if it's bricked the only option is an USB jig then...


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

Gungamathic said:


> Ouch, I guess you bricked your device then, if it's bricked the only option is an USB jig then...

Click to collapse



I can't get into download or recovery but i think is not dead at all (when plug in to charger it shows it's charging) and i can turn it on but stuck at SAMSUNG Logo


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> I can't get into download or recovery but i think is not dead at all (when plug in to charger it shows it's charging) and i can turn it on but stuck at SAMSUNG Logo

Click to collapse



Can you see a samsung logo while the device shutting on ???

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> Can you see a samsung logo while the device shutting on ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 YES i can


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 10, 2014)

After I installed stock firmware BMD6 for my country, I have a huge problem with GSM signal from my mobile operators. Do you have some trick how to solve it.


----------



## alligator_asl (Apr 10, 2014)

SgsD said:


> YES i can

Click to collapse



How do you try to get onto download/recovery?

```
How to Enter Download Mode on Galaxy S Duos S7562
=================================================

Step 1 - Turn OFF your Galaxy S Duos.

Step 2 - Make sure your phone is unplugged from the USB cable.

Step 3 - Now press the following keys on your phone:
     Volume Down + Home + Power. Leave the buttons as soon as
     you feel the phone vibrate.

Step 4 - Now wait till you see the following warning screen.

Step 5 - Press the Volume Up key to continue to the Download Mode.
     You will see the following screen then.

That’s it. You are now in the Download Mode. If you want to get 
out of it, simple hold the Power button for a few seconds 
(around 10 sec.) and your phone will reboot normally.
```


```
Method 1: Using Keys Combination to Enter Recovery Mode
=======================================================

Step 1 - Turn OFF your Galaxy S Duos.

Step 2 - Switch ON the phone while pressing and holding
     Volume Down + Volume Up + Home + Power buttons together.

That’s it! You are now in the Recovery Mode of your Galaxy S Duos S7562.
NOTE: For those who are not able to figure out the key combination 
method to enter Recovery Mode in Galaxy S Duos. So, we will be using 
the ADB method for Recovery Mode for them below as we have written 
in a tutorial once before.

Method 2: Using ADB on Windows to Enter Recovery Mode
=====================================================

Step 1 - Make sure USB drivers / ADB drivers for Galaxy S Duos
     have been installed and ADB is configured on your computer.

Step 2 - Connect your Galaxy S Duos to your PC with a USB cable
     and install ADB drivers (if needed).

Step 3 - Navigate to android-sdk-windowsplatform-tools directory
     and open Command Prompt (Shift + Right-click anywhere
     in the folder > Open Command Prompt).

Step 4 - Type in the following command and press Enter.

     adb reboot recovery

Step 5 - Your Galaxy S Duos will turn OFF and then boot into the
     Recovery Mode. Navigate up and down using the volume keys.
```
If that do'nt work, try this!


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 10, 2014)

alligator_asl said:


> How do you try to get onto download/recovery?
> 
> ```
> How to Enter Download Mode on Galaxy S Duos S7562
> ...

Click to collapse



I try the same ways but nothing


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 11, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> After I installed stock firmware BMD6 for my country, I have a huge problem with GSM signal from my mobile operators. Do you have some trick how to solve it.

Click to collapse



Try a different kernal . IT SHOULD WORK FOR YOU .

CLICK THANKS IF I HELPED

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------




SgsD said:


> I try the same ways but nothing

Click to collapse



I have the last solution .

1. Connect your phone to a computer(via kies) .

2 . Kies will auto detect your device .

3 .Update your OS through kies  
4 . Click thanks .


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




dzigi.bau said:


> After I installed stock firmware BMD6 for my country, I have a huge problem with GSM signal from my mobile operators. Do you have some trick how to solve it.

Click to collapse



Try a different custom kernal .

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

I am having certain issues with KyleOpen ROM. Some apps like gallery is missing and messages keep popping up like "Unforunately XXX has stopped working"

Do I have to flash the ROM again?


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 11, 2014)

ZeusGam3r said:


> I am having certain issues with KyleOpen ROM. Some apps like gallery is missing and messages keep popping up like "Unforunately XXX has stopped working"
> 
> Do I have to flash the ROM again?

Click to collapse



No you don't have to flash the rom again . 
Some features like 

Gallery app
CM file manager (instead of old file manager)
Built in screenshot function
Some apps like chrome
Old touchwiz launcher
Music app
Video app

are missed . 
I am using this rom and I solved all problems . (I can't upload it due to bad network connection ).

The real reason is it is an AOSP project . No one can't add copyrighted apps in it . Google restricted google apps like Gmail from sharing . 

Hope I helped . Please click the thanks button .

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> No you don't have to flash the rom again .
> Some features like
> 
> Gallery app
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I add those Apps then?


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 11, 2014)

ZeusGam3r said:


> How do I add those Apps then?

Click to collapse



Add apps on system folder . 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> Add apps on system folder .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry for being a Noob here, but how exactly should I be doing that?

I mean where do I download those apps from and where should I put them and how?


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 11, 2014)

ZeusGam3r said:


> Sorry for being a Noob here, but how exactly should I be doing that?
> 
> I mean where do I download those apps from and where should I put them and how?

Click to collapse



I add some apps from my stock rom and google . You can find them from xda developers (Sorry I have no time for searching) . 
Just search gapps for this rom .
OR add something like google app packages .
Just contact the rom builder . He can help you more than me .
Thank you

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> I add some apps from my stock rom and google . You can find them from xda developers (Sorry I have no time for searching) .
> Just search gapps for this rom .
> OR add something like google app packages .
> Just contact the rom builder . He can help you more than me .
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thanx I will try that out. I cant contact the rom builder he does not want to receive messages. And my post count is too low to reply in his thread. xD Anyways I will try what you said.


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> What apps do you need... I can give you.

Click to collapse



Well currently I need CM9 Gallery app for KyleOpen ROM since this link is not working for me: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_NLqfSyZfYARmJOaDNRQ1pwdnc/edit

It says> You've reached the bandwidth limit for viewing or downloading files that aren't in Google Docs format. Please try again later.
You can also try to download the original document by clicking here.

P.S: Is it possible to change wallpapers with CM9 Gallery?


----------



## ZeusGam3r (Apr 11, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> Currently iam on stock rom, will give you that app when i reach home.
> 
> Yes, But you cant change home screen wallpaper,using cm9 gallery app.

Click to collapse



Oh damn! I wanted to change my Lockscreen and Homescreen wallpapers coz right now both are different and they are making me dizzy. I might have to install the Stock Gallery then.


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 11, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> Try a different kernal . IT SHOULD WORK FOR YOU .
> 
> CLICK THANKS IF I HELPED
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for response. I am using stock, original kernel from Samsung, upgraded to latest XXBMD6 kernel, Anrdoid 4.0.4 and suddenly may GSM signal became very weak and unstable. At the same time, I feel a little affraid to use Custom Kernels like Kyle Open Roms or PMP Ultra, since they are missing some oridinary system apps, which needs to be installed after Custom Rom installation.

Do you have some trick in phone setup, service menues where I can make GSM signal more stable and strong. I live very near to GSM station, see it from my window, which means I should not have a problem with a signal. Is it possbile that inside antena is out of order or something.


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello guys, which is the best kernel for our device????? Is SilverNexus Better than BA2X 2.0 ??


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 12, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Hello guys, which is the best kernel for our device????? Is SilverNexus Better than BA2X 2.0 ??

Click to collapse



No
BA2X is the most advanced available for stock. It also features custom frandom module for fast entropy generation.

....after all it depends on your personal flavor...try them 1by1

backup your modules in /system/lib/modules  you'll need it when switching back from ba2x to another kernel

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## SushilR (Apr 12, 2014)

*same issue again*



jman0 said:


> Your best option now is using a usb jig. It's a little device which you plug into the microusb connector while the phone is off. It switches the phone on and activates download mode. You can build your own or buy one off eBay or Amazon. Look for Samsung usb jig on those sites and you'll found plenty and cheap.

Click to collapse



Hi Jman,

I purchased the smasung JIG device and plugged into the usb port of the phone, but still the same issue, my phone is just flashing when i connected the JIG,same way when i connect the charger to it.

Please suggest

Regards
Sushil R


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi guys, just flashed BA2X 2.0 Kernel.Does it support init.d ??


----------



## SushilR (Apr 12, 2014)

*same issue again with samsung sdous*



IjazCI said:


> Did you flashed any wrong zip/rom through cwm/twrp. If so most probably it wiped your bootloader.. Then Samsung service center is your only option

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have installed the kyleopen custom rom, it was working fine, till i installed a app called a swapper and created a swap file. but when i rebooted my device, it never gets ON 

Neither kies detect it, its always ON and off in ODIN,Kies whenever i attached the device to Laptop. when i plugged the charger it does not shows anything.

Samsung JIG device also doest not helped me here.

Regards


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 12, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Hi guys, just flashed BA2X 2.0 Kernel.Does it support init.d ??

Click to collapse



How did you do it and where did you downloaded the kernel.

Is it better than this one, original stock for duos.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 12, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Hi guys, just flashed BA2X 2.0 Kernel.Does it support init.d ??

Click to collapse



Yes it does.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 12, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> How did you do it and where did you downloaded the kernel.
> 
> Is it better than this one, original stock for duos.

Click to collapse



better than stock, it is very advanced - it has many governors and i/o schedulers.Give it a try. Here's the link  http://ge.tt/api/1/files/6j0a3fI1/0/blob?download
Just simply flash with CWM. And don't forget to press thanks


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 12, 2014)

SgsD said:


> better than stock, it is very advanced - it has many governors and i/o schedulers.Give it a try. Here's the link
> 
> Just simply flash with CWM. And don't forget to press thanks

Click to collapse



Thank you mate, hit thanks already. *Is it overclocked kernel and how much*. 

I am not willing to burn myself during phone talks. 

If that make my WiFi stopped working, I will find you.


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 12, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Thank you mate, hit thanks already. *Is it overclocked kernel and how much*.
> 
> I am not willing to burn myself during phone talks.
> 
> If that make my WiFi stopped working, I will find you.

Click to collapse



 Overclocked at 1209 Mhz.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 12, 2014)

SgsD said:


> better than stock, it is very advanced - it has many governors and i/o schedulers.Give it a try. Here's the link  http://ge.tt/api/1/files/6j0a3fI1/0/blob?download
> Just simply flash with CWM. And don't forget to press thanks

Click to collapse



btw...
do you know where the thanks button is?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




IjazCI said:


> Does It shows the boot logo of s7560m ?

Click to collapse



It should! What else?


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 12, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> btw...
> do you know where the thanks button is?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Do you know what driver inside of modules controls GSM signal and it it possible to use BuildProp or Init.d to control it somehow, to put different values in order to make signals better.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 12, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know what driver inside of modules controls GSM signal and it it possible to use BuildProp or Init.d to control it somehow, to put different values in order to make signals better.

Click to collapse



No...if you mean signal strength.
I don't know and I don't think it is possible. Be careful with build.prop and init.d if you do not exactly know what you're doing. This could end in bootloop easily.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 13, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> No...if you mean signal strength.
> I don't know and I don't think it is possible. Be careful with build.prop and init.d if you do not exactly know what you're doing. This could end in bootloop easily.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse




It ended with bootloop. I editted build.prop

Do you have samo CWM zip file with original build.prop that I can use to restore my phone.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 13, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> NO... ! It Showned s7562 logo.

Click to collapse



Yes after S7562 comes ACE II X 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 13, 2014)

@all GT-S7562 Users, try GLTools. It's an alternative to Chainfire3D.I tried it on my GT-S7562 and i get no lag at 3D Games.Here's the original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2615514
Press Thanks if you find my post useful.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 13, 2014)

SgsD said:


> better than stock, it is very advanced - it has many governors and i/o schedulers.Give it a try. Here's the link  http://ge.tt/api/1/files/6j0a3fI1/0/blob?download
> Just simply flash with CWM. And don't forget to press thanks

Click to collapse



I made phone working again, make a little testing and have a problem.

My WiFI cannot be turned On with KyleOpen Kernel, Sivlernexus Kernel, Breakfast kernel. The all have driver for older modem, I saw it in the lib/modules.

BA2X works, WiFI works, but Kies does not recognise my phone and I am not able to return back my Phone Book. It is probably beacuse of fact that it use s7560 kernel as base, and Kies has a problem to recognize phone. Can someone check it out and make fixed BA2X 2.0 kernel.

Also, it would be great it Kyle or SilverDragon of Mohitash or anybody with knowledge dan compile just a kernel (3-5Mb) with included newer Wifi Drivers and the one which Kies would recognise.

Thank you guys.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 13, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Also, it would be great it Kyle or SilverDragon of Mohitash or anybody with knowledge dan compile just a kernel (3-5Mb) with included newer Wifi Drivers and the one which Kies would recognise.
> 
> Thank you guys.

Click to collapse



Would be great if you gain some knowledge too. Maybe ask Kyle.... Sorry for sarcasm but I could not resist.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 13, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Would be great if you gain some knowledge too. Maybe ask Kyle.... Sorry for sarcasm but I could not resist.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Listen, I make a lot of efforts here to do ti as much as possible by my own. 

No problem buddy, tell me this. I saw you suggest someone to copy driver files to lib/modules like ath.ko and ath6kl_sdio.ko or all other 47 files. But the problem is, I do not know how to do it. I have Android Commander PC Utility which I use to browse files, but I cannot copy anything to phone. It say something I do not have permission or it has no root access, although my phone is properly rooted.

Can I copy some driver files I extracted from my Stock BMD6 firmware and put it into lib/modules which all will make my WiFi working again. 

Yes, I heard when I copy files it has to be done something with permissions. Could you help me or this will be another point for jokes on my account.


----------



## 25vikasp (Apr 13, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> How did you do it and where did you downloaded the kernel.
> 
> Is it better than this one, original stock for duos.

Click to collapse











SgsD said:


> better than stock, it is very advanced - it has many governors and i/o schedulers.Give it a try. Here's the link  http://ge.tt/api/1/files/6j0a3fI1/0/blob?download
> Just simply flash with CWM. And don't forget to press thanks

Click to collapse











dzigi.bau said:


> Thank you mate, hit thanks already. *Is it overclocked kernel and how much*.
> 
> I am not willing to burn myself during phone talks.
> 
> If that make my WiFi stopped working, I will find you.

Click to collapse



There are various tutorials how to extract kernel from Rom search it.I don't prefer ba2x kernel cause my all root apps are forceclosing after installing that..now the main WiFi hotspots error , I can connect to others but no one can connect me showing obtaining ip address then connection closed:sly: I changed kernel no use

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saumil007 (Apr 13, 2014)

Still no cm11 with working gsm?

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 13, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Listen, I make a lot of efforts here to do ti as much as possible by my own.
> 
> No problem buddy, tell me this. I saw you suggest someone to copy driver files to lib/modules like ath.ko and ath6kl_sdio.ko or all other 47 files. But the problem is, I do not know how to do it. I have Android Commander PC Utility which I use to browse files, but I cannot copy anything to phone. It say something I do not have permission or it has no root access, although my phone is properly rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Dzigi,
I apologize though this was not meant to be a joke.
Copy your stock modules to int/ext sdcard. Then move them in /system...... using any root explorer. I use ES File Explorer you'll find in market. Permissions have to be 644 which means also rw,r,r. You will find out how to set it is easy. That's it...should work. 
btw did you find out about who /what is Kyle?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 13, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Hi Dzigi,
> I apologize though this was not meant to be a joke.
> Copy your stock modules to int/ext sdcard. Then move them in /system...... using any root explorer. I use ES File Explorer you'll find in market. Permissions have to be 644 which means also rw,r,r. You will find out how to set it is easy. That's it...should work.
> btw did you find out about who /what is Kyle?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I did not search for Kyle, do not know who is he or she. 

I am preparing to copy/paste files you said, although someone said it is better to copy all 47, I think.

You meant copy files, reboot phone and that is it, or something else.

EDIT:

Worked, after copying all 45 files extracted from original Stock Firmware system.img.ext4, folder system/lib/modules and trasfered it to phone using Android Comander I found here on the forums. It did not need any reboot, just started working


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 13, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> No, I did not search for Kyle, do not know who is he or she.
> 
> I am preparing to copy/paste files you said, although someone said it is better to copy all 47, I think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry did not mention it is necessary to replace all. Works for me every time.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 13, 2014)

DELETED


----------



## holymoz (Apr 16, 2014)

there are some less known kernels compatible with s7562, I listed them here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51901672&postcount=7

very good  performing


----------



## dpnobody (Apr 16, 2014)

*AOSP Looks*

Anyone know how to get the AOSP ICS looks for any rom. Currently using PMP Ultra so it would be great if it is themed for that rom.


----------



## ashish289 (Apr 16, 2014)

*s duos bricked*

 my s duos bricked while flashing baseband  it turns on show samsung logo  and then shutdown  and not boot to download mode and recovery mode .  i want to know  its hard bricked or soft bricked . also usb jig may helpful . please help .....


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 17, 2014)

ashish289 said:


> my s duos bricked while flashing baseband  it turns on show samsung logo  and then shutdown  and not boot to download mode and recovery mode .  i want to know  its hard bricked or soft bricked . also usb jig may helpful . please help .....

Click to collapse



I have bricked my device just like you.It's a hard brick.The way i get it to work back:
1.Pull the battery off
2.Press Download mode combination(Volume Up,Home,Power) and put battery back while pressing the 3 buttons
3.Flash Stock Rom via odin
If that don't work try with a usb jig.


----------



## ashish289 (Apr 17, 2014)

SgsD said:


> I have bricked my device just like you.It's a hard brick.The way i get it to work back:
> 1.Pull the battery off
> 2.Press Download mode combination(Volume Up,Home,Power) and put battery back while pressing the 3 buttons
> 3.Flash Stock Rom via odin
> If that don't work try with a usb jig.

Click to collapse



recovery and download combination are not working only switch on and off    i think it only possible via usb jig that i dont own


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 17, 2014)

*need help...*

I saw in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50834061 how to flash cm 11 in Galaxy s Duos. But now i have a question.
Do i have to flash the kernel shown in the thread (that Form seannym)When i want to  install the rom or does cm work with stock kernel? And can i flash it over stock kernel ? 
(Sorry for the questions but im a noob...)

Device:Galaxy S Duos 
Rom:Stock Rom (Rooted)
Recovery:CWM Version 5.5.0.4


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys, just a little question.Sometimes my phone reboots itself.Can be this from the kernel? I tried changing governor to performance and phone reboots itself,but when change it to SmartassV2 there is no reboot.


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 18, 2014)

*need help...*

Please ! I really need an answer for my question!


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 18, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> I saw in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50834061 how to flash cm 11 in Galaxy s Duos. But now i have a question.
> Do i have to flash the kernel shown in the thread (that Form seannym)When i want to  install the rom or does cm work with stock kernel? And can i flash it over stock kernel ?
> (Sorry for the questions but im a noob...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No the kernel is within the rom package. Try the latest build by jonypx09 not that one. May I ask why you want to install cm11?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




SgsD said:


> Hey guys, just a little question.Sometimes my phone reboots itself.Can be this from the kernel? I tried changing governor to performance and phone reboots itself,but when change it to SmartassV2 there is no reboot.

Click to collapse



possible... but hard to say with so much information 
Kernel?
Clock speed?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 18, 2014)

*good to know*



KlinkOnE said:


> No the kernel is within the rom package. Try the latest build by jonypx09 not that one. May I ask why you want to install cm11?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first thx for your answer ...
I know the rom is not finished yet.i just want to test until it is stable 

Sent from my S Duos GT-S 7562


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 18, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> first thx for your answer ...
> I know the rom is not finished yet.i just want to test until it is stable
> 
> Sent from my S Duos GT-S 7562

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong this rom linked there is no test build for S7562. It is a way old original S7560m build by seannym. It is stable.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 18, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Don't get me wrong this rom linked there is no test build for S7562. It is a way old original S7560m build by seannym. It is stable.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



I know what you mean . With getting stable i mean that i wait until the devs are finished porting it for galaxy s duos. At the moment it works fine except network.


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, i am currently using sadman2 gpu and cpu oc kernel on my gt-s7562, but it's unstable.My question is can i flash ba2x 2.0 kernel over this or first i must flash stock kernel?


----------



## Mohitash (Apr 19, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Hi, i am currently using sadman2 gpu and cpu oc kernel on my gt-s7562, but it's unstable.My question is can i flash ba2x 2.0 kernel over this or first i must flash stock kernel?

Click to collapse



You can flash over...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## av2588 (Apr 19, 2014)

I suggests installing PMP Ultra v. 8.0 by Sir Mohitash: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112


----------



## holymoz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Hi, i am currently using sadman2 gpu and cpu oc kernel on my gt-s7562, but it's unstable.My question is can i flash ba2x 2.0 kernel over this or first i must flash stock kernel?

Click to collapse



try use a kernel with lower oc, if you set governor to performance cpu goes always at maximum speed so if this speed it's not good supported by hardware then reboots.
you must know what are the max absolute stable freq for your cpu, then you can use different kernel but never over that freq.
I suggest try the breakfast kernels that are plenty of freq, here


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42037184&postcount=1162

use those to know your maximum stable freq

anyway for sadman kernels works better with smartassv2 and Vr


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 19, 2014)

holymoz said:


> try use a kernel with lower oc, if you set governor to performance cpu goes always at maximum speed so if this speed it's not good supported by hardware then reboots.
> you must know what are the max absolute stable freq for your cpu, then you can use different kernel but never over that freq.
> I suggest try the breakfast kernels that are plenty of freq, here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so i can flash breakfast kernel over sadman2 kernel?


----------



## holymoz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Ok, so i can flash breakfast kernel over sadman2 kernel?

Click to collapse



not directly, sadman2 kernel have updated the modules, to flash another kernel you must restore the old modules and then flash the breakfast kernel.

before all make a cwm or twrp backup.

use a root explolrer and place the modules in system/lib/modules

If you don't have older modules you can extract them from a previous cwm backup (tell you later how).
I attached the modules for baseband bmj1 that is mine


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 19, 2014)

holymoz said:


> not directly, sadman2 kernel have updated the modules, to flash another kernel you must restore the old modules and then flash the breakfast kernel.
> 
> before all make a cwm or twrp backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using baseband S7562XXBML1


----------



## holymoz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> I am using baseband S7562XXBML1

Click to collapse



have you an old cwm backup? if not, have you the firmware that you flashed?


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 19, 2014)

holymoz said:


> have you an old cwm backup? if not, have you the firmware that you flashed?

Click to collapse



Latest firmware (feb. 2014) for Greece


----------



## holymoz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Latest firmware (feb. 2014) for Greece

Click to collapse



you can get the modules from there.

open the md5 file of the firmware with winrar.

extract the file system.img.ext4

using this program to open the above file

http://sourceforge.net/projects/androidicsjbext/

search in the lib folder

wath the module folder, rigt click, extract.

in you phone delete the system/lib/modules folder and replace with that you extract


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 19, 2014)

holymoz said:


> you can get the modules from there.
> 
> open the md5 file of the firmware with winrar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx, i made it
If someone wants the modules for S7562XXBML1 there they are :


----------



## grzaxman (Apr 19, 2014)

hello friends..i have a problem..i use 2 sims..the first for data and the second for calls..when i use data from sim 1 i can't receive calls from sim 2..and at the settings-sim card manager i can't choose to receive incoming calls via other sim while using data service because it is not working(it is  not have light and it's not working)!i have pmp ultra rom right now but i have the problem and at the original rom!!can you help me?


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 20, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 20, 2014)

holymoz said:


> not directly, sadman2 kernel have updated the modules, to flash another kernel you must restore the old modules and then flash the breakfast kernel.
> 
> before all make a cwm or twrp backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi man, just to ask you. 
1.Is the sadman2 kernel with CPU and GPU OC stable for you ?
2.If yes,what governor and scheduler are you using in no-frills ,setcpu or any of the cpu control apps ?
EDIT : i placed my extracted modules on my extSDcard then with root browser selected copy, then goto system/lib selected paste but it says me : "Operation Failed"


----------



## holymoz (Apr 20, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Hi man, just to ask you.
> 1.Is the sadman2 kernel with CPU and GPU OC stable for you ?
> 2.If yes,what governor and scheduler are you using in no-frills ,setcpu or any of the cpu control apps ?
> EDIT : i placed my extracted modules on my extSDcard then with root browser selected copy, then goto system/lib selected paste but it says me : "Operation Failed"

Click to collapse



Yes for me is stable, you must choose the right oc, mine is 1152, over get unstable, try different kernels ti find tours.
Best for sadmans smartassv2 and Vr for scheduler.
i use root explorer and before editing it overwrite I must check a read/write option, otherwise is read/only and cannot edit, maybe your explorer has similar option


----------



## dzigi.bau (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anybody know some modding of camera, 1.5 version. I think that 5Mb camera is not very good, the same camera on samsung 7560 works better, photos are clear and sharp.


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 20, 2014)

*twrp over cwm*

Can i flash twrp 2.7.0.0 on my galaxy s duos when i have cwm 5.5.0.4 already installed??? Please answer... need help again...
​


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 20, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> Can i flash twrp 2.7.0.0 on my galaxy s duos when i have cwm 5.5.0.4 already installed??? Please answer... need help again...
> ​

Click to collapse



The installed recovery will be overwritten when you flash a new one. 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 20, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> The installed recovery will be overwritten when you flash a new one.
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 21, 2014)

*backup failed*

Hello everybody . I have a problem . When i make a twrp backup it fails . I ticked everything (data system e.t.c)but after data it fails! When i make a backup without it works .how can i fix it ? Need help...


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> Hello everybody . I have a problem . When i make a twrp backup it fails . I ticked everything (data system e.t.c)but after data it fails! When i make a backup without it works .how can i fix it ? Need help...

Click to collapse



Which TWRP version is installed? 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Apr 21, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> Hello everybody . I have a problem . When i make a twrp backup it fails . I ticked everything (data system e.t.c)but after data it fails! When i make a backup without it works .how can i fix it ? Need help...

Click to collapse



Bro  
Do u have enough space on your sd card ? 
TWRP  backup requires more than 1.5 GB (if u have more data it will increase and if very less then decrease) space.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krazzykid (Apr 21, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Bro
> Do u have enough space on your sd card ?
> TWRP  backup requires more than 1.5 GB (if u have more data it will increase and if very less then decrease) space.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You only need to backup DATA & SYSTEM, others can be skipped as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 21, 2014)

Im on twrp 2.7.0.0 .

The backup only works when i have no data on my internal sd.i have made a backup of boot system and data

Thx for your intetest
And i have enough space on my sd


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> Im on twrp 2.7.0.0 .
> 
> The backup only works when i have no data on my internal sd.i have made a backup of boot system and data
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use any scripts like Link2SD? 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Do you use any scripts like Link2SD?
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have xposed framework (and some modules)installed


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> I have xposed framework (and some modules)installed

Click to collapse




Any modules affecting the phone's storage?


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Any modules affecting the phone's storage?

Click to collapse



Xposed tweakbox 
Xblast tools

I also have droidwall


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

GSDUOS said:


> Xposed tweakbox
> Xblast tools
> 
> I also have droidwall

Click to collapse





Have you been able perform a FULL backup using CWM 5 ?


----------



## muditpurohit (Apr 22, 2014)

*not working*



vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the details, i tried it several times, but after every restart, the samsung recovery takes over and the only thing changing is the counter.. 
is there a version that install cwm and also roots the device without too much user intervention?? sorry, i am not an expert with all this.. but checked that something like that is available for galaxy tab 2..
-

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




LS.xD said:


> Have you been able perform a FULL backup using CWM 5 ?

Click to collapse



may i know how to backup and restore the phone with cmw? i am new to this and would appreciate if there is a link with detailed manuals with regards to the same.. 
also, if there is a new version of cwm available, can the prev version be overwritten without affecting the data on the phone?


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyway to improve the performance of the adreno 200? I tried GLTools but i have problem with the app it just "breaks" the rom.So is there anyway to improve the performance of the gpu?


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Have you been able perform a FULL backup using CWM 5 ?

Click to collapse



Yes with cwm it works

After i deleted the files on my internal sd it works! But why?i think it must be a file wich is the reason

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




muditpurohit said:


> thanks for the details, i tried it several times, but after every restart, the samsung recovery takes over and the only thing changing is the counter..
> is there a version that install cwm and also roots the device without too much user intervention?? sorry, i am not an expert with all this.. but checked that something like that is available for galaxy tab 2..
> -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The newest recoverys are cwm 5.5.0.4 and twrp 2.7.0.0(ONLY s duos)

If you are on cwm you can use the update package from codename 13 .it updates from cwm to twrp 2.7.0.0


----------



## jpvillabona (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello guys, I want to expose my scenario

I own a Samsung Galaxy S Duos but it is the Latin American version (GT S-7562L). Both devices are exactly the same except for their frequency bands. While S-7562 version 3G HSDPA frequencies are 900 / 2100, the S-7562L frequencies for 3G HSDPA are 850 / 1900. My final goal is to install @abhi922's Cosmic ROM on my device but as I know it will cause network problems if a do it. After reading some threads about our device and that kind of problems, I think network problems could be solved with a compatible Kernel for my device.

Am I right? if no, could anyone else tell me what can be done?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## GSDUOS (Apr 23, 2014)

jpvillabona said:


> Hello guys, I want to expose my scenario
> 
> I own a Samsung Galaxy S Duos but it is the Latin American version (GT S-7562L). Both devices are exactly the same except for their frequency bands. While S-7562 version 3G HSDPA frequencies are 900 / 2100, the S-7562L frequencies for 3G HSDPA are 850 / 1900. My final goal is to install @abhi922's Cosmic ROM on my device but as I know it will cause network problems if a do it. After reading some threads about our device and that kind of problems, I think network problems could be solved with a compatible Kernel for my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you can flash a kernel of the normal s duos


----------



## darkmanz (Apr 23, 2014)

Can someone provide me stock kernal 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 24, 2014)

*[Q]backups and roms?*

Question: If i do data backup with TWRP and install new rom,then setup my phone and if i go again to recovery and select restore data will i get my current stock rom data on the new rom?


----------



## darkmanz (Apr 25, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Question: If i do data backup with TWRP and install new rom,then setup my phone and if i go again to recovery and select restore data will i get my current stock rom data on the new rom?

Click to collapse



Yup but it has some risk in many cases apps will force close 
And there is a chance in getting a bootloop but it
Might work too 
It depends on the android version and your system info used and stored by the app

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tripii (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anybody know what causes immediately app close after opening, no fc message or anything. Regards

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 26, 2014)

tripii said:


> Does anybody know what causes immediately app close after opening, no fc message or anything. Regards
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Clear the app cache and reopen .


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## maxb2000 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,

I have flashed TWRP 2.7.0 for S Duos and my phone cannot enter in download mode or recovery but it boots to OS (factory reseted) and after time settings I can't do anything.

Can you help me ?

Thanks you very much!

Stock ROM !

//////SOLVED wrong key combination 

///Flashed back CWM but I can't flash a zip file: can't mount sdcard...


----------



## AlfasMP (Apr 28, 2014)

*need help !*

I am editing my stock s duos rom by dsixda's kitchen . I want a file (named kyleopen) on my edify folder. I created one but getting status error . 
Please help me ...


----------



## Sahalkabeer (May 2, 2014)

*Benchmark*

I got 4688 in antutu benchmark
governor perfomance
io vr


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 2, 2014)

http://postimg.org/image/laor3hdnd/

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mohitash (May 2, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> http://postimg.org/image/laor3hdnd/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ohh....this is a best till now i think..

My Ultra rom...right? As i can see the statusbar.

Which kernel you are using right now?
Same BA2x only?

Tapatalk Signature

Sent from PMP U810 (GT-S7562)

I am still a noob...


----------



## Hitman951 (May 2, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> Ohh....this is a best till now i think..
> 
> My Ultra rom...right? As i can see the statusbar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This screenshot is from your ultra rom and it's an old post in your thread.The kernel is SilverNexus


----------



## maxb2000 (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

Where can I download TWRP for S Duos ?


----------



## maxb2000 (May 3, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> flash this twrp 2.7 through odin

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## mahrukhsa2 (May 4, 2014)

is there a stable cyanogemod available for s duos with only one sim working ??


----------



## maxb2000 (May 4, 2014)

No.See here what's going on:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2731692


----------



## Mohitash (May 4, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> Here is smooth  stock 4.0.4 touchwiz luancher for s duos with 9 home screens and landscape rotation enabled.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52413315#post52413315

Click to collapse



You haven't seen my thread of smooth stock tw launcher for s duos??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abhi19nav (May 5, 2014)

I tried to use this Turbo Boost but it doesnt seem to be working...

The terminal shows this:



It seems that the swap files were not created at all.. Im using Sandman2's kernel with stock deodexed rom.

Anyone knows what the problem could be??

Thanks in advance


----------



## holymoz (May 5, 2014)

abhi19nav said:


> I tried to use this Turbo Boost but it doesnt seem to be working...
> 
> The terminal shows this:
> View attachment 2727034
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you init.d support?
Have you a /system/etc/init.d folder with the turbo boost scripts? The scripts are like 96swap_cache etc..


----------



## abhi19nav (May 5, 2014)

holymoz said:


> Have you init.d support?
> Have you a /system/etc/init.d folder with the turbo boost scripts? The scripts are like 96swap_cache etc..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. 

I just checked.. I have init.d support and its working properly too..
The folder contains 96swap etc files also...

What could be the problem now??


----------



## holymoz (May 5, 2014)

abhi19nav said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I just checked.. I have init.d support and its working properly too..
> The folder contains 96swap etc files also...
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange, all I can do it's compare with my phone, are you sure that init.d scripts are working? Have you checked with other scripts? Just in case install the app "universal init.d support" 
http://d-h.st/12Y
Activate and verify, Also I see old busybox, I have 1.20.2, download it
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...utm_medium=organic&utm_term=busybox+installer
Kernel seems good, just in case try the sandman2 @1152 and 305gpu in my signature, it's all I can do man


----------



## abhi19nav (May 6, 2014)

holymoz said:


> Strange, all I can do it's compare with my phone, are you sure that init.d scripts are working? Have you checked with other scripts? Just in case install the app "universal init.d support"
> http://d-h.st/12Y
> Activate and verify, Also I see old busybox, I have 1.20.2, download it
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...utm_medium=organic&utm_term=busybox+installer
> Kernel seems good, just in case try the sandman2 @1152 and 305gpu in my signature, it's all I can do man

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for all the help!! :laugh:
It was just the init.d thing.. I had messed it up.. Installed it again and swaps working great now! 

Btw, I have read at many places that we should disable zram.. It uses more cpu cycles and all that.. So, what do you suggest? Should I disable it??


----------



## holymoz (May 6, 2014)

abhi19nav said:


> Hey thanks for all the help!! :laugh:
> It was just the init.d thing.. I had messed it up.. Installed it again and swaps working great now!
> 
> Btw, I have read at many places that we should disable zram.. It uses more cpu cycles and all that.. So, what do you suggest? Should I disable it??

Click to collapse



Whatch in my signature, I have disabled it in conjunction with a swap file.
Phone feel better response and for sure battery charge during almost 20% more.
You can try, install the zip, is a simple init.d script, if you don't like it simply delete the script.
Also I suggest to edit the turbo boost script(s), search the line
Swappiness=100
And change the value to 20, this make the phone use more often the ram instead of the swap files, because swap files are slower than ram.


----------



## abhi19nav (May 6, 2014)

holymoz said:


> Whatch in my signature, I have disabled it in conjunction with a swap file.
> Phone feel better response and for sure battery charge during almost 20% more.
> You can try, install the zip, is a simple init.d script, if you don't like it simply delete the script.
> Also I suggest to edit the turbo boost script(s), search the line
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay..  Done both the things..  Phone is really smooth now 

There is a little problem in my phone since a few days...  The volume control seems to be divided into 2 parts.. Like while pressing the vol up button,  the volume first increases to max and then suddenly becomes 0 on the next button click... Then starts increasing again..
Do you have any idea what file or setting could cause this?? I have been trying many mods these days am not sure which particular one caused this... 

Thanks


----------



## holymoz (May 6, 2014)

Really don't know sorry, it's advisable to make a cwm backup before installing any mod, I saved mu phone many times with that


----------



## abhi19nav (May 6, 2014)

holymoz said:


> Really don't know sorry, it's advisable to make a cwm backup before installing any mod, I saved mu phone many times with that

Click to collapse



I have a nandroid backup.. But was just hesitant to use it because I have applied many mods now :laugh:
Anyways,  thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## AlfasMP (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys , now a days I am creating a rom for my s duos using dsixda's from kitchen . But I always get status 0 error . Please give me some suggestions for solving it .
I am waiting for your reply .

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

Please help.can anyone give me thread of s7582 duos 2 modding?!!

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abhi19nav (May 9, 2014)

Need some help here guys....

I installed GLTools (an app smilar to Chainfire 3D) on my S duos.. It installed the driver and soft-rebooted.. It then worked fine.. I could configure rendering options and all that  just fine.. But soon I noticed that my WiFi wont turn on anymore.. In WiFi settings, it just says "Turning On" and stays there..

Anyways, I had a nandroid backup (created when WiFi worked perfectly) .. So I restored it. But the WiFi is STILL NOT turning on.. 
I tried nandroid restore 4-5 times, none fixed the wifi..

Here's a logcat log:



> E/WifiStateMachine(  414): Unable to change interface settings: java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to communicate with native daemon to interface setcfg - com.android.server.NativeDaemonConnectorException: Cmd {interface setcfg wlan0 0.0.0.0 0 [down]} failed with code 400 : {Failed to set address (No such device)}
> 
> E/WifiStateMachine(  414): Failed to start supplicant!

Click to collapse


----------



## andro-c (May 9, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Please help.can anyone give me thread of s7582 duos 2 modding?!!

Click to collapse



there isn't a lot going on here for s7582... not yet, hopefully... 

think you also used search...? only found this here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2723607 and here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2727010 (both CM11 - which unfortunately seems to be far away from daily use for dual sim...) and some few other requests, but no modding-thread...


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*v6 support*

Has anybody tried v6 supercharger on 7562? script is doing wonders to 7582.


----------



## abhi19nav (May 9, 2014)

Can someone please check if the S7562 has a *.cid.info* file in /data/ ?


----------



## nav_g3 (May 9, 2014)

*No file..*



abhi19nav said:


> Can someone please check if the S7562 has a *.cid.info* file in /data/ ?

Click to collapse



No bro.. it is not present in the /data/ folder.. folder is empty..
my s7562 baseband version is DDBMJ1

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




grzaxman said:


> hello friends..i have a problem..i use 2 sims..the first for data and the second for calls..when i use data from sim 1 i can't receive calls from sim 2..and at the settings-sim card manager i can't choose to receive incoming calls via other sim while using data service because it is not working(it is  not have light and it's not working)!i have pmp ultra rom right now but i have the problem and at the original rom!!can you help me?

Click to collapse



bro.. it happnd to me too long ago.. i tried different methods and at last got it working.. i dont remember the exact procedure but try the following..

1. check wid different sims.
2. hard reset
3. flash the entire baseband again or previous baseband..

hope it works..


----------



## holymoz (May 9, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Has anybody tried v6 supercharger on 7562? script is doing wonders to 7582.

Click to collapse



I use it, it's awesome, totally fixed the ram management


----------



## ashu5949 (May 10, 2014)

*RE*



grzaxman said:


> hello friends..i have a problem..i use 2 sims..the first for data and the second for calls..when i use data from sim 1 i can't receive calls from sim 2..and at the settings-sim card manager i can't choose to receive incoming calls via other sim while using data service because it is not working(it is  not have light and it's not working)!i have pmp ultra rom right now but i have the problem and at the original rom!!can you help me?

Click to collapse



Baseband version problems were seen with PMP ultra ROM. plz check earlier baseband & mentioned on the thread on PMP rom. If not approved there,will be better to roll back to your earlier baseband & check that problem persists or not....


----------



## abhi19nav (May 10, 2014)

nav_g3 said:


> No bro.. it is not present in the /data/ folder.. folder is empty..
> my s7562 baseband version is DDBMJ

Click to collapse



Ok.. Thanks for checking 

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




abhi19nav said:


> I installed GLTools (an app smilar to Chainfire 3D) on my S duos.. It installed the driver and soft-rebooted.. It then worked fine.. I could configure rendering options and all that  just fine.. But soon I noticed that my WiFi wont turn on anymore.. In WiFi settings, it just says "Turning On" and stays there..
> 
> Anyways, I had a nandroid backup (created when WiFi worked perfectly) .. So I restored it. But the WiFi is STILL NOT turning on..
> I tried nandroid restore 4-5 times, none fixed the wifi..

Click to collapse



Can someone help me with this please??


----------



## 25vikasp (May 11, 2014)

Which kernel u are using

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 11, 2014)

KyleOC2 Kernel r1 available 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52582238


----------



## abhi19nav (May 11, 2014)

25vikasp said:


> Which kernel u are using
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was using sadman2's kernel. But now it seems its a hardware issue because I flashed stock fw through odin but still wifi wont turn on....


----------



## gishee23 (May 12, 2014)

*no sim card samsung GT-S7582*



bogdan_rize said:


> That software update is in fact an update to a newer firmware, just today poped on my device as well, i tried to install it by wifi but with no succes, and then conected my phone to Kies and it worked, it took a while (but i lost my root and the others mods that i have done). Anyway i manage to root it again easily, and modded the SystemUI as well. I suggest you to update yor firmware also, You have atached the screenshot of my new firmware and the SystemUI.apk for the same firmware with the same modds like the old one (i deleted the SystemUI of my previous firmware).

Click to collapse





pls. help me how to repair my samsung GT-S7582 no sim card, i already flash the old firmware and update firmware but still no used :'( please help me .. my firmware is philippines GLOBE .. please help


----------



## gishee23 (May 12, 2014)

*please help !!*



IjazCI said:


> grab Philippines stock odin rom from sammobile or samsung updates and flash through odin.
> 
> Network issue is result of different baseband

Click to collapse




i already tried it but nothing happen still no sim card .. the update firmware and the old one but still no sim card ..


----------



## abhi19nav (May 12, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> Install stock rom through odin/ make  a factory reset.

Click to collapse



I wiped data, then cache and dalvik, and then formatted system too.
Then installed stock rom through odin.
Booted up... wifi still not turning on..
I think the wifi hardware is gone.. or is there anything else I could try??


----------



## 25vikasp (May 12, 2014)

abhi19nav said:


> I wiped data, then cache and dalvik, and then formatted system too.
> Then installed stock rom through odin.
> Booted up... wifi still not turning on..
> I think the wifi hardware is gone.. or is there anything else I could try??

Click to collapse



How it can be..I also installed various ba2x kernels all works...but when I revert back to s duos kernels I faced same issue like u.issues are gone after flashing stock Rom for me.

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashu5949 (May 12, 2014)

Do you remember ur baseband,dear?earlier baseband version?many times it does not depend upon country of purchase!!!
Try to downloas from sammobile similar PDA numbers,if u dont remember exact version...
This problem ,i ve been into with my earler 7562.
Edit-1-also,in recovery,wipe system,cache & dalvik before checking any new PDA version.in my ppinion patience is the key here.

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gishee23 (May 13, 2014)

IjazCI said:


> Dail *#*#4636#*#* and see radio is off

Click to collapse




i already done what u said it just said "not registered on network" :'( do i need to install again the update firmware ?? and do i need to clear all ??? like dalvik, and cache ?? before flashing the firmware ?? then after what should i do ? thank you* ljazcl* please help me the step by step .. and i read some threads here in XDA that change the idlescreen_base.odex to apk.. this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1882355 ..
but my idlescreen_base.odex is not there .. thanks for your help ..


----------



## allclass (May 13, 2014)

any one tried mod pack 2x in galaxy s duos.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 13, 2014)

allclass said:


> any one tried mod pack 2x in galaxy s duos.

Click to collapse



Yes I did by mistake. Don't try doesn't work lots of fcs all the time.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prajul1123 (May 13, 2014)

Guys i have some questions about twrp
1) i have taken nandroid backup its only 648mb is it ok?
2)can i install roms, kernals normally as from cwm?
3)can i go back to stock by restoring nandroid backup?
pls reply


----------



## gishee23 (May 13, 2014)

allclass said:


> any one tried mod pack 2x in galaxy s duos.

Click to collapse





what do you mean by mod pack 2x ?? what is that ?? thank you im just curios ..


----------



## 25vikasp (May 13, 2014)

gishee23 said:


> what do you mean by mod pack 2x ?? what is that ?? thank you im just curios ..

Click to collapse



It is zip pack of various mods for the device galaxy ace 2x.just Google it

Sent from my GT-S7562 modded ics 1.2 ghz using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hitman951 (May 13, 2014)

prajul1123 said:


> Guys i have some questions about twrp
> 1) i have taken nandroid backup its only 648mb is it ok?
> 2)can i install roms, kernals normally as from cwm?
> 3)can i go back to stock by restoring nandroid backup?
> pls reply

Click to collapse



1)if ur nandroid backup is 648mb then you don't have many things on your phone?
2)you flash all roms with cwm, but some of the kernels needs to be flashed trough odin, or an app called "rashr"
3)yes; you can


----------



## prajul1123 (May 14, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> 1)if ur nandroid backup is 648mb then you don't have many things on your phone?
> 2)you flash all roms with cwm, but some of the kernels needs to be flashed trough odin, or an app called "rashr"
> 3)yes; you can

Click to collapse



I have deleted all installed apps before backup. but same backup taken before via cwm is 1.12 gb. why?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 14, 2014)

prajul1123 said:


> I have deleted all installed apps before backup. but same backup taken before via cwm is 1.12 gb. why?

Click to collapse



In twrp
Theres option of what r all the things that you want to backup.
U might not have selected data or anything which caused it to be of small size 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prajul1123 (May 14, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> In twrp
> Theres option of what r all the things that you want to backup.
> U might not have selected data or anything which caused it to be of small size
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use compression option there. thanx


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 15, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*

Dear Friends, 

I am new to the rooting world. I have just rooted my S Duos and installed PMP Ultra ROM V8.1. The performance is not as expected. I still notice a big lag most of the times. Have I done something wrong. Should I try KyleOpen. Please give your valuable suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Mohitash (May 15, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to the rooting world. I have just rooted my S Duos and installed PMP Ultra ROM V8.1. The performance is not as expected. I still notice a big lag most of the times. Have I done something wrong. Should I try KyleOpen. Please give your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Umm...let me know your each and every step while you were coming to ultra rom.


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 15, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*



Mohitash said:


> Umm...let me know your each and every step while you were coming to ultra rom.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick response.

I followed your thread very carefully. Initially I installed V7, but there were some errors. So I installed v5.5 and the updated to V7, V8 and V8.1. everything worked quite fine.


----------



## Mohitash (May 15, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I followed your thread very carefully. Initially I installed V7, but there were some errors. So I installed v5.5 and the updated to V7, V8 and V8.1. everything worked quite fine.

Click to collapse



After installing v5.5 you rebooted your phone and set up?
Then after each version installation you rebooted your device everytime?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## prajul1123 (May 16, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to the rooting world. I have just rooted my S Duos and installed PMP Ultra ROM V8.1. The performance is not as expected. I still notice a big lag most of the times. Have I done something wrong. Should I try KyleOpen. Please give your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



rom by mohitash is good bro. u can also try kyleopen rom its a great rom by cheatman.


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 16, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*



Mohitash said:


> After installing v5.5 you rebooted your phone and set up?
> Then after each version installation you rebooted your device everytime?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes I did all these steps very carefully. BTW, I used modified recovery, i.e. kyleopen-cwm5-v3.tar.md5. No other was working.

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




prajul1123 said:


> rom by mohitash is good bro. u can also try kyleopen rom its a great rom by cheatman.

Click to collapse



Ya, I think so. May be Mohitash will give me some idea, to make it lag free. Till now, I am not very happy with this rom. I am thinking of trying KyleOpen, but wiping everything everytime is very time consuming and boring.


----------



## prajul1123 (May 16, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Yes I did all these steps very carefully. BTW, I used modified recovery, i.e. kyleopen-cwm5-v3.tar.md5. No other was working.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2725614
U can try this method for cwm

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




agpankaj77 said:


> Yes I did all these steps very carefully. BTW, I used modified recovery, i.e. kyleopen-cwm5-v3.tar.md5. No other was working.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly_LDc1SbGo&fulldescription=1&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google&guid=
Or this video


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 17, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*



prajul1123 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2725614
> U can try this method for cwm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for your reply, but I have already flashed recovery and rooted. My problem is with the ROM. It freezes and lags too much, just like the stock ROM. Any suggestions on that.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 17, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Hey, thanks for your reply, but I have already flashed recovery and rooted. My problem is with the ROM. It freezes and lags too much, just like the stock ROM. Any suggestions on that.

Click to collapse



Bro thats not the problem of the rom, its the problem of our divice. No rom can change the hardware of our phone 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 17, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*



XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Bro thats not the problem of the rom, its the problem of our divice. No rom can change the hardware of our phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you mean to say, flashing a custom rom is just a waste of time. If it can't make your phone fast, why people do that?


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 17, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Hey, thanks for your reply, but I have already flashed recovery and rooted. My problem is with the ROM. It freezes and lags too much, just like the stock ROM. Any suggestions on that.

Click to collapse



Maybe try another Kernel like this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2748372
After all it is as @XxSTOMPERxX says...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 17, 2014)

*PMP Ultra ROM*



KlinkOnE said:


> Maybe try another Kernel like this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2748372
> After all it is as @XxSTOMPERxX says...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which one should I download. Will it work with PMP ultra rom.


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 17, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Which one should I download. Will it work with PMP ultra rom.

Click to collapse



begin with the lowest frequency and then try how far you can go. Works perfect with pmp ultra.
...btw my kernel will also be included in coming pmp ultra 8.5 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 17, 2014)

Can you please explain the method of flashing the kernel.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 17, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Can you please explain the method of flashing the kernel.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Easy...
same as the rom
-put zip on sd
-reboot to recovery
-install zip from sd
-reboot

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 18, 2014)

Whether updating to v8.5 also updates the kernel automatically? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mohitash (May 18, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Whether updating to v8.5 also updates the kernel automatically?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes..
This time in v8.5 includes 1.1 GHz kernel so its safe for all i think.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## percy the legend (May 18, 2014)

Link 2 SD not working on my device.. I did memory card partition.. but it is not working.. error msg came ur memory card not mounted... what to do ??? Pls help...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzigi.bau (May 18, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Maybe try another Kernel like this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2748372
> After all it is as @XxSTOMPERxX says...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Installed your new kernel, KyleOC02, 1.1Ghz version for start, not working, my phone reboots, saying some services like Google play stopped. Any suggestions, how to make it work.


----------



## agpankaj77 (May 19, 2014)

*Kernel Update.*

Dear Friends,

Which method should be used to update kernel, i.e. through recovery mode or via ODIN.


----------



## andro-c (May 19, 2014)

see post #2663: recovery


----------



## Hitman951 (May 19, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## allclass (May 23, 2014)

prajul1123 said:


> I have deleted all installed apps before backup. but same backup taken before via cwm is 1.12 gb. why?

Click to collapse



mine is always 1 gb


----------



## sachinkh (May 23, 2014)

agpankaj77 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Which method should be used to update kernel, i.e. through recovery mode or via ODIN.

Click to collapse



For updating , Recovery method should be used.


Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hitman951 (May 23, 2014)

i have this problem from months and i find no solution.The problem is that my 3G is not working it shows me error message.





(if matters,3G is working on my laptop and i'm using HSDPA)


----------



## abumy (May 23, 2014)

xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I owned this phone very briefly. It was the slowest Android phone I have ever used. Even in comparison to Samsung's other lower end phones, this one was just so dang slow... 

I think it has to do with the Sammy using a single core processor in it, a Snapdragon S1 I think. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## g.viegas S_Duos (May 24, 2014)

abumy said:


> I owned this phone very briefly. It was the slowest Android phone I have ever used. Even in comparison to Samsung's other lower end phones, this one was just so dang slow...
> 
> I think it has to do with the Sammy using a single core processor in it, a Snapdragon S1 I think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



try this custom rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112
the version 8.5 sitl have some isues but are the best and fastest rom i ever tried


----------



## abumy (May 24, 2014)

g.viegas S_Duos said:


> try this custom rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112
> the version 8.5 sitl have some isues but are the best and fastest rom i ever tried

Click to collapse



Thanks, if I end up with another I will. I liked the phone, the screen looked good and it was a pleasure to hold. Fortunately, a family member needed it more than I at the time, so it went to them.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmanz (May 24, 2014)

Hey guys got a problem cwm and twrp doesn't mount internal sdcard
I think the problem is with vold.fstab but don't know how to modify it 

Any help ?? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YiNiX (May 25, 2014)

So, just to be sure, does this SuperOneClick support S Duos now and is it easier to go with these than Odin and removing battery.. etc.
Im noob and i just want to root my phone and install some custom ROM.
I'd appreciate any help, i looked on forums but these posts and threads are very old.


----------



## Hitman951 (May 26, 2014)

YiNiX said:


> So, just to be sure, does this SuperOneClick support S Duos now and is it easier to go with these than Odin and removing battery.. etc.
> Im noob and i just want to root my phone and install some custom ROM.
> I'd appreciate any help, i looked on forums but these posts and threads are very old.

Click to collapse



I don't know about SuperOneClick but you can root your phone by using unlockroot pro(it's tested and works).Just make sure you have Samsung USB Drivers for mobile phones.


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 26, 2014)

YiNiX said:


> So, just to be sure, does this SuperOneClick support S Duos now and is it easier to go with these than Odin and removing battery.. etc.
> Im noob and i just want to root my phone and install some custom ROM.
> I'd appreciate any help, i looked on forums but these posts and threads are very old.

Click to collapse



Maybe you want to try poot remember somebody told me it works for s7562. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397754
I haven't tried yet but looks easy.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## YiNiX (May 26, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> I don't know about SuperOneClick but you can root your phone by using unlockroot pro(it's tested and works).Just make sure you have Samsung USB Drivers for mobile phones.

Click to collapse



This is what Chrome have to say to UnlockRoot.


----------



## Hitman951 (May 26, 2014)

YiNiX said:


> This is what Chrome have to say to UnlockRoot.
> View attachment 2763803

Click to collapse



Lol, trust me IT'S NOT a virus.I rooted my phone succesfully 3 times.Download via other browser


----------



## YiNiX (May 26, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Lol, trust me IT'S NOT a virus.I rooted my phone succesfully 3 times.Download via other browser

Click to collapse



Dunno, Avira also points out that it containts adware called "bestseller".


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (May 26, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> Maybe you want to try poot remember somebody told me it works for s7562.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397754
> I haven't tried yet but looks easy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes poot works with s duos
I have tried 3 times and work succesfull.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## maxb2000 (May 26, 2014)

Hi!

If I swap the internal SD Card with external SD Card using PMP ROM option or Cosmic ROM script, the apps will be installed to the external SD card ?

If not, then how can I install the apps to the external sd card ? (If I have a large game that is 1.5 GB I can't even download to the phone and move it to the sd card)

Thank you !


----------



## Ani0o7 (May 26, 2014)

Belive me guys s duo's is Samsung sluggish phone earlier I was planning to sell my old s duo's then someone tell me about pmp ultra 8.5 now my s duo's just fly like a hell, u try xyz roms but no one even touch a quarter of pmp its best and beautiful, just one recommendation wait for 8.5.1 because it's going to be stable 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mohitash (May 26, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> Hi!
> 
> If I swap de the internal SD Card with external SD Card using PMP ROM option or Cosmic ROM script, the apps will be installed to the external SD card ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In short-
Lets take your ext sd card as of 16 GB and obviously internal we get 1 GB in our s duos.
So, if you swap your sd cards then your 16 GB external sd card will become as internal sd card and 1 GB internal as external sd card. In "Settings>Storage" you will see internal memory/sdcard as 16 GB and external sd card as 1 GB.
And yes your apps will be installed on 16 GB internal memory (thats actually external sdcard  )

You can find universal cwm flashable package for our device from here

Originally posted here

Regards
Mohitash

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




Ani0o7 said:


> Belive me guys s duo's is Samsung sluggish phone earlier I was planning to sell my old s duo's then someone tell me about pmp ultra 8.5 now my s duo's just fly like a hell, u try xyz roms but no one even touch a quarter of pmp its best and beautiful, just one recommendation wait for 8.5.1 because it's going to be stable
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



v8.5.1 is out mate... 

Check out rom thread

Regards
Mohitash


----------



## maxb2000 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you ! Does it need init.d support ?


----------



## Mohitash (May 26, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> Thank you ! Does it need init.d support ?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## sagar0592 (May 27, 2014)

*Camera of gt-s7560 ??*



dzigi.bau said:


> Does anybody know some modding of camera, 1.5 version. I think that 5Mb camera is not very good, the same camera on samsung 7560 works better, photos are clear and sharp.

Click to collapse



can we use dat  on our gt-s7562 ??


Regards,
Sagar


----------



## maxb2000 (May 27, 2014)

What kernel should I use for stock ROM ? (I just want init.d support that's all)


----------



## alias SD (May 28, 2014)

I can't enter download nor recovery modes, when I press the combination it gives me factory mode!!!! 
what is the problem???


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 31, 2014)

*KyleOC2 Kernel r2 available.*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52582238


----------



## VersusKasparov (Jun 5, 2014)

I  was running stock rom on a rooted device. I wanted to use samsung kies hence I unrooted, reset my flash counter to 0 by using the Triangle Away app and even went as far as reseting my device to factory mode but still. I could not use Kies. Also my unrooted device still shows 'Android is upgradig' when the device is bootig. Pls how do I use kies again? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers appas


----------



## av2588 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Custom ROMs with continuous development*

Hi guys,

May I ask what other custom ROMs for Galaxy S duos s7562 are still being updated by their developers? As far as I know, only PMP Ultra by Mohitash and COSMIC by abhi992 are the only ones that still have continuous updates. Does anyone know other ROMs that have continuous development except for PMP and Cosmic?

Thanks for your kind replies.


----------



## maxb2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

Can I flash Galaxy Trend firmware beacuse I don't need the dual sim function and I don't like that 1 from status bar ?

Is it safe ? Thanks !

//Suggestion for devs

Make a ROM with no bloatware based on AOSP without skins, themes, or apps just android stock dialer, stock camera etc or optimization...based on Android 4.0. And will got a nice clean android experience like nexus 3


----------



## VersusKasparov (Jun 7, 2014)

Several post. No reply. This forum is not as hot as it used to be. Seems the Gurus are no longer using S Duos. Can't say I blame them. Moving up to Galaxy Core myself.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## killerassassin (Jun 7, 2014)

*WIFI Problem*

I have been using my brothers Galaxy S Duos for the past 3 days. No matter which ROM i use Stock, Cosmic and PMP i just cannot connect my phone to my WIFI.. I never tried any other custom kernel...Plz help me in this regard...:highfive:


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 7, 2014)

maxb2000 said:


> Can I flash Galaxy Trend firmware beacuse I don't need the dual sim function and I don't like that 1 from status bar ?
> 
> Is it safe ? Thanks !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash Galaxy Trend firmware,but none of your sim cards will work.


----------



## maxb2000 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> You can flash Galaxy Trend firmware,but none of your sim cards will work.

Click to collapse



OK, I just want to remove that 1 (that's shows what SIM is default) from status bar and I tried to take the stock systemui from galaxy trend firmware and copy paste on my phone and after restart the status bar wasn't showing up....and that's why I asked that question...now another question:

How can I modifiy the stock systemui to remove that 1 from status bar (tutorial) ?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mjalpl (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone help me, i need a stable rom and a new version of CWM Recovery, where i can find??

best regards


----------



## criska (Jun 10, 2014)

mjalpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me, i need a stable rom and a new version of CWM Recovery, where i can find??
> 
> best regards

Click to collapse



Recovery : ClockworkMod  V5.X.X  ( with tutorial )
link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2344909 

Stable Rom : cosmic rom v2.5 
link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2729774

Enjoy !! :good:


----------



## blpp (Jun 12, 2014)

*7562i touch problem*



wong3541 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem. It seems like the CWM recovery that is posted in this thread will break our touchscreen for the S7562i. So logically.. there seems like there are only 2 fixes for this.
> 1. If somebody develops a working CWM recovery for the S7562i, our devices will be fixed.
> 2. If somebody can upload STOCK recovery for the S7562i, our devices can go back to normal.
> 
> It seems like option 2 will be the easiest thing for someone with knowledge on how to simply extract the stock recovery so that we can flash it.

Click to collapse



brother you got solution or not if you got please tell me thanks


----------



## alexis061892 (Jun 13, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s duo korean version*

i do have samsung galaxy s duo korean version. but the problem is it has 4.1.9 android version and when i tap it. it shows gingerbread logo. and one thing is, it always hang up when i insert sim card. how can i fix this? please help me. thank you so much in advance


----------



## Codename13 (Jun 13, 2014)

alexis061892 said:


> i do have samsung galaxy s duo korean version. but the problem is it has 4.1.9 android version and when i tap it. it shows gingerbread logo. and one thing is, it always hang up when i insert sim card. how can i fix this? please help me. thank you so much in advance

Click to collapse



Are you sure it's on Gingerbread? Post us some screenshots! And what does the About Phone info in the settings say? Are you sure you're using an S Duos GT-S7562?


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 13, 2014)

alexis061892 said:


> i do have samsung galaxy s duo korean version. but the problem is it has 4.1.9 android version and when i tap it. it shows gingerbread logo. and one thing is, it always hang up when i insert sim card. how can i fix this? please help me. thank you so much in advance

Click to collapse



Take screenshots.Use home+power button to do it.I think it might be replica(fake;clone) galaxy s duos.What is the model number ?


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 13, 2014)

No sign of new forum for our device.now development is becoming less too

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

25vikasp said:


> No sign of new forum for our device.now development is becoming less too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can check out this thread created by me
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=78187

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alligator_asl (Jun 14, 2014)

banerjeeayan1996 said:


> You can check out this thread created by me
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=78187

Click to collapse



*vBulletin Message* 
                                                          No thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## alexis061892 (Jun 15, 2014)

*thankyou*



Codename13 said:


> Are you sure it's on Gingerbread? Post us some screenshots! And what does the About Phone info in the settings say? Are you sure you're using an S Duos GT-S7562?

Click to collapse



its a fake. i mean a clone one. that's why im having a problem about that. i know its gingerbread because. everytime i tap the android version. the picture shows that its a gingerbread. and it has 4.1.9 android version. and everytime i put or insert a sim card on it. it always hangs up.

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




Hitman951 said:


> Take screenshots.Use home+power button to do it.I think it might be replica(fake;clone) galaxy s duos.What is the model number ?

Click to collapse



i cant right now, because the unit is not here. its my on my wife's house. you're right. its a clone one. that's why im having a problem. i dont care the android version by the way. im just worried about everytime i put a simcard. t always hangs up.


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 15, 2014)

alexis061892 said:


> its a fake. i mean a clone one. that's why im having a problem about that. i know its gingerbread because. everytime i tap the android version. the picture shows that its a gingerbread. and it has 4.1.9 android version. and everytime i put or insert a sim card on it. it always hangs up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to insert the SIM card wheh the phone is off,then turn it on


----------



## alexis061892 (Jun 16, 2014)

*i hope so. *



Hitman951 said:


> You can try to insert the SIM card wheh the phone is off,then turn it on

Click to collapse



i think my wife already did that. what do you think is the best thing to do with my phone? is there any other option you can think? thank you so much. i really appreciate your help


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 16, 2014)

Just buy galAxy s duos 2 .its antutu is 12, 000 its equal to s2 I think.it has cortex a9 cpu with brodcom chipset..In 9, 000k in india.nice phone

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 25vikasp (Jun 17, 2014)

Can any one tell me initd folder permissions from the Rom.I want the number means 644  or else cause I am using explorer to set the permissions .thanks

Edit solved

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't understand the logic of samsung.I just saw they will release galaxy pocket 2(Single core 1ghz/512 ram/3.2 inch display/Dual sim) and the big thing is that it comes with 4.4.2 kitkat out of the box+that it has the samsung's bloatwares.And weeks ago they said that they wont update S III,because of the bloatware.WTF,Samsung?!?

EDIT: When the pocket releases we can try to port it's stock rom to our s duos.There are no big differences.When the people can port note II rom to an S III,why we can't port Pocket II's to an S Duos?


----------



## AlfasMP (Jun 17, 2014)

alexis061892 said:


> i think my wife already did that. what do you think is the best thing to do with my phone? is there any other option you can think? thank you so much. i really appreciate your help

Click to collapse



Hi, just compare the hardware features of your replica s duos with the original one .

If they all same, download and install a new s duos firmware and install it .

Regards
AlfasPeralassery

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## emjas (Jun 19, 2014)

*Correct IMEI but empty /efs and corrupt partition*

Hi all,

I am trying to repair a GT-S7562 which I rooted without backing up the efs folder, because I was unaware of it.
I have searched all over the internet and tried many things but nothing works permanently.
I have rooted many phones before, but this has stumped me.

The phone has the correct IMEI / SN etc and works on the network, however the efs folder is empty (rooted and mounted rw in ES Explorer).
I believe one of these two blocks is the efs partition: Partition /dev/block/mmcblk0p19 is empty (apart from lost+found directory) and partition /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 is corrupt (bad magic number superblock whatever, and broken partition table). 

I want to know where the phone is getting it's IMEI number from if the efs partition is corrupt?

If I manually echo 'ON' to the files '/efs/FactoryApp/keystr' and '/efs/FactoryApp/factorymode' I get the lock screen and power menu back, until I reboot.
I also tried putting the lines in a boot-up script (which I confirmed to be executed) but that does not create the files.

Is it possible to rebuild the efs partition or copy one from another device then change back the IMEI number etc?

*Edit: I have fixed it, here's what I did to fix the corrupt efs partition:*

EFS partition is /dev/block/mmcblk0p19, the phone must get its IMEI etc from somewhere else.
The partition was corrupt so I rebuilt it and placed the required files in it.

Steps:
Root stock rom, enter adb shell
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p19 of=/mnt/extSdCard/mmcblkp19.img
Copy img file to linux, open terminal
sudo mkfs.ext4 /path/to/mmcblkp19.img
sudo mount /path/to/mmcblkp19.img /mnt
sudo mkdir /mnt/FactoryApp
sudo echo -n ON > /mnt/FactoryApp/keystr
sudo echo -n ON > /mnt/FactoryApp/factorymode
umount /mnt
Copy img file back to sdcard, open adb shell
dd if=/mnt/extSdCard/mmcblkp19.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p19
reboot
no more factory mode :victory:

The partition is mounted to /efs on boot and works as expected.
I also added wifi/mac.info with the phone's mac address as phone was looking for it according to logcat.

Hopefully this helps others who have are in this situation and have been searching for a solutions for days or even months.


----------



## hankscor (Jun 20, 2014)

djfreaky said:


> today sandisk tech guy called and said that they have now discovered that due to some structural problem in micro sd card slot of galaxy phones sandisk ultra 32gb are not compatible with galaxy models, they have launched new class 10 ultra galaxy compatible micro sd cards but they are yet to be available in india, so have to wait for 4 weeks for them to get consignment from usa or ireland warehouse

Click to collapse



Samsung SD cards are the best anyway and cheap compared to the phone. Also class 10 doesn't mean much. best class 10's are 8x faster than slowest class 10's


----------



## hankscor (Jun 21, 2014)

*S duos recovery mode*



voom said:


> I have tried many many times but never managed to enter recovery mode by means of the devices buttons. With my Ace Duos - no Problem, works every time. With the S Duos: ???
> 
> It is supposed to be Volume-Up - Home - Power - then release at vibration or at first glance of Samsung-Logo...
> 
> Connected to the PC with cmd *adb reboot recovery* no problem (needs adb on path, driver installed eg with Kies)

Click to collapse



You have to hold VolumeDown-VolumeUp-Home-Power for about 3 seconds, then release quickly, because the volume keys then become 'exit' option, so if you keep holding them down it auto-kicks you out (typical Samsung brilliance...)

At least thats what my model does.


----------



## hankscor (Jun 21, 2014)

> I used adb to push su and superuser.apk after booting into recovery.
> But anyways, I will create a full guide for CWM and root.

Click to collapse



can you root with adb without flashing?


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Jun 21, 2014)

Why not you try poot to root and use flashify to install cwm.
This method is the simplest method to root and install cwm

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## sagar0592 (Jul 7, 2014)

*latest CWM*



banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Why not you try poot to root and use flashify to install cwm.
> This method is the simplest method to root and install cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

Ppl i am not being able to wipe devik cache/install zip from internal sd card due to error with unable to mount Emmc, :'( Please suggest.

Regards,
Sagar


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 10, 2014)

*ROM- Stock DDBMJ1 with some of my mods and edits + 200 dpi -Smart Launcher Pro - SD Cards swapped - PMP Engine - build.prop edits - many more tweaks.*

-Lockscreen, homescreen, notification panel and call screens-


 

  

  

*Regards
Mohitash*

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## allclass (Jul 10, 2014)

*help*

is there any email client app which works without turning on synchronization,means i should get email notification when i turn on mobile data same like whatsapp,i tried k9 mail it is great but giving problems in sending mail.thanks


----------



## sagar0592 (Jul 12, 2014)

*DDMNE1.*



Mohitash said:


> Just sharing some screens...
> 
> *ROM- Stock DDBMJ1 with some of my mods and edits + 200 dpi -Smart Launcher Pro - SD Cards swapped - PMP Engine - build.prop edits - many more tweaks.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dude!! this looks amazing, i wonder why din't u try to do this on DDMNE1.??????? i guess the latest update brought more smoothness in the stock ROM it self so if u wud have done this above mentioned things on DDMNE1 then it wud have been even more amazing  anyways you are the developer so it's your choice and u might have taken this decision with something in your mind i guess!! thnx alot for this,already pressed thnx button, can we know the ETA ???


----------



## singh54 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Great Work.*



Mohitash said:


> Just sharing some screens...
> 
> *ROM- Stock DDBMJ1 with some of my mods and edits + 200 dpi -Smart Launcher Pro - SD Cards swapped - PMP Engine - build.prop edits - many more tweaks.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once again a great work from u.... Eagerly waiting for this...:good::good::good::good::good::good::good:

But have a doubt, in the post u mentioned Stock DDBMJ1 with modified.... What's dat mean, is this an update for Ultra or is it a stock ROM


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey friends...

Can anyone tell me that whats the difference between this rom/project by v_superuser 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2731692
and the other one by gohel.vishal 
http:://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2670604

I think they both built/ported from same sources i.e. ACE II x

But i am confused after reading the part...what works and what doesnt works...in both threads.

And also can anyone provide me the settings (about section) screenshots from both roms..if possible. And build.prop files of both.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Mohitash

Sent from my GT-S7562 (cm11 Testing/Stock DDBMJ1) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## charles1111 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vsuper user project is the one which has cm build from source specially for s duos... where as on other gohel just took the ace 2x rom which work well on s duos.so the gohels rom is nothing but just copy paste from ace 2x...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker51 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,

anyone can help me?

I have a Galaxy S Duos S7562, its slow and gettin slower an slower. I want to install a CustomRom, but before this i want (must?) backup my EFS-Folder.

I have rootet my phone  and connected it with adb. But the EFS-Foldes contains not everything. So i cant backup the Folder. It is nearly empty. The nv_data.bin is not shown too.




 


What i must do to save the complette EFS- folder?

Anyone have a idea?

Thanks.


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Jul 15, 2014)

Skywalker51 said:


> Hello,
> 
> anyone can help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goto / and then copy your folder

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skywalker51 (Jul 15, 2014)

banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Goto / and then copy your folder
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats all?

After copy the hole EFS-Folder has only a size of some Kbytes. Really backuped everything? The Folders are empty.


----------



## av2588 (Jul 17, 2014)

Skywalker51 said:


> Thats all?
> 
> After copy the hole EFS-Folder has only a size of some Kbytes. Really backuped everything? The Folders are empty.

Click to collapse



I think what you are aiming to do is to make a nandroid/CWM backup, which contains all of your present data, not backup EFS only.


----------



## vj9716 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey does anybody know how to use governors and schedulers in cpu settings????

Please help me!!
I dont know their uses!!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJ KARNAWAT (Jul 18, 2014)

Ppl plz help...m nt able to find a custom Rom...cud any1 send me link..

N wat s d diff btw cosmic Rom n custom Rom...???

Plz help me...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## av2588 (Jul 18, 2014)

DJ KARNAWAT said:


> Ppl plz help...m nt able to find a custom Rom...cud any1 send me link..
> 
> N wat s d diff btw cosmic Rom n custom Rom...???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom roms are roms that were customized by a 3rd party developer and are different from the stock/original rom provided by a phone's manufacturer. Cosmic rom is an example of a custom rom.

Here are links for two of the most popular custom roms for Galaxy S Duos:

PMP Ultra Rom by Mohitash:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112

SGS5 Xperience ROM by abhi922:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/gt-s7562-sgs5-xperience-rom-t2814159

Please take time to read their threads to familiarize yourself and all information that you need to know are there.:good:


----------



## vj9716 (Jul 18, 2014)

av2588 said:


> Custom roms are roms that were customized by a 3rd party developer and are different from the stock/original rom provided by a phone's manufacturer. Cosmic rom is an example of a custom rom.
> 
> Here are links for two of the most popular custom roms for Galaxy S Duos:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also you could try searching xda website by samsung galaxy s duos to find out more about this phone!!!
SGS5 and cosmic(v2.5) are the one (smoother and faster than others, according to my experience)

Press thanks button if I helped you!!!!!!!!







DJ KARNAWAT said:


> Ppl plz help...m nt able to find a custom Rom...cud any1 send me link..
> 
> N wat s d diff btw cosmic Rom n custom Rom...???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 19, 2014)

singh54 said:


> Once again a great work from u.... Eagerly waiting for this...:good::good::good::good::good::good::good:
> 
> But have a doubt, in the post u mentioned Stock DDBMJ1 with modified.... What's dat mean, is this an update for Ultra or is it a stock ROM

Click to collapse



Call screen..--part of a new rom may be  (not sure)


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 19, 2014)

*A theme...by me...on my device... Sharing some screens.

INSPIRED BY "Candy Crush Saga" 

Theme with a real "pull down" notification panel *

  

  

  



*Regards
Mohitash
*
Sent from my GT-S7562 DDBMJ1 stock modded using Tapatalk App


----------



## death_star (Jul 19, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> *A theme...by me...on my device... Sharing some screens.
> 
> INSPIRED BY "Candy Crush Saga"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sure it has candy crush pre-installed  
And the orange flavour does gives the a different touch

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj9716 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mohitash said:


> *A theme...by me...on my device... Sharing some screens.
> 
> INSPIRED BY "Candy Crush Saga"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dude!
Can I install this theme on my sgs5 Experience rom????
If not then please tell me the names of all the roms on which i can hv your amazing themes(those which you hv already made)


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mohitash (Jul 27, 2014)

*New ROM is out----

PMP™ King ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/pmp-sduos-pmp-king-rom-stable-t2829999

Regards
Mohitash*


----------



## dzigi.bau (Jul 27, 2014)

Does somebody know how to fix camera failed, only on the front camera use. I can take only one photo and after that it hangs saying Camera failed.

Something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRHn5-UIJ78

Please do not tell to clear cache, Camera or Gallery, already tried that nor to install fresh ROM. 

Another one, during music playback of mp3 files, there is a lag few times during songs. What it could be, where to search for solution.


----------



## criska (Jul 29, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Does somebody know how to fix camera failed, only on the front camera use. I can take only one photo and after that it hangs saying Camera failed.
> 
> Something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRHn5-UIJ78
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Stock Kernel with init.d script ..... it will work with no problem !!


----------



## dzigi.bau (Jul 31, 2014)

criska said:


> Install Stock Kernel with init.d script ..... it will work with no problem !!

Click to collapse



I already use KyleOpen OC R2 kernel, based on Stock Kernel, which has init.d support, which is very good, but probably there is something which causes this problem with camera and mp3 playback. What is that exactly I could not find in this moment.

Any other suggestion, maybe some configuration tweaks.


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 1, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> I already use KyleOpen OC R2 kernel, based on Stock Kernel, which has init.d support, which is very good, but probably there is something which causes this problem with camera and mp3 playback. What is that exactly I could not find in this moment.
> 
> Any other suggestion, maybe some configuration tweaks.

Click to collapse



Use Ba2x r1 kernel, no issue with camera..about music u can use poweramp music player...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dzigi.bau (Aug 1, 2014)

25vikasp said:


> Use Ba2x r1 kernel, no issue with camera..about music u can use poweramp music player...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Any link for that kernel, I would like to try.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Aug 1, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> I already use KyleOpen OC R2 kernel, based on Stock Kernel, which has init.d support, which is very good, but probably there is something which causes this problem with camera and mp3 playback. What is that exactly I could not find in this moment.
> 
> Any other suggestion, maybe some configuration tweaks.

Click to collapse



I told you there is no problem with the kernel. I dont have any kind of issues running the kernel on a stock rom.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dzigi.bau (Aug 1, 2014)

KlinkOnE said:


> I told you there is no problem with the kernel. I dont have any kind of issues running the kernel on a stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, this guy above told me to try BA2X kernel. Funny thing here is when I put original kernel, no overclock, just ordinary stock kernel, all problems vanish, camera works, no sound hick ups in mp3 playback. Installing KyleOpen OC1 kernel, everything works, then installing yours or some other custom kernel, camera hangs and playback has issues.

If something gets wrong on my side, I could have not found it yet. Tried a lot of things, just nothing. No hard feelings, I am just searching for a solution.


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

dzigi.bau said:


> Yes, I know, this guy above told me to try BA2X kernel. Funny thing here is when I put original kernel, no overclock, just ordinary stock kernel, all problems vanish, camera works, no sound hick ups in mp3 playback. Installing KyleOpen OC1 kernel, everything works, then installing yours or some other custom kernel, camera hangs and playback has issues.
> 
> If something gets wrong on my side, I could have not found it yet. Tried a lot of things, just nothing. No hard feelings, I am just searching for a solution.

Click to collapse



Whu not you use sandmans kernel Its grt and workine fine for me with 1.29 ghz overclocked.
Give it a try

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## dzigi.bau (Aug 3, 2014)

banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Whu not you use sandmans kernel Its grt and workine fine for me with 1.29 ghz overclocked.
> Give it a try
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Small recapitulation.

Tried BA2X R1 kernel, camera works nicely.

Tried Sandman's V7 1.2GHz kernel, camera works. This kernel has a lack, it can not connect to Android Commander, saying Root Access: NO, until I installed adbd-Insecure-v1.30.apk which is known issue for some kernels. It is easy to make it work but before compiling the kernel, meaning it is up to Sandman to make it work in next editions.

KyleOpen OC1, oldest, camera works.

Sorry, KlinkOne it is something with your kernel obviously, I can not figure out what exactly.


----------



## 25vikasp (Aug 3, 2014)

As I told ba2x1 is good in all ways..but kyle oc r1 is also same results for me..but you can other old kernels like breakfast..I suggest ba2xr1 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## percy the legend (Aug 3, 2014)

How to change my baseband in s duos ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## allclass (Aug 5, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601002

anyone saw this .i want to remove that shortcuts and recent apps shortcut from that.. any help


----------



## Ray Wanth (Aug 5, 2014)

*plz help me volume button problem*

sir
great thanks to you for such a wonderful rom 
pmp king
but the problem is 
i should pres the volume + button 30 times to fill the blue line till the end
as i go on 
till 15 the volume raises and i can hear the music 
but after mean (16, 17) no wolume
then the volume from 18 acts as (volume-1{low sound})
and furthe raises till 27
and no sound in 28,29,30,
only the media volume i am having such  a problem
plz help
sir i have pmp ultra rom package
if you can tell me which files to swap from there to here (king)
it would be sooo help full
and left soft key acts as the long press center key(opens recent apps) 
i even want the function force close in tht soft key
which was availabe in ultra 
plz sir please please please


----------



## waulliano (Aug 10, 2014)

*Problem with S7652L*

Guys, good afternoon! I do not know if anyone else has experienced this problem. When active the 3G on my Duos, regardless of the chip, the phone arrives to sail but do not and receives no connection. The message "SIM not registered on the network" or something appears. In short, I can only 2G internet on my device. Version of the firmware: S7562LVJMB2. Thanks for all possible help!


----------



## AlfasMP (Aug 11, 2014)

waulliano said:


> Guys, good afternoon! I do not know if anyone else has experienced this problem. When active the 3G on my Duos, regardless of the chip, the phone arrives to sail but do not and receives no connection. The message "SIM not registered on the network" or something appears. In short, I can only 2G internet on my device. Version of the firmware: S7562LVJMB2. Thanks for all possible help!

Click to collapse



Try a custom rom . If you don't have one of that , try it out from my signature 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## omusahulu (Aug 14, 2014)

Am having a network problem after flashing the pmp ultra rom on my s duos S7562XXLH6 which is unsuported. Is there a way to help me get back the network now tht i didnt do a backup. Somebody hlp me plz

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## !nNOcEnT_DeViL (Aug 15, 2014)

Guyz i flashed CWM 5.5 Recovery with Odin.. Now just after flashing the recovery when i go to the recovery mode, it works. But when i again enter the recovery mode after rebooting my device, it shows the stock recovery and not cwm... pls help


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Delete recovery.sh file. Search xda for more info.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## !nNOcEnT_DeViL (Aug 16, 2014)

banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Delete recovery.sh file. Search xda for more info.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Thanks bro... it worked!


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## vic tor (Aug 16, 2014)

*Low on Space and speed down*

hi all !
i have a Galaxy S7562
its hanging too many time and say low on space!
i dont have a lot of apps ! i've uninstalled many of them
how should i fix it ?
i've tried too set default install location of new apps to ext sd card with adb shell but its not work !
how can i move installed apps to ext sd card and free some space of internal storage ?
thanks regard


----------



## holymoz (Aug 16, 2014)

vic tor said:


> hi all !
> i have a Galaxy S7562
> its hanging too many time and say low on space!
> i dont have a lot of apps ! i've uninstalled many of them
> ...

Click to collapse



Use link2sd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD
You need root and an ext4 partition on card.
In xda there are threads about it


----------



## BankerMarco (Aug 20, 2014)

*How to change to default resolution in PMP Ultra v8.5.4*

May I ask how to change the resolution in PMP Ultra v8.5.4 to default resolution instead of 200dpi? What I'm asking is the resolution for the whole rom, not just particular apps like dialer, camera or calculator. I wish to post this to the PMP Ultra thread but XDA won't allow me yet since I'm a newbie.

Thanks for your help..


----------



## Mohitash (Aug 20, 2014)

BankerMarco said:


> May I ask how to change the resolution in PMP Ultra v8.5.4 to default resolution instead of 200dpi? What I'm asking is the resolution for the whole rom, not just particular apps like dialer, camera or calculator. I wish to post this to the PMP Ultra thread but XDA won't allow me yet since I'm a newbie.
> 
> Thanks for your help..

Click to collapse



Check instructions link post from OP of main thread.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jam111 (Aug 23, 2014)

*PMP King ROM*

*Hello Dear Members......

I have S7562 , and i want to flash PMP king ROM form this article:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/pmp-sduos-pmp-king-rom-stable-t2829999

But i don't know which baseband should i have, and where to find it.


Please note that my country is Palestine, so can any body help to find the suitable baseband.

and thank you very much.
*


----------



## farhan.ahmed (Aug 25, 2014)

my phone hangs on samsung logo but I cannot get into download or recovery mode. I have tried every combination but every time it boots into factory mode
someone plz help me


----------



## jenpurp (Aug 28, 2014)

*GT s7562*

Thru bluetooth I got mp3 files and after somedays those files are gone. I did not delete dont know what happened. Any suggestions/advise. Thanks.


----------



## farhan.ahmed (Aug 28, 2014)

would anyone reply please?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Aug 29, 2014)

farhan.ahmed said:


> my phone hangs on samsung logo but I cannot get into download or recovery mode. I have tried every combination but every time it boots into factory mode
> someone plz help me

Click to collapse



Buy a usb jig or make one yourself. Google is your friend.


----------



## jabre (Sep 2, 2014)

i tried pmp ultra and pmp lite,  but both have strange bug,  restrarting 2-3 times a day,  during call or whatewer i do...   
after tht it says upgrading   (x is some number) xx from xxx aplications than it starts....  any solution? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vimal Jay (Sep 2, 2014)

Check the weather the baseband ur usin is compitable with the rom

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kusai Ghadiyali (Sep 23, 2014)

vikassaini01 said:


> Here is the full guide. If you like, please press the thanks button,
> 
> *CAUTION* : It will VOID your Samsung Warranty and set/increase your custom flash counter.
> You will also see a yellow triangle below Samsung logo during each boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro I followed everything correctly. The only thing I messed up with is that, after flashing recovery.tar via Odin. The phone rebooted & I did not pull out the battery. Now the phone while booting shows a yellow triangle & does not boot into download mode, instead it boots normally. Also while booting into recovery using all the buttons. It takes to me the stock recovery of the phone. Now how I go into download mode to flash recovery again??? I've googled so so many sites but not getting anything. Please help me out.


----------



## av2588 (Sep 24, 2014)

Repeat the process again but this time remove the battery once ur phone vibrates (this is important so that u can always boot into CWM recovery, not stock recovery). U can download the app Triangle Away at playstore to remove the yellow triangle.


----------



## tiborux (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the same problem:crying:


----------



## Kusai Ghadiyali (Sep 24, 2014)

But bro to do the flash process again, I need download mode. My phone does not go into download mode anymore. I press volume down+home+power still the phone just reboots normally with a yellow triangle. Triangle is not the issue, phone not booting into download mode is the issue. With download mode, the Odin does not detect the phone also. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## av2588 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kusai Ghadiyali said:


> But bro to do the flash process again, I need download mode. My phone does not go into download mode anymore. I press volume down+home+power still the phone just reboots normally with a yellow triangle. Triangle is not the issue, phone not booting into download mode is the issue. With download mode, the Odin does not detect the phone also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



You can always use a USB Jig (it forces a Samsung device into download mode). Here's a tut thread for creating one:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/help/guide-how-to-make-usb-jig-reset-binary-t1604707

And here's a USB jig FAQ thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/ref-usb-jig-faq-frequently-questions-t1402286

Wish u best of luck


----------



## 123vipulj (Sep 24, 2014)

*gt s7562*



jam111 said:


> *Hello Dear Members......
> 
> I have S7562 , and i want to flash PMP king ROM form this article:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to settting->about->u will find build version .

all the firmware and baseband u will find in ww.sammobile.com download the suitable firmware and flash it via odin


----------



## Kusai Ghadiyali (Sep 24, 2014)

Bro USB jig is not quietly possible for me. I don't think I will also get the material to make it. Any other method except USB jig? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## percy the legend (Sep 24, 2014)

Kusai Ghadiyali said:


> But bro to do the flash process again, I need download mode. My phone does not go into download mode anymore. I press volume down+home+power still the phone just reboots normally with a yellow triangle. Triangle is not the issue, phone not booting into download mode is the issue. With download mode, the Odin does not detect the phone also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Try this...
Press vol down + home + power button..
Phone will vibrate..once again press the power button when holding vol down + home button

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kher paandiyan (Sep 27, 2014)

Do the phone turn on or stuck on boot logo?? If not just press the download mode combination buttons only for few seconds and release it.. it would definitely enter into download mode..


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## thunderbird8585 (Oct 15, 2014)

QUOTE=thunderbird8585;56039101]Hi everybody,
this is my first thread. i've been suffering from a bricked device for almost 2 months now:
Device: s duos  gt 7562
Last Events:1. rooted it and downloading Swapper2 and activated it to speedup the device.
2.device was working fine,untill the battery was too low, i put it into usb to charge overnight,when i woke up it was just turned of with some background lights turning on/off continuesly.
#when i tried to turn it on it just get into samsung logo and turns off
#can not access download mode and recovery mode+device is not recognized by odin"just when opening windows devices it shows as a modem with a green dot on it"
#jig method failed to boot it into recovery or download mode.
#a hardware technition checked it and said all hardwares are ok
Note: when i press volume up+home+power the device doesnt light on but in odin it appears but with no ability to do anthing or flash anthing "no recovery or download mode"
Q: how to bring this machine back to life?[/QUOTE]



Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thunderbird8585 (Oct 15, 2014)

Any suggestions to solve this issue?
My phone is useless until the moment!


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

Try rooting your device and install swapper app.
Note:this might risk your device too
Goodluck

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kusai Ghadiyali (Oct 16, 2014)

Dude you seriously a legend man. It worked out for me. Phone is finally rooted. Yippie. I feel awesome.

BTW, which ROM is the best for the phone? 
A stable ROM, with smoothness n speed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## inaya45 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow realy good sites you share ... samsung galaxy s duos is nice phone to buy. It is Dual SIM with 10.16 cms vivid display and many more excellent features.
 You can check all at : http://www.mobile-phone.pk/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-4194/


----------



## cchudek (Nov 8, 2014)

*Boot into CWM recovery*

12. Boot into CWM Recovery Mode by :
Vol. UP + Vol. Down + Home + Power
Keep all of these pressed until you see samsung logo and then release.
Use Vol. Up and Down to navigate and to select, use Home button. To go back, press Power button.
IMPORTANT : GO to "Back and Restore" and create a FULL NADROID BACKUP by using "backup" option. It will be very useful in case something goes wrong.

- "install zip from sdcard" 
- choose zip from sdcard (if files are in external microsd)
OR choose zip from internal sdcard (if file are in phone's internal sd card memory)
navigate to CWM-Superuser-3.1.3.zip OR CWM-SuperSU-v0.96.zip and select it.

That's it.
Go back using power button to CWM Home screen and reboot the phone.[/QUOTE]
_________________________________________________________________

Hello. Thanks for the very detailed guide. I have still one question. For whatever reason I can not boot into CWM Recovery mode. I tried releasing the 4 buttoms at all possible times before and after the Samsung logo appears but I just can't get in. To go into the Download Mode (Vol-, Home, Power) is no problem. Before the flashing of the file recovery.tar I could go into the Recovery mode without problems using (Vol+, Home, Power). Do you how how can I fix this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Nov 8, 2014)

inaya45 said:


> Wow realy good sites you share ... samsung galaxy s duos is nice phone to buy. It is Dual SIM with 10.16 cms vivid display and many more excellent features.
> You can check all at : http://www.mobile-phone.pk/samsung_galaxy_s_duos_s7562-4194/

Click to collapse


 are you selling s Duos devices?

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110


----------



## Naz Rahaman (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey please give me a idea about to install best  customer room for Samsung gt7562


----------



## Hitman951 (Nov 20, 2014)

Naz Rahaman said:


> Hey please give me a idea about to install best  customer room for Samsung gt7562

Click to collapse



Well,you can't expect much from this phone (I have it,too.) But i think the best is Cosmic Rom so far.That's my opinion,i've tried all roms for this phone.


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree cosmic is best


----------



## juanlu74 (Nov 22, 2014)

robert__ said:


> Does anyone else have problems with amplified background noise when using the phone over Bluetooth?
> 
> When I use the phone while connected over Bluetooth to my car, and the person on the other side has a lot of background noise (such as when they are driving) the noise level is such that it is almost impossible to hold a conversation. Both sides are suffering from the issue. It is like there is an amplified feedback loop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I have the same problem, is there any solution?


----------



## robert__ (Nov 22, 2014)

juanlu74 said:


> I have the same problem, is there any solution?

Click to collapse



I never found a solution. And in the meantime I am no longer using the same phone, or the same car for that matter.


----------



## Hitman951 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well... I haven't logged into the forum for a while now. I think the development for this phone is absolutely Dead. Like some other GT-S7562 users, i've got a new phone too, but still I own my S Duos. That's what i wanted to say, thanks for all the devs for making custom roms, kernels, recoveries, mods and everything for this phone. Thanks for all of you for trying to make Galaxy S Duos an even faster phone. I think like a year ago, the community for this phone was so big, and now it's just dead.  One more time thank you guys for everything !


----------



## AlfasMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Well... I haven't logged into the forum for a while now. I think the development for this phone is absolutely Dead. Like some other GT-S7562 users, i've got a new phone too, but still I own my S Duos. That's what i wanted to say, thanks for all the devs for making custom roms, kernels, recoveries, mods and everything for this phone. Thanks for all of you for trying to make Galaxy S Duos an even faster phone. I think like a year ago, the community for this phone was so big, and now it's just dead.  One more time thank you guys for everything !

Click to collapse



Developement does not ends . But at this time no one attempts to make a port . If any one can port a ROM little with basic thing like working ril, screen etcetera it will become a new life for s duos and its development. 
Try MightyBoy ROM . The smoother one ever .


Regards,
AlfasMP


----------



## m4jonez (Jan 15, 2015)

*CM11_RIL*

Hi all,

Today, I successfully connected to the operator (T-Mobile HU), get SIM STATUS_READY, and got an SMS message with my S7562 on CM11. 
Maybe a few build, and I can fix reaming RIL bugs.


----------



## av2588 (Jan 15, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today, I successfully connected to the operator (T-Mobile HU), get SIM STATUS_READY, and got an SMS message with my S7562 on CM11.
> Maybe a few build, and I can fix reaming RIL bugs.

Click to collapse



Keep it up bro..:good: Update us when you finished your work as well; maybe you can make a new thread.


----------



## m4jonez (Jan 17, 2015)

*First pkg.*



av2588 said:


> Keep it up bro..:good: Update us when you finished your work as well; maybe you can make a new thread.

Click to collapse



So, this is my first package. It based on jonypx09's sources. 
oandras.hu/  downloads  /cm-11-20150117-UNOFFICIAL-kylessopen.zip

Both card registered, but it has still bugs.
If I start a call:




        E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RILQC-QMI(  111): qmi_client 6f: sending 712 bytes on fd = 27
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RILQC-QMI(  106): qmuxd: RX 712 bytes on fd=15 from qmux_client_id=6f
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 09 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 04 01 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 17 00 80 00 00 01 09 23 00 0C 00 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 00 04 01 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RILQC-QMI(  106): qmuxd: TX message on fd=15, to clientID = 6f, len=712
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RILQC-QMI(  111): qmi_client 6f: Received 712 bytes on fd = 27
D/GSM     (  775): [MSimDefaultPhoneNotifier] broadcastCallStateChanged, subscription = 1
D/ExtCallManager(  775): setActiveSubscription existing:0new = 1
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RILQC-QMI(  106): qmuxd: RX on fd=15 returned error=0 errno[2:No such file or directory]
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 10 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 01 04 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 11 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 01 05 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 12 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 0A 01 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 13 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 0B 01 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 14 23 00 05 00 01 02 00 E0 01 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL(  122): ReaderLoop read error Success n=0
E/RIL_JAVA(  775): Hit EOS reading message length
E/RIL_JAVA(  775): Hit EOS reading message length
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 17 00 80 00 00 01 10 23 00 0C 00 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 00 01 04 
E/use-Rlog/RLOG-RIL-RAWDATA(  106): 01 17 00 80 00 00 01 11 23 00 0C 00 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 00 01 05 
I/RIL_JAVA(  775): Disconnected from 'rild' socket
    


Camera app:
Permission Denial: broadcasting Intent { act=com.android.gallery3d.STORAGE_CHANGE flg=0x10 (has extras) } from com.android.camera2 (pid=1769, uid=10027) requires com.android.gallery3d.permission.STORAGE_CHANGE due to receiver com.android.gallery3d/.app.StorageChangeReceiver

Anyone have an idea, how can I solve these issues?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 17, 2015)

Little update from my side....
Ive managed to build in kernel f2fs support. I am currently running data and cache f2fs formatted on stock rom. Needs some testing now.
Major drawback atm:
-No backups of data and cache in recovery possible. 
Thats due to recovery not being able to mount f2fs. Ive used twrp 2.8.0.1 by @draekko because it is able to format f2fs but unfortunately cant mount it. Maybe there will be an update by draekko in future.

btw nice work majonez keep on

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## vj9716 (Jan 25, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today, I successfully connected to the operator (T-Mobile HU), get SIM STATUS_READY, and got an SMS message with my S7562 on CM11.
> Maybe a few build, and I can fix reaming RIL bugs.

Click to collapse



Would u please tell us till when you will be releasing your new build of cm11, bcoz i will have to get my internet connection ready to download that.[emoji16] 

Thanks for again raising a hope....!!!


----------



## mithun mpk (Jan 25, 2015)

*keep it up bro*



m4jonez said:


> So, this is my first package. It based on jonypx09's sources.
> oandras.hu/  downloads  /cm-11-20150117-UNOFFICIAL-kylessopen.zip
> 
> Both card registered, but it has still bugs.
> ...

Click to collapse





Try your best you can fix it.....if these bugs are fixed It will become a mile stone


----------



## sonylove3 (Jan 27, 2015)

plz I want. recoverymode. tuch. for s7582 plz answer. meeee


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Jan 28, 2015)

sonylove3 said:


> plz I want. recoverymode. tuch. for s7582 plz answer. meeee

Click to collapse



Here it is! TWRP 2.7.0.0
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lRLhH1xmUro

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sonylove3 (Jan 28, 2015)

tahnk you I want by odin mobile. is lock


----------



## ajiththiruvatta (Jan 28, 2015)

sonylove3 said:


> tahnk you I want by odin mobile. is lock

Click to collapse



Am so sorry! Its for S Duos GT-S7562! Not.yours 

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sonylove3 (Jan 28, 2015)

There is no recovery. developer for this device s7582. I want updated. rom by. recovery    [emoji20] [emoji20] [emoji20] [emoji20]


----------



## revolutionyzer (Jan 31, 2015)

*CWM backup error !*

I tried backing up the stock ROM . But , CWM is showing 

" error while creating backup image of /data ."

And also , the the backup is including all my SD card data too.


Any solution ?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe try TWRP 2.8.0.1 Is last known to be working.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56106364

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## shah55555 (Jan 31, 2015)

*It is absolutely MtK*



xpacguy said:


> Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
> I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



there are two version s7562 and s7582 1:1 but s7582 is original and s7562 is mtk chiped phone


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 1, 2015)

shah55555 said:


> there are two version s7562 and s7582 1:1 but s7582 is original and s7562 is mtk chiped phone

Click to collapse



Actually, S7582 is S7562's newer and better version.


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 5, 2015)

*CM11 RIL fixed version for GT-S7562*



mithun mpk said:


> Try your best you can fix it.....if these bugs are fixed It will become a mile stone

Click to collapse



Yes, this is a milestone.  The radio interface layer and the camera fixed, but some bugs are still in the firmware.

You can download the RC1 from: http :// oandras.hu /gt-s7562-cm11/


----------



## huntercity (Feb 5, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Yes, this is a milestone.  The radio interface layer and the camera fixed, but some bugs are still in the firmware.
> 
> You can download the RC1 from: http :// oandras.hu /gt-s7562-cm11/

Click to collapse




someone has tried this new rom?

is it really a kit kat rom our s7562 ? really? could be amazing.


----------



## vj9716 (Feb 6, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Yes, this is a milestone.  The radio interface layer and the camera fixed, but some bugs are still in the firmware.
> 
> You can download the RC1 from: http :// oandras.hu /gt-s7562-cm11/

Click to collapse



[emoji1] wow[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 6, 2015)

huntercity said:


> someone has tried this new rom?
> 
> is it really a kit kat rom our s7562 ? really? could be amazing.

Click to collapse



It was a hard work, but yes it is a kitkat version.


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 6, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Yes, this is a milestone.  The radio interface layer and the camera fixed, but some bugs are still in the firmware.

Click to collapse



Thats the coolest thing ive ever read here. Congratulations and thanks to you.


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## huntercity (Feb 6, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Yes, this is a milestone.  The radio interface layer and the camera fixed, but some bugs are still in the firmware.
> 
> You can download the RC1 from: http :// oandras.hu /gt-s7562-cm11/

Click to collapse





m4jonez said:


> It was a hard work, but yes it is a kitkat version.

Click to collapse




i tried to download the zip but the link doesn't works 

there are some specials instruction to install ?


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 6, 2015)

Can someone please try the rom and make a video review on it ? It will be nice


----------



## AlfasMP (Feb 6, 2015)

huntercity said:


> i tried to download the zip but the link doesn't works
> 
> there are some specials instruction to install ?

Click to collapse



Here's the CM11 link :-  
http://oandras.hu/gt-s7562-cm11/

 Due to 10 post rule ,dev can't directly put link here :sly:






Hitman951 said:


> Can someone please try the rom and make a video review on it ? It will be nice

Click to collapse



 No need for a video tutorial . It is same as the original CM11 ( no extraordinary ui change ) . But the awesome dev @m4jonez gave a new life for our s duos :thumbup:  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## huntercity (Feb 6, 2015)

AlfasMP said:


> Here's the CM11 link :-
> http://oandras.hu/gt-s7562-cm11/
> 
> Due to 10 post rule ,dev can't directly put link here :sly:
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i know that you can't put the direct link, but for me doesn't works the DOWNLOAD Link

http://oandras.hu/downloads/cm-11-20150205-UNOFFICIAL-kylexxopen-RC1.zip


----------



## AlfasMP (Feb 6, 2015)

huntercity said:


> i know that you can't put the direct link, but for me doesn't works the DOWNLOAD Link
> 
> http://oandras.hu/downloads/cm-11-20150205-UNOFFICIAL-kylexxopen-RC1.zip

Click to collapse



It works fantastically

Just an advice :- use UC browser and type that link . It will prompt to download , choose cloud download mode and then download it from cloud (udisk ) . That may help you to resume the download (not restart ) if anything wrong happend .
Or upload it via URL upload method to devhost and then download it .

Regards,
AlfasMP

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adrub (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi guys!

I envy you nice Samsung Duos with CM!

Is it possible to run that ROM on Prestigio 4055 DUO?


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 6, 2015)

http://uploaded.net/file/uzyhnbx3

This is a correct link...


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## huntercity (Feb 6, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> http: // oandras.hu /downloads/cm-11-20150205-UNOFFICIAL-kylessopen-RC1.zip
> 
> This is a correct link...

Click to collapse



it works

thx


----------



## Hitman951 (Feb 6, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 6, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> http: // oandras.hu /downloads/cm-11-20150205-UNOFFICIAL-kylessopen-RC1.zip
> 
> This is a correct link...

Click to collapse



It not works.When I try install it with cwm recovery it says This package for kylessopen This device Is Trebon 
Status 7
Installation error

Ps I try install it to pmp king rom 2.1 with full wipe


----------



## Namek91 (Feb 6, 2015)

@m4jonez, sound great ! New hope for S7562.

Any link for newest CWM for S7562?

Maybe some shortly instruction how to install?

Thanks .


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 6, 2015)

Namek91 said:


> @m4jonez, sound great ! New hope for S7562.
> 
> Any link for newest CWM for S7562?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ROM works only with TWRP.
AlfasMP hacked the install check to install with CWM, but he got boot loop. With TWRP his phone installed and boots correctly.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

I install Cyanogenmod 11 from m4jonez but in this rom doest correctly works.Sometimes incoming calls doest works.Sometimes No network.Fix this Please


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 7, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> I install Cyanogenmod 11 from m4jonez but in this rom doest correctly works.Sometimes incoming calls doest works.Sometimes No network.Fix this Please

Click to collapse



Please make logcat when your problems occours.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## AlfasMP (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Please make logcat when your problems occours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Couldn't you understand anything from my logcat?


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Please make logcat when your problems occours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



http://d-h.st/FYD5 Logcat From CM 11 s7562
PS i cant activate Sim card.I use airplane mod for activate it.After This Works SMS Outcoming Calls.But incoming calls doest works.


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 7, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> http://d-h.st/FYD5 Logcat From CM 11 s7562
> PS i cant activate Sim card. I use airplane mod for activate it. After This Works SMS Outcoming Calls.But incoming calls doest works.

Click to collapse



Try to flash full hungarian stock 4.0.4 firmware with S7562XXLJ3 baseband before install my ROM.

You can download it from Sammobile.

Your logcat doesnt have what I need plz make logcat with "adb logcat -b radio".

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Try to flash full hungarian stock 4.0.4 firmware with S7562XXLJ3 baseband before install my ROM.
> 
> You can download it from Sammobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://d-h.st/2eif    radiolog


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 7, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> http://d-h.st/2eif    radiolog

Click to collapse



Start logcat before you turn on the phone.

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Start logcat before you turn on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562

Click to collapse



http://d-h.st/pCH3


----------



## huntercity (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez

please...could you open a new thread about the ROM with all the tips and tricks and instruction as other dev have been for their rom?

thx


----------



## Joyarup (Feb 7, 2015)

The Rom's working perfectly. A hats off for you !! 

But the problem is. When I call someone, the signal bar goes off and it shows that "no sim". But the call goes on, I mean I can still hear the ringing tone in the speaker(voice speaker not the loud speaker). But nothing comes on the homescreen. After the call I need to reboot the device for working SIM again. 

Still. It's a biggest milestone in the GSDUOS History!!


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 7, 2015)

XXBMJ1 DBT

-SIM subscription working
-providers get recognized
-outgoing call working
-incoming call breaks network

will test again when i have more time.

Anyway ... this is great
Thanks 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## AlfasMP (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's an other review ,

 In my Indian baseband S7562ODDBMJ1 signal is not at all stable . When I try to enable data , signals goes down . Signals goes constantly after 5 mins after rebooting .
Another observation is , sim2 slot has more power compared to sim1 slot . When I put my sim in slot one , the speed of disappear of signal is high .

Simcards get subscribed but can't activate at all 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 7, 2015)

m4jonez said:


> Try to flash full hungarian stock 4.0.4 firmware with S7562XXLJ3 baseband before install my ROM.
> 
> You can download it from Sammobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try with hungarian baseband...downloading atm

btw hungary never got an update this firmware is from 08 2012 maybe would be better to replace
the vendor files with a more recent international variant like from xxbmj1 maybe idk?


----------



## Namek91 (Feb 7, 2015)

KlinkOnE said:


> i will try with hungarian baseband...downloading atm
> 
> btw hungary never got an update this firmware is from 08 2012 maybe would be better to replace
> the vendor files with a more recent international variant like from xxbmj1 maybe idk?

Click to collapse



Why XXBMJ1, why not newest one - XXBNE2:
sammobile . com / firmwares / database / GT-S7562 / #firmware


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 7, 2015)

Namek91 said:


> Why XXBMJ1, why not newest one - XXBNE2:
> sammobile . com / firmwares / database / GT-S7562 / #firmware

Click to collapse



just an example
maybe this one 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




KlinkOnE said:


> i will try with hungarian baseband...downloading atm
> 
> btw hungary never got an update this firmware is from 08 2012 maybe would be better to replace
> the vendor files with a more recent international variant like from xxbmj1 maybe idk?

Click to collapse



muhaha
flashed on XXALJ3 Hungarian baseband et voila incoming call works flawless too
time for some testing

did i mention .....I feel like dancing.....


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 7, 2015)

KlinkOnE said:


> just an example
> maybe this one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for your response 

Sent from my GT-S7562


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

KlinkOnE said:


> muhaha
> flashed on XXALJ3 Hungarian baseband et voila incoming call works flawless too
> time for some testing
> 
> did i mention .....I feel like dancing.....

Click to collapse



Give please link this firmware i cant find this from sammobile or samsung updates site
and i think charging doesnt work then devise turn off in this versiuon cm


----------



## KlinkOnE (Feb 7, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> Give please link this firmware i cant find this from sammobile or samsung updates site
> and i think charging doesnt work then devise turn off in this versiuon cm

Click to collapse



there is only one for hungary on sammobile thats the one lj4 lj3 numbers are different for PDA CSC and modem.
Take this one

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 7, 2015)

KlinkOnE said:


> there is only one for hungary on sammobile thats the one lj4 lj3 numbers are different for PDA CSC and modem.
> Take this one
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562

Click to collapse



thanks i find. 
http://samsung-updates.com/details/20971/Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562/XEH/S7562XXALJ4.html


----------



## m4jonez (Feb 7, 2015)

*New thread*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/cm11-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-kitkat-4-4-4-t3024762


----------



## vj9716 (Feb 8, 2015)

@m4jonez you rock thanks a ton for this amazing hard work......!!!

Thanks a lot....................[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 


m4jonez said:


> It was a hard work, but yes it is a kitkat version.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ar.Rz (Feb 13, 2015)

*camera app*

Hi
i need these files from s7562:
samsungcamera.apk
samsungcamera.odex
please help me
thank you!


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ar.Rz said:


> Hi
> i need these files from s7562:
> samsungcamera.apk
> samsungcamera.odex
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsungcamera.apk for s7562 4.0.4 ics 
http://d-h.st/ubnL


----------



## Ar.Rz (Feb 20, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> Samsungcamera.apk for s7562 4.0.4 ics

Click to collapse



thank you veeeeeeeeeery much.
 but can you copy samsungcamera.odex and share?
it's easy!
you can download ES file explorer from play , go to device/system/app and find it.
 please!
thanks


----------



## silentrain94 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ar.Rz said:


> thank you veeeeeeeeeery much.
> but can you copy samsungcamera.odex and share?
> it's easy!
> you can download ES file explorer from play , go to device/system/app and find it.
> ...

Click to collapse



 i am use cm11 4.4.4 from m4jonez.i havent this file samsungcamera.apk from pmp rom ultra.i am now using cm 11


----------



## Ar.Rz (Feb 26, 2015)

silentrain94 said:


> i am use cm11 4.4.4 from m4jonez.i havent this file samsungcamera.apk from pmp rom ultra.i am now using cm 11

Click to collapse



oh... thanks!


----------



## Ar.Rz (Mar 7, 2015)

hi guys
i need fiirmware: s7562xxalj4_s7562ojvalj1_thr 
please help me.


----------



## Mohitash (Mar 8, 2015)

Ar.Rz said:


> hi guys
> i need fiirmware: s7562xxalj4_s7562ojvalj1_thr
> please help me.

Click to collapse



DL link

http://support.smart-gsm.net/downlo...GT-S7562/S7562XXALJ4_S7562OJVALJ1.zip&start=1


----------



## Ar.Rz (Mar 12, 2015)

Mohitash said:


> DL link

Click to collapse



thank you very much mohitash!


----------



## mannthegame (Mar 15, 2015)

*Need a pro Suggestion - S7562*

Dear Dev's,

Have been searching but nothing found on my problem.

Mobile Network of SIM 2 Vanishes when I turn on the Mobile DATA of SIM 1 or Vise Versa.  So, My phone is out of coverage most time.

(Currently on Cosmic ROM, Have Tried 4-5 ROm's including a BMG1 Stock and every ROM has same Network Issue / Confused what Stock Rom I had originally BMJ1 or BMG1 India.)

I believe it's cause of Baseband, So I flashed BMG1 just Baseband on Cosmic which was on BMJ1 - just Fat.bin file. Build number of phone still has has BMJ1 in last.

Any expert advice??

Should I try and completely install a stock firmware again??


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Mar 15, 2015)

mannthegame said:


> Dear Dev's,
> 
> Have been searching but nothing found on my problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try SGS5 XPERIENCE ROM BY abhi922 it has its own baseband may be that may work for you.

PRESS THANKS

REGARDS
banerjeeayan1996


----------



## mannthegame (Mar 15, 2015)

*Will Try SUrely...*



banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Try SGS5 XPERIENCE ROM BY abhi922 it has its own baseband may be that may work for you.
> 
> PRESS THANKS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will surely give it a try, Just want to be firm, is this the baseband thing only that can be the problem?? Since I have used Kyle Open, PMP, Hyperx Other Modded Stock (Not sure which all basebands were used )but no Luck so far.



Thanx


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Mar 15, 2015)

mannthegame said:


> I will surely give it a try, Just want to be firm, is this the baseband thing only that can be the problem?? Since I have used Kyle Open, PMP, Hyperx Other Modded Stock (Not sure which all basebands were used )but no Luck so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Flashing roms doesnt change basebands unless the rom contain the fat.bin file. The ROMs you have told above doesnt contain the baseband.
You can try sgs5 rom or you can you can try cm11 rom which most of the people are using(even i...).
Its based on 4.4.4

PRESS THANKS

REGARDS
banerjeeayan1996


----------



## mannthegame (Mar 15, 2015)

*Thread for CM 11*



banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Flashing roms doesnt change basebands unless the rom contain the fat.bin file. The ROMs you have told above doesnt contain the baseband.
> You can try sgs5 rom or you can you can try cm11 rom which most of the people are using(even i...).
> Its based on 4.4.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, I understood :good:

I am searching for CM 11 But it looks unstable :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2670604

Can you suggest where to find a stable one??

Is it this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/cm11-samsung-galaxy-s-duos-kitkat-4-4-4-t3024762

Would be nice to try 4.4.4


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Mar 15, 2015)

mannthegame said:


> Right, I understood :good:
> 
> I am searching for CM 11 But it looks unstable :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2670604
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes the second one.

PRESS THANKS

REGARDS
banerjeeayan1996


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mannthegame (Mar 16, 2015)

banerjeeayan1996 said:


> Yes the second one.
> 
> PRESS THANKS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downloading CM11 now... 

Did you try on india baseband or hungarian baseband??

Gonna try on Indian baseband and if RIL gives a problem i will redo the process on hungarian stock


----------



## banerjeeayan1996 (Mar 16, 2015)

mannthegame said:


> Downloading CM11 now...
> 
> Did you try on india baseband or hungarian baseband??
> 
> Gonna try on Indian baseband and if RIL gives a problem i will redo the process on hungarian stock

Click to collapse



No need to redo on Hungarian stock.
Just before flashing the rom select the modem and flash it.

PRESS THANKS

REGARDS
banerjeeayan1996


----------



## Mohitash (Apr 3, 2015)

mannthegame said:


> Should I try and completely install a stock firmware again??

Click to collapse



Go for this...


----------



## mannthegame (Apr 8, 2015)

Mohitash said:


> Go for this...

Click to collapse



Had done the same very next day  Worked fine after that


----------



## niikweidest (Apr 13, 2015)

*plz help me.....*



Kentyet said:


> I don't have such issues with it.

Click to collapse



my has stopped working after installing [E610]unlock_1.0_signed.apk on it...it wont wrk..plzhelp


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 13, 2015)

niikweidest said:


> my has stopped working after installing [E610]unlock_1.0_signed.apk on it...it wont wrk..plzhelp

Click to collapse



Of course it wont work unless you have a LG device! Do you?

Try if download-mode works and reflash your countries/carriers stock rom using ODIN.
Spend some time on reading how this works and then read again....


----------



## derka (Apr 20, 2015)

*make my samsung in french*

Hello,
I own a Samsung GT-S7562C so Chinese and I can not put it in French in the settings there is the choice of Chinese or English, How to make it in French?

Bonjour,
Je posséde un Samsung GT-S7562C donc chinois et je ne peux pas le mettre en français, dans les parametres il y a le choix que du chinois ou anglais, Comment le rendre en français?


----------



## KlinkOnE (Apr 20, 2015)

derka said:


> Hello,
> I own a Samsung GT-S7562C so Chinese and I can not put it in French in the settings there is the choice of Chinese or English, How to make it in French?
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je posséde un Samsung GT-S7562C donc chinois et je ne peux pas le mettre en français, dans les parametres il y a le choix que du chinois ou anglais, Comment le rendre en français?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately this device is for Chinese market only. No other countries stock ROM available for download. So you either sell it or get familiar with English (never hurts). Idk if there are any custom roms available but probably not.

Don't install anything that is not meant for s7562c!!! 

Au revoir

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110


----------



## derka (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you but I will continue to seek a solution.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wow,* this thread has over a Million views...


----------



## Den15 (May 22, 2015)

KlinkOnE said:


> Unfortunately this device is for Chinese market only. No other countries stock ROM available for download. So you either sell it or get familiar with English (never hurts). Idk if there are any custom roms available but probably not.
> 
> Don't install anything that is not meant for s7562c!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm afraid KlinkOnE is correct. 

I have a GT- S7562C and I've tried to install a custom rom through CWM and hard bricked my GT-S7562C. So do not do it. 

What you can do if you have a JTAG, you can repartition the EMMC using a GT-S7562 dump. After you've repartitioned the EMMC, you'll be able to install GT-S7562 custom roms. That's how I got my GT-S7562C working with GT-S7562 roms. I currently have PMP Kings rom with both sim cards working. So, after the partition, there shouldn't be any issues, however, I wasn't able to install the latest 4.4.4 Rom for the GT-S7562M yet. I'll keep you guys updated if I can get it to work.

 I'm certain there are other ways to repartition your EMMC, however, I definitely don't recommend it.


----------



## derka (May 22, 2015)

A big thank you for the info, I searched to see to change the


----------



## Den15 (May 22, 2015)

If you look at the PIT files of both devices(S7562 and S7562C), you'll see that they have different partitions names and different flash file names and therefore cannot be cross flashed until you've set correct partitions. 

Good luck!


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 22, 2015)

Den15 said:


> I'm afraid KlinkOnE is correct.
> 
> I have a GT- S7562C and I've tried to install a custom rom through CWM and hard bricked my GT-S7562C. So do not do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats very interesting thanks for the info! I thought the C has another chipset.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 22, 2015)

S7562C has broadcom chipset
S7562 has qualcomm chipset

i cant imagine how it could be possible that cross flashing is working.


----------



## Den15 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe so, but everythings working on my phone (GT-S7562C with PMP Rom).


----------



## KlinkOnE (May 23, 2015)

Den15 said:


> Maybe so, but everythings working on my phone (GT-S7562C with PMP Rom).

Click to collapse



Ive downloaded the s7562c kernel source from Samsung osrc. It is for broadcom chipset. This cannot work on qualcomm and vice versa. For the s7562c there is JB available so why pmp?

I found nothing about s7562c device like yours.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110


----------



## Den15 (May 23, 2015)

Actually, when I initially flashed it, I didn't see the S7562_C on the pcb. I was thinking, eh, what the heck, I have CWM Recovery so what could go wrong. Soon after the flash, the phone said something wrong with the boot (Dead boot) and then it just didn't start. Hard brick, as there were no power. I then JTAG'd it and since the JTAG I used didn't have the dump for the specific S7562C, I used the S7562 dump. It reformatted the EMMC just fine.

Here's the log:
Easy-Repair file load OK!
Using EasyRepair Mode...
Warning , you are using custom pinout config make shure that NRST and GND on proper places!
Checking repair data...
EasyJtag Suite ver.: 2.0.0.0 / wxWidgets 3.1.0-W-U started.
Operating system ver.: Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 3).

For support and updates visit easy-jtag (dot) c o m
Check security...OK
Initialising: Samsung GT-S7562 Config ver.:1.01
I/O Level set to : 2600 mV
Box S/N: 0EFF*********0E ,FW Ver.: 01.52
Connecting to Target...
JTAG device: MSM7225A 
CPU IDCODE : 0x106230E1 Mfg.: 0x070, Part: 0x0623, Ver.: 0x1
CPU Manufacturer: QUALCOMM , CPU Name: MSM7227A
Halting CPU...
Initialize hardware...
Starting target communication...
Detecting emmc memory parameters of bank (0) ...
EMMC #0 : ID : 0x01000015 Name : J5U00B Size : 3.6 G , (7634944) Blocks
EMMC #1 : ID : 0x01000015 Name : J5U00B Size : 2.0 M , (4096) Blocks
eMMC flash device(s) found, Device ID : 0x00150000
NAND Writing QCSBL...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 2.296875s (111.456 KiB/s)
NAND Writing MODEM...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 225.140625s (90.965 KiB/s)
NAND Writing PRT5...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 15.359375s (255.577 KiB/s)
NAND Writing OEMSBL...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 7.968750s (120.471 KiB/s)
NAND Writing APPSBL...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 7.359375s (130.446 KiB/s)
NAND Writing PIT...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 2.062500s (248.242 KiB/s)
NAND Writing MD5...
eMMC Write OK! Elapsed time: 8.031250s (255.004 KiB/s)
All Done.

After it was finished, I got it to boot to download mode, and I kept trying to load the original S7562_C firmware (JB) like you've mentioned. I kept getting (0x30) not initialized or something like that and I did a little research on the PIT file to see why I wasn't able to, and that's when I realized that the partitions were totally different. After that, I flashed the phone with the S7562 Firmware and bam! started up this bad boy. Then after that, I was like, eh, what the heck, lets do one better and flash a custom rom. 

Now I have a working S7562_C with S7562 custom rom. 

Here are some images of the phone. (Stored on pcloud, so you may have to sign up, sorry)
_https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=VZn6tXZb3uHHIKdTiLzCip2FIEv4pRSeoDX_

Maybe with this information, we can compile a JB custom rom using GT-S7562_C firmware on the GT-S7562


----------



## Rahulsheaven (Jun 23, 2015)

*mine phone s7562 also bricked*

from where did i get this JTAG and i don't know what is this can you please briefly explain about it.My phone galaxy gt-s7562 bricked during rooting it....pls help how did i get my phone's life back.


----------



## mohamedanshif (Oct 22, 2015)

*i got a pass from odn but unable to install super su*

i got a pass from odn but unable to install super su it showed as

E : failed to varify whole-file signature
E: signature varification failed 
what should i do 







??? please help me


----------



## xpacguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any one have performance issue with Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562.
I am very much disappointed with my device as it will get stuck on screen. Huge Lag time. Will take time to go to application after clicking on icon. Cannot play HD videos. While receiving calls the screen will go black, You can hear the ring but cannot see anything on screen. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## vrbobde (Nov 6, 2015)

mohamedanshif said:


> i got a pass from odn but unable to install super su it showed as
> 
> E : failed to varify whole-file signature
> E: signature varification failed
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u mean u had installed cwm through Odin and now u are not able to install supersu getting an error while flashing it. I suggest u to root ur device using iroot it is very simple u just need drivers installed if u don't have it iroot will provide or download separately and connect phone to pc. It will install superuser but if want supersu than just download it through play store.


----------



## just_saprol (Dec 27, 2015)

please help me!!!
my samsung s duos stuck in bootloop
just can go into download mode
but many way tried to flash my phone with odin
last tried, i checked the re partition, bootloader,pda, phone and csc from odin and fill them wth tar file from other thread in here,,,

but my phone just stuck in bootloop
please help me


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 27, 2015)

just_saprol said:


> please help me!!!
> my samsung s duos stuck in bootloop
> just can go into download mode
> but many way tried to flash my phone with odin
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash a four part frimware*which include the PDA, phone/modem, CSC, and bootloader as u did before*  plus the pit file 

It's useless to tick repartition without providing the pit file because the partition table is provided in it *How should the partition be divided* 

And tick nand format also, let me know how did it go..

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------

Here is the pit file http://www.4shared.com/rar/QqtA0Wskce/S7562_pit_file.html

Oh and its called nand reset all, not nand format, sorry my bad


----------



## rahulraghav538 (Jan 7, 2016)

Can I install sadman kernel on pmp king2.1


----------



## souvik4ever (Jan 19, 2016)

*Please help me*

*samsung galaxy s duos support otg cable ? IF YES THEN HOW?​*
PLEASE HELP ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## KlinkOnE (Jan 19, 2016)

souvik4ever said:


> samsung galaxy s duos support otg cable ? IF YES THEN HOW?
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE

Click to collapse



It is working with cm11 and a y-cable.


----------



## panwar30 (Feb 21, 2016)

How to root Samsung gt s7562  ?


----------



## visad9040 (Mar 10, 2016)

In my s duos i am not get the option to bakup and install zip from sd card this two option dont show help me out


----------



## KARTIK REDDY (May 28, 2016)

*PLEASE SUGGEST FULLY WORKING ONE WITHOUT ANY ISSUE(incl. NETWORK ISSUE)*

CAN anyone suggest me the best stable custom  for my gt s7562 having baseband version-DDBNE1, and everything working without any problem , 

network,wifi,camera everthing working


----------



## imran521 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have Samsung GT-S7562 which is stuck in bootloop. I am able to go to stock recovery. I can also goto  download mode but my phone is not detected in my PC so I cannot change the recovery. Do anybody know about this problem?


----------



## sujoyspeedex (Sep 27, 2016)

imran521 said:


> I have Samsung GT-S7562 which is stuck in bootloop. I am able to go to stock recovery. I can also goto  download mode but my phone is not detected in my PC so I cannot change the recovery. Do anybody know about this problem?

Click to collapse



Have you installed the proper drivers in your pc? If not, install them first and flash the stock version of your ROM(google). 

SpEeDeX^


----------



## ganee143 (Oct 1, 2016)

arm9 mode in samsung 7562 how can get recovery mode


----------

